# Waiting and waiting...2016 mommies-to-be!



## Symphony7

Well, i was looking through the waiting 'til 2014 and 2015 threads and thought, "hey! They started both of those 2 years ago!" So I thought it was high time we had a waiting until 2016 thread as some of us have less than two years depending on when you are planning on TTC.

I have been super broody lately...probably because I am coming up on the end of the semester and it is the same for me every semester. Somehow finals/final papers come around and my brain says "NO!" and all I want to do is procrastinate and not do my work. Hehe. Well, my procrastination this semester appears to be in the form of baby-dreaming. 

I just finished paper 1 of the 4 I have left to complete so I figured I would reward myself with a break. :haha:

So, who else out there is waiting to try in 2016? I can hardly believe it's 2014 and almost May, I can't believe how quickly times goes. Still seems like ages away though. Might be fun to get to know each other and maybe we will all be together on the TTC forums. 

So, go ahead, introduce yourselves!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi! I'm Kaity and I suppose I'm back to WTT :) I was here the beginning of last year until we started TTC in the spring. Thankfully it was a short journey and we got pregnant on the 3rd cycle. My son was born 9 days ago and is the light of my life. We are hoping to start TTC for #2 late spring/early summer 2016. We are waiting for a couple reasons- to have time to enjoy just our DS and we will either be moving into or building our new house next year. We want to get that process done and be settled for a bit before trying again. My pregnancy was so wonderful with my DS though and I'm looking forward to going through it again!

It sounds like you have a great goal in getting school finished up first. What are you studying? And I know it seems like its forever off... I was waiting for #1 for 5 1/2 years after we got married.... and it felt both like forever and gone in the blink of an eye. But its so worth the wait and you'll appreciate the time with just you and your SO :)

........
Here is our list! Please comment on the thread if you would like any information updated and I will do so! I can't wait until we can start rooting our members on in their TTC/Pregnancy journeys!

:happydance:*TTC/NTNP*:happydance:
MissN8 (TTC #1)
DazedConfused (TTC #2)
bornthiswayxo (TTC #1)- NTNP


:yellow: *Unknown* :yellow:
tverb84 - Tara- (TTC #1)
Noodlebear (TTC #2)
xLeeBeex (TTC #1)
c1403 (TTC #3)
TwilightAgain (TTC #1)
sequeena (TTC #2)
jren- Jen- (TTC #1)
mummy_ellie09 (TTC #2) - July 2017
CaliDreaming - Cali- (TTC #3)

:bfp:*Expecting* :bfp:
fxmummyduck (#2)- Due June 20, 2018 :yellow:
MKaykes (#1)- Due August 16, 2018 :yellow:
Buttons_01 (#2)- Due November 2, 2018 :yellow:


:baby:*Babies Born*:baby:
Pandora0814 (#2) - February 19, 2015 :blue:
greats (#2) - July 28, 2015 :pink: Livia Avery
LaurenH2B (#1) - July 30, 2015 :pink: Scarlett Autumn 
Mrs. Eddie (#2) - August 17, 2015 :blue: Ethan
littleone1993 (#1)- September 5, 2015 :pink: Emilia Jayne 
spunky84 (#1)- September 8, 2015 :blue: Jackson Eugene
mummy2_1 (#2)- September 19, 2015 :pink:
littlesteph (#3)- November 2, 2015 :blue: Tom Edward
Lockandkey (#3)- January 2, 2016 :pink: Claire Violet
Rachel89(#2)- January 2, 2016 :pink:
PitaKat (#2)- January 26, 2016 :pink: Madelyn
KalonKiki (#2)- March 3, 2016 :pink: Thea Denise
Radiance (#3)- March 2016 :blue:
Jessica28 (#2)- March 14, 2016 :pink: Harmony Rae
MissMcCoy (#3) - April 19, 2016 :blue: Allister Serge Robert
Ganton (#3) - April 26, 2016 :pink: Erica
startingout (#2) - May 2016 :blue:
AdriansMama (#3) - May 1, 2016 :blue: Lochlan Wolfe
ja14 (#1) - May 10, 2016 :blue: Bennett
EmmySocks (#1) - May 24, 2016 :pink: Emilia
tinkerbelle93 (#2) - June 11, 2016 :blue: Henry
Nibblenic (#2)- June 20, 2016 :pink: Harriet
Wonderstruck (#1)- June 2016 :yellow:
kaylacrouch93 (#3) - July 2016 :blue:
babydustcass-(#3) - July 2016 :pink:
ccoastgal (#1) - August 2016 :pink: Georgia
aidensxmomma (#4)- August 23, 2016 :blue: Everett Michael
jtr2803 (#2) - August 25, 2016 :pink: Jessica Christine Lee
disneydarling (#2)- September 2016 :pink:
Bakedbean (#1)- September 2016 :yellow:
Kiki1993 (#1)- September 11, 2016 :pink: Macie
ssarahh (#1)- September 16, 2016 :blue: Eddie
Ashley1021 (#2)- October 12, 2016 :blue
Laroawan - (#1)- October 20, 2016:pink: Rowan born at 31 weeks
darkriver (#2)- October 25, 2016 :pink: Amelia Francis Rose
hunni12 (#2)- October 30, 2016 :pink: A'mouri
skycastles (#1) - October 2016 :blue:
almosthere (#2)- November 15, 2016 :pink: Leiana Brooke
cupcake (#1)- November 16, 2016 :pink: Mariella Feline
ser523 (#1) - November 24, 2016 :pink: Amy Claire
xstitcher87 (#1)- November 2016 :yellow:
jessicasmum (#3) - December 15, 2016 :blue: Leo George
GraceER (#1)- December 24, 2016 :pink: Phoebe Clarice
Laroawan (#1)- December 2016 :pink:
AliJo (#2) - January 2, 2017 :blue: Baby T
MamaByrd (#1)- January 5, 2017 :blue: Jameson Ryan
Kksy9b (#2)- January 13, 2017 :blue: Calvin Nathaniel
Thorpedo11 (#2)- January 16, 2017 :pink:
BSelck24 (#2) - February 5, 2017 :blue: Brody James
adrie (#2)- February 21, 2017 :blue: Kye
Mattsgirl (#3) - March 2017 :pink:
MoonMaiden(#1)- April 2017 :yellow:
Cilla (#1)- April 2017 :yellow:
Tweak0605 (#2) - May 2017 :pink:
arturia (#1)- May 9, 2017 :pink: Robyn
FutureMrs (#1)- May 5, 2017 :pink: Poppy Grace
Symphony7 (#1) - June 6, 2017 :pink: Madeline
Hermione394 (#1) - June 2017 :yellow:
Gagrlinpitt (#1) - July 21, 2017 :pink: P.R.
AnneBurg (#2)-July 2017 :yellow:
ARuppe716 (#2)- August 12, 2017 :pink:
tobemum (#3)- August 2017 :blue:
KitteyKat2010 (#3)- October 11, 2017 :blue: Connor James
sherwood - Rach -(#1)- October 18, 2017 :pink: Nancy Elizabeth
itsnowmyturn (#2)- October 12, 2017 :blue: Joseph
annio84 (#2) - January 20, 2018 :blue: Edward
krissie328-Kristina (#2)- January 23, 2018 :pink: Alice
xx Emily xx (#2)- January 2018 :blue:
Mummy to be x (#3)- February 2018 :yellow:



:angel:*Angels Remembered* :angel:
Radiance - :pink: Elena Rosalie December 1, 2014
LockandKey- January 9, 2015
mrs n- January 2015
Radiance- :pink: Athena Rose April 11, 2015
aidensxmomma - September 13, 2015
cupcake - November 1, 2015
krissie328 - February 13, 2016
Laroawan - February 22, 2016 
Mattsgirl - May 2016
krissie328 - May 2016
BSelck24 - May 3, 2016
Trickyl- June 2016
Tweak0605- July 2016
~curiosity~ - July 2016
Tweak0605 - July 2016
Gagrlinpitt - August 2016
Laroawan - :pink: Rowan October 20, 2016
annio84 - January 14, 2017


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

:coffee:*Waiting to Hear From*:coffee:
babydino (TTC #1)
oboeverity (TTC #4)
WhiteKhocol8- Ang- (TTC #1)
~curiosity~ (TTC #1)
LucyLadyBug (TTC #1)
alliec (TTC #2)
magicalmom2be (TTC #1) -- hoping for :yellow::yellow:


----------



## babydino

I had joined the WTT to 2014 page, looking much more likely that I belong in here. We get married in July so just now I have that to distract me.


----------



## Symphony7

Congrats on your beautiful boy! <3

I am going to school for elementary education. So it doesn't help my broodiness that I am in child development classes and schools all day long. Hehe. I am definitely enjoying it being just me and hubby now though. Although we have five fur-children so we are never really ever alone. Good practice. ;)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I'm probably waiting until at least 2016 now... I have a very complicated situation as to why I'm waiting. I'd love to have a baby now but it is probably not possible for quite a while :(


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

We will be TTC in 2016 if things go to plan! Fingers crossed. I'm a primary teacher so I spend all day around children too =P broodiness aplenty! I have two friends at work in the same mindset too so that is fun!


----------



## kksy9b

Symphony- can imagine that learning about kids and needing in schools would make you extra broody! What grade level are you hoping to teach after you're done? Wow! 5 for babies! They must keep got busy at home!

Babydino- hi! Sorry to hear that your date has been pushed back but congratulations on your upcoming wedding! Do you have a lot of the planning done? 

Bornthisway- welcome! I know that it seems awhile off but it will be here before you know it! I hope that your situation becomes less complicated for you. You can always use the board to vent : flower:

WhiteKhocol- welcome! That is nicw that you have some friends at work who can relate to the broodiness! It's always nice to have people who understand the emotional side of things and and won't just blow your feelings off. 

Does anyone have any fun vacations/holidays planned for this year? We are just planning a staycation this year with the baby bit hoping to make it to new York next spring to visit family and introduce Charles to all of his freat-aunts and great grandmother.


----------



## Symphony7

Yay! Glad we have a few ladies on here, I'm sure more will join as we get closer. 

We have nothing big planned this year. We went on the cruise from hell in January. I got monsterously ill four days in and was stuck in the cabin for the rest of the trip. Never ever again! I haven't been that sick in years, and I work with children! I am used to getting weird bug but what I caught on that ship was truly awful. So, that was it for us. :/ We can't do any other trips really because my courses go through the entire year all the way to May 2015. So, we are taking a quick camping trip in August up to the mountains. I also am going to see a couple of shows. Should be a nice year, although I like having a big trip in the summer so it'll be a bit of a bummer to have to wait another year. 

Next year though, I plan on at least 10 days at the beach to celebrate finishing school! We are going to rent a house down in the Outer Banks and bring the dogs and just sit on the beach! The year after we are hoping to go to Hawaii or Mexico as our baby/conception moon! I love vacation so I like to plan it out in advance. 

I love the name Charles btw!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

We are hoping to go to South Korea in January as I used to live there and I have been wanting to take hubby back to show him where I used to teach and live... Have to somehow make finances work though so that may kill that dream. We will see.


----------



## babydino

hi kksy9b - we are almost all planned, main thing left to do is lose some weight :S it feels like we are never going to round to having the family we want, looked at childcare costs last week and completely freak myself out, I don't understand how people afford it!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Babydino look into au pairs - in Australia (at least) they are a more affordable, flexible option than many of the bigger childcare centres. You might have to actively organise more social opportunities or extracurriculars for your LO but I feel that will probably be the way we go - that or family day care (small group care in someone else's home under an umbrella organisation my mother and I have both worked for, about 20 years apart!). The more one-on-one interaction the better, right?


----------



## Pandora0814

I am WTT for #2. I would like to try at the end of this year or early next year but my husband wants to wait awhile so I have a feeling it will be more like 2016. Im 26 (27 this august) and my husband is 32 I want my last before Im 30. 

I just had my son last June (June 1st, 2013) and I know that I want one more that is my blood. My husband was married when he was younger and already has a daughter (9 years old) but he has now realized how much I have my heart set on another of my own. Since my step-daughter (daughter in my heart) and our son is 9 years apart, I dont want my son to grow up feeling like an only child. I was an only child and it got lonely. 

I do know that we need a bigger house. We have a 2 BR now and with his daughter and our son we are 1 room short now. So Im hoping to start saving for that soon!


----------



## callmepaola

Hello, i'm new here and, i'm planning on TTC in 2016, because by then i'll be 19 and hopefully out of college. But my husband is in the military and has a guaranteed job in the CIA so we will be financially stable even if I was a stay at home mom. I know I will be a young mother, but i'm so excited!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hi 2016 TTC/mothers to be!

Getting antsy again as usual - and I thought perhaps a way of getting around it might be to distract myself with a snail mail swap! We might send a letter and a photo introducing ourselves, something little to put away for baby and something to help mum to kill time waiting!

What do you think? Would anyone be interested? I'd be happy to coordinate if anyone is =)


----------



## Lizzybee

I am joining this group as I want to TTC in 2016. :thumbup: Ideally I wanted to be TTC now but OH says 2 years. This is because I had a c/s in march. The consultant said she didn't want to see me back for a year or two to ensure scar healing. OH has taken this to mean two years - that's final. By then I'm worried he will have decided against it totally.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
But good luck to all you ladies, I will look forward to reading your stories as you go along.


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully I'll be ttcing in 2016 anything can happen in a two years time.


----------



## DazedConfused

Hi ladies I'm ttc in 2016, hopefully. I'm finishing my midwifery degree in that time and will be ttc at the end of my first year of practice.
Currently have a 3 year old son and would like to avoid to large an age agap but financially looks like I'll have to. Exciting to have a wtt thread! Hi!


----------



## Symphony7

Welcome to the new ladies! It's amazing how quickly 2014 is going, two years will be gone before we know it!


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Hi ladies :)

If all goes to plan my family will be TTC for our first in 2016. I've always had being ready to try by when I'm 26 as a goal if achievable. At the moment it's looking rather likely financially for the three of us (touch wood), though we have a few other shorter term goals to keep us focused for now.

However, a lot can happen in the next couple of years, and whilst our relationship unit is solid, I fear my career path in particular might get in the way when it comes to TTC. But by then I doubt we will let anything stop us :)


----------



## AdriansMama

Hello!! Hubby and I are planning to ttc baby #3 in 2016 when Jaxton turns 3. I find myself planning already lol


----------



## Jessica28

I'm Jess. Hubby and I plan on waiting to TTC #2 when our daughter turns 3 which will be February 2016. I would love to try earlier but hubby is set on waiting which sucks because we are not getting any younger. I will be 31 in June and he will be 38 in October.


----------



## tverb84

Symphony7 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! It's amazing how quickly 2014 is going, two years will be gone before we know it!

It amazes me how fast time goes by. I can't believe April will be done in a few days.


----------



## kksy9b

So many new ladies in the last couple days! Before we know it it will be baby time! In the meantime- what is something that you are really looking forward to doing before trying? For me or is definitely getting into our new house next year! We've been in our current house for 7 years and I'm ready for more space!


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Hope the move goes well when you get to it :). We aren't looking to move for probably about 5 more years (been here 3), but looking forward to doing a lot of house updating over the next couple of years before TTC; especially double glazing and *finally* getting a new kitchen. Me and partner 1 will also be looking to pass our driving/get a car before Christmas that will give the three of us so much more freedom!


----------



## Symphony7

I want to graduate with my Masters! My husband got his masters from the same college two years ago and I have a picture of him in his gown with me next to the pond. I really want to get the same picture but with me in my gown with him and frame the, next to each other. ^_^ I also have a lot of horse goals for myself and my young'un. I want to get from first to second level in dressage, I want to do a big rated show, and I want to do a dressage test to music (musical freestyle). 

I would love to move house before TTC but it'll probably be 10+ years before we can afford another house. I plan on after we have had both children, they are in school, and I am back to work we will sell our current house and get a bigger one. We will definitely be tight in our current house with two plus dogs!


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> So many new ladies in the last couple days! Before we know it it will be baby time! In the meantime- what is something that you are really looking forward to doing before trying? For me or is definitely getting into our new house next year! We've been in our current house for 7 years and I'm ready for more space!

I want to go into Early Childhood Education next September (2015) and it's a two year program. I think it would be good to finish school before having children but you never know what can happen between now and next year. I also want to move out on my own right now I still live with my mom. It amazes me how much I've come in the past few years. :o If you asked me what I wanted to do then I would of said I don't know.


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Symphony7 said:


> I want to graduate with my Masters! My husband got his masters from the same college two years ago and I have a picture of him in his gown with me next to the pond. I really want to get the same picture but with me in my gown with him and frame the, next to each other. ^_^ I also have a lot of horse goals for myself and my young'un. I want to get from first to second level in dressage, I want to do a big rated show, and I want to do a dressage test to music (musical freestyle).
> 
> I would love to move house before TTC but it'll probably be 10+ years before we can afford another house. I plan on after we have had both children, they are in school, and I am back to work we will sell our current house and get a bigger one. We will definitely be tight in our current house with two plus dogs!

The graduating and horsey goals sound pretty awesome :) Me and my partners are all vintage partner dancers (lindy hop, charleston, blues, etc...) so have a few goals related around that, like camps we all want do do together before babies, and comps me and partner 2 want to take part in together.

And I'd also love to move house before TTC #1 too, but it's just not feasible due to finances and our requirements. The most we could upgrade to is a 4 right now which still won't work long term, so might as well make most of current location. We won't really have a choice between #1 and #2 as our current three bedroom house will be full with two adult bedrooms, baby 1's room and 3 cats, so using that as a time guide to start saving now, since going from a 3 bedroom to a 6 is gonna be a steep climb.


----------



## Jessica28

Like Symphony, I also want to complete my Masters. It looks like it might be April or December of 2015 before I have it all done but trying to get it done as fast as I can, mainly for the pay raise to be honest. Our house is a little on the small side as well so would love to build on and do some other renovations before #2 arrives! So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Symphony7

Jessica - what are you getting your masters in?


----------



## Jessica28

Masters in Educational Leadership!


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like you gals have some great goals in mind to accomplish before baby! Can't wait to see you achieve them over the next couple years!

Symphony- the horse goals sound really interesting! How long have you been showing/dressing the horses? (sorry, I don't know the proper vernacular!)

And because I like hearing people's stories- how did you and your OH's meet?

My DH and I have been together since we were 16- we sat by each other in our college biology class in high school. We started dating a couple weeks later but he broke up with me. He started seeing someone else and in that time we became best friends. A couple months later he was single again and in the beginning of December he asked me to try again. I told him I wanted to think about it and made him wait a few hours :) We were saying goodbye to each other that night and I looked up at him and told him I was ready - he took my face in his hands and kissed me for the first time right as it began to snow- one of my favorite memories :) We got married 4 years later (age 20) and have now been married for coming up on 6 1/2 years!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Our last real 'together' goal is to buy a house - and we are moving in next weekend! My last professional goal is to get ongoing employment at the end of next year (I'm on a two year contract).

My OH and I met online in 2011, in person a month later, and then married 19 months later! Love at first byte =P


----------



## tverb84

I've used dating sites before but had no such luck. :shrug:

Last night I had another dream that I was pregnant. I wonder if my mind is trying to tell me something. :haha:


----------



## Jessica28

My husband and I also met online in May 2007. I wasn't having much luck meeting anyone in person but I hated the thought of online dating. I was totally against it. One day after class, I caught the bus home. Some old guy had a newspaper in his bag across from me and there was an ad on the page that I could see called nlclassified. I went home and my roommate and I joined. It was a site that you had to pay to message people and I wasn't about to do that but then we noticed that Sundays had happy hour so I waited until Sunday and started messaging people I had an interest in. I got a response from "Dreamline" the next morning. I talked to him the following Sunday for hours and we exchanged email addresses and starting chatting daily on MSN. After a few days of talking, I told my roommate that there was something special about him. Two months later we met in person and started officially dating shortly after. Here we are almost 7 years later with a beautiful little girl, good jobs and a home to call our own. Life has been good! Oh...other than online, we met for the first time in the park!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Wanted to share with those who have a long wait ahead too - we reached one of our major goals pre-baby goals this past week! Moving day was last Friday - we have purchased what we hope will be our home for the next twenty years (or until we pay it off!)! 

...I'd be lying through my teeth if I said I hadn't picked out a room to be the nursery already! =P


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! That's such a great goal to have and achieve! I started planning out our nursery when we moved into our house many years ago. I think its a fun way to connect with the new place and makes it feel even more like home instead of just a house.


----------



## Samiam03

We are WTT until 2016...late 2015 at the earliest. After dealing with 2 under 2 I want to wait until both of mine are old enough to follow directions and somewhat listen to me/help out. Plus we need to sell our house and buy a new one...our current one barely has enough room for the two we have. Due to finances we cant sell until next year. :-( 

I made the mistake of going into the baby store yesterday to get my daughter something she needed...I saw bumps everywhere...ugh that was hard.


----------



## DazedConfused

Great to hear some people have been meeting some of these goals pre TTC :D
So desperate for a baby now :(


----------



## Symphony7

So yesterday evening the DH and I went out for dinner. Afterwards he wanted to go and get frozen custard but I was mega full and needed time to digest. So I said can we stop by Babies R Us and just look a round since it was right next door. He said yes and while we were looking he said we need to think about starting to buy some things next year to spread out the purchases! Omg I was so excited! He's always been very supportive of my broodiness, but that was just so amazing to hear that we are getting closer and need to think about that sort of thing. 

So we ended up buying a gift for his cousin's wife's baby shower in three weeks, and then a present for his other cousin's wife's baby because we never got them a gift because the baby came right around our wedding last year and it just slipped our minds. So, I got new baby the cutest little onesie that has a crab on it with blue and white stripes. They are team yellow so I thought it was neutral enough. And for big baby I got my first books, Goodnight Moon and a book with different animals and stuff to touch like fur and rough elephant skin. It's cute. And as a teacher I am big into giving books as presents because I figure most people get toys and you can never have enough books!

Just made me super excited. Can't believe in a year I will start taking my vitamins and we will be thinking about buying some stuff. Makes it seem closer than two years away.


----------



## tverb84

That sounds like a step in the right direction. :thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## kksy9b

That's sweet that your hubby indulges in your broodiness :) sounds like a keeper!

When we were waiting to get preggo with my first I would always say "not next year but the year after." And as the end of the year got closer and closer I would get more and more excited to be able to say "next year!" Helped break the time up...it was only xx months until I could change my phrase instead of 2 years before TTC :) The other thing I did was on my desk calendar at work, right around the two year mark, I started making marks at the halfway point. 2 years out made a note at the 1 year mark, once we got there did one at 6 mo months etc... Was always a nice surprise when I flipped to a new month and saw one of those milestones!


----------



## dodgegirl98

Hey yall I'm Kenzie, I'm WTT and we are going to be TTC in 2016!! (hopefully) I'm VERY ready to start mine and my love's family and have our baby but we have to wait. And he's not very ready right now but the time frame he gave me was 2016 soooo...yay! Here's to our future bundles of joy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi can I join?

We were originally going to be ttc #2 in a month's time but it's really not the right time at all. We're currently in the process of putting our house up for sale and moving back in with my parents (luckily they have the space to accommodate all three of us!) and are hoping to stay there between 1-2 years for some hard-core saving so we can afford to live in the area we want. I also have 2 more years left of my Open University English degree so, after lots of discussions, we've realised it's only going to be wise to start ttc in 2016 :( I have the copper coil in so it's just a case of leaving it put til then! 

I am so broody and would have liked a closer age gap so it's going to be difficult!! I keep trying to make the most of getting a bit of freedom back now my DS is older and having sleep again but it's so hard not to think about babies! X


----------



## Symphony7

Welcome to the new ladies! We are halfway through 2014!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello ladies! :wave: :flower:

My name is Keely and my DF and I waiting until either June of 2015 or May/June of 2016 for baby #2. We would prefer 2015, but we may have to wait due to financial reasons. This being the case I thought that I should join a 2016 group as well as the 2015 group that I have already been in for a few months now.

We're waiting because... 

1. We would like between a 2-3 year age gap between DS and our next baby.

2. We'd like to have enough money saved up for emergencies.

3. We'd like to have enough saved just for the things that we'll need for the new baby (especially if #2 ends up being :pink:).

4. We need to live in a bigger place. Our own home would be preferable, but a rental home is more likely. We are in the process of getting such a place now as we are moving to a smaller and more affordable town since DF got a new high school teaching job there.

5. We want to be married. Our wedding date is set for June 6th of 2015 and my dress and our deposit for our wedding package is already paid.

6. I want to be done with my Medical Billing and Coding certification. I'm halfway done now, so it should be easy to finish it before next June.

7. We also wanted a family car but this has already been accomplished recently.

It's nice to meet you all! I look forward to waiting with you, and I apologize in advance if we do end up trying next June and I therefore have to leave this thread early. :D


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

A little update from my part of the world... haven't posted for a while as we moved (hooray for the goal getting ticked off)... and then all of a sudden my sciatica, which had calmed down a bit, flared up really badly and I found myself in hospital facing a microdiscectomy (operation where they shaved part of my vertebrae away before cutting away part of a prolapsed disc in my lumbar spine to stop it compressing the nerve). It was too far gone for intervention therapy or cortisone injections... so under the knife I went. Am now 2 weeks post-op and they say I am recovering well, but need to lose weight to stop it happening again (the disc above is looking a bit dodgy). The doctors and surgeon say it shouldn't affect me getting pregnant or delivering the way I want, physiologically speaking, but the big part now is going to be to convince hubby that my body can cope - with sex, with pregnancy and with birth. Early days but I can sense this is likely to occur. MUST LOSE THE WEIGHT. And keep it off til our ttc date. Hoping that will help.


----------



## Symphony7

Congrats on the house! Hope you continue to heal after surgery. What an ordeal!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for a new house! We'll be moving at the end of July as well and I'm super excited about it. I hope that the healing process goes well for you. Good luck in losing the weight you want to and keeping it off. :flower:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi I'm Cali and we're waiting to try for our third and last child in late 2016. We're waiting for several reasons. First, we have a 3 year gap between #1 and #2 that has worked out really well so we want that for the gap between #2 and #3 as well. 

Second, we really need at least a 3 year gap because we don't want to have to pay for 2 children in daycare for more than a year. We are having to do that for the next year and money will be extremely tight.

Third, I really need to either get a raise on my current job or find a better paying job.

Finally, we need to buy a house before dd #1 enters kindergarten. We have a few things to work out with my finances and dh's house he owns with his ex wife that he's been unable to sell.

So for us the time should fly by because we have so much to do!


----------



## Lizzybee

Lizzybee said:


> I am joining this group as I want to TTC in 2016. :thumbup: Ideally I wanted to be TTC now but OH says 2 years. This is because I had a c/s in march. The consultant said she didn't want to see me back for a year or two to ensure scar healing. OH has taken this to mean two years - that's final. By then I'm worried he will have decided against it totally.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> But good luck to all you ladies, I will look forward to reading your stories as you go along.

Ladies I think I ought to leave this thread as OH told me we had to wait at least 4 years otherwise all of my salary will go on childcare or I give up work. As me giving up work is not an option for him he has pretty much made the decision for us. So maybe in a couple of years I'll start a WTT thread for 2018??? Or maybe it won't happen at all. :cry::cry: 

Good luck ladies, hope everyone is successful :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Did he ask if you wanted to wait four years?


----------



## Lizzybee

tverb84 said:


> Did he ask if you wanted to wait four years?

He asked if I thought that he would be too old then. (He would be 52 and me 37/38). Then he said men are never too old really. Then he changed the conversation to which contraception I wanted to use. 
He has a point about the finances but I had a dream of having 2 close together so they could grow up together like me and my brother did. OH has a sibling 15yrs older so in effect this was like him being an only child. I think this is why he doesn't appreciate what I mean because " it hasn't done him any harm not to have a sibling of similar age"


----------



## KalonKiki

I hate to burst your DH's bubble, but yes, men can get too old to have babies. A man's fertility declines much more slowly than a woman's, but a man in his 50's is much less capable of getting a woman pregnant than a man in his 20's or 30's would be, even if she was in her 20's and therefore in her prime for fertility. 

Maybe your DH will change his mind in a couple of years and decide to start TTC anyway? I'm sorry that he's making you wait 4 years right now, that's an awfully long time and neither of you are getting any younger. I really hope that he comes around sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## Lizzybee

I shouldn't dream! I got taken along on the wave of hormones and now I'm on the come down. :(
Thanks for the hugs x


----------



## KalonKiki

So awesome news here! DF and I found our house that we're probably going to live in until we can afford to buy our own home. The rent is $350 a month with no security deposit at all and we only need to pay the first month's rent ($350) before we move in. It's a 3 bedroom 1 bathroom and much bigger than our current 2 bedroom apartment. It's right across the street from the school that DF took a teaching job at this year and they're letting us keep our two cats at no extra charge. We won't need to move to be able to have another baby or even a third baby, there will be plenty of backyard space for them to run around and play, and it's a small town so crime is practically non-existent. There is also a washer/dryer hookup, central air, and a covered area to park the car (kind of like a car port, I don't really know what to call it). DF just toured it a few days ago and told the lady we'd take it. It's by far the best and least expensive option we had and we can't wait to move in at the end of next month. :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news kalon! Congratulations!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks KK! I can't believe that Charles is already two months old, time flies. He's so cute though, I miss when DS was that age. :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks! It is going by so fast so I'm just trying to enjoy it all and soak it up :)


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

That is great news! Congratulations. Housing and being comfortable wherever you are is so important - sounds like this will be somewhere you can really get settled! Are you allowed to paint/decorate as you like?


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of the congrats ladies, we're super excited! It really feels like everything is falling into place and that all of our pre-baby goals will be reached when we're hoping that they will. :D

We probably won't be able to paint the house at all, but we should be able to decorate however we want. I'm not fussed about paint anyway, it's a pain. I wouldn't want to paint a house until it was our forever home anyway.

So what's been up in everyone else's lives? Have any of you tacked any goals off of your WTT list yet? If not, how close are you to your first one? :)


----------



## tverb84

This wasn't really a wtt goal but I've lost 45 pounds in almost three years. I decided it was time to get healthy after five family members passed away because their health wasn't good. I did it for my overall health and now I realize my fertility is part of that. It's HARD work to get in shape but very very worth it.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great that you lost 45 lbs! You should be very proud of yourself. It's hard work getting and staying healthy, you certainly have more will power than I do at the moment. :blush:

As it stands I'm trying to get back down to 110 lbs. I have roughly 9 lbs left to lose and just can't seem to motivate myself to do it already, I've relied on breastfeeding and small meals to help me lose weight for too long. :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) I don't think I'll lose anymore weight but my muscles are getting bigger. :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

Hey everyone!! I've been off the site the last two months and decided it was time to come back. I needed a WTT group because it's hard being alone in it!! My husband and I have two living children and have four angel babies. We have a team of doctors. Our local OB and midwife told us to wait at least one year but all the high risk specialists have recommended 18 months-5 years. The wait will be very difficult for me so here I am!!


----------



## tverb84

18 months to five years? That seems like a long time. I'll be part of your group but what are we supposed to do?


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Radiance, though I'm sorry about the conditions that you joined us under. :hugs:

I hope that 2016 brings you a beautiful and healthy rainbow baby. :flower:

Well, I had a talk with DF and I'm positive that I won't be ready to stop having kids when I'm 26 and he's thinking that we'll have 3 children maximum. It looks like 2016 will end up being my year after all. I'm bummed, but I know that it's for the best. I know that 2016 will be here eventually and I just need to be patient. I'd rather have to wait longer and reach an age where I'm ready to stop with our last baby than to not have to wait as long but have my childbearing years end before I'm ready. It's very bitter sweet. I suppose that one of the blessings that comes out of it is that time will go by more slowly since I'm broody which means that I'll have that much longer to enjoy my wonderful DS while he's still very young himself. Hopefully he will also be potty trained before we start TTC and he will be old enough to understand what's going on and be able to get excited about having a little brother or sister. We will also be out of the terrible two's by the time that baby #2 was born. I don't know, maybe I'm just trying to find more pros than cons about waiting longer than I had originally wanted to make me feel better about it. I shouldn't complain though, I know some of you are still waiting for #1 while I already have a wonderful baby that I'm grateful to have. I don't want to wish my life away either, these are probably the best years of my life. I don't plan to change my ticker however, for just in case I change my mind and decide that I don't care if my childbearing years end at 26. I probably won't change it until June of 2015 gets here and we decide for sure if we want to wait another year or if we really just want to start right then. Somehow it feels better to have less than a year on that ticker, even if it ends up getting another year added to it next year. I think that I'll go a little less crazy than if I were to add that extra year on right now.


----------



## bakedbean

Hello!

Me and my partner also decided 2016 was a good time to start trying, when we're both 25! I would be ready next year really but we have too much to do (i need to finish my degree!) and whilst we are financially stable for ourselves, we would be pushing it with a little one! 
My partner wants 3! I'm not so sure about that lol...2 maybe, else i'd want to start earlier. 
That's the plan anyway - due to my endometriosis, it might have to change a bit but we shall see and i shall remain positive! :) 


I'v been thinking a lot lately and would like to share my thoughts with you on a current situation and see what your opinions/thoughts are? 
My step-dad is having twins in december with his new girlfriend and my mum mentioned about wanting another baby with her new partner (both 40). I don't think i'll be involved with my step-dads new baby as the new girlfriend does not like me or my sister in the picture and my mum is emotionally abusive so i wouldn't want to be 'baby buddies' but obviously i'd still want my future child to have a relationship with their grandparents. ...Is it selfish of me to find the idea of new siblings and my own baby close in age a bit weird/uncomfortable?


----------



## KalonKiki

It's not weird at all, it's completely and totally normal. I have 2 siblings that are close in age to me from my mother's first marriage (myself and my brother) and her second marriage (our sister) and when she married her fourth husband (who also had two kids of his own from his previous marriage) she decided a few years later that she wanted another baby. I was 17 years old at the time (I'm her oldest) and it made me and my siblings very uncomfortable to think about another sibling being so far apart from us in age. She had a baby anyway (my youngest sister, she's so sweet and I do love her, but I still think it was irresponsible of my mother to have more children) and then 13 months later she found out that she was pregnant with my youngest brother. My youngest brother (I was 19 when he was born, his birthday is two weeks after mine) is not even 3 years older than my DS (about 2 years and 10 months). It's slightly awkward, but I can imagine it would be worse if they were any closer in age.

In other words, what you're feeling is perfectly normal. However, you shouldn't let your mother's choice to have more children interfere with your own plans to have children. I promise that even if your mom does have another child, you will still love your little brother or sister very much. I love both of mine, I became much closer to them than I expected to because I played a big role in helping to raise them. Sure, it might be a little awkward to have a sibling close in age with your own LO, but it also means that your LO is guaranteed to have a playmate within your family to grow up with. I have an uncle that is a year younger than myself and my brother and I played with him all the time, it never felt strange to us that we had an uncle rather than a cousin that was our age. I love the fact that at family gatherings my son will have my brother at the very least (if not my sister too) to play with and become friends with.


----------



## ja14

Hello, ladies! I'm new to b&b. :) My husband and I don't have any definite plans to ttc yet, but I think 2016 could be realistic.

I still have about a year left of school to finish, and we'd also like to buy a house first. There's a few other little goals I'd like to complete before getting pregnant, but those are the two major ones that stand in our way!


----------



## Lizzybee

Ladies do you mind if I ask your ages? I'm 33, 34 this year. WTT #2. But it might end up being 2018 yet so then I'll be 38. I sort of feel that's really old. I'm also worried as my mum needed a hysterectomy at 40 due to hormonal problems. If we leave TTC too long I might not be able to have #2 at all.


----------



## NovemberSnow

Hello! I hope you don't mind if I join too? 

We're planning on trying right at the end of December 2015, or possibly January 2016. We're waiting for a few reasons...

Sensible reasons 
- To save up more 
- Maybe to be able to buy a house - but that might not be realistic. If that's not possible, at least to live somewhere a bit more baby friendly!
- To have a more stable job before going on maternity leave 

Frivolous reasons 
- To go on a couple more amazing, non child friendly holidays!! (This probably won't help with the savings thing) 

At the moment I'm really torn - part of me is soooo broody and desperate for a baby. One of my best friends just had a little girl and she is so gorgeous!! But another part of me wants to make the most of time with just my DH as I know that our life will change so much if/when kids arrive...


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome NovemberSnow and ja14! :wave: :flower:

I'm 22 going on 23 in October, Lizzybee. We are also WTT #2 and if we conceived right away next year then I would be 24 when baby #2 would be born. If we end up waiting until June 2016 and conceive straight away I will be 25. If we have a 2 year age gap between our children I will likely be 26 when we have our last, but if we go for a 3 year age gap I will be 28. I'm very torn about that as I don't know if I will feel "ready" to be done at either age, but I also don't want to wait any longer than I have to if I'll feel the same anyway after 3 children no matter what age I am. There is also no rule that states that I have to have the same age gap between all of my children either though. If we have our first two 2 years apart and I feel nowhere ready to stop or if I feel nowhere near ready to try for #3 then we can always go for a bigger age gap between #2 and #3. Either way though I don't think that DF is going to budge on more than 3 and I don't like having a "limit" to how many children I'm allowed to have before I even decide how many I really want, but he has to be on board with anything we do with children. I can't make a baby without him, so if he only wants 3 then unfortunately I don't really get a say. If our finances allow it though I'll probably try to convince him to do 4.

Have you talked to your OH about your concerns with waiting too long? If you present your worries in a logical way, he might be receptive of them. He may not be worried about being "too old" to get you pregnant, but he needs to understand that you don't work on the same biological time clock that he does. :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

I'm 30 and am hopefully WTT #3 either 2015 or early 2016, in which case both hubby and I would be 32 when our third, and almost certainly final, child arrives.


----------



## tverb84

Babies R Us is having another Baby Fest sale starting today until the 17th. It's a good chance to stock up if you haven't already.


----------



## Noodlebear

Hello! I'm waiting to try for #2. It's likely that we'll be waiting until mid 2016, maybe even later depending on our financial situation but fingers crossed!! I'm broody all the time but have decided it'll be better for my son to be more independent and aware of what is going on and for us to only have one set of childcare costs to cover at a time. That's what I keep having to tell myself anyway, I work in the obstetric scanning dept of our county hospital so constantly around pregnant women :(


----------



## johnson1212

Hey ladies! I'm a newbie to these forums so I hope you don't mind if I join! I'm 22 years old and my amazing hubby and I plan to TTC in 2016 when we're 24. I'm trying to finish up my undergrad degree before having our first baby. We originally wanted to try this year but we decided it will probably be best for us to wait so we can have more time alone as a couple and get financially ready. 

In the meantime we're trying to focus on getting in the best shape possible. We're normally runners and both relatively thin so we're aiming to build muscle right now and doing P90X. :)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## ja14

I'm 20 years old, and my husband is 29. 

I mentioned on the page before that I have a year left of school, and money to save up for a house. Well, I've recently been looking into a dental assisting program that I may start in the fall. It's only ten weeks, then I'll have the opportunity to make a lot more money once I find a job! I figure I'll still serve a few shifts a week on top of dental assisting until it's baby time, we'll be in a house by no time! 
Financially, since my husband is looking at a pay raise as well, we'd be prepared to tcc prior to 2016, but I think it will still be our date. I want to fully live out the "newlywed" stage & get many more memories behind us.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it'll be a year on the 31st that I joined b and b. That went by fast.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

It's great that you might be capable of TTC before 2016, ja14! Good luck with the dental assisting program. :thumbup:

The one year mark went by quickly for me too, tverb84. I still can't believe that it will be 2 years in October and that DS will be 1 year old in September. :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

I just realized I never told anyone my name. :haha: It's Tara my mom told me she named me after the plantation in Gone With The Wind.


----------



## falafel

Oh interesting


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

tverb84 said:


> I just realized I never told anyone my name. :haha: It's Tara my mom told me she named me after the plantation in Gone With The Wind.

At least yours has a classic connection - my parents named me after the Rolling Stones song 'Angie'! 

Btw, ladies - I have got the baby bug something fierce this week. It was sort of manageable the last month or so while I was still recovering from surgery but now I'm like 'well if I could manage all that, I can manage pregnancy, labour and childbirth - let's get cracking!' Even though I KNOW I have to wait. Going to have to get some retail therapy in to buy a few bits and pieces to add to my baby hope chest to assuage the neediness!


----------



## johnson1212

Oooh, I should make a baby hope chest! I have baby fever something fierce this week as well!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

johnson1212 said:


> Oooh, I should make a baby hope chest! I have baby fever something fierce this week as well!

I have to say it does make it a little easier. I'll revive the thread we had for it a while back with the cloth nappies I bought today - SO cute!


----------



## geordie_gal

I'm Sian, I had my little boy 9th Feb 2014 and we will be TTC Feb 2016. Seems like a lifetime away, I cant wait! x


----------



## KalonKiki

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized I never told anyone my name. :haha: It's Tara my mom told me she named me after the plantation in Gone With The Wind.
> 
> At least yours has a classic connection - my parents named me after the Rolling Stones song 'Angie'!
> 
> Btw, ladies - I have got the baby bug something fierce this week. It was sort of manageable the last month or so while I was still recovering from surgery but now I'm like 'well if I could manage all that, I can manage pregnancy, labour and childbirth - let's get cracking!' Even though I KNOW I have to wait. Going to have to get some retail therapy in to buy a few bits and pieces to add to my baby hope chest to assuage the neediness!Click to expand...

At least you guys were named after something. My mom just flipped through a book of baby names with her eyes closed and stopped on a random one and decided that she liked it. :rofl:
My name is Keely btw. :flower:

A baby hope chest is a cute idea! I wish I would have thought of that before I had DS. I even have a hope chest that my father bought in the Philippines to celebrate my birth that I could have used for it. I've thought about buying some girly things since :pink: is what we'll be trying for, but knowing my luck if I did that we'd end up with another :blue:. :blush:

Welcome Sian! :wave: :flower:
I swear, 4 months old is when the broody bug really starts to hit, isn't it? :haha:
I was the same with my DS. As soon as he turned 4 months old I was back here in WTT. :coffee:


----------



## Symphony7

I've been okay this last week, which is good because it was like a straight month for me of really bad broodiness! I'm back in class starting last week, math...Ugh! Hate hate hate this class, so boring. And I've been trying to study for my last licensure exam but it's not happening really. :/ Hope it just turns out okay on it's own. 

I did have a dream last night that I was taking a pregnancy test and it was positive. That's a first for me, I'm usually pregnant or have a toddler in my baby dreams.


----------



## mrs n

Hi all,thought I would jump on board,I'm planning to start ttc in 2016,not sure exactly when but I had my first baby,a boy, last year and he will be 2-1/2 and we will have finally finished our house completely so if all goes to plan it will be all systems go!
I'm 27 married and have a 10 month old xx


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized I never told anyone my name. :haha: It's Tara my mom told me she named me after the plantation in Gone With The Wind.
> 
> At least yours has a classic connection - my parents named me after the Rolling Stones song 'Angie'!
> 
> Btw, ladies - I have got the baby bug something fierce this week. It was sort of manageable the last month or so while I was still recovering from surgery but now I'm like 'well if I could manage all that, I can manage pregnancy, labour and childbirth - let's get cracking!' Even though I KNOW I have to wait. Going to have to get some retail therapy in to buy a few bits and pieces to add to my baby hope chest to assuage the neediness!Click to expand...

My baby bug hasn't been too bad recently. Last week when I saw a little boy with his parents I waved to him. He was very cute.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome mrs n! :wave: :flower:

My DS is only about a month younger than yours. DF and I are still very torn about when we'll start TTC, so we figured that we'll just concentrate on getting married next year first and then see how we feel. The latest we'll be TTC is June 2016 though.

Symphony7: I had two :bfp: dreams within a couple of months before I fell pregnant with DS. The first one I POAS (the same brand I used when I got my real :bfp:!) and the second one I found out from a male doctor that I was pregnant. It's surreal because my primary care physician at the time was female, but when I made an appointment with her to confirm my :bfp: I ended up having to see a male doctor instead (and I liked him so much better that I switched to him as my primary care physician). :haha:

Good to know that everyone's broodiness seems to be manageable lately. I'm not nearly as broody right now as I normally am either. It helps when I tell myself that my real desire is to have a DD, not that I really want another baby right now. It's really be helping me enjoy what's left of DS first year (essentially his baby time before he hits the toddler stage). :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Today my baby lust was a bit high. I saw a woman at the mall pushing her baby in a stroller at the mall and she was carrying a box of diapers. That was when it was the highest and I saw this cute little girl with her parents. She looked to be around 15-18 months because she was walking around and talking a bit.

My af started today and yesterday afternoon I felt a bit nauseated. Does anyone else feel that way just before your monthly friend starts?


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

tverb84 said:


> Today my baby lust was a bit high. I saw a woman at the mall pushing her baby in a stroller at the mall and she was carrying a box of diapers. That was when it was the highest and I saw this cute little girl with her parents. She looked to be around 15-18 months because she was walking around and talking a bit.
> 
> My af started today and yesterday afternoon I felt a bit nauseated. Does anyone else feel that way just before your monthly friend starts?

I must have been on high alert cos I don't usually notice babies and pregnant women at the shops but either they all came out today or my senses are hyped beyond anything I've ever had before!! It was driving me crazy more than ever so I finally burst out and told the KhocolateMan that I was stupid broody. Rather than ignoring me or changing the subject, he just laughed. Good sign?

My dreaded impending AF sign of doom is being really achey the day before just around my hips, and low down across the front cramping. Being nauseous sounds horrible! Can you take some ginger tablets or barley sugar, or use acupressure bands?


----------



## KalonKiki

I honestly have no idea what PMS time is like for me these days because I've only had one AF since I fell pregnant with DS and I'm still waiting on my next one (I have no idea when it's going to show up). :shrug:

I'm sorry that the broodiness has heightened lately. Mine was really bad during DS's 9 month pediatric appointment. I swear every other baby in the waiting area was a newborn baby girl. I'm doing better now though.


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Today my baby lust was a bit high. I saw a woman at the mall pushing her baby in a stroller at the mall and she was carrying a box of diapers. That was when it was the highest and I saw this cute little girl with her parents. She looked to be around 15-18 months because she was walking around and talking a bit.
> 
> My af started today and yesterday afternoon I felt a bit nauseated. Does anyone else feel that way just before your monthly friend starts?
> 
> I must have been on high alert cos I don't usually notice babies and pregnant women at the shops but either they all came out today or my senses are hyped beyond anything I've ever had before!! It was driving me crazy more than ever so I finally burst out and told the KhocolateMan that I was stupid broody. Rather than ignoring me or changing the subject, he just laughed. Good sign?
> 
> My dreaded impending AF sign of doom is being really achey the day before just around my hips, and low down across the front cramping. Being nauseous sounds horrible! Can you take some ginger tablets or barley sugar, or use acupressure bands?Click to expand...

Never heard of barley sugar. The nausea is gone but now if I stand too long it hurts a bit down there.


----------



## mrs n

Wow they are close together,I'm so broody right now but I know the time will fly by,my not so little boy is going to be 1 next month and I can't believe it.i honestly can't wait to do it all again,it's so amazing.is your little boy your first. Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes, he is my first. Yours as well?
I can't believe that our boys will be a year old soon as well. It just doesn't feel like it's been that long since I found out that I was pregnant. I can't wait to do it all again either, but I'm sure that time will pass by quickly. It already feels like the last 5 months have flown by (I came back to WTT when DS hit 4 months and we decided a rough time as to when we'd be TTC #2).


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's already the 7th month of 2014 and I just saw a commercial for the iphone. It had different families in it and it made me excited for when I have a family in the future. I know if I don't have children that I'll regret when I'm older.


----------



## Jessica28

As it stands, I think we are going to be trying in Jan. 2016! 
I have been having some problems with AF though... I am on the bcp and sometimes I have it twice and month, sometimes once but only for a few hours. I am a little worried about early menopause so I went to the doctor and waiting on results. My Mom went through menopause before she was 40. I just turned 31. Hubby says I worry too much but I really don't want Kadence to be an only child.


----------



## tverb84

I read that fertility issues aren't hereditary.


----------



## tverb84

So this morning when I was at the gym this show I didn't Know I was Pregnant was on and this woman found out she was 6 months even though she wasn't showing any symptoms of pregnancy. She was on birth control but forgot to take it sometimes and got pregnant but she didn't look pregnant at all. When I was watching it I was thinking "omg I wonder if this could happen" to me. Imagine not knowing you were pregnant until the sixth month. :wacko:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Happened to a friend of mine. What was worse was it was her first! Imagine having to get everything together for one in three months... talk about overwhelming! 

Must be a good pregnancy if you aren't sick or really tired or don't notice anything unusual though!


----------



## KalonKiki

I've seen a lot of I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. I think that would be crazy too. My mom didn't find out that she was pregnant with my brother until she was about 4 months pregnant because she never had a period between me and him (I was 19 months old when she weaned me and fell pregnant).


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Happened to a friend of mine. What was worse was it was her first! Imagine having to get everything together for one in three months... talk about overwhelming!
> 
> Must be a good pregnancy if you aren't sick or really tired or don't notice anything unusual though!

Actually the woman in the show gave birth almost right after finding out she was pregnant. Her son was healthy despite not knowing she was pregnant until the third trimester.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think that's how all of the women are on the show. I believe that they needed to go up until the point that they went into labor not knowing that they were pregnant to qualify for the show.


----------



## tverb84

Today at the gym I saw a woman that works there who's pregnant. She didn't look too far along about 3 or 4 months. My baby lust was high when I saw her. I don't want to wait any longer but I know I'm not ready yet. Sometimes it feels like I'm going nuts. :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

What makes you feel like you're not ready if you don't mind me asking?

The reasons that we aren't ready yet are that I would need a job, we'd need to save a certain amount of money, and our DS is still too young for us to be having another baby in our opinions.


----------



## tverb84

I want to go to college next September (2015), I need a job, I still live at home and I love having time to myself. I don't feel like giving that up yet. :blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

Those are all very valid reasons for waiting. :haha:
Definitely enjoy that time to yourself while you can. I had no idea how much I would miss it until I had DS. That's probably because I stay at home with him and don't have a car so I'm almost never able to leave the house. DF tries to take me out bumming around town once a week for a couple of hours though.

June 2016 is looking more and more like the time that we'll start trying. I'm not feeling very optimistic about saving all of the money that we're hoping to by the time that June 2015 gets here. It's all going to depend on when I can finish my medical billing and coding certificate, how soon I can get a job afterward, how much money I'm making, and how much we can put into savings. If I finish around January, get a job by the end of February, make at least $30,000 or $40,000 a year, and at least 3/4 of my paycheck is able to go into savings then we shouldn't have a problem saving what we need to for June 2015. If none or even one of those things does not happen then there is no way, we'll have to wait until June 2016.

I suppose depending on the situation we could start trying in September 2015 instead, but I'd really rather have a March or April baby if I can help it. Being heavily pregnant all last summer really sucked, so it would be nice to have a nice, cool third trimester the second time around. Besides, if we didn't get pregnant in 3 cycles we'd have to take a break until June 2016 anyway and that would be more disappointing than simply just WTT the whole time. We're going to be gender swaying for a girl, so chances are likely that we wouldn't fall pregnant straight away, but I'm positive that we'd still get pregnant within 6 months. The reason that we would need to wait if we didn't get pregnant during the fall season is that I don't want another fall baby or a winter baby. I don't want another fall baby (aside from the fact that I already have one) because DF and I both have birthdays in the other two months of fall besides DS. I don't want to cram all of our birthdays into one season. I don't want a winter baby because of all of the holidays and bad weather. A spring or summer baby however is perfect, and I don't mind waiting an extra year if it means that I'm practically guaranteed to get one.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

We had a baby-chat yesterday (me and the Khocolateman). I'd been getting all worried because of some issues at work that might mean no stability/shift onto an ongoing contract when I thought there would be, and (he doesn't know this part yet) because on my sugar tablets last month... no AF. That's VERY unusual for me. I POAS and got a BFN which is absolutely fine but if it doesn't rock up this week when I'm on the sugar pills again I'll be taking a trip to my GP to find out wtf is up.

Basically if I got pregnant now, legislation means I have to step down from the classroom at six weeks before my due date, and must remain off duty for six weeks after the due date. I am meant to get maternity pay for those 12 weeks but because I am on a contract, if anything were to happen now it'd be a fight to get anything at all from our current principal. It worries me a lot because of our mortgage - and I'm pretty sure I've said it before, but the only thing stopping us from having children is the money it will take for me to take a year off work (maybe less, but I'm not good with sleep deprivation so I want to wait and see if we have a sound sleeper on our hands first).

2016 would be so much easier!!

Best line that came out of the conversation from him: 'I don't know how I'm going to feel when it all happens because it hasn't happened yet.' I think that's the most profound thing I've heard him say about children ever!

Sorry ladies, just needed to get all that off my chest. Thanks for making this a safe space!


----------



## Symphony7

It's funny as much as we want to have babies we still don't want them at the wrong time. I thought the other day I should take a test, mainly because I'm paranoid. I thought how it would feel to see those lines when I wasn't planning on it and realized I really wouldn't want that. I do want it to be the way we have planned it...getting pregnant before this fall would be really tough with school and all.


----------



## kksy9b

Symphony- I was the same way when I was waiting for #1. Part of me was wanting there to be a "whoops" just because then mentally you don't have to say "I am purposely going to try and make a life" but it was SO much better to have it planned. To not have to worry about how my DH would react or my own emotions and just be able to enjoy it throughout the whole process.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Thanks for that reminder kksy9b - that is EXACTLY where I am at right now. Good to know that this too will pass (sort of)!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy to help! The time will pass so fast, even if it feels like forever away. And when you get your BFP, it is a feeling of such great accomplishment and elation and makes all the waiting worth it for that moment!


----------



## tverb84

Just saw that iphone commercial again. The one with different families and it makes me realize how much I want to have my own one day. <3


----------



## Symphony7

Yes I get all emotional during that commercial. ^_^

Been very domestic lately, I baked bread! Like with yeast and everything! Yikes. Also I went to see The Lion King at the Kennedy Center on Saturday and there were so many families there (obviously). We were sitting next to the cutest little girls wearing matching dresses, white blonde hair, just made my heart melt! Then the hubby said he had never seen the second movie so I went on ebay and bought both DVDs to start my collection of Disney movies. I've been meaning to do that for a while because I want to have all of the movies I grew up with for my kids. Made me feel happy and like another step. I think I'll get Winnie the Pooh and Bambi next (that was my hubby's favorite as a kid)!

Watching my ticker lately! I have only a little ways to go before I hit the two year mark! That is unreal to me because when I first made it I had over three years and being under two years seems so strange!


----------



## KalonKiki

It was surreal for me to reach that point too. It's even stranger to think that I could possibly have less than a year at the least, but also exciting to think that I have less than 2 years at most now. Time is flying, I still can't believe that it's been half a year already since I came back to WTT after giving birth to DS.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

So, ladies, in order to pass the time while WTT, I've ordered two online psychic readings for a bit of fun. I got my first one yesterday which predicts a boy as our first, conceived in December of this year, and a girl as our second, conceived in 2019. This doesn't fit our plans but hey it's sooner rather than later so no complaints here! Looking forward to seeing if the other one agrees!

Has anyone else got a reading done? I'm skeptical but at this stage I'll take what I can get!


----------



## KalonKiki

Nope, I've never had psychic readings done. I've dabbled in Tarot, but that's as close as I'll get. I don't put any stock into those things, but Tarot is fun anyway.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it'll be a year on the 31st since I joined b and b. It'll be three years since I joined Goodlife Fitness. I couldn't imagine not going to the gym now. I love going.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Kiki I think the reading was done using tarot as she refers to specific cards in the reading? Do you read them yourself or do you get yours read by someone else?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies.. Do you mind if I join you?

I just had my first baby on July 3rd after 8 years of infertility. I am definitely broody for another one but we have to wait. 

I am hoping to start ttc between Feb-June of 2016. It will really depend if we manage to save enough to move and buy a house or spend another year here while we save to do that. 

So what are you all doing to pass the time? I am setting my goals on enjoying my precious son and losing a fair amount of weight.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your baby. Eight years is a long time, do you know why you had infertility for that many years?

Today my baby lust was a bit high mainly because I saw a woman who works at the gym I go to and she had a baby bump. Also, this woman who lives up the street is also pregnant and I saw her today too. It feels like waiting is too much sometimes.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Congrats on your baby. Eight years is a long time, do you know why you had infertility for that many years?

Thanks. Our infertility was caused by pcos and low sperm motility. We didn't find out about hubby's issue until October 2012 and it took another year from that. I have known about my pcos since I was a teenager.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on the new little one! What a precious and special time. Soak up every moment (dishes,laundry etc can wait) and remember that eventually he will sleep longer :) My DS is 3 months old now and it is by far the best adventure I've been a part of so far

Tverb- my best friend is preggo and due in 6 weeks....I Dont want a other one right now (moving next year and really want a good stretch with just my son), but every time I'm with her I start getting broody! I think pregnant women have that effect on us...we just want more babies!


----------



## MoonMaiden

I will happily join you ladies! I have had more baby on the brain than usual lately, and I told my SO recently that I want to seriously TTC when I graduate from my college program. (Just changed careers and looking to become an RMT). 

It *does* seem far away, but I can sense fall around the corner which means 2015 is closing in! (Not to rush summer off, but fall is my favourite). :)

I guess my biggest lesson is to learn to revel in the present moment and not be unhappy because my goals and desires are still in the future.


----------



## MoonMaiden

tverb84 said:


> I can't believe it'll be a year on the 31st since I joined b and b. It'll be three years since I joined Goodlife Fitness. I couldn't imagine not going to the gym now. I love going.

I am addicted to Goodlife! Bodyflow all the way for me! :)


----------



## tverb84

MoonMaiden said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it'll be a year on the 31st since I joined b and b. It'll be three years since I joined Goodlife Fitness. I couldn't imagine not going to the gym now. I love going.
> 
> I am addicted to Goodlife! Bodyflow all the way for me! :)Click to expand...

I'm not into the classes much. I did try one right after I joined but prefer to work out on my own. I really like how you can do so much to help yourself get healthy.

Today on the bus this little boy waved at me he was so cute.


----------



## tverb84

So today when I was at the mall this little girl kept smiling at me in the food court. It makes my day when children smile or wave at me. <3


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

I have three mini missions for this week - one is to do a comparison of the conception/pregnancy multivitamins readily available to me and make a decision as to which one I'm going to take, one is to do a juice detox to kick start the weight loss that I want to achieve before trying to conceive, and the last one is to finish an assignment, taking me one step closer to my last career goal before ttc.

Anyone else on a mission this week?


----------



## krissie328

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> I have three mini missions for this week - one is to do a comparison of the conception/pregnancy multivitamins readily available to me and make a decision as to which one I'm going to take, one is to do a juice detox to kick start the weight loss that I want to achieve before trying to conceive, and the last one is to finish an assignment, taking me one step closer to my last career goal before ttc.
> 
> Anyone else on a mission this week?

Sounds like good goals. I am going to go back to my diet so when I go back to work in 3 weeks maybe some of my clothes fit. I am thinking low carb paleo since it has worked well in the past.


----------



## tverb84

I don't feel very good right now. Once in a while it feels like I'm going to be sick to my stomach and I hardly ever feel sick. I felt the same for a bit yesterday. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) I'm feeling much better tonight than last night.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Thanks. :) I'm feeling much better tonight than last night.

So happy to hear you feel better.


----------



## kksy9b

So my DS has hit the 4 month sleep regression....he has spoiled me the last month and a half with a 6 hour stretch every night. Broodiness=cured. One baby is good for me for now and I couldn't imagine this nighttime schedule while preggo!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> So my DS has hit the 4 month sleep regression....he has spoiled me the last month and a half with a 6 hour stretch every night. Broodiness=cured. One baby is good for me for now and I couldn't imagine this nighttime schedule while preggo!

That is what keeps me from ntnp right now. I need a less dependent child before I deal with pregnancy farigue and baby stages.


----------



## tverb84

Today at Wal-Mart I was walking through the baby section and this Winnie The Pooh five piece outfit set was soooooooo cute. I'm surprised I didn't buy anything. Back in January I already bought some baby stuff. :blush:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Sleep deprivation is one of my biggest fears as a future parent. I don't function well when I'm tired, and the khocolateman doesn't cope well with me not functioning when I'm tired. And when I say not functioning, in this sense I mean losing my shmit over little things - long days at work have ensured I can still technically function. Fortunately we have a strong network of family and friends here who will help us when the time comes, and I think I've decided to engage a doula who will do some post partum visits to help after the birth as well. Hats off to you mamas who are making it through the tough times at the moment. 

Teacher in my unit at school yesterday told me her daughter is expecting - honeymoon baby. I'm very jealous - I feel at the moment that we are trying to do what is best for us economically and sort out a solid financial base - but I'm not sure if that's ultimately what's best? Still... less than 18 months now...


----------



## tverb84

Today at the bank I saw this baby boy and he smiled at me when I waved to him. He was soooo cute.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Two more grandbabies due by people's daughters at work (we have a number of older teachers on staff)... feels like everyone is having babies except for me!! Why can't financial security just happen by itself so we can start?

Rant over. Sorry ladies. Crappy day at work has made me want a different challenge - something closer to home.


----------



## fernie3

Hello!
I am waiting for 2016 to ttc number 6.

I have a mirena at the moment which will be coming out in 2016 and then we will see what happens!

We are mainly waiting for work (we run or own company and have plans for the next year or so at work which I cant leave) and also I would like my youngest to start school/ nursery.

I am aiming to lose about 2.5 stone though which is giving me something to focus on (keep imagining nice tidy bump rather than the floppy mess that happened last time :dohh:)


----------



## tverb84

On Sunday this little girl I saw at a restaurant was really cute. She smiled at me and I waved to her a few times. :cloud9:


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream where I bought a crib and had it set up in the spare bedroom. I was trying to think how to explain it to my mom it was a weird dream.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Oh my, the baby bug has bitten me hard again this evening! 

I'm dealing with it by watching The Midwives, and making the most of being able to have a glass of wine =P

In other news, Operation: Yummy Mummy is go! I got my letter from the surgeon giving me clearance to go see a physiologist and hit the gym again post-op - hooray! I'm back on meal plan as of last week - now to shift those kilos in preparation for kilos of baby!


----------



## johnson1212

Hope the wait is going well for everyone! I have a crazy case of baby fever this week and it doesn't help that I'm seeing new pregnancy announcements almost every week!

Just out of curiosity, have any of you thought of names yet? DH and I started discussing names about two years ago and finally picked out our boy name almost a year ago which we doubt will change (Sebastian). If we have a girl we will most likely name her Nina. It took us longer to settle on a girl name. 

Anyone else have names picked out?


----------



## krissie328

If we have a boy we are gonna name him Ezekiel and if it is a girl Alice.


----------



## johnson1212

Great names! I've always liked Ezekiel. :)


----------



## johnson1212

Just realized that smiley looked kind of evil. Lol I really do like the name!


----------



## tverb84

Just saw that Pampers commercial where the baby cries at 3am and the mom comes in to change her diaper. I hope I'll do that one day.


----------



## kksy9b

If we have a girl next she will be Claire Therese. If we have another boy though we are a little stuck! I really like William (and I don't live in the UK so I doubt anyone would connect it with my DS who is Charles) but no clue on a middle name. I would like to find a masculine form of Lynn (my moms middle name) but so far haven't had any luck. I think we are just hoping for a girl so the decision is done :). It is really hard to come up with names. We didn't settle on our sons middle name until he was here (first name was picked out 11 years ago lol)


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Middle names for a boy will be Ariya William, and for a girl will be Priya Kathryn - we name after grandparents. First names remain to be seen. I like Grace, Rani, Jayantha and Alexander, though.


----------



## tverb84

So today my baby lust was a bit high today than the past few days. When I was on my walk I saw this couple with their baby and kind of wishing it were me. Hopefully it will be one day. :coffee:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Ladies I'm sorry to rant for a second time this week, but I need to get this off my chest. My GP is driving me crazy. And just for the record, possible TMI alert for the faint of heart.

I see a family friend (on my husbands side) for my medical needs. She has pretty good language skills but there are times where she misinterprets what I'm saying, or treats me like a child, and today was definitely one of those times. 

I went in for a number of things I needed, one of them being advice as to what to do about the fact that on Levlen my periods have stopped. I've been on the BCP since I was 15 (14 years), used at least 4 different ones and this is a first. I've POAS three times, all negative. I was certain I was not pregnant. She assures me this is the most likely scenario. My husband was in the room at the time so you can imagine how that went down. So now she's ordered a BHCG test, which she suggested I get from my mother in law as she is a pathology nurse (needless to say, no that will not be happening).No talk of whether We were BDing then (we weren't as I had back surgery around then) or whether I had any symptoms of pregnancy other than the missed periods, which I don't, just 'you're probably pregnant BECAUSE TWO OR THREE MONTHS IN IS TOO EARLY FOR A PREGNANCY TEST TO SHOW A POSITIVE RESULT'. 

Are you kidding me???? Has ANYONE else heard this before???

I am so glad to have this as a place to rant. Thank you for reading, and I promise next time I post it will be sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## kksy9b

no, this is definitely not right. quite the opposite actually. By that time your HCG levels are too high for a test and will show up negative (hook effect). I would think about looking for a different doctor ...doesn't sound like she actually listens to you :flower:


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Ladies I'm sorry to rant for a second time this week, but I need to get this off my chest. My GP is driving me crazy. And just for the record, possible TMI alert for the faint of heart.
> 
> I see a family friend (on my husbands side) for my medical needs. She has pretty good language skills but there are times where she misinterprets what I'm saying, or treats me like a child, and today was definitely one of those times.
> 
> I went in for a number of things I needed, one of them being advice as to what to do about the fact that on Levlen my periods have stopped. I've been on the BCP since I was 15 (14 years), used at least 4 different ones and this is a first. I've POAS three times, all negative. I was certain I was not pregnant. She assures me this is the most likely scenario. My husband was in the room at the time so you can imagine how that went down. So now she's ordered a BHCG test, which she suggested I get from my mother in law as she is a pathology nurse (needless to say, no that will not be happening).No talk of whether We were BDing then (we weren't as I had back surgery around then) or whether I had any symptoms of pregnancy other than the missed periods, which I don't, just 'you're probably pregnant BECAUSE TWO OR THREE MONTHS IN IS TOO EARLY FOR A PREGNANCY TEST TO SHOW A POSITIVE RESULT'.
> 
> Are you kidding me???? Has ANYONE else heard this before???
> 
> I am so glad to have this as a place to rant. Thank you for reading, and I promise next time I post it will be sunshine and rainbows.

She said that about the test not being positive until two or three months into the pregnancy? That's new....

So today on my walk I smiled and waved to a baby I saw at the river. He was sooooo cute I think he smiled at me twice. :cloud9:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

My latest time killer - https://babyli.st - if you haven't been there check it out! A really cool baby registry with a twist. I've been spending an awful lot of time looking at other people's lists... And putting one together for our future sprog as well... I figure things will change between now and then but who cares, it's fun to fiddle with!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been active for a while! We just moved into our new house two weeks ago and we don't have internet yet. I'm on my phone right now but don't like to use the data because we only get 2GB a month to share between the two of us. Anyway, we're mostly settled in now and DF loves his new job. Things are going great and I believe that we're getting on the right track to TTC. However, it is most likely that we will be waiting until 2016 after all. I thought long and hard about it and realized that I don't actually want another baby right now, my stupid hormones are just putting pregnancy lust into my brain. DS is still too dependent and still feels very much like a baby to me and I don't want to take the chance of having two in diapers at the same time, it would be nice to have a short break from baby stages. I've also heard most people say that they were happiest with a 3 year age gap and it's what feels right to me. I also believe that I won't feel ready to stop having children at 26, but that I might at 28. Even if we had a 4th I'd still be only about 31 when we had our last child if we had a 3 year age gap between all of our children.*It would also be nice to have DS in preschool when we have our second. I'll change my ticker after we get internet set up, I also need to change my breastfeeding milestone badge. I'm really excited for DS's birthday next month, too. I can't believe that it's almost here already!


----------



## tverb84

Today when I was volunteering at the blood clinic this two year old boy who was there with his parents kept smiling at me every once in a while. :cloud9:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Kiki, I was thinking it was a while since I'd seen your name pop up on the boards! Grats on the move and settle - sounds like a busy and very positive time for you and your family. Your thought processes sound really solid too. Good on you for making a decision you feel good about!

And good to see you back =)


----------



## tverb84

Today I saw this couple watching their baby and I felt a bit jealous. Sometimes I want to have a baby but at the same time I know I'm not ready to have a baby. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Eh.. all day I have been thinking we should ttc in February. Hubby is all for it, but if we do it means another year or two here and I really wanted to move in two years. But I could have free childcare while here so it is very tempting.


----------



## KalonKiki

Why were you hoping to move in two years, Krissie? We just moved to a new town recently and we love it here. I'm really glad that we were able to move before we had another baby, two in a two bedroom apartment would have been impossible. We live in a three bedroom house now but we're still just renting. It will be at least 5 more years before we could buy our own house most likely. I'd be very surprised if we could buy one sooner. If we end up having four children I want to own our own home before we have our fourth. Before our third would be preferable, but it would still be manageable to have 3 in this house.

I've been feeling a lot less broody lately and it's nice. I think it's because we finally have a date that we're both comfortable with and know for sure that we won't need to push back that date. It's also easier now that we have our biggest WTT step out of the way. Waiting seems less like a chore now and I feel like I'm able to just relax and enjoy the time I have left with just DS. Time has been going by a lot faster now thanks to that. Before I know it May 2016 will be here and it'll be go time! The way I calculated it is that if my periods stay normal then my fertile period will be right at the end of May, so I think I'd like to start trying then.


----------



## krissie328

We moved from where we have been the last 5 years 2 hours away so that I could take a paid internship. Where we were there was nothing that was paid and with a baby on the way it was impossible for me to do that. My internship is a year long so it had to be paid. I then agreed to stay an additional year beyond my internship. So we are here for a minimum of 2 years. 

The reasons I want to move back are because I loved my OB and the hospital and I like the area. It is near a larger city so there are lots of things to do, but it is a quick drive to the mountains or the country. Hubby has no desire to move back because his parents live up there and he grew up there. I grew up here and find it boring and culturally lacking. So as it stands neither of have found a happy medium where we are both satisfied.


----------



## littlesteph

I think we are waiting till end of feb 2016. We want more but want to wait a little while before trying again. I fell pregnant very quickly after my first. although planned we didn't expect it to happen so quickly as it took 2 years with my first. hubby wants to wait till we are in a better financial situation and I want to wait till our youngest is 2. So 2016 we'll see where we are and decide from there if we feel ready for a 3rd.


----------



## Symphony7

Haven't been posting much lately, been busy with classes. But I've been lurking regularly. My broodiness settled way down after some bad news from my father recently. Now it's starting to come back as thing have settled down a bit and time seems to be flying now. 

Biggest thing is that I start my internship Monday. I had my orientation today and met my teacher, got my fob and laptop and parking pass, and saw where the classroom is. Ahhh! Can't believe it, one more year, just two short semesters and I'll be a fully licensed teacher. 

In other good news, I finished up my last licensure exam...196/200 final score. Not bragging or anything, but I am pretty pleased with myself. :D So all that is left is to get through my internship and I'll be done. This time next year I'll be setting up my own classroom and getting ready for my first year of solo teaching. Then one year to starting our family. 

Can't believe summer is over already, it feels like it flew by. I know this fall is just going to fly as well...it'll be Christmas before I know it!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Congratulations Symphony! Those are amazing results. Always nice to meet another 'colleague' - I am a teacher too, here in Melbourne. Enjoy your internship! 

Ladies the bhcg I took came back kind of funny. They said it should have been zero, but it wasn't right on zero, so they're getting me retested. I get my results this evening. Not panicking as they basically told me it was just a formality. Also I've found a new GP with whom I am quite happy so far (today will make 3 visits in ten days lol).

In other news, lady on staff's daughter had an eleven pound (!!!!) baby on Wednesday! Ouch!


----------



## krissie328

That is awesome symphony! I taught six year before becoming.a school psychologist. 

Eleven pounds!!! That is far to big.


----------



## tverb84

Symphony7 said:


> Haven't been posting much lately, been busy with classes. But I've been lurking regularly. My broodiness settled way down after some bad news from my father recently. Now it's starting to come back as thing have settled down a bit and time seems to be flying now.
> 
> Biggest thing is that I start my internship Monday. I had my orientation today and met my teacher, got my fob and laptop and parking pass, and saw where the classroom is. Ahhh! Can't believe it, one more year, just two short semesters and I'll be a fully licensed teacher.
> 
> In other good news, I finished up my last licensure exam...196/200 final score. Not bragging or anything, but I am pretty pleased with myself. :D So all that is left is to get through my internship and I'll be done. This time next year I'll be setting up my own classroom and getting ready for my first year of solo teaching. Then one year to starting our family.
> 
> Can't believe summer is over already, it feels like it flew by. I know this fall is just going to fly as well...it'll be Christmas before I know it!

What year are you going to be teaching?

The summer has been going by fast, the schools here don't go back until Sept 2nd. That's in less than two weeks.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

So I'm due to give my body a break from the pill after our recent debacle with the doctor/s. Asked the husband (not dh at the moment as I am pretty mad at him) what he wants to do for birth control in the meantime, and he said whatever you want to do. I said well I can't get the shot, or implant, and I am not getting an IUD fitted, so the options are limited. He said nah whatever you want to do so I was honest and said just the rhythm method - and that was when he went all NO WAY. So I said ok so you tell me what you want to do. And he said whatever you want to do.

I got really cross. It seems like he wants me to take all the responsibility for birth control, and he seems mad I won't keep taking the pill despite two doctors now saying I need to give my body a break (14 years is a long time). It feels as though he is effectively saying he doesn't care about my health, it is all about him not having a baby right now and not having to be the one taking responsibility for that. And walking off in the middle of discussions about it, rather than facing up to it.

Maybe I'm just reading way too much into it, but I am so tired of the waiting, and so tired of everything else in our lives being down to what he wants at the moment.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry he is being a bit immature about it and not having a reasonable discussion with you. I am sure that he will come around though and you guys can come up with something that you are both comfortable with. It's terrifying for guys especially to think about the potential to get pregnant and I think they deflect the thoughts by placing the responsibility of BC on the woman(which we all know is simply not fair nor should it be the way it is). I went on BC before we got married and gained 25 pounds in 4 weeks. After 6 months of messed up cycles and emotions all over the place, I flat out refused to use any other type of hormonal BC. Told my DH that we could either use condoms, stay celibate until we started TTC (would be 5 years) or have a baby then... so he started making trips to the store :) lol. When it comes down to it, I am sure he will see reason and have the conversation with you. 

I've been away for a bit but think I might finally have time to start stalking BnB again! My LO has been sick for a month and for 3 weeks regressed back to waking up every 2 hours at night and eating for large portions of the day. Your body gets used to interrupted sleep (TBH, it was worse when I was preggo - up 7-8 times a night to pee = no good stretches of sleep) but makes it difficult to function mentally beyond caring for baby and brushing your teeth. This last week though (once he finished antibiotics), we've been really working on getting a good nap routine down and letting him cry for a few minutes when he goes down at night before we go in and get him. And he's gotten back to a 6 hour stretch! Makes me feel like we can make it through and now the broodiness is very slightly starting to return. I would definitely NOT want to be pregnant anytime soon, but that twinge is back to have another baby eventually :)


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I'm growing up because the thought of marriage doesn't scare me as much as it used to. If you were to ask me two years ago if I would get married I'd probably say no. If you asked me now I would say I would get married one day.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing? :D

WhiteK: I'm sorry that your husband is being immature about birth control, unfortunately most men are that way. Mine has been too lately, even though I've explained to him many times that hormonal birth control makes me sick, makes my mood swings and hormonal emotions even worse than they already are, screws up my cycles terribly, and gives me terrible symptoms and weight gain. He doesn't seem to agree though and believes that there has to be some form of hormonal birth control that will work for me. I told him I'd give it a try, but I already know that nothing will work because nothing has in the past and as soon as he sees this he will beg me to get off of it. :p
Why can't men just be happy with condoms? Hormonal birth control is NOT good for a woman's health despite popular belief. Besides, condoms are more effective than hormonal birth control at preventing pregnancy, so I guess that if DF doesn't mind the possibility of an accident then sure, I'll get on hormonal birth control. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I went to the doctor yesterday because I have been having migraines (2 in two weeks) and they said it was due to the hormonal birth control and told me to stop right away. Since our ds is only 8 weeks old our only options are the copper iud or condoms. We agreed to go with condoms for now because I have heard to many negative things about an iud and I do not think it is worth the risks. Hubby was not to happy and says it takes away from the moment, but if he wants to :dtd: then he will suck it up.


----------



## tverb84

I'm good.I'm debating if I want to buy a pair of shoes tomorrow that I would wear to the gym. One pair I would save $40 and there on sale for $49.99. The other pair are the same price but would only save $10.

Oh and at the mall it was like babies/children galore. I waved at this little girl but she looked too shy and didn't wave back. This little boy in the food court kept looking at me so I wave to him but he didn't wave back either.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well fortunately I'm feeling less broody now, I hope that it lasts until 2016! DS is becoming such a handful at his age that I couldn't deal with him and a pregnancy at the same time right now. Hopefully he'll be easier to handle a couple of years from now. I'm terrified that he'll be such a handful that it will put DF off from having another one though. I'm willing to wait until June 2016 because I think it's for the best and that next June would be too soon, but I really don't want to wait any longer than that. ):


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hello ladies!! I'm joining in here! I'm not 100% sure we will be TTC in 2016, but it's when I'm going to think about possibly having another one. I have an 8.5 week old daughter Harper and I'm about to celebrate my one year wedding anniversary. I am hoping to run my second marathon before getting pregnant, as I was pregnant when I ran my first marathon and it killed my time! Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next two years. 

-britt


----------



## tverb84

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Hello ladies!! I'm joining in here! I'm not 100% sure we will be TTC in 2016, but it's when I'm going to think about possibly having another one. I have an 8.5 week old daughter Harper and I'm about to celebrate my one year wedding anniversary. I am hoping to run my second marathon before getting pregnant, as I was pregnant when I ran my first marathon and it killed my time! Looking forward to chatting with you ladies over the next two years.
> 
> -britt

Welcome. :flower:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you!!! Happy Friday!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Omg, hi Britt! Welcome! :hugs:

It's so good to be in WTT with you again, I thought that Tverb and KK were going to be the only ones in this thread that I would recognize from before. Most of the others that I know are either TTCing right now or waiting until next year. How have you and baby Harper been? She gets more beautiful every day. :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi Britt! Another familiar face :) Its fun that we are all back WTT together again :) Harper is such a cutie! How are things going with her?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Hey ladies!!! She's great!! We are finally falling into some sort of schedule. I'm going back to work on 9/8 and really not looking forward to it!! I'm really enjoying her, and sometimes wonder how we'd do with two kids! But that's why I'm going to start seeing where we are at in 2016.


----------



## tverb84

You're going back to work already? Here in Canada both parents can take off six months or the mom can take the whole year. I'm pretty sure it's paid paternity leave.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Thanks for the support, ladies. Got blood test #3 and an ultrasound done on Monday; physiologically speaking everything is fine but it turns out my thyroid is messed up again so off to the endocrinologist I go in a few weeks to see what can be done about it. They say no effect on conception or pregnancy... But it has had an effect on my weight which is supposedly a factor in conception... Ehhhh. Trying not to think about it.

In other news, I've lost the MUST HAVE BABY NOW bug and am quite content to wait until 2016 - for the time being! Am picking up extra study and looking at resigning from my job so I can try somewhere else next year (the doctors think this is a great idea as if my thyroid isn't the issue, stress is quite possibly a contributing factor to my cycle going wacky). Also getting some of my bucket list ticked off - going to see Les Miserables with my mum in October, quite probably flying to France to see my brother next year after he moves, etc.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Tverb- yeah. The USA has awful maternity leave. Most people only get 6 weeks paid. You can take another 6 weeks but it's unpaid. For women in the USA to take 12 weeks? That's pretty rare.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, maternity leave her is awful. I went back when Christian was 6 weeks old. My next one I want to line up my maternity leave with summer vacation (I work in the schools) so I can have closer to 4 months off.


----------



## tverb84

I heard the US is the only first world country that doesn't have paid paternity leave.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> I heard the US is the only first world country that doesn't have paid paternity leave.

I believe it is, and maternity leave doesn't have to be paid. And you only qualify for maternity leave at all if your job has over 50 employees.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Yep. No paternity leave here. It's just awful.


----------



## Symphony7

My husband's company is one of the few that does paid paternity leave. I am going to be a SAHM so luckily I won't have to think about maternity leave, but 6 weeks is laughable, isn't it?

Hey everyone, I am under two years! My ticker turned Tuesday. Can't believe it, it seems like it's going by so fast. I started at three and a half years. Now that I'm in my internship I'm sure it will go even faster. My first week of school with the kids is over half way done already (and I know all of their names in just a day and a half, yay!).


----------



## kksy9b

both companies I have worked for offers 4 weeks of paid paternity leave that could be used anytime in the first year. With that, I think the average of what I've seen at a lot of places is 2 weeks. My DH works for a small company with unlimited vacation and wound up taking a week. I was given 12 weeks paid but quit afterwards so it worked out well :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm so glad I live in Canada because I don't think I could part with my baby when their only 4 or 6 weeks old. 

Here's a webpage comparing maternity leave in Canada and the US.

https://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0512/maternity-leave-basics-canada-vs.-the-u.s..aspx


----------



## kksy9b

Symphony- congrats on being under 2 years!! That's so exciting! I have no idea when we will start trying...we fell pregnant last time on the 3rd cycle so I'm thinking July in hopes of catching the eggie by Sept/Oct so we would get a June/July baby.

tverb- interesting read! maternity benefits are definitely lacking in the US. There was no way at 12 weeks I was ready to leave my DS, let alone those that have to do it at 4 or 6 (like my best friend who has a 1 week old and is only getting 6 weeks). Makes me even more thankful that we waited until I could stay home :)


----------



## Symphony7

I agree, it's a shame we don't put any value on motherhood or having a family in this country. It's almost like it's an inconvenience that people have children, heaven forbid we don't work non stop. 

I'm glad we are waiting until I can stay home too. I know now that I'm back to work that I wouldn't be able to send my child to daycare. I'm not great with splitting my time and focus.


----------



## krissie328

I wanted so badly to wait until I didn't have to work but we waited 8 years already and still there was no end in sight. I don't regret working but I so wish I had more time with him. I am hoping when we have our next one I can work half time and have more time with my babies. I think that would give me a good work life balance.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

We could not afford for me to stay home. Ever. We just don't make enough. Maybe if we both had our cars paid off, but they are relatively new so it'll be years before that happens. *sigh*

We are still not sure another child is going to happen, but everyone says that when DD is older I'll want another, but my husband and I argue a lot about middle if the night feelings and what is "fair". It's just been rough. We will see in time, I guess.


----------



## krissie328

My best friend had a baby girl and everyone said she would want another. But her girl is almost 10 and she is very happy with just her. She now enjoys my little guy and
and then gives him back. 

I couldn't imagine life with only one but for some it works great. Gotta admit not going through the first few weeks again is a bonus.


----------



## kksy9b

More power to you gals that are working outside the home..I don't know how you do it all! At the end of the day I'm exhausted and that was without having to get up and go into work and then come home and take care of baby and be up at night too. I'm not downplaying being home because that has its own sets of challenges, but I have a lot of respect for momma's who are making those sacrifices, whether by choice or not


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Our mat leave policy for teachers is pretty good, if you have ongoing employment.

If you're contracted like me you get nuthin'... But if you're ongoing you are required to step down from the classroom (active duty lol) six weeks before your due date and cannot return for six weeks after your due date. You get paid for those twelve weeks. The school is then required to hold your position for you for seven years (unpaid). It is a freakin' sweet deal.

There is a lot of date negotiation - the ideal is to be due around mid-March as then you get paid all the way through the Christmas holidays, and all the way through Term One. Then you only have a term to get through before you get your tax return! 

Hence why one of my major goals is 'Operation Moolah For A Doula' - get ongoing at work so I get that three month block paid for!

In other news, I'd forgotten what I ordered but I got a school book club order today - I bought a set of Marvel Comic levelled readers to put away in my baby stash! The Khocolateman keeps saying he won't read to our kids, but I figure if I get him books he will like reading there is at least a chance he will do it! So far I have the levelled readers and a set of Dr Who books.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies, can I join?

We are WTT till May 2016.

We are in th middle of buying a house but hubby is posted away with the army and will be 7 hours away from our home... Making conception slightly more tricky.

If that wasn't enough we needed IVF for dd. I have severe endometriosis.

The plan is...
April 16 - coil removed
May 16 TTC
Nov 16 go for IVF if no BFP
We don't want to try for more than 6 months coz my endo can come back once my coil is removed.

Em xx


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> More power to you gals that are working outside the home..I don't know how you do it all! At the end of the day I'm exhausted and that was without having to get up and go into work and then come home and take care of baby and be up at night too. I'm not downplaying being home because that has its own sets of challenges, but I have a lot of respect for momma's who are making those sacrifices, whether by choice or not

When I was a baby my mom went back to work so my grandparents watched me and my mom's aunt and uncle. I can't remember what she did when she had my brother but I'm guessing she went back to work. As for me, I'm not sure what I'll do when I have children. If I am working in a daycare which I plan on going to school for next year maybe I'll bring my children there.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Heh. So after saying about trying to get off contract next year - today at work I found out it is unlikely my contract will be renewed as our numbers are not stable. Last hired first fired, so out I go if they fall again. In some ways it would suck, because I've worked hard to get where I am, and I don't really want to go away and start again but at the same time maybe I'll be lucky and something ongoing will come up. Who knows?

Either that or, I don't know, maybe the Khocolateman will come down off his high horse and let us start trying six months early =P


----------



## sherwood

...


----------



## Symphony7

Welcome to our new ladies! Good to have more people here! Makes it feel closer. :)


----------



## greats

Joining! We are WTT for #2 in 2016, specifically going to start trying in August/September 2016. Mainly work and school related as to why we are waiting but excited nonetheless!


----------



## tverb84

So last night I had a dream about diapers. I have no clue why. :shrug:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Lady from school brought her six month old in today - OMGSQUISHYCHEEKS!!! I got cuddles and hairgrabs. She had the most manic laugh too - somewhere between a lion roaring and a machine gun firing =P


----------



## jren

Joining! I am most likely waiting until September/October 2016 for school and work related reasons. It makes me sad realizing that I have two years to go!


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Lady from school brought her six month old in today - OMGSQUISHYCHEEKS!!! I got cuddles and hairgrabs. She had the most manic laugh too - somewhere between a lion roaring and a machine gun firing =P

Awwww I haven't held a baby in a long time.

Last night I had a dream I was holding this little girls hand. I'm not sure if she was my daughter or someone else's. I was asking her questions but I can't remember if she said anything.


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome to all the new ladies!

WhiteKhocol- sorry to hear about what is going on with your job. Hopefully something will change and you will get renewed. Remind me again -what is it you do?

Tverb- I always have strange dreams too (and a lot of them are about diapers too lol)

Jren-it will go by faster than you think!! In just a couple months it will turn to 'next year we are trying'. And depending on what month you start and how long it takes, it could be that your LO will be here!

Do you ladies know what month you would like to start TTC? Is there any particular reason you are trying then? Originally we were going to start around July or so...it took us 3 months with my DS so that would give us a late spring/ early summer baby if it took the same. But if we waited just a couple months longer than my DS would start preschool and we could get a routine set up with him before baby comes. We will see!

Symphony- what do you think of starting a list on the first thread of all the ladies and the month they want to start TTC? That way as it gets closer we can see whis up and root them on? If the thread stays going then pregnancy updates could be added too?


----------



## sherwood

...


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream I was in the baby/toddler food section at a grocery store. :haha: I have the strangest dreams sometimes.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Kksy9b - I'm a teacher but I teach in a specialised area which means jobs are a little harder to come by for most. I do feel lucky to have had continual employment for the last two years which many I graduated with have not had. I am now looking at other options - mainstream tutoring in particular - to generate some extra income in case I don't have employment then. If it turns out I do, go me, I'll have some extra income to work with (or save for baby leave!).


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

If we decide to have another, we wouldn't try until December 2016! I want to run my 2nd marathon in November of 2016 and I DON'T want to run pregnant! I made that mistake my first time! We only had one month until my marathon, and we had just gotten married, so we tried. Of course I got pregnant right away and had to run my marathon at 3+6!


----------



## krissie328

We will be ntnp around July 2015 and ttc around February 2016. We had originally planned to start ttc around July 2016 but we both feel that with our previous struggles with getting pregnant (took us 8 years) we don't want to risk not getting pregnant right away and having to much of an age gap. We really want 2-3.5 years.


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I could be getting a cold. I've had a sore throat for the past few days and it feels like it's getting worse. Today I've been sneezing off and on. Plus I've been feeling cold more than usual.


----------



## kksy9b

Let's get to know each other better!

Name: Kaity
Age: 27
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: 2
Status: Together 10 years, Married 6
OH's name: Ben
Occupation: SAHM (used to be an accountant)
Reason WTT: my DS is only 5 months old and we want a few years in between. We are also getting ready to sell our house at the beginning of the year and want to (hopefully) build our next house and have a while to get settled. 
Location: Missouri, USA
Favorite thing about OH: His courage and resilience. He has been dealt a hard hand at different times throughout his life. He has continued on to become a wonderful man who loves deeply, works hard for his successes and tenderly cares for his son. He is the best man that I know.
Favorite thing about yourself: easy- my baby. In 5 months he has redefined my entire life.Being his momma is hands down my favorite thing about myself
Have any names picked out?: Claire Therese, no second boy names
Favorite activity: Spending time with friends/family, reading, snuggling with my DS
Random fact: in 2012 I set a goal to read 100 books in a year and I met it!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Name: Ang
Age: 29
Children you have/want: Have: 0 Want: 1-3, not picky as long as we have at least 1.
Status: Together 3 years 3 months, married 1 year 9 months.
OH's name: Hesh
Occupation: Teacher
Reason WTT: money, work for me, being emotionally ready for him.
Location: Melbourne, Australia.
Favorite thing about your DH: He is ambitious. 
Favorite thing about yourself: I am proud of my education and my life experiences as an adult. I think they will help me to be a well-balanced parent one day.
Have any names picked out?: middle names but not firsts.
Favorite activity: knitting, reading, studying.
Random fact: so many I could list! Hm. Maybe that I taught in South Korea and Japan for three years? Or that I can play the flute?


----------



## kksy9b

Ang- A fellow flutist!! Granted I haven't played in a long time (7 years or so) bit when I'm bored I still catch myself running finger scales LOL. I really hope that you are able to get contracted next year to make the job situation easier. If not though, I am sure it will all work out! Hopefully there will be some tutoring opportunities for you in that case.

Canthrdlywait- nice job on being a marathon runner! Hopefully your next one you can run not preggo! My best friend ran her first half marathon this last spring at 20 weeks...I thought she was crazy! Lol

Krissie- I am so happy to see that you have your sweet little boy after such a long time! I hope that your next TTC journey is a quick one... We will all be here to help root you on!

Tverb- feel better! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Name: Kristina 
Age: 28
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: 2 or 3 
Status: Together 10 years, Married 9
OH's name: Geoffrey 
Occupation: School Psychologist 
Reason WTT: Well we did just have a baby 11 weeks ago; but we are mostly waiting so I can lose some weight and be healthier going into this pregnancy. 
Location: Idaho, USA
Favorite thing about OH: He is a hard worker. 
Favorite thing about yourself: Well I am proud of my education, and I love being mommy to my little guy. With all the changes we recently went through I would say my resiliency and determination to keep fighting. 
Favorite activity: Reading and snuggling my son. 
Random fact: Funny, I also play the flute. But my random fact is that I have a full darkroom and love to do b & w photography.


----------



## KalonKiki

Name: Keely

Age: 22, turning 23 in October.

Children you have/want: Have 1 want 2-4, 3 is the likely number we will end up having, especially if #2 is another boy.

Status: Together 2 years 3 months and 3 days. Getting married June 6, 2015, 10 days before our 3rd anniversary.

OH's Name and Age: Colin 28, 29 in November.

Occupation: SAHM, working on Medical Billing and Coding certificate.

Reason WTT: DS still feels too much like a baby to us right now and we like the idea of a 3 year age gap. Don't want two in diapers. Need to save money and I need to get a job.

Location: Licking, Missouri, USA.

Favorite Thing About OH: How he can go from being playful, immature, and sarcastic one minute to composing himself in a serious, mature, and scholarly manner the next.

Favorite Thing About Myself: The fact that I am a strong woman that has experienced a lot of hardship, but sees herself as a survivor rather than a victim. Being DS's mom is also the best thing that has ever happened to me and I could not imagine have a better job or being any luckier. <3

Favorite Activity: Video games, reading, and spending time with DS. :cloud9:

Random Fact: My OH was a member of Mensa (no longer an active one) and a master of the Italian Rapier. There is absolutely nothing interesting or remarkable about me, OH has done many more impressive things than what I have listed but I have nothing special to speak of myself. I gave birth to a healthy and beautiful little boy, that's probably my biggest accomplishment in life. To be fair even if I were as impressive a person as OH I would probably still consider that to be my greatest accomplishment in life, however.


----------



## Jessica28

Let's get to know each other better!

Name: Jessica
Age: 31
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: 2
Status: Together 7 years, married 1
OH's name: Duane
Occupation: Teacher
Reason WTT: Need to build a piece on our house! 
Location: Newfoundland, Canada
Favorite thing about OH: The way he is with our daughter.
Favorite thing about yourself: I am determined!
Have any names picked out?: Harmony Rae, Gabriel Wilson Ray
Favorite activity: Photography
Random fact: I am currently finishing up my Masters in Education


----------



## tverb84

My throat is still sore. I'm drinking lemon tea as I type this.

Name: Tara.

Age: 29, 30 in Dec.

Children you have/want: I want to have at least two or three.

Status: Single.

Occupation: Volunteer at Canadian Blood Services.

Reason WWT: Not ready, still live at home, want to go back to school etc.

Location: Ontario, Canada

Favourite about myself: that I lost 45 lbs since 2011. :happydance:

Have Any Names Picked Out: Atreyu, Delilah, Emma, Mathis, Pagan, Phoenix.

Favourite Activity: Going to the gym.

Random Fact: I have a very good memory.


----------



## oboeverity

Name: Verity
Age: 24
Children you have/want: Have: 3 Want: 4
Status: Together 12 years Married 5
OH's name: Richard 
Occupation: Music teacher
Reason WTT: we need to save for a bigger car, and to move house. Number three split my stomach muscles, and I want to heal and lose weight. 
Location: Yorkshire, UK
Favorite thing about OH: He puts up with yell- I've suffered and still do with awful PND. 
Favorite thing about yourself: Three beautiful boys
Have any names picked out?: Florence Ada Cecilia for a girl. No boy names yet. 
Favorite activity: Anything musical
Random fact: I am henmummy to ten hilarious chickens


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone, I've not been on the forum for a good few years and to be honest can't believe I am back lol. I had my first child at 21 and he is now 6 and I also have a 3 year old too. I said that was me finished, had no desire to have any more at all and having had two csections and pre eclampsia twice (although luckly has never done harm to me or my babies) I never thought Id consider a third but here I am all of a sudden completely broody again out of no where.

My youngest son is 3 now and I've said that Id like him to be at school before having another so that would be 2016 and we also need to move house before then to if we are having another. I Am excited about the prospect of having another baby but it's scary too as my boys will probably be 9 and 6 by the time the baby is born and part of me thinks I really want just one last baby but another part is saying it's silly as my boys will be growing up and I'll have at least a little more time to myself. So I am still not 100% decided yet. My husband has always been keen on a third but again he agrees that we will just have to wait and see.

I expect to get pregnant quickly so wouldn't come off birth control till we were completely read. With my first I came off birth control on 22 December, had first period on 25th December and positive pregnancy test of the 28th of January and with my second I had my implant removed on 1 September, period on 4th September and positive pregnancy test on 28th September so seems to happen really quickly.


----------



## jren

Name: Jen
Age: 25
Children you have/want: Have: 0 Want: 2
Status: Together 1 year and 7 months. Married for almost 3 months
OH's name: Tiffany
Occupation: Student majoring in elementary education (a little over 7 months to go!)
Reason WTT: i need to finish school and we are moving across the country
Location: Indiana
Favorite thing about OH: how selfless she is. 
Favorite thing about yourself: I am determined!
Have any names picked out? Henry, lily, Evelyn (evie)
Favorite activity: Hiking
Random fact: I love to cook and read


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Name: Britt
Age: 28
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: maybe 2...not sure yet! 
Status: Together 2.5 years, Married just over a year
OH's name: Anthony
Occupation: purchasing 
Reason WTT: we have a 3 month old, and want to have a good 2-3 years between. Want to pay off all debt, and run my 2nd marathon 
Location: Maryland,USA
Favorite thing about OH: he is very caring. Treats me very good! 
Favorite thing about yourself: my sense of humor. 
Have any names picked out? Nope
Favorite activity: Running, photography, reading
Random fact: I have 6 tattoos. 2 of them are very big!


----------



## tverb84

On Friday when I was walking home from buying lemon tea and cough drops for my sore throat (which is almost better). I waved to these two little girls and they waved back. It was cute.


----------



## KalonKiki

DS's 1st birthday is tomorrow and I have so many mixed feelings about it. I'm really excited because it's such a special and important birthday and so many cool and exciting new things are going to happen with his development in the next year, we will have reached our original goal of 1 year breastfeeding so I can wean whenever I feel like it (which might not be for another year yet! Hehe), and we will be able to start potty training in less than a year. At the same time though he won't be a baby anymore, he will be a toddler and it feels like he grew up too fast. :cry:

I hate having conflicting feelings about it, but I can't help it. I'm sure that I'll feel better about it when he doesn't still feel like a baby anymore and maybe once I've decided that I'm ready to wean as well. Of course I will also feel better when we are finally married and have reached at least half of our TTC goals and are less than a year from TTC #2. :haha:

We celebrated his birthday with family yesterday. It went well, he got some new clothes and toys and books for his birthday. Poor baby had no idea what to do with his smash cake, he would just lightly poke it with his finger until we ended up just cutting some pieces off for him and feeding him the first bite. After that he had no problem stuffing handfuls of cake in his mouth. He ate the whole thing by himself save a few crumbs! My kid must have a bottomless pit for a stomach or something, he always eats like that and he's not chubby at all! :wacko:. My mom and two youngest*siblings came down for the weekend, so that was nice. My youngest sister is 5 and my youngest brother is 3, so they're pretty close to DS in age and they adore him. It's nice to know that he will have them for playmates during family gatherings, as well as 5 boy second cousins all close to him in age on my dad's side.

We have his one year appointment on Friday and we're going to get him a My Pal Scout while we're up in Springfield for that appointment. I'm sure that he will love it. :D


----------



## tverb84

A year already??? That went by fast.


----------



## KalonKiki

I know right?! It feels like it hasn't been that long since November and WTT the first time around, but it's been nearly two years since then. :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

Today my baby lust was a bit high. The last couple of days I didn't even think about it much. It's strange how sometimes it comes out of nowhere. 

This has nothing to do with children but last night I used this hair removal cream on my neck and I think I left it on too long because part of my neck was red after. It still it now a bit.


----------



## sherwood

...


----------



## jren

My baby fever is at an all time high. I find myself watching youtube videos of childbirth. I even had a dream last night about giving birth.


----------



## krissie328

I am glad for once my baby fever has died down. I think with my son being more awake and a bit more demanding I am realizing how difficult it would be to have two little ones so close. I am going to talk with my ob/gyn on November 6th about my birth control options since I cannot take hormones and condoms are killing me.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

KalonKiki- I can't believe Liam is already a year old!!! I remember when your found out you were pregnant! ah!!!


----------



## tverb84

rsherwood said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with children but last night I used this hair removal cream on my neck and I think I left it on too long because part of my neck was red after. It still it now a bit.
> 
> I had a total disaster with hair removal cream a few years ago. I tried to use it on my upper lip and had a bad reaction to it ... I basically went from having a couple of blonde hairs visible from a couple of centimetres away, to having a bright red moustache. :dohh: What a fool! :haha:
> 
> Needless to say I haven't used it since.Click to expand...

On Christmas Eve in 2012 I tried to wax my upper lip but didn't take off the wax properly. Needless to say, I've never waxed my upper lip again. 

I volunteer at the blood clinic here and the volunteer coordinator emailed me saying there's a dire need for blood. I was a regular donor until last December when I fainted after donating. I'm tempted to donate because the blood supply low and I really miss donating. Plus, donating helps saves lives. I know I would be risking by donating but it's really important to me to donate.


----------



## KalonKiki

So DF FINALLY picked a name that he likes. He's convinced that our next child will be a girl and that her name shall be Chloe. I can't convince him otherwise. :haha:

If we have another boy he may very well be nameless. :dohh:

Honestly I worry that I'm going to want at least three children and that DF will be done after two, especially if we have his Princess Chloe. :cry:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I just wanted to let you guys know i'm leaving the group. I didn't want to dissapear and have everyone wondering where i'm at! I'm not 100% yet, but I think we are going to be a "one and done" family. Our fianances are pretty tight, and we want to be able to give our daughter a good life and to be able to do things with her. Even if we did consider it, It wouldn't be until she was in school (in 5 years!) and i'm not sure I want to start over again by then. 

So I just wanted to wish you ladies well!!! Good luck with your little ones and TTC!!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks for letting us know! Please come back if you do decide on another and no matter what enjoy every moment with your sweet little girl :)


----------



## tverb84

Today my baby lust was a bit high when I saw a baby on my walk and a few other children. The baby was pretty cute.


----------



## jren

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know i'm leaving the group. I didn't want to dissapear and have everyone wondering where i'm at! I'm not 100% yet, but I think we are going to be a "one and done" family. Our fianances are pretty tight, and we want to be able to give our daughter a good life and to be able to do things with her. Even if we did consider it, It wouldn't be until she was in school (in 5 years!) and i'm not sure I want to start over again by then.
> 
> So I just wanted to wish you ladies well!!! Good luck with your little ones and TTC!!

Enjoy your beautiful daughter!! I wish you the best


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for letting us know Britt, we'll all miss you and I wish you all the best no matter what decision you make. There is nothing wrong with having an only child or having a large age gap. You never know where you'll be a few years or so down the road. DF and I were originally going to start trying next year for a two year age gap, but both decided that it would be better to wait an extra year year because that one year will make all of the difference for us and for Liam. I get excited when I think about having only one kid in diapers and having Liam be old enough to understand what is going on and be excited about being a big brother. I was in kindergarten when my sister was born and we got along fabulously and it was really exciting getting to tell my teacher and classmates that I was going to have a baby sister. I was never jealous of her and we were still able to play together once she became old enough to do so. I know a lot of people worry about jealousy when it comes to large age gaps, but I think it has less to do with the age gap and more to do with how the parents treat the older and younger child once the baby arrives.


----------



## immy11

Hello! 
I am studying nursing and the plan is to finish school and work for 6 months to save some money and secure a job and the start TTC. I can't wait!!! So I finish school at the end of 2015 which means I will hopefully be pregnant in 2016.
I have a one year old and was an active member here when I was TTC/pregnant with him, this is the first time I've posted in ages :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome! :wave: :flower:
My little man also just turned one a little over a week ago and we are also trying to save some money and secure a job for me. I get married in about 8 more months so I'm pretty excited about that! Do you have any other goals besides money, finishing school, and getting a job?


----------



## tverb84

Your son is a year already??? That went by FAST.


----------



## immy11

Congratulations on the wedding, very exciting! I'd love to get married somewhere in between now and baby but there's no ring on my finger yet!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Well ladies - one of my goals may be unintentionally coming closer to completion. Operation Yummy Mummy has been handed over to the care of an endocrinologist who has whacked me on thyroxine and victoza to fix my rebel thyroid... and has suggested a laprascopic gastrectomy sleeve to help me shift the excessive amount of weight I am carrying. Doesn't change our TTC timeline in my head but I'm not sure whether that changes things in the Khocolateman's head... I hope not. In other news, I am back to school tomorrow after two weeks of holidays and I am wishing I had a little one to be looking after instead of my class! It is easy to resent work when my heart is at home.


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I just got a kick in the stomach. My husband pretty much just told me this morning that he doesn't want anymore children. We have one daughter who will turn 2 in February and he has a 12 year old son from a previous relationship who he has nothing to do with. It is not an ideal situation but I learned to accept it and live with it. I do not want Kadence to be an only child and I have told him time and time again that if he doesn't want any more children then try and work things out so that she can at least know her brother. Fair enough? I am soooo angry right now. My job is especially stressful and I have just about no patience left and he lays this on me? I know it is only a matter of time before I sink into a depression and that is not fair to Kadence. She is the only light in my life right now.


----------



## tverb84

How come he has nothing to do with his 12 year old son? I think it's fair to at least let your daughter get to know her brother.


----------



## kksy9b

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Well ladies - one of my goals may be unintentionally coming closer to completion. Operation Yummy Mummy has been handed over to the care of an endocrinologist who has whacked me on thyroxine and victoza to fix my rebel thyroid... and has suggested a laprascopic gastrectomy sleeve to help me shift the excessive amount of weight I am carrying. Doesn't change our TTC timeline in my head but I'm not sure whether that changes things in the Khocolateman's head... I hope not. In other news, I am back to school tomorrow after two weeks of holidays and I am wishing I had a little one to be looking after instead of my class! It is easy to resent work when my heart is at home.

I'm glad you are getting your thyroid fixed! Do you think your DH would want to move TTC forward or push it back? Sorry about work- I've definitely been in your shoes before. I used to take my calendar and mark the halfway point from now to our TTC date. I started right about a year and a half to two years out. I forgot about it so when I flipped to the month where it was marked it was such a great surprise! Then I marked the next halfway and so on. I don't know, it just made it seem to pass the time easier at work. It was nice when it started taking less time to get to the next mark.:flower:


----------



## kksy9b

All right, time for a new game (clearly I have a lot of time on my hands while DS nurses lol). this is the- "whats the last picture on your phone game?" Obviously, please don't post anything with personal/sensitive information. 

We went to an apple festival yesterday and got a characterture of my DS done. They got his big eyes perfectly!
 



Attached Files:







char.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Chobani Greek Yoghurt with raspberry purée =) healthy dessert tonight.

Thanks for something positive to focus on... sounds like a few of us are doing it a bit tough at the moment. You BnB ladies are wonderful!
 



Attached Files:







1412581777236.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> All right, time for a new game (clearly I have a lot of time on my hands while DS nurses lol). this is the- "whats the last picture on your phone game?" Obviously, please don't post anything with personal/sensitive information.
> 
> We went to an apple festival yesterday and got a characterture of my DS done. They got his big eyes perfectly!

What a beautiful drawing. I can't draw to save my life. :haha:

So tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment to see what my iron stores are at. In June they were at 15 and tomorrow she'll tell me if she thinks I can donate blood again. Depending on what she says, I'm thinking of asking to get a second opinion about donating. I really miss donating blood and want to do it again.


----------



## teacup22

Can I join!? We have a 3 year age gap and we'd ideally like the same next time :)


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Profound thought for today - I will learn to enjoy the wait because these late Sunday sleep ins will soon be a thing of the past!

In other news, and on the other hand, another colleague at a different school announced her pregnancy yesterday. Jealous much!!


----------



## tverb84

Today I couldn't resist not buying a onesie for a baby boy that said "future man of steel" at Target. :blush: It was too cute.


----------



## kksy9b

Had an internal happy dance moment today. We found out when I was pregnant with my DS that I had released two eggs but only one was fertilized. Twins run HEAVILY on my side of the family so we knew there was a chance of them. Since we found out, my husband has been very on board the "one and done" train. Since we are still 18 months-2 years out from TTC, I don't push the issue. Well, today we got into a discussion about our upcoming move etc and timing on another baby! I asked him if he was more open to another as our son gets older (their relationship is so wonderful to watch grow) and he said YES! Makes me so happy. 

Last time around, trying was pretty stressful. I'm so thankful we were successful quickly (3rd month). The next time around though I'm hoping he is more open to the idea and we can take a more relaxed approach (NTNP for awhile instead of full on TTC).

In no way do I want another right now. We have our son and he is plenty. But puts my heart even more at ease knowing that my DH is warming to the idea of expanding our family in the future :)


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great news KK! I also talked to my DF and he's willing to start trying next year if he feels like our finances are in order. I'm pretty stoked. I know that we wanted a 3 year age gap because we felt like DS would be too young for us to handle another when he's two, but after spending time with my three year old brother and five year old sister around DS's birthday I realized that DS will feel that young for us until he's at least 6 and we don't want that big of any age gap, so why wait an extra year for no reason if all of our other goals are completed before then? I also didn't want to deal with two in diapers but I honestly think that DS will be ready to start potty training early because he has removed his own clothes before and helps us remove them and put them on and he has been only having wet diapers at night, no night poops. He also only uses an average of three diapers a day. Even if I didn't feel like he would be ready to potty train early there is no guarantee that he would be potty trained by the time that #2 got here even if we went for a 3 year gap and we don't want a bigger gap than that. I would rather start trying in June for a Spring baby but DF seems really comfortable with trying in September around DS's second birthday, so if that's the compromise that I need to make then I'll take it. I'd be happy with a summer baby too and it's only 3 months longer. The thing I worry about is taking more than 3 cycles to get pregnant because if I can help it I'd rather not have another fall baby (all three of our birthdays are already in*fall) and I'd also like to avoid a December or January baby because of the holidays and the cold so unless I'm so broody that I don't care and don't want to continue our gender sway diet without actually TTC then we may need to take a 5 month break to TTC again. I'm sure that at that point I'd just TTC anyway, lol. I'll still stay in the group because we may not have our goals complete until 2016 anyway and may change our minds when next year gets here. I'd also rather continue with the mindset that we won't be trying for another year and 7 months for just in case so that I can be excited if it doesn't take that long instead of disappointed if it does. DF said that the only reason that he agreed to wait until 2016 was because he thought that I wouldn't complain if he wanted to start trying sooner. I'm just really thrilled that he's keen on trying next year if he feels like we are financially ready. :D
I won't know for sure when we'll be TTC until 3 months in advance most likely though, so I'm not going to change my ticker or my position on the WTT list until I do.


----------



## MamaByrd

Hi ladies! I know some of you from my journal, but thought I'd introduce myself!

I'm Kaylee & I'm 24. My OH is 28 and we are (slightly) planning our wedding for May 2016. If all goes according to plan, we want to TTC Summer 2016. We aren't using any sort of protection other than withdrawal though, so you never know!!

Were waiting because I want to finish my degree and OH will be going through a job change and we'll be moving May 2015. We'd like to get married first, but it's not a priority. 

Happy to join y'all in the long wait!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay! Welcome Kaylee :)


----------



## jren

My hormones all over the place.:( I bought a onesie today because I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## kksy9b

KalonKiki said:


> That's great news KK! I also talked to my DF and he's willing to start trying next year if he feels like our finances are in order. I'm pretty stoked. I know that we wanted a 3 year age gap because we felt like DS would be too young for us to handle another when he's two, but after spending time with my three year old brother and five year old sister around DS's birthday I realized that DS will feel that young for us until he's at least 6 and we don't want that big of any age gap, so why wait an extra year for no reason if all of our other goals are completed before then? I also didn't want to deal with two in diapers but I honestly think that DS will be ready to start potty training early because he has removed his own clothes before and helps us remove them and put them on and he has been only having wet diapers at night, no night poops. He also only uses an average of three diapers a day. Even if I didn't feel like he would be ready to potty train early there is no guarantee that he would be potty trained by the time that #2 got here even if we went for a 3 year gap and we don't want a bigger gap than that. I would rather start trying in June for a Spring baby but DF seems really comfortable with trying in September around DS's second birthday, so if that's the compromise that I need to make then I'll take it. I'd be happy with a summer baby too and it's only 3 months longer. The thing I worry about is taking more than 3 cycles to get pregnant because if I can help it I'd rather not have another fall baby (all three of our birthdays are already in*fall) and I'd also like to avoid a December or January baby because of the holidays and the cold so unless I'm so broody that I don't care and don't want to continue our gender sway diet without actually TTC then we may need to take a 5 month break to TTC again. I'm sure that at that point I'd just TTC anyway, lol. I'll still stay in the group because we may not have our goals complete until 2016 anyway and may change our minds when next year gets here. I'd also rather continue with the mindset that we won't be trying for another year and 7 months for just in case so that I can be excited if it doesn't take that long instead of disappointed if it does. DF said that the only reason that he agreed to wait until 2016 was because he thought that I wouldn't complain if he wanted to start trying sooner. I'm just really thrilled that he's keen on trying next year if he feels like we are financially ready. :D
> I won't know for sure when we'll be TTC until 3 months in advance most likely though, so I'm not going to change my ticker or my position on the WTT list until I do.

Awesome news!! Definitely a good idea to keep the mindset of it taking longer...what a great surprise it will be if you get to start earlier! And if not, well, at least that's what you are mentally preparing for :)

So my DH and I DTD unprotected yesterday....and then I ovulated today :dohh: My period hasn't come back yet so I never have any clue where I am in my cycle until I ovulate. He pulled out and is always very careful so I feel there is a next to zero chance of being preggo (which is fine...I would actually rather wait!) But I told my husband today about ovulating and he said "well, if you are, it would just be a lot sooner than we planned but would be okay!" :happydance: 

He has been so against having another one that now for him to be okay/excited just makes my heart happy! It was really rough in our relationship for a bit but have been working through it for the last month or so and it finally feels back to normal from before our DS was born. Just feeling so incredibly blessed


----------



## KalonKiki

It's great that your DH is starting to get excited about trying for another one already! My DF didn't start expressing the slightest bit interest in making another baby (but did still want at least one more) until just recently and our DS is a toddler now. :haha:

He still hates it when I bring it up, but I think that's because he doesn't want to get so excited about it that he gets disappointed if we don't have the money that he wants saved soon enough to start trying early. He also wants a chance to bring it up himself and feels like he won't ever get the chance if I'm bringing it up all the time, so I'm going to try really hard not to bring it up until at least March. :blush:

Yay, hey Kaylee! Glad to see that you joined us here. I'm so glad that you and your OH are finally starting to make serious plans for TTC and that you have a date in mind. :wave: :flower:

So I weighed myself recently because I felt thinner and noticed that my clothes are starting to feel big on me and I weigh 115 lbs! I haven't weighed that much since my Sophomore year of high school, I was floored. That's the weight that I was going to try to get down to before we started trying if I had the opportunity to, but now it looks like I won't need to. However I never realized how much of a problem it would cause with my wardrobe. I may have to get some new clothes if I lose even 5 more lbs (and I hope that I don't lose any more than that!). Heck, I may have to get new clothes anyway as soon as we can. I really hope that I can tough it out until we get pregnant though because it would really suck to buy a whole new wardrobe only to turn right back around and buy maternity clothes. I'm actually kind of worried about losing all of this weight because I had a lot of trouble gaining while I was pregnant with DS and ended my pregnancy only 4 lbs heavier than I started at (I lost a lot of weight from morning sickness). I really worry that the same thing will happen this time around, but it would be so much worse since I wouldn't have all of that extra weight to lose, I'd probably end up under weight and that could mean terrible things for a pregnancy and baby. As it was last time DS was only 5 lbs 3 oz at birth and I felt so guilty for his low birth weight for so long until I realized that there was likely nothing that I could have done about it. I don't smoke or do drugs and I didn't drink at all while I was pregnant (even when I'm not pregnant I don't drink much).

Either way if breast feeding is making me lose this much weight then I'm going to have to wean DS before we started trying. I have no idea how I'm going to manage to accomplish that by June, DS is still very much a boobie addict and often wakes once or twice for a night feed and gets so upset until he gets his comfort boob. He's not ready to give it up yet and it's going to be such a rough process, he isn't old enough to understand "No, you don't need mommy milk anymore, you're a big boy now". :cry:


----------



## tverb84

jren said:


> My hormones all over the place.:( I bought a onesie today because I couldn't stop myself.

You're not the only one. :blush:

Next week I get to change my signature to show that I've been going to the gym for three years. :happydance: I can't wait until the day where it'll say I'm pregnant.


----------



## KalonKiki

The first pregnancy ticker is such an exciting milestone, I loved watching the character's bump on my ticker change from month to month and watching a new flower open up with my baby's progress on the other ticker. :blush:
I'm really excited for my first TTC ticker, I never got to do one last time. I know that TTC is actually a stressful and trying time, but I'm still excited for it because this will be the first time that I've ever actually tried for a baby. :blush:

Lately I've been looking up when I would be due if I got pregnant that month. If we got pregnant in January 2016 we would be due the day after my birthday and if we got pregnant the following month of February we'd be due on DF's birthday. I hope it doesn't take that long to get pregnant but it's still amusing to know. :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry if I am getting in here a bit late, it's been a while since I've been on the site really, I am a busy SAHM of 2, a girl, Nora is nearly 3 and 1/2 and currently attends school part time 3 days a week, and a 13 month old boy Everett. I just turned 26 and DH is also 26, we have been married for 6 and 1/2 years now.

After Everett we thought we were done, but then I had him and I got this feeling of not quite being finished yet, and after talking about it, were looking to start TTC around Feb or March of 2016. 

My two get a long perfectly, Nora was thrilled to be a big sister and took the role like a duck to water, she has never expressed jealousy and never acted out once we brought him home, she's always giving him hugs and kisses, and always wants to play with him, tries to feed him, ect. but a part of me is worried I may upset that balance :/ I am probably more nervous about having a 3rd than I was about having a 2nd, I came from a family of three, me and two younger brothers, it was a mess, neither of us liked one another, still don't to this day, so that makes me nervous as well, I do not want the same for my children. Iv'e had to convince myself we will be a far different family from the broken one I grew up with.

Anyway, we have a few things to take care of first before we actually start TTC, hence the wait. First, my son is only 13 months old, I need him to be a bit older and more independent before we start TTC again. We are currently potty training DD, she needs to be fully out of diapers. DH and I are also contacting a contractor and hoping to have home major renovations done before Thanksgiving of this year, this includes the half bath remodel, replacing all he carpets on the lower level with hardwood flooring, entire kitchen remodel, and making the bonus room upstairs into an official 4th bedroom. I would also like to have our master bedroom repainted and replace the bedspread. On top of all that, DH and I both need to lose weight. I have 16lbs that after having DS will just not go away! I have been going to the gym doing cardio and circuit training. No change yet, though hopefully soon, I really want to get rid of this extra fat and weight and not add on top of it with another pregnancy.

Sorry, that was really long :blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:

I recognize you from other forums, I think I actually also recognize you from pregnancy forums as our DSs are about the same age. I hope that everything goes well and that you can reach all of your WTT before the time that you want to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## jren

Congrats! :happydance:I am still trying to find the motivation to work out every day. I spent a couple hundred dollars on workout dvd programs and they are sitting on a shelf. lol. It seems so far away until 2016 or maybe its just because it will be my first. 

Welcome LockandKey!


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome!
And congrats in your 3 year anniversary working out! That is awesome!!


----------



## tverb84

Has anyone ever had an ultrasound to check for blood clots? Last week my doctor asked if I bleed too much when I have my period. I don't think I do but tomorrow I'm going to call and make an appointment to get one done.


----------



## kksy9b

Let's hear baby names! Anyone with names/possibilities picked out? 

If we have a girl next she will be Claire Therese. A boy is a bit trickier. The only name we both like right now is William Alexander. William we just like (in the US so not worried about having a Charles and a William) and Alexander was our second choice for Charles. 

What about you gals?


----------



## KalonKiki

William Alexander is a great name, we couldn't name a child William though because our DS is named Liam and Liam is just the Gaelic version of William. Claire Therese is also very cute. :thumbup:

A boy name would be hard for us too, we can't seem to find one that we can both agree on. My favorite girl names right now are Aria Dolce and Aisling Denise though. I like the history and meaning of Aria Dolce because they are both musical terms meaning "sweet melody" when paired together and I like Aisling Denise because Aisling pairs well with Liam since they are both Gaelic names and Denise honors both my father (Dennis) and DF's dear aunt (Denise) that passed away. To clarify it is aunt Denise that is no longer with us, my father is still alive.


----------



## krissie328

For a little boy we will go with Ezekiel Merritt. A little girl would be Alice Rose.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Can I join? I'm probably going to be a 2017-18 lady though! I don't mind too much because we have lots of exciting things coming in the next few years, i'd skip them if I could though :lol:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:

Why do you think that you'll be waiting until 2017 or 2018? What are your reasons for waiting?


----------



## jren

I am in love with the name Henry Maxwell. Maxwell would be after my grandfather. I hate that it's becoming so popular, but I still plan on using it if we have a boy! I'm not too sure on girl names though.


----------



## KalonKiki

When I was younger I detested the idea of a popular name, but that's probably because I didn't like any of the names that were popular at the time. DS's name is the 6th most popular boy name in recent years and I still love it. :haha:

And popular doesn't necessarily mean that you will run into other kids with that name all of the time. So far we haven't even met another adult named Liam in person, let alone a teenager, child, preschooler, other toddler, or baby.


----------



## LockandKey

Welcome Twilightagain :hi:

thank you ladies for the welcome! KalonKiki, I do remember seeing you in the pregnancy forums, you were about a month behind me I think, glad to see a familiar face around :) 

I honestly feel like I am a bit insane going from the 2 to 3 jump, I am a very independent type person who needs a lot of quiet and space in order to maintain my sanity, so why am I going for 3 again :shrug: it's a mystery!

I am so glad someone brought up names, admittedly I am a name whore :blush: I have a secret list online that I check and revise ever so often, it's filled with names for boys and girls with different middle name combinations. I do have a bit of a different taste though, I like to go for real old names for my kids, timeless and classic I suppose

DD's name is Nora Anne
DS's name is Everett Samuel

I have not decided on just one name for either gender, I have a few, so here they are

:blue:
Ian Silver
Finley Jacob
Damon Isaac
Finnian Luis

other possible middle names for boys are Paul, Joel, and Reid

:pink:
Arden Claire
Ruby Marie
Ivy Victoria
Elaine Rose
Odessa Faye

other possible middle names for girls are Violet and Blair


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Whoops..wrong thread


----------



## TwilightAgain

I have a world of reasons... waiting to get engaged, married, finish my masters (last year now! :)), save a deposit, buy a house (and a labrador pup :happydance:), get a job, finish building our business and then finally ttc - far too much in the way!

Oooo I love talking about names, my OH looks at me like i'm bonkers if I bring up the subject of names (he'll talk of everything but names)...

My currents faves....

:pink:
Isla
Aria
Scarlett
Isabella/Belle/Bella
Haley
Elsa
Athena
Madelin
Jasmine
Grace
I could go on and on!

:blue:
Grayson & Stefan (thanks to the Michalaks - Hannah Maggs)
Lucas/Luca
Jack
Harry
Charlie
Finley


----------



## Tweak0605

Can I join? :wave:

I'm pretty sure we're going to be TTC #2 in September of 2016. Lots of reasons. I think for one, we're both not ready for a second baby yet. We love giving DD our undivided attention and spoiling her. It took us 14 months and 2 m/c's to get her, so we're enjoying our time while she's our one and only. Motherhood was a very hard change for me too, even though I'd thought I'd be great at it. 2nd, I'm hoping DH gets a nice raise after being licensed for a couple years, so I can drop down to part-time at work and have more time to spend with the new baby and after school with DD. We also can't really afford 2 in daycare right now. 3rd (and kinda selfish) we're going to Florida end of August 2016 and I just reallllllyyy don't want to take 2 kids there. So, September 2016 is perfect!

Look forward to getting to know everyone!

And our baby names - 

Our daughter is Abbigail Nichole

Our next daughter would probably be Alexis, middle name undecided (maybe Elizabeth)

Son would be either Jakob Francis or Liam Joseph.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Welcome!
> And congrats in your 3 year anniversary working out! That is awesome!!

Thanks. Today I called my doctor's office to make an appointment for a pelvic ultra sound to see if I have any blood clots when I have my period. My appointment is next Monday at 2:15. I've never had an ultra sound before so there's a first time for everything.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
Wow, it seems like we're getting a lot more members now that 2015 is almost here. :happydance:
It's exciting to know that 2016 is close enough now that the thread is gaining popularity.

Good luck at your appointment on Monday and congrats on 3 years at the gym. :thumbup:


----------



## LockandKey

just a suggestion, but maybe we can keep record of every member and when each individual will all be TTC, like make a list of it on the first page :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's a great idea! The OP hasn't posted in a while though, I wonder how she's doing.


----------



## jren

I love that idea!


----------



## kksy9b

Love all the names ladies! Its so fun to go through and come up with different combos :)

We haven't heard from Symphony lately- I hope all is well! If you guys want, since I have the second post on here, I will go through and make a list. Then when symphony comes back she can copy to the first post but if she's gone for a bit, it will be on the first page and easy to find. I will get it together tonight/tomorrow


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks KK, that would be great!
If you could please, put me down for between June 2015-June 2016, swaying for :pink:. :flower:


----------



## LaurenH2B

I'm hoping to start ttc Middle-end of 2015 so hopefully I'll be a 2016 mum!:) 
Xx


----------



## kksy9b

*Member List
*
Is now up and running on the front page! Please let me know if you need to change/update any information. I put it together while DS has been nursing in the wee hours so please excuse any mistakes :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It looks great KK! Thank you so much, we all really appreciate your efforts. :D
You should add a section for the ladies that end up TTC early too, or just start TTC as soon as 2016 gets here, though. I'm sure that at least a few of us will, even if it's only by a few months. :winkwink:


----------



## kksy9b

KalonKiki said:


> It looks great KK! Thank you so much, we all really appreciate your efforts. :D
> You should add a section for the ladies that end up TTC early too, or just start TTC as soon as 2016 gets here, though. I'm sure that at least a few of us will, even if it's only by a few months. :winkwink:

Added! I'll just add the specific months as they come up. I put you in both the June 2015 and 2016 for now until you know for sure!

If anyone needs to change months/ decides on the month, just let me know and I'll update the list!


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you KK, it looks great :flower: 

Oh this is exciting to just see it up there, like it's official after having been so indecisive about a #3


----------



## LaurenH2B

Had a talk with dh and I think we'll be ttc August 2015!! If someone could add me to they section it would be great!
I can't wait I'm so desperate to ttc! 
10 months to go haha !! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jren

Welcome Lauren! :) not too much longer of a wait for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Lauren! It's always great when we can convince our OHs to TTC sooner. I got absolutely no argument from mine when I brought up TTC next year, his only requirement for doing so is that we complete our WTT goals by the end of next year. The best estimate that I have for how long that might take is September 2015. :D


----------



## kksy9b

lockandkey- it is exciting!

lauren- i've updated the list. congratulations on the earlier TTC date! Less than a year to go!


----------



## KalonKiki

KK, I keep forgetting that you live in Missouri too! If you don't mind me asking, what area do you live in? We live in Licking, so if you live somewhere down south we should get our boys together for a play date sometime. I used to live next door to a girl that was in the same pregnancy group on here as I was and we would get together, it was great having a mom friend so close by. :D


----------



## kksy9b

We're in North Kansas City :) But if we are ever traveling your way, or you guys come up here, we should definitely get together! Thats crazy that you lived next door to someone on here! But what fun that you were able to get together with her!


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
> Wow, it seems like we're getting a lot more members now that 2015 is almost here. :happydance:
> It's exciting to know that 2016 is close enough now that the thread is gaining popularity.
> 
> Good luck at your appointment on Monday and congrats on 3 years at the gym. :thumbup:

Thanks. Last night I had a dream I was looking at onesies in my room but they were onesies I don't even have. :haha: That's the first baby type dream I've had in a while

I have no clue when I'll have children so I'm unknown for now. :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

My mom lives in North Kansas City! We're actually planning on going there in December if the weather cooperates.


----------



## kksy9b

That's awesome!! If you have any time in your schedule, I'd love to meet up! We are o of town the 20-24th but otherwise pretty free :)


----------



## KalonKiki

DF is a high school teacher, so he gets about two weeks off around that time. What part of North Kansas City do you live in? My mom lives in Excelsior Springs.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Thanks for starting the list! At this stage we will be TTC from March 2016 but I have my fingers crossed for earlier.


----------



## kksy9b

Ang- I've moved you to march! It's coming up quick!

Keely- We are in Kansas City city limits, but right next to Gladstone


----------



## KalonKiki

I know that area pretty well, I lived in the Kansas City area for years and my mom has been living in the area since I was 8. I don't consider it my hometown though, I lived with my father for most of my childhood in Illinois. I haven't lived in Kansas City for about 3 years, we've been living in the Ozark area since then and I love it down here. People are much more religious, but it's also a lot more beautiful and the weather is a little nicer. We used to live in Springfield but recently moved to the very small town of Licking. It's actually a great little town with an amazing school district for such a small town. I couldn't ask for a better and more peaceful place to raise our family. Our bills are dirt cheap, our little rental house is lovely, and we live right across the street from both the elementary school and the high school. Pretty much everything here is within walking distance and the people are all so nice and welcoming, it's hard to find that in a small town. I grew up in one, but because I started there in 4th grade instead of kindergarten I never felt like I belonged, even though my father had been living there since I was 2 years old. DF loves his job, it's so nice that he can walk to work and save us a lot on our gas and insurance (we get a reduced rate since he doesn't drive as much anymore). The administration is also completely supportive of him, which was not the case at his last teaching job.
You know when we get his car payment and student loans paid off and pretty much all of our debt taken care of our bills will only amount to about $700 a month? It's crazy since if I make about what he does when I start working we'll be making between $3,000 and $4,000 a month!


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki that sounds just lovely! I grew up in rural Idaho and really liked the small town and farming community. I am hoping in a few years we can move out into the country and raise our family in that kind of environment. 

Afm, I stalk the thread most every day but I just haven't had a lot to say. I really want to ttc in February, but the closer it gets the more scared I have become. I am seriously thinking of waiting until July/August and aim for a late spring or summer baby. I am thinking this would work out nice since I am a school psychologist and would have the summer off. I have a doctor's appointment in late January to check on some blood work so I think it will depend on what those results are. I think my hubby wants to ntnp now, but I cannot handle the idea of another baby quite that quickly.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's why we're hoping for a spring or summer baby this time around too. My DF is a high school teacher so he will have the summers off and could be at home with the baby. Spring would be most ideal because then I could stay at home for the rest of the spring on maternity leave and then DF can take over in the summer when I would need to go back to work. Then once fall hit we'd either have to do daycare or I'd have to quit my job if we had enough money saved and could afford it. That is if I'm not working from home.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I hope it's alright if I join you ladies!

I'm going to start TTC #2 in July 2015. Am hoping that my DH might change his mind and want to try earlier but we'll see. Right now we're really NTNP but am excited to be able to start fully TTC again. It took about 5 months for me to fall pregnant with my DD, hoping the second time will be faster. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
This is actually the 2016 thread but we do have some ladies in here that might be trying in 2015 instead, I'm one of them. DF has his heart set on September 2015 around DS's second birthday but it will all depend on how many of our financial goals we can reach by then.


----------



## MamaByrd

Hey ladies, working on catching up. 


It was a few pages back when we were talking about names, but thought I'd add mine.

:blue:
John Reagan (he'd be John the fifth! And OH is obsessed with Ronald Reagan and all things patriotic lol)
James 
Thomas
Charles

We like classic boy names..


:pink:
Madilyn 
Charlotte 

Obviously need more research!


----------



## KalonKiki

Again I will say Kaylee: you and your OH are going to make GORGEOUS babies. :blush:

We basically have no names picked out, I just have a couple that I like. It's entirely possible that we won't pick out a name until we're pregnant and maybe not even until we find out the gender! DF is just that kind of person. I'm just excited that he moved our date up. :haha:


----------



## MamaByrd

Aww thanks, again! :blush: 

Yeah, clearly by my list we don't have much picked either! 

Let's start a new game!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ooo, we could say when we are trying and what gender we think we will have and how long it will take us to get pregnant. Then they can take the information from the person above them and make the same guesses for that person! I'll go first. :D

Names: Keely and Colin

Ages: 22 and 28, we will be 23 and 29 when we start trying and possibly be 24 and 30 by the time we get pregnant.

Children: 1 :blue:, almost 13 months old.

When are you trying?: September 2015

How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: Sometime within the first 4 cycles.

Will you be gender swaying? Yes, for :pink:.

What conception aids do you plan to use? OPKs and BBT thermometer (temping).

What gender do you think you will have?: :pink:!

How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? What gender do you predict they will have?


----------



## MamaByrd

Names: Kaylee and John

Ages: 24 & 28. Will probably be 26 & 30 when the first comes along.

Children: have: 0. Want: 3

When are you trying?: Summer 2016

How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: Probably not long. We both come from fertile Italian families :haha:

Will you be gender swaying? Probably not..

What conception aids do you plan to use? We're gonna NTNP for a while. Then, I'll probably start temping.

What gender do you think you will have?: :blue:

How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? Not long! Maybe just a couple cycles

What gender do you predict they will have? :pink: GIRL!! :pink:


----------



## krissie328

Fun idea! 

Names: Krissie and Geoff 

Ages: Currently 28 and 30. 

Children: 1 , 3.5 month old. 

When are you trying?: We will probably start NTNP in July 2015 and TTC in Feb. 2016. 

How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: This is tough since we took over 8 years to get pregnant and used Clomid. I am hoping we fall pregnant in the 7 months we ntnp, if not probably within 2 cycles of Clomid. 

Will you be gender swaying? I am not sure yet, I would like a girl since we already have a boy, but would be happy either way. 

What conception aids do you plan to use? OPKs 

What gender do you think you will have?:Girl 

How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? I am thinking three cycles. 

What gender do you predict they will have? A little girl.


----------



## LockandKey

oh fun :) I've always loved these "get to know you" games, it helps me get to know the ladies I waiting with better, which is great because we are all in it for the long run :flower:

Names: Annika and Ryan

Ages: Currently 26 and 26, will be 27 and 28 when we start TTC

Children: 2, DD is 3.5 years and DS is 13 months 

When are you trying?: March 2016

How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: Probably not long, I conceived DD after 2 months of trying and DS after just one month of trying, maybe within 3 cycles

Will you be gender swaying? No

What conception aids do you plan to use? None

What gender do you think you will have?: :blue:

How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? Hopefully not long, maybe 6 cycles in your NTNP months

What gender do you predict they will have? Oh I'm so terrible at this :pink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
> This is actually the 2016 thread but we do have some ladies in here that might be trying in 2015 instead, I'm one of them. DF has his heart set on September 2015 around DS's second birthday but it will all depend on how many of our financial goals we can reach by then.

Thanks for the welcome! Ooops, when I read the title I was thinking that you ladies would be having babies in 2016, my bad :haha: 

I'll go look for a 2015 thread, thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs Eddie- I've added you to our list (its the second post)...you are more than welcome on this thread! We are really more of the "babies born/TTC in 2016" thread as there are several gals who will be trying in 2015. Please stick around if you'd like!

Keely- yay for making a plan for next Sept! Do you want me to update the list or just leave as is until next year when you know for sure? 

I love these games :)

Names: Kaity and Ben

Ages: We are both 27. We will be 28 or 29 when we start TTC 

Children: 1- a son who is a little over 6 months. We are only wanting 2 biological. Possibly adopt a 3rd once our youngest is in 1st/2nd grade

When are you trying?: Very tentatively July 2016. If we are able to get our house sold and move quickly next year than we will start trying earlier. If takes a long time to get into the next house, then it will be later. I just want to be settled before we start.

How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: Hopefully 4 months or less. It took us 3 cycles last time. Now that I know my cycles better hopefully we can catch the eggie quickly.

Will you be gender swaying? No

What conception aids do you plan to use? None

What gender do you think you will have? I think there is a strong chance of twins (runs heavily in my family and when we got pregnant with my DS, we found out I had released 2 eggs but only one fertilized). If twins, I think it will be :blue: :pink:. If a single baby, I think it will be :blue:

How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? I think it will be the first month!

What gender do you predict they will have? Since I think you'll get pregnant on the first cycle, and you had a boy last time that happened... I'll say :blue:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Kaity, I would love to stick around!

I love these games too!

Names: *Emily and Ryan*

Ages: *33 and 36*

Children: *1 DD, Isla who is 14 months today!* 

When are you trying?: *June or July 2015
*
How long do you think it will take you to get pregnant?: *I hope not long, it took about 5-6 cycles for us to conceive Isla!
*
Will you be gender swaying? *No
*
What conception aids do you plan to use? *None
*
What gender do you think you will have? *I feel like I will have another girl
*
How long do you think it will take the person above to get pregnant based on the information they have provided? *Hopefully not long after they start trying! *:flower: 

What gender do you predict they will have? *Boy based on your answer above. Boy/girl twins would be awesome too!*


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes, as KK said you are more than welcome to stay, I didn't mean that you should look for the 2015 thread (although you can always join that one too if you like, I'm in both groups!). :flower:

DF's only requirement now is that we have at least $5,000 saved before we start trying, I definitely think that we can reach that goal by September, maybe even by June if I get a part time job ASAP. :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Keely! That would be awesome if you are able to have the money saved by June; then we could be TTC Buddies! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

June was when I was originally wanted to start trying after DS was born. I'm definitely hopeful that we can start trying then as I'd like our best chance at a spring or summer baby. All three of our birthdays already take up the entire fall season and winters are dreadful here (not to mention the holidays, winter is expensive and busy enough!). So that basically leaves us a window for a late February-early September due date if we don't want to enter birthday and holiday territory. I know this might sound silly but I also want my best chance at a 2016 baby because 3, 6, and 9 are all my lucky numbers and my DS is and 2013 baby (9/23/13 actually!). Then if we have a 3rd we could try for a 2019 baby and I'd have a trio of lucky babies. :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I hear you, am also hoping to avoid a winter due date since the weather is nasty here too...


----------



## tverb84

I wouldn't mind having a fall or spring baby since it's not too cold or hot.


----------



## KalonKiki

Fall babies are wonderful, and I've always loved having a fall birthday. :D


----------



## tverb84

My birthday is in exactly two months. I can't believe I'm going to be 30 but I do not look 29 at all.


----------



## krissie328

I am 28 and someone told me today that I looked 20. I am not sure I believe them but it was nice.

In other news my sister had her baby 8 weeks early this morning on her bathroom floor. I am still in shock but he seems to be a healthy little guy.


----------



## KalonKiki

My birthday is in exactly 4 days. I don't feel 23, but I've never felt 22 either. I don't really feel any age for that matter. I've always looked younger than I am though.

Omg! I hope that your sister and her baby boy are both doing okay. In my pregnancy group with DS the second lady to give birth also ended up having her baby on the bathroom floor (I think she was 35 or 36 weeks though) and I cannot imagine what it would be like, it must be terrifying. The hospital I gave birth in last time is two hours away now but I'd like to go there again if possible. DF is terrified that I'll give birth in the car, but considering that my labor was 11 hours with DS I highly doubt that I'll give birth in 2 or 3 hours next time. It's a much better hospital than the one closer to us and I'm willing to take the very small chance of giving birth in the car. We'll see though, I may end up having to go to the closer hospital anyway because traveling two hours for OB appointments would suck, especially when you reach biweekly and weekly appointments.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Isla was born at the end of August and it was perfect for walking, getting outside as it was not too hot but the weather was still nice. However, being heavily pregnant throughout the entire summer is something I would like to avoid if possible as that was not fun, (a lot of water retention).

I'm so old compared to the rest of you :haha: I'm 33 but I do look younger, I actually got IDed buying a lottery ticket last week; I was very flattered :thumbup:

Krissie, I hope your sister and her baby are doing well. I actually had my daughter at home too (not planned, she came faster than we expected, still thankful my midwife made it on time).


----------



## LucyLadyBug

I'm 25 in about 6 weeks, but still get id'd all the time. But I work in retail and know how hard it is soI don't really mind. Except that time when I was 22 and I got id'd for lemsip as the cashier couldn't tell if I was over 12. 

(P.s. I really really hope to be trying by 2016, so hope I can join you ladies here)


----------



## krissie328

Yea my sister noticed "cramping" at 11:30 that she said were random and not much more painful than a period cramp. She had the baby at 1:44, by the time they knew what was happening it was to late. But he is doing well and she seems to be okay. I think it is more of the emotional trauma combined with him coming so early that is getting to her. But he looks great. 

Thanks for letting me share, I needed to tell someone.


----------



## krissie328

I can't remember if I already said it but I am hoping for a May or June 2016 baby. It will work out with my work schedule the best. But I am really only hoping to avoid December-February because of the holidays and cold. My son was born in July and that was pretty warm, but more manageable than winter.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't know why but honestly I feel like this next baby is either going to be an April or July baby. Which means that whenever we start trying I'll likely get pregnant on the second cycle. I'm not feeling optimistic about June though as at the moment I have no idea how we're going to get $5,000 saved by then when I can't seem to find a part time job. It's like staying at home with my son for his first year and while I was pregnant killed any chance of me ever working again. ):


----------



## MamaByrd

I would love a summer baby! OH and I are fall and winter, and so is all of our family. I can't think of any June or July birthdays in our families! However, were TTC in June so unless my pregnancy is a year long......:haha: looking early year if we get pregnant right away. but, don't have any Valentine birthdays either!


----------



## KalonKiki

From what I've heard Spring is the best season to give birth. You get a nice cool third trimester but it's not too cold or too hot to take your newborn our now and then. September was great for that too, but I had a really hot third trimester. I'd still gladly have another fall baby if it came down to it though. I really just mostly want to avoid January and December. Of course it's the opposite for different countries like Australia where their seasons are backwards from ours here in the states. 

I looked it up and (if my cycles stay regular and 29 days) then if I get pregnant next October I will be due July 7, 2016. Last time I was due October 7, 2013 so maybe it's a sign that next October is my month? Also I would really love a late June baby and last time I was hoping for a late September baby and got him, so who knows! Oh, and if I conceived that month it would also be under a moon phase in favor of a girl. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad everything's OK with your nephew and your sister Krissie! Isla was born on her due date so we were shocked as well, I had assumed I was going to be late as she hadn't even dropped yet at my midwife appointment the day before and I was only 2 cm dialated. Huge shock to us both!

A late Spring/early Summer baby would definitely be my preference for the next!


----------



## KalonKiki

I was not surprised when I had DS at 38 weeks exactly. I had my bloody show 5 days before and I was dilating a cm a week when I had my appointments and DS had already dropped a few weeks prior. What did surprise me was the high blood pressure I had when I went into labor. I don't think I had pre-e as all of my labs came back normal, but it was a shock none the less. I haven't had high blood pressure before or since.


----------



## krissie328

I had to be induced, I was 39+5 and induced due to diabetes. Outside of my blood sugar I had a healthy textbook pregnancy and labor. And DS seems to be doing great. He is right on target or a little advanced on his milestones. 

He has been such a great baby it makes me want another one so bad. My baby fever has been bad today. I am sure it is all the excitement of my nephew's arrival. I hope it passes really soon before I do something stupid like ntnp. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

My labor was weird, I went into labor naturally but was also induced due to the high blood pressure. 9 out of 11 hours I labored naturally without pain meds and without being induced. That was not my plan, I wanted an epidural ASAP. Instead they kept me in triage for 6 hours which was enough time for my water to break entirely on its own and then they finally wheeled me over to L&D where it took another hour to get my epidural and then after my epidural they induced me. I was not a happy camper, by the time I finally got some pain relief my contractions were seconds apart and incredibly painful. They were so close together that I had two during the process of putting my epidural in. Next time I'm hoping that my labor is at least quicker, less painful, or that they get me my epidural BEFORE my water breaks and my contractions are less than 30 seconds apart. DS has been a wonderful baby though and that's probably also why I'm so eager to have another when my pregnancy and labor were awful.


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> I was not surprised when I had DS at 38 weeks exactly. I had my bloody show 5 days before and I was dilating a cm a week when I had my appointments and DS had already dropped a few weeks prior. What did surprise me was the high blood pressure I had when I went into labor. I don't think I had pre-e as all of my labs came back normal, but it was a shock none the less. I haven't had high blood pressure before or since.

By bloody show, do you mean your water broke?


----------



## KalonKiki

No, a bloody show is when you lose most of your mucus plug and some blood with it. It can either be dark or bright red or pink (mine was two big gobs tinged pink, sorry if TMI). It's different from your water breaking. It can happen up to a week before you go into labor during the pre-labor stage, your water doesn't break until after you go into active labor.


----------



## tverb84

I've never really heard of the bloody show before.


----------



## kksy9b

LucyLadyBug said:


> I'm 25 in about 6 weeks, but still get id'd all the time. But I work in retail and know how hard it is soI don't really mind. Except that time when I was 22 and I got id'd for lemsip as the cashier couldn't tell if I was over 12.
> 
> (P.s. I really really hope to be trying by 2016, so hope I can join you ladies here)

Added and welcome! Our list is on the second post. Let me know if/when you decide what month you are TTC and I will move you to it!

Krissie- I've moved you to May! Let me know if it changes :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Charles was born April 12th so right at the beginning of spring. I think for the next baby I would love a late spring/early summer or fall baby. It was nice not being hot while super pregnant...but i think it also would have been nice to just put on a flowy dress and call it good. Anytime I wanted to go out I had to get all bundled up and then start sweating 5 minutes later :) Also, all of my families birthdays that I live by are in March/April! My niece and nephew are both in March. Then my BIL is April 11, Charles is the 12th, SIL is the 16th and DH is the 18th.... 4 bdays in one week! 

Charles was 12 days late and I went into labor naturally the night before I was scheduled to be induced. I started dilating at 36 weeks. I was 4 cm at my last check and went into labor 3 days later. We got to the hospital at midnight and I was a 5. Labored naturally for 5 hours or so until I hit transition. The contractions were coming on so strong and without a break. At this point having been awake for over 24 hours, in labor for about 12 and still having to get through transition and push, I took the epi in hopes of delivering without intervention. Thankfully they got it in before delivery and it kicked in as I hit 9 cm. I am SO thankful that my water never broke and I didn't have to experience contractions with a broken water (which I hear are 10 times worse). At 9 cm it took the nurse a full 5 minutes to break it- my LO was sealed in there TIGHT (which was great since I was GBS positive). Once the epi kicked in I was able to sleep for an hour or so. My anesthesiologist is my hero- I was still able to move in the bed and feel everything, just no pain. Took 40 minutes to push him out and I led the delivery (as opposed to having to be told when to push). I was up and moving less than 2 hours later. I would love to try again for a natural delivery with the next (as was my intention with Charles) but no way will I feel guilty for taking the medicine if needed.


keely and krissy- reading your birth stories and thinking about Charles' is starting to make me broody again! It's crazy how much I am looking forward to pregnancy and labor and delivery again. Well...maybe delivery more than labor :) Just that high that you get when they finally come out...doesn't get much better! Ahhh....I need this broodiness to hold off awhile...there is still almost 2 years to go!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Your labor sounds a lot like mine, only I was 3 cm dilated when I went in and my water broke on its own at 5 cm. Definitely be glad that you didn't have to deal with post water breaking contractions, they were so painful that I couldn't handle my contractions anymore and I was really shakey and DS's vitals would crash every time I had one. For me it was either an epi or an EMCM, so I'm glad that the epi worked. I couldn't feel anything though, so I had to be told when to push. I felt a slight bit of pressure as he was crowning, but that was about it. Next time if my water doesn't break on it's own I'm asking them not to break it until it's time to push. I was also GBS positive and they got my antibiotics as soon as I reached L&D. And labor high really is the greatest, that moment when you finally get to see your baby for the first time is so magical, there is no other feeling in the world like it. :cloud9:
The next 6 months will fly, trust me. I still can't believe that Liam is already 13 months old and that I've been back in WTT for 9 months. Before I know it I'll be married and preparing to TTC #2 next September. It actually hasn't been that hard for me to wait these last few months, probably since DS still feels so young to me, I would not want to start trying right now even if DF begged me.


----------



## LockandKey

both my babies came right on time :) DD was 40 weeks and 3 days, and DS was 40 weeks and 1 day, I actually went into labor with him on my due date, however I have a history of having very long and difficult labors because I have narrow hips, I am quite petite, and both my babies were over 8lbs, so my body had to work extra long and extra hard just to get them into the birth canal. DD was 8lbs 6oz and 23 inches long and DS was 8lbs 2 oz and 21 inches long. I was in labor with DD for 19 hrs and had a difficult deliver including forceps, an episiotmy, stitches, and DD having her collar bone broken to get her out, it was awful. DS's birth went much smoother though, mainly because I had a midwife the 2nd time around. I was in a very slow labor with him for about 30 hrs and then 6 hrs of active labor, I pushed for 30 mins and he was out, no assistance necessary, and no tears either :) it was the greatest thing I had ever experienced just to be able to do it on my own that time without any interference!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG LockandKey it sounds like your first delivery was very tough! Glad the second was better and hope the third one is even easier for you...

Isla was a wonderful baby and my labour was not bad, which is part of the reason that I am already so broody (and NTNP right now :haha:) 

The only thing that is keeping me from full on TTC is my DH; he would like to wait until Isla is a bit older before actively trying. He's also hoping to space them a bit more so we don't have two in full time day care together for a long time. It is expensive so I see his point. I also do feel that Isla is still a baby to me so am not in a huge rush right now to have another. Plus, I wouldn't mind finishing a full year of not being pregnant/TTC. It has been a nice break...


----------



## krissie328

I honestly think the cost of daycare is what is stopping us at the moment. It isn't even that expensive here but we are trying to save to buy a house. 

Plus, like Kalon mentioned earlier I am struggling with the hospitals here. We moved 2 hours away and I am not impressed with the care my sister and coworker have gotten in their pregnancies. I was high risk and really felt comfortable with my doctor so I am hoping to move back before I actually get pregnant. If I can convince DH to buy a house either worth less or with a lower percentage down than we can probably do it.


----------



## KalonKiki

I actually googled the hospital and OBGYNs that we have close to us and the hospital close to us actually doesn't seem terrible. There is also a clinic there associated with the hospital I gave birth in last time and one OBGYN that works for both branches, so I think I might switch to her as my OB and go tour the hospital here to see if I really like it.


----------



## MamaByrd

I have no idea what any of you are talking about! But, it all sounds horribly wonderful!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

It is all wonderful Kaylee, honest :flower:

That sucks that you ladies don't have good hospitals close to you. The hospital we will use is absolutely awesome, with a brand new maternity ward. Hopefully we actually get the chance to use it next time :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well the hospital closest to us is not necessarily bad, just small. I really hope that I end up liking it because having to travel 2 hours to my old hospital would suck. My OB didn't deliver my son anyway so I'm not particularly attached to the idea of her delivering my next one. The doctor that did deliver him was wonderful though. What I am going to be upset about is possibly needing to get a new pediatriction. The one we have is amazing, but she's two hours away now.


----------



## krissie328

Our pediatrician is pretty good here. He was actually mine when I was little so there is a good history. That would be one bummer to moving again. 

I do have a friend who had a baby about 45 minutes from where I am so I may consider looking into her doctor. She was really happy with him. This hospital here has had a long history of subpar service and they get away with it since no other doctors deliver.


----------



## tverb84

I've heard that giving birth is the most painful experience a woman can go through. Is that true?


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually my adult tonsillectomy was the most painful thing I've ever experienced. Labor contractions are a close second though. I can't speak for pushing or crowning because fortunately I had an epidural before I reached that point. I imagine it would have been incredibly painful though and I don't even want to imagine what my contractions felt like after the pitocin kicked in. Pain management is a wonderful thing. If I can handle it next time though I'm hoping to use pain management other than an epidural.


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- it is painful but its a different kind of pain because you know it ends with a baby...its a lot of motivation to get through it :) TBH- I tore up and trying to pee before they gave me motrin was WAY worse than my labor (like Keely I had an epi during delivery...but labored to 9cm without and peeing after was worse than transition contractions)


----------



## KalonKiki

I had my epi at about 6 or 7 cm I believe, but my water broke at 5 cm or I probably could have also gone to 8 or 9 cm without the epi. My recovery was fantastic though, I didn't even really need the pain killers they gave me. The doctor I had must have done an amazing job on my episiotomy because there was seriously just little to no pain down there. Sex hurt for the first few months though. We didn't even attempt it until after my 6 week appointment and my OB gave us the go ahead, but we ended up reaching about 12 weeks PP and I was so fed up with the lack of sex due to it hurting so much any time that we tried to do it that I just sort of powered through the pain and we took it really slow and then after that it felt like normal.
I don't think that it's ever going to be the same down there as it was, but I'm hoping that just makes it easier when I give birth to my next baby. Apparently your first pregnancy and labor are supposed to be the hardest so I really hope that statement turns out to be true for me and that it only gets easier from here on out.


----------



## tverb84

The most pain I've ever felt was getting my upper lip waxed. That hurt way more than getting my eyebrows waxed. I get my eyebrows waxed every few weeks but never got my lip waxed again. I use nair on my lip now.


----------



## LockandKey

for me pushing was not that painful, it actually came as a relief after having contractions for 36 hrs with DS


----------



## KalonKiki

So I'm adding two more names to my girl list: Flora and Galatea. Flora is so classic and feminine and Galatea is so pretty and unique. I'm sure DF will hate them both though, he always does.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tara labour is definitely painful but not the most painful thing I've ever experienced. You also get a break between the pain (it's not constantly painful until you reach the transition stage and it's fastest stage of labour) and it helped me to think that it would eventually end and it was for a good cause. 

I didn't have any drugs given how quick my labour was and felt amazing afterwards. So birth is not as scary as some people and the media make it out to be.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

How do you pronounce Galatea Keely? I love the name Flora!


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi can I join? 
We are hoping to be married by June/July 2016 and I finish my hnd in the May, we might start trying in December 2016, providing I get a job straight away (my part time employer is trying to keep a full time post open for me) .. we like the idea of being married a year before trying but we have been waiting for so long already! We will see, our date is set for Dec 2016 but is subject to change!


----------



## startingout

Hello ladies...may I join?

I haven't been on here for a very long time with work/horses/dogs and of course my DD. 

Hubby and I have decided that we will think about trying in Spring 2016. 

Lisa x


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:

Galatea is prounouced GAL-ah-TAY-ah. It comes from Greek mythology. I asked DF about both names yesterday and he thinks that they're both pretty but wouldn't want to use them. I'll bring them up again later when we're actually pregnant and see how he feels then because I was really starting to get attached to Flora. 

My birthday was yesterday, very uneventful and I was a little disappointed. We spent the weekend keeping FIL company because he gets lonely and MIL is in Florida with DF's grandma right now. We couldn't really afford to do anything for my birthday though, we're still behind on some things after the move and need every penny we can for necessities. I have a few presents coming in the mail from family and friends though, so I'm excited about that. One of them sent me the diaper bag that I've been wanting for over a year now, so I'm also really excited to receive that.


----------



## tverb84

Happy Belated Birthday. :)


----------



## cupcake.

Hi, can I join? :) 
My boyfriend and I have decided that we will start to ttc in August 2015. I've been so broody for what feels like forever and now i finally feel like time will fly until we start trying. 

I'm already so excited and can't wait but at the same time we are enjoying the time we have just the two of us :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy belated Keely! Galatea is also a beautiful name!

Welcome cupcake! Looks like we'll be TTC buddies next year, very exciting!


----------



## kksy9b

Kiki1993, startingout, cupcake - Welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). If you decide on the month/change your plans, let me know and I will update!


----------



## startingout

Thank you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! Can I join? :flower:

After a chat with OH yesterday he told me that it's possible we could be TTC in a year and a half, which would be around May 2016 :happydance: I'm WTT for my fourth and my OH's first. 



KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome ladies! :wave: :flower:
> 
> Galatea is prounouced GAL-ah-TAY-ah. It comes from Greek mythology. I asked DF about both names yesterday and he thinks that they're both pretty but wouldn't want to use them. I'll bring them up again later when we're actually pregnant and see how he feels then because I was really starting to get attached to Flora.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday, very uneventful and I was a little disappointed. We spent the weekend keeping FIL company because he gets lonely and MIL is in Florida with DF's grandma right now. We couldn't really afford to do anything for my birthday though, we're still behind on some things after the move and need every penny we can for necessities. I have a few presents coming in the mail from family and friends though, so I'm excited about that. One of them sent me the diaper bag that I've been wanting for over a year now, so I'm also really excited to receive that.

Happy Belated Birthday KalonKiki :cake:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Aidens :hi:


----------



## cupcake.

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Happy belated Keely! Galatea is also a beautiful name!
> 
> Welcome cupcake! Looks like we'll be TTC buddies next year, very exciting!

Thanks for the warm welcome :) Uuuh how exciting! :) i'll be done with school/job training program in spring 2015 and August is both mine and SO's birthday month so it seemed fitting to start then :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome cupcake and aidensxmomma! :wave: :flower:

We're starting to get really popular now and it makes it feel that much closer. :happydance:
It'll be that much more exciting when the new year hits and we can all say "I will have a baby this/next year!" or "I will be TTC this year/next year!".


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome cupcake and aidensxmomma! :wave: :flower:
> 
> We're starting to get really popular now and it makes it feel that much closer. :happydance:
> It'll be that much more exciting when the new year hits and we can all say "I will have a baby this/next year!" or "I will be TTC this year/next year!".

I agree, very excited for 2015 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## krissie328

I am excited for 2015. I don't know when we are really going to start ttc, but I know it will most likely be in 2015. DH is wanting to NTNP right now but I am still a little anxious about that. DS is only 4 months old and I work full time so I think it would be a lot to handle having 2 so close.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't blame you for wanting to wait, that's a big part of the reason that DF and I are waiting. We want DS to be at least over 2 years old when baby #2 would be born, I couldn't do 2 under 2. I can also understand why your DH would want to start NTNP now since it took you a long time to conceive your DS though. Maybe a good compromise would be at least NTNP if not actively TTC around his first birthday? We will most likely start trying around DS's 2nd birthday in September, but I would rather be trying straight after our wedding in June.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I started to NTNP when Isla was about 9 or 10 months old but really there was no point then because I had no AF, (from bfing). My AF only came back in September after I went back to work as she's not bfing as often now...

Honestly, I can see why you would want to wait. It takes awhile to be ready again and it's nice not to have to worry about pregnancy, etc for a little while after your baby is born!


----------



## krissie328

Yea, my af returned after 10 weeks and has started to become regular. Which is amazing since it was never regular before! I know I have ovulated the last two months since I have been tracking it as well. 

I know where he is coming from. I finish graduate school in May, so I am thinking when DS turns 1 in July is probably the best time.


----------



## tverb84

Today I was watching The Doctors and they were talking about picking out the gender for your child. I don't think I would ever to do that because to me that is playing god and parents can or will be able to pick their child's eye colour, height etc. Whatever happened to letting your child develop as they are meant to be?


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't see anything wrong with choosing gender if it isn't your first child, but it is weird to me to choose what they will look like.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, that sucks that AF came back so quickly for you! I think starting when your DS is a year makes perfect sense :thumbup:

I really don't care too much about the gender of Baby #2. I know my DH would really like to have a son but he will also be thrilled with another daughter. I don't think that I would ever really want to choose the gender of my child as really I don't have a preference either way :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

I love my son and I would love another just as much if that's what I'm meant to have, but I would really love at least one DD that I can put in cute dresses and do girly things with. If we had a daughter the first time instead DF could have done all of the things that he could have done with a son with her, but I can't have a mother daughter relationship with my son. Dad's get the best of both world's and it's just not fair. Every woman has the daughter dream and the idea of having to give that up is saddening and frustrating. It puts a lot of pressure on me and my future child because DF has such a strict limit and he's not willing to keep trying until we have a girl. I know it isn't fair to baby #2 to have that expectation of a vulva on the ultrasound screen, but I can't help it. I would be so much more relaxed about gender if my next child wasn't possibly my last. ):


----------



## MamaByrd

I would have allll boys if I could! Having a girl scares me... That being said, I wouldn't choose. What's meant to be will be!


----------



## KalonKiki

Boys are great! Honestly I really only want one girl, I would love to have all of the rest of my kids be boys. I am glad that I had a boy first though because if I could only have one gender then I would rather that it be all boys. Having a boy first always felt right to me and I always knew that my first would be a boy. Well, except for when I actually got pregnant, then I was convinced that I had a girl, but I also just assumed that I would be wrong about my first being a boy. This time the idea of a girl feels right, but it could just be because I want at least one of each. Honestly if we had a 3rd though I think it would be a girl too, and if I got lucky enough to have a 4th then it would be another boy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I was petrified of having a daughter and initially only wanted boys but now wouldn't trade my sassy little girl for anything, (I might be singing a different tune once enter the teenage years :haha:)

I can totally understand why you want that mother/daughter bond. I really hope to have a fabulous relationship with Isla, like I have with my Mom. That being said, my Mom and youngest brother are really close and do lots of things together so they also have a really strong relationship...


----------



## krissie328

I am glad I had a boy first, but I really do want a girl too. I am hoping our next one is a little girl. But if it is a little boy we will likely try for #3. But if that one is a boy then we are done. 

I could see myself with three little boys. So I am happy with whatever comes to pass. But I kinda hope we stop at two. We have terrible public education so we plan to send them private and that would start adding up fast!


----------



## KalonKiki

The school we live by is actually really great for a small town. My DF actually teaches at the high school. Sometimes I want to have a girl next just so that we could have one of each and be done, but other times I think that I'd want a 3rd anyway. We both agreed on 4 maximum though.


----------



## cupcake.

I am the most girly girl ever, always have been, so I would love to have at least one daughter to dress in cute little dresses and tutus and stuff :) SO said he wants two kids and all girls haha
On the other side, as in my close family there has always been only girls (I have two sisters, 3 girl cousins and one of them just had her third little girl as well), i would also love to have a little boy :) I would pretty much be happy either way and anyways, you never know how the kids turn out. I mean, girls can turn out to be the biggest tomboys or a baby boy might turn out to want to do ballet and that's all fine. So you never really know anyways.


----------



## tverb84

I've always wanted to have a boy first then two girls.It's been like that for a long time.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We're thinking of stopping at 2, though if I have another girl DH might be up for having one more but 3 would be our absolute limit!


----------



## KalonKiki

Most likely we will end up having 3. Originally DF only wanted 2 and I wanted 4, but now that we have a son and he sees how fun being a dad is he wants 3 kids and I think that I would want to stop at 3 as well, haha. If my next pregnancy and labor is as awful as my first was I may decide that I don't want any more after this one, especially if we get our little princess.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah, my labour wasn't that bad, it's more my age that's a factor. More risks for Mom and baby after 35. Though I am in very good health and live a healthy lifestyle so would probably be OK. My Mom got pg with my youngest brother without trying at 37 and he was perfectly healthy and she had a wonderful pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

I just turned 23 and DF is still fairly young at 29 next month so age isn't a deciding factor for us unless we want to have huge age gaps between our kids (and we don't, haha). My mom was also "advanced maternal age" with both of my youngest siblings and they are perfectly fine and healthy. My mom has always had a very healthy reproductive system though, 5 perfectly healthy kids and not a single miscarriage. It's a little odd to have a mom that was both a teen mom and advanced maternal age, but it happens I suppose. She had two children at the age that I had my first, it's crazy. She was married to my father at 17 years old though and it's kind of a family thing on both sides to get married and have children very young. My generation is the first to start going away from that, though we all still got married and/or had kids by the time we hit 30. We actually all have boys between my grandparent's 6 great grandchildren, not a single girl. Two of my other cousins were pregnant around the same time that I was though, so DS has a bunch of boys to play with around his age on my side, it's really nice. Brandon's boy is 3 month's older and Jessica's boy is 5 months younger, then Katie's boy is 1 year older and Kevin's two boys are a few years older. Family get together's are going to be fun. :D


----------



## krissie328

Oh that is lovely to have a lot of cousins to play with. My sister's son is just under 4 months younger than mine so I look forward to them playing together. I grew up 600 miles away from mine so we didn't get a lot of time to be together. 

Age is a factor for me. I am 28 and DH is 30. I wanted to be done having kids at 31. DH is willing to go all the way to 37 (I would be 35) but I would rather just have our 2 maybe 3 and be done with it at the very least by 33. I don't have any concerns with having babies later, I just don't want to space them out that much more. 

In other news DH and I are going to go talk to the bank about buying a house! I have been looking around at what I think our price range would be and I have found a couple that are big enough for 2-3 kids and all our stuff. One in particular has my eye so I am hoping we can get it.


----------



## cupcake.

Cousins being so close in age is just the cutest thing ever! I grew up with a big family, sisters, grandmas (unfortunately men in my family don't tend to live very long, which is also a factor why I would love to give my dad a grandkid fairly early so he can really actively be a part of his/her life), cousins, aunts, uncles, greataunts even haha I'm such a family person and I hope I can give that onto my children as well. 

For me age isn't really an issue either, I'll be 23 when we start trying so depending on how long we'll have to try for I'll hopefully be 23/24 when I have my first. My mom had my older sister when she just turned 24, had me when she was almost 26 and then had my little sister when she was almost 29. I know it's not like super young but I always felt like my friend's moms were much older than my mom is and I always loved that my mom was relatively young. 


@krissie328 oh, how exciting that you will possibly buy a house! Hope you'll get the one you have your eyes on! :)


----------



## MamaByrd

My parents were both 21 by the time they had my brother and I. My mom was always cautioning me not to have kids under 30, but I realize now that that's just jealousy. I had always had 26 in my head for the perfect time to have my first. Have no clue why, just always thought that... And it's turning out that's going to come true! 

I'm glad my OH will be 30. Not that younger men can't be great, mature fathers, it just seems men mature muuuuch later than women. I've been over the whole party, drunk scene for a couple years now and my 28yo OH is just now getting out of it (thank GOD!!) 

That being said, I think I'd want to have all my children by 35ish.. I like the idea of being a young mom, but I like the idea of getting to travel, vacation, and retire by my 50's better! :thumbup:

On another note, I have been having incessant baby dreams! I mean, I get them every once and while but for the past couple weeks it's been EVERY. NIGHT! What's up with that!?


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed that you get the house you want, Krissie! :thumbup:
We're set for at least two children here in our 3 bedroom rental house and could probably swing three or even four kids if we had two of each gender. We won't be buying a house for a long time though. We'll probably just wait to build our own house.

I had a lot of baby dreams in the two years or three years leading up to my pregnancy with with DS too. They were all either :bfp: dreams or dreams about a baby boy. You know the crazy thing? The month before I got pregnant I had a dream that I got a :bfp: on the exact kind of test I ended up using when I tested a month later and then the next night I had another dream where a male doctor told me that I was pregnant. So after I tested and got my :bfp: on the home pregnancy test I scheduled an appointment with my primary care physician to confirm and she ended up not being available so they scheduled me with a male doctor and he told me that I was definitely pregnant. Sometimes dreams can be crazy indicators. I'm hopeful that since I had a bunch of dreams about a baby girl while I was pregnant that it means that I will have a girl this time. The same thing happened to my mom. When she was pregnant with my youngest sister she dreamed about a baby boy, even though she knew that she was having a girl. Then when Bella was 13 months old she got pregnant with my youngest brother.

My family is really big too, especially my dad's side. We usually have 5 generations living at one time, 4 at the very least.


----------



## tverb84

So my ultrasound went good today. It only took about 10-15 mins and I was going to ask when the results would be in but I forgot.


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad that everything went well with the ultrasound and I hope that the results are positive. :thumbup:

DS started walking tonight! I can't believe how fast he's growing up. Also, I should have never checked Facebook today. It turns out that every woman from my pregnancy group that was also a FTM and had a boy that is pregnant again is having a girl this time. It just makes me feel like I won't be as lucky when it's my turn and that I'll be the only one that didn't get their little princess. I know it's ridiculous, but I'm fertile and my hormones are going a little nuts.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting news re the house Krissie! Hope all goes well. 

I actually didn't want to try to have kids until I was around 30 and then I got sick (I have Crohn's disease and had a really bad flare) so had to wait longer to try. My DH and I were/are both very career focused though and loved to travel and have social time with friends. The majority of my friends waited to have kids too, which is probably why I didn't think about it much until later. I do wish I could have had my first a bit earlier but in my 20's I never even thought about kids. Then once I started TTC I couldn't get pregnant fast enough and became baby/kid obsessed :haha:

Keely, sorry you are feeling down, hormones make things extra tough :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I agree on the hormones. Today is CD 2 and I am feeling sad about it. Even though I don't want to be pregnant just yet. Go figure. I think some of it too is all the excitement around my sister's baby. I am sure it will pass soon enough and I will make it to July!


----------



## KalonKiki

The right age to become a mom is different for everyone. Some people feel more than ready right out of high school and others don't feel ready until their biological clock is almost up. And I suppose that there are also a rare few out there that never feel ready for kids and never want them. The broody bug started to hit a little as soon as I hit 20 and then after I met DF and we had the pregnancy scare in October 2012 that caused me to make an account here on BnB I was full blown baby crazy and super broody. There was something about meeting the man that I wanted to spend the rest of my life with that made me desperately want to make a baby with him. 3 months later we had the happy accident that led to DS (Tara knows this whole story as we were WTT together at the time). We were using the rhythm method and it worked out really well until my job at the time became stressful and messed with my cycles, so I couldn't predict ovulation for January and we ended up having :sex: on the one day that was the least safe.

Also I had a dream last night that DF and I were TTC. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I first got broody about 20. I got married at 19 and about that time both my best friends had babies. We tried for awhile but got discouraged. Since I was still working on my undergraduate we just ntnp until I was 22. Then I got crazy again and we tried a few things and consulted with an RE when I got my PCOS dx. But then DH lost his job and we moved 2 hours away and were really struggling for a couple years so went back to ntnp. Then we moved back to where we were originally and I was super unhappy, then we moved 2 hours away again and I had a job I really loved. So I went to the doctor who was so mean to me. She refused to help, but at least did insist DH was tested. It was then we found out he had low motility on top of my PCOS. So I was extremely discouraged and depressed. So we continued ntnp and talked about adoption in a few years. Then I finally got prescribed Clomid by an amazing doctor and on our first cycle I got pregnant. (We think the fact that DH was working 16 hour days and drinking a ton of caffeine is what helped him.) It was a really good pregnancy outside of having some blood sugar problems about midway. 

That doctor is the one I really want to go back to but she is about 2 hours away as we moved back over the summer so I could take a job since I just finished graduate school. But I am on a two year contract, so either we wait two years and hope we both find a job. Or I have to deal with the doctors down here. So far what I have concluded is DH is happy with his job, I like mine and my sister and mom live here, so I am thinking we are staying put. Hence we are looking to buy a house.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Krissie, so glad that you finally found a doctor that could help you. Now that you know Clomid works so well for you, I bet you'll get your BFP quickly next time!

I agree that timing is different for everyone. I didn't meet DH until I was 25 and got married when I was 28, needed the man first before I could get my BFP :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Yep and to top it all off I have been ovulating the last two cycles all on my own!! I am hoping with my weightloss and the pregnancy that I actually end up being fertile. 

I think everyone's timing is different and it works for them. I really can see why we had to wait all that time to get pregnant. I was in school, hubby has been in school, ect. We have been super unstable, it is just now that I finished graduate school and hubby finished his certificate that we both have well paying jobs. I am glad things happened the way they did. It makes now so much better.


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies! I have been AWOL the last couple of weeks because my internship started and with five classes on top of that I've been beat to death! So much work and only more to come but I just have to get to December and then I'm almost done! The hubby was also gone every week in October with work...only saw him six days total so it's been a rough month all around. But he came home last night and I took a much needed day off today! So good to relax, even if it's only for a day. 

How's everyone doing? We're in the holiday season! It'll be 2015 before you know it.


----------



## tverb84

It's not a very nice Halloween here. It's been raining all day and this afternoon it started to get windy, still is now. Not many kids came only about 15 and we still have candy left over. :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

I think this is the warmest Halloween I have ever seen here. Lots of kids, we dressed ds up and visited my mom. Now we are watching scary movies.


----------



## tverb84

I love horror movies. It's 3 degrees Celsius here but I have no clue how to convert that. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all. Sorry I've been gone for a few days. I am several pages behind and will catch up this weekend or early next week. Welcome to our new members! I will get you added to our list once I get caught up. Just didn't want you all thinking I had forgotten about you.

It has been a terrible, sleep deprived, week over here. My DS is getting over a cold, cutting teeth and getting ready to crawl (this is not bad but these big mikestones always interrupt his sleep patterns). All this together has meant practically zero sleep since Tuesday. 

We then got some bad news about my brother Wednesday night. He has been a drug addict for 19 years, heroin user for 14 of those. He has been sober for a year and doing well. But there are still legal issues from his past he is dealing with. A very very long story short- he had a friend that died last year and he is going to be charged with 2nd degree murder in his death (all drug related). Will probably wind up pleaing to manslaughter and serve some prison time. Please realize this is a long and complicated situation that's too much to go into here. My brother is a very good person who has made a lot of stupid choices in his life. When his friend died he did everything he could to save him, including getting him to a hospital but it wasn't enough. Could go on about this for awhile but I'll stop here.

And then today the most horrible news I've gotten in a very long time.

My BIL and SIL are foster parents. Today one of their foster sons, Cole, was in my BILs truck.BIL had to run back inside to grab his wallet. Cole stayed in the truck and pulled the emergency brake and the truck started rolling. My BIL ran after the truck. When he got to it he pulled the door open. Cole was apparently leaning on/hanging onto the door. When it was opened, he fell out of the truck and before my BIL could do anything, the truck had rolled onto him. My BIL is a seasoned firefighter/paramedic. Cole was unresponsive but he was able to keep him alive until an air vac team arrived. He was flown to the children's hospital and immediately taken to the OR. He had made it through surgery with a fractured skull, broken eye socket (he list the eye), broken pelvic bone, his spleen removed and bleeding in his lungs. He is on a ventilator which is breathing 100 % for him. Cole is 4 years old. Him, his brother and sister have been with my in laws since late spring. I have no idea what is going to happen from here. He is alive so that is what I am focusing on. Unfortunately this is not the first family member who has been run over and had to fight for his life. This all feels uncomfortably familiar ...like a nightmare you can't wake up from. If you are one to pray, please pray for Cole. He's a little fighter but could use some massive prayer warriors behind him.

Like I said, I will be catching up over the next few days and getting our list updated. Thanks gals and hope you all have a nice weekend


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh my gosh KK, I'm so sorry about your brother and Cole! I will be praying to any and all deities that might listen. I'm also sorry about Charles sleep patterns changing with teething and learning to crawl. We're going through the same thing with Liam right now only he's learning to walk instead of crawl. We think he's cutting molars, he already has all 8 of his front teeth. He's doing well with walking so far though and he stands up all by himself just fine. He just started doing it two days ago, it's crazy how they just hit those milestones out of nowhere. He's been doing nothing but crawling and cruising for the last 5 months and the all of a sudden just stands up and starts walking as if he knew how to do it all along.

Welcome back Symphony! It's good that you're keeping really busy, it'll make the time go a lot faster. :hugs:

Did everyone have a good Halloween? We made an appearance at a block party hosted by the downtown commity here in our town (my DF is their grant writer) and then we went home and watched scary movies and passed out candy to a few trick or treater's. We didn't dress DS up this year and last year we only put him in a Halloween onsie that a family member bought him, but next year we plan to get him a costume and take him trick or treating since he will be old enough. I mentioned to DF that we might be pregnant next Halloween and he said that indeed we might, so I'm really excited that he's so keen on trying next September. If we got pregnant on the second cycle we'd be finding out just a couple of days before Halloween if not on Halloween. I think it's likely, it only took one time DTD unprotected out of the whole month of January to get pregnant with DS, so I don't think it's unreasonable to believe that we could get pregnant in our first two cycles of actually trying for a baby.

I'm sorry about the rough journey you went through trying to get your DS Krissie! I'm glad that Clomid works well for you though and that you've been ovulating all on your own the past couple of cycles. FXed that you'll get pregnant much sooner this time. :thumbup:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sending you some :hugs: KK. I will be keeping your brother, Cole, and your in-laws in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you ladies so much. Cole made it through surgery last night. He made tremendous progress and was taken off the ventilator today. The eye that they thought he had lost became responsive today. He woke up and spoke. I am flabbergasted. The amount of progress that he has come in such a short amount of time is simply a miracle. I have a close cousin that was in a hit and run several years ago. It was weeks before he was off the ventilator and months before he was at the point where Cole is at now. There is a LONG road of recovery ahead and it's not to say he isn't out of danger. But the immediate danger has passed and by the Grace of God it looks like he will survive. Please continue to keep him in your prayers along with my nephew, Max (who is 10) who was with my BIL and Cole when the accident happened and had to witness everything. He is fairly traumatized and is going to have to do a different kind of healing.


----------



## kksy9b

aidensxmomma said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? :flower:
> 
> After a chat with OH yesterday he told me that it's possible we could be TTC in a year and a half, which would be around May 2016 :happydance: I'm WTT for my fourth and my OH's first.


Welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know if you change the month and I will update the list! 

Ladies- it is NOVEMBER already! Soon it will be 2015 and some can say "i'm trying this year" and the rest can say "i'm trying next year!" I think with the last timr i was waiting when it hit that "i'm going to be trying next year" stage it seemed to go SO much faster and became so much more real!


----------



## tverb84

KK I'm glad Cole is doing better. It amazes me how fast things can happen.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that Cole is out of immediate danger and is making great progress. And poor Max! I can't imagine how traumatic that must have been for him. I hope that things only continue to get better from here on out. :hugs:

I know, it's hard to believe that November is already here! I got really giddy when I looked at my ticker and saw that I have less than 10 months to go, it's great to see a 9 on there. I've already been back in WTT for as long as I have left on my ticker and as fast as that time flew I'll be TTC before I know it. It's exciting to think that a lot of us will either be able to say that we're officially trying this year or that we only have 1 year or less to go.


----------



## cupcake.

i just made a ticker and got super excited since it read 8 months ! :) 
Even though some days the waiting is really tough, in general I'm always stunned at how fast time goes and that August is going to be here before I know it :)


----------



## krissie328

Kk- I am so sorry about everything going on right now. I am glad Cole is doing better. You all are in my prayers.

Cupcake- I saw mine said 8 months a couple days ago and was a little panicked. I am not sure I am going to be ready to ttc #2 so soon. I am sure as it gets closer I will feel less overwhelmed though.


----------



## bakedbean

kksy9b - I'm so so sorry to hear your bad news, that's so awful :( I'm so glad that Cole is recovering though - that's amazing progress! I hope he continues to make such good progress and has a speedy recovery. :hugs:

Could you add me to the group please? :happydance: So far we've planned to start in October 2016 :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome bakedbean! :wave: :flower:

Don't worry Krissie, your DS will be much different at 1 year than he is right now, it's amazing how much they grow and change in that time. Especially when he starts saying words in context and walking you won't feel like he's too young for another one. You have to add 9 months on top of that if you happen to fall pregnant on the first cycle as well and he'll grow and change even more in that 9 months. I have no doubt that I will feel ready for my next baby by the time that he/she arrives. I've been doing some research on girl swaying and honestly I feel like we were lucky to get a boy last time as we already eat a pretty girl swaying diet and I wear lavander soap and DF keeps hematite around. DF also wears briefs which is supposed to sway girl. It really looks like we won't have to change much to do even a hardcore girl sway and that makes me feel a lot less stressed out about the whole thing. We unintentionally swayed boy last time by DTD on O day and in a boy moon phase (positive ions everywhere).


----------



## aidensxmomma

KK - I'm so glad to hear that Cole is making such amazing progress and will continue to keep your family in my thoughts. :hugs:

It just blows my mind that I actually have a TTC date at all. :haha: I've been waiting so long with no end date that it's almost overwhelming to have one. I catch myself sometimes freaking out asking myself whether I'm really ready and I've still got a year and a half. :dohh: I know in my heart I am more than ready, but just knowing that's it's actually going to happen makes me a little scared. It'll get worse as the time gets closer I'm sure. lol.

I got caught by my OH on BnB yesterday. :haha: Obviously he knows I want a baby since we've had those conversations multiple times and he knows I use BnB, but I don't think he realized how much I was on the forum. But on the bright side, he didn't really say anything bad, which I see as a good sign. My OH has said that he's never really wanted kids (although I think deep down he does) but the more we've talked about it, the more open he's become to the idea and now if I mention something baby related, he doesn't freak out right away. We've even had a conversation about names. So I think the more that we talk about it, the more comfortable he gets with the idea. It's a huge relief. 

Sorry for the long-winded post. :flower:


----------



## krissie328

My husband always makes fun of me on bnb. Until he has a question he wants me to ask. :haha:

I am starting to think we are going to try gender swaying for a girl too. I think if we had one next dh would be okay stopping at two. I might have to start looking into that after the holidays.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I want two more babies (my OH isn't so sure :haha: ) and am considering gender swaying for the last but not my next one. I would be happy with either, especially since I already have a boy and a girl. If my next is a boy, I'd want to sway girl for my last and vice versa so my OH has one of each though.


----------



## tverb84

This morning I had a dream that I was buying baby things or was going to. When I saw a woman who's pregnant at the gym I was jealous it wasn't me. That's the first time I've felt jealous in a while.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's great that your OH has agreed to a TTC date aidensxmomma. For a while I wasn't exactly sure when my date would be either and it's really frustrating. The only reason that I'm gender swaying this time is that this one may end up being my last baby, I have no way of knowing for sure right. I'd rather sway for this one and end up having a third baby that I don't have to sway for than to leave it up to nature this time, have another boy, and then have DF tell me that he doesn't want another baby. I've always wanted at least one of each and as much as I would probably still want a third or fourth I could deal with only having two as long as I have my boy and my girl. I love the idea of a big family, but DF unfortunately does not.


----------



## kksy9b

bakedbean said:


> kksy9b - I'm so so sorry to hear your bad news, that's so awful :( I'm so glad that Cole is recovering though - that's amazing progress! I hope he continues to make such good progress and has a speedy recovery. :hugs:
> 
> Could you add me to the group please? :happydance: So far we've planned to start in October 2016 :)

Thank you very much and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Congratulations on having a date planned! Let me know if your dates change and I'll update the list!


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> It's great that your OH has agreed to a TTC date aidensxmomma. For a while I wasn't exactly sure when my date would be either and it's really frustrating. The only reason that I'm gender swaying this time is that this one may end up being my last baby, I have no way of knowing for sure right. I'd rather sway for this one and end up having a third baby that I don't have to sway for than to leave it up to nature this time, have another boy, and then have DF tell me that he doesn't want another baby. I've always wanted at least one of each and as much as I would probably still want a third or fourth I could deal with only having two as long as I have my boy and my girl. I love the idea of a big family, but DF unfortunately does not.

I'm actually really surprised my OH was willing to set a date with me. He was so against the idea of kids, but I think he's changing his mind. He's willing to talk to me a little about baby-related topics now and seems to be more comfortable with the idea :)

I can understand why you want to gender sway. If I didn't have one of each already, I probably would too if there was a chance my next would be my last. Is it going to make TTC more stressful do you think?

I love the idea of a big family, too, although four is going to be my max. I don't think my sanity could survive any more kids than that. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Don't get me wrong, my DF loves being a dad and is really excited to have another one, he's just sensible in the financial department and only wants to have as many children as he thinks we can comfortably afford. I can agree with him on that though, I'd only want 3 or 4 children tops anyway. He's keen on the idea of a third but isn't sure right now if we will be able to afford one, so we'd rather be safe than sorry by gender swaying this time as he really wants a girl this time as well. Right now it doesn't feel like it will be more stressful to TTC because we both feel confident that our sway will work but I'm sure that when the time gets here it will make things a bit more stressful as I'll constantly worry if we really got our timing right or if there are enough negative ions in our home or if DF is cheating on his diet or forgetting to take his supplements. I'll have to find a way to manage it though because my cycles are very sensitive to stress and O or AF tends to be postponed by it easily. I think I'll be more stressed out when I actually get pregnant though. I just know that I'll be telling myself that it's another boy so that I can get used to the idea rather than be disappointed if the ultrasound shows us obvious boy parts. I'm considering getting one of those blood tests at 8-10 weeks or whatever that are supposed to tell you gender.


----------



## MamaByrd

I'm so sorry to hear that news, KK. How terrible..

aidensmomma, congrats on your OH coming around! I knew it was only a matter of time...

I can't seem to read my OH lately. I know he wants kids. I even asked him if I didn't want to have kids if he would support that and he flat out said no. That he wants a family. BUT, every time I bring them up I get virtually ignored.. I don't understand why. I'm not saying LET'S GET PREGNANT NOW! But, when I say stuff about being a SAHM or something like that he just doesn't respond. It's weird... Men.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MamaByrd said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that news, KK. How terrible..
> 
> aidensmomma, congrats on your OH coming around! I knew it was only a matter of time...
> 
> I can't seem to read my OH lately. I know he wants kids. I even asked him if I didn't want to have kids if he would support that and he flat out said no. That he wants a family. BUT, every time I bring them up I get virtually ignored.. I don't understand why. I'm not saying LET'S GET PREGNANT NOW! But, when I say stuff about being a SAHM or something like that he just doesn't respond. It's weird... Men.

Thanks MamaByrd. :)

I'm actually really surprised that my OH even agreed to the tentative date. We only actually made our relationship official on Halloween (as in 3 days ago :haha: ) We've been exclusive FWB for a year, living together for 11 months, spent tons of time talking about a relationship and have recently started making more concrete future plans (including the possibility of marriage and babies), but didn't actually have an official relationship. :dohh: We set our tentative TTC date and discussed getting married before we started dating :rofl: Granted, my OH is my childhood sweetheart and a long-time friend, so that makes our story not quite so crazy. lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think men are just like that, they generally don't talk about babies and their desire to have them much. Mine hates it when I bring up the subject even though he's made it obvious that he's excited to have another. I take ignoring it as a better sign than making it apparent that they have no interest in babies and aren't ready for them. These days he just lets me get it out of my system when I need to. :haha:
I really need to stop checking Facebook for a while, people having babies left and right. One of my old coworkers just had her second boy yesterday and while I'm very happy for her and congratulated her it made me a little jealous that we aren't quite ready to start trying for a second baby yet. Lately I've been looking at my son when he nurses back to sleep at night and remember how little he used to be and I start to think that it might not be so bad to have another little blue bundle, even if it means that I might never get my pink one. I feel like I've finally reached that point where I'm so ready to be a second time mom that I just want to be pregnant and have another tiny baby again rather than desperately wanting the opposite gender of my first. I'll see how I feel about it when our date gets a little closer and if I still feel the same way then I may just decide not to gender sway after all. Maybe I've just been so broody lately because DS is walking now and feels so much less like a baby than he used to.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Keely my DH is like yours, very financially responsible, which is why he wants to wait until Isla is a bit older so we have less time with two in full time day care. I also feel like everyone around me is getting pregnant, having second babies, am starting to get broody...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Thank you ladies so much. Cole made it through surgery last night. He made tremendous progress and was taken off the ventilator today. The eye that they thought he had lost became responsive today. He woke up and spoke. I am flabbergasted. The amount of progress that he has come in such a short amount of time is simply a miracle. I have a close cousin that was in a hit and run several years ago. It was weeks before he was off the ventilator and months before he was at the point where Cole is at now. There is a LONG road of recovery ahead and it's not to say he isn't out of danger. But the immediate danger has passed and by the Grace of God it looks like he will survive. Please continue to keep him in your prayers along with my nephew, Max (who is 10) who was with my BIL and Cole when the accident happened and had to witness everything. He is fairly traumatized and is going to have to do a different kind of healing.


I was away until today so am just reading this now. Am sending lots of prayers to your little nephew and that his recovery will go as smoothly as possible.

Thinking of you and your family. Hope things work out with your brother as well :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I had a dream last night that I had twin boys and I was so happy, DF and I were trying to figure out what to name them. DS was also such a cute big brother, it was a great dream. I'm going to take this as a sign that I shouldn't gender sway this time because I don't have to in order to be happy. This will be our first time actually TTC a baby and I really want it to be just that, trying to get pregnant with a healthy baby instead of trying to get pregnant with a girl. My second child is too soon for me to doom myself to becoming a mom of all boys if I don't sway and I'm sure that if we did have another boy this time I could convince DF to either go for one more or we could talk about adopting one. The worst that happens is that I have a troupe of healthy little boys that love me more than anything in the world. The way I see it I win either way. I know I talk about this a lot, but I need to get it out somewhere and this is the best place to do it. It's a decision I've been really struggling with because DF hasn't given me a definite on a third child, but I'm not going to worry about it anymore it won't do me any good. It actually feels pretty liberating to look less longingly at all of the cute girl clothes in the store and to feel less jealous of pink bumps simply for being pink.


----------



## tverb84

I haven't gotten a call from my doctor yet about my ultra sound so I'm guessing that is a good thing. If there was something urgent I would probably get a call by now.


----------



## KalonKiki

No news is almost always good news, so that's good to hear about your ultrasound! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I agree that no news is good news re the ultrasound :thumbup:

Keely, I think that's a great attitude to have. One of my best friends has twin boys (she had to do IVF) and they have pretty much decided that they are done with having kids now. She gets asked all the time if she's planning on having another kid to try for a girl and she says no, she would only try to have a third if she wanted a third CHILD, not a boy or girl. Either one is a blessing and I agree strongly with that :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie I think that your friend has a great attitude. I do believe that all children are a blessing and it doesn't matter the gender. I would be happy with a boy or a girl. I do know DH would like a girl but he says he could see us with 3 boys!! My main goal is to have a healthy bubba. 

Especially watching my sister live through having one in the NICU. It makes me appreciate my experience so much more. 

I am suppose to go talk to the doctor tomorrow about getting an IUD. With less than 8 months to go I am not sure it is worth it anymore. When I made the appointment we were looking at July 2016.


----------



## KalonKiki

Children are definitely a blessing no matter what their gender, we just wanted to sway the odds since it could potentially be our last and we wanted our best chance at a girl, but we still would have been completely happy and excited to have another boy. DS is a really pretty boy and gets mistaken for a girl when we go out a lot though. Like seriously, at least one person every time that we go to the store to buy groceries, it's crazy. At his 12 week scan I really thought that he was a girl because his skull looked so girly, but it turned out that he's just really pretty. :haha:


----------



## June2012

Hi

I'm hoping to try in 2016.
:)


----------



## KalonKiki

June2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hoping to try in 2016.
> :)

Hello and welcome! :wave: :flower:
Do you know which month you plan to TTC? Just let us know and KK will add you to the appropriate spot on the list in the second post on page one. :D


----------



## tverb84

If I don't hear from my doctor next week I'm going to call and see if the results are in.


----------



## KalonKiki

I talked to DF tonight and he said that we can start trying in July! I'm so excited! I don't think that our date is going to move up any further than that though, so go ahead and put me down for July 2015 KK. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

June2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm hoping to try in 2016.
> :)

Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know when you decide on a month and I'll move you to the right spot. This is a great group of gals and we all look forward to getting to know you!

Keely - yay!!!!:happydance::happydance: What great news! I'm so excited (and only slightly jealous lol) for you that it is coming up SO SOON! And I think it's a great attitude that you have on letting the gender be what it is without swaying. Girls are great, but so are boys. And if you did have another boy, then Liam will have a built in best friend as they get into teenage years and beyond (which is where I see a lot of brother/sister (including myself and my brothers) start to drift apart but same sex siblings seem to stay closer). I hope you get the girl that you are wanting, but as long as baby is healthy I'm sure in the end it won't matter :) I'll leave it swaying :pink: on the list for now but can change it later for you if you'd like :)

Tara- Hopefully no news is good news. Keep us updated and hope all is well :flower:


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> I talked to DF tonight and he said that we can start trying in July! I'm so excited! I don't think that our date is going to move up any further than that though, so go ahead and put me down for July 2015 KK. :happydance:

Yay we are ttc buddies!!


----------



## KalonKiki

We'll probably end up doing a loose sway for the first three cycles (like stopping BD when the OPK turns positive but not really doing the diet or supplements) but if we don't get pregnant in the first three cycles we'll just start BDing straight through all of my fertile days. I hope that we eventually get a little girl whether it's this next baby or any child we decide to have after, but for now I'm not too worried about it. If I'm meant to have a girl one day then I will have one whether I sway or not. It would be great for Liam to have a little brother close to him in age though, so I'd almost rather have another boy this time just for that. I'm just so ready for another :bfp: and another bump, :pink: or :blue:. With Liam walking now it really reminds me that I don't have a baby anymore but a full fledged toddler.

And yay for being TTC buddies Krissie! :happydance:
Maybe we'll both get our girls this time since our first month trying we'll be under a girl sign (moon phase) and we both got pregnant in our first month (kind of sort of, I got pregnant from one night of unprotected sex and for you it was your first month using Clomid) last time. August will put us under a girl sign too, same with October and November. 4/5 months isn't bad. :haha:

Also KK your new picture of Charles is adorable! I miss the days when Liam was that little sometimes but at the same time I love my sweet little toddler that calls me "mama" and gives me kisses. :cloud9:
I think I'm going to love being a STM even more than I loved being a FTM because I will have both a fun, sweet little boy walking and talking and all kind of other things and a tiny bundle at the same time. <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I talked to DF tonight and he said that we can start trying in July! I'm so excited! I don't think that our date is going to move up any further than that though, so go ahead and put me down for July 2015 KK. :happydance:
> 
> Yay we are ttc buddies!!Click to expand...

Yay, me too! Will be fun to all be trying at the same time!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome June 2012 :hi:

Tara, I really do hope that everything is alright. I'm sure the doctor would have called you already if there was anything to be worried about :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mrs. Eddie said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I talked to DF tonight and he said that we can start trying in July! I'm so excited! I don't think that our date is going to move up any further than that though, so go ahead and put me down for July 2015 KK. :happydance:
> 
> Yay we are ttc buddies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, me too! Will be fun to all be trying at the same time!Click to expand...

It will be great to all be trying at the same time! :bunny:

I was looking at our list and noticed a few people that were active for a while but sort of disappeared. I think LaurenH2B actually convinced her OH to start trying right now or at the beginning of next year or something, but I wonder how everyone else is doing. Maybe they're keeping really busy or it's possible that they could be getting on less often because they feel less broody if they do. Either way I hope that they're all doing well and I wish them the best of luck. :thumbup:


----------



## MamaByrd

I read and run a lot. Sorry!

It's just hard to come on here sometimes knowing that July 2016 is sooooo far away :cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

Perfectly understandable hun, we've all been there at one point or another. :hugs:
It's a lot harder for me to get on Facebook than it is to get on here because so many women from my October Pumpkins 2013 group are either already pregnant again or TTC. Then on top of that I have to deal with people on my friends list and people on THEIR friends lists posting pregnancy and birth announcements. I could handle it back when it was just one or two people, but lately it's a lot of people all posting at once and doing it constantly with pictures and all and it's just too much for my poor little heart to take all at once. I always thought that it would be easier to wait for my second child back when I was WTT for my first, but it really doesn't get any easier to wait for a baby no matter how many you have had. If you're broody then you're broody and that's all there is to it and it sucks. This time I'm not going to assume that it will be any easier to wait for #3 than it was to wait for the other two.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kaylee, July 2016 will get here before you know it :thumbup:

Keely, I'm the same. My first friend from our Mom and Baby group just announced that she's pregnant (due in May) and a couple of friends have just had their second.


----------



## tverb84

Tonight I went out for supper with my family because my cousin came back after working this summer in a different province. I ate more than I usual do and still full now. I'll probably sleep pretty good tonight.

That's great kiki that your oh agreed on ttcing next July.


----------



## KalonKiki

Did you have a good outing with your family? What was for dinner? It's always good to spend time with family now and then, I wish I got to see mine more often.


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I talked to DF tonight and he said that we can start trying in July! I'm so excited! I don't think that our date is going to move up any further than that though, so go ahead and put me down for July 2015 KK. :happydance:
> 
> Yay we are ttc buddies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, me too! Will be fun to all be trying at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> It will be great to all be trying at the same time! :bunny:
> 
> I was looking at our list and noticed a few people that were active for a while but sort of disappeared. I think LaurenH2B actually convinced her OH to start trying right now or at the beginning of next year or something, but I wonder how everyone else is doing. Maybe they're keeping really busy or it's possible that they could be getting on less often because they feel less broody if they do. Either way I hope that they're all doing well and I wish them the best of luck. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've been MIA from the forum lately. I get even more broody when I spend a lot of time on here, which got to be a little much. But I'm feeling a bit better now. Still not past the broodiness enough to not want to beg my OH to TTC now though. :haha:

I've been doing pretty good, though. I got to go visit family Tuesday and Wednesday and then did my college orientation yesterday. I start college on Monday :happydance: I'm really hoping it helps with the broodiness some. I'm going crazy waiting. It feels like 2016 is forever away. Fortunately, my facebook feed doesn't seem as full of pregnancy/birth announcements these days but there's still tons of babies. Plus my brother's girlfriend is due to have her baby January 15th, and I know that my nephew being born is going to send my broodiness into overdrive. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aidens I bet you will find college a great distraction and 2016 will be here before you know it. This forum also fuels my broodiness too. I am part of an FB group that consists of ladies from here (we were all due in August 2013) and three of those ladies are now pregnant....


----------



## krissie328

I can understand how bnb fuels your broodiness. There have been periods where I disappear too. I think it helps now with ds because I visit the baby boards now. 

In other news I passed my qualification exams yesterday so I can now apply for my full certificate. 

I also made a decision that I was not going to get an iud. We thought about it and agree if I got pregnant before July it wouldn't be that bad. So we are going to keep using what we have been and go from there.


----------



## KalonKiki

The reason that Facebook is so bad for me right now I think is because there are lots of women with babies that are younger than mine that either just had a baby, are pregnant again, or currebtly TTC. DS was born at 38 weeks on September 23rd when he was due October 7th so he was the fourth Pumpkin to be born in the whole group. There was one more September baby born after him but the other four September moms aren't active in the group anymore. We have two women with new babies (they got pregnant just a couple of months after giving birth and both were not tried for, one was actually an IUD oopsie), I think four that are currently pregnant again, and I believe that three more are currently TTC. It's about half of our active members and while I'm happy for them and know that they have their reasons for such a small age gap and we have our reasons for going for the "normal" two or three year gap it still seems somehow unfair and I feel a little left out. Like I'm the only one with an OH that is making me wait for another baby. I know that's probably not true as I know at least one other FTM in the group that is waiting to TTC #2 next year, it just really feels like it sometimes.

I don't recommend an IUD anyway Krissie, I've heard too many horror stories and too many stories about accidental pregnancy with those things. As mentioned above we had one mom that got pregnant with an IUD in just a couple of months after having her daughter (she already had 3 or 4 other kids and was ready to be done after her last DD) and we just had another mom that had her IUD fall out in the toilet recently. I'll never get one, condoms and cycle tracking for me thanks.

My broodiness gets worse the closer the date gets, I think it's because we then have less reasons to wait. We started out with a ton of reasons and now we only have about two left because we've completed everything else. Right now DF's only requirement is that we be able to save at least $500 a month (which we can definitely do even if I just get a part time job working evenings and weekends) and my only requirement is that we wait for our wedding in June. I can understand how BnB fuels broodiness though, I went MIA for a while back mostly because things got busy completing goals but it did make time pass faster and I felt less broody. I was mostly talking about older posters in the thread that were posting in here every day but then suddenly stopped (WhiteKhocolat for example).


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I have heard a lot of bad things about them. My friend had a perforated uterus from hers. We are using condoms and cycle tracking as well. We both know we want a second and if it happened we can afford it, even if I would be a bit crazy for a few years!! I would rather wait until July but if we get a surprise it was obviously meant to be.


----------



## KalonKiki

I really hope that I can make it to July without any surprises because I'm really looking forward to actually TTC this time and I really want to get married first, but any time starting as soon as July hits I will happily welcome a :bfp:!


----------



## kksy9b

I think I'm more the culprit to waiting than my DH. Until recently he was very much on the "one and done" train. But as my DS gets older Ben is open to a second. I don't think he would mid a smaller age gap, since it would get me back to work sooner, but I am the one pushing for a bigger gap. For one, I REALLY want to get moved ad settled before getting preggo. I was nauseous 24/7 for 7 weeks with Charles and the thought of having to move at the same time is so unappealing. But also, this will be our last biological one (if we have second boy we will look at adopting an older girl after the boys would both be in school) and I'm not ready to start my last pregnancy yet. I know it sounds silly, but I LOVED being pregnant and it's sad for me to think it will only happen one more time. I kind of want to push it off longer so that I can extend my "having babies" season of life for as long as possible


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally understand not wanting to rush through what you know will be your last baby. It makes me really sad to think that this could be my last one as well which is why I originally wanted to wait until May or June of 2016 but then I realized that I'm going to be sad about my last pregnancy/baby and the fact that it will never happen for me again after that no matter when it happens, so why make myself wait an extra year when it won't change anything, I'd just be insanely broody for even longer? Definitely don't want smaller than a two year gap though and I really don't want any bigger than a four year gap either. My DF is the main pusher to wait, but only for financial reasons. He'd probably want to start trying right now if our finances were in order. If we have another boy this time then we will probably consider adopting a girl later as well for our third. If we have a girl this time though then we will be trying for another biological child. A fourth child is completely and totally up in the air, we won't know if it's going to happen or not until after our third. We're done after that though.


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Did you have a good outing with your family? What was for dinner? It's always good to spend time with family now and then, I wish I got to see mine more often.

I had a good time. We went to a burger restaurant and one of my uncles was cut off from drinking because all he did was drink. Plus he was a bit loud and it was a bit embarrassing.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yikes, I'm sorry about your uncle! I'm glad that you had a good time reguardless though.

So two of the ladies that were TTC in my Pumpkins group found out that they are pregnant like today or yesterday. One of them ended up asking me the most insensitive question that you can ask someone that you know for a fact is WTT for a while: "Or you could just start TTC right now??? Lol". She's always been kind of a passive aggressive bitch though, I know it's not nice to think ill of someone but she's just really not that nice a person. Sorry hun but not all of us have husbands that are willing to TTC just one year after we gave birth to our last baby and it's not nice to remind us of that. Sorry for the rant. I'm really happy for the other girl though, she's always been such a sweetheart and she's actually been TTC for the past 8 months with a thyroid issue.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry she was so insensitive...rant away :) just remember that you are making the best decision for your family. It's going to be a hard wait but you will get your dream wedding and a planned baby at the end...it will be SO worth it! How are your wedding plans coming?

Tara- wow! sorry about your uncle...glad you were still able to have a nice time :flower:

I didn't realize IUDs were so terrible! Glad I never went that route. Other than a brief stint on the pill many years ago, we have always just used condoms/pull out. It's worked so far and will keep using it until hubby gets snipped probably a year or so after next baby (just to be sure we are done ;) )


----------



## tverb84

That's was rude for that woman to say something like that. Aren't IUD implants?


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes IUDs are implants, they are terrible faulty things and I would get back on the Depo before I would ever get one. The Depo was almost as bad as an IUD btw, it was great at preventing pregnancy, too great if you ask me. And you're right KK, I am doing what's best for me and my family and it will be worth the wait. And then when I'm POAS like a madwoman after they have all already given birth and most of their hubbies are like "Done!" they can all be slightly jealous of my :bfp: progression and wish that they hadn't rushed their next and possibly last baby. Wow that was actually really bitchy of me, I'm sorry. It's just getting to me lately. Here's to hoping that this cluster of TTC and :bfp: in the group is over with now and there won't be another one until it's much closer to my turn. Fortunately I've found that I'm really not alone though as there are still some of us that are not pregnant or TTC right now (granted a lot of them are done having babies, but still). And wedding plans are going well, we just haven't needed to do much on our end because we bought a wedding package to take care of pretty much everything for us.


----------



## MamaByrd

This is going to be wayyyyy too information, but my mom called me the other day complaining that her vagina literally smelled like poop. She went to the gyno and her IUD had punctured through to her rectum. So. There's that.

How is the wedding planning going Keely? Is it going to b a big wedding? Crazy to say, but I'm totally not excited to plan my wedding. I have trouble making decisions and I know my family will have a million and a half opinions..


----------



## KalonKiki

Omg Kaylee, I hope that your mom is okay! :hugs:

That's why we bought a wedding package, haha. We get to make the decisions we want and they do everything for us. It's pretty wonderful. I would say that it will be a "medium sized" wedding. The only reason it will be even that big is that I have a lot of family and DF has a lot of friends. We can have up to 80 people attend with the package we bought. I definitely recommend buying a wedding package somewhere if you can. It's so much easier and less stressful to be able to call one place for all of the details of your wedding.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Wow, MamaByrd. I hope your mom is okay. :hugs:

I haven't heard many nice things about IUDs. My brother's ex had one and she had non-stop spotting for the full six months she had it. It was ridiculous. I'm never going to get one. I don't even like being on the pill. When I first moved in with my OH in January, I was supposed to go back on the pill, but I decided against it. I hate having all the artificial hormones and would rather just use condoms, even though I hate those too. I try to keep track on my CM and then we use condoms around the time I start getting fertile CM until about 2 weeks later. So far so good. The only real scare I've had is when my OH decided not to use condoms when he knew he should have. :dohh:

I kind of wish I were planning a wedding. Three of my friends are now (with another one going to get engaged soon) and it makes me a little jealous. I'm not entirely sure if my OH will ever want to get married, though. He was already married once and it was a horrible experience for him, and I've also already been in a bad marriage, so we're both a little jaded when it comes to marriage. Although, I'd marry my OH in a heartbeat if he asked me to. 

That sounds like a really nice, less stressful way to plan a wedding, Keely. :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Last night I had a dream that it was windy outside my house and there was a fire truck outside. The wind was so fast that the truck broke our living room window but it was a different window than the one that's there. It was a weird dream.


----------



## bakedbean

KalonKiki said:


> Hello and welcome bakedbean! :wave: :flower:

Thank you! :)



kksy9b said:


> Thank you very much and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Congratulations on having a date planned! Let me know if your dates change and I'll update the list!

Thank you! I'm working on bringing it forward to january :haha:



KalonKiki said:


> The reason that Facebook is so bad for me right now I think is because there are lots of women with babies that are younger than mine that either just had a baby, are pregnant again, or currebtly TTC.

I find facebook a nightmare at the minute aswell! So many people on there showing off their pregnant bellies or photos of all the newborns. My step-dad has just had two baby girls with his new girlfriend (who's my age which makes it worse!) - lovely to hold them but it didn't half make my ovaries ache Lol! I have a 5th nephew on OH's side due in a month aswell. 

MamaByrd - oh my god, that's awful! I hope your mums okay? I'v heard of a few ladies who have had their coils puncture through their womb and end up in various other organs/spaces in their bodies :wacko: It's things like that that make me stick to the pill!


----------



## krissie328

Mamabyrd- I really hope your mom is doing alright! That is terribly scary. I am definitely happy I decided not to get it now. 

I have got away with Facebook not being bad since all my friends had kids years ago. Just my sister's baby right now and that is not really bothering me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kaylee so sorry to hear about your Mom, hope she feels better soon!

I have no experience with IUDs but like others have said I have not heard good things about them. 

Keely, sorry the girl in your group was so insensitive, some people should learn to keep their comments to themselves. :growlmad:


----------



## tverb84

This morning before I woke up I had a dream that I had a baby but gave her/him up for adoption? :shrug: I don't remember if I saw the baby though.

Does anyone know how to re-size signatures?


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb - I would probably cry after waking up from that dream. I'm so emotional when I have dreams about babies. :dohh:

So I got some good news from my OH. We had been talking about our definitions of "financially stable" and babies came up within this conversation. To make a long story short - he said that if everything works out as planned, we could be TTC in 9-12 months :happydance: I'm thrilled that he's considering it sooner, but I'm trying really hard to not get my hopes up for it to be that soon. That's why I'm keeping my ticker set to our original plan of a year and a half. I know it's best for us to wait and I do agree with waiting until we're more financially stable, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to beg my OH to start sooner. :haha:

It's very frustrating for me that all my plans for TTC and my future are so dependent on something that is completely beyond my control right now (I explained more in my journal).


----------



## kksy9b

Kaylee- I hope your mom is okay!

Keely- it sounds like a wonderful way to plan a wedding! It is going to save you SO much time and stress only having to call one place instead of 10!

Bakedbean- I hope your date can get moved up!

Tara- are you wanting to make your tickers smaller? If so, you want to go back to lilyslim, select the category that you want. Once you do that you will see two options pop up and you want to select the one on the left "mini ticker." That will give you ones that are the same size as in my signature. Hope that helped :flower:

Aidens- I really hope you are able to move your date up!! Do you have a link to your journal?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

How exciting Aiden's, it's wonderful that your OH is at least talking about trying earlier. 

This past cycle I was late for AF and DH got really excited thinking that I was pregnant. While we are still going to wait until next June to officially TTC, I think he is on board for trying a little bit harder now, which is exciting.


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs. Eddie- how exciting!! It really is so much better when your DH is on board. Hopefully you can move your dates up but if not, its really not very far away!

I kind of had to force the issue last year when we were trying and it was pretty stressful. Thankfully it didn't take long to get preggo . But my husband is already talking about the next one and is much more open to it the second time around. Its nice getting to openly talk about it and see him excited as well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I agree, it's much better when you're both on the same page. I was a bit afraid when I was late, not that I thought DH would be mad or anything but that he might be stressed or that it was too early. Knowing that he was excited made me feel better that if it happens anytime he will be on board :thumbup: 

And you're right, June is not really far away at all! This whole year seems to have gone by in a flash :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on all of your OHs being excited ladies, it's wonderful when your OH seems to be just as excited as you are. :D
I totally understand Aidensxmomma, right now I'm in a similar situation where finances are all that matters to my DF when TTC and they are completely out of my control at the moment because I'm a SAHM.


----------



## krissie328

I just wanted to share my horrible experience this morning.. So I decided to go get my plant from outside since it was -14 outside. Well the stupid thing is frozen solid so I go to open my door and the switch popped up when I shut the door locking me out of the house. So here I am with wet hair in below freezing weather and my baby is laying on the floor. I had no cell phone either!! So I tried opening a window but just destroyed my screen and ended up going to the neighbors and using their phone, but I only know one number so I had to play phone tag trying to get a hold of my mom so she could come unlock my door. 30 minutes later I get inside and thankfully my baby was just laying on the floor talking. It was so stressful since he has been sick all night to top it off. :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG Krissie that is awful. So glad that baby was OK, you must have been so stressed. What a terrible experience; relieved it all worked out well :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness! I'm so glad your LO was okay- I can't imagine how stressful that must have been :hugs:


----------



## MamaByrd

OMG Krissie! That is so incredibly scary! This is my first winter...ever... and I had my first driving in the snow experience. I. WAS. TERRIFIED. First snow of the year too.. Don't know how I'm going to make it!!!!

I agree, this year seems to have really flown by! I can't believe my OH has been home from deployment for almost eight months now! It seems like he just got home! That means we're all soooo close, ladies!


----------



## KalonKiki

Omg Krissie! I'm just glad that you and Christian were both okay. :hugs:

This year really has flown, it doesn't feel like I will have been back in WTT for a year when February starts.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Kaylee- I hope your mom is okay!
> 
> Keely- it sounds like a wonderful way to plan a wedding! It is going to save you SO much time and stress only having to call one place instead of 10!
> 
> Bakedbean- I hope your date can get moved up!
> 
> Tara- are you wanting to make your tickers smaller? If so, you want to go back to lilyslim, select the category that you want. Once you do that you will see two options pop up and you want to select the one on the left "mini ticker." That will give you ones that are the same size as in my signature. Hope that helped :flower:
> 
> Aidens- I really hope you are able to move your date up!! Do you have a link to your journal?

Thanks I'll do that now. Today I was so tempted to buy a onesie at Target but I didn't. I already have enough. :haha:

Does anyone know if Wal mart is a good company to work for? I've heard different stories about employees being treated poorly.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Aidens- I really hope you are able to move your date up!! Do you have a link to your journal?

Aidensxmomma's Journal

Hopefully I got this to work right. I should just put a link in my sig. lol



tverb84 said:


> Thanks I'll do that now. Today I was so tempted to buy a onesie at Target but I didn't. I already have enough. :haha:
> 
> Does anyone know if Wal mart is a good company to work for? I've heard different stories about employees being treated poorly.

I've worked for Walmart twice. My experience wasn't horrible but I had a lot of issues with my schedule. The two I worked for never had me on a set schedule, it was just random shifts all the time. And they never let you go over 40 hours, so no overtime. Other than my issues with my schedule, I liked working for Walmart; I had great co-workers and an overall good experience. I never worked for them long-term though, so I'm not sure if my attitude would be different if I did. :flower:

Krissie - Wow. That sounds like such a horrible, stressful situation. I'm glad your LO and you were okay in the end :hugs:

MamaByrd - I've lived in Wisconsin my entire life so have dealt with snow and driving in it forever and I still hate it. If given the option, my OH drives because it gives me anxiety to have to drive in snow. :dohh: With lots of practice, it's not as bad though, promise :)

This year seems to have just disappeared. It's mind-blowing for me to realize that my wait is more than half over now. I've been waiting 2 1/2 years and have a max of a year and a half more to go. I can't believe it. I'm getting so excited now. :happydance: It'll be even better if my OH decides to move our date up. He told me that in about four months, we'll have another discussion about a date again and we can decide when we can TTC for sure :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

We are under a snow storm warning. I always hate the first snow of the year. I drive about 15 miles to work on the highway and people are crazy!! 

I cannot believe how fast things are flying by, with the baby things just seem to going so quick!!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great news Aidensxmomma! I'm glad that your OH really seems to be coming around to the idea, sometimes all that they need is some time for the idea to soak in. I'm just hopeful that mine doesn't end up changing his mind when our date gets here. I know that I won't be able to convince him to start trying any sooner and I wouldn't want to anyway. July is perfect for me.

Having a LO already really does help time go by faster. This wait is going by so much more quickly for me than last time and this time I have longer to wait.


----------



## bakedbean

Ladies, im so excited! My OH has agreed to move the date forward to January 2016 :happydance: So sorry to mess you around, but could you update my date please? :)
Im going to need to change my ticker! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

bakedbean said:


> Ladies, im so excited! My OH has agreed to move the date forward to January 2016 :happydance: So sorry to mess you around, but could you update my date please? :)
> Im going to need to change my ticker! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Yay! It is great so many oh are coming around to ttc sooner!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, that's terrible that you're under a snow warning; our weather is really starting to get cold now, won't be long for us either.

Huge congrats bakedbean, very exciting :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

For the most part our weather is surprisingly good for November, but I'm also still not quite used to living further south yet. Sorry about the snow warning and bad weather to those that are having it! 

Congrats bakedbean! January is a great month, it's the month I fell pregnant with DS. :winkwink:

It really is wonderful that everyone seems to be pushing up dates, it makes me hopeful that DF won't change his mind about July no matter what. I think that when DS starts running, speaking in phases, eating with utinsils, and starts potty training that's what's going to make DF broody. Right now DS still feels very young for him, but he won't for long. I'm planning to introduce the idea of potty training at 18 months, which will be March. So with four months of that going on surely he will be at least somewhat potty trained before we start trying.


----------



## kksy9b

bakedbean said:


> Ladies, im so excited! My OH has agreed to move the date forward to January 2016 :happydance: So sorry to mess you around, but could you update my date please? :)
> Im going to need to change my ticker! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!! You have been moved! How exciting!!


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> We are under a snow storm warning. I always hate the first snow of the year. I drive about 15 miles to work on the highway and people are crazy!!
> 
> I cannot believe how fast things are flying by, with the baby things just seem to going so quick!!

It snowed here today and it was pretty cold. :cold:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

And here it's just warming up! 38 Celsius yesterday - and we haven't even hit summer yet!


----------



## sherwood

...


----------



## aidensxmomma

All this talk of weather is making me sad. :haha: It's 20 degrees (Fahrenheit) where I'm at and the weather isn't supposed to get much warmer this whole week. 



KalonKiki said:


> For the most part our weather is surprisingly good for November, but I'm also still not quite used to living further south yet. Sorry about the snow warning and bad weather to those that are having it!
> 
> Congrats bakedbean! January is a great month, it's the month I fell pregnant with DS. :winkwink:
> 
> It really is wonderful that everyone seems to be pushing up dates, it makes me hopeful that DF won't change his mind about July no matter what. I think that when DS starts running, speaking in phases, eating with utinsils, and starts potty training that's what's going to make DF broody. Right now DS still feels very young for him, but he won't for long. I'm planning to introduce the idea of potty training at 18 months, which will be March. So with four months of that going on surely he will be at least somewhat potty trained before we start trying.

I think once your DS is a little older, you're OH will probably feel much more secure in trying for another. :) I know that was a big deal for my ex when we were trying for our third - he wanted the first two to be a bit older and more independent before he was willing to try. We ended up with a 2 1/2 year age gap (started trying when DD1 was 1 1/2). And your DS being potty trained will be super helpful. I had all three kids in diapers for a little bit and it was not at all fun. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Well we only got about 3 inches of snow but then that was topped with freezing rain. So since I work in the schools I get a snow day!! I must admit I can really use the extra snuggles with Christian.


----------



## bakedbean

aidensxmomma said:


> Congrats! :happydance:




krissie328 said:


> Yay! It is great so many oh are coming around to ttc sooner!




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Huge congrats bakedbean, very exciting :happydance:




KalonKiki said:


> Congrats bakedbean! January is a great month, it's the month I fell pregnant with DS. :winkwink:
> 
> It really is wonderful that everyone seems to be pushing up dates, it makes me hopeful that DF won't change his mind about July no matter what. I think that when DS starts running, speaking in phases, eating with utinsils, and starts potty training that's what's going to make DF broody. Right now DS still feels very young for him, but he won't for long. I'm planning to introduce the idea of potty training at 18 months, which will be March. So with four months of that going on surely he will be at least somewhat potty trained before we start trying.




kksy9b said:


> Yay!!! You have been moved! How exciting!!

Thank you everyone! I'm so happy everyone is getting good news in regards to their dates!

KalonKiki - Thank you, I hope i'll be as lucky as you with january too :) 
I'm think you're right and your OH will become a lot more broody when you DS is that little bit older and they can interact with eachother more! Maybe he'll even suggest bringing it forward? :winkwink:



krissie328 said:


> Well we only got about 3 inches of snow but then that was topped with freezing rain. So since I work in the schools I get a snow day!! I must admit I can really use the extra snuggles with Christian.

oo snow, thats sounds lovely. Great that you got a snow day! 
I wouldnt mind the cold if we had snow to show for it, but as usual, we just have rain and wind in SW england!


----------



## MamaByrd

It's in the negatives here. I am not happy. It snowed last week and it all stuck because it is so cold. It's supposed to snow again tonight and tomorrow. Being from California, I am so not prepared for this!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Don't get me wrong, our date is already brought forward as much as I want it, I'm just terrified that he'll decide to push it back as it gets closer. :wacko:


----------



## kksy9b

Okay all....I am only slightly freaking out (and by that I mean a lot). Will keep this as brief as I can. I started ovulating at 8 weeks pp but my period just came back last month (what a wonderful 15 months that was without it lol). In any case, it came out of the blue so this month is the first month that I am able to track my cycle. I am due for AF tomorrow.

In my pre-pregnancy cycles, I had very clear ovulation signs with increased CM etc and would get another estrogen surge at 2-3 dpo. Then at 9dpo I would start getting migraines that would last through CD 1 and CM would turn to the sticky/tacky kind 3 days before. I was like clockwork.

On to this cycle. I wasn't really expecting to get migraines because I am still breastfeeding so my hormone levels remain higher than usual. Monday or Tuesday of this week I had a headache when I woke up and thought "ah, well... at least it isn't a migraine but I am due to start Saturday." Went away relatively quickly and hasn't come back. That was one of my first indicators with Charles... a lack of migraines. But since I haven't had them since my last full cycle last June, I'm not going to read too much into it. 

Then yesterday....I got another surge of CM (12 dpo). Let me preference this with saying that the ONLY other time I can recall having increased CM beyond 3 dpo was in my BFP cycle (it was ridiculous- 6, 9 and 12 dpo had large amounts). I have been trying to think back over the last 2 weeks and I *think* I have been having increased amounts but honestly haven't paid it the slightest bit of attention. I checked my cervix (single data point as I don't have other days to compare it against this cycle so could be very unreliale) but it is high and soft! Should be low and firm for pending AF. Between yesterday and today it has softened even more.

Finally, I have gone through 2 bags of grapes in 2 weeks. I even thought to myself last week "wow.. grapes really sound good... haven't thought that since i was pregnant." I guess it would be helpful to mention that grapes were the ONLY craving I had my entire pregnancy and ate a bag a week from 6 weeks-38 or so.

Somebody please please please tell me I am reading too much into this. Or that still breastfeeding is causing all of this. Charles has been nighttime nursing more than usual the last 2 weeks so that is kind of what I'm holding onto as causing it. That or just not being back on track since this would only be my second cycle pp.

Please don't get me wrong- I would love to be pregnant. But I am NOT ready for a 15 month old and a newborn and am really scared that my supply will dry up and would have to wean Charles earlier than we would like. We are also getting ready to list our house in a month and a half and start the moving process. 

Thankfully it won't be but a day or two at most before I know but I am really hoping that AF starts. If this was 6 months from now, I wouldn't be concerned. But with moving and Charles still an infant and nursing... sigh


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly there is no way to know for sure without taking a test, but it is likely that it's just breastfeeding and postpartum hormones that are the culprit, especially if you and your DH have been careful. Your cycles can completely change after you have a baby, I know mine have. I used to get sore boobs right before my period every time. The only think that tipped me off on my :bfp: cycle was that I had the sore boobs that normally told me that AF was on the way, but AF was MIA. Now I never get sore boobs, just spotting the night before. Try to relax, I know it's stressful but stress will definitely not help, especially if you really are pregnant. You'll find out soon enough and I'm sure that you will make it work no matter the outcome. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Kk- I can't offer much reassurance. We are in a similar spot. I was thinking I already ovulated fort his cycle so we dtd on Tuesday and wouldn't you know it I got a back ache on Wednesday and had a blaring positive opk. I have 11 more days before I know since I have 12 day lp. 

:hugs: Just remember what my hubby told me is that no matter how it turns out we will adapt and be blessed.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Keely- makes me feel better to have someone else say it is probably just from bf'ing :) We weren't exactly careful this cycle and had unprotected right at ovulation. We successfully used the pull out for over 10 years but i suppose it only takes once not working

krissie- i hope it is a quick 2ww for you! and you are so right... either way is a blessing

charles has something he would like to say on the matter:

bccbm./cçfg nn,.u,m 5 fdefwz5 fd&#730;hj bnbnbnnujhghfvgg cxmnuj nbv.¿


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Well we only got about 3 inches of snow but then that was topped with freezing rain. So since I work in the schools I get a snow day!! I must admit I can really use the extra snuggles with Christian.

The schools here are rarely closed for a snow day. The schools buses are cancelled if the weather is bad enough but I can't remember the last time the schools closed.

We have electric heat in our house so my mom doesn't want to turn it on. She does have it on in the bathroom so the pipes don't freeze and right now I'm using a portable fan/heater to keep the living room warm. Our house is at least 70 or 80 years old so it's hard to keep it warm.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - It's probably your cycles getting themselves back on track and breastfeeding is probably messing them up a little. I wouldn't worry too much just yet :flower: But I'm sure no matter what, you'll be able to make it work. :)

Krissie - I hope your 2ww flies by for you (and you too kk!) 

It's almost funny that you ladies are going through the 2ww, because I think I am too. :dohh: I have irregular cycles, so I'm not sure when I ovulated, but it's usually around this point in my cycle. I try to keep track of cm to narrow it down. But wouldn't you know it, OH hasn't been real careful about using condoms this time around. According to the app I use, I don't ovulate until the 20th, but for as long as I've been keeping track, I usually ovulate a week or so before it says I do, which is this week. I'm trying really hard not to think about it too much. I don't want to get my hopes up. And I don't want to be a crazy lady looking into symptoms a whole lot. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

My cycles have been irregular as well since they returned after DS and I think that BFing is the culprit as they've only varied by a few days each cycles, so they aren't super irregular. I'm really trying to wean but DF hasn't been helpful or supportive at all. ):


----------



## kksy9b

No sign of AF, no normal pre AF symptoms, still having lots of CM with a high, soft, closed cervix. Picked a test up and will use in the AM if it doesn't show. Typically it comes the night before day due- morning after day due. We will see

What are some of your ladies favorite TV shows? I'm looking for a new one- just finished re-watching Gilmore Girls on Netflix (took a couple months!).


----------



## bakedbean

kksy9b said:


> No sign of AF, no normal pre AF symptoms, still having lots of CM with a high, soft, closed cervix. Picked a test up and will use in the AM if it doesn't show. Typically it comes the night before day due- morning after day due. We will see
> 
> What are some of your ladies favorite TV shows? I'm looking for a new one- just finished re-watching Gilmore Girls on Netflix (took a couple months!).

Best of luck for tomorrow, i hope you get the result you're wanting :) :thumbup:

Personally, my current favourite tv shows are;
The walking dead
Orange is the new black
Downton abbey
Game of thrones

Not sure if you've watched any of those? But they are definitely worth watching if you haven't already! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Let us know what the result ends up being KK. We support you and I hope that whatever result you get you will be happy. :hugs:

We don't have internet right now so when we feel like watching something we just watch whatever we have on DVD, so lately we've been doing some movies, Family Guy, and Batman the Animated Series (childhood nostalgia right there).


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! I think no matter it will be a blessing. It is a little trippy though because my DH said he would be disappointed if I wasn't....give me a moment while I pick jaw up off the floor! This coming from someone who I (basically) had to force into trying last year and has maintained a "one and done" attitude since I got pregnant. As Charles has gotten older, they just adore each other and I think it has melted his heart into wanting more :)

Bakedbean- I loved the first season of the walking dead but lost interest in the second. But love all the other shows!

Keely- ah, batman animated...that does bring back memories :) We usually watch a family guy or futerama on netflix before bed (well...I havent really down that since C was born....by the time the opening credits are done I'm out! Lol)


----------



## tverb84

Speaking of periods, I'm waiting for mine to start. This app I use to track it says it was supposed to start Wednesday. I know I'm not pregnant so maybe I ovulated late. According to the app I ovulated cd17 on Oct.29th two weeks before ovulation and now I'm on cd33. Last month and September my cycles were 30 days so my period started on the 13th of both months. I do have a feeling it's going to start soon because I don't have much cm (tmi) right now. So now I wait. :coffee:


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> No sign of AF, no normal pre AF symptoms, still having lots of CM with a high, soft, closed cervix. Picked a test up and will use in the AM if it doesn't show. Typically it comes the night before day due- morning after day due. We will see
> 
> What are some of your ladies favorite TV shows? I'm looking for a new one- just finished re-watching Gilmore Girls on Netflix (took a couple months!).

Let us know the results of your test. Hope you get whatever answer you want :flower:

Lately I've been on a Bones kick. I absolutely love the show and there's a ton of episodes to watch. My OH, roommate, and I have been binge-watching it for a week now and just got through season four. :haha:



tverb84 said:


> Speaking of periods, I'm waiting for mine to start. This app I use to track it says it was supposed to start Wednesday. I know I'm not pregnant so maybe I ovulated late. According to the app I ovulated cd17 on Oct.29th two weeks before ovulation and now I'm on cd33. Last month and September my cycles were 30 days so my period started on the 13th of both months. I do have a feeling it's going to start soon because I don't have much cm (tmi) right now. So now I wait. :coffee:

Hopefully it shows up soon for you. I always hate waiting for my period to show up.


----------



## kksy9b

tara- i hope it shows up for you! It's always the worst just waiting :flower:

aidens- I will! still not here and no signs of her coming. I think I am warming up to the idea. I've fond stories of women who were able to successfully BF through pregnancy. By far that is my biggest concern. Could easily just be nursing messing it all up- we will see!

I love bones! I binged watched it earlier this year lol. Need to catch up on this season so I might do that!

Some of my favorite shows recently are Doctor Who, Sons of Anarchy (stockpiling this season so I can binge watch when it's done!), Once upon A Time, Nashville and I am watching The Voice this season for the first time


----------



## krissie328

I love bones. I also like house and criminal minds. 

Looking forward to your update kk.

I went to my sister's baby shower today. I hate this rollercoaster of emotions of wanting another one but not sure if I am quite ready. 

Sorry for my crazy rantings.


----------



## Cilla

Hiii!

I'm Cilla and I am reluctantly WTT until the end of next year so will be 2016. I find this so hard as I have been with husband for six years. Recently married and all I have ever wanted to do is have a baby. I thought I would have one at 21 and I'm now 23 so looks like I will be 25 just for my first and that depresses me. 

Husband has a big list to check off before he's ready. :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> I love bones. I also like house and criminal minds.
> 
> Looking forward to your update kk.
> 
> I went to my sister's baby shower today. I hate this rollercoaster of emotions of wanting another one but not sure if I am quite ready.
> 
> Sorry for my crazy rantings.

Rant away :hugs: 

I am going to my brother's girlfriend's baby shower in two weeks and I'm looking forward to it, but I'm also worried about how I'm going to handle my own emotions after. I definitely experience a rollercoaster of emotions too and it sucks. :nope:



Cilla said:


> Hiii!
> 
> I'm Cilla and I am reluctantly WTT until the end of next year so will be 2016. I find this so hard as I have been with husband for six years. Recently married and all I have ever wanted to do is have a baby. I thought I would have one at 21 and I'm now 23 so looks like I will be 25 just for my first and that depresses me.
> 
> Husband has a big list to check off before he's ready. :(

Hi Cilla :flower:

You're the same age as me. :) I was hoping to be TTC already too, but life definitely got in the way of that. I'm not entirely sure when I'm going to be TTC now (OH said 1 1/2 years, then *possibly* 6 months, now 2015 sometime :dohh: ). I hope your wait goes by quickly for you. What kind of things does your husband have on the list?


----------



## Cilla

He wants to do more fun things together because money has always been tight for us as we met online from different countries and have lived in both. Now mine. Between saving to move, not veing able to work and visas. We are finally in a good place.

Though my idea of fun is staying at home with him watching anime or playing video games so a baby fits in there!

He is logical though. He wants us to pay off all of our debt we can next year. Which is easy. Last bits of wedding and credit card really. I'm buying a family car! (MAZDA CX5 I think), he wants a better paying job and for us to have saved a little bit towards a house. 

So I'm really pushing for these things and he gets upset saying I'm never happy with the now. I can't enjoy it. Which is true but I am just so ambitious. The future is what I am striving for! Ahhhh!


----------



## aidensxmomma

My OH and I have a lot of the same goals and he definitely has to keep me grounded and keep reminding me of them. I often tell him "let's just TTC now, we'll make everything work" even though I know he's right and we do need to wait. Waiting is just so frustrating!


----------



## skycastles

aidensxmomma said:


> My OH and I have a lot of the same goals and he definitely has to keep me grounded and keep reminding me of them. I often tell him "let's just TTC now, we'll make everything work" even though I know he's right and we do need to wait. Waiting is just so frustrating!

I could've written this; on one hand i want to throw everything to the wind and go for it and just make it work later. On the other hand, i dont want to be at fault for pressuring him and putting our lives in a disarray if we do have to struggle :( 
Just last night I was trying to sweet talk him into NTNP hehe.

Cilla, I have been with my OH for 10yrs so I know how you feel about that checklist. Ppl have started families on less, so I so feel tempted to just wing it nowadays.


----------



## kksy9b

Cilla said:


> Hiii!
> 
> I'm Cilla and I am reluctantly WTT until the end of next year so will be 2016. I find this so hard as I have been with husband for six years. Recently married and all I have ever wanted to do is have a baby. I thought I would have one at 21 and I'm now 23 so looks like I will be 25 just for my first and that depresses me.
> 
> Husband has a big list to check off before he's ready. :(

Welcome! I've aded you to our list (the second post). Let me know if/when you have a specific month and I will move you to it (and can always update the list if it changes) Sorry that you have had such a long/hard wait. I was the same way- we were together at 16, married at 20 and our DS was born at 26. Sometimes it felt impossible to wait but as you achieve your goals and it gets closer it will become much easier. Also like you, I was always looking into the future and for awhile, I forgot that life was happening around me. There are wonderful and amazing things to come. Just don't forget about the here and now too :flower: I can also say, having been where you are and coming through, it is so much better to have your goals met than to have to stress through the pregnancy and after birth about them. I KNOW that it feels like forever away, but I promise you it will go faster than you think. Just think...in less than a month and a half you can say "we are trying this year!" In the meantime, we are all here to help encourage and root you on! 

AFM, tested this morning and was a BFN. I'm officially late today with no sign of AF. Will test again later this week and if still negative (which I feel pretty confident it will be) then will write it off as due to bf'ing messing it up. A large part of me is very relieved- it would just be easier to have a bigger gap and not have to worry about weaning Charles earlier than we are ready for. However, another part of me is disappointed. It would have been so nice to have a new squish in the house. DH and I talked this morning after I tested and we have agreed- once we get our house sold and settled into our new place next year (hopefully) we will start trying!! So depending on how quickly that happens, our date could be moved up a whole year!!! :happydance::happydance: The latest that we would start trying is still summer 2016 so at most will be a year and a half.


----------



## kksy9b

skycastles said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> My OH and I have a lot of the same goals and he definitely has to keep me grounded and keep reminding me of them. I often tell him "let's just TTC now, we'll make everything work" even though I know he's right and we do need to wait. Waiting is just so frustrating!
> 
> I could've written this; on one hand i want to throw everything to the wind and go for it and just make it work later. On the other hand, i dont want to be at fault for pressuring him and putting our lives in a disarray if we do have to struggle :(
> Just last night I was trying to sweet talk him into NTNP hehe.
> 
> Cilla, I have been with my OH for 10yrs so I know how you feel about that checklist. Ppl have started families on less, so I so feel tempted to just wing it nowadays.Click to expand...

Hello! I wasn't sure if you would like to join us over here and I can add you to the list. We'd love to have you! I hope you can talk your DH into NTNP!


----------



## bakedbean

Cilla said:


> Hiii!
> 
> I'm Cilla and I am reluctantly WTT until the end of next year so will be 2016. I find this so hard as I have been with husband for six years. Recently married and all I have ever wanted to do is have a baby. I thought I would have one at 21 and I'm now 23 so looks like I will be 25 just for my first and that depresses me.
> 
> Husband has a big list to check off before he's ready. :(

Hello :flower:
I will be 25 when i have my first aswell - it's still young, don't worry!
Achieving all your goals first, or at least most of them, will allow you to focus on your LO when they arrive, rather than stress about things that need to be done. I know it can be frustrating sometimes, but it can only benefit us in the end :)



kksy9b said:


> AFM, tested this morning and was a BFN. I'm officially late today with no sign of AF. Will test again later this week and if still negative (which I feel pretty confident it will be) then will write it off as due to bf'ing messing it up. A large part of me is very relieved- it would just be easier to have a bigger gap and not have to worry about weaning Charles earlier than we are ready for. However, another part of me is disappointed. It would have been so nice to have a new squish in the house. DH and I talked this morning after I tested and we have agreed- once we get our house sold and settled into our new place next year (hopefully) we will start trying!! So depending on how quickly that happens, our date could be moved up a whole year!!! :happydance::happydance: The latest that we would start trying is still summer 2016 so at most will be a year and a half.

Even though it may not be a bfp (yet!), It's great that it's helped your OH agree to bring the date forward! :happydance: I hope you manage to sell your house quickly! :)


----------



## jren

I'll be 28 when I have my first if we wait as long as originally planned. 25 is still very young! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I had my first at 28 and find it was a good age. Both hubby and I are finished with school and have good careers. We were able to do stuff together and really grow our relationship. While I wanted a baby much sooner it really did work out nicely in the end.


----------



## Cilla

Thanks everyone. You're all so right and definitely make me feel better :).

Our month atm is December 2015 at the latest. I hope it gets pushed forward!


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> tara- i hope it shows up for you! It's always the worst just waiting :flower:
> 
> aidens- I will! still not here and no signs of her coming. I think I am warming up to the idea. I've fond stories of women who were able to successfully BF through pregnancy. By far that is my biggest concern. Could easily just be nursing messing it all up- we will see!
> 
> I love bones! I binged watched it earlier this year lol. Need to catch up on this season so I might do that!
> 
> Some of my favorite shows recently are Doctor Who, Sons of Anarchy (stockpiling this season so I can binge watch when it's done!), Once upon A Time, Nashville and I am watching The Voice this season for the first time

I am starting to get impatient. :haha: I used to love Once but now it's all over the place. I don't know how much longer I can watch it. :shrug:


----------



## skycastles

kksy9b said:


> skycastles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> My OH and I have a lot of the same goals and he definitely has to keep me grounded and keep reminding me of them. I often tell him "let's just TTC now, we'll make everything work" even though I know he's right and we do need to wait. Waiting is just so frustrating!
> 
> I could've written this; on one hand i want to throw everything to the wind and go for it and just make it work later. On the other hand, i dont want to be at fault for pressuring him and putting our lives in a disarray if we do have to struggle :(
> Just last night I was trying to sweet talk him into NTNP hehe.
> 
> Cilla, I have been with my OH for 10yrs so I know how you feel about that checklist. Ppl have started families on less, so I so feel tempted to just wing it nowadays.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello! I wasn't sure if you would like to join us over here and I can add you to the list. We'd love to have you! I hope you can talk your DH into NTNP!Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you for asking! I wasn't sure whether this was a list just for those TTC in 2016, or those TTC end 2015 to aim for babies in 2016?


----------



## kksy9b

It is for babies born in or TTC in 2016 - you are more than welcome! If you know your month I will add you to it or will just put you on the "unknown" list and can update once you know!


----------



## kksy9b

Cilla said:


> Thanks everyone. You're all so right and definitely make me feel better :).
> 
> Our month atm is December 2015 at the latest. I hope it gets pushed forward!

Updated! I hope it can get pushed forward for you as well!


----------



## skycastles

Cool, please add me for Nov 2015 TTC#1, then? Thanks for the welcome!
I hope to push that date forward, but I'm guessing not by much. Hope you get your dates worked out as you'd like it to too :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> My OH and I have a lot of the same goals and he definitely has to keep me grounded and keep reminding me of them. I often tell him "let's just TTC now, we'll make everything work" even though I know he's right and we do need to wait. Waiting is just so frustrating!
> 
> I could've written this; on one hand i want to throw everything to the wind and go for it and just make it work later. On the other hand, i dont want to be at fault for pressuring him and putting our lives in a disarray if we do have to struggle :(
> Just last night I was trying to sweet talk him into NTNP hehe.
> 
> Cilla, I have been with my OH for 10yrs so I know how you feel about that checklist. Ppl have started families on less, so I so feel tempted to just wing it nowadays.Click to expand...

Welcome to the group skycastles! :flower: I've been trying to sweet talk my OH into NTNP but no luck. Although, he has moved the date up by at least 6 months, so I guess it wasn't a total failure :haha:



kksy9b said:


> Cilla said:
> 
> 
> Hiii!
> 
> I'm Cilla and I am reluctantly WTT until the end of next year so will be 2016. I find this so hard as I have been with husband for six years. Recently married and all I have ever wanted to do is have a baby. I thought I would have one at 21 and I'm now 23 so looks like I will be 25 just for my first and that depresses me.
> 
> Husband has a big list to check off before he's ready. :(
> 
> Welcome! I've aded you to our list (the second post). Let me know if/when you have a specific month and I will move you to it (and can always update the list if it changes) Sorry that you have had such a long/hard wait. I was the same way- we were together at 16, married at 20 and our DS was born at 26. Sometimes it felt impossible to wait but as you achieve your goals and it gets closer it will become much easier. Also like you, I was always looking into the future and for awhile, I forgot that life was happening around me. There are wonderful and amazing things to come. Just don't forget about the here and now too :flower: I can also say, having been where you are and coming through, it is so much better to have your goals met than to have to stress through the pregnancy and after birth about them. I KNOW that it feels like forever away, but I promise you it will go faster than you think. Just think...in less than a month and a half you can say "we are trying this year!" In the meantime, we are all here to help encourage and root you on!
> 
> AFM, tested this morning and was a BFN. I'm officially late today with no sign of AF. Will test again later this week and if still negative (which I feel pretty confident it will be) then will write it off as due to bf'ing messing it up. A large part of me is very relieved- it would just be easier to have a bigger gap and not have to worry about weaning Charles earlier than we are ready for. However, another part of me is disappointed. It would have been so nice to have a new squish in the house. DH and I talked this morning after I tested and we have agreed- once we get our house sold and settled into our new place next year (hopefully) we will start trying!! So depending on how quickly that happens, our date could be moved up a whole year!!! :happydance::happydance: The latest that we would start trying is still summer 2016 so at most will be a year and a half.Click to expand...

I'm so happy for you that your OH has agreed to move your date up :happydance: Hopefully you can get your house sold quickly :)

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~​
Tomorrow morning I need to call my OBGYN and schedule my surgery for my laproscopy. My gyno suspects I have endometriosis (and so do I) and I need the surgery to confirm our suspicions. I'm really, really nervous about it. The surgery itself is really scary for me and I'm also scared of what they're going to find out and whether or not it's going to affect me having children. I've been putting it off, but I really need to just get it over with.


----------



## bakedbean

aidensxmomma - just to let you know, i have endometriosis aswell and have had a laparoscopy, so if you have any questions etc, feel free to ask :) The surgery is so minor and only caused me the smallest amount of discomfort in the first couple of days, so don't worry about pain :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

bakedbean said:


> aidensxmomma - just to let you know, i have endometriosis aswell and have had a laparoscopy, so if you have any questions etc, feel free to ask :) The surgery is so minor and only caused me the smallest amount of discomfort in the first couple of days, so don't worry about pain :)

Thank you :flower:

Overall, I'm really worried about going under the anesthesia...I've never been put under anesthesia before, so I'm not sure what to expect or how my body will react to it. 

Forgive me if this is too personal of a question, but were they able to tell you how bad your endo was and what your outlook for having children is based on the surgery?

That's what else I'm worried about is how the endo is going to affect me having children. I concieved my first two children easily (and accidentally :haha: ) but my third child I was TTC a year for. It's been over 3 years since I was last ttc, so I'm worried about what may have changed in that amount of time. I guess I won't really know until I get the surgery though.

I think I might wait until January to get the surgery, though. I have a lot of plans for November and December and don't want surgery to get in the way of those plans. I'd rather not be recovering when I've got so much going on.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies :flower:

Sorry, I've been MIA lately, Isla was sick all of last week so was at home with her quite a bit.

Weather here is miserable, cold, snow and rain mix. It took me an hour to get to work today because of traffic (first snow fall of the year=people forget how to drive).

KK, I had the same thing happen with my AF a few weeks ago. I was a week late before AF showed. My doctor thinks it was because Isla was nursing more because she was sick, it basically threw my cycle off. My DH was also excited and then disappointed so while we are still NTNP right now, we will probably be trying a little bit harder now before officially TTC.

Krissie, good luck to you too!

My favorite TV shows are: Girls, Modern Family, Parks and Rec, Brooklyn 99 and I also really like The Following and Stalker.

Welcome Cilla, :hi: 25 is a great age to be trying for a LO!

Welcome Skycastles :hi:

Good luck Aidens, I really hope that it's not endo.


----------



## spunky84

I hope you don't mind me joining in here.

DH and I are tentatively planning for #2 early 2016 (somewhere around January - March).

I'm currently in school, so that would put me in my second to last semester with an estimated due date either right after graduation (August 2016) up to a few months after. We're contemplating doing that before I start applying for jobs as we'd otherwise have to wait for me to get established in a job (and who knows if I'll even be able to get a job right away anyway). Plus it'd give me the time I need postpartum instead of having a deadline in which I have to be back.

I am, however, super broody right now, which I hate because ttc right now really isn't an option as I'd probably have to drop out closer to edd and would have to wait a year before going back. And there's a chance I wouldn't be able to make it until the end depending on how easy/hard the pregnancy was. Though I have days that I feel like I'd be okay with that...


----------



## bakedbean

aidensxmomma said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Overall, I'm really worried about going under the anesthesia...I've never been put under anesthesia before, so I'm not sure what to expect or how my body will react to it.
> 
> Forgive me if this is too personal of a question, but were they able to tell you how bad your endo was and what your outlook for having children is based on the surgery?
> 
> That's what else I'm worried about is how the endo is going to affect me having children. I concieved my first two children easily (and accidentally :haha: ) but my third child I was TTC a year for. It's been over 3 years since I was last ttc, so I'm worried about what may have changed in that amount of time. I guess I won't really know until I get the surgery though.
> 
> I think I might wait until January to get the surgery, though. I have a lot of plans for November and December and don't want surgery to get in the way of those plans. I'd rather not be recovering when I've got so much going on.

I had never been under anesthesia until my laparoscopy either! As i was laying on the bed with them peering down at me asking how i was feeling etc, I was in hysterics - it made me very giggly! They were all very nice and reassuring, telling me what they were doing and asking how i was. Then i just fell asleep and next thing i know i was waking up. You will be VERY cold when waking up but it doesn't last long and they wrap you up. They will give you (well they should, but you might need to ask if it's different over there) some anti-nausea in your IV drip which you will have as you wake up aswell. Aside from feeling a bit groggy for about an hour afterwards, you will be absolutely fine, I promise :) :flower: 

It's okay :) I have moderate endometriosis. It's in my pouch of douglas and right ovarian fossa. It being in my ovary isn't great, but they are not too worried at the minute as i am not riddled in it and my tubes are clear. I had a choice of being put through a fake menopause or to continue on Birth control to help control my symptoms but mainly to keep it from developing. I chose to just stay on BC for now as the side effects of the hormone shots are dangerous and scary :( They said they are not concerned that i won't be able to conceive currently but obviously not too leave it too long. To be honest though, theres a lot that can be done to help fertility (tubes flushed etc). It's natural to worry about the fertility aspect, I do too when i think about it, but try not to worry too much as if you do have difficulty then there's things they can do for you. 
I'v posted a support and advice group link in your journal :) :flower:

Sorry for the essay! I just thought i'd try to mention everything i'd want to know :haha:



spunky84 said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining in here.
> 
> DH and I are tentatively planning for #2 early 2016 (somewhere around January - March).
> 
> I'm currently in school, so that would put me in my second to last semester with an estimated due date either right after graduation (August 2016) up to a few months after. We're contemplating doing that before I start applying for jobs as we'd otherwise have to wait for me to get established in a job (and who knows if I'll even be able to get a job right away anyway). Plus it'd give me the time I need postpartum instead of having a deadline in which I have to be back.
> 
> I am, however, super broody right now, which I hate because ttc right now really isn't an option as I'd probably have to drop out closer to edd and would have to wait a year before going back. And there's a chance I wouldn't be able to make it until the end depending on how easy/hard the pregnancy was. Though I have days that I feel like I'd be okay with that...

Welcome! :flower:
I plan on having my LO by graduation/last few months of uni aswell. Fiddly to work out due to all the transition we will have (job searching etc) but the best option i think, as a newborn with exams etc would be very hard!


----------



## tverb84

Still no period almost six days late...:coffee:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to the group Spunky! :wave:

bakedbean - thank you so much for your advice and answering my questions. It does make me feel a lot better about it. It also helps to know that having endo doesn't automatically mean that my fertility is gone. :flower: I'm not actually doing any treatment for it at the moment. The original plan was that I'd get the surgery and then based on that, decide what kind of treatment route I would take. But since I had to cancel my original surgery date, we never got to that point of deciding on treatment. My doctor did bring up the shots that would put me through the menopause-like cycle, but I wasn't comfortable with that idea at all. Once again, thank you so much for all your helpful advice :)

Mrs. Eddie - Sorry to hear that Isla has been sick. Hopefully she's feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Aidens, she had hand, foot and mouth and is much better now. I also got strep throat at the same time so we were a real house of sickness last week. Now DH thinks he might have strep, seems like the illnesses never end once they are in day care :wacko:

Welcome Spunky :hi:

tverb, that's exciting, have you tested yet?


----------



## bakedbean

aidensxmomma said:


> Welcome to the group Spunky! :wave:
> 
> bakedbean - thank you so much for your advice and answering my questions. It does make me feel a lot better about it. It also helps to know that having endo doesn't automatically mean that my fertility is gone. :flower: I'm not actually doing any treatment for it at the moment. The original plan was that I'd get the surgery and then based on that, decide what kind of treatment route I would take. But since I had to cancel my original surgery date, we never got to that point of deciding on treatment. My doctor did bring up the shots that would put me through the menopause-like cycle, but I wasn't comfortable with that idea at all. Once again, thank you so much for all your helpful advice :)

You're welcome! I know how scary it can all sound, so i'm glad to have eased your mind a bit :flower:
Best of luck with your surgery, I hope it's good news for you :thumbup:



tverb84 said:


> Still no period almost six days late...:coffee:

oo, have you tested? :D


----------



## kksy9b

skycastles said:


> Cool, please add me for Nov 2015 TTC#1, then? Thanks for the welcome!
> I hope to push that date forward, but I'm guessing not by much. Hope you get your dates worked out as you'd like it to too :D

Added to our list (second post)! Only one more year to go :) Let me know if your dates change and I will update!


----------



## kksy9b

spunky84 said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining in here.
> 
> DH and I are tentatively planning for #2 early 2016 (somewhere around January - March).
> 
> I'm currently in school, so that would put me in my second to last semester with an estimated due date either right after graduation (August 2016) up to a few months after. We're contemplating doing that before I start applying for jobs as we'd otherwise have to wait for me to get established in a job (and who knows if I'll even be able to get a job right away anyway). Plus it'd give me the time I need postpartum instead of having a deadline in which I have to be back.
> 
> I am, however, super broody right now, which I hate because ttc right now really isn't an option as I'd probably have to drop out closer to edd and would have to wait a year before going back. And there's a chance I wouldn't be able to make it until the end depending on how easy/hard the pregnancy was. Though I have days that I feel like I'd be okay with that...


Hello and welcome! I have added you our list (second post). Let me know if it changes and I will update- I went ahead and set it to January :flower: What are you in school for?


----------



## kksy9b

aidens- I hope you are able to get your surgery scheduled soon and get the answers you are looking for!

mrs. eddie- I hope Isla is feeling better! It is crazy how messed up our bodies can get sometimes but at least it helps our SOs want to try more for another LO :D It's nice to hear that your doctor thinks it's from nursing more. Charles has definitely increased his nighttime nursing in the last couple weeks.

Tara- Do you think you could be pregnant? if so then :test:!!

AFM- sorry that i've been gone the last couple days. Not sure if we are hitting the 8 month regression early or what but Charles has had a couple VERY rough nights and just have not had a ton of energy to do much outside of caring for him. Still no AF- am 3 days late. Lots of CM, high,soft closed cervix, way more emotional (which is unusual but I am saying its from lack of sleep!). More sensitive nipples but maybe C is eating differently :shrug:. Had a clogged duct last week but fixed it and it seems like it should be back to normal by now if the sensitivity/pain were being caused by that. We will see. I still think it is just from BF'ing but wish I knew for sure. Going to wait for this weekend to test. Too sleep deprived for it right now lol

Hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful week!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow KK, all of those symptoms sound exciting! It's crazy how much Bfing can mess with your cycles. I didn't even get AF until Isla was over a year old and I went back to work (so stopped nursing so much). If Charles has been up more at night it could be that the increased nursing has delayed AF a bit...


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Wow KK, all of those symptoms sound exciting! It's crazy how much Bfing can mess with your cycles. I didn't even get AF until Isla was over a year old and I went back to work (so stopped nursing so much). If Charles has been up more at night it could be that the increased nursing has delayed AF a bit...

Thanks...we will see! My body started back with my regular O symptoms (Dont think was actually O'ing but it was trying) at 8 weeks. Like clockwork 2 weeks later I had a day of light spotting/light flow. Went like that for 3 months before my first full flow last month. I've always been like clockwork so who knows. I'm convinced that our bodies get a kick out of driving us crazy with all of this lol,


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I agree with you fully KK. Do you feel pregnant at all? Even though my AF was late, I just knew that I wasn't pregnant; with Isla I was certain I was, this time I just knew I was going to get a BFN when I tested.


----------



## kksy9b

I was the same way with Charles. We got preggo with him on the 3rd cycle in July. At the beginning of cycle 2 I told my husband that I had a really good feeling about the next month. I just KNEW that we would get pregnant and we did! I am 90% sure that I'm not....but....you never know. I just want to get to this weekend to test again (or AF to show up) so I can be absolutely positive and not play the "what if" game anymore and let Charles go back to bouncing around on my belly :)


----------



## tverb84

My af started this morning and there was no chance I could be pregnant. Mainly because I'm single right now and I'm guessing I probably ovulated later than I thought.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad then that it started up for you Tara :)


----------



## tverb84

Me too. It's very cold here tonight -9 right now with a windchill of -19. :cold: This morning I noticed that my nose was a bit dry.


----------



## krissie328

Well af showed up 4 days early. I am relieved but a little sad.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb - I'm glad AF finally showed up for you. It's also really cold here...17F...surprisingly, not the coldest it's been all week though. My nose is feeling really dry, too...I think I need to get a humidifier before I start getting bloody noses again. :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that AF showed up for you tverb. It is also freezing here; can't wait for a bit of warmer weather next week.

KK, looking forward to seeing what happens when you test, exciting stuff!

Krissie, sorry for AF; I completely understand the relieved but disappointed feeling. You'll get your BFP when the time is right :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I agree that now is not the best time. I just need more of hubby's buy in now. 

Its a little warmer here today at 12. I am hoping this cold snap lets up soon. I do not care for snow and cold.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry to hear about AF krissie. I get a little disappointed every time I get AF, too even though I know it's best to wait. :hugs:

I'm not a big fan of the snow or cold either, but I'm from Wisconsin...it kinda comes with the territory. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Lol, yea I am in a high elevation desert so we get lots of cold and a good amount of snow.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry for AF Krissie :hugs: it will happen when it is meant to

It is also cold here but warming up! I think it supposed to get into the 30s today and 50s by this weekend!

Has anyone talked with Keely lately? Its been a few days since we heard from her...hopefully all is well!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey sorry I've been MIA ladies! Liam has been the teething toddler from hell lately (poor baby has always popped many teeth all at once and now he's working on molars) and when I'm not caring for or comforting him I've been pretty addicted to Fable 3, haha. I hope that everyone is doing okay, I read a few posts as quickly as I could to try and catch up a bit.

Aidens I hope that your surgery goes well and that you either don't have endo or that it's the most mild possible form. :hugs:

Sorry that Isla has been sick lately! I hope that she got well soon or will if she hasn't already.

KK I can't wait to hear more news on the testing/AF status front! FXd still that you get the answer you really want. :happydance:

Hello and welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I'm slightly jealous of all of the ladies whose OH's get broody when they have pregnancy scares that turn out to be not pregnant. When I have a pregnancy scare DF gets all freaked out and says "If you're pregnant now then we won't have a third". Not even a hint of broodiness from him on that front, quite the opposite. :p
Right now AF is "late" (I never know when to really expect it these days as breastfeeding screws up my cycles so much). Right now I'm on CD33 which is how long my last cycle lasted so if AF doesn't show up tomorrow I will officially be on my longest cycle since my original 38 day cycle that was my first PP cycle back in June. I always hate it when AF doesn't show up when I'm expecting it too because then there is always that tiny glimmer of hope that I might be pregnant even though logically I know that it's nearly impossible. I'm debating on whether or not to test tomorrow or wait a few more days as I suspected that I O'd later than expected this cycle. In other news I'm starting to get worried about my recent bought of weight loss. I stepped on the scale this morning and weighed 2 lbs less that I did just a couple of days ago. I'm not even trying to lose weight, I don't know how it's happening. At first it was great because my prepregnancy weight was way too much, so it felt good to be back down to my preferred weight again, I felt great. But now I'm still losing and I only have about 13 more lbs at most until I'm considered underweight. ):


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> Hey sorry I've been MIA ladies! Liam has been the teething toddler from hell lately (poor baby has always popped many teeth all at once and now he's working on molars) and when I'm not caring for or comforting him I've been pretty addicted to Fable 3, haha. I hope that everyone is doing okay, I read a few posts as quickly as I could to try and catch up a bit.
> 
> Aidens I hope that your surgery goes well and that you either don't have endo or that it's the most mild possible form. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry that Isla has been sick lately! I hope that she got well soon or will if she hasn't already.
> 
> KK I can't wait to hear more news on the testing/AF status front! FXd still that you get the answer you really want. :happydance:
> 
> Hello and welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
> 
> I'm slightly jealous of all of the ladies whose OH's get broody when they have pregnancy scares that turn out to be not pregnant. When I have a pregnancy scare DF gets all freaked out and says "If you're pregnant now then we won't have a third". Not even a hint of broodiness from him on that front, quite the opposite. :p
> Right now AF is "late" (I never know when to really expect it these days as breastfeeding screws up my cycles so much). Right now I'm on CD33 which is how long my last cycle lasted so if AF doesn't show up tomorrow I will officially be on my longest cycle since my original 38 day cycle that was my first PP cycle back in June. I always hate it when AF doesn't show up when I'm expecting it too because then there is always that tiny glimmer of hope that I might be pregnant even though logically I know that it's nearly impossible. I'm debating on whether or not to test tomorrow or wait a few more days as I suspected that I O'd later than expected this cycle. In other news I'm starting to get worried about my recent bought of weight loss. I stepped on the scale this morning and weighed 2 lbs less that I did just a couple of days ago. I'm not even trying to lose weight, I don't know how it's happening. At first it was great because my prepregnancy weight was way too much, so it felt good to be back down to my preferred weight again, I felt great. But now I'm still losing and I only have about 13 more lbs at most until I'm considered underweight. ):

Sorry to hear that you and your LO are having a rough time with teething. :hugs:

If it makes it any better, my OH is not at all thrilled with the idea of me being pregnant yet. :nope: He seems pretty comfortable with TTC next year, but as it stands now he is not at all ready and would see me getting pregnant as a bad thing. :( I'm going through my second "scare" in a row and it's no better this time than it was last time with him. On one hand I really want to be pregnant; I've wanted nothing for for 2 1/2 years. But on the other hand I don't want to be because I want this baby to be something my OH and I are both happy about and excited for, which won't happen until he's ready to TTC *sigh*


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry about your little guy teething. I am really scared for that to start with my lo. My dh does not do well with him being fussy. 

So I have decided that next year I am going to work only half time. I want to stay at home but we cannot afford that at all. So I think it would be the best compromise for me to just work half time. Hubby seems supportive as long as we won't be struggling. It puts our buying a house on hold for now but I think it is totally worth it. Plus it gives us time to decide if we really do want to buy a house here or move back to a bigger city.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nice to hear from you Keely!

It might be the breastfeeding that is causing you to continually lose weight. I know that it helped me lose all of the weight I gained during pregnancy. Might also be stress; maybe from the upcoming wedding???

Exciting that you will be testing as well! I'm sure if you did get a BFP your DF would be thrilled :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate it. This is probably the best WTT thread that I've ever been a part of, everyone is so active and supportive and nice. :hugs:

It's reassuring to know that it could still be breastfeeding that is making me lose weight, I'm probably not getting enough to eat either I'll have to start making sure that I eat snacks between my meals since three meals a day doesn't seem to be enough (although some days I only manage to get two meals in, but never any less than that). I probably won't test at all until I reach CD38 but I'm sure that AF will arrive by then. I'm positive that I'm not pregnant and I as broody as I am I really don't want to be right now. I want the option of a third child and I don't want to have to reschedule my wedding again. I'm sure that even if I did get pregnant now there would still be a possibility of a third child but I don't want to risk it for just in case. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

So has anyone started their Christmas shopping?


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> So has anyone started their Christmas shopping?

Not at all. :dohh:

Although I have talked to family to figure out what they're getting for my kids and I've looked around to see what I want to get them. I just haven't actually done any shopping yet. I'm hoping to be able to within the next two weeks. Of course, I am procrastinating and leaving it until the last minute :haha:


----------



## skycastles

What about Xmas trees? Anyone put theirs up yet? DH leaves me to do it; hopefully next Xmas I'll be expecting and I can make him do all the work :happydance: hehe wishful thinking!

Hi kalonkiki.. My hubby's not broody at all either. Ever. Considering he's the one who insisted children are part of his expectations for marriage (in my younger days I was reluctant), you would think he wd be a little excited/disappointed during a couple of scares we had. Sigh. Are u taking calcium supplements if you're losing weight through bf? Read recently ladies need to be more careful about osteoporosis


----------



## KalonKiki

Nope, no Christmas shopping on my end at all. We're still strapped for cash from the move so we won't be able to do much this year and it will probably be very last minute before we can do any Christmas shopping at all. We're making Christmas presents with DF's side of the family and I won't even get to see my side (again..*sigh*) for Christmas this year because our car needs new tags and to be relicensed. I think my brother is coming home for Christmas this year too, I'll see if he can swing a trip down here for a couple of days so that he can see DS. He hasn't seen his nephew since last Christmas, a lot of change goes on between 3 month and 15 months and I don't want him to have to go another year without seeing him. Family was always important to me, I grew up with my grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, ect all living close by and getting together often (we visited my grandparents at least once a week) and I really wanted the same for my children. We haven't put up our Christmas tree yet either, I told DF that we were waiting until at least the start of December to put it up because I don't want to have to deal with trying to keep DS out of it any longer than I have to. I didn't want to put one up this year at all because he's at the age where Christmas trees are a danger but DF pitched a fit. I'm still going to try to convince him to wait until next year, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## krissie328

No Christmas going on here yet. I want to put up our tree after Thanksgiving. But since ds is only going to be 6 months we will probably only get him a few toys.


----------



## kksy9b

Keely- I'm sorry Liam is not feeling well .... hopefully he gets better soon! We are dealing with much the same over here...has made for some very sleepless nights...eventually it will pass :) Did you test today?!?! Sorry that you are not able to see your family this year. We just decided to change our plans and go over New Years instead of Christmas. It will be nice to be home but will miss all the family parties and gatherings. I hope your brother can make it down to see Liam! We opted to put a small tree on one of our tables as opposed to putting the big tree up. Charles is starting to pull up and even when I was putting the little one together (all 2 pieces lol) on the floor by him he was trying to grab it. Now it is out of reach but we still get a tree. Do you think your hubby would be open to something like that? We got ours last year on black friday at target for 20 (was half off) so very affordable.

I think we are going to do our shopping this year on black friday/cyber monday (not going out in the early AM but later in the day when the crowd is gone). I have always had to work the day after thanksgiving so really looking forward to having it off with my husband and get to go to the stores to shop instead of just online (which is more convenient but not as fun lol). We really don't have many people to buy for this year as we are trying to give "experiences" to our nieces and nephews instead of gifts. That just leaves my parents, Charles' godparents and each other.

And I totally put up all of our Christmas decorations yesterday lol. It has been a nightmare this week trying to get Charles to sleep in his crib. I was in a terrible mood and thought Christmas decorating would snap me out of it...and it did :)


----------



## tverb84

Tonight How To Get Away with Murder's fall finale airs. I'm excited for it. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks ladies, I really appreciate it. This is probably the best WTT thread that I've ever been a part of, everyone is so active and supportive and nice. :hugs:

Definitely agree! I hope we can all stay together through TTC, pregnancy and baby!

Still no AF, 5 days late..2 more days and I'll test. I am still pretty sure it will be negative but part of me wants to hold off testing just so I can keep the "maybe I am?!" going. Even though it would be better not to be, I just can't help remembering all the great parts ...sigh


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks KK I hope that the teething ends soon so that I can wean (right now is a bad time because he wants to nurse a lot more than usual when he's teething). I did test earlier today and as expected it was :bfn:. It was a relief and a disappointment at the same time, it always is. I realized for the first time tonight that I'm actually ready to start trying for a baby, like this next cycle. I've had plenty of :bfn: in the last 6 months but none that made me realize that I was ready to TTC until now. I know that now is not a good time and there is no way that DF is ready anyway but it feels so much different to actually be really ready to start trying than it did to simply feel excited to reach the point of readiness. I just wish that it had happened much closer to my date, lol. DF said that he wants to have :sex: more often though so I'm hopeful that's a sign that he's starting to get broody and that he won't change his mind when July gets here. He also didn't get freaked out when I told him that I was late so I tested today. He simply said that he's just accepted that we're going to need to keep pregnancy tests on hand, even agreed that we should just buy internet cheapies in bulk. He also didn't huff and puff when I bought up a name I liked and said that I was worried about my irregular cycles for when we TTC next year.

I've heard so many good things about How to Get Away With Murder, is it on Netflix? We're finally getting internet hooked up next Tuesday so after we get our wireless adapter for the Xbox back from SIL we can start watching Netflix again.


----------



## tverb84

I'm not sure if it's on netflix but you can probably catch up on episodes on ABC's website. 

Did anyone hear about the huge snowfall in Buffalo? I wonder how many babies will be born next August considering there's not much else to do. :haha: I heard there were quite a few babies born last July after Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## kksy9b

My moms entire side of the family live 30 minutes outside of Buffalo. It is crazy the pictures they have been sending! I bet at least one cousin (I have a lot!) will announce next year LOL


----------



## KalonKiki

I did hear about it, one of my friends (he's a musician) went out there to do a show tonight on his tour and posted about it on Facebook. I hope there weren't too many traffic accidents.


----------



## skycastles

A bit off topic, but reading about tv shows made me think of walking dead and how I was watching it the other day with my OH and I looked around me and thought how nice it was to watch TV and not think about the absolute mess my house was in. Haha anyway to get to the point, I thought I'd ask since there was a lot of mummies here.. How often do u have to clean your place after a baby?
Do any of you have indoor pets and babies? My furbabies have full access to everywhere including my bed and except the kitchen counter. I dont know if I have to mop the floor everyday when we have kids. My inlaws were horrified when I put my crawling nephew on the floor even though I cleaned the floor the day before


----------



## kksy9b

Cleaning?? What's that ;) but seriously it is a struggle. I had a painful recovery and couldn't walk/stand for more than a few minutes at a time. Baby refused to be anywhere but with me. Looking back I wish I would have worn him more during that time, I could have gotten a lot more done!

Now, my DH and I alternate nights- one gives a bath, the other cleans the kitchen. If the kitchen stays clean the house feels cleaner. I run a few loads of laundry throughout the week to stay on top of it and we try to vacuum and clean bathrooms on weekends. Dusting has become nearly non existent (I was obsessed before baby). Mopping....has been longer than I care to admit( before baby was weekly).Also, every night after Charles goes down, I do a quick 5 minute walkthrough the house and put stuff away. It has taken us a long time to get settled into this. I spend very little time having to clean if we stay on schedule.

Its possible to keep up on it but some days you just have to make a choice (sleep or laundry? Mop the floors or sit and play with baby?). I figure one day my house will be back to super clean. But I will never get that moment back with baby so I tolerate the dirty floors and just ignore any rude comments (have never had any).

I say all this but we dont have animals. Our dog passed a month before Charles was born. If he was still here, I would have invested in a roomba or the like because his hair was a constant battle to keep cleaned up. Otherwise I Dont think my cleaning schedule would be any different. I'm sure it will change though once Charles is mobile. Right now I can just vacuum his playroom and he has a clean place to hang out :)


----------



## kksy9b

AF started. 5 days late but didn't have to use another test so that is nice. I'm a bit disappointed bit I really didn't think I was so that helps. Also I just keep telling myself that it really IS for the best


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> What about Xmas trees? Anyone put theirs up yet? DH leaves me to do it; hopefully next Xmas I'll be expecting and I can make him do all the work :happydance: hehe wishful thinking!

I don't think I'll be having a Christmas tree this year. :nope: It's currently just me and my OH and he's not too into celebrating the holidays, so I doubt we'll be putting up a tree. If I'm lucky, I might be able to convince him to get a little tree and some christmas lights. My mom loves to decorate and it's so weird for me to not decorate my own place. *sigh* Next year, I'll be going all out though because (as long as everything goes to plan) my babies will be back with me. :happydance:



kksy9b said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I really appreciate it. This is probably the best WTT thread that I've ever been a part of, everyone is so active and supportive and nice. :hugs:
> 
> Definitely agree! I hope we can all stay together through TTC, pregnancy and baby!Click to expand...

I agree too! It would be great if we could all stick together! :)



KalonKiki said:


> Thanks KK I hope that the teething ends soon so that I can wean (right now is a bad time because he wants to nurse a lot more than usual when he's teething). I did test earlier today and as expected it was :bfn:. It was a relief and a disappointment at the same time, it always is. I realized for the first time tonight that I'm actually ready to start trying for a baby, like this next cycle. I've had plenty of :bfn: in the last 6 months but none that made me realize that I was ready to TTC until now. I know that now is not a good time and there is no way that DF is ready anyway but it feels so much different to actually be really ready to start trying than it did to simply feel excited to reach the point of readiness. I just wish that it had happened much closer to my date, lol. DF said that he wants to have :sex: more often though so I'm hopeful that's a sign that he's starting to get broody and that he won't change his mind when July gets here. He also didn't get freaked out when I told him that I was late so I tested today. He simply said that he's just accepted that we're going to need to keep pregnancy tests on hand, even agreed that we should just buy internet cheapies in bulk. He also didn't huff and puff when I bought up a name I liked and said that I was worried about my irregular cycles for when we TTC next year.
> 
> I've heard so many good things about How to Get Away With Murder, is it on Netflix? We're finally getting internet hooked up next Tuesday so after we get our wireless adapter for the Xbox back from SIL we can start watching Netflix again.

I'm glad your OH seems more on board, Keely. I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you that he won't change his mind. But from the sounds of it, he's becoming more broody and you should be good to go come July :)

Skycastles - I have no good answer about cleaning since I'm a horrible cleaner. :dohh: After I had my kids, I would vacuum a lot to make sure the floors they played on were clean, I would do my laundry once a week (I spent the whole day on it), and dishes/kitchen every night. I'd also go through at night to make sure toys were picked up and everything put away, but that's about it. :haha: Everything else (bathrooms, washing sheets, cleaning the bedrooms) was just done as needed. As long as my babies had a clean place to play and my kitchen wasn't a disaster, I was content with that. The only pet we had was a hamster, so that didn't require much cleaning up after. lol.

kk - sorry to hear about AF. :hugs: Even if it is for the best to wait, it can still be hard.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Could you update my date please? :flow:

I had a short little talk with the OH tonight and he agreed that October 31, 2015 could be our date :happydance: I'm so excited! Less than a year away! Hopefully it'll go by quickly. I've got a lot of plans for next year, at least for the summer, so that should definitely help. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

aidensxmomma said:


> Could you update my date please? :flow:
> 
> I had a short little talk with the OH tonight and he agreed that October 31, 2015 could be our date :happydance: I'm so excited! Less than a year away! Hopefully it'll go by quickly. I've got a lot of plans for next year, at least for the summer, so that should definitely help. :thumbup:

Moved! That is so exciting!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Yay aidensxmomma that is great news!! 

:hugs: kk I can really understand. I can't believe how disappointed I was when af arrived even though I was so stressed about the possibility of being pregnant again so soon. I realized like Keely that I am getting closer to being ready to start ttc. I was thinking of moving it up some but I think next July is still for the best.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies. I think I am also starting to realize that I'm maybe more ready than I thought before. I'm thankful not to be so that I don't have to worry about losing my supply. But hopefully we can start trying sooner than the 18 months it is now. It will all just come down to how quickly we can get into our next home! Thanks for everyones support and encouragement... we have a wonderful group of gals here :)


Time for a new question! I've been trying to post these throughout the thread and will try to stay more consistent :) What is your favorite Christmas (or insert whatever you celebrate this time of year) tradition? For me, i LOVE driving around looking at decorated houses at night. Charles is fascinated with lights so I am really looking forward to it this year!


----------



## KalonKiki

So my cousin whose son is closest in age to Liam (not even 3 months older) just posted on FB thwt he and his wife are pregnant again. I'm very happy for them, but at the same time I can't help but feel a pang of jealousy. It's like everyone that has a baby close in age to DS is already trying for another baby or already pregnant and I'm the only one left off of the band wagon. Am I the only one with a practical SO when it comes to finances or is everyone else just really that much better off financially than we are? I don't want to rush my next pregnancy and baby, but at the same time I just feel so ready to start trying or even NTNP even if it takes us months and months to actually get pregnant. Sorry for the rant, it's just been hitting me a little hard lately. It would help if I knew that our wedding was the only reason we were waiting, but DF places too much importance on finances, way more than what I think is reasonable. AF also just started today.

My favorite Christmas tradition was always going to grandma's as a kid. She'd make lots of Christmas candy and pies and cook up a huge feast for the whole family. It was also nice visiting eith everyone. My favorite tradition now that I have a little family of my own is to make sugar cookies and drink egg nog and watch Christmas movies.


----------



## krissie328

We never had much for Christmas tradition. We are hoping to start some of our own for DS. This year we bought him his first Christmas ornament.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Thanks ladies. I think I am also starting to realize that I'm maybe more ready than I thought before. I'm thankful not to be so that I don't have to worry about losing my supply. But hopefully we can start trying sooner than the 18 months it is now. It will all just come down to how quickly we can get into our next home! Thanks for everyones support and encouragement... we have a wonderful group of gals here :)
> 
> 
> Time for a new question! I've been trying to post these throughout the thread and will try to stay more consistent :) What is your favorite Christmas (or insert whatever you celebrate this time of year) tradition? For me, i LOVE driving around looking at decorated houses at night. Charles is fascinated with lights so I am really looking forward to it this year!

A tradition that my mom started with me and my brother was buying us a special ornament every year, which has been continued with my kids. I really like it, although the tree is getting really full. :haha:

I'm hoping to start a "Christmas Eve" present tradition with my kids that will be a present they can open on Christmas Eve that has little gifts and Christmas pajamas. I saw the idea on Facebook and love it :) They're already 6 and 5 years old, but it's never too late to start a tradition right?

This year is going to be a little rough, though. My ex (FOB) is taking the kids for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day this year. We're celebrating with my family the weekend before, but it's sucky that the actual day I won't get to spend with my kids. :nope: But at least they get to spend time with their dad and all of his family.


----------



## KalonKiki

Being a child with divorced parents I understand how you feel. It was always hard only getting to spend time with one parent each holiday on the actual day. It's still hard having to pick and choose who I spend time with each year as now I have the in laws to worry about as well. You'll have them on the actual days next Christmas right? My parents always switched holidays every year. 

DF's family always allowed one open present on Christmas Eve and he wants to continue that tradition as well.


----------



## tverb84

My parents are divorced too have been since I was 5 and my brother was 1. We usually had Christmas on my mom's side Christmas Day and my dad's Boxing Day the day after. Now, There's nothing on my dad's side mainly because my grandma went into a nursing home a few years ago but passed away this March. My grandma on my mom's side had a stroke in May and she's in a nursing home now and her house is up for sale. Next Saturday were going to have turkey at the nursing home she lives in but on Christmas my mom and I will probably stay home. It's the first year ever in my life we are not going to my grandma's. It's going to be weird.

There's also a dinner on New Years Day on my mom's side but I don't think we're going next year.


----------



## skycastles

Christmas ornaments for each year sounds lovely! I havent thought of any christmas traditions i might like to have with my children, but just off the top of my head, I would love to bake christmas treats for my future kids.
Kk, i already have a roomba hahhaha... it helps a lot in managing the fur but we still have to clear all cables, paper, plastics off the floor, move away anything which can topple, or is light enough for the roomba to shift. So i wouldnt call it fully automated cleaning. I guess when the time comes, DH and i will have to discipline ourselves to keep to a schedule like yours =) we dont have space for an extra playroom so space is something we need to work out too.
aidensxmomma.. sorry to hear your kids wont be with you on the actual xmas day, but just think, next xmas FX your whole family will include the new one you're expecting! So make the most of the couple-time you'll have with your OH this xmas hehe
I'd like an update to my date too please.. i had a talk on timelines with DH, and he said he doesnt want to NTNP because he's not ready to have a baby if it happens immediately. But he proposed actively TTC July next year! I'm thrilled but anxious now that i have an earlier date. In case unforeseen circumstances happen, im trying not to plan too much around it though!


----------



## krissie328

There are a lot of us planning on July 2015. That is very exciting!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I had a long talk with DF last night and he has realized that he was thinking about another baby as if it would significantly effect our finances the moment that we got pregnant and that we can't base our family planning around what-ifs and that our finances are already improving since his new job and our move and that realistically we should be right on track for July by the time it arrives. So he has agreed that as long as we can easily pay our bills and be able to save at least a little bit of money each month then we will definitely start trying in July and he won't change his mind, so he has lowered his financial standards significantly and become a lot more reasonable about it. I feel a lot better and no longer constantly worry that he will say no when July gets here.

I'm really excited for next Christmas because we will probably be expecting #2 and DS will be old enough to get excited about Christmas and understand what it is. 

It really is exciting that a lot of us are planning on July, it will be great to all move over to TTC at the same time and hopefully most of us will be pregnant at the same time as well. :D


----------



## tverb84

Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.


----------



## kksy9b

skycastles said:


> I'd like an update to my date too please.. i had a talk on timelines with DH, and he said he doesnt want to NTNP because he's not ready to have a baby if it happens immediately. But he proposed actively TTC July next year! I'm thrilled but anxious now that i have an earlier date. In case unforeseen circumstances happen, im trying not to plan too much around it though!

Updated! I hope all you July gals get preggo together and stick around here too so we can follow you through :)

There are some great traditions you all mentioned! I can't wait to start our own with Charles. He will be much more "into" it next year. But he loves patting the tree with all the lights on it. We are thinking of not doing ornaments this year so that he doesn't accidentally break one or hurt himself.


----------



## kksy9b

tverb84 said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.

Sounds like fun! We babysat my friends boys this morning. Tomorrow is church and a family dinner. Otherwise just relaxing at home!


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> aidensxmomma.. sorry to hear your kids wont be with you on the actual xmas day, but just think, next xmas FX your whole family will include the new one you're expecting! So make the most of the couple-time you'll have with your OH this xmas hehe
> 
> I'd like an update to my date too please.. i had a talk on timelines with DH, and he said he doesnt want to NTNP because he's not ready to have a baby if it happens immediately. But he proposed actively TTC July next year! I'm thrilled but anxious now that i have an earlier date. In case unforeseen circumstances happen, im trying not to plan too much around it though!

Congrats on setting an earlier date to TTC! :happydance: There are quite of few who are getting to TTC in July. So exciting!

I'm really, really hoping that by next Christmas I'll be expecting my next LO. It would be great because next year I should have the kids for Christmas and it could be all of us. :cloud9: But you're right that I should enjoy the holiday with my OH :)



tverb84 said:


> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.

I got to go shopping for my brother's/future SILs baby shower Saturday and today I have plans to go with my friend to go get our nails done. Friday I tried working on schoolwork some but I have been procrastinating bad this week. :dohh: I'm going to have to buckle down next week, which is already going to be a very busy week for me. I have my brother's/future SILs baby shower Tuesday, Date night with my OH on Wednesday, and 2 Thanksgivings on Thursday (one with my family, one with OH's). Plus, my OH will have off Friday and Saturday and will get to spend some time home with me. I'm really glad to have so much to do though. :)

Anyone else have big plans this upcoming week?


----------



## disneydarling

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am very impatiently WTT in September 2015! No chance of that date being bought forward because we are waiting to move to a bigger place next year (absolutely necessary before another baby) and we are taking our daughter to Disney World next year and I don't want to be pregnant then because I want to enjoy it and not feel sick or tired so I can have the most fun with my daughter as possible!! We plan to start trying while we are there (hoping for a baby made in Disney lol!)

I am the most impatient person ever, my little girl just turned 18 months and I miss having a baby so much, and I am so excited for her to be a big sister, she will be the best! 

Hope the waiting game is not too bad for all of you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

disneydarling said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am very impatiently WTT in September 2015! No chance of that date being bought forward because we are waiting to move to a bigger place next year (absolutely necessary before another baby) and we are taking our daughter to Disney World next year and I don't want to be pregnant then because I want to enjoy it and not feel sick or tired so I can have the most fun with my daughter as possible!! We plan to start trying while we are there (hoping for a baby made in Disney lol!)
> 
> I am the most impatient person ever, my little girl just turned 18 months and I miss having a baby so much, and I am so excited for her to be a big sister, she will be the best!
> 
> Hope the waiting game is not too bad for all of you!

Welcome! :flow:

Going to Disney sounds so exciting! 

I'm super impatient, too. I'm also really scared; I don't remember what it's like to have a baby anymore. :haha: Even my youngest would be almost 3 already. My older two are 6 and 5 (and will be 7 and 6 when I start TTC). 

I hope your wait goes by quickly, too. :)


----------



## cupcake.

disneydarling said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am very impatiently WTT in September 2015! No chance of that date being bought forward because we are waiting to move to a bigger place next year (absolutely necessary before another baby) and we are taking our daughter to Disney World next year and I don't want to be pregnant then because I want to enjoy it and not feel sick or tired so I can have the most fun with my daughter as possible!! We plan to start trying while we are there (hoping for a baby made in Disney lol!)
> 
> I am the most impatient person ever, my little girl just turned 18 months and I miss having a baby so much, and I am so excited for her to be a big sister, she will be the best!
> 
> Hope the waiting game is not too bad for all of you!

Hi :) 
disney sounds awesome! Totally understand why you woulf rather. Ot be pregnant while being there :) 
I'll be ttc in august 2015, so we're really close, how exciting!


----------



## skycastles

Ohhh it does look like we have a few of us in june and more following shortly! exciting! :happydance: 

I was busy with work this weekend, but managed to meet up with a few friends for drinks.. Monday comes too fast!



kksy9b said:


> Updated! I hope all you July gals get preggo together and stick around here too so we can follow you through :)
> 
> There are some great traditions you all mentioned! I can't wait to start our own with Charles. He will be much more "into" it next year. But he loves patting the tree with all the lights on it. We are thinking of not doing ornaments this year so that he doesn't accidentally break one or hurt himself.

thank you! if you have time, what about making origami ornaments? beautiful ones on pinterest.. maybe you could make just the basic balls but with different glossy wrapping paper?


----------



## skycastles

disneydarling said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am very impatiently WTT in September 2015! No chance of that date being bought forward because we are waiting to move to a bigger place next year (absolutely necessary before another baby) and we are taking our daughter to Disney World next year and I don't want to be pregnant then because I want to enjoy it and not feel sick or tired so I can have the most fun with my daughter as possible!! We plan to start trying while we are there (hoping for a baby made in Disney lol!)
> 
> I am the most impatient person ever, my little girl just turned 18 months and I miss having a baby so much, and I am so excited for her to be a big sister, she will be the best!
> 
> Hope the waiting game is not too bad for all of you!

Hello!
I haven't been to Disneyw yet; I'd love to go too. Hope you get your Disney prince/princess there ;)
I hope to plan a couple of trips next year cos it sure would help with the waiting, but I already went to four different places this year so I prob have to work on my savings instead, SIGH.


----------



## krissie328

Origami ornaments sounds like such a fun ideas!! I will have to suggest that to dh.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.
> 
> Sounds like fun! We babysat my friends boys this morning. Tomorrow is church and a family dinner. Otherwise just relaxing at home!Click to expand...

Actually I watched a documentary about Tania Head a woman who said she survived 9/11 when she wasn't even in the US that day. She said she was engaged to a guy named Dave who passed away that day in the North Tower the one that was hit first. He did exist but didn't know her and his family never heard of her. She said she was saved by the man wearing the red bandanna and even joined a 9/11 survivors group. Her farce went on for about five years until her story started to unravel when a New York Times writer wanted to do a story about her. I don't understand how someone could lie about surviving such a traumatic event. :shrug:

My weekend was pretty calm, went to the gym today and my walk. Next Weekend I'm going to a dinner my family is having at the nursing home my grandma is living in and next Tuesday the 2nd there's a Christmas party at the blood clinic I volunteer at. I'm still thinking of what I want to bring for a dessert.


----------



## kksy9b

disneydarling said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join you, I am very impatiently WTT in September 2015! No chance of that date being bought forward because we are waiting to move to a bigger place next year (absolutely necessary before another baby) and we are taking our daughter to Disney World next year and I don't want to be pregnant then because I want to enjoy it and not feel sick or tired so I can have the most fun with my daughter as possible!! We plan to start trying while we are there (hoping for a baby made in Disney lol!)
> 
> I am the most impatient person ever, my little girl just turned 18 months and I miss having a baby so much, and I am so excited for her to be a big sister, she will be the best!
> 
> Hope the waiting game is not too bad for all of you!

:hi: Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Disney World sounds like so much fun! I've never been and my DH and I really want to take our kids there one day!


----------



## kksy9b

skycastles said:


> Ohhh it does look like we have a few of us in june and more following shortly! exciting! :happydance:
> 
> I was busy with work this weekend, but managed to meet up with a few friends for drinks.. Monday comes too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Updated! I hope all you July gals get preggo together and stick around here too so we can follow you through :)
> 
> There are some great traditions you all mentioned! I can't wait to start our own with Charles. He will be much more "into" it next year. But he loves patting the tree with all the lights on it. We are thinking of not doing ornaments this year so that he doesn't accidentally break one or hurt himself.
> 
> thank you! if you have time, what about making origami ornaments? beautiful ones on pinterest.. maybe you could make just the basic balls but with different glossy wrapping paper?Click to expand...

That is such a great idea! Thanks for the suggestion! The tree really does need something to fill it in and those might do the trick!




tverb84 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.
> 
> Sounds like fun! We babysat my friends boys this morning. Tomorrow is church and a family dinner. Otherwise just relaxing at home!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I watched a documentary about Tania Head a woman who said she survived 9/11 when she wasn't even in the US that day. She said she was engaged to a guy named Dave who passed away that day in the North Tower the one that was hit first. He did exist but didn't know her and his family never heard of her. She said she was saved by the man wearing the red bandanna and even joined a 9/11 survivors group. Her farce went on for about five years until her story started to unravel when a New York Times writer wanted to do a story about her. I don't understand how someone could lie about surviving such a traumatic event. :shrug:
> 
> My weekend was pretty calm, went to the gym today and my walk. Next Weekend I'm going to a dinner my family is having at the nursing home my grandma is living in and next Tuesday the 2nd there's a Christmas party at the blood clinic I volunteer at. I'm still thinking of what I want to bring for a dessert.Click to expand...

That is terrible. To exploit a national tragedy for your own narcissism is sick. I'm glad that she was exposed.

Sounds like you have some nice events coming up soon! Have fun!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.
> 
> Sounds like fun! We babysat my friends boys this morning. Tomorrow is church and a family dinner. Otherwise just relaxing at home!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I watched a documentary about Tania Head a woman who said she survived 9/11 when she wasn't even in the US that day. She said she was engaged to a guy named Dave who passed away that day in the North Tower the one that was hit first. He did exist but didn't know her and his family never heard of her. She said she was saved by the man wearing the red bandanna and even joined a 9/11 survivors group. Her farce went on for about five years until her story started to unravel when a New York Times writer wanted to do a story about her. I don't understand how someone could lie about surviving such a traumatic event. :shrug:
> 
> My weekend was pretty calm, went to the gym today and my walk. Next Weekend I'm going to a dinner my family is having at the nursing home my grandma is living in and next Tuesday the 2nd there's a Christmas party at the blood clinic I volunteer at. I'm still thinking of what I want to bring for a dessert.Click to expand...

I can't possibly understand how anyone could lie about something so tragic. :nope:

Sounds like you had a nice weekend, though. And a busy one coming up :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I've been MIA ladies; I was sick at the end of last week and we were crazy busy this weekend so I didn't get a chance to log on...

Welcome Disney; a trip to Disney World sounds amazing. We are planning on going on a Disney Cruise in the winter/early spring of 2016, which I am very excited about.

Keely, so glad that DF is now totally on board with the July TTC date. I agree that it's going to be awesome to have so many of us trying and hopefully getting pregnant at the same time :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you're feeling better Mrs. Eddie!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Feeling much better thanks but DH just took Isla to the doctor (for her 15 month appointment) and she now has an ear infection, poor little thing :cry: I swear it's just one illness after another when they start day care...


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry to hear that you were sick and that Isla has an ear infection now :hugs: Hopefully you are all healthy again soon!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome DisneyDarling! :wave: :flower:

I went to Disney World once with my grandparents when I was 6. It was a lot of fun, but I'm sure that it has changed a lot since the 90's. I'm willing to bet that it's still fun though and I definitely want to take my kids some day, probably after I've decided that my family is complete and all of my kids are old enough to remember it (so when my last is at least 5). 

I'm glad that you're feeling better but sorry that Isla has an ear infection MrsEddie! I hope that she starts feeling better soon and that you have a completely healthy family again in time for the holidays. :hugs:

Lately I find myself really liking the idea of adopting an adorable little Asian girl (most likely Chinese since that seems to be most common for adoption but I'm not picky about the country) if this next baby turns old to be another handsome little :blue:. I've always liked the idea of adopting a child and I love the Orient. I even have a name picked out for our theoretical Asian princess, haha. Has anyone else ever considered adopting a child at some point even without fertility issues? If so would you want to do an adoption in your home country or would you want a child from a foreign country? Would you want a baby or an older child? Personally I would just want a child that is younger than my youngest at the time when we adopt her.


----------



## MamaByrd

I think about adoption sometimes, and while I think it would be amazing to adopt from a different country, there are just so many babies here in America that need a home too. It would be hard, I'm sure.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> skycastles said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh it does look like we have a few of us in june and more following shortly! exciting! :happydance:
> 
> I was busy with work this weekend, but managed to meet up with a few friends for drinks.. Monday comes too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Updated! I hope all you July gals get preggo together and stick around here too so we can follow you through :)
> 
> There are some great traditions you all mentioned! I can't wait to start our own with Charles. He will be much more "into" it next year. But he loves patting the tree with all the lights on it. We are thinking of not doing ornaments this year so that he doesn't accidentally break one or hurt himself.
> 
> thank you! if you have time, what about making origami ornaments? beautiful ones on pinterest.. maybe you could make just the basic balls but with different glossy wrapping paper?Click to expand...
> 
> That is such a great idea! Thanks for the suggestion! The tree really does need something to fill it in and those might do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? Tonight I'm going to watch something about ghosts online.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun! We babysat my friends boys this morning. Tomorrow is church and a family dinner. Otherwise just relaxing at home!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I watched a documentary about Tania Head a woman who said she survived 9/11 when she wasn't even in the US that day. She said she was engaged to a guy named Dave who passed away that day in the North Tower the one that was hit first. He did exist but didn't know her and his family never heard of her. She said she was saved by the man wearing the red bandanna and even joined a 9/11 survivors group. Her farce went on for about five years until her story started to unravel when a New York Times writer wanted to do a story about her. I don't understand how someone could lie about surviving such a traumatic event. :shrug:
> 
> My weekend was pretty calm, went to the gym today and my walk. Next Weekend I'm going to a dinner my family is having at the nursing home my grandma is living in and next Tuesday the 2nd there's a Christmas party at the blood clinic I volunteer at. I'm still thinking of what I want to bring for a dessert.Click to expand...
> 
> That is terrible. To exploit a national tragedy for your own narcissism is sick. I'm glad that she was exposed.
> 
> Sounds like you have some nice events coming up soon! Have fun!!Click to expand...

I am looking forward to the party at the clinic next week and this weekend. Today I had a doctor's appointment to talk about my ultrasound results and she told me she wants me to continue taking iron supplements until January. After that I'm supposed to take a break until March and get a blood test done to see how my iron is. If it's high enough I can start donating blood again. :happydance:

It's very windy here tonight and supposed to be windy all night.


----------



## krissie328

We have seriously looked into adoption. Our reasoning was due to fertility though. We have discussed once our biological children are high school or older we may consider adopting a couple children. We would adopt from Utah since their laws are more favorable to my state. 

I hope Isla gets better soon. I have had chronic ear infections since I was 1 so I know how unpleasant they can be. 

I have never been to any Disney park but look forward to taking my kids. I hope to go when Christian is 10. 

DS hasn't been sleeping well. I have been trying to introduce some solids and think it might be correlated. I think I am going to stop and wait another couple weeks. He just doesn't seem interested still.


----------



## skycastles

Adoption was my first choice, but my husband wants biological children so I'm respecting his wishes. I have told him that if we are unfortunate enough to have fertility issues, I rather spend our money on adoption than any medical assistance (both options are crazy expensive where I'm at). Perhaps it's because I don't particularly feel the need to experience pregnancy, I just wish for a child. I don't think I could bond with any child over a year old though.

Hope your babies feel better soon!


----------



## kksy9b

I have always wanted to adopt an older child (4-6) once my biological kids were in school. If we have another boy we would probably try for a girl. If we have a girl next then we would be open to either. That is a ways down the road though. It would require becoming foster parents first in our state.

krissie- Charles is 7 1/2 months old and still doesn't want anything to do with solids. He is interested in our food but then just spits it out when he gets it. Eventually he will take it so just try again in a few weeks :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

How old is Christian now Krissie? If he isn't 6 months yet you may consider waiting until then to really get him started on solids. That's what most doctors recommend and it worked really well for us. Lots of people think that babies don't need solids at all for the first year, but with how much DS eats there is no way that I could have gone longer than 6 months EBF with no solids. That and I've heard that if children aren't introduced to solids at 6 months then they have a much higher chance for allergies and being picky eaters.

There are some really special things about pregnancy like getting your first :bfp:, seeing your little peanut on an ultrasound screen for the first time, feeling your baby move inside you, finding out the gender, and holding your baby in your arms for the first time after you give birth. For the most part it's for the birds though, I know that every woman and pregnancy is different and some women have really easy pregnancies and love being pregnant but I fully believe that the actual baby is where it's really at. Pregnancy is really exciting when you first find out and when you're waiting for your gender ultrasound, but once you get over the :bfp: high you just kind of feel stuck in pregnancy limbo and feel big and uncomfortable and just want to meet your baby already. And then you really miss being that big and uncomfortable anywhere between days, weeks, months, or years after you give birth. Last time I was more excited by the idea of being pregnant than I was by the idea of actually having a baby. This time it's the total opposite, I'm much more excited by the idea of of having another tiny snuggle bunny than I am about being pregnant. That could be because my pregnancy was awful and my newborn was unrealistically easy though, lol. For all I know next time I could have the magical unicorn of pregnancies and the newborn from hell. It's not likely though, I think we're going to have another rough pregnancy and easy baby, but it will all be worth it. :cloud9:


----------



## skycastles

Yeah, I think it's the thought of the later half - being big and pregnant, and going through birth, that never appealed to me... Because I know friends who don't coo and fuss over other people's babies (like I do haha) but just KNOW they want to eventually experience pregnancy and childbirth. I do get excited and disappointed during pregnancy scares so I'm not opposed to it at all. Just that I am not interested whether my child would look like me or my husband either, so I feel I could love any baby I choose to accept as my own. However seeing my nephew warmed me up much more to the idea of biological spawn though. He looks like my husband's BIL but sometimes when he sleeps, he looks like his mother, and by default, my husband; and I do feel a rush of fuzziness then haha. I think humans are genetically wired to have affinity for others who look like their family.


----------



## krissie328

Christian is just shy of 5 months. He is interested in our food but doesn't want to eat it yet. He still doesn't eat a lot of milk either so I know he is okay right now without. I think I will just wait until after Christmas since he will then be 6 months.

I am glad I got to experience pregnancy, but I had a really good one. I also had a good labor and birth. But I totally relate to its the baby that matters. I look forward to holding #2 more than being pregnant. But that bfp and gender ultrasound are two things I just loved.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I did think about adoption; if we weren't able to have another one ourselves it is definitely something I consider. I agree fully that your child is your child, whether you give birth to them yourself or they have a different biological parent. 

That being said, I did enjoy pregnancy quite a bit; except for the last month when I swelled up like a balloon :winkwink:

Krissie, I think waiting until he is more interested in food is a great idea. I don't think I started food with Isla until she was 6 months as she wasn't really interested in it either.:shrug: She is a great eater now though!


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> How old is Christian now Krissie? If he isn't 6 months yet you may consider waiting until then to really get him started on solids. That's what most doctors recommend and it worked really well for us. Lots of people think that babies don't need solids at all for the first year, but with how much DS eats there is no way that I could have gone longer than 6 months EBF with no solids. That and I've heard that if children aren't introduced to solids at 6 months then they have a much higher chance for allergies and being picky eaters.
> 
> There are some really special things about pregnancy like getting your first :bfp:, seeing your little peanut on an ultrasound screen for the first time, feeling your baby move inside you, finding out the gender, and holding your baby in your arms for the first time after you give birth. For the most part it's for the birds though, I know that every woman and pregnancy is different and some women have really easy pregnancies and love being pregnant but I fully believe that the actual baby is where it's really at. Pregnancy is really exciting when you first find out and when you're waiting for your gender ultrasound, but once you get over the :bfp: high you just kind of feel stuck in pregnancy limbo and feel big and uncomfortable and just want to meet your baby already. And then you really miss being that big and uncomfortable anywhere between days, weeks, months, or years after you give birth. Last time I was more excited by the idea of being pregnant than I was by the idea of actually having a baby. This time it's the total opposite, I'm much more excited by the idea of of having another tiny snuggle bunny than I am about being pregnant. That could be because my pregnancy was awful and my newborn was unrealistically easy though, lol. For all I know next time I could have the magical unicorn of pregnancies and the newborn from hell. It's not likely though, I think we're going to have another rough pregnancy and easy baby, but it will all be worth it. :cloud9:

I'm a pretty picky eater. I do like eating but sometimes I have a hard time trying different food.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

tv my DH was really picky too but after we got together he started trying lots of new food and now is much more adventurous regarding what he will eat. 

You should try slowly introducing new foods or trying new cuisines and see what you think :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I use to be really picky but I have worked really hard to force myself to try new things. It can be easy for me to cook the same few things over and over.


----------



## KalonKiki

I was a pretty picky child as well but now I am much more open to what I will eat and I like a lot of things now that I did not as a child.


----------



## tverb84

This morning my dad called me saying he spit up blood so he was going to go to the hospital and now he's doing better. My mom told me he called her at work and told her he went back home to his apartment.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness Tara! I'm glad that he is okay :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

How scary about your Dad, glad that he is feeling better!


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone's Thanksgiving?


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> This morning my dad called me saying he spit up blood so he was going to go to the hospital and now he's doing better. My mom told me he called her at work and told her he went back home to his apartment.

That must have been really scary! Glad he's doing better now. :hugs:



tverb84 said:


> How's everyone's Thanksgiving?

I had a really good, really exhausting Thanksgiving. I had two dinners tonight and got to visit with both mine and my OH's family, which was really nice. I'm finally back home and more than ready to pass out. :haha:


----------



## MamaByrd

We had a good Thanksgiving. Aside from the fact OH and his friends attempted to burn the house down by deep-frying a turkey. The house and all eyebrows are still intact, so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## tverb84

Here in Canada we had Thanksgiving last month but last night my mom made spaghetti for supper and gave the rest to my brother when he came over. The thing is, she drank too much wine and didn't realize she gave it all to him until this morning. :haha: 

Tomorrow we're going to have a turkey dinner at the nursing home my grandma lives in. It's going to be a fun and interesting time.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I hope those of you that celebrated this week had a good Thanksgiving. 

Mine was very disappointing so we are having a do over with my mom and sister this Sunday. I am pretty excited. 

So I fed ds some cranberry sauce thinking it would be one of those funny baby moments. The kid loved it! He kept eating it and it was pretty tart. I am wondering if he might prefer more savory foods to sweet. I also let him try some sweet potatoes but he wasn't as fond of those.


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi hoping I can join although you can evict me if you like. Me and oh (have a beautiful lb 2yrs old) decided we would.like to expand our family so in September I stopped bc. But recently we have decided we have.lots we still want to do before no#2 so are.not.actively ttc. We would like to move.to a.bigger house, buy a car and have ds fully.potty trained. We are both confident we.could do all of this with baby no#2 on the way or already here but I would feel less.pressure and would prefer no rush so have decided not to ttc just yet. But do not want to big of an age gap for my lb. So by 2016 I want to be ttc. From now until then we are.ntnp. Sori for all the fullstops. Typing quickly as lo is jumping all over me.


----------



## tverb84

I'm pretty full from the turkey dinner we had tonight. My uncle cooked it in his smoker and it was very good. I also drank some wine that he made. :wine: I'm going to sleep like a :baby: tonight.


----------



## MissN8

Hi ladies, can i join my original date was Jan 15 but not looking likely now as have to save for a deposit for house so will be more towards end of 2015. If it goes as quick as this year did it will be here in no time yay. Been waiting a long time.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mummy2_1 said:


> Hi hoping I can join although you can evict me if you like. Me and oh (have a beautiful lb 2yrs old) decided we would.like to expand our family so in September I stopped bc. But recently we have decided we have.lots we still want to do before no#2 so are.not.actively ttc. We would like to move.to a.bigger house, buy a car and have ds fully.potty trained. We are both confident we.could do all of this with baby no#2 on the way or already here but I would feel less.pressure and would prefer no rush so have decided not to ttc just yet. But do not want to big of an age gap for my lb. So by 2016 I want to be ttc. From now until then we are.ntnp. Sori for all the fullstops. Typing quickly as lo is jumping all over me.




MissN8 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join my original date was Jan 15 but not looking likely now as have to save for a deposit for house so will be more towards end of 2015. If it goes as quick as this year did it will be here in no time yay. Been waiting a long time.

Welcome ladies :flower:

How's everyone doing today? Any big plans for the week?

Tuesday is my little brother's 21st birthday, so we're all going to go out. :drunk: I'm very excited, although I won't be drinking. I volunteered as a designated driver. My brother's girlfriend is also going to be a designated driver and I figured I wouldn't make her be the only one sober even if they don't need a second DD. :thumbup:


----------



## jren

aidensxmomma said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Welcome ladies :flower:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Any big plans for the week?
> 
> Tuesday is my little brother's 21st birthday, so we're all going to go out. :drunk: I'm very excited, although I won't be drinking. I volunteered as a designated driver. My brother's girlfriend is also going to be a designated driver and I figured I wouldn't make her be the only one sober even if they don't need a second DD. :thumbup:Click to expand...

No big plans, just student teaching all week...:dohh::coffee: The 21st birthday celebration sounds fun. You can still have fun without drinking. I find it hilarious watching people and their drunken antics. I can't wait until I can do that for my little sister. I went all out when she turned 16 a few months ago, I can't imagine how crazy I'll be for her 21st! :haha:


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone doing today? Any big plans for the week?

Tuesday is my little brother's 21st birthday, so we're all going to go out. :drunk: I'm very excited, although I won't be drinking. I volunteered as a designated driver. My brother's girlfriend is also going to be a designated driver and I figured I wouldn't make her be the only one sober even if they don't need a second DD. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I'm going to the Christmas party at the blood clinic on Tuesday. We're supposed to bring a dessert so I'm going to try and make peanut butter cookies, should a a fun time. :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning everyone (at least in germany it's morning ;) )
I feel like time is flying by! Don't have any big plans this week, just work all week. Thursday is my cousins 16th birthday and i hope i can get off work early so i can stop by. OH will be gone all weekend, even after over 3 years i still miss him like crazy when he's not sleeping by my side! But i do like some time by myself to pamper myself, clean the house and i plan to bake some yummy christmas cookies :) 
also our white christmas tree we ordered should arrive this week so we'll set it up and decorate to see if we have enough ornaments. It's our second christmas living together and last year we didn't have a tree so i'm excited!

We also already made plans for new years which i'm super excited about! It will hopefully be our last new years without any obligations or restrictions so we plan on celebrating big! 
Anyone else have plans for new years already? I feel like plans to look forward to make time go by super fast!


----------



## mummy2_1

Aww.guys you all sound super excited with plans and decorations to do. I love having a plan. But I get mega stressed trying to organise and time things. I'm obsessed with organising and no one.else.is soo it can get.difficult when family ju st. Go with the flow and I'm trying to organise around them. Where are you all spending Xmas day?? With family, inlaws, at home? Do family come to you over.the holidays or do you travel to them?


----------



## MissN8

Well I have work all week, and Christmas do at weekend plus putting tree up this week. I was thinking making gingerbread cookies at weekend never done them before haha.... Hope they turn out nice. Oh I'm not sure what we will do for Nye this year. Have to think about that.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome to the ladies who have recently joined :hi:

This weekend my DH and I went away together (our first time without Isla). We did a bunch of Christmas shopping and went to a friend's Stag and Doe, which was a lot of fun. Isla did great with her Grandma, which was really nice to hear. 

My brother is actually getting married this New Year's so that will be a lot of fun. My sister and I are MCs and Isla is the flower girl! Will be busy but I'm very excited about it!


----------



## cupcake.

Awe, a wedding on nye sounds so much fun! 

Mummy2_1, my family and OHs family don't live far away, so noone has to travel. Since we live in the same house as my mother and grandmother in law (it's a house with 3 apartments and OH and i live in one) we will spend the first half of christmas eve with OHs mom, grandma and brother for dinner and will visit my parents after that. On christmas day, we'll be at my grandmas for a big lunch and then after that probably visit my aunt and cousins for coffee.

And the 26th (still national holiday in germany, not sure about uk and us though) it'll just be the two of us :) 
i just can't really comprehend how this will hopefully be the last christmas we'll have just the two of us without a LO on the way


----------



## krissie328

We don't have any plans in stone yet. I think we are going to try to do Christmas Eve with my mom. My inlaws have talked about coming down for Christmas but who knows what they will do. I personally hope they don't so that DH and I can enjoy the day with DS.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Christmas is always crazy for us, we have to travel a significant distance to see both our families, (2 hours from our house to my parents and 2 hours from my parent's to my in-law's), it's always a bit of a whirlwind.

It wasn't so bad with Isla last year as she was so little but this year I think will be much more challenging. Over a week away from home is going to cause some upheaval in terms of her nap schedule, etc. I'm sure it will take us all a few weeks after the Holidays to recover :wacko:

As she gets older and especially after we have another child we might have to change up our routine a bit. Going away for that long with two kids would be a bit daunting, (I don't think we'd be able to fit all of our stuff in either of our cars) :haha: Plus, I don't know how we would transfer all of their presents to my parent's place for Christmas morning....


----------



## mummy2_1

Would your family.not.consider coming to you?? Always hectic here trying see all of family
I'm trying to get my dad to come to us over the holidays. He's a bit of a grump and normally hides away over Xmas but I'm determined to get him t visit at least once of Xmas


----------



## kksy9b

mummy2_1 said:


> Hi hoping I can join although you can evict me if you like. Me and oh (have a beautiful lb 2yrs old) decided we would.like to expand our family so in September I stopped bc. But recently we have decided we have.lots we still want to do before no#2 so are.not.actively ttc. We would like to move.to a.bigger house, buy a car and have ds fully.potty trained. We are both confident we.could do all of this with baby no#2 on the way or already here but I would feel less.pressure and would prefer no rush so have decided not to ttc just yet. But do not want to big of an age gap for my lb. So by 2016 I want to be ttc. From now until then we are.ntnp. Sori for all the fullstops. Typing quickly as lo is jumping all over me.




MissN8 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join my original date was Jan 15 but not looking likely now as have to save for a deposit for house so will be more towards end of 2015. If it goes as quick as this year did it will be here in no time yay. Been waiting a long time.

 Hi! :hi: You gals are more than welcome over here! I've added you to our list (the second post). Whenever you have a date just let me know and I will move you to it!


----------



## kksy9b

Hello ladies! Sorry that I have been gone for a few days. My parents were in town visiting so we were busy spending time with them :) 

krissie- sorry that your thanksgiving didnt go as planned... I hope the redo was better :flower:

aidens- your brothers 21st will be a lot of fun! I think its sometimes better as a DD :)

jren- ypu're a good big sister for giving her a nice 16th! What all did you plan for her?

Tara- the christmas party sounds like fun! I hope your dad is still doing well

cupcake- that is sweet that you still miss him :) I'm the same way...when my DH is gone it feels so lonely! We don't really have any New Years plans. For the last 5 years I have had to work late so we haven't been able to do anything exciting. Now with Charles here I think the plan is to try to get to bed as early as we can lol. We are heading across state to visit family on New Years Day so that will be fun. What are your plans?

(Charles has finally settled in eating so hopefully I can finish catching up!)

mummy- that can be really frustrating! I am also a planner but my side of the family is not so it often falls to me. My SIL though is a super planner so she always leads the charge and I'm her minion lol. This year my SILs family is all coming in the weekend before and there are lots of activities planned out. Then Christmas Eve will go to church. Then will head to BIL/SIL house for dinner games etc. Christmas morning will be at our house. May go back to in-laws for lunch but we aren't sure. Heading across state over New Years to visit my side and my DHs other brother and his family (My MIL and FIL have both passed away so its just the 2 brothers). What are your plans?

mrs. eddie- the weekend away for the parties sounds like so much fun! I'm glad Isla did so well! That is a lot of traveling- we are much the same - 3 1/2 hours back to our famiy...though thankfully my parents and BIL only live a mile away from each other so its very easy to see everyone. We told them though that except for the years where Christmas falls on a weekend, we will be home Christmas day. We will make an extended trip in one weekend around Christmas on the years we go back (we have always alternated Thanksgiving and Christmas). But we want to build our own traditions so if they want to see us on the day, they will have to come to us (which they are more than welcome to do). Maybe you could suggest alternating you going to see them and them coming to you?

AFM, it has been a crazy few days! Thanksgiving was wonderful but Charles didn't nap all day away from home. 

Friday, my DH watched C in the morning while I shopped (left at almost 7, hit 5 places for various things and only had to stand in line for 5 min at the bookstore...it was great!) It was the first year where I have gone out shopping (have always just online shopped) and it was a lot of fun. Could be though because I had a few hours to myself. I love my son more than anything, but a break for a couple hours just rally helped me mentally feel more like myself again. It's been almost 3 months since I had a good break like that. Proud Momma moment! Charles started crawling Friday night! He has been close for a week but finally went for it! He has also perfected pulling up, is starting to cruise, and walks if you hold his hands. He will also let go of things and stays standing, unassisted, for a few seconds. Please tell my 7 month old to slow down! 

Then my parents came to visit sat/sun and we went back to no naps :/ He just didm't ant to miss the fun! Tooth #3 popped through today and 4,5 and 6 are right behind it. At least he is getting a good chunk done and over with. Hopefully they will all be up by Christmas.

WOW! Sorry so long :) Didn't want you to think I had forgotten about you :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm excited to make the peanut butter cookies tomorrow. :cake: I couldn't find any cookie icon so the cake one will do.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mummy2_1 - For Christmas Eve and Day this year, I think my OH and I will just be spending it at home. We're going up to my mom's the weekend before Christmas to celebrate with my kids, mom, stepdad, grandparents, brother and SIL, though :) I'm not sure if my OH's dad is planning anything for Christmas yet, but if he does, I'm sure we'll be going there to celebrate, too. It's an hour and a half drive up to where our families live, so traveling isn't going to be that fun.

kk - Yay for Charles starting to crawl! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2_1

I'd much prefer.to.stay at home this Xmas and spend.the day relaxing and not rushing. At home I know lo will have routine and a proper nap, but yet again we are going to in laws. They are very unorganised so no matter what I do it will all go t pot. I don't mind so much for us grown ups but need it for my 2yr old. He gets over tired then restless :( and then there's when it's acceptable to leave. Id like to g spend a few hours then come home and relax but we.always end up staying the whole day out of awkwardness...... What do you all spend Xmas day? How would you try to approach the going home bit if you visit fam?? Need suggestions when it comes to leaving without looking unappreciative


----------



## kksy9b

When does he usually nap during the day? And how well does he travel? Maybe go until nap time and then leave with the "he needs to sleep" excuse?


----------



## Tweak0605

Hey everyone. I've only posted once in this thread, then took a break from bnb. Had some really struggling times with my sassy 2 year old. Toddlers, man.... 

Starting to feel left out! A lot of my friends are pregnant and I'm sitting here like ........... yup. I know I'm not 100% ready, and neither are our finances. But this jealously/guilty feelings won't go away! :(

We're staying home this year for Christmas. My husband is a funeral director, and he's on call this year, so we have to stay home. It's okay; our first Christmas home in our new house so we went and got our Christmas tree and decorated it Sunday. First REAL Christmas tree. So far, A has been doing real well with it, and so have my cats!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG kK, how exciting that Charles started crawling! Also awesome that you got some time to yourself to go shopping, it's amazing how much more you can get done without a little one in tow, glad that you had a great weekend.

Mummy, the problem is that all of our respective family members also live in the same cities as our parents so it makes it difficult for us to ask them to travel here. What we might eventually do is our own Christmas at home (Christmas morning) and then drive to my parent's and in-laws...

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I promise I'll catch up later but just wanted to do a quick post before I got myself some breakfast. 

Congrats on Charles crawling KK, so exciting!

Sorry I haven't been on for a little bit, we've all been sick and we also got the internet back so we've been addicted to Netflix and League of Legends. I also needed a short break from social media because there have been too many people TTC and announcing pregnancies. I'd be handling it a little better if it were people with kids that were at least 2 years old (or would be by the time the next baby was born) but it's literally all people with children younger than my only 14 month old son. When did having a less than 2 year gap become the new meta? I know that I'm not ready for another one yet and have actually been wondering lately if I even will be in 7 more months but it doesn't make it any less hard to deal with. In turn it makes me feel like an awful person because I should be nothing but happy for them, it's just hard not to feel left out or resentful towards DF for making me wait.


----------



## Tweak0605

KalonKiki said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for a little bit, we've all been sick and we also got the internet back so we've been addicted to Netflix and League of Legends. I also needed a short break from social media because there have been too many people TTC and announcing pregnancies. I'd be handling it a little better if it were people with kids that were at least 2 years old (or would be by the time the next baby was born) but it's literally all people with children younger than my only 14 month old son. When did having a less than 2 year gap become the new meta? I know that I'm not ready for another one yet and have actually been wondering lately if I even will be in 7 more months but it doesn't make it any less hard to deal with. In turn it makes me feel like an awful person because I should be nothing but happy for them, it's just hard not to feel left out or resentful towards DF for making me wait.

It's hard, isn't it? I was feeling so awful about myself yesterday, being jealous that they're pregnant and then guilty because I would love to be pregnant, but know I'm not ready for a 2nd. Who knows if I'll ever be really. But it seems like everyone is getting pregnant with small age gaps, and think down on me for wanting a large one.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big :hugs: Keely, nice to see you on here!

:hugs: to you too Tweak, waiting is very tough!


----------



## cupcake.

Kk- exciting that your lo started crawling! 
We've been invited to a couple we're both friends with and there are going to be lots of other people we know, so i'm really looking forward to new years eve :) 

I feel so blessed that my family all live close by! Makes the holidays extra stressful if you have to travel, esp with kids, i would think.

The holidays are actually what keeps me in a good mood during the cold and dark months. I hate leaving the house in the dark and coming back home when its already dark again.. 

I'm on the bus home right now and it's actually the first time in over a month that i made it out the office without doing overtime! 
But i ordered a white christmas tree and it should have been delivered today, so i really hope it did so i can set it up and decorate it :) 
i feel like the holidays still bring out my inner child and i just can't wait to pass that magic on to an actual child :D


----------



## krissie328

Kk- that is so exciting Charles is crawling. 

I am grateful we live close to my mom and sister but sad my dad lives so far. About 8 hours and that is just not doable with the weather and ds. As I mentioned before we are not on good terms with the in-laws so just hoping they stay away, they live about 2 hours away. 

I am hoping we can start some of our own traditions but haven't decided on what those will be. 

I have never really considered a large age gap. 3.5 years was kinda the biggest we wanted. We decided to start trying after a year since we had problems getting pregnant the first time.


----------



## kksy9b

Tweak0605 said:


> Hey everyone. I've only posted once in this thread, then took a break from bnb. Had some really struggling times with my sassy 2 year old. Toddlers, man....
> 
> Starting to feel left out! A lot of my friends are pregnant and I'm sitting here like ........... yup. I know I'm not 100% ready, and neither are our finances. But this jealously/guilty feelings won't go away! :(
> 
> We're staying home this year for Christmas. My husband is a funeral director, and he's on call this year, so we have to stay home. It's okay; our first Christmas home in our new house so we went and got our Christmas tree and decorated it Sunday. First REAL Christmas tree. So far, A has been doing real well with it, and so have my cats!

Hello and welcome back! I must have missed your post when I was making our list (it was 3am so I'm not surprised lol). I've added you to the list (second post). Let me know when you have a date and I will move you! I get the same way with knowing it is best to wait but still feeling jealous towards others. I was 5 days late last month and it really made me see I am more ready than I thought. It will be worth it to wait though, just hopefully it passes by quickly for us all!

Keely- So sorry you all were sick! Feeling better now? Watching Netfix together sounds amazing and a great way to get some good family time in. And everyone needs a break from social media sometimes. Just remember that you are making the best decision that you can for your family and you get two payoffs in the end- your dream wedding and a new squish. I hope it goes quickly for you :flower:

cupcake-sounds like you all will have a great time! And I've never had a white tree before but I think they are SO pretty all decorated up....looks like a snow covered tree in the living room! I hope it showed up for you to decorate :)

krissie- i hope your in-laws stay away or are able to resolve everything and have a nice holiday season


----------



## kksy9b

I also wanted to send my sympathies to Radiance, who found out yesterday that her little girl had passed. They named her Elena Rosalie. I'm not sure if she still reads this thread or not but my thoughts and prayers go out to her and hope she can find healing and peace during this time


----------



## MamaByrd

Baby Charles is on the move!


----------



## littleone1993

Hi!

Im WTTC until June 2016 when I'm in my last year of a midwifery degree. It drives me mad we're not trying already


----------



## Tweak0605

kksy9b said:


> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've only posted once in this thread, then took a break from bnb. Had some really struggling times with my sassy 2 year old. Toddlers, man....
> 
> Starting to feel left out! A lot of my friends are pregnant and I'm sitting here like ........... yup. I know I'm not 100% ready, and neither are our finances. But this jealously/guilty feelings won't go away! :(
> 
> We're staying home this year for Christmas. My husband is a funeral director, and he's on call this year, so we have to stay home. It's okay; our first Christmas home in our new house so we went and got our Christmas tree and decorated it Sunday. First REAL Christmas tree. So far, A has been doing real well with it, and so have my cats!
> 
> Hello and welcome back! I must have missed your post when I was making our list (it was 3am so I'm not surprised lol). I've added you to the list (second post). Let me know when you have a date and I will move you! I get the same way with knowing it is best to wait but still feeling jealous towards others. I was 5 days late last month and it really made me see I am more ready than I thought. It will be worth it to wait though, just hopefully it passes by quickly for us all!Click to expand...

We'll be TTC probably August/September 2016. I hope it passes quickly! I have a feeling it will - these past 2 years with A have gone crazy fast!


----------



## tverb84

So my cookies turned out better than I thought they did. :happydance: My mom said they were pretty good and I made 34. The recipe called for 24 but I think I used more peanut butter than I should of. :haha: 

At the party the volunteer coordinator's grandson was there and he was soooo cute. <3 He's just over a year old and was walking around everywhere. He even snuck up on me when I was getting milk out of the fridge for my coffee and watched me put cream on my hands.

Krissie your son is sooooo cute. He has that "huh" look on his face.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks tverb. That was part of out family pictures last weekend. I cannot believe he is already 5 months!

I am glad your cookies turned out. Those are one of my favorites..


----------



## kksy9b

littleone1993 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im WTTC until June 2016 when I'm in my last year of a midwifery degree. It drives me mad we're not trying already

Hello! I have added you to our list (the second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. It is exciting that you are going for your midwifery degree! How long does it take to go through the schooling?


----------



## kksy9b

Tweak0605 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak0605 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've only posted once in this thread, then took a break from bnb. Had some really struggling times with my sassy 2 year old. Toddlers, man....
> 
> Starting to feel left out! A lot of my friends are pregnant and I'm sitting here like ........... yup. I know I'm not 100% ready, and neither are our finances. But this jealously/guilty feelings won't go away! :(
> 
> We're staying home this year for Christmas. My husband is a funeral director, and he's on call this year, so we have to stay home. It's okay; our first Christmas home in our new house so we went and got our Christmas tree and decorated it Sunday. First REAL Christmas tree. So far, A has been doing real well with it, and so have my cats!
> 
> Hello and welcome back! I must have missed your post when I was making our list (it was 3am so I'm not surprised lol). I've added you to the list (second post). Let me know when you have a date and I will move you! I get the same way with knowing it is best to wait but still feeling jealous towards others. I was 5 days late last month and it really made me see I am more ready than I thought. It will be worth it to wait though, just hopefully it passes by quickly for us all!Click to expand...
> 
> We'll be TTC probably August/September 2016. I hope it passes quickly! I have a feeling it will - these past 2 years with A have gone crazy fast!Click to expand...

updated!!


----------



## bakedbean

Sorry I havn't been on much ladies - such a stressful couple of weeks! 



kksy9b said:


> I also wanted to send my sympathies to Radiance, who found out yesterday that her little girl had passed. They named her Elena Rosalie. I'm not sure if she still reads this thread or not but my thoughts and prayers go out to her and hope she can find healing and peace during this time

ah bless, how very sad :( My thoughts are with her also :hugs:



Tweak0605 said:


> Hey everyone. I've only posted once in this thread, then took a break from bnb. Had some really struggling times with my sassy 2 year old. Toddlers, man....
> 
> Starting to feel left out! A lot of my friends are pregnant and I'm sitting here like ........... yup. I know I'm not 100% ready, and neither are our finances. But this jealously/guilty feelings won't go away! :(
> 
> We're staying home this year for Christmas. My husband is a funeral director, and he's on call this year, so we have to stay home. It's okay; our first Christmas home in our new house so we went and got our Christmas tree and decorated it Sunday. First REAL Christmas tree. So far, A has been doing real well with it, and so have my cats!

I know it's probably quite silly of me, but i'v never thought about a funeral director needing to be available at chirstmas! I hope he doesn't get called out too often and you get to enjoy time together during christmas :)
I completely understand you feeling left out in regards to friends being pregnant! I know 6 people who are pregnant and i know 4 that have just had babies. I'm not ready just yet either but can't help little pangs of jealousy aswell!


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> I also wanted to send my sympathies to Radiance, who found out yesterday that her little girl had passed. They named her Elena Rosalie. I'm not sure if she still reads this thread or not but my thoughts and prayers go out to her and hope she can find healing and peace during this time

I'm very sorry to hear of her loss. My thoughts are with her and her family during this difficult time. :hugs:

Tweak - I also getting really jealous when my friends/facebook friends announce that they're pregnant. There hasn't been many lately, but for a while there seemed to be a new announcement every day or two. I think that it's pretty common for us ladies-in-waiting to have a little jealously and guilt, even it we aren't quite ready yet.

littleone - Welcome :flower:

AFM - I have some news....my OH has decided that we can NTNP. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm super excited but also extremely nervous. Half of me wants to keep waiting a little longer and the other half of me definitely does not. So until I make up my mind, I'm sticking in here (as long as you ladies don't mind keeping me). I can't believe that after all this time and hating the wait so bad, I'm indecisive about whether I'm ready. :dohh:


----------



## bakedbean

aidensxmomma said:


> AFM - I have some news....my OH has decided that we can NTNP. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm super excited but also extremely nervous. Half of me wants to keep waiting a little longer and the other half of me definitely does not. So until I make up my mind, I'm sticking in here (as long as you ladies don't mind keeping me). I can't believe that after all this time and hating the wait so bad, I'm indecisive about whether I'm ready. :dohh:

Yaaaay! how exciting!!! :happydance: 
I think it's natural to start questioning yourself sometimes as it's such a big decision - I questioned myself the other day about our date but was reassured by my OH :)


I don't know what's up with me today ladies but i'v got such bad baby cravings :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

bakedbean said:


> I know it's probably quite silly of me, but i'v never thought about a funeral director needing to be available at chirstmas! I hope he doesn't get called out too often and you get to enjoy time together during christmas :)
> I completely understand you feeling left out in regards to friends being pregnant! I know 6 people who are pregnant and i know 4 that have just had babies. I'm not ready just yet either but can't help little pangs of jealousy aswell!

Ha, yes. Unfortunately, they get calls. I thought his boss got one last year. They rotate holidays, so every other year he's on call for Christmas and every other year he's on call for Thanksgiving. Opposite years. So it's nice to get to stay home every other year, instead of packing up and heading to my parents. I really hope he doesn't get any calls either!



aidensxmomma said:


> AFM - I have some news....my OH has decided that we can NTNP. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm super excited but also extremely nervous. Half of me wants to keep waiting a little longer and the other half of me definitely does not. So until I make up my mind, I'm sticking in here (as long as you ladies don't mind keeping me). I can't believe that after all this time and hating the wait so bad, I'm indecisive about whether I'm ready. :dohh:

Woot! :happydance: Congrats that's exciting!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Aidens, I am so happy for you, what exciting news :happydance: 

Bakedbean, I think the holidays are making more broody than ever. There's something about being around family and friends during the holiday season that makes me so excited about expanding our family....


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news Aidens!! Of course we want you to stick around! I think I will add a NTNP section. I can leave your TTC date where it is if you'd like but hopefully by then you will be expecting!

I know we have a couple other Mommas who are NTNP currently so just remind me who you are and I'll add you to that section as well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Awesome news Aidens!! Of course we want you to stick around! I think I will add a NTNP section. I can leave your TTC date where it is if you'd like but hopefully by then you will be expecting!
> 
> I know we have a couple other Mommas who are NTNP currently so just remind me who you are and I'll add you to that section as well!

I'm also NTNP, thanks KK :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Got it!


----------



## krissie328

Yay Aidens!! That is exciting. 

I also get more broody around the holidays. Especially as we announced last Christmas and I just keep remembering all the excitement. Hopefully this time next year I will be pregnant again!!

I also signed up for my short term disability today so I can get paid for some of my maternity leave. I was told I have to wait until after February 1st before getting pregnant. I am still hoping to wait until the summer to start trying but we have discussed NTNP as early as May!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ladies :flower:

kk - We're still planning on actual TTC come October, if I'm not pregnant by then. So it works to keep me on that list :flow:

bakedbean - I think I just got worried because it was such a shock. I remember that I worried when I got the green light to TTC my youngest too. I'm definitely getting more excited than nervous now. :)

krissie - that would be really exciting to get to start NTNP in May. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tverb84

Today I burnt my tongue on hot chocolate I bought today. I was heating it up at lunch in the microwave and took a sip right when I took it out. :dohh: I feel bad for burning it.


----------



## babydustcass

Hello everyone, I hope you dont mind me crashing in your lovely thread. I am joining the WTT 2016 group- January 2016 to be exact. Time will fly, i just know it. I am mummy to DS almost 7, and DD just turned 3. We are both very excited about the prospect of having a surprise baby this time- since we found out both sexes with the first two. It has also been a year long battle with heart and brain for both of us :muaha:, as to whether to have a third child but I cant shake it, and it creeps into conversation far too much not too now.. we're even choosing names!:dohh: And all I see whilst out and about are babies and pregnant ladies- it's like they follow me:howdy: So we are definitely back in for the baby game, but we will have to wait a little while, since we have booked lapland for next Christmas with the kids and I am NOT missing the opportunity to meet Father Christmas :xmas1:
Anyway, Its nice to be back on BnB again and I look forwards to getting to know you all :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome babydust! I know the time is just flying by. Your trip next year sounds like so much fun!!


----------



## babydustcass

Thank you! ive just seen how long this thread has been going for you guys and I bet it hasn't even felt like that long at all. With any luck the next year will fly by just as quickly as this one did.


----------



## MissN8

Lapland would be amazing cass lucky you. This year has gone quick it will be the same next year then it will be our time yay


----------



## babydustcass

We're really looking forwards to it, we haven't told the children and wont until we are on the way there. They will be 4 and 7.5 at the time so its going to be magical for them. 

I am so glad to have people to share the wait with, its going to make it much easier. I am an sculptress and specialise in life size baby sculptures, so every day I am surrounded by life like sculpts. :dohh:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome babydust! :flower:

Sharing the wait with others definitely makes it easier. It's nice to have people who understand what you're going through to talk to. I hope your wait goes by quickly!


----------



## kksy9b

babydustcass said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you dont mind me crashing in your lovely thread. I am joining the WTT 2016 group- January 2016 to be exact. Time will fly, i just know it. I am mummy to DS almost 7, and DD just turned 3. We are both very excited about the prospect of having a surprise baby this time- since we found out both sexes with the first two. It has also been a year long battle with heart and brain for both of us :muaha:, as to whether to have a third child but I cant shake it, and it creeps into conversation far too much not too now.. we're even choosing names!:dohh: And all I see whilst out and about are babies and pregnant ladies- it's like they follow me:howdy: So we are definitely back in for the baby game, but we will have to wait a little while, since we have booked lapland for next Christmas with the kids and I am NOT missing the opportunity to meet Father Christmas :xmas1:
> Anyway, Its nice to be back on BnB again and I look forwards to getting to know you all :happydance:

Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update! That will be a lot of fun having a surprise...my DH and I have thought about it for our next one but I don't know if I would have the patience to wait!


----------



## skycastles

Aidensxmomma yay! Looking forward to exciting news from u..
I've crazy busy these days, doing overtime on weekends, but I'm determined to get my Xmas tree up tomorrow. Sometimes I don't know if I can fit a baby into my schedule.. But I'm so wanting one! Does anyone worry about the time you'll get to spend with your OH once you have a child? 
Have a good weekend ladies and hi to all the recent additions! :)


----------



## skycastles

babydustcass said:


> We're really looking forwards to it, we haven't told the children and wont until we are on the way there. They will be 4 and 7.5 at the time so its going to be magical for them.
> 
> I am so glad to have people to share the wait with, its going to make it much easier. I am an sculptress and specialise in life size baby sculptures, so every day I am surrounded by life like sculpts. :dohh:

Hi, that sounds like an interesting career! What material do you make the sculptures with?


----------



## tverb84

So today I went out for supper with my dad and he started complaining that the service was too slow. The restaurant was pretty busy so that's why it was a bit slow plus there's people ordering for take out. He thought that people who were ordering were getting more attention than people eating in. The waitress told him that wasn't true and that the orders were made before we ordered but he didn't believe that. To make a long story short, we got our food to go and before I left I apologized to the waitress. I'm never going back the that restaurant with him again. :dohh: It was embarrassing that he made a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> Aidensxmomma yay! Looking forward to exciting news from u..
> I've crazy busy these days, doing overtime on weekends, but I'm determined to get my Xmas tree up tomorrow. Sometimes I don't know if I can fit a baby into my schedule.. But I'm so wanting one! Does anyone worry about the time you'll get to spend with your OH once you have a child?
> Have a good weekend ladies and hi to all the recent additions! :)

Thanks :flower:

I worry a lot about the time I'll get to spend with my OH once we have a baby. It's been just us for as long as we've been together since my kids don't live with me at the moment, and I really enjoy it (our time together, not my kids being gone :haha: ). Even with it being just us, sometimes it's hard to get time together because my OH works nights (6pm - 6am) and so he's often sleeping during the day and gone at night. I think getting our couple time in together is something we're going to have to work for a little, scheduling little dates and getting a sitter once in a while. I know with my ex, we didn't have too bad of a time getting couple time in, even with three kids. We'd just spend some time together watching movies or playing video games after the kids were in bed. So I'm hoping to have that easy of a time getting time with my OH, even with his hectic work schedule.



tverb84 said:


> So today I went out for supper with my dad and he started complaining that the service was too slow. The restaurant was pretty busy so that's why it was a bit slow plus there's people ordering for take out. He thought that people who were ordering were getting more attention than people eating in. The waitress told him that wasn't true and that the orders were made before we ordered but he didn't believe that. To make a long story short, we got our food to go and before I left I apologized to the waitress. I'm never going back the that restaurant with him again. :dohh: It was embarrassing that he made a big deal out of nothing.

I can see why you would be embarrassed. Sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies :)
Tonight I dreamt that I was pregnant and I told my mom and she was soo excited and told everyone she knew, haha :D

Well I hope that when I am pregnant and do tell her that she will be excited, but no so much that she'd immediately tell everyone


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> So today I went out for supper with my dad and he started complaining that the service was too slow. The restaurant was pretty busy so that's why it was a bit slow plus there's people ordering for take out. He thought that people who were ordering were getting more attention than people eating in. The waitress told him that wasn't true and that the orders were made before we ordered but he didn't believe that. To make a long story short, we got our food to go and before I left I apologized to the waitress. I'm never going back the that restaurant with him again. :dohh: It was embarrassing that he made a big deal out of nothing.

I can see why you would be embarrassed. Sorry you had to go through that. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yeah I'm not sure how much more of his debbie downer attitude I can take. :shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

I have a step dad like that, we live quite far apart so dont see my parents very often so when we do we make the most of it. Going out for dinner is always slightly amusing and embarrassing at the same time. The last time we went out to eat, we chose our favourite local pub/ restaurant. Its a quaint little place that mainly serves for good grub with a fantastic french chef who happens to be our friend too. With this in mind we obviously voiced it as a great place to eat and always found the food delicious! True to fashion my step dad has to pick holes in our choice of venue because of our praise, hes the biggest 'Debbie D' I know. Firstly he starts by huffing over the menu, nothing that catches his eye immediately. There is TONS to choose from including a specials menu. Secondly he starts asking the waitress to go to the chef and ask exactly the uncooked weight of each meat served within the mixed grill. She comes back and hes just says 'NO! not enough steak there. - If you want steak, HAVE STEAK!!! :haha:
In the end, he chose his meal in protest and opted for a ploughmans lunch- he couldn't have possibly picked anything more shit on the menu if he tried and of course, he was unhappy with it when it arrived because it was the crappest thing on the menu.


----------



## babydustcass

skycastles said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> We're really looking forwards to it, we haven't told the children and wont until we are on the way there. They will be 4 and 7.5 at the time so its going to be magical for them.
> 
> I am so glad to have people to share the wait with, its going to make it much easier. I am an sculptress and specialise in life size baby sculptures, so every day I am surrounded by life like sculpts. :dohh:
> 
> Hi, that sounds like an interesting career! What material do you make the sculptures with?Click to expand...

I use a flesh coloured polymer clay, its a plastic base and the least messy I have found so I don't necessarily need to be in the studio working, I can happily sit in the living room or anywhere in the house.


----------



## tverb84

babydustcass said:


> I have a step dad like that, we live quite far apart so dont see my parents very often so when we do we make the most of it. Going out for dinner is always slightly amusing and embarrassing at the same time. The last time we went out to eat, we chose our favourite local pub/ restaurant. Its a quaint little place that mainly serves for good grub with a fantastic french chef who happens to be our friend too. With this in mind we obviously voiced it as a great place to eat and always found the food delicious! True to fashion my step dad has to pick holes in our choice of venue because of our praise, hes the biggest 'Debbie D' I know. Firstly he starts by huffing over the menu, nothing that catches his eye immediately. There is TONS to choose from including a specials menu. Secondly he starts asking the waitress to go to the chef and ask exactly the uncooked weight of each meat served within the mixed grill. She comes back and hes just says 'NO! not enough steak there. - If you want steak, HAVE STEAK!!! :haha:
> In the end, he chose his meal in protest and opted for a ploughmans lunch- he couldn't have possibly picked anything more shit on the menu if he tried and of course, he was unhappy with it when it arrived because it was the crappest thing on the menu.

Oh god that would be embarrassing. He should just stay home if he's going to be that much of a debbie downer. 


I haven't seen kiki post for a while. I hope she's ok.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi, I am waiting to try until August 2016, it seems like so far away but it will go by so fast. I have a wonderful 2 year old little boy named Gavin, and I also have a 3 month old little girl named Sophia. I really want one, if not two or three more children. My DH and I are young and I would like a big family :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi, I am waiting to try until August 2016, it seems like so far away but it will go by so fast. I have a wonderful 2 year old little boy named Gavin, and I also have a 3 month old little girl named Sophia. I really want one, if not two or three more children. My DH and I are young and I would like a big family :)

Welcome :flower:

I also want a big family. I have 3 children, although one is an angel, and I'm hoping that my OH and I can have 2 kids together; which would bring us to a total of four in our house. People think I'm crazy for wanting four kids, but that's what I've always wanted :)


----------



## babydustcass

I have told hubby that i think 3 will complete our family but I cant help but think how lovely it would be to have a couple more. He will be more concerned about what car we will drive lol we are just about to get a Discovery so thatll be enough space for 2 more... hehe! 
I was also just thinking about how my DD will be around 5 when the new baby comes along. it's no wonder i am practically so desperate for another now, we had just started trying for another baby when my DS was the same age as my DD is now.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Even if I get pregnant right away, there will be a 7 year age gap between Aiden and baby and there will be a 6 year age gap between Mady and baby. I'm a little upset over how big the age gap will be, tbh. There's only 16 months between Aiden and Mady, and there was 2 1/2 years between Mady and Sera. I like the smaller age gaps and it really sucks that there's going to be such a big one. However, I already talked to OH about it and we plan on trying for our second so there's a 2 1/2 year gap between the two kids we plan on having. 

How big will the age gaps between kids be for everyone else?


----------



## Tweak0605

If we get pregnant right away, there will be a 4ish yr age gap. I'm fine with it, and prefer it actually.


----------



## tverb84

I want two or three children at the most.


----------



## kksy9b

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi, I am waiting to try until August 2016, it seems like so far away but it will go by so fast. I have a wonderful 2 year old little boy named Gavin, and I also have a 3 month old little girl named Sophia. I really want one, if not two or three more children. My DH and I are young and I would like a big family :)

Hello! I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately Ladies, Isla has been sick again, this time with pneumonia :cry: Poor baby is doing much better now, still not 100% though.

I definitely would like to have two or three children. It will probably honestly depend on what we have next time. If we have another girl, I can see DH wanting to try for a boy whereas if we have a boy I think we might be done. Not that having another girl wouldn't be an amazing blessing, I just think DH would really like to have a son if possible, (which I understand).


----------



## MamaByrd

Our ideal situation would be 3. Two boys & a girl. We'd love to have the boys close in age & the girl a few years younger. But planning something like this is ridiculous! We have no control over that! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I just want one more baby, but DH is so insistent on two more. If our next one is a girl I am planning to be done. But if we have another boy I may consider one more. But I would be so happy with two little boys or even three if that is how it works out. 

As for age gaps I think 2.5 years would be just about ideal. However, we are going to start when the age gap would only be 21 months due to our previous struggles. I think we decided if I haven't conceived between July-December we are going to use Clomid again. But when I talked to my doctor last week he believes I am ovulating due to my cycles being regular the last 4 months, but that I have a short LP of only 9 days so I am thinking we may need to do some progesterone again when we start.


----------



## cupcake.

Ugh, hi ladies!
Last night my laptop broke! The screen is cracked i guess, don't know how that could have happened though.. i hope we can fix it because i don't really fancy spending that kind of money now when there are presents to buy and stuff..


----------



## kksy9b

I had always wanted three.. But then I babysat a 4 y/o, 2 y/o and had Charles when he was 3 months old.... And decided I'm done at 2 lol. I could pay attention to 2 at a time and the third was always on his own for a bit. Of course, twins run heavily in my family so I may wind up with three regardless! We have talked about if we have another boy adopting an older girl when the boys were in school...but that is aways down the road. I would love a 2-3 year gap

Kaylee- that's how my family is- my brothers are 4 and 6 years older than me. Honestly, we were close when we were little but then grew apart when they became teenagers ( lots of reasons for this). They were always best friends but I was on my own. For a long time it felt more like I was an only child because I had nothing in common with them. They moved out when I was 12 and 14 and I rarely saw/talked with them for many years. Now that we are all adults we are getting close again but I wish the gap would have been smaller


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here much lately Ladies, Isla has been sick again, this time with pneumonia :cry: Poor baby is doing much better now, still not 100% though.
> 
> I definitely would like to have two or three children. It will probably honestly depend on what we have next time. If we have another girl, I can see DH wanting to try for a boy whereas if we have a boy I think we might be done. Not that having another girl wouldn't be an amazing blessing, I just think DH would really like to have a son if possible, (which I understand).

I hope she feels better.


----------



## aidensxmomma

cupcake. said:


> Ugh, hi ladies!
> Last night my laptop broke! The screen is cracked i guess, don't know how that could have happened though.. i hope we can fix it because i don't really fancy spending that kind of money now when there are presents to buy and stuff..

Sorry to hear your laptop broke. :( Hope you can get it fixed. 

Mrs. Eddie - Sorry that Isla is sick again. Poor thing! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## kksy9b

I hope Isla feels better soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Everyone! Isla is doing better today and is back at day care. 

I wanted to send a quick note to let everyone know that I took a pregnancy test a few days ago and got my BFP! While this is a bit earlier than we had originally planned, both DH and I are thrilled. What's crazy is that I'm actually due two days before Isla was born; I guess November/December is a good time in the Eddie household to make babies :haha:

Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know. Will still pop in to see how all of you are doing. :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## kksy9b

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Let me know what your due date is and I'll get it updated on the front. An please do stick around to let us know how things are going!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Mrs. Eddie!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks all for the congrats!

KK my due date is August 19, 2015 :cloud9:


----------



## babydustcass

Congratulations ! !!!! Wowww


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks all for the congrats!
> 
> KK my due date is August 19, 2015 :cloud9:

Updated!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks KK!


----------



## babydustcass

Cannot wait for that to be me :D We really do have to wait though until at the very least DEC 15, we mentioned the other night how lovely it would be to say we conceived baby in Lapland lol 

So today was exciting, we brought our new family car and it has 7 seats!! We are collecting tomorrow afternoon. A step in the right direction for our growing family. Not planning on having 5 children but we certainly wouldnt fit 3 even in our '5 seater'- car seats are huge these days. It has a huge boot for the dog to kick about in with his muddy feet! Only downside/upside is that the car is blumming huge and i am a bit nervous to drive it but im reassured it has parking sensors all round and a tv to show you whats behind when reversing! Cant wait to pick it up tomorrow :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

babydustcass said:


> Cannot wait for that to be me :D We really do have to wait though until at the very least DEC 15, we mentioned the other night how lovely it would be to say we conceived baby in Lapland lol
> 
> So today was exciting, we brought our new family car and it has 7 seats!! We are collecting tomorrow afternoon. A step in the right direction for our growing family. Not planning on having 5 children but we certainly wouldnt fit 3 even in our '5 seater'- car seats are huge these days. It has a huge boot for the dog to kick about in with his muddy feet! Only downside/upside is that the car is blumming huge and i am a bit nervous to drive it but im reassured it has parking sensors all round and a tv to show you whats behind when reversing! Cant wait to pick it up tomorrow :D

Yay for a new car! :happydance: 

I just downgraded to a 5-seater car from a mini-van. I didn't expect OH to decide to TTC so soon so I sold the minivan thinking I'd have a couple years before I needed to worry about having enough room for three kids. Oops. :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Thanks Everyone! Isla is doing better today and is back at day care.
> 
> I wanted to send a quick note to let everyone know that I took a pregnancy test a few days ago and got my BFP! While this is a bit earlier than we had originally planned, both DH and I are thrilled. What's crazy is that I'm actually due two days before Isla was born; I guess November/December is a good time in the Eddie household to make babies :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know. Will still pop in to see how all of you are doing. :flower:

Congrats!! :flower:

Tomorrow I'm going to register for the english class that I need for the ECE program I need. The class starts in January and I'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats Mrs Eddie! Soo exciting! :) 

I just cannot wait for christmas! Mostly because i'll have two weeks off work starting the 22nd haha


----------



## skycastles

Congrats Mrs.Eddie! Hope your little girl recovers fast!

I have a lot of posts to catch up on but hope u all are in good Christmas spirits :)

Had sad news that a friend of mine had an MC so I've been a little off the baby fever this past week. I'm all rose-coloured glass about starting to TTC but it made me a lot more apprehensive - I'm just so glad my friend is ok


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> Congrats Mrs.Eddie! Hope your little girl recovers fast!
> 
> I have a lot of posts to catch up on but hope u all are in good Christmas spirits :)
> 
> Had sad news that a friend of mine had an MC so I've been a little off the baby fever this past week. I'm all rose-coloured glass about starting to TTC but it made me a lot more apprehensive - I'm just so glad my friend is ok

Sorry to hear about your friend. Sending thoughts her way :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Babydust, one of my best friends had twins so they bought a van and they love it. At first she was nervous to drive it but she got used to it quickly and she says it makes life so much easier.

Skycastle I'm sorry to hear about your friend, I hope she's doing alright :hugs:


----------



## skycastles

Thanks girls... i never had a situation like this occur within my immediate circle of friends so i must admit it never occurred to think too deeply about it.. but i have a much more profound respect now for ladies who had experienced this kind of loss..

On to a less melancholy subject.. you know my OH plans on getting a Coupe? Someone please tell him how ridiculous it is. I have no say cos i cant drive haha. It'll serve him right if we conceive right away next year with quadraplets n he has to change it to a van


----------



## ssarahh

Could I be added to the list please?

We are going to TTC in January 2016.
:)


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it'll be five years tomorrow since my best friend past away. I really miss her.


----------



## aidensxmomma

skycastles said:


> On to a less melancholy subject.. you know my OH plans on getting a Coupe? Someone please tell him how ridiculous it is. I have no say cos i cant drive haha.* It'll serve him right if we conceive right away next year with quadraplets n he has to change it to a van*

:rofl:



ssarahh said:


> Could I be added to the list please?
> 
> We are going to TTC in January 2016.
> :)

Welcome sarah! :flower:



tverb84 said:


> I can't believe it'll be five years tomorrow since my best friend past away. I really miss her.

I'm sorry to hear that you lost your friend. That must be really tough :hugs:

AFM - For those of you who don't read my journal, on December 7th I became an auntie! :happydance: Little Alexzander was born a little over a month early; he was due January 15th. But he's doing well so far. My brother says the hospital has been taking very good care of him. They don't think he'll get released until almost his due date, though. :( But like I said, he's doing well and he's absolutely adorable! He looks just like my brother. :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Skycastles, I have had a couple of friends who have experienced losses. One of my good friends got her BFP on her Honeymoon but then lost that pregnancy at 5 or 6 weeks. She then went on to conceive again very quickly and that pregnancy resulted in her having her wonderful little boy. A lot of people do conceive again quickly after an MC, I hope that happens for your friend. 

Tverb, sorry about the loss of your friend; its always tough when you face the anniversary of a lost loved one :hugs:

Congrats on becoming an Aunt Aidens!


----------



## kksy9b

ssarahh said:


> Could I be added to the list please?
> 
> We are going to TTC in January 2016.
> :)

Hi! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update!


----------



## kksy9b

sky- sorry about your friend :hugs: I hope she goes on to conceive her forever baby 

tara- so sorry about the loss of your friend. It must be really difficult to not have her here :hugs:

I've been away for a couple days but am back...hope everyone is doing well. I am trying to finish up Christmas shopping...almost there! DH hasn't started shopping for me yet but he usually waits until the last minute...I've picked up a blanket and a pair of jeans for myself though so that gets him halfway there :)


----------



## cupcake.

How's everyone doing? :) 

Really kind of sucks that i can only get on here via mobile but unfortunately my laptop is still broken lol


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I was originally on the 2015 thread, but that was more wishful thinking than anythin!


----------



## kksy9b

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I was originally on the 2015 thread, but that was more wishful thinking than anythin!

of course! welcome :) I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you know your dates and I will move you!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Thank you, I'm hoping we'll have more of an idea in October. We're only waiting as we're buying a house next year and want to go on a couple more holidays. Already going to the Dominican Republic in January, Florida in October and then maybe Costa Rica in January 2016. By the last holiday I hope we're either off contraceptive or know when we will be. We'll be NTNP


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I have food poisoning. This morning I woke up after 5 and felt sick to my stomach and even had diarrhea. When I was in the bathroom I felt colder than usual and while washing my hands my knees were shaking. That only happens when I'm really cold. After I got back into my bed I still felt cold even under my comforter and my hands were sweaty. I still feel a bit sick right now but my appetite hasn't changed much. I hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## aidensxmomma

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I was originally on the 2015 thread, but that was more wishful thinking than anythin!

Welcome! :flower:

tverb - Sorry to hear you're not feeling very good. Hopefully you'll feel better soon. :hugs:

AFM - I have such a busy week coming up. Monday I'm going to get my car fixed (finally!) and then after that I'm headed up north to go see my family. Tuesday, my brother is getting married :wedding:, Wednesday I get a day to relax with my babies, and Thursday my kids have a Christmas concert :xmas17:. I get to relax a couple days and then Monday (Dec. 22) we're having Christmas with my family. :xmas16: 

*sorry for the excessive use of smilies; they're just so cute*


----------



## skycastles

Welcome girls!
Congrats on becoming an aunt, aidensx!
Sorry about your friend n hope you feel better soon, tverb! I've been unwell the past week too.. constant nausea and heartburn from medications.. if this is what ms feels like, i may have to rethink pregnancy haha. Better today but ive awful deadlines at work next week.
Kksy9b.. sounds like what im going to do for my present from DH.. gonna go pick up a couple of dresses for myself :haha:
LeeBee your travelling plans sounds awesome... i travelled to 4 countries this year too, and that definitely contributed to my babyfever afterwards.. but i still have to wait 7 more boring months before starting to TTC.. maybe u'll get a costa rican bfp :)


----------



## jren

tverb84 said:


> It feels like I have food poisoning. This morning I woke up after 5 and felt sick to my stomach and even had diarrhea. When I was in the bathroom I felt colder than usual and while washing my hands my knees were shaking. That only happens when I'm really cold. After I got back into my bed I still felt cold even under my comforter and my hands were sweaty. I still feel a bit sick right now but my appetite hasn't changed much. I hope I feel better tomorrow.


Feel better! food poisoning is the worst.


----------



## cupcake.

Tverb, sorry to hear you're poorly, hope you feel better soon.

Aidensxmomma, sounds like you have an exciting week ahead! :) 

Kind of sad that the weekend is almost over.. but it does mean that i only have one week left of work and then i have almost three weeks off <3


----------



## babydustcass

Tverb- Sorry to hear you have food poisoning :cry: Hope you are feeling better soon!

Leebee- Your holiday plans sound amazing! I am uber jealous! I think itll be a while before I see 30 degrees + again. Our next family holiday is going to be in the minus figures and the summer after that I will hopefully be ready to pop so its most likely that we will not see the foreign hot sand, Sun beds and margaritas for more than 2 years! :cry:

Aidensmummy- Looks like you have a busy busy week ahead and a wedding too- How exciting. I love a good wedding :cry::wedding:

So weve had the car since Friday now and its so different to our Merc, its bloody huge but actually I am very surprised at how quickly I've gotten used to driving it. However THANK GOODNESS for Child parking spaces :blush::thumbup: :haha: everyone in the car park would be laughing at me if there aren't any and I can see myself parking miles away from any entrance just to park 'safely'- god forbid I put a scratch on the Discovery :haha::dohh: At least DH cant moan at me for bumping up curbs now :winkwink:

How is everyone getting on with Christmas prep? We are almost there now, just a couple of pressies to wrap and were done! Food deliveries, and meat collections booked for Xmas Eve. This is about the most organised I've ever been :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

I am feeling so much better than yesterday. :happydance: Right before I went to bed I started to feel better.

In 2010 I had food poisoning from Subway and had the worst headache ever. Now I hardly ever eat there because it bothers my stomach and haven't had it in over three months.


----------



## kksy9b

LeeBee- your travel plans sound awesome!! I love traveling and can't wait to get to do some more of it! We are also waiting because we are buying a house! I have no idea how long it will take for our house now to sell but will wait until it is sold and we are settled into the next. I was nauseous pretty much non stop for 6-7 weeks with my DS and there is no chance I want to try to be moving while feeling ill and having a toddler!

Tara- glad you're feeling better! :flower:

Aidens- have fun at the wedding! They are one of my favorite things but nearly all our friends are married off. My DH's best friend is getting married next October and DH is in it so we have that one to look forward to. Otherwise there are only 2 other single friends! Guess we will have to wait for our nieces/nephews (OMG.... I just realized that I got married when I was only 6 years older than my oldest niece (14)...now I see why my parents thought we were too young!) It also sounds like you have a lot of fun Christmas plans with your kiddos! 

cupcake- enjoy the time off!

baby- glad to hear the car is going well so far! I learned to drive on these huge old cars so now I feel pretty confident in my mid-size SUV, but bigger cars definitely take some practice to get used to!

AFM, almost done with Christmas shopping! Next year I'm going back to what I usually do- start early and finish by November! Too stressful dealing with out of stock items, slow shipping (aka, not amazon prime lol) etc. Placed an order tonight for DS's Godfather, picking up DH's last gift tomorrow and then just my BIL/SIL joint gift to find (we weren't supposed to be exchanging but it changed last minute when they found something my DH has been looking for ). Then just wrap and done!

Otherwise we are doing well...went and saw santa at the library and charles did great! Was just curious about his beard and was trying to pat it and pull it. Otherwise just a relaxing weekend at home! Oh! we did go out Friday night for the first time since September (and I think only the 4th since Charles). Went to celebrate some friends engagement and I got to have some champagne .... it was wonderful lol. A much needed night off and with my DH!


----------



## LockandKey

so apparently my husband changed his mind, and now we are NTNP, so I suppose this is goodbye ladies :wave:


----------



## kksy9b

LockandKey said:


> so apparently my husband changed his mind, and now we are NTNP, so I suppose this is goodbye ladies :wave:

Awesome news!! I've moved you onto the NTNP list...please stick around and keep us updated! Good luck!


----------



## LockandKey

alright I will do just that, thank you :)


----------



## babydustcass

ooo exciting Lockandkey! Keep us updated!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats LockandKey! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting news Lock and Key!

Everyone's holiday plans sound amazing, am currently counting down the days left of work. Can't wait!


----------



## babydustcass

Tick tock! Cannot believe its Christmas Day next week, this year really has flown.


----------



## krissie328

I have four days of work and two weeks off! I am really ready for some snuggle and care free time with my baby. 

I am not entirely sure what we are doing. I know we have dinner plans with my mom and sister. Dh family we haven't decided on and my dad is suppose to come in January. But that isn't set in stone yet. I think just some time off is going to be lovely.


----------



## xLeeBeex

I normally work over the Christmas period except Christmas and boxing day but this year I've booked off from 22nd to the 31st and then we're on holiday on the 9th! 

Got all my presents, wrapped them all and cards are written. Proper organised!


----------



## tverb84

babydustcass said:


> Tick tock! Cannot believe its Christmas Day next week, this year really has flown.

It has. I can't believe I'll be 30 in a week.


----------



## skycastles

Ladies.. Random question for fun...
If you could ask for any Xmas present from the universe, what would it be?
1. Needs to be a material item within a plausible budget - holiday is ok, a palace is not.
2. Can't be a wish, e.g. Winning the lottery or passing an exam 
3. Can't ask for a baby =P

I think I would like most to go to Japan for a holiday, or get myself those really pricey range of Miele pyrolytic oven for baking :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hmm...a roomba. I hate vacuuming and don't get a lot of time to do it. Charles is crawling now so I am having to be more diligent about it. That would just make life easier and solve a problem :)


----------



## krissie328

Does buying a regular house in the country count? That's what I really want.

Otherwise I would love a holiday in Italy.


----------



## c1403

Guess I may join in here. I had dd2 in sept and we said no more. I'm still not sure on whether to go for no3 but if we did it would be when dd2 is about 2 so looking at mid 2016.

Best of luck and baby dust when your ttc journey arrives


----------



## aidensxmomma

babydustcass said:


> Tick tock! Cannot believe its Christmas Day next week, this year really has flown.

It really has. Sometimes it's seemed like it's just dragged on and on, but overall this year has gone by so quick. 2014 was a good year for me; hoping for an even better year in 2015 :)



skycastles said:


> Ladies.. Random question for fun...
> If you could ask for any Xmas present from the universe, what would it be?
> 1. Needs to be a material item within a plausible budget - holiday is ok, a palace is not.
> 2. Can't be a wish, e.g. Winning the lottery or passing an exam
> 3. Can't ask for a baby =P
> 
> I think I would like most to go to Japan for a holiday, or get myself those really pricey range of Miele pyrolytic oven for baking :)

I would love a trip somewhere - taking my kids to Disney World or going to Egypt to see the pyramids with my OH.

Other than a trip, I would love all new jewelry. I'm allergic to cheap jewelry, so I don't get new earrings or rings very often. So a nice set of gold earrings would be wonderful.

Even better than earrings would be a dishwasher. :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

c1403 said:


> Guess I may join in here. I had dd2 in sept and we said no more. I'm still not sure on whether to go for no3 but if we did it would be when dd2 is about 2 so looking at mid 2016.
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust when your ttc journey arrives

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aidens you are saint for managing without a dishwasher, I don't think I could do it :wacko: My MIL has never had one nor does she want one, (she likes doing dishes, odd I know).

My wish would be a trip too; I would love to go to Iceland; we were supposed to go there for our Honeymoon but we had to change our plans as it was in 2010 when there was the volcanic eruption/ash cloud and all travel there was cancelled.


----------



## Tweak0605

Hmmm. I think my ultimate Christmas present would be my house completely painted and decorated like I want it. We moved in last year, and it still has plain white walls and looks more like an apartment. I would love to have everything painted, pictures on the walls, new furniture, etc. 

I seriously can't believe Christmas is just about a week away. I'm nowhere near ready either! I took a half day Friday, so I can finish up some things while Abbi's at daycare.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Aidens you are saint for managing without a dishwasher, I don't think I could do it :wacko: My MIL has never had one nor does she want one, (she likes doing dishes, odd I know).
> 
> My wish would be a trip too; I would love to go to Iceland; we were supposed to go there for our Honeymoon but we had to change our plans as it was in 2010 when there was the volcanic eruption/ash cloud and all travel there was cancelled.

I hate it. Dishes are by far my least favorite chore, so it's a requirement that when OH and I get a new place, it has to have either a dishwasher already installed or the option for us to buy and install one. Never again will I go without one. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

My DH never had a dishwasher until we moved to our condo years ago. He now will never live without one, it was one of the first appliances we bought for our house :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I am definitely one of the odd people out on the dishwasher thing. I do not like them. I just find them gross. We have had a dishwasher in most of the places we have lived and I tend to only use them as a dish dryer. When we buy a house I will probably take it out and add extra storage.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> I am definitely one of the odd people out on the dishwasher thing. I do not like them. I just find them gross. We have had a dishwasher in most of the places we have lived and I tend to only use them as a dish dryer. When we buy a house I will probably take it out and add extra storage.

Krissie, you and my MIL would get along fabulously :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

joining the dishwasher debate- It will always take pride of place in our kitchen! LOL i dont mind washing up little bits as i go along but my nails are bad enough without having them soak in soapy water every day 

So if i could choose one christmas present it would be a proper hot tub! We've wanted one for years and hopefully we will be able to make it happen by the time the kids are teenagers. Our next door neighbour has one and I am always so jealous peeping out at him relaxing with a glass of wine! hehe!

Ive spent the day doing the pre christmas clear out, and no where near finished yet. Now i have cleaned out one of the Kids rooms, we might fit christmas presents in nicely! lol Tomorrow is DS's room and looking forwards to giving that one a REAL good clean out and hopefully plenty of bags for the charity shop!
I also need to sort out my craft cupboard, at the moment its all in big plastic tubs and a total mess, you cant find everything.


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> I am definitely one of the odd people out on the dishwasher thing. I do not like them. I just find them gross. We have had a dishwasher in most of the places we have lived and I tend to only use them as a dish dryer. When we buy a house I will probably take it out and add extra storage.

We don't have a dish washer at our house considering it's only my mom and I who live here. Plus, I don't mind washing dishes.

If I could have one material thing it would be....a kitten! I would love to have another cat but Mr kitty doesn't get along well with other animals. He doesn't like it at all when my brother and his girlfriend's dogs come over.


----------



## MamaByrd

This Christmas would definitely be a vacation. Preferably to Europe or some sort of tropical island. :shipw:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Babydust, I love hot tubs too. My friend's parents used to have one and we would always make sure that a part of our New Year's Eve celebrations included sitting in the hot tub, drinking champagne and watching the snow fall.

Also, good for you for decluttering. I have to do that this weekend. I want to put away some of Isla's toys that she's no longer playing with and pack up some of her clothes too in order to prepare for the mountain of stuff she's going to get at Christmas :wacko:


----------



## kksy9b

c1403 said:


> Guess I may join in here. I had dd2 in sept and we said no more. I'm still not sure on whether to go for no3 but if we did it would be when dd2 is about 2 so looking at mid 2016.
> 
> Best of luck and baby dust when your ttc journey arrives

Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). Let me know when you know your dates and I will move you!


----------



## kksy9b

I always had to handwash dishes as a kid, and while I don't mind doing them (whenever I go home to visit my parents I always wind up washing out of habit), I have always said a dishwasher is a must have. Ours broke a little bit ago and my DH was like "we should just not replace it etc"....yea...we went out that afternoon and got a new one :)

De-cluttering sounds amazing...I am really looking forward to doing the same when we move next year!

Pretty excited for today and tomorrow to be done. My hubby gets the last couple weeks off each year. The clients in his industry are off most of December (ad agencies) so his whole company goes on hiatus for Christmas. The company party is Thursday and then Friday he will probably just go in for a half day to finish up his last emails and couple meetings. And then he is home for two weeks or so after that! Going to get to relax together, do some family activities, finish the last small projects for getting our house market ready (replace door handles etc). Will be really nice


----------



## babydustcass

Kksy9b that's lovely your oh gets so much time off. Christmas is the best time to spend together and how exciting to be getting the house ready to put on the market! 

So today we went to pets at home to spoil our puppy with toys. It just couldn't wait for Christmas anymore ! His stuffies are not interesting anymore and I've had to chuck his chewies recently as he's teething and chewed them to smithers. Then yesterday he started chewing my new rug corner and mummy was so mad. And then this mornig he made mummy even madder by ripping up an important list into the tiniest pieces. He's one happy boy this evening though after a morning of being in the &#65533;&#65533;dog house ! Bless him


----------



## babydustcass

Mrs Eddie sounds like the perfect way to see the new year in! We'd be doing exactly the same and our friends would all want to join the fun! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







14188365096621114345084.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG Babydust your puppy is adorable!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo it worked! I'm on my phone trying to attach a picture and wasn't sure if it had. 
Thanks Mrs Eddie, his name is Ralph. He's 7 months old now and he's a cavalier king charles. Normally they have long coats but we keep it short as living in the country and being white has its downsides. He is also exclusively raw fed so a short coat keeps mess to a minimal and easy clean up! Feels like he's been in our family forever now, and he dotes on our children like they are his siblings. Aside from the chewing in the last week he is a very good boy :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - That must be so nice to get that time with your DH. :)

Babydust - Your puppy is so cute! Almost makes me want one. Almost. :haha:

My poor son has been sick and home from school for three days now. He gave me a good scare yesterday - his fever hit 105.0 degrees Fahrenheit. :nope: Fortunately he seems to be feeling a lot better today and his fever finally broke. He's been in a surprisingly good mood all through being sick, though. My boy is a little trooper :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry to hear about your son Aiden's, it is so awful when they are sick. Glad that he is starting to feel better :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

I just internally squeked when I saw your puppy babyduat lol. Rocking C to sleep right now so couldn't do it outloud :haha: our "puppy" (he was 15 1/2) passed a few weeks before Charles was born and I really miss having a canine friend in the house. Hope he stops chewing your house apart!


----------



## babydustcass

It is lovely having a dog, we're only just getting used to it to be honest. In October we booked 3 days away to alton towers and 2 days before realised we have a pooch and hadn't sorted anyone to have him! Yikes! 
We actually got a dog because we said we were done having children. Oh how quickly things change but we wouldn't change him for the world. He gives the best snuggles and he's even worth my allergy struffles. I am actually surprised how little reaction I've had to be honest, must have built up a tolerance for him :)


----------



## babydustcass

He's been entertained all night with his new toys so hopefully we won't see any more damage to the rug and odd bits.


What has everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## tverb84

babydustcass said:


> Mrs Eddie sounds like the perfect way to see the new year in! We'd be doing exactly the same and our friends would all want to join the fun! :happydance:

Awww what a cute dog. <3

Is it bad for pregnant women to go in hot tubs? I could of sworn I heard that before.


----------



## kksy9b

Charles said his first word tonight! Momma...my heart is full :)


----------



## babydustcass

Tverb Yes I believe so because of the prolonged exposure to high temps. I think it's aimed at more heavily pregnant women though? That said I avoided them my whole pregnancy to be safe.

Awww bless little charles :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tverb, yes it is suggested that you avoid hot tubs while pregnant. Like Babydust said they don't want your temperature to raise too quickly. That's why they recommend you avoid electronic blankets, etc too. 

Kksy, that's amazing that Charles said Mama, what a clever boy :cloud9:

This weekend we are actually relaxing before the madness of the holidays. I have a couple of errands to run and DH has to do some work from home at some point but other than that will be low key (which I am very much looking forward to).


----------



## krissie328

That is lovely kk!! 

I was told to even avoid a hot bath through my pregnancy. Luke warm was okay which kinda took away the point of a bath. I believe it was so the baby didn't get to hot and cause damage.

Afm, I have two days left of work before the holiday. I am sooo ready. I am going to working on organizing my kitchen and unpacking a couple boxes in the garage. I might even get ambitious and work on my craft stuff but that might be pushing it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That's awesome Krissie, sounds like you have a lot planned.

4 days left here (and right now I'm procrastinated writing a few things that I need to finish up here :haha:)


----------



## kksy9b

I still took hot showers- my rule of thumb was if my skin turned red it was too hot. I typically take very hot so scaled it back and listened to my body. But that's just me. Its funny now because Charles likes taking warmer baths as well (but that could be a baby thing too :) )

sounds like you gals have some fun plans coming up! We have our first real snowfall of the season today and all the schools cancelled so our day opened up (we usually have swim lessons today at one of the schools aquatic centers). My DH's company party is tonight which is always a lot of fun. My hubby is going to stay the night at one of his coworkers house since I won't be able to be his DD. Should be a great time!


----------



## babydustcass

Aw krissi if you can get around to it, definitely craft stuff. It seemed daunting before I started sorting mine but I hadn't been through it in so long I forgot what we had.. and how much. I found a tonne of coloured fimo so We are going to be making more fino candy canes before Christmas. We made them last year but I think we could do with some more on our cupcake, gingerbread sweetie and anything bright tree.

Afm this weekend we have the joy of hosting for astons parents, sisters and nan who are coming to stay for an early Christmas and a meal. We're heading to Marco pierre whites restaurant in Stratford upon avon so hoping we are in for a delicious meal. It's always lovely when we have family stay especially as everyone lives back in Kent and we don't see them all the time but equally lovely to have our house back and room to move when they go home. They are very much the sort to sit back and enjoy the break away whilst I run around making sure everyone is fed and watered, and it's spot less. I was just discussing with DH how it would work with another baby to sleep but I guess you 'just do'.


----------



## babydustcass

Omg kk snow fall!!! I am sooo incredibly jealous. And have lots of fun!!!


----------



## kksy9b

I got a bowl of snow for Charles to check out...he eventually just dumped it all out, grabbed the bowl to munch on and took off lol

Tried to include some pictures from out the windows buy my phone is being silly and not letting me put more than one picture on at a time. Oh well :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Charles is such a cutie!


----------



## babydustcass

Awww bless him!! He's adorable.


----------



## krissie328

Oh he is so cute!! 

I should get some snow for Christian. We are currently in a bit of a warm spell but come January it should be coming often! 

So DH taught Christian to drink out of a cup.. His bath cup!! So now every time he sees it he gets so excited and tries to take it and put it to his mouth. I am thinking I am going to get him one that I put in clean water for him to drink in the bath. I tried giving him a sippy cup with handles but he just chewed on it and got mad.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Charles said his first word tonight! Momma...my heart is full :)

Awww. What a smart little guy. :) Charles is a cutie, too. :flower:



babydustcass said:


> What has everyone got planned for the weekend?

My plans for this weekend include finishing my schoolwork for my last week of college and then relaxing at home until Sunday. We were going to go back up by our families on Saturday, but this month has already got us exhausted, so we're going to stay home an extra day just for a little time to relax. I can't believe I'm almost done with my college quarter already. These 6 weeks just flew by. 

Krissie - that made me laugh that your DH taught Christian to drink out of his bath cup. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> I got a bowl of snow for Charles to check out...he eventually just dumped it all out, grabbed the bowl to munch on and took off lol
> 
> Tried to include some pictures from out the windows buy my phone is being silly and not letting me put more than one picture on at a time. Oh well :)

He's too cute. <3

This morning my mom and I went by my grandma's house and it's sold which surprised us both. This family with two children bought it and the mom makes pies. They can't move in until the people who are buying their house sell theirs.

Last weekend I noticed that I lost another pound or two and I wasn't even trying. Also, does anyone know where I can buy protein shakes?


----------



## skycastles

Charles is adorable! 
I would love the toddler stage (I think/hope); I would love to encourage my baby to learn how to walk or talk... Makes me smile to think of a baby with DH crawling on our bed :) 
Only negatives I can think of that stage is the poo size and screaming volume increasing progressively:haha:


----------



## skycastles

krissie328 said:


> So DH taught Christian to drink out of a cup.. His bath cup!! So now every time he sees it he gets so excited and tries to take it and put it to his mouth. I am thinking I am going to get him one that I put in clean water for him to drink in the bath. I tried giving him a sippy cup with handles but he just chewed on it and got mad.

That's terribly cute. Aww, I can imagine him and his rosy cheeks chewing on his cup lol


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- that is so cute!but probably a good idea to get a separate cup :)

sky- charles is 8 months old and only poops once every 7-10 days. he is still 95% breastfed and his body just absorbs all of it. Much better than a NB where EVERY diaper was dirty (10-12 a day)lol. Every stage so far has been unique and special for its own reason but this one is definitely FUN :flower:


----------



## skycastles

kksy9b said:


> krissie- that is so cute!but probably a good idea to get a separate cup :)
> 
> sky- charles is 8 months old and only poops once every 7-10 days. he is still 95% breastfed and his body just absorbs all of it. Much better than a NB where EVERY diaper was dirty (10-12 a day)lol. Every stage so far has been unique and special for its own reason but this one is definitely FUN :flower:

Omg 10-12 does not sound fun hahahaha

8months is impressive for his first word! My nephew still goes dadadaddaaa to everyone at 9mths.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

skycastles said:


> Charles is adorable!
> I would love the toddler stage (I think/hope); I would love to encourage my baby to learn how to walk or talk... Makes me smile to think of a baby with DH crawling on our bed :)
> Only negatives I can think of that stage is the poo size and screaming volume increasing progressively:haha:

The toddler age is amazing, they learn so much and you can really see their little personalities start to develop. It is also very challenging too; there are temper tantrums and busy little people to chase after who have endless energy. It is all worth it though.


----------



## babydustcass

I loved the toddler stage, my Minnie mouse is just leaving the toddler years now. It's also amazing how different they all are.

So I was having a chat with my mum the other night and mentioned we would be trying for another baby in 2016. Her intial response was 'no you're not?' Ugh! Don't get me wrong shes always been supportive but having had 3 children herself, I thought she would have almost expected it. The conversation moved on quickly through the 'whys' and she left it at well let me know when it happens. Maybe she feels having had 3 herself that 2 is a more round number, now can you imagine the reaction I'd have got if I told her I am now having crazy thoughts about a family of 4 children? Eeek!

What are your plans for family size at this time?
I thought I would always stop at 2 if we had one girl and one boy. Now I'm seriously obsessed with big families! I must be crazy!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I always planned on four children. From the time that I started thinking about kids, I knew that I wanted four. My family all knows this as well and they all think I'm crazy. :haha:

I still plan on having four kids running around. I have my two from my previous marriage (plus my angel of course) and my OH and I plan on having two together. Technically, that will mean I have five children, although only four of them will be on Earth with me. I love the idea of a big family and could definitely see myself with up to 6 kids, but I don't think finances will allow for that. So the plan is 4 and we'll see what happens after that. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I only want two babies. DH really wants 3. But I just feel that 2 would fit our lifestyle and goals better. The idea of one more baby just feels right to me. Even if it was another little boy I do believe I would feel complete.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I go back and forth between two and three. I always wanted three kids but now with these two being fairly close it's kind of appealing to think of getting the baby/young toddler stuff out of the way all at once. Plus day care is so expensive here; it almost makes three unpractical.


----------



## babydustcass

Mrs Eddie!!! Your ego is preggo??? Congratulations!!! Omg so happy for you. Did I miss the announcement?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

babydustcass said:


> Mrs Eddie!!! Your ego is preggo??? Congratulations!!! Omg so happy for you. Did I miss the announcement?

Thanks! I definitely mentioned it a little over a week ago I think? 
We're very happy and excited; a little earlier than we had planned but really you can't time these things perfectly...


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow I'm going out for supper for my birthday and I really hope my dad doesn't complain about the restaurant.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Birthday Tverb, have a great time at dinner tomorrow!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks it's not until Monday but I want to go out for supper tomorrow. You can call me Tara if you want.


----------



## tverb84

I don't know why I told my dad we were going out for supper. He was already at the restaurant when my mom and I got there. We didn't see him at first so he said hello in a rude voice and even said he asked them to turn down the music. He said it was too loud so he left and looked into the restaurant and said something else but I don't know what. My mom and I felt embarrassed about it. I'm glad it wasn't too busy when that happened. I don't think I'll be going out to another restaurant with my dad anytime soon. :nope:


----------



## babydustcass

Aww sorry tverb what a spoil sport!


----------



## MissN8

Dads can be embarrassing, mine is very awkward too. Hope you can enjoy tomorrow to make up for it! Happy birthday


----------



## MissN8

krissie328 said:


> I only want two babies. DH really wants 3. But I just feel that 2 would fit our lifestyle and goals better. The idea of one more baby just feels right to me. Even if it was another little boy I do believe I would feel complete.

I want only two and fairly close in age!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - I'm sorry that your dad was embarrassing at the restaurant. :hugs: Happy (early) birthday too! :cake:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks only 3 more hours until I'm 30. :shock:


----------



## kksy9b

happy birthday!

ladies- I'll be off for the next day or two- tomorrow is mine and my DH's 7th wedding anniversary and he is off work for the next 2 weeks. I'm not sure yet what we are going to do but excited to get some quality time with him!


----------



## tverb84

Awww have fun.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Birthday Tara :cake:

Hope you had a great anniversary celebration with your DH Kksy.


----------



## krissie328

Happy birthday Tara!

Enjoy your DH and happy anniversary kk.

Afm, Christian's first tooth popped out.That completely explains his neediness lately along with the two extra wakings at night.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay for Christian's first tooth Krissie! Teething here is always an issue, Isla is definitely not a good teether :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, he has been really crabby and only wants to be held by me. I thought he was getting sick but now I am pretty sure it was the tooth. Especially since he kept biting and shaking his head on everything that got to his mouth. I am just glad I know what it is now and can appropriately soothe him.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks you too. I didn't do much today since my mom and I went out for supper on Saturday. Tomorrow I'm going to see Mockingjay Part 1 since Tuesday is cheap day here at the theaters. The mall is going to be busy with people Christmas shopping.


----------



## skycastles

Happy birthday tverb! 30 is the new twenty! :) did u read the mockingbird trilogy? I loved the first book, but I thought the movies are more enjoyable than the novels for the last two books.

Happy anniversary and enjoy yourself kksy9b :happydance:

I came to the terrible realisation that i gained 4 pounds over 1 and a half weeks of Christmas treats:cry: I have a beach holiday in two months' time, so I better start my exercise plan soon!!


----------



## LockandKey

Happy 30th Tverb!

Sorry I've been MIA

The holidays are always so crazy busy for me. But only 11 more days till testing, so I am hoping it stays busy so time will fly! Tomorrow is dedicated to cleaning and laundry, then Christmas Eve is our party, so baking and cooking all day long, friends and family from out of state will be visiting. Then of course there's Christmas we will celebrate with visiting family. The kids are going to be so spoiled!

After that my BFF (whom I call my wife or "waifu") is coming to visit from NY for a week until Jan. 1st. Fun times!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

LockandKey, I just noticed that your daughter has the exact same name as my niece, though my niece is Nora with an h. Funny!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Skycastles, it is way too easy to put on weight this time of year. I'm trying to be mindful of that myself, it's tough with so many parties and get togethers where junky food is abundant...


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - Happy anniversary! :flow:

Krissie - Yay for Christian's first tooth! I'm glad he wasn't sick and hopefully now that his tooth popped through, he'll start feeling better and sleeping better.

LockandKey - Hopefully the tww flies by for you. Being busy should definitely help with that. How exciting that your BFF is coming to visit!

AFM - I had a great Christmas celebration with my family. My kids were very happy and excited with all of their presents, and it was wonderful to visit. :) I have one more Christmas celebration with my OH's family and then I'll get to relax for a little bit before starting my second term of college. :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

I hope you had a lovely Birthday Tara :)

Kksy- have a lovely time with hubby.

Lock and Key sounds like you have Christmas under wraps. Aside from visiting our friends Christmas evening, its going to be a lovely quiet one this year in our new house. It's the first Christmas in 5 years we havent travelled down to kent visiting family.

AFM- we had a little visit to ikea today to have a mooch, wear the kids out, pick up some Lingon berry cordial. Of course, we spent an unnatural amount of time in the baby section looking at the furniture and equipment. I know we wouldn't even need half of this stuff, but still 2 kids on and its lovely to look at. I just cannot wait to be in the position to be able to buy it without looking like i am loosing it. Was incredibly tempted to stop off to a near by Mothercare 'just for the fun of it' but the kids were desperate to get to soft play. And what should plonk their bottoms right next to me? A lady with a BRAND NEW baby girl!! UGH! I am sure babies and pregnant people are following me.

Our christmas shop has just been delivered YAY, though after our parents visited this past weekend, i am not sure i really needed to have any more 'christmas crap' delivered. Thinking about running a couple of boxes of chocolates and biscuits over to the old peoples home in the village. In fact I will, its never going to be eaten and I am sure they would be love them. We're a bit stingy with sweets all year through so the kids would love to binge at Christmas. I just threw out a black sack of sweets from LAST Christmas! YUCK!

Anyone have any new years resolutions? Mine are to get fit (standard) and SAVE!
FYI- My name is Cassie or Cass


----------



## krissie328

My goals for 2015 are to work on paying off our debt. We are going to use Dave Ramsay's baby steps and we think we should be debt free (aside from my car and my student loans) by the end of the year. A that point we plan to start saving for a house down payment.

I also want to lose some weight before getting pregnant. I am hoping to ntnp starting in June and I would like to have lost 45 lbs by then. But more important I want to fully transition to a paleo diet. 

So we have some big plans for 2015 and I believe we will reach them. We are committed. And I know if we can get our debt paid and save some for a down payment on a house I can drop to half time at work which will be very needed with 2 little ones.


----------



## tverb84

skycastles said:


> Happy birthday tverb! 30 is the new twenty! :) did u read the mockingbird trilogy? I loved the first book, but I thought the movies are more enjoyable than the novels for the last two books.
> 
> Happy anniversary and enjoy yourself kksy9b :happydance:
> 
> I came to the terrible realisation that i gained 4 pounds over 1 and a half weeks of Christmas treats:cry: I have a beach holiday in two months' time, so I better start my exercise plan soon!!

Yeah I did read it. I cried when I read Mockingjay and almost cried when I saw the movie this afternoon. I was going to buy protein powder for after I'm done at the gym but I wasn't sure which one or ones I should buy. It's going to be my Christmas present to myself. :haha: I'm going to look up online what protein powders that would be the right one for me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We're travelling for the next while so I won't be online much but I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. Look forward to catching up with everyone soon!


----------



## tverb84

Merry Christmas to you too. :xmas3::xmas12:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you are all having a wonderful holiday! :xmas6:



babydustcass said:


> Anyone have any new years resolutions? Mine are to get fit (standard) and SAVE!

I'm hoping for 2015 to be a big year. The biggest goals I have are to save some money and move to a new apartment. :thumbup: I'm also hoping to get more in shape. 

I'm really excited for 2015 and all the changes it's going to bring. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

:xmas9::xmas6::xmas8:MERRRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!:xmas8::xmas6::xmas9:

I will hop back on probably tomorrow and get all caught up. Hope everyone has a most wonderful holiday!!


----------



## babydustcass

Merry christmas from our family to yours! Hope you've all had a lovely day :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_38213358358822.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cupcake.

Merry christmas to everyone! :) 
i just realized my ttc ticker says 7 months and 1 week! I hope time will go by just as fast as this year has passed.

It was our 4th christmas together and it just gets better and better every year <3 i soo hope that next christmas we'll have baby on the way :)


----------



## krissie328

Merry Christmas! 

It really is crazy to think this time next year dh and I will be ttc or pregnant!!


----------



## jren

Merry Christmas to everyone! :)


----------



## Tweak0605

Merry Christmas everyone! :)


----------



## tverb84

Today I found out I'm going to be an aunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: My brother and his girlfriend are having a baby that's due next July on the 9th. This has been the best Christmas in LONG time!!!!! I'm soooooooo excited. :happydance:

They let my mom and I know by taping their ultrasound in the card. When my mom didn't understand it she handed it to me and I pulled down the ultra sound and said "oh wow". That's all I could say when I saw the ultra sound. :haha: Is it weird that I want to put a countdown to the due date in my signature? I haven't been this happy in soooooooooooooooo long.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi can I join please? I'm hopefully ttc baby number 3 around 1st January 2016 :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I hope everyone had a fantastic holiday! :xmas12:



tverb84 said:


> Today I found out I'm going to be an aunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: My brother and his girlfriend are having a baby that's due next July on the 9th. This has been the best Christmas in LONG time!!!!! I'm soooooooo excited. :happydance:
> 
> They let my mom and I know by taping their ultrasound in the card. When my mom didn't understand it she handed it to me and I pulled down the ultra sound and said "oh wow". That's all I could say when I saw the ultra sound. :haha: Is it weird that I want to put a countdown to the due date in my signature? I haven't been this happy in soooooooooooooooo long.

Congrats Tara! That's super exciting! What a sweet way to announce too. :)

I would definitely put the countdown due date in your sig. :thumbup: I'm thinking of doing one for my nephew...I'm just running out of room for tickers. :haha:



jessicasmum said:


> Hi can I join please? I'm hopefully ttc baby number 3 around 1st January 2016 :)

Welcome :flower:


----------



## tverb84

I'm going to try and do one.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks for the welcome :) I have 2 girls and the 3rd will be my final so would love a boy but would love a girl no less, I was wondering if any of you ladies believe in swaying methods? Ive been looking into it and very contradictive stuff so I don't know if it's all a load of nonsense. Also you ladies who already have boys what was your diet like and timing of sex when conceived. Hope you ladies don't mind me asking these questions :)


----------



## krissie328

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks for the welcome :) I have 2 girls and the 3rd will be my final so would love a boy but would love a girl no less, I was wondering if any of you ladies believe in swaying methods? Ive been looking into it and very contradictive stuff so I don't know if it's all a load of nonsense. Also you ladies who already have boys what was your diet like and timing of sex when conceived. Hope you ladies don't mind me asking these questions :)

Well my diet was totally garbage!! I was not expecting to get pregnant so I wasn't being careful. (It was our first round of Clomid for not ovulating with low sperm motility so I was feeling pretty hopeless after 8 years of infertility). I was eating way to much sugar and was not taking a vitamin with folic acid. That aside, we dtd 2 days out from when I got my positive OPK so probably about 3 days out from ovulation. 

I am not sure if we will do some gender swaying. I would be really happy with either and can see the perks of either. I am thinking of trying to keep the stress down and just go with what happens. In the end I think what is meant to happen will regardless of what I do. :flower:


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies! Been AWOL for a while because of this awful semester! I'm on break for another week then I get to start another grueling 4 months of internship and classes. So close though! In May I will be done and a certified teacher with a masters. Cannot wait. 

I've been having a hard time with the holidays since my family is all split up...and baby fever completely evaporated. It's funny because I was teaching second grade this fall, and I know without a doubt I love kids...I will miss my class so much. But so many doubts have crept in because of my family and fear of bringing kids into the world and having them go through what I've gone through. Hubby and I have talked a lot about it, and I know it will be fine...and it's time to move forward with creating our own family instead of being so attached to the drama from my family. 

Doesn't help that I got to see my beautiful little niece for Christmas. She's two now and obsessed with Frozen. I got her this little dress with Elsa on it and an attached tutu. She opened it and immediately started taking her clothes off because she wanted to wear the Elsa dress. Lol. 

And on top of it my BFF just announced she is pregnant again! She has a five year old little boy and I am hoping everything turns out okay for her family, she and her husband have always been kind of rocky plus he's in the army and away a lot. When Blake was born, he was deployed and she was in El Paso by herself. I went down for a week when he was newborn to help her out...we were so young! We had no clue what to do with him! It's funny to think of her having another one, I can hardly believe it. Of course it's got me thinking about having my own...but I'm still happy to wait til 2016. 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessicasmum

Krissie: that the total opposite to what they say for a boy because they the day of ovulation and for a girl before, so it proves its a load of nonsense.
I try to think like you said sometimes that what I'm meant to have rather than thinking about trying to sway the odds.
How many children are you planning on altogether?


----------



## jren

Symphony7 said:


> Hey ladies!

Our reasons for waiting are basically the same. It's nice to find a WTT twin. I graduate in May too with my elementary education degree! Isn't it so exciting to finally see that light at the end of the tunnel? :happydance: What grade are you teaching this semester? I taught third grade in the fall. 

I know the broodiness all too well. Waiting is so difficult sometimes. :cry:


----------



## Symphony7

I'm in sixth this semester. :/ Not my first choice. I'm actually really not looking forward to it, I subbed in there last week and was observing a couple of days and I just don't get along as well with the older kids. I wish I could have stayed all year with my second graders. 

What grade are you in this semester?


----------



## krissie328

I know!! I really thought I was having a girl. I was so surprised it was a boy. 

I taught for 6 years (K-5 special education) and I actually grew to like the 5th graders. You can do more with them and yet they are still at a stage where they want to learn. 

I am also doing an internship this year in school psychology. It had been so exhausting trying to meet work, school and home demands. I am graduating in May with my EdS and am so happy to finally be done with school! I am looking forward to working and focusing on my family more.


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I'm going into a new phase in my life now that I'll be an aunt come next summer. I'm very excited. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! I was finally able to get all caught up. Glad that you all have had a nice holiday (we have been soaking up time with my DH... and he still has another week off which is wonderful!)

Symphony- glad to hear from you! I hope that this last semester passes by quickly for you. I know it is such a great feeling of accomplishment (and relief!) to finish Masters work. Good luck!

Tara- congrats on becoming an aunt! It is so much fun! I have 7 nieces and nephews (aged 5-15) and it is just fantastic!


----------



## kksy9b

jessicasmum said:


> Hi can I join please? I'm hopefully ttc baby number 3 around 1st January 2016 :)

Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). Would you like me to put swaying boy as well? Let me know if your dates change at any point and I will update!


----------



## jessicasmum

kksy9b said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please? I'm hopefully ttc baby number 3 around 1st January 2016 :)
> 
> Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). Would you like me to put swaying boy as well? Let me know if your dates change at any point and I will update!Click to expand...

Thank you for the add :) yes please put hoping for a boy :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Congrats the the aunts to be :happydance:
I just realised hopefully next christmas will be the last one before I am pregnant! We always figured that by our 7th Christmas we would have a baby baking by now but it's kinda nice to see the finish line of this part of the journey... still ages to go but knowing what is coming is making the wait easier! And for the first time, kinda fun :haha: 2 holidays to enjoy, our wedding and a minimoon to look forward too :haha: and by xmas 2016 I will hopefully be pregnant and not know it :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

jessicasmum said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join please? I'm hopefully ttc baby number 3 around 1st January 2016 :)
> 
> Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). Would you like me to put swaying boy as well? Let me know if your dates change at any point and I will update!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the add :) yes please put hoping for a boy :)Click to expand...

Updated!!


----------



## krissie328

Kk- Will you update me to ttc in May 2015. We are going to ntnp starting then. :)


----------



## kksy9b

krissie328 said:


> Kk- Will you update me to ttc in May 2015. We are going to ntnp starting then. :)

Done! Congrats!! Its so close!


----------



## Rachel89

I am so happy to have found this thread! We will be TTC #2 in September 2015-October 2015 (he'll have just turned 3 years old) and if that doesn't work out April 2016 ongoing :-D we have a DS who is 2 years old, he'll be 3.5 by then! Since he was born in September we don't want baby to be born between September and December also due to school reasons, as they might be held back a year due to that, don't want that for both of them. (didn't think that through the first time)


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! 

New years eve plans anyone?


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Hi ladies! I was finally able to get all caught up. Glad that you all have had a nice holiday (we have been soaking up time with my DH... and he still has another week off which is wonderful!)
> 
> Symphony- glad to hear from you! I hope that this last semester passes by quickly for you. I know it is such a great feeling of accomplishment (and relief!) to finish Masters work. Good luck!
> 
> Tara- congrats on becoming an aunt! It is so much fun! I have 7 nieces and nephews (aged 5-15) and it is just fantastic!

I'm already sooo excited. Next Christmas there will be a baby in my family. :happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!
> 
> New years eve plans anyone?

A couple we're friends with has invited us and pretty much all of our other friends to celebrate nye with them, so it should be fun :) 
I am actually so excited for new years this year, because that means that it will be 2015, the year we'll start ttc and hopefully do conceive our first baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!
> 
> New years eve plans anyone?

We are having some friends over for the evening, party food, drinks and a few funny games. We do it every year and it's always a great laugh.


----------



## babydustcass

Our dates have also changed for ttc. We've decided that we are going to start around the end of October depending on my cycles.


----------



## jessicasmum

Rachel89 said:


> I am so happy to have found this thread! We will be TTC #2 in September 2015-October 2015 (he'll have just turned 3 years old) and if that doesn't work out April 2016 ongoing :-D we have a DS who is 2 years old, he'll be 3.5 by then! Since he was born in September we don't want baby to be born between September and December also due to school reasons, as they might be held back a year due to that, don't want that for both of them. (didn't think that through the first time)

Hi Rachel I posted on your prenatal post. My daughter born in the month of September too but if we concieve quick their birthdays might might be close together, I like the idea of them being born around the October-december time though.


----------



## babydustcass

As far as birthday dates go, the only month we are trying to avoid is December. We have a November baby and a January baby already and I like that they are/ will be some of the oldest in their year. Mouse will have almost a year on her peers as far as development goes and sometimes I hear my friends talk about how their younger starters (July and August babies) seemed too young for school but were due to start having just turned 4 before the september term. I think it also works differently depending where you are. Mouse will be almost 5 by the time she goes into reception. Starting TTC in October there is a chance we will end up with a Summer baby which would be lovely too, never had one before hehe


----------



## krissie328

We have a July boy and we worry about him being to young. We plan to put him in private preschool and judge by how he does there if we will put him in school at barely 5 or wait an extra year. We are only looking to avoid December and January. I would even like to avoid February but I won't get that picky. Dh would like a late fall baby and I would like spring or early summer so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## kksy9b

Rachel89 said:


> I am so happy to have found this thread! We will be TTC #2 in September 2015-October 2015 (he'll have just turned 3 years old) and if that doesn't work out April 2016 ongoing :-D we have a DS who is 2 years old, he'll be 3.5 by then! Since he was born in September we don't want baby to be born between September and December also due to school reasons, as they might be held back a year due to that, don't want that for both of them. (didn't think that through the first time)

Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (the second post). Hopefully you get preggo in Sept or Oct but if not, I will update you to April 2016!


----------



## kksy9b

babydustcass said:


> Our dates have also changed for ttc. We've decided that we are going to start around the end of October depending on my cycles.

yay for earlier dates!! I've updated the list...it will be here before you know it!


----------



## kksy9b

It has been a rough few days around here. Charles has cut 2 teeth in the last week with the 3rd about to poke through anytime. That makes 5 for the month and will give him 7 total. Just hoping the last one comes quickly and this little boy can get a long break before molars. He has had a horrendous time with them this month.

No new years eve plans for us. It is bitterly cold here right now (arctic cold front moved in) so we are just bundled up inside! DH is off all this week still and it has been so incredibly wonderful getting to spend time with him! New Years Day we are packing up and driving across state (about 3 1/2 hours) to visit with family and exchange gifts etc for a few days. Once we are back DH is back to work and we will hopefully get our house listed within 10 days from there (our goal is Jan 15)! SO SO excited as how long it takes to sell the house will determine the timeline of all of our other plans, including baby 2. After years of the moving itch we are finally moving forward and it feels so good!

hope you ladies are all doing well! 2015 is going to be a wonderful year and hopefully we will have lots of preggo members (or babies born!) by this time next year!


----------



## jessicasmum

I have a July baby and a September so my oldest ( July baby) is one of youngest in her class and my september baby is going to one of the oldest so will be turning 5 when starts school.


----------



## krissie328

Cutting teeth is the hardest thing I have faced in my mommy journey. Christian is a great baby but he is so needy right now and demands constant attention. Along with waking up every couple of hours all night long! I am really nervous to go back to work next week. 

I have had a tough talk with dh about finances, buying a house and a second baby. I am not sure I can work full time with two so we need to decide what our priorities are. So far we want to pay off our credit card and car loan. If we do those we won't be in a good spot to but a house for another 4 years! But it would mean I could only work half time and we wouldn't struggle financially, and if I had to quite all together I could also do that. I am sad about not buying a house but we are in a nice rental right now so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> It has been a rough few days around here. Charles has cut 2 teeth in the last week with the 3rd about to poke through anytime. That makes 5 for the month and will give him 7 total. Just hoping the last one comes quickly and this little boy can get a long break before molars. He has had a horrendous time with them this month.
> 
> No new years eve plans for us. It is bitterly cold here right now (arctic cold front moved in) so we are just bundled up inside! DH is off all this week still and it has been so incredibly wonderful getting to spend time with him! New Years Day we are packing up and driving across state (about 3 1/2 hours) to visit with family and exchange gifts etc for a few days. Once we are back DH is back to work and we will hopefully get our house listed within 10 days from there (our goal is Jan 15)! SO SO excited as how long it takes to sell the house will determine the timeline of all of our other plans, including baby 2. After years of the moving itch we are finally moving forward and it feels so good!
> 
> hope you ladies are all doing well! 2015 is going to be a wonderful year and hopefully we will have lots of preggo members (or babies born!) by this time next year!

It's pretty cold here too. My shoulders are a bit sore because of the cold. :cold: My hands feel dry too even though I put cream on them earlier.

So today my brother told my dad that him and his girlfriend are having a baby next summer. I'm still getting used to it myself but very excited.


----------



## aidensxmomma

My kids were born in April, August, and December. I won't be avoiding any months while TTC, but I would prefer that any babies I have aren't born in the same months at my other children. I think it's easier to have their birthdays in different months. I'm not actually sure what months are the best to be born in with regards to school. My August baby is one of the youngest in her class, while my April baby is right in the middle. In Wisconsin a child has to be 5 years old before September 1st in order to enter kindergarten for the school year (which runs September - June).

My OH has off for new year's eve and day, so we will be relaxing at home, watching tv and movies and enjoying a drink or two. :)

kk - sorry to hear that Charles has been having a rough time teething. Hopefully he'll get a break from teeth popping through soon.


----------



## skycastles

Happy new year ladies! So it's been another year, huh?
I don't have plans for tonight becos I still have relatives over - hectic few weeks with work, and guests at home :sleep::coffee:


----------



## babydustcass

My sons School takes reception children from 4 years old, providing they turn 5 sometime during the Sept-August School term. If a childs birthday is in August, they will only have just turned 4yo and will be a year behind their peers who are turning 5 in September. They also effectively get 'Less' free nursery time too, since you get 15 free hours from when they turn 3 years old and the start date depends on the term dates here as our nursery only runs during term times. (DD turned 3 in November and starts Nursery with her Free hours Jan 5th). If she was born in August she would have started Nursery with the September term next year and the following year started school with 7 months less Nursery experience than she is getting now, and and 11 months less than some of her peers starting school at the same time. Always something to think about if you are concerned, it doesnt bother me though! 
Our schools run September to the end of July.


----------



## kksy9b

Our schools are mid aug-mid may and the cutoff is Aug 1st. All of our birthdays are in the spring so o would really love a fall.baby in October. They would be one of the older ones too which would be a plus!


----------



## hunni12

Hi ladies can I join? Planning on starting sometime next sure maybe april or may


----------



## tverb84

Happy New Year!!!! Don't do anything I wouldn't. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

hunni12 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? Planning on starting sometime next sure maybe april or may

Hello! I have added you to our list (the second post). Are you thinking April/May of 2015 or 2016? Just let me know and I will move you to it! And if they change just comment and I will update! Do you have any goals you are trying to accomplish before trying?


----------



## kksy9b

Happy New Years Eve everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful night! I am spending mine snuggling with my little guy. He has pretty much wanted to do nothing but snuggle today...the tooth that is cutting right now has been very painful and bleeding (none of his others have bled). Hopefully he will be better tomorrow because we are driving a few hours to go visit Grandma and Grandpa for a few days! I get pretty spotty service at my parents house so I may be off until next week but will try to check in at least once. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!!


----------



## babydustcass

Happy new year everyone.
We had a lovely night in with our friends. Our kids had a sleepover upstairs and a midnight feast whilst the adults played games and enjoyed some wine and music downstairs. Very good evening to be had by all, glad we didn't over do it today. Had a lazy morning and then me and my friend decided to take our girls shopping whilst all the boys stopped at home playing computer games. Had a lovely new year mooch around the shops to check out the sales. Found myself wandering into mothercare and came out with some bits for the kids and even the nursery cot set for the 'new baby'. I've always loved the apples and pears range and have had my eye on it for a while now it's in the sale I couldn't resist the steal and risk not being able to get it next year. NEXT YEAR!!! Omgggggg :)


----------



## cupcake.

happy new year :)
hope everyone had a good start!
Can't believe a lot of us will be ttc this year! :)


----------



## LockandKey

Happy New Years ladies :flower:
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1191_zpsb8555380.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

LockandKey said:


> Happy New Years ladies :flower:
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1191_zpsb8555380.jpg

OMG!!! Congratulations on your BFP :) AMAZING!!!!! what a wonderful way to come into 2015 :cloud9:


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats! :) Hope you have happy and healthy 9 months <3


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your bfp! What a fantastic way to start the year.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! What an amazing way yo start a new year :) When you know your due date let me know and I'll add it!!


----------



## tverb84

LockandKey said:


> Happy New Years ladies :flower:
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_1191_zpsb8555380.jpg

Congrats!!! I can see the left line. It's a bit faded but there. :thumbup: :baby:


----------



## jren

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats LockandKey! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats LockandKey! :happydance:

I had a great New Year's with my OH. We stayed in and watched the ball drop on tv, both the big New York one and a small local celebration. I love getting to sit home and be with my OH, especially after having so much family around and all the events we had to attend. 

And in other big news, my OH has agreed to TTC instead of NTNP :happydance: I'm super excited and super nervous. I also think that means it's time for me to officially move over to the TTC boards. It's bittersweet. I am thrilled to be moving over but also a little sad. I've been in this section of the forum for two years - it's a sad thing to leave it. I've had a great time talking to all you ladies and look forward to you all moving over to TTC, although hopefully I'll have graduated to the pregnancy forums by then. :haha: I'll still check in every once in a while though. And I'll be keeping my journal for anyone who feels like stalking :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Good luck aidensxmomma. :flower:


----------



## babydustcass

Goodluck aidensmummy!!! So happy for you bringing things forward.

Back to work on Monday, DS back to school and DD starting nursery. Looking forwards to getting back into the swing of normality with work, kids and routine. Christmas has thrown us all off, we've over indulged in sweets, food, sleep, late nights and films. It's time to get back to the real world.
We've had a few days playing around with our finances and have decided that this year we are going to be very frugal and careful with money including meal planning, cutting out most luxuries like eating out and takeaways and carefully planning expensive days out in advance to get the best deals instead of parting on a whim. Having gone through all our finances from the last year and looking at the money we could have saved, were hoping to have the rest of our house deposit saved by the end of this year.
It's going to be tough... We love shopping! Bit were both determined


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I'm a little late and haven't been on for a long time, but Happy New Year everyone! It's been a busy holiday season here and my DF has had the last couple of weeks off of work for Christmas vacation (he's a high school teacher) so I've been spending virtually all of my time with him. I hope that you're all doing well. It's so exciting that 2015 is finally here, I can't believe that so many of us are finally going to be TTC. It's so hard to believe that it's so close though, I've been worried that when June or July gets here that DF is going to say that we aren't ready to TTC yet and push our date back another year. I'm trying to remain optimistic about it.

Congrats to all of the ladies that are moving over to TTC this month and all of the ladies that have already found out that they are pregnant! :hugs: :dust:

What is everyone doing to make the next few/several months/years go by more quickly? I've been pretty focused on wedding plans, spending time with DF and DS while I still only have DS. I've also been playing some video games that I probably won't have time for once I have two children and I've been learning how to sew (my MIL got me a sewing machine and lots of sewing supplies for Christmas.

How was everyone's holiday season and what did you do? :)


----------



## tverb84

My holiday season was pretty good. Found out I'm going to be an aunt in July. :happydance: We went to my mom's aunts for Christmas it was pretty fun. On the 12th of this month I start an English class the same one I took in September 2013. I'm taking it again because I didn't get a high enough mark for the program I want to do in college.


----------



## adrie

We are WTT, possibly for our second when our daughter is 2 or older (she will be 2 this October).


----------



## KalonKiki

That's exciting news that you're going to be an aunt, Tara! :D
I'm glad that your holiday was good but I'm sorry that you have to take your English class over again. :hugs:

Adrie, our LOs are about the same age, DS will be 2 in late September. We're hoping to start trying this summer after our wedding but it could take as long as May of next year for us to start trying for baby #2.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hi Ladies!

Happy New Year! We were travelling so much over the holiday season that today is the first chance I've had to log on. Looking forward to catching up with everyone over the next week as I read back through the threads :coffee:


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> That's exciting news that you're going to be an aunt, Tara! :D
> I'm glad that your holiday was good but I'm sorry that you have to take your English class over again. :hugs:
> 
> Adrie, our LOs are about the same age, DS will be 2 in late September. We're hoping to start trying this summer after our wedding but it could take as long as May of next year for us to start trying for baby #2.

Yeah I need an 80 to get into the Early Childhood Education program for this fall. I can't believe I've been coming on here for almost two years already. That went by fast.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! After several (wonderful) days spent visiting family and a long trip back, we are home! I will be catching up our list for new members tomorrow, but tonight is off to bed here shortly. Hope everyone has had a nice weekend and is gearing up for a great week!


----------



## Hermione394

Hi there...mind if I join?

The earliest we can TTC is January 2016, though realistically it'll probably be between September 2016 and February 2017 when we start...

I will be graduating college in either January or June 2016 (depending on how many credits I get this summer and next January term). 

I can't TTC earlier than January 2016 due to medical reasons. I'm currently working on losing weight to have a healthy pregnancy (I've lost 102 officially so far...weigh in is tomorrow morning though, so that might change!) 

I have four beautiful bonus children and a wonderful husband. We keep the topic of more siblings open so that it doesn't surprise them. We've gotten a lot of questions (mainly from DSD12, who has SPD) that we answer directly to help keep dialogue open. We are fortunate that their BM works with us (we all co-parent beautifully and she's one of my closest friends now). She's very supportive of us having little ones because she knows that they will just expand our family. (She's already offered to babysit for us ;) ). 

So...hopefully I'm welcomed here. I look forward to meeting you lovely ladies and interacting more! Hopefully Father Time is kind to us and doesn't make the year drag too slowly!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hermione394 said:


> Hi there...mind if I join?
> 
> The earliest we can TTC is January 2016, though realistically it'll probably be between September 2016 and February 2017 when we start...
> 
> I will be graduating college in either January or June 2016 (depending on how many credits I get this summer and next January term).
> 
> I can't TTC earlier than January 2016 due to medical reasons. I'm currently working on losing weight to have a healthy pregnancy (I've lost 102 officially so far...weigh in is tomorrow morning though, so that might change!)
> 
> I have four beautiful bonus children and a wonderful husband. We keep the topic of more siblings open so that it doesn't surprise them. We've gotten a lot of questions (mainly from DSD12, who has SPD) that we answer directly to help keep dialogue open. We are fortunate that their BM works with us (we all co-parent beautifully and she's one of my closest friends now). She's very supportive of us having little ones because she knows that they will just expand our family. (She's already offered to babysit for us ;) ).
> 
> So...hopefully I'm welcomed here. I look forward to meeting you lovely ladies and interacting more! Hopefully Father Time is kind to us and doesn't make the year drag too slowly!

Wow 102 pounds, how long has that taken you to lose? I have about 88 pounds to lose but 5 pound less than that is the highest end of normal weight. How much more are you hoping to lose?


----------



## Hermione394

jessicasmum said:


> Wow 102 pounds, how long has that taken you to lose? I have about 88 pounds to lose but 5 pound less than that is the highest end of normal weight. How much more are you hoping to lose?

It took me about a year to lose (though I'm really mad at myself right now because I apparently gained 2 pounds this week -_-). I had 37 (39 now) to lose until I hit my goal weight.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hermione394 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Wow 102 pounds, how long has that taken you to lose? I have about 88 pounds to lose but 5 pound less than that is the highest end of normal weight. How much more are you hoping to lose?
> 
> It took me about a year to lose (though I'm really mad at myself right now because I apparently gained 2 pounds this week -_-). I had 37 (39 now) to lose until I hit my goal weight.Click to expand...

Are you following a particular diet or have you done it yourself? Im going to try do it myself, my husband also going to be losing weight too but he won't tell me his weight just said he wants to lose 10 stone (140 pounds).
How much was you losing a month at first? I was hoping to lose 10 pound a month so hopefully at my target weight at September when my youngest turns 1 so hopefully can start TTC for our third and final.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jessicas, I lost my baby weight (about 43 lbs) using My Fitness Pal. It's free and helps you track the amount of calories you consume, your activities, etc. You can also put in goals, how much weight you want yo lose per week, etc and it calculates everything for you. Worked well for me :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

I really need to lose weight too! I am hoping to lose a minimum of 50 lbs before getting pregnant but I would really like to lose 75. My doctor has suggested a low carb diet for me. I have done it in the past and had success but then I fell pregnant with DS so I had to stop. I have used myfitness pal to track my carbs, fat and protein in the past. I found it really helpful since you can customize them to your needs.


----------



## jessicasmum

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jessicas, I lost my baby weight (about 43 lbs) using My Fitness Pal. It's free and helps you track the amount of calories you consume, your activities, etc. You can also put in goals, how much weight you want yo lose per week, etc and it calculates everything for you. Worked well for me :thumbup:

I registered for my fitness pal but haven't really used it properly get.


----------



## Tweak0605

I used myfitnesspal and lost 30 lbs last year. I'm pushing myself to lose the last 20-30 lbs this year! I absolutely love it, and now I've got DH doing it with me too. We're definitely eating healthier now.


----------



## Hermione394

I was really obese, and my doctors told me unless I did something, I'd die by 35. So I had Gastric Bypass surgery in June. I use my fitness pal to track everything though and it's a great tool :).


----------



## babydustcass

welldone hermoine, that is so inspiring and amazing! You have done so well and must be so proud of yourself


----------



## Hermione394

Thanks babydustcass!

That's why I have to wait though, my surgeon told me it had to be 18 months post-op before having babies because otherwise it's not safe :(. I'm hoping he gives me the go ahead sooner...Ive been telling myself it'd be best if youngest bonus son was 10 when new babies were born, but I think it's just to pacify myself :(.


----------



## jren

Tweak0605 said:


> I used myfitnesspal and lost 30 lbs last year. I'm pushing myself to lose the last 20-30 lbs this year! I absolutely love it, and now I've got DH doing it with me too. We're definitely eating healthier now.

myfitnesspal is the best! It makes it so easy to count your calories.


----------



## tverb84

A few new people in this thread. Welcome. :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

aidensxmomma said:


> Congrats LockandKey! :happydance:
> 
> I had a great New Year's with my OH. We stayed in and watched the ball drop on tv, both the big New York one and a small local celebration. I love getting to sit home and be with my OH, especially after having so much family around and all the events we had to attend.
> 
> And in other big news, my OH has agreed to TTC instead of NTNP :happydance: I'm super excited and super nervous. I also think that means it's time for me to officially move over to the TTC boards. It's bittersweet. I am thrilled to be moving over but also a little sad. I've been in this section of the forum for two years - it's a sad thing to leave it. I've had a great time talking to all you ladies and look forward to you all moving over to TTC, although hopefully I'll have graduated to the pregnancy forums by then. :haha: I'll still check in every once in a while though. And I'll be keeping my journal for anyone who feels like stalking :flower:

Congrats Aidens on getting your date moved up!! I've moved you to the TTC in Jan 15 section but hope you are not there long!! Please stick aound and keep us updated (though i'll still be following your journal too!)


----------



## kksy9b

adrie said:


> We are WTT, possibly for our second when our daughter is 2 or older (she will be 2 this October).

Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (second post). Once you know your dates just comment on the thread and I will move you to that section!




Hermione394 said:


> Hi there...mind if I join?
> 
> The earliest we can TTC is January 2016, though realistically it'll probably be between September 2016 and February 2017 when we start...
> 
> I will be graduating college in either January or June 2016 (depending on how many credits I get this summer and next January term).
> 
> I can't TTC earlier than January 2016 due to medical reasons. I'm currently working on losing weight to have a healthy pregnancy (I've lost 102 officially so far...weigh in is tomorrow morning though, so that might change!)
> 
> I have four beautiful bonus children and a wonderful husband. We keep the topic of more siblings open so that it doesn't surprise them. We've gotten a lot of questions (mainly from DSD12, who has SPD) that we answer directly to help keep dialogue open. We are fortunate that their BM works with us (we all co-parent beautifully and she's one of my closest friends now). She's very supportive of us having little ones because she knows that they will just expand our family. (She's already offered to babysit for us ;) ).
> 
> So...hopefully I'm welcomed here. I look forward to meeting you lovely ladies and interacting more! Hopefully Father Time is kind to us and doesn't make the year drag too slowly!

Hello! I have added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you have your dates and i will move you. Congrats on all the weight loss and getting yourself healthy! And you are very welcome here- it is a great group of ladies :)


----------



## kksy9b

babydustcass said:


> Goodluck aidensmummy!!! So happy for you bringing things forward.
> 
> Back to work on Monday, DS back to school and DD starting nursery. Looking forwards to getting back into the swing of normality with work, kids and routine. Christmas has thrown us all off, we've over indulged in sweets, food, sleep, late nights and films. It's time to get back to the real world.
> We've had a few days playing around with our finances and have decided that this year we are going to be very frugal and careful with money including meal planning, cutting out most luxuries like eating out and takeaways and carefully planning expensive days out in advance to get the best deals instead of parting on a whim. Having gone through all our finances from the last year and looking at the money we could have saved, were hoping to have the rest of our house deposit saved by the end of this year.
> It's going to be tough... We love shopping! Bit were both determined

Cass- you should look into (if you haven't already) using online budgeting tools to help with this. My DH and I use Mint.com and it's great because you can use it to track every dollar. You set different categories and it's linked to your bank account so you see very clearly where you spend. It's user friendly and allows you to set and reach goals etc. And it's free! There are a lot of other tools out there too, this is just the one we like :) Congrats on being determined though on getting your finances in order. It is very liberating when you don't have to stress about money!



KalonKiki said:


> Sorry I'm a little late and haven't been on for a long time, but Happy New Year everyone! It's been a busy holiday season here and my DF has had the last couple of weeks off of work for Christmas vacation (he's a high school teacher) so I've been spending virtually all of my time with him. I hope that you're all doing well. It's so exciting that 2015 is finally here, I can't believe that so many of us are finally going to be TTC. It's so hard to believe that it's so close though, I've been worried that when June or July gets here that DF is going to say that we aren't ready to TTC yet and push our date back another year. I'm trying to remain optimistic about it.
> 
> Congrats to all of the ladies that are moving over to TTC this month and all of the ladies that have already found out that they are pregnant! :hugs: :dust:
> 
> What is everyone doing to make the next few/several months/years go by more quickly? I've been pretty focused on wedding plans, spending time with DF and DS while I still only have DS. I've also been playing some video games that I probably won't have time for once I have two children and I've been learning how to sew (my MIL got me a sewing machine and lots of sewing supplies for Christmas.
> 
> How was everyone's holiday season and what did you do? :)

Hi Keely and welcome back!! This year is going to be so big for you with your wedding and baby (I will stay optimistic that you will be trying in only 6 months!!) Gad you were able to spend so much time with your DF. My hubby was the same way with the last 2 weeks off (his company closes the second half of Dec). He went back to work today and it was so hard not to have him here! Our holiday was great, just got back from st louis, packed up all the Christmas decorations and hoping to list our house next week!


----------



## kksy9b

I was using myfitness pal for awhile but it was all messed up with BF'ing. I started it to ose my pregnancy weight and I did that plus 10 lbs in a couple months. Once Charles is weaned and I can track my true calorie intake/exercise I will pick it back up. I'm hoping to lose about 20 more pounds before TTC next year (which may be this year depending on how quick we can get our house settled!!)

I sat down last night and made my to do list of all of my "urgent" items and there are 45!! I have gotten so behind with Christmas and going out of town. We have a goal to get the house listed by next Thursday (15th) and everything needs to be done by then. I nee to get 4.5 items done a day to stay on track. Today I finished 4 and halfway through 2 other items so I'm ahead! Not bad for a day when Charles was super clingy and we just sat and snuggled and rocked half the day (baby snuggles are the best!)


----------



## KalonKiki

I wish that Liam was still snuggly! We weaned recently so now he hardly snuggles anymore and when he does it's only for a minute or two. It's making me even more impatient for another baby than I already am. Weaning was like the final straw in the realization that I no longer have a baby, waiting was so much easier when I knew that it was silly to want another baby because I already had one. I could also be broody because this is the month I got pregnant with him 2 years ago, it's just so hard to believe that it's already been this long since I got my first :bfp:. I really don't know what I'm going to do if Colin isn't ready this summer because I'm at that point that I know for sure that I'm truly ready for another baby, even if it happened this month (it won't because we aren't even NTNP, just wanted to express my point).


----------



## kksy9b

I am dreading the day when Charles doesn't want to snuggle anymore and just trying to soak it in and enjoy it now. I'm the same way- I'm not really all that broody now because I still have a baby (he's still only 8 months old). But I think when he is weaned and we move it is going to hit me really badly!

From what you've said it doesn't seem like he will change his mind but I know it can be stressful to think about. :hugs:ben still goes back and forth on even wanting a second at all but now that Charles is (finally!) starting to sleep better he seems to be open the majority of the time.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kksy, I used to add Bfing as an activity on MyFitnessPal so I was still consuming enough calories...

Baby snuggles are the best, I started to get quite broody when Isla was around 8 months too, it's an awesome age!

Keely, I really hope time goes fast for you, I know how much you want to TTC :hugs:


----------



## munchkinnn

kksy9b said:


> Hi! I'm Kaity and I suppose I'm back to WTT :) I was here the beginning of last year until we started TTC in the spring. Thankfully it was a short journey and we got pregnant on the 3rd cycle. My son was born 9 days ago and is the light of my life. We are hoping to start TTC for #2 late spring/early summer 2016. We are waiting for a couple reasons- to have time to enjoy just our DS and we will either be moving into or building our new house next year. We want to get that process done and be settled for a bit before trying again. My pregnancy was so wonderful with my DS though and I'm looking forward to going through it again!
> 
> It sounds like you have a great goal in getting school finished up first. What are you studying? And I know it seems like its forever off... I was waiting for #1 for 5 1/2 years after we got married.... and it felt both like forever and gone in the blink of an eye. But its so worth the wait and you'll appreciate the time with just you and your SO :)
> 
> ........
> Here is our list! Please comment on the thread if you would like any information updated and I will do so! I can't wait until we can start rooting our members on in their TTC/Pregnancy journeys!
> 
> :happydance:*NTNP*:happydance:
> 
> :yellow: *TTC 2015* :yellow:
> January
> aidensxmomma (TTC #4)
> 
> May
> krissie328-Kristina (TTC #2)
> 
> July
> KalonKiki- Keely- (TTC #2) Swaying :pink:
> skycastles (TTC #1)
> 
> August
> cupcake (TTC #1)
> 
> September
> disneydarling (TTC #2)
> Rachel89 (TTC #2)
> 
> October
> babydustcass- Cass (TTC #3)
> 
> :yellow: *TTC 2016* :yellow:
> January
> NovemberSnow (TTC #1)
> Jessica28 (TTC #2)
> Bakedbean (TTC #1)
> spunky84 (TTC #1)
> ssarahh (TTC #1)
> jessicasmum (TTC #3) Swaying :blue:
> 
> February
> geordie_gal- Sian- (TTC #2)
> littlesteph (TTC #3)
> 
> March
> WhiteKhocol8- Ang- (TTC #1)
> 
> April
> 
> May
> xx Emily xx (TTC #2)
> 
> June
> rsherwood - Rach -(TTC #1)
> MamaByrd - Kaylee ( TTC #1)
> littleone1993 (TTC #2)
> 
> July
> kksy9b- Kaity- (TTC #2)
> 
> August
> greats (TTC #2)
> Tweak0605 (TTC #2)
> KitteyKat2010 (TTC #3)
> 
> September
> Symphony7- (TTC #1)
> jren- Jen- (TTC #1)
> eak0605 (TTC #1)
> 
> October
> 
> November
> CaliDreaming - Cali- (TTC #3)
> 
> December
> Kiki1993 (TTC #1)
> Cilla (TTC #1)
> 
> :yellow: *Unknown* :yellow:
> babydino (TTC #1)
> bornthiswayxo (TTC #1)
> callmepaola (TTC #1)
> tverb84 - Tara- (TTC #1)
> DazedConfused (TTC #2)
> LucyLadyBug (TTC #1)
> AdriansMama (TTC #3)
> Samiam03 (TTC #3)
> dodgegirl98 - Kenzie- (TTC #1)
> tinkerbelle93 (TTC #2)
> bakedbean (TTC #1)
> ja14 (TTC #1)
> Ganton (TTC #3)
> Noodlebear (TTC #2)
> Johnson1212 (TTC #1)
> mrs n (TTC #2)
> MoonMaiden (TTC #1)
> ernie3 (TTC #6)
> oboeverity- Verity (TTC #3)
> Debbie_23 (TTC #3)
> mmy11 (TTC #2)
> teacup22 (TTC #3)
> TwilightAgain (TTC #1)
> LucyLadyBug (TTC #1)
> startingout (TTC #2)
> June2012 (TTC #2)
> mummy2_1 (TTC #2)
> MissN8 (TTC #1)
> xLeeBeex (TTC #1)
> c1403 (TTC #3)
> hunni12 (TTC #2)
> adrie (TTC #2)
> Hermione394 (TTC #1 together...4 bonus children)
> 
> :bfp:*Expecting* :bfp:
> Pandora0814 (#2) - Due Feb 15, 2015 :blue:
> LaurenH2B (#1) - Due Aug 4, 2015
> Mrs. Eddie (#2) - Due Aug 19, 2015
> LockandKey (#3)- Due Sept 12, 2015
> 
> :baby:*Babies Born*:baby:
> 
> :angel:*Angels Remembered* :angel:
> Radiance - :pink: Elena Rosalie December 1, 2014

TTC #1 December 2015 at 12.01 am.


----------



## babydustcass

kksy9b said:


> Cass- you should look into (if you haven't already) using online budgeting tools to help with this. My DH and I use Mint.com and it's great because you can use it to track every dollar. You set different categories and it's linked to your bank account so you see very clearly where you spend. It's user friendly and allows you to set and reach goals etc. And it's free! There are a lot of other tools out there too, this is just the one we like :) Congrats on being determined though on getting your finances in order. It is very liberating when you don't have to stress about money!

Ah that sounds brilliant, i am not sure how it would work for us though as we dont bring home a monthly wage. Both of us are self employed and I am paid in lumps around 3 or 4 times a year at the end of productions, with payment plans sometimes completed at random times and OH is pretty much the time, albeit he does get to take a monthly wage. Hmm! Im going to have to take a look into this because it would be nice to see exactly what we are spending in the next year, though we hope it will be minimal. We want something bigger desperately so are super determined to save the pennies! This weeks meal planning has been going down a storm too! :happydance: feels good not spending money and making savings. We cancelled our experian, adobe, and some useless phone insurance too since our phones are already covered under contents insurance- which i also need to look into because im not sure we are getting the best deal with that and home insurance. We also called BT and had them explain why our bill was so high and managed to remove several unused packages and also some £10 charge which weve been paying monthly for god knows how long and THEY didnt even know what it was! PAYS to check on these things :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

kksy9b said:


> I am dreading the day when Charles doesn't want to snuggle anymore and just trying to soak it in and enjoy it now. I'm the same way- I'm not really all that broody now because I still have a baby (he's still only 8 months old). But I think when he is weaned and we move it is going to hit me really badly!
> 
> From what you've said it doesn't seem like he will change his mind but I know it can be stressful to think about. :hugs:ben still goes back and forth on even wanting a second at all but now that Charles is (finally!) starting to sleep better he seems to be open the majority of the time.

My snuggling days are becoming fewer and fewer, smelly George thinks i am a soppy mummy, and whilst i do still get a bedtime kiss and cuddle, he rarely comes for a snuggle with me anymore- smelly boy! Mouse is still very much a snuggle bug and as long as you're not getting in the way of the TV (Dora) you can hang on as long as you like :haha::hugs:
Nothing like holding a small baby though is there- the smellllll


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We meal plan too and it's a life saver for us as well, we waste much less food and spend less money overall on groceries :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hi ladies and welcome to 2015! We have just got back from a road trip with friends (we camped our way across Australia from Melbourne to Busselton on the west coast and back). With three weeks of holidays left, I am looking forward to a MASSIVE year ahead where we start seriously working towards babies. I have study to finish, health to improve and money to save. Fingers crossed for all of us to achieve our goals before our magic year comes up!


----------



## tverb84

Ok so I think my period started today eleven days before I'm supposed to get it. This has never happened before and the only difference is that I started drinking protein powder last week. Does anyone know if that can effect your cycle in anyway? I'm so confused. :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

Munchkinn- hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (second post). If your dates change let me know and I will update!

Cass- honestly, Mint has saved our finances. We had so much wasteful spending and didn't realize it. Once we started tracking we could really hone in on categories that were out of control (ie- eating out) and trim it to a much more reasonable amount. It has a lot of charts you can use as well and see your net worth etc. I think for you guys, you could use it to track spending, set goals and then look at yearly financial performance since your income isn't consistent in coming month to month. Good luck! It can seem intimidating at first but knowing where your money is going (however you choose to track) is honestly life changing and eye opening to how you view money.

Whitekhocol- welcome back!! Your trip sounds amazing! How long did it take you to do that?

Tara- hmm..strange. I don't have any experience bit hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm not sure either Tara, maybe ask your doctor :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

I have no idea about protein powder effecting your cycle. I kinda agree maybe ask your doctor about it. 

Whitekhocol- that really does sound amazing. 

kk- I might have to look at mint. We have set some pretty lofty goals this year to get some major debt paid off. I know we eat out way to much so I definitely want to meal plan. I am kinda thinking if DH stays on days having it where he does the cooking a couple times a week. I think that would help a lot with eating at home more. 

I am still hoping we make enough of a dent in the debt to start trying this summer. If not we will probably have to wait an entire year.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Mrs. Eddie and congrats on your little bean! I'm so happy and excited for you. :hugs: :flower:

Tara - I have no idea as I've never really had protein powder before. :shrug:

So the other day DF jumped me for the 3rd night in a row (never happens!) and told me that he was excited to TTC and definitely emotionally ready and just wants to feel financially ready before we TTC so FXd that he feels financially ready by July! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks Mrs. Eddie and congrats on your little bean! I'm so happy and excited for you. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Tara - I have no idea as I've never really had protein powder before. :shrug:
> 
> So the other day DF jumped me for the 3rd night in a row (never happens!) and told me that he was excited to TTC and definitely emotionally ready and just wants to feel financially ready before we TTC so FXd that he feels financially ready by July! :cloud9: :happydance:

Thanks Hun :hugs:

Exciting re your DF; July really isn't that far away.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I'm not sure either Tara, maybe ask your doctor :shrug:

I had an ultrasound done at the end of October and she told me everything is fine in my uterus. I'm going to take a break from having a protein powder everyday to gym days only.


----------



## Hermione394

I'm going nuts. I don't think we'll be waiting all the way to January 2017. I see my surgeon a week from tomorrow, I'm going to see if he can give me a realistic timeframe.

I'm also going to talk to my primary about prep stuff I could be doing while I wait, I have my annual on Saturday.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's so close that it's almost scary. Part of me worries that I might change my mind once it's finally here. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Keely, I'm sure he won't. I thought that my DH would want to keep pushing TTC back too and in the end he ended up wanting to try earlier.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Keely, I'm sure he won't. I thought that my DH would want to keep pushing TTC back too and in the end he ended up wanting to try earlier.

Oh no I said ME, not my DF, lol. I know that the only reason DF would push our date back is if he felt like we weren't financially ready yet (which I'm trying to prepare for as an inevitability) but I have no idea how I might react when the date gets close. I've never TTC before so I'm nervous.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oops, I see. You may end up with a surprise and not have to TTC at all :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol NO, I don't want another pre-wedding surprise. I like waiting until this summer because it's the perfect time to TTC because we will be married, have at least a 2.5 year age gap, and since my DF is a high school teacher he will have the whole summer off so we'll have plenty of time to BD and with any luck we'll have a late spring/early summer baby so that he will have all of that time off during the summer to help me out with the kids. It's just so perfect that while I don't want to try any sooner I also don't want to try any later. I just feel like it has to be within that perfect time frame or I might have a break down. I feel like a total nut.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

You're not a total nut at all, totally understand why you would want to TTC during that time.


----------



## krissie328

I get it too! I really want an April/May baby so that I can get as much time home with them as possible since I have the summers off. I can even go for June but anything after that makes me nervous. I went back at 6 weeks with ds and it was to soon. He was 4 months before I felt back to myself (mostly).

I know I go back and forth on here a lot, but I am not sure I am ready for #2. We were talking ntnp in May which dh is all for, but I just feel like another year might be better. I put my ticker back to my original July 2016 because the other one was freaking me out a little. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

You will know when you are ready krissie..no need to push it. I completely get it! The thought of trying again right now is overwhelming because Charles is still a baby. But the older he is getting the more comfortable with the idea of trying late this year- early summer next year I get. I had my whole "am I or aren't I pregnant'" when C was 6 months and it was terrifying ...I was in no way ready to even think about at first. Now its 3 months later and doesn't seem so bad. Chrisitan is still so little but he will start getting more independent soon and then it won't seem so bad. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> You will know when you are ready krissie..no need to push it. I completely get it! The thought of trying again right now is overwhelming because Charles is still a baby. But the older he is getting the more comfortable with the idea of trying late this year- early summer next year I get. I had my whole "am I or aren't I pregnant'" when C was 6 months and it was terrifying ...I was in no way ready to even think about at first. Now its 3 months later and doesn't seem so bad. Chrisitan is still so little but he will start getting more independent soon and then it won't seem so bad. :hugs:

That is what I keep reminding myself. I think I am struggling so much more because DH is pushing for it sooner. But what he doesn't get is that I am doing the majority of the work. I get up at night with Christian, baths, doctors, ect. Daddy just gets to play and doesn't get how hard it is! 

It seems funny how most of the ladies on here are waiting on DH to say yes and I am trying to figure out how to slow mine down!! :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

I took this yesterday. He was totally being a little ham!!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Springermommy

krissie328 said:


> I took this yesterday. He was totally being a little ham!!

Oh my goodness, what a cutie!


----------



## KalonKiki

Think that your DH is probably just mostly assuming that it will take a long time to get pregnant, but you know better now that you know how to properly prepare and what works for you. I completely understand not being ready this year, I wouldn't have been ready last year either. Hell sometimes I wonder if I'll even be ready as I feel right now this year when the summer actually arrives. You'll know when you're ready and don't be afraid to tell your DH and why if you still aren't ready when he is. :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

aww krissie what a chunky monkey!!! He looks so squishy


----------



## kksy9b

He is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!! He is totally squishy and such a little love. 

I totally agree he is afraid it will take a long time (so am I). But really we got pregnant on our first medicated cycle so I think we can NTNP for a few months and then go back to Clomid. Maybe that will help reassure him some. 

Thanks for the help, I have been stressing about it the last week or so. Obviously.


----------



## Hermione394

Krissie he is adorable! Such a cutie! :-D


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> I took this yesterday. He was totally being a little ham!!

Awww he's so cute. I love his chubby legs hopefully that doesn't sound weird. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I took this yesterday. He was totally being a little ham!!
> 
> Awww he's so cute. I love his chubby legs hopefully that doesn't sound weird. :haha:Click to expand...

No it doesn't. He does have very chunky legs. I blame his dad cause I have nice legs. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

He is an adorable little chunk. Liam was never a chunky baby and I love seeing babies with rolls. <3 :cloud9:


----------



## ashleyg

Your baby is adorable!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, what a gorgeous little guy, love that picture.

It is perfectly normal to go back and forth re TTC. We've had a bit of a rough week here with Isla and teething and sometimes I question both our sanity re having another :haha: I know it will all work out in the end though!


----------



## kksy9b

Good morning everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful Friday! 

We have been super busy all week getting everything ready to list the house and move. I am halfway through my list so making great progress! Charles cut his last tooth yesterday! Just waiting for the whole thing to come through and then we can (hopefully) get a nice long break!

...............

I am a little late in doing this this month, but want to start posting each month as new ladies start TTC to help root them on!

Remember 
1. That it's not over until AF comes. 
2. That many ladies get false negatives 
3. That implantation happens 6-12 dpo 
4. That we are here for you no matter what

January 
aidensxmomma (TTC #4)


----------



## KalonKiki

That's a great idea Kaity! Good luck aidensxmomma, lots of luck and :dust:. :bunny: :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

It feels like my baby lust has vanished. :shrug: The last time I felt it was at least a month ago or more. I am excited about having a nephew or niece in July!!! :happydance:


----------



## LockandKey

Well I am back again ladies, unfortunately my pregnancy ended prematurely and I experienced a miscarriage early this morning :cry: 

DH and I would still like another, but we are taking some time off to heal, and the fear of a repeat miscarriage is still there. DH took it especially hard. Maybe in a month or so when it's not so tender a subject we can start planning again.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: lockandkey I am so sorry.


----------



## jren

I am so sorry LockandKey.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no LockandKey, I'm so sorry. :nope: :hugs:
We're all here for your and we'll all be hoping/praying that your next bean is a sticky one.


----------



## kksy9b

i am so so sorry lockandkey :hugs: :hugs: Praying that your forever baby will be here soon. When you are ready let me know when you will be TTC and I will update.


----------



## LockandKey

thank you ladies


----------



## babydustcass

oh hun, i am so sorry. I will be thinking of you and hope that your forever baby comes soon :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

LockandKey - I'm so so sorry, hun. :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I've got to play catch-up a little. I've been MIA - focusing on my college classes and then visiting with family. :)

krissie - That picture is so cute. He's adorable! <3

I completely understand going back and forth re TTC, too. I'm committed to TTC and having my long-awaited rainbow, but there's some days where I ask myself if I'm crazy. :haha: I mean, it's been over three years since I've been pregnant/had a baby and my kids are now school-age so sometimes I wonder why in the world I would want to go through all the baby and toddler stages again. I worry about all the changes that having another baby will bring. But I know I still want one, even though I worry sometimes. 

kk - Thanks for think of us that are no longer WTT :flow: The little tips you gave were exactly what I needed to hear at the moment. AF is 5 days late with no BFP yet. It's been a tad frustrating.


----------



## bakedbean

LockandKey - im so sorry to hear your sad news :( Your in my thoughts :hugs:


*sigh* i think my OH wants to push back out ttc date, im feeling very down about it :( And now, after that conversation occured i think iv messed up my charting (im new to it).
I've let my oh see my chart (to prevent - details in my journal) discussed it with him etc and iv forgotten how the conversation went now but he seems to think its all my responsibility and an 'accident' would be my fault. I had words with him about it and said im being completely honest, showed him my predicted fertile days and said we wont dtd around then, which we didnt and said theres nothing stopping him from wrapping his willy! (He doesnt like them). Now, to top it all off i think iv miscalculated and we actually dtd 2 days before ovulation instead of 6. Now im worried and cant be happy if we've conceived as i know he wont be happy and will feel like iv done it on purpose :( I never thought id say it but i hope i get af this month. I feel like i should either abstain from sex or go back on the pill which makes me miserable. I don't think i can cope with being blamed and made to feel guilty if we ended up conceiving.
Sorry, i just needed a rant :( What would you ladies do?


----------



## babydustcass

how do you feel about going on contraception again? Would it give you more peace of mind than your methods now? If you took the pill there is nothing stopping you TTC right away as soon as you are both ready?

Sorry hes pushed the date back :( Thats not what we want to hear but you are in good company here during the wait. Why does he want to push back the date if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## bakedbean

babydustcass said:


> how do you feel about going on contraception again? Would it give you more peace of mind than your methods now? If you took the pill there is nothing stopping you TTC right away as soon as you are both ready?
> 
> Sorry hes pushed the date back :( Thats not what we want to hear but you are in good company here during the wait. Why does he want to push back the date if you dont mind me asking.

It does give me peace of mind yes, but due to my endometriosis, fibroids and daily migranes, I'm only allowed on one type of contraception now which is the mini pill and i absolutely hate it! I'v tried 3 different types and the side effects i get are just awful (panic attacks, depression, anxiety, daily nausea, palpatations, acne, weight gain). I loved the combined pill but they won't let me on it anymore and i can't have the coil, injection or implant either (due to the hormones which could 'feed the endometriosis, as the GP's say and also the location of the coil which is where some of my endo is = severe pain). So i really don't want to go back on the pill and neither does my OH. He has the option to pull out or use condoms but he chooses not too :shrug: 

Thank you, it's nice to be able to talk to you ladies about it and know i'm not alone :hugs: 

It's because he feels 2017 would be a better time for a LO, not only because he feels that is when he would feel ready and would like a child but also because he said that it would be hard for me to be pregnant in my last 6 months of university, which i agreed with. However he also agrees with me that it would be harder finding my graduate job when i graduate if im visibly pregnant! Plus having a LO for when we originally planned, would mean i would have it just as i finish uni and would give me 9 months with our baby before starting work as we are not allowed to practice until we are registered with a professional body (HCPC) which won't be until october 2017. So it wasn't a 'No' but i'v certainly taken his wish on board and would push it back a few months so that our LO would be born in the first few months of 2017 as opposed to the last few months of 2016, which is what he would prefer. I don't want to but i want to make him happy too! 

I did just have a chat with him though about 'accidents' and asked if he would be angry with me if that happened and i also again asked if he wanted me to go back on the pill. He said he wouldn't be angry, he wouldn't leave me and no he thinks it's better for me to be off the pill. So i'm a bit confused now considering the last conversation, but a lot more relieved :) 

I just don't know whether to go back on the pill anyway for peace of mind despite neither of us wanting me to, or to carry on with charting with my OH having the full knowledge that it's not 100% effective and im still learning, so accidents might happen! 

Gosh, sorry for the essay! I hope i'v made sense :haha: I worry i'm sounding naive but i just want to do the right thing :( :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

I tried charting/the rhythm method before DS and that's how I ended up pregnant. So this time we're using condoms and pulling out. Btw my DF hated using condoms the first time around and didn't pull out either but now that he's seen that it definitely leads to accidents if he doesn't he's been more than happy to do both this time around. Let your OH know that couples that don't use condoms/birth controll normally get pregnant within a year whether they mean to or not (DF and I made it to 7 months of technical NTNP even though we were preventing in our own minds when we got pregnant). So basicially if he thinks that it's better for you to be off the pill (and it sounds like that is really what's best for you) but refuses to pull out or wear a condom then it is actually his fault if an accident occurs, not yours. There is only so much you can do to try and predict which days are safe and which ones aren't and there are always factors (sometimes cycles can be unpredictable even if you normally have regular cycles).


----------



## bakedbean

Thank you KalonKiki, that was really helpful and something i really needed to hear :hugs: I'll definitely be relaying what you've said as you've summed it up so nicely! Hopefully I can get him to understand it's his responsibility too...he's certainly informed probably more than he wants to be about my charting :haha:


----------



## krissie328

My dh hates condoms too but we tried a several different ones and found one we both can deal with. I think it's better than risking it before you are ready.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm so sorry LockandKey, my heart honestly breaks for you. Sending you tons of :hugs: and support.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Bakedbean, I totally agree with Keely and Krissie, especially since I think you mentioned that you just started charting. It takes quite a few cycles to really figure your body out and there can be fluctuations month to month. My best friend has very successfully used Natural Family Planning and successfully avoided pregnancy (and used it to conceive as well) but she's been tracking her schedules since she was 18 and knows her body like clockwork...


----------



## tverb84

LockandKey said:


> Well I am back again ladies, unfortunately my pregnancy ended prematurely and I experienced a miscarriage early this morning :cry:
> 
> DH and I would still like another, but we are taking some time off to heal, and the fear of a repeat miscarriage is still there. DH took it especially hard. Maybe in a month or so when it's not so tender a subject we can start planning again.

Sorry about your loss. My cousin had a miscarriage in 2003 and had two healthy children after so don't give up hope. :flower:


----------



## Hermione394

We use condoms, but I also can not get pregnant before I'm released by my surgeon. I also can't be on birth control because it causes migraines in me. So we don't like them, but it's a safety thing for me.

Good news for me though! Our official TTC month will be January 2016! I'm so excited that we nailed it down! We sat down and talked tonight, and given my family history (it took my mom 5 years to get pregnant with my older sister), we decided that we should start trying once my surgeon releases me. That way, if I have similar issues it won't be even longer. So I'm both excited and nervous about that!


----------



## Hermione394

Lockandkey, I'm so sorry for your loss! Heres hoping that you heal emotionally soon. My thoughts are with you both <3.


----------



## KalonKiki

I can't take birth controll either because I have rare and atypical reactions to it. My DF doesn't seem to understand this though and has tried to force me back on it and each time I have to explain to him that I can't and why and it really upsets me that he keeps trying to get me back on it when it's so bad for my body and health. I can't take antidepressants either, or anything that alters my hormones. I've never understood it but my body just does not take kindly to it. We've found that Trojan condoms work best for us (I think DF buys the standard variety pack). Most other brands feel weird though, I understand why no one wants to use them.


----------



## bakedbean

Thanks ladies :) I have actually bought him several packs of condoms, he just chooses not to use them. He's either going to have to use them or accept that there might be a chance of us ttc earlier than planned and hopefully not put it all on me! I at least know he'd still be supportive either way now though which is nice. 

Hermione -Its great you have a set date :) Thats the same date as our original date :flower: I worry about being abl e to conceive aswell so im hoping we dont have to push it back. Good luck with your surgery! Whats it for if you dont mind me asking?

KalonKiki - so sorry your df doesnt understand :( Its not nice what all these meds and hormones can do to us! I expect men wouldnt be able to cope if it was them that had to take it lol!


----------



## Hermione394

KalonKiki said:


> I can't take birth controll either because I have rare and atypical reactions to it. My DF doesn't seem to understand this though and has tried to force me back on it and each time I have to explain to him that I can't and why and it really upsets me that he keeps trying to get me back on it when it's so bad for my body and health. I can't take antidepressants either, or anything that alters my hormones. I've never understood it but my body just does not take kindly to it. We've found that Trojan condoms work best for us (I think DF buys the standard variety pack). Most other brands feel weird though, I understand why no one wants to use them.

I'm so sorry love :hugs: hopefully your OH will come around. I know with mine, sometimes I just have to explain stuff the perfect way and it takes a couple different ways to "get it"....so I'm hoping for you that he'll understand soon!



bakedbean said:


> Hermione -Its great you have a set date :) Thats the same date as our original date :flower: I worry about being abl e to conceive aswell so im hoping we dont have to push it back. Good luck with your surgery! Whats it for if you dont mind me asking?

I had Gastric Bypass in June 2014. So you have to wait 18 months after that before you try for a baby because you're losing so much weight so rapidly. I prefer to wait and give my baby a healthy growing environment, it just stinks. My surgeon has known since pre-op how badly I want to TTC though, so I don't think he'll make me wait longer than necessary. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I just think it's hard for him to understand because he's never been in a relationship where his partner literally could not take birth control for health reasons, so I guess it's hard for him to believe since he's never heard of it happening before he met me. Apparently my cousin has the same issue so it could be a genetic thing from my father's side. She and I both also suffer from mental illness though so that could also have something to do with it (she has bipolar, I have severe clinical depression). Whether he understands or not I've made it clear that I'm never taking birth control again and hopefully since our last talk about it (which was at my annual gyno appointment last month) he has at least accepted that to be a fact so nothing he does or says will change my mind.


----------



## kksy9b

Bakedbean- I think men in general tend to get cold feet and want to push dates back. Mine wanted to wait another year. I basically said no (we had been waiting over 5 years and had met/exceeded all of our goals. He hates change and just wanted to push it off). Have you sat down and found out if there is something specific he wants to work towards? Or is it just nerves? And as the saying goes it takes 2 to make a baby! If he chooses not to wear condoms and you get pregnant then he shares in that and you should in no way feel guilty


----------



## kksy9b

Hermione394 said:


> We use condoms, but I also can not get pregnant before I'm released by my surgeon. I also can't be on birth control because it causes migraines in me. So we don't like them, but it's a safety thing for me.
> 
> Good news for me though! Our official TTC month will be January 2016! I'm so excited that we nailed it down! We sat down and talked tonight, and given my family history (it took my mom 5 years to get pregnant with my older sister), we decided that we should start trying once my surgeon releases me. That way, if I have similar issues it won't be even longer. So I'm both excited and nervous about that!


Awesome news!! I ha e updated the front page. Only one more year to go!


----------



## tverb84

So tomorrow I start a grade 12 English class so I can get into the Early Childhood Education program this fall. I'm a bit nervous about taking it again because last time I didn't get a high enough mark for the program. I am excited about going back too.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hermione - Congrats on setting an official TTC date!

bakedbean - Sorry to hear that your OH wants to push back TTC and that you're having issues re birth control. Personally, if I were in your situation, I would tell my OH that it's his responsibility too and that I can't be held completely responsible if there's an oops.

I actually went through something similar with my OH. In the entire time that I've been with my OH I haven't been on birth control. I hate the effects the hormones have and it's definitely a health concern for me (it effects my depression/anxiety and I have migraines). I made it very clear to him from the start that I wasn't on birth control and wasn't going to be going on any birth control. I tried to give good estimates on when would be safe to go without condoms (I kept track of cm), but I told him it wasn't foolproof and I could make mistakes. I gave him the information and it was up to him whether to use condoms or not. I was always very open and honest, but made it clear it was not solely my responsibility. So maybe having a conversation like that with your OH will help a little. Sorry that was so long-winded.

Keely - I'm sorry you've had issues re birth control with your OH, too. What is with these men? :dohh:

Tara - Good luck with starting your class! I'm sure you'll do great! :flower:


----------



## jren

tverb84 said:


> So tomorrow I start a grade 12 English class so I can get into the Early Childhood Education program this fall. I'm a bit nervous about taking it again because last time I didn't get a high enough mark for the program. I am excited about going back too.

good luck! You can do it. :happydance:. It will fly by and soon you will be in your program! I start my last semester of my bachelor's degree for elementary education this week. I can't believe it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

jren - Congrats on starting your last semester! :happydance: I just started my second quarter of college last week.


----------



## bakedbean

KalonKiki - I'm glad he has accepted it at least :) I'm sorry to hear you have depression, I hope you have all the support you need! I had severe depression 6 years ago now, so if you ever need a chat/some support from someone who knows a little bit about what you're going through, then i'll be more than happy to lend you an ear :flower:

kksy9b - I have had a chat with him several times and he's never mentioned anything specific, he only ever says that he's not ready just yet and that it will be hard for me to be pregnant in my final 6 months of uni, so i think you're right and it's just cold feet! I'm fine with being pregnant in my last 6 months so i think it's just a cold feet excuse - it's not like it's his body that's going to change :haha: I dont mind pushing it back just a couple of months but if he keeps saying this then i'll try to be strong like you and just say no :) Thank you, for those last words in particular :flower: 

aidensxmomma - Thank you :) I did have a brief word with him when he tried to pin it all on me but i was just so shocked that it didn't come out very well and he started laughing! :dohh: He knows im not on birth control now, i tell him about my charts and i'v told him he always has the option of condoms, so he definitely is informed and has choices in this. I think i'll have another word with him at some point though just to make it very clear :thumbup:

tverb84 - good luck with your course! It sounds very exciting! I didn't have a high enough grade to get onto my course the first time round either. I'm now in my second semester of my 2nd year in my 4 year degree :haha: You'll be fine! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh I've had SCD since I was about 12 years old, it's a genetic thing and environment didn't help. I'm happier now than I've ever been though and I've been managing it med free (since I've discovered that the meds aren't good for my health and don't help anyway) for a few years now. Thank you for the concern though, I still have my bad days every now and again, but for the most part I'm able to handle it.

Good luck with your class Tara! You can do it, the second time around is always easier because of the things you learned the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Tara- Good luck with your class!!

I am starting my last semester for my EdS this week. I am so glad to be almost done. I look forward to no more papers or evening classes.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks everyone. It went pretty good the teacher is pretty cool. This morning my dad told me that I am too old to go into the Early Childhood Education program. I don't even know what to say to that so I'm not talking to him for a while. Frankly, I don't care what he has to say to me right now. :growlmad: I told my brothers girlfriend what happened and she told me my dad told her that her and my brother HAVE to get rid of their dogs since they're having a baby. A lot of people have children and pets so he has no right to say that.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- don't listen to him. I firmly believe no one is to old to go to school. We need more early childhood teachers.


----------



## jren

tverb84 said:


> Thanks everyone. It went pretty good the teacher is pretty cool. This morning my dad told me that I am too old to go into the Early Childhood Education program. I don't even know what to say to that so I'm not talking to him for a while. Frankly, I don't care what he has to say to me right now. :growlmad: I told my brothers girlfriend what happened and she told me my dad told her that her and my brother HAVE to get rid of their dogs since they're having a baby. A lot of people have children and pets so he has no right to say that.

You are never too old to continue your education and to follow your dreams. We need more great teachers


----------



## Hermione394

Oh sweetie <3. Some people are always negative. But know the only time it's too late for education and learning is when you're dead!


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I agree with everyone else- it is never too late to go back to school....good luck!!

bakedbean- for me, I got to a point where I was frustrated and could not handle pushing it back. We had already pushed back a year and he was proposing moving back another year. My goal has always been to be done having kids by 30 and moving it back would make that goal not possible. Also, we had a list of next things (selling the house and moving into the next one, travel plans, investment goals etc) that would also be moved back.I absolutely loved and cherish the time with just us and our dog, but I was ready to move forward. When I asked him why he wanted to wait he said he just wasn't ready but didn't give any other tangible (ie- goal to work towards) reason. It was far from my finest moment but felt like I had to put my foot down. If I could I would change the way I went about it, but never the end result :) I dont believe we are ever "ready," sometimes you just have to jump in! I am suer your DH will come around if you offer up a compromise...good luck and we are here for you!

ladies- I feel terrible that I haven't been as active here lately. We are working on the last of our projects for the house but have at least another week of work before it will be ready. I am really hoping once it's listed we can slow down a little bit in our day to day, at least until we have to move! It's my little guy's 9 month birthday today ... I sure do love this little boy! So many people say that it goes by o fast and to cherish each moment etc. And I really feel like I have done that. I really feel like I've taken advantage of this amazing time to make memories and bond and get to know him. I have given a thousand kisses and hugs and snuggles. Sang and rocked him, explored and discovered with him. It doesn't feel like it's gone fast to me. He has fit so perfectly into our lives and is the absolute greatest blessing to us.
 



Attached Files:







c1. 9mo.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









c2. 9mo.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









c3. 9mo.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tara, you are never too old to go back to school and follow your dreams. Good luck to you.

Kksy, Charles is way too cute. 9 months is a wonderful age, they are so inquisitive and sweet.


----------



## krissie328

What a doll kk. I just love his batman outfit.


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Tara- I agree with everyone else- it is never too late to go back to school....good luck!!
> 
> bakedbean- for me, I got to a point where I was frustrated and could not handle pushing it back. We had already pushed back a year and he was proposing moving back another year. My goal has always been to be done having kids by 30 and moving it back would make that goal not possible. Also, we had a list of next things (selling the house and moving into the next one, travel plans, investment goals etc) that would also be moved back.I absolutely loved and cherish the time with just us and our dog, but I was ready to move forward. When I asked him why he wanted to wait he said he just wasn't ready but didn't give any other tangible (ie- goal to work towards) reason. It was far from my finest moment but felt like I had to put my foot down. If I could I would change the way I went about it, but never the end result :) I dont believe we are ever "ready," sometimes you just have to jump in! I am suer your DH will come around if you offer up a compromise...good luck and we are here for you!
> 
> ladies- I feel terrible that I haven't been as active here lately. We are working on the last of our projects for the house but have at least another week of work before it will be ready. I am really hoping once it's listed we can slow down a little bit in our day to day, at least until we have to move! It's my little guy's 9 month birthday today ... I sure do love this little boy! So many people say that it goes by o fast and to cherish each moment etc. And I really feel like I have done that. I really feel like I've taken advantage of this amazing time to make memories and bond and get to know him. I have given a thousand kisses and hugs and snuggles. Sang and rocked him, explored and discovered with him. It doesn't feel like it's gone fast to me. He has fit so perfectly into our lives and is the absolute greatest blessing to us.

Awwww he's soooo cute. I really like the second picture.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - you're never too old to go back to school. How awful of him to say that.

kk - He's so adorable! His batman outfit is so cute. :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity you never need to apologize for inactivity. Everyone goes through busy sprurts or needs a break because it helps with their broodiness every once in a while. We all understand, and most of us have probably done the same at least once. And Charles is such a cutie. 9 months seems to be that transition period where everything changes and your baby starts to become a toddler (or like a toddler in training). It's a special time, he'll be walking before you know it and when little boys start walking their clothes look 10x cuter. I miss the baby stage but there are some really special things about the toddler stage. They gain more independence but still need you, they call you some variation of "mom", they give hugs and kisses, and they really show you how much they love you and how important you are to them. I didn't know that it was possible but being Liam's mom feels more real now that he acknowledges that I am, he knows that I'm his mommy and I feel so special for it. I never believed people when they said that you don't know love until you have kids, and while I still disagree with how it's worded I do believe that being a parent is the deepest and most special connection you can ever have with another person.


----------



## krissie328

I could not agree more that my connection with Christian is so much deeper and special than any other I have had. It is really so overwhelming some days. But it also helps me to appreciate the things my mom did and what I have seen other parents do. It really is a love like no other.


----------



## kksy9b

Beautifully said Keely! Being his Momma is the greatest job I've ever had. Even on days or moments when I'm frustrated, this little boy has brought such light into my life. I would not trade him for any other and it is so amazing watching him grow and learn and discover the world around him.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> I could not agree more that my connection with Christian is so much deeper and special than any other I have had. It is really so overwhelming some days. But it also helps me to appreciate the things my mom did and what I have seen other parents do. It really is a love like no other.

Totally agree :cloud9:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I think that's written beautifully, Keely :flower:

Being a mommy is the best thing I've ever done with my life. I love my kids so much and watching them grow has been the greatest blessing I've ever had. It's truly amazing. :cloud9: And it definitely does make me appreciate everything my mom (and grandma) have gone though, too. I actually became a lot closer with my mom since I've become a mom, especially within the last couple years.


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow I might be getting a new phone. Right now I have an android. I really like android phones. Are iphones worth all the hype they get? With my plan I can upgrade to the Galaxy S4, the Galaxy note 4 or iphone 5c.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> Tomorrow I might be getting a new phone. Right now I have an android. I really like android phones. Are iphones worth all the hype they get? With my plan I can upgrade to the Galaxy S4, the Galaxy note 4 or iphone 5c.

I definitely like the andriods better. One of my friends had an iphone and switched to an android and said she will never go back to an iphone again. I have a Galaxy S4 and I absolutely love it. :flower:


----------



## skycastles

tverb84 said:


> Tomorrow I might be getting a new phone. Right now I have an android. I really like android phones. Are iphones worth all the hype they get? With my plan I can upgrade to the Galaxy S4, the Galaxy note 4 or iphone 5c.

Im all for android! I changed from iPhone to android a couple of years ago and I will never go back. 
Perhaps I might have considered iphone 6 if the prices weren't so ridiculous but if u compare the specs of iphone 6 with any latest android from Samsung or Sony, it's still lagging behind but so much more expensive.
I prefer Samsung to Sony tho. I know iphone users say their screen touch responsiveness is better than android; I agree it may be better than some Sony phones but Samsung is still the best responsiveness to me.


----------



## jren

I'm a little attached to my Iphone. I could never switch to anything else. One of my friend's has the Galaxy and it is really nice though.


----------



## GraceER

Hi everyone! Mind if I join in? I've been around on and off for a couple of years, and now we're really properly planning to start TTC from February 2016! Our story is long and complicated, it's all in my WTT journal which I just updated, but to summarise:
I'm a final year medical student, I have endometriosis which has put fertility firmly on my mind since I was 18. I live with my now-fiancé, we're getting married this July and we have just over a year to wait to try!

Anyone else waiting for Feb 2016? I could really use some support my friends my own age are mostly single and certainly not thinking about babies!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hello and welcome, Grace :flower:


----------



## GraceER

Hey! What are you doing to keep your mind off waiting?


----------



## bakedbean

Kksy9b - thank you :flower: 
Beautiful pictures of your LO! Such a cutie :)

Tverb84 - i have an S4 and had the S2 beforehand. I love this phone and plan on keeping it even when my contract ends :thumbup: My mum and sister have the iphone which is a lot simpler, but I get bored of it quickly! Not that I dislike apple, as i have an ipod but phone wise i think android is definitely the best :thumbup:

GraceER - hello and welcome! :flower: Im also a medical student, 2nd year, and also have endometriosis. Im looking at ttc early 2016 aswell :haha: None of our friends are baby minded either - we're a pretty boring couple compared to them that like our quiet nights in lol :coffee: Best of luck with the wedding this year, it sounds very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome, GraceER! :wave: :flower:

Tara I have an S3 and love it, so I imagine the S4 can only be better. I've never tried Apple for phones though, only iPods.

With my wedding coming up so soon I've been more concentrated on it than I have on trying for another baby, which is really nice. I thought for sure that I would only get more impatient as my date grew closer, but I imagine that won't be true until I'm actually married, then I'll probably be super impatient for that last month of WTT. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Well I couldn't get a new phone because the company sucks even though I am able to get one. My mom called the company after we were told at the store that I couldn't get one and the battery is bulging plus the back of my phone is cracking. Tomorrow she's going to look into going with another phone company. Our phone's are through a plan at her work so hopefully we can switch.

On the brighter side, I'm really liking my English class because it's a different teacher and I like her better than the first one I had. This teacher is more laid back and open minded about how she teaches. I actually look forward going to class this time.


----------



## kksy9b

GraceER said:


> Hi everyone! Mind if I join in? I've been around on and off for a couple of years, and now we're really properly planning to start TTC from February 2016! Our story is long and complicated, it's all in my WTT journal which I just updated, but to summarise:
> I'm a final year medical student, I have endometriosis which has put fertility firmly on my mind since I was 18. I live with my now-fiancé, we're getting married this July and we have just over a year to wait to try!
> 
> Anyone else waiting for Feb 2016? I could really use some support my friends my own age are mostly single and certainly not thinking about babies!

Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update here. We have a great group of women here and are looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Been a while since I posted. Got the WTT baby blues after three pregnancy announcements and two births by people around me in the last week. I'm still happy to wait, because this year is going to be crazy busy trying to finish my diploma, working two jobs and getting my full teaching registration research project sorted out. And, of course, continuing to work on my marriage so we have a strong base from which to grow a family!

BUT BOY IS IT HARD when it feels like everyone else around you is getting pregnant!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome GraceER :hi:

Glad school is going well Tara, you should be proud for going back and working towards you bigger goal!

Sorry you are having a tough time waiting WhiteKhcol8, but with everything you've got going on, I bet the year will go by fast. :thumbup:


----------



## GraceER

Thanks guys! I hear you whitekhocol8, I went to a baby shower for an acquaintance from med school last weekend and it got me SO broody. With everything going on in my life last year it hasn't been on my mind much and then bam, 2 hours of baby talk and I have serious baby fever!


----------



## Tweak0605

Ahhhh! I was looking at old pics of DD on my Timehop app on my phone. OMG, I want another squishy little peanut. It's soooo hard to wait till next year. I know it's not the right time at all for TTC right now, but omg .. the baby fever.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that English class is going well for you, Tara! It's really great that you like your teacher, that always makes a class more fun. :thumbup:

Sorry that the broody bug has been biting down hard ladies. My broodiness has been practically nonexistent lately, possibly because my toddler won't sleep. :wacko:
That and he's been really defiant lately. It makes me think that maybe 1 really is the new 2 (as in Terrible 2's).


----------



## krissie328

I am glad your class is going well Tara. I am currently sitting in my internship class. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

So today my mom called Rogers and as of Wednesday we have new phones plus contracts with them. :happydance: We both get the Samsung Galaxy Core. I looked it up on google and it looks like a very nice phone. The battery on my current phone is getting worse and it's bulging. Hopefully it doesn't explode before I get my new one.

I have my first assignment due next Thursday. It's a reflection one where we did these online questions about what learning styles we have and I have four.


----------



## kksy9b

Was talking with my DH anf found out on our 5 year budget sheet, he had TTC in May of 2016, not July! So updating my ticker and love seeing it jump 60 days :happydance: And it seems like there is a good shot at pulling it to next January if we want, just depends on how the house goes.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome news Kaity! I'm considering trying to convince DF to go for June instead but he's really hoping for a May or June baby (because he has the summer off) so it took a lot of convincing to get him to start in July instead of August because he's convinced that we'll fall pregnant on the first try and I think it's going to take at least 2 tries if not more. It's exciting how close the summer is getting, the rest of this wait is going to fly! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Was talking with my DH anf found out on our 5 year budget sheet, he had TTC in May of 2016, not July! So updating my ticker and love seeing it jump 60 days :happydance: And it seems like there is a good shot at pulling it to next January if we want, just depends on how the house goes.

Yay, congrats, awesome news all around :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Was talking with my DH anf found out on our 5 year budget sheet, he had TTC in May of 2016, not July! So updating my ticker and love seeing it jump 60 days :happydance: And it seems like there is a good shot at pulling it to next January if we want, just depends on how the house goes.

Very exciting news!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies!! Hope you all have had a wonderful day! My hubby was off work and we have been working nonstop on house stuff. Cleaners come tomorrow and pictures Wednesday. I am anxious for the week to get done.

Was supposed to have Charles' 9 month checkup today but his doctor called in sick so was rescheduled for Friday. Looking forward to seeing where he is at because he's at the tail end of the big 9 month growth spurt. He was born in the 15% for weight and has been steadily increasing since then so I'm always curious to see the change.

Mrs. Eddie- I can't believe you are 9 weeks already! How have you been feeling?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Thanks ladies!! Hope you all have had a wonderful day! My hubby was off work and we have been working nonstop on house stuff. Cleaners come tomorrow and pictures Wednesday. I am anxious for the week to get done.
> 
> Was supposed to have Charles' 9 month checkup today but his doctor called in sick so was rescheduled for Friday. Looking forward to seeing where he is at because he's at the tail end of the big 9 month growth spurt. He was born in the 15% for weight and has been steadily increasing since then so I'm always curious to see the change.
> 
> Mrs. Eddie- I can't believe you are 9 weeks already! How have you been feeling?

I can't believe it either, it's been going fast! I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday so I'm looking forward to seeing them again. I was feeling pretty rough until this week, now starting to feel a bit better!


----------



## tverb84

So today when I was at school I had an absence seizure. I felt fine and then I felt woozy. After that, I don't remember anything that happened but I did wake up for a few seconds in the class then passed out. The next time I woke up was in the ambulance which scared me a bit because I had no clue where I was it felt like I was dreaming. I was at the hospital all afternoon until around 6:30 pm. A CT scan was done and nothing was found. I've must of fallen on my right side because I had a bruise on my right shoulder it's red in the middle and blue on the outside. I have a hard time moving my right arm too considering I fell on it. When I was four months old I had two seizures and my told told the doctor she gave me b12 and something else but can't remember what it was. Before we left the hospital the doctor told us a neurologist will be calling me in a few days or if no one calls to give them a call. 

I hope this never happens to me again. :nope:

oh and kaity Charles is sooo cute i your picture.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG how awful Tara, that must have been so frightening. 

I hope you are able to get in with a neurologist soon :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

OMG Tara, that sounds scary! FXd that it never happens to you again and that you get to see your neurologist soon. :hugs:

And it is hard to believe that you're 9 weeks along already, Mrs.Eddie. Is this pregnancy different or very similar to your pregnancy with Isla? Any feelings on what the gender might be?


----------



## krissie328

Tara that is so scary! I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Tara how scary! I hope you get to meet with the doctor soon to find out why this happened and to prevent it from happening again :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> OMG Tara, that sounds scary! FXd that it never happens to you again and that you get to see your neurologist soon. :hugs:
> 
> And it is hard to believe that you're 9 weeks along already, Mrs.Eddie. Is this pregnancy different or very similar to your pregnancy with Isla? Any feelings on what the gender might be?

Pregnancy is very similar to Isla's, I actually might feel a bit worse/more tired but I think that's from running around after her all the time. If I had to guess right now I would say this was a girl but I thought Isla was a boy so I don't have the best track record :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I understand not having a good track record, I thought that Liam was a girl for sure until my gender ultrasound. So whatever I feel like my next baby is it will probably be the opposite. :haha:
I'm sorry that you're not feeling well though, I'm sure that chasing a toddler is part of it. I don't think it can get worse than my last pregnancy, so at least I'm guaranteed to have one that's either similar or better, lol.


----------



## krissie328

I hope as second tri gets here you start feeling better Mrs. Eddie.

It thought for sure my ds was a girl. I had been calling him our picked name for months and even made a pink and grey owl blanket. Needless to say I was surprised! I even had them double check at 24 weeks. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks guys. My body feels sore right now and tomorrow morning I have an appointment with a neurologist. I have to be any medications I take so I'm bringing the vitamins I take. I'm surprised it's tomorrow I thought someone would call in a few days but a nurse called me today.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - Congrats on moving TTC up! How exciting!

Tara - That must have been so incredibly scary. I hope you're doing alright. I'm glad you're getting in to see the neurologist right away. :hugs:

AFM - Sorry I've been missing ladies. I've been spending time with my OH and also trying to take a little break because this cycle has just been crazy for me.

I'm really excited - My OH and are starting to look at new rentals so we can have a better place for my kids and our future babies. :happydance: I'm hoping that we can move in March or April. Now that we're actually looking and trying to set up viewings and everything, it just seems much more real and I'm definitely looking forward to it. :)


----------



## kksy9b

mrs eddie- i hope you tart feeling better in the next few weeks!!

aidens- yay! i'm so happy that you will have your kiddos back with you soon!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for having the kiddos back soon Aidens! :happydance:
How is TTC going? Is it exciting over on that side of the forum? I skipped straight from the WTT to Pregnancy forum last time, so I have no idea what the TTC forums are like. :)

I never thought l'd say this but I'm so excited that AF arrived this morning! I hated weaning DS but it's so relieving to know for sure now that breastfeeding was what caused my cycles to be irregular. This is the first perfect 28 day cycle that I have had since the cycle I got pregnant with DS, and that was 2 years ago. I'm really hopeful that my cycles stay this way and that getting a normal cycle on my first weaned cycle wasn't some cruel joke on Mother Nature's part to confuse me when she decides to give me irregualr cycles again after this one.


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> Yay for having the kiddos back soon Aidens! :happydance:
> How is TTC going? Is it exciting over on that side of the forum? I skipped straight from the WTT to Pregnancy forum last time, so I have no idea what the TTC forums are like. :)
> 
> I never thought l'd say this but I'm so excited that AF arrived this morning! I hated weaning DS but it's so relieving to know for sure now that breastfeeding was what caused my cycles to be irregular. This is the first perfect 28 day cycle that I have had since the cycle I got pregnant with DS, and that was 2 years ago. I'm really hopeful that my cycles stay this way and that getting a normal cycle on my first weaned cycle wasn't some cruel joke on Mother Nature's part to confuse me when she decides to give me irregualr cycles again after this one.

TTC is going. :haha: Despite my last AF being December 1, I'm still in cycle 1. So it's been kind of stressful and frustrating, truthfully. Now that I'm getting into the swing of things, the TTC forums are just as great of a place as the WTT forums, though, which has been really nice and helpful :) I've actually learned quite a bit, too. I'm hoping that with my next cycle, it'll be a little easier and less stressful.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry that your first cycle has been stressful, I'm assuming that you've already tested? I hope that your next cycle goes smoother as well and that AF stops playing games with you soon so that you can move onto your next cycle already. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Pictures for the house are done and we will be officially on the market Friday! After going nonstop for 2 weeks or so getting it prepped I feel like we can finally relax and enjoy the process! Just need to maintain the cleanliness for showings but it doesn't need to be perfect. Going to start walking through houses this weekend!!

Tara- I hope your appointment goes well and are feeling a little less sore :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Yay for getting your house listed. I hope it sells quickly for you.

Sorry you're having a rough first cycle aidens.


----------



## tverb84

The neurologist said I should have a mri done. I'm not sure when that will be but I have to stay up all night for it. That will be fun. :haha: My body is still sore and still have a bruise on my shoulder. I've been putting Voltaeren or however you spell on my muscles where they hurt.

Oh and my brother's girlfriend had an ultrasound today and said the baby is getting bigger. <3 She's four months so about 16 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks everyone, starting to feel better now, just tired. Also doesn't help that Isla is teething AGAIN so we have two bad nights in a row.

Good luck with putting the house on the market Kksy. I hope it sells quickly!

Tara, an MRI sounds like a good idea so you have a better idea of what's going on. Glad to hear that all is well with your niece or nephew!


----------



## tverb84

The hospital called me today and my mri is scheduled for March 6th. I have to be there for 6:30am I'm a bit nervous to have it done.

My body is still a bit sore but my legs are moving better now. I still have the bruise on my right shoulder from when I fell.


----------



## kksy9b

Keely- meant to say this the other day but happy to hear that your cycles are back to normal! Hopefully it continues in the coming months before you start TTC! This was the first 28 day normal cycle since giving birth so I am hoping it keeps up too :)

Tara- I have had MRI's done before and, while it is uncomfortable, it is not too bad (especially if they give you headphones or something to listen to music). I hope they are able to find out what caused it. :hugs:

So our house is officially listed as of about 6 hours ago! And we have already gotten 2 showing requests for tomorrow!! Thankfully they are spaced right around Charles' naps so we should be able to stay on schedule. And we are going to look at 3 houses tomorrow afternoon and hit up 3-4 open houses on Sunday. We have our first open house in a week and between the showings tomorrow and next week I'm hoping we can get a quick offer!


----------



## tverb84

Me too. Good luck with selling your house. Speaking of house selling, the family who bought my grandma's house moved in it yesterday.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - I had an MRI done. Essentially they stick you in a big tube that makes a lot of noise. :haha: I'm claustrophobic (fear of small, enclosed spaces), so it was difficult for me to get the MRI done, but if it weren't for that, it would have been an easy experience. :flower: Hopefully you'll get some answers from your MRI.

kk - How exciting that you got the house listed and already have viewing and open houses set up! I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you get a quick offer and can sell it! :thumbup:

AFM - Let me just say that apartment hunting sucks. :haha: My OH and I have been looking at places and it's so difficult to find anything that's "just right." Granted, we haven't been looking long, but it definitely looks like we're going to have to make some sacrifices to get a nice place that we can afford. Either way though, looking for places makes me so excited because we are that much closer to having my babies back with us!


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity: Yay for getting your house listed! FXd that you'll get a good offer and can sell it soon. Also yay for a normal 28 day cycle, FXd that your cycles stay that way too! :thumbup:

Tara: Good luck with your MRI, I hope that it goes well for you and that you get the answers that you need. :hugs:

Aidens: I'm sorry that apartment hunting sucks, but yay for being one step closer to getting your babies back with you! I hope that you find something soon. :D


----------



## kksy9b

We had 2 showings today and one of them wants a second showing next week before the open house! It is one of the tuoes of ideal buyers for us so we will see. Went and looked at a couple homes and heading out tomorrow as well. Nothing that I love yet (my hubby really likes one of them) but I know there will be something!!


----------



## krissie328

Buying a house is so exciting. It was something I wanted to do before #2 but we aren't ready. 

In other news my boss said I can go down to a 3 day work week next year so I am hoping to make that work. I would be so much happier with my work family balance.


----------



## tverb84

I also have an eeg appointment for April 2nd at 8am or I have to be there for 8. I need to stay up for this too so nothing with caffeine in it. :coffee: This will be fun. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> I also have an eeg appointment for April 2nd at 8am or I have to be there for 8. I need to stay up for this too so nothing with caffeine in it. :coffee: This will be fun. :haha:

At first I saw egg appointment. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

krissie328 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> I also have an eeg appointment for April 2nd at 8am or I have to be there for 8. I need to stay up for this too so nothing with caffeine in it. :coffee: This will be fun. :haha:
> 
> At first I saw egg appointment. :haha:Click to expand...

haha..i did too!! Good luck Tara!

Krissie- 3 day work week sounds great! I hope you are able to make it happen!


----------



## cupcake.

How is everyone doing?
Haven't been on for a while, been super busy but time has been flying which is a great thing :) 

Also, i was curious and looked ahead to august, when we'll start ttc and if my cycles don't change until then i'll be ovulating in late august. So i asked OH if he would be okay to start late july so one cycle earlier and he said yes :D 
i know it's not a huge difference but i'm excited


----------



## kksy9b

cupcake. said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Haven't been on for a while, been super busy but time has been flying which is a great thing :)
> 
> Also, i was curious and looked ahead to august, when we'll start ttc and if my cycles don't change until then i'll be ovulating in late august. So i asked OH if he would be okay to start late july so one cycle earlier and he said yes :D
> i know it's not a huge difference but i'm excited

Awesome news cupcake!! I've moved you to July on the list! I got preggo with my DS in July so I'm a bit biased to think it's a great month ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on moving your date up, cupcake! I did the same thing, looked at my period calender now that I think my cycles are normal again and saw that I should be Oing June 24 if my cycles stay the same until then, so I talked to the hubby about moving the date up and to my surprise he agreed. It isn't much, but another month is another month. If we got pregnant on our first try I'd be due March 16th which I'm perfectly okay with since we would practically be guaranteed a March baby whether I go early again (38 weeks last time, still full term but 2 weeks before due date) or if I somehow go late. The early thing is the important one though since I did go early last time and there is always a good chance that I could again. I've noticed that most moms appear to have the similar gestation periods with most of their children. 3/5 of us with my mom were born at 40 weeks (my sister and I were actually both exactly 40+2, my youngest brother was induced at 40 weeks though). Even then my youngest sister was at 39+3 and my brother closest to me in age was born at supposedly 42 weeks but I think that he was closer to 41 weeks (mom never had a period between me and him so it was impossible to tell how far along exactly she really was).


----------



## jren

cupcake. said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Haven't been on for a while, been super busy but time has been flying which is a great thing :)
> 
> Also, i was curious and looked ahead to august, when we'll start ttc and if my cycles don't change until then i'll be ovulating in late august. So i asked OH if he would be okay to start late july so one cycle earlier and he said yes :D
> i know it's not a huge difference but i'm excited

Congrats! I know your excitement. We moved our date 2 months earlier than originally planned. :thumbup:


----------



## jtr2803

Hi all, thread newbie here!

Hoping to TTC probably April 2016 as that's when my mirena expires and hopefully we will be settled in our new home and have saved enough for maternity leave by then! We also want to do one last long haul trip next spring, probably Thailand again :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Yeah I'm going for an egg appointment. :haha: My right shoulder is still sore from last week so I've been putting Voldaren on a few times today. It feels like it's getting better.


----------



## aidensxmomma

*Cupcake* - Very exciting that you got your date moved a month! A month is still a month closer :)

*Keely* - That's really interesting about most moms having the same gestation period. I've never really thought much about it. My water broke when I was 39+4 with my son (although my labor stopped and I had to be induced), I was induced at 39+2 with my first daughter, and then induced again at 40+4 with my second daughter.

My doctors have told me that I will probably never go into/through labor on my own without being induced. They said that because I went into labor with my first and then it stopped, that my body just won't go into labor on it's own. :( The two inductions since then have kind of proven that. Although my second induction was because I had terrible hip pain that I couldn't function with. But my third was because I was overdue and no real signs of going into labor on my own. 

*jtr *- Welcome :flower: A trip sounds really exciting! Looking forward to that will definitely help your wait go by quicker.

*Tara* - I'm glad your shoulder seems to be getting better. :)

*AFM* - I'm going to an open house for a rental on Friday. I can't wait :happydance: I also have to call tomorrow about another rental that I found to set up a viewing. It's all getting so real and I can't wait! I've been talking to my mom about it a lot too and she's being really supportive, which has been great. We've got it planned out that once I move, my kids will start coming down for the weekends, instead of me going up to my mom's to see them. :)

Also - let me just say the TWW sucks and seems to drag on forever. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting that some of your are moving your dates up a bit, it will get here before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome jtr! :wave: :flower:

Aidens: I went into labor on my own and my water broke on its own as well, but they induced me when I was at about a 5 or a 6 (more likely a 6). I was diagnosed with pre-e (the only symptom I had was high blood pressure, no swelling and no proteins in my urine) and I had already been laboring for 9 hours, with my high blood pressure they just wanted to speed up my labor as quickly as possible. I worry more than anything that I'll have pre-e again. If I don't then I imagine that I'll make it to at least 40 weeks. I'm also slightly worried about having another boy with Chordee, but hopefully I'll get my girl this time and won't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome jtr! :wave: :flower:
> 
> Aidens: I went into labor on my own and my water broke on its own as well, but they induced me when I was at about a 5 or a 6 (more likely a 6). I was diagnosed with pre-e (the only symptom I had was high blood pressure, no swelling and no proteins in my urine) and I had already been laboring for 9 hours, with my high blood pressure they just wanted to speed up my labor as quickly as possible. I worry more than anything that I'll have pre-e again. If I don't then I imagine that I'll make it to at least 40 weeks. I'm also slightly worried about having another boy with Chordee, but hopefully I'll get my girl this time and won't have to worry about it at all.

What's Chordee? 

Sorry if that's a really stupid question. :blush:


----------



## tverb84

It still is a bit sore and next Tuesday I have an appointment at my DR's office. When I made the appointment the receptionist said it's about my blood. I'm guessing it's blood that was taken from me when I was in the hospital last week.


----------



## kksy9b

Keely and Jen- I've updated the list!! Congrats on moving your dates up!

Welcome Jtr!! I have added you to or list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will move them!

aidens- good luck with the open house and viewing!! I hope one of them works out and your kiddos can start coming on the weekends!

Tara-good lck at the upcoming appointments. I hope you continue to feel better each day :hugs:

AFM, doing very well! We have quite unexpectedly found a house that we LOVE. My only reservation was the price. It was at the max of our budget and still needed a little bit of work. Woke up this morning to see the price had dropped 25,000!! We are walking through it again tomorrow and getting our pre-approval back. Will probably make a contingent offer (meaning we have XX amount of days to get our house under contract). Though we are tossing around the idea of paying our house off now, taking a larger mortgage on the new house and then just rolling all the proceeds into the new house when this one sells. We will see. We don't want to lose this home but won't put ourselves at financial risk for it. If it is meant to be the timing will all work out. I've attached a teaser of the backyard :)

In other news, Charles took a few half steps today!! Not enough to count as first steps, but is coming very very soon! Please tell my 9 month old he can slow down!
 



Attached Files:







house1.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> AFM, doing very well! We have quite unexpectedly found a house that we LOVE. My only reservation was the price. It was at the max of our budget and still needed a little bit of work. Woke up this morning to see the price had dropped 25,000!! We are walking through it again tomorrow and getting our pre-approval back. Will probably make a contingent offer (meaning we have XX amount of days to get our house under contract). Though we are tossing around the idea of paying our house off now, taking a larger mortgage on the new house and then just rolling all the proceeds into the new house when this one sells. We will see. We don't want to lose this home but won't put ourselves at financial risk for it. If it is meant to be the timing will all work out. I've attached a teaser of the backyard :)
> 
> In other news, Charles took a few half steps today!! Not enough to count as first steps, but is coming very very soon! Please tell my 9 month old he can slow down!

That's so exciting about the house! Hopefully it all works out for you! The backyard is beautiful. :flower:

Yay for Charles starting to take his first steps! :happydance: They really do grow up way too fast.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Kksy, that house sounds perfect, how amazing that the price dropped as well.

That backyard is beautiful, makes me wish it was summer again...


----------



## krissie328

I really hope you can get that house! The backyard is just beautiful!


----------



## jtr2803

Thanks for the welcomes and adding me to the list :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

That's a very nice backyard. My shoulder is still sore and my back hurts if or when I move a certain way. I've been putting Icy Hot and Voltaren on my shoulder every few hours.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! We put an offer in so out of our hands now.

I think it's time for a new game! Let's post 3 random facts about yourself so we can all get to know each other better! I'll start 

1. I've read 100 books in a year
2. I played the flute for 8 years
3. I love to cross-stitch


----------



## kksy9b

We got the house!! Should close in about 30 days....so excited! I think our TTC date isn't going to budge much though :( I may be able to convince him to go a little earlier, but it is doubtful. No big deal though, DS would be 3 when baby was born and more independant anyways, which would be good. 

Speaking of, Charles officially took his first step a yesterday!!! One super proud Momma bear over here!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the house that is fantastic news!

And how exciting Charles is starting to walk.


----------



## tverb84

Awww Charles started to walk. :thumbup:

1. I love the Hunger Games trilogy. 

2. I read Hunger Games in only two weeks.

3. I'm waiting for Arrow to start in about 6 minutes.


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea we were doing three random things...

1. I have a fully functioning darkroom.
2. I am a school psychologist.
3. I rarely wear pants. I like dresses and skirts.


----------



## skycastles

Haven't posted here for a while, glad to read all the good news. 
Hope your scans turn out ok, tverb! 

1. I can speed read; it takes 2 - 4 hours for me to finish a standard paperback.
2. I'm afraid of the dark.
3. I've never lived in the country of my passport.


----------



## jren

1. Once I meet someone I never forget their name or face. I am amazing with names! 
2. In 3 months I will graduate with my degree in Elementary Education. 
3. I love avocados! On toast, guacamole, with a spoon....yum! my favorite.


----------



## Symphony7

1. I have three dogs and two horses. For a week, I had three dogs and three horses...but my old horse died the week we got my new dog. Yeah, I have a lot of pets. Heh. 
2. I will be the first of my siblings to get a degree higher than a bachelors. 
3. I moved 16 times in 24 years. I went to three high schools. Dad was in the Army. Definitely has shaped how I approach home/moving now. I told my husband I will not be moving my children.

Jren- we are both so close! I have a countdown on my phone and my computer. 16 weeks - 106 days! I cannot wait to be done.


----------



## Kiki1993

is it me or is everyone pregnant right now? My feed consists of scans, bumps, babies etc ... it is making it hard to wait! My OH was looking at my pill box and came out with;
"why can't we be the 1%" 
I'm like why don't we just try then!! Oh yes i remember, stupid college, wedding, me only being part time work... uhc ... wish I could be a free soul that i did what i want when i want instead of thinking of all the outcomes lol! 

My OH said we could try now, if i'de be okay with not doing my 2nd year hnd, if i'de be okay with having baby at our wedding etc ... i really want too and i know his job would support us enough but i dunno, i want to try but i know i shouldn't! I want to finish my hnd, but that gives me only 6 months to get a full time perm job so by the time the wedding comes we can try knowing we will get SMP and mat leave ... 
OH sister emailed me a job opening that i am qualified for and i have seen so may jobs im already qualified for but i dunno, if i dont do hnd year 2 then i wont get to do it again, it would affect my funding if i ever choose to do a course again .. 
sorry having a moan today! I phoned about a supply job during the holidays and the lady said she didn't have supply but a full time permanant post and she would be happy to interview me, she said she liked my range of experience and if i'de be willing to leave college she would be happy to employ me .. it's kinda made me want to but at the same time it screws up my whole funding for colllege if i ever decide to go back in the future!


----------



## tverb84

skycastles said:


> Haven't posted here for a while, glad to read all the good news.
> Hope your scans turn out ok, tverb!
> 
> 1. I can speed read; it takes 2 - 4 hours for me to finish a standard paperback.
> 2. I'm afraid of the dark.
> 3. I've never lived in the country of my passport.

Thanks. I have no clue how I'm going to stay up all night. :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Friday again already! I seriously feel like time is flying by and the next couple weeks i'll also be super busy at the weekends! Makes me both excited and a little anxious at the same time.

Love the three random facts game!

1. In late July I will have my degree in wholesale and foreign trade.
2. I'm from germany but have lived in the US for a year during High School.
3. I love baking and feel like a cupcake is so much better than a piece of regular cake :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad everyone is well, here are my random facts:

1. I have a job that I absolutely love (work in Business Development for one of the best Zoo's in the world).
2. I LOVE yoga and hope to do my teacher training in the next five years. 
3. I am probably one of the most stubborn people you will ever meet :haha: (a trait that Isla seems to have inherited from me). :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> We got the house!! Should close in about 30 days....so excited! I think our TTC date isn't going to budge much though :( I may be able to convince him to go a little earlier, but it is doubtful. No big deal though, DS would be 3 when baby was born and more independant anyways, which would be good.
> 
> Speaking of, Charles officially took his first step a yesterday!!! One super proud Momma bear over here!
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Yay, go Charles, so amazing when they start walking! :happydance:


----------



## MamaByrd

My 3 randoms..:

1. I was in the Air Force for 5 years.
2. I flew an F16 Fighter Jet.
3. I have a knack for finding misprints or improper spelling in text immediately, just from looking at a page.


----------



## tverb84

1. I have a very good memory.

2. 50 shades of grey is overrated.

3. I think Seattle is going to win the superbowl.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - That's so exciting you got the house! Congrats! :happydance: And it's also so exciting that Charles started walking! :)

cupcake - I also feel like time is flying. I can't believe it's going to be February already. :wacko:

Kiki - Sounds like you've had a frustrating time deciding what to do. Sorry I have no advice...just want to send you some :hugs: Hopefully you can figure out everything soon! 

My 3 random facts:
* I love reading and I read really quickly. 
* My OH is my middle school/early high school sweetheart. <3
* I am thinking about going for my doctorate degree in Psychology.


----------



## Tweak0605

My 3 random facts:

1. I played soccer for a majority of my life. Started at 4-5 and played through college - think I stopped around 21. 

2. I love my job and the people I work with. I've been with the company for 15 years this July, and that's half my life. (I'm 30.)

3. I hate winter, and I live in NH, USA. But I know I could never deal with the heat in Florida. (I know that's not random, but it's snowy and cold, and I'm so over winter.)


----------



## jren

Symphony7 said:


> 1. I have three dogs and two horses. For a week, I had three dogs and three horses...but my old horse died the week we got my new dog. Yeah, I have a lot of pets. Heh.
> 2. I will be the first of my siblings to get a degree higher than a bachelors.
> 3. I moved 16 times in 24 years. I went to three high schools. Dad was in the Army. Definitely has shaped how I approach home/moving now. I told my husband I will not be moving my children.
> 
> Jren- we are both so close! I have a countdown on my phone and my computer. 16 weeks - 106 days! I cannot wait to be done.

I can't believe it! 89 days for me! I've been counting it down since last January. lol! We are almost there. :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

I think two of my mom's aunts are a special kind of stupid. Every year there's a New Years Day dinner my mom's side has and this year we didn't go because my mom didn't want to go. I didn't want to either and last night my mom found out her two aunts wanted my grandma to go. Uh...how could she go when she's in a nursing home, she's in a wheel chair, can't talk and can't use her right arm. If they want to see her so much then they can go visit her in the nursing home. :dohh: I'm so glad we didn't go after my mom told me this. Sadly, I'm not surprised this happened though.


----------



## EmmySocks

Hi :) I'm WTT till Jan 2016! less than a year now :D

My (very) random facts are:
1) I can speak in sign language (but i don't know anyone who is deaf)
2) I have always been absolutely addicted to olives, i can eat a whole jar in one sitting if no one is around to judge me!
3) I chose a job i love over a job with good pay. I don't (yet) regret it


----------



## jren

Welcome emmysocks!! This year will fly by. Having a job you love is more important than money. I'm going into a profession that is undervalued and underpaid. Money really isn't everything. :)


----------



## EmmySocks

Thanks :D Jren - what do you want to do? I'm basically a teaching assistant but i figure that will work out ok for if/when i have young ones in school wrt where to leave them in the holidays.


----------



## krissie328

I completely agree my job is more about the love of the job and not the money. I work in the schools and love the time off and schedule with my baby. I think it will be great once they are in school.


----------



## tverb84

So today I had a snow day because we got at least a foot of snow which I didn't think we would get. In my class we're doing an assignment on which program we want to take and now I don't know if I want to do Early Childhood Education or Educational Support. I know I want to work with children but now I'm undecided. :shrug:


----------



## MamaByrd

Definitely agree about the job. I was fully trained for a job that made 6 figures a year. I realized after 5 years that I didn't like it, now I'm going back to school for a job that won't make half of that. But, I'm so much happier. :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

Hi guys, 
Pretty sure Ill start TTC this October so Im pretty sure Ill be a 2016 mama!!!
Three random things about me are....

1) I raise chickens
2) I get really excited about things, long before I should. 
3) I make a mean Caesar!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome EmmySocks and MissMcCoy! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

I'm doing well. How are you doing? :flower: Finally on to cycle #2 of TTC. I've never been so happy to get the witch in my entire life. :haha: Not a whole lot to report on, really.

My OH and I went to see a duplex that's for rent, but unfortunately, it just wasn't for us. The search for a place is still on and I hate it. But I know we'll find the perfect place, I just have to try to be patient. Too bad I'm not very good with patience. :dohh:


----------



## MissMcCoy

Everythings good over here. Early morning to get the kids off to school... Then they each have parties to go to after school and then its a 4 day weekend! Whoo hoo

I was looking into things and kinda would like to bring in a modular home onto our property we have now. Set it up on a basement. Everything would be new and perfect to start growing the family again. You can pick the floorplan and everything to suite your needs perfectly! 

Happy Wednesday ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm home sick today unfortunately...

Miss.McCoy yay for a four day weekend, I was happy to send Isla to day care today :haha:

Aidens sorry the place didn't work out, I'm sure you'll find a great place soon!


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie- I hope you feel better soon! 

Things are going well here. DH and I meet with a lender on Monday to talk about buying a house!! We have gone back and forth and waiting and trying to save more or just going for it and decided we want to try. I am very excited but nervous. I have some student loans still in deferment so I hope they don't impact our ability to get a loan. I guess if they do we will just reapply this summer after I consolidate and get them into repayment. 

My son turned 7 months yesterday. I cannot believe how fast he is growing! Soon he will be crawling and I just don't know if I am ready.


----------



## kaylacrouch93

Me & my hubby have decided that sometime in 2016 we will be TTC our 3rd bundle of joy! I cant wait.. I am already wanting to try but we have a 2 year old and a 7 month old so thats not happening lol


----------



## skycastles

Hello kayla!:flower: Love your son's names 

Mrs.Eddie, hope u had a good rest.

krissie, hope the house works out. I remember I was so excited and nervous when committing to buying my apartment too :)


----------



## tverb84

It feels like I might be getting a cold and my throat is a bit sore. Yesterday my doctor told me that my seizure could of been caused by too much of the hormone prolactin which regulates the production of breast milk. She wanted me to have more blood work done to see if it was still high and if it is she'll call.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks all, am still under the weather but doing a bit better today.

Krissie, good luck with the lender, I hope everything works out.

Skycastles, wow Rome, that is so awesome. I hope you and your DH have an amazing time. 

Tara, I hope your doctor figures out what is going on soon :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I am just starting to catch up from the last week and am looking forward to reading everyones updates! I will also get our list updated with any new members and/or date changes!

It has been a crazy week over here! We listed our house on Friday, January 23rd. The following week we found and made an offer on our new house, and then this past Monday accepted an offer on our current place! It is all happening much faster than anticipated but we are just crossing our fingers and hoping that both houses stay on track and go through. We are expecting to close on our new house in 3 weeks and the current one in 5, with 2 weeks in between to move. 

Hope everyone is doing well and I will be catching up this afternoon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, congrats on the new house Kksy :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats kk. That is fantastic news!

We meet with the lender Monday and if that goes well should be looking at houses that afternoon.


----------



## MissMcCoy

jeeze new houses and meetings in rome! Exciting reads tonight!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on the new house kk. :thumbup: Today I almost bought a onesie at Target that said team auntie for my future nephew or niece but the lines were too long considering the Target stores here in Canada are closing. I didn't buy it because I didn't have enough time and would of been late for my class. The onesie was soooooo cute. <3 Here's a picture of the outfit:

https://www.target.com/p/just-one-you-made-by-carter-s-newborn-boys-tiger-3-piece-set/-/A-16224485#prodSlot=_1_24

I'm starting to get more excited about becoming an aunt this summer!!!! :D


----------



## xstitcher87

Hi everyone!

This is the forum for me as my husband and I have decided that August 2016 is our TTC #1 time! Hooray! I just have to be a patient a little longer....which is sooo difficult.

How is everyone else handling the wait? I am trying to stay busy and work through my 40 before 30 list, which includes finishing my masters.

Basic Stats: Husband and I both 27 years old, Australian, been together nearly 10 years (married for nearly 1).

Hope everyone is having a fantabulous weekend!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hey! Another Aussie, how exciting! We are in Melbourne - long shot but are you in Victoria too??


----------



## xstitcher87

@WhiteKhocol8 - I am in the ACT. Hello fellow WTT Aussies!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome xstitcher87 :hi:

Hope everyone else is well. So much snow here this weekend, very ready for Spring (though we did have a good time snow shoeing this weekend).


----------



## tverb84

Next Thursday I find out if I have a nephew or niece this summer!!! SO excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting Tara, are you getting more of a niece or nephew vibe?


----------



## tverb84

My gut instinct is telling me the baby is a boy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

tverb84 said:


> My gut instinct is telling me the baby is a boy.

Will be exciting to see if you're right. Are they doing any sort of gender reveal?


----------



## kksy9b

EmmySocks said:


> Hi :) I'm WTT till Jan 2016! less than a year now :D
> 
> My (very) random facts are:
> 1) I can speak in sign language (but i don't know anyone who is deaf)
> 2) I have always been absolutely addicted to olives, i can eat a whole jar in one sitting if no one is around to judge me!
> 3) I chose a job i love over a job with good pay. I don't (yet) regret it




MissMcCoy said:


> Hi guys,
> Pretty sure Ill start TTC this October so Im pretty sure Ill be a 2016 mama!!!
> Three random things about me are....
> 
> 1) I raise chickens
> 2) I get really excited about things, long before I should.
> 3) I make a mean Caesar!




kaylacrouch93 said:


> Me & my hubby have decided that sometime in 2016 we will be TTC our 3rd bundle of joy! I cant wait.. I am already wanting to try but we have a 2 year old and a 7 month old so thats not happening lol




xstitcher87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is the forum for me as my husband and I have decided that August 2016 is our TTC #1 time! Hooray! I just have to be a patient a little longer....which is sooo difficult.
> 
> How is everyone else handling the wait? I am trying to stay busy and work through my 40 before 30 list, which includes finishing my masters.
> 
> Basic Stats: Husband and I both 27 years old, Australian, been together nearly 10 years (married for nearly 1).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fantabulous weekend!

So many new members! A big welcome to Emmysocks, Miss McCoy, Kayla and xstitcher! I have updated our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will move you to the right spot!

It was so nice getting to read everyones updates!

Kiki- I know it is frustrating know that you could try but feeling it better to wait. It sounds like waiting will put you in a better position with your maternity leave etc. I hope the time passes by quickly for you!

Aidens- I'm sorry you weren't able to get the duplex but I am sure something even better will come along soon :flower: And yay about cycle 2 finally starting! Are you going to be using OPK's this month to track ovulation?

MissMcCoy- the modular home sounds really interesting. How long does it usually take to get up?

mrs.eddie- hope you are feeling better!

krissie- yay for meeting with a lender!! Ihope it went well- it is so exciting purchasing a house! Have you started looking at any homes yet? And it is crazy how much babies change over the course of a year! I was really nervous before Charles started crawling as well. But honestly, I like it better now that he moves around than when he was stationary. Yes, I could leave him in one spot and come back and he was still there before but now, he can chase after me and is a lot more fun than before (of course, I've thought this at every stage so far lol).

skycastles- rome sounds amazing!!! and it would be such a fun and relaxing time to kick off baby making lol. 

Tara- hope you feel better! Awesome news about finding out if you have a niece or nephew soon!


AFM, all is well here, just a little hectic coordinating everything with the houses. My DH is in New York for a few days with work so it has just been Charles and I hanging out! 

Hope everyone is having a good week! Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## tverb84

I do feel better than last week. Thanks KK.

Mrs Eddie when my mom and I found out about the baby Lindzy said she was going to have a gender reveal party but not sure if she still is or when it'll be. Tomorrow I'm going to look again for a onesie that says something like I love my aunt. I saw on Old Navy's website there's cute onesies. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

tverb84 said:


> I do feel better than last week. Thanks KK.
> 
> Mrs Eddie when my mom and I found out about the baby Lindzy said she was going to have a gender reveal party but not sure if she still is or when it'll be. Tomorrow I'm going to look again for a onesie that says something like I love my aunt. I saw on Old Navy's website there's cute onesies. :cloud9:

Sounds like you are going to be an awesome Aunt :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Awww thanks. I bought two onesies today and I'm trying to figure out how to transfer them from my phone to my laptop.


----------



## mrs n

Can you update that I started ttc #2 jan resulted in chemical and back ttc again this month x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

mrs n said:


> Can you update that I started ttc #2 jan resulted in chemical and back ttc again this month x

So sorry to hear about your chemical, good luck this month :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

mrs n said:


> Can you update that I started ttc #2 jan resulted in chemical and back ttc again this month x

:hugs: I am very sorry to hear about your chemical. I hope this month brings you your sticky bean! I have updated your information :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Ok Here's a picture of the two onesies I bought yesterday. There sooooo cute. <3 

https://i61.tinypic.com/258bj9k.jpg


----------



## kksy9b

aww..those are so sweet!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## krissie328

mrs n sorry about your loss. :hugs:

Tara- those are very cute. 

Afm- we got our preapproval on Monday and have looked at 13 houses. We found one we like so we put an offer on it. Unfortunately there is another offer on the table as well. 

I feel like I have been so picky but I really want something we can stay in to raise our kids. 

On top of house hunting ds has been sick. He threw up for 3 days but now seems to be on the mend. Now I am sick. :/

I hope everyone ha a great Valentine's and weekend.


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies! Do you mind if I join? I have been married to DH for almost 8 years now! He is 26 and I 25. We have one son after a struggle to get pregnant which luckily only took one year. I never thought dh would want a second child after he told me he doubted he'd change his mind back to wanting two after having our first. But dreams do come.true and he told me.last night he wants another baby. We are waiting to try until November of 2016 and hoping our two frozen embryos can get the job done! :)


----------



## EmmySocks

yayy! welcome :D that's such excellent news!! xxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Aidens- I'm sorry you weren't able to get the duplex but I am sure something even better will come along soon :flower: And yay about cycle 2 finally starting! Are you going to be using OPK's this month to track ovulation?

We're keeping our fingers crossed that we find the perfect place. We checked out another duplex and that one was a bust, too. It was just way too small for a family of four, so the hunt continues. I know we'll find something eventually, but I'm so impatient. :haha:

I'm going to be using OPKs this cycle. I think it'll help ease my mind a little. I haven't started taking them yet but I think I'm going to start next week.



mrs n said:


> Can you update that I started ttc #2 jan resulted in chemical and back ttc again this month x

I'm very sorry to hear of your chemical. :hugs: Good luck TTC this month! 



tverb84 said:


> Ok Here's a picture of the two onesies I bought yesterday. There sooooo cute. <3
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/258bj9k.jpg

Those onesies are adorable, Tara! :) I want to get some like that for my nephew. 

AFM - TTC is going by slowly it seems, but when I think about it, I realize I'm on month 3 already. That seems crazy to me!

Almost two weeks ago my apartment was broken into. :growlmad: Nothing major was stolen fortunately, however, my lock box with prescriptions was stolen. And even worse, my OH had bought me an engagement ring a couple weeks ago and that was in the lock box, too. :( I could care less about the prescriptions, but my future engagement ring being stolen makes me really upset. :nope:


----------



## tverb84

That sucks about your apartment being broken into. Our house has been broken into once or twice in the past. 

I'm watching The Notebook it's the only romantic movie that I really like.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I forgot to add to my post:

Welcome to the new members for the group! :flower:

And Happy Valentine's Day to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Thank you for the welcome ladies. Hope all had a lovely valentines day...we celebrate tonight!


----------



## aidensxmomma

almosthere said:


> Thank you for the welcome ladies. Hope all had a lovely valentines day...we celebrate tonight!

What are you doing to celebrate?

My OH and I aren't celebrating until Thursday. We plan on going out for dinner and then coming home and cuddling and watching our favorite tv show - King of the Nerds. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Does anyone know where you can buy change tables that turn into dressers? My mom is going to buy one for Lindzy.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy change tables that turn into dressers? My mom is going to buy one for Lindzy.

I have seen them at stores that sell other baby items. I know for Target has them.


----------



## kksy9b

almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies! Do you mind if I join? I have been married to DH for almost 8 years now! He is 26 and I 25. We have one son after a struggle to get pregnant which luckily only took one year. I never thought dh would want a second child after he told me he doubted he'd change his mind back to wanting two after having our first. But dreams do come.true and he told me.last night he wants another baby. We are waiting to try until November of 2016 and hoping our two frozen embryos can get the job done! :)

Hello and welcome! I have added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update!


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- congrats on getting an offer made!! Have you heard yet if it was accepted? Hope you all start feeling better soon!

aidens- so sorry to hear about your place being broken into! It is terrible that your ring was stolen but thankfully no one was hurt. I hope you are able to get it recovered :flower:

AFM, all is going well! The offer on our house fell through and is back on the market. Interest in it picked right back up and I am confident it will sell soon. Things are moving right along on the new house! We close next Friday, get possession in 3 weeks and move in 4!

In baby related news, I brought up a proposal with my DH tonight. I really want to try, at least one month, for a fall baby. I asked him to think on trying in January. If we aren't successful, then sticking with May or possibly even pushing it back a couple months so that the new baby wont have to share a bday month with so many other people (my family is all spring babies) AND HE DIDN'T SAY NO!! I asked him to think on it and to revisit once we get settled. I feel like there is a good chance of him going for it, but we will see. In any case, it may only be 10 months until we give it a go!


----------



## tverb84

Only three more days until I know if I'm going to have a nephew or niece!!! :happydance: It feels like I'm moving into a new phase in my life if that makes sense.


----------



## krissie328

We still haven't heard back on the house. I am hoping tomorrow we do. 

Good luck Tara, it is exciting finding out the gender. I was almost as excited finding out my sister was having a boy as I was finding out the gender of my son.

In other news I am having a hard time waiting. I am on CD 2 and really thought we would start ttc this month. But due to buying a house and not making progress towards my own health goals I know we shouldn't. But the next 4 months or so should fly by given how the last 7 have!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love the onesies Tara, very cute!

Sorry the offer on your house fell through Kksy, hope you get another one very soon! Exciting that you may be TTC soon too. :happydance:

Krissie, hope you get good news on the house. Awesome that your TTC date is coming up quickly too!

Aidens, I'm so sorry about the break in and your future engagement ring getting stolen, I hope that it was insured at least. :nope:

Things here are good, very cold, I'm so ready for Spring. I'm still feeling tired but not nearly as sick as I was feeling, which is nice.


----------



## tverb84

Yeah I can't wait to give them to her. It's been very cold here too, there's even a cold advisory here until Saturday. :cold:


----------



## kksy9b

Just a couple more days Tara! I think someone may have asked, but are they doing a gender reveal of any kind or just letting you know?

How is everyone doing?


----------



## tverb84

Less than 24 hours to go!!! She said she's going to make cupcakes with either blur or pink icing inside to let us know. I'm really excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

*kk* - Sorry about your offer falling through. :( I'm glad that interest in it has picked right back up, though. Hopefully it'll sell quickly :flower:

That's great that your OH is considering TTC in January! :happydance:

*Krissie* - Have you heard back about the house yet? I really hope these next four months fly by for you! 

*Mrs. Eddie* - Unfortunately, it wasn't insured. :nope: We're hoping it gets recovered, but I'm not counting on it. We're just going to cut our losses with it and get me a new one. We've got some time before OH will propose anyway. 

I'm glad you're starting to feel better. :) I hear you about being ready for spring. We're going through an arctic blast at the moment and it's so cold that schools are closing down. I can't wait until this winter is over. On the bright side, the days are getting longer, which is nice.

*Tara* - That's such a sweet way to announce. :) I'm so excited for you! You'll have to come update us right away when you find out. :haha:

*AFM* - Nothing really new to update on. There's not a whole lot going on in my life. :haha: College and looking for a new rental is taking up a lot of my time. But being busy has had it's perks...I haven't been stressing about TTC every day which is so nice compared to last cycle.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Excited for you Tara, you'll have to tell us as soon as you know!

Thanks Aidens, I was feeling a bit better than crappy again yesterday and today, hope it passes soon. I'm so sorry to hear that your ring wasn't insured, exciting that you are looking at getting another one though! Also, good for you re not obsessing over TTC, that can be really tough while you're in the middle of it. 

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Well we did not get the house. So I am hopeful there is something even better out there for us! 

We have one house we are liking but it needs some updating and would need new carpets before we moved into it. We were discussing last night offering them a lower price since its been on the market since July and seeing what happens. I am hoping to go for a second tour this weekend before we make a decision.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry the first house didn't work out Krissie, but as you said I'm sure something better will come along :thumbup:

If you can get that other house for a cheaper price that would be great. If it's been on the market that long I'm sure they would be flexible and then you could use the extra money to fix the house up to your standards/taste. Hopefully you'll be able to go see it again this weekend.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about the house krissie :( 

You can come by mine! Lol. But really, the right one will come along for you guys, hopefully soon!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Sorry about the house krissie :(
> 
> You can come by mine! Lol. But really, the right one will come along for you guys, hopefully soon!

Thanks! We put another offer on a house that came on the market today. It is two blocks from our current rental and we love our neighborhood. We offered over the list price since it was under priced so I am hoping it's enough. 

There are two basement bedrooms with built in desks and a shared bathroom. I thought it would be perfect for our kids when they reach adolescents and want space. 

Poor dh didn't even see the house before I put the offer on it. I am so glad he trusts me.


----------



## tverb84

I'm going to have a niece in July. :happydance: Lindzy said the doctor wanted to get three pictures of the baby's heart but she was moving too much. The cupcake she made to tell us was so good. Can't wait to have another tomorrow.


----------



## jren

Congrats on the niece! :)


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. I'm very excited about becoming an aunt!!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

tverb84 said:


> I'm going to have a niece in July. :happydance: Lindzy said the doctor wanted to get three pictures of the baby's heart but she was moving too much. The cupcake she made to tell us was so good. Can't wait to have another tomorrow.

Congratulations!! Nieces are so much fun and you will have such a special bond with her!


----------



## kksy9b

krissie328 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the house krissie :(
> 
> You can come by mine! Lol. But really, the right one will come along for you guys, hopefully soon!
> 
> Thanks! We put another offer on a house that came on the market today. It is two blocks from our current rental and we love our neighborhood. We offered over the list price since it was under priced so I am hoping it's enough.
> 
> There are two basement bedrooms with built in desks and a shared bathroom. I thought it would be perfect for our kids when they reach adolescents and want space.
> 
> Poor dh didn't even see the house before I put the offer on it. I am so glad he trusts me.Click to expand...

That is awesome!! All my fingers are crossed that you get it!


----------



## krissie328

Yay for pink Tara! Girls are so much fun to buy for.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on your niece Tara. I agree, girls are lots of fun to shop for!

Good luck with your new offer Krissie, hope it works out. Did you get to show DH pictures of it at least before you put the offer in :haha:


----------



## tverb84

I'll post a picture tomorrow of the cupcakes Lindzy made.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on finding out that you're having a neice, Tara! Neices and nephews are so much fun and I think that you'll make a great aunt. :D

Sorry I haven't been as active lately ladies! We've been pretty busy here, just got our tad returns in not too long ago (yay!) so we got our car sorted out and paid off a short term loan. We also have plans to get a washer and dryer set ASAP. I've been going a little nuts waiting lately. Like, I'm fine for the most part on any given day, but every time that DF and I DTD he always mentions how excited he is to start trying for our next baby and it makes me really broody for the rest of the night. I still can't believe that I only have a minimum of 4 more cycles to go before we start trying. It feels like this has taken forever, but at the same time it feels like it's flown so fast. It's hard for me to believe that DS is old enough now for it to be perfectly acceptable for us to start trying for another baby. I guess it just doesn't feel like it's been that long since he was a swaddled newborn in my arms, it feels like he should still be a baby to me. He's growing so fast, his new thing is that he'll open his mouth into a gasp expression and say "oh man".


----------



## aidensxmomma

Krissie - Good luck with the house you put an offer on! I hope you get it!

Tara - Congrats on finding out it's a little girl! :) 

Keely - Sounds like you've been really busy! I'm glad you were able to do some productive things with your tax return. I'm still waiting on mine, but when I get it, it'll probably go to fixing up my car so I can actually drive it again. I hate being without a car...makes me feel like I've lost my independence.

I'm sure that the rest of your time waiting will fly by. I know that when I look back on my time waiting, it seemed like it lasted forever, but really, it went by pretty quickly. Some days are definitely harder than others, though. 

What your DS does sounds so cute! :haha:

AFM - I'm back in the TWW; feeling more confident about this cycle than last cycle. :thumbup: I'm just hoping this TWW doesn't drag by. 

Still been searching for a place to move to. We're going to see a place on Sunday and then I have to call about another one today, so maybe we'll find one that we feel is the right place to call home. I have to keep reminding myself that we have time to figure it out, but I'm so impatient. :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed, lots of :dust: and good luck with house hunting! :thumbup:
I'm glad that you're feeling more confident this cycle. :D

I forgot to mention that apparently last month was a fluke, my cycle haven't regulated like I thought they had. :nope:
I'm currently on CD31 and getting really tired of irregular periods. I know my doctor said that it could take a few months after weaning for my cycles to become regular, but my last cycle really got my hopes up. :grr:


----------



## krissie328

Eh! We got our offer declined and we offered 20k over list price and it was declined again. Something so fishy is going on with that situation. 

We have decided to go have a second look at one we already looked at. Its in the right neighborhood and has a good amount of square feet but it needs some updating.


----------



## tverb84

That's a bit odd that your offer of over 20k was turned down. You would think it would be taken.


----------



## krissie328

What a fun gender reveal!

It is weird when you consider we don't live in an expensive area. But we keep coming back to this other house so hopefully tomorrow will help us decide if we will make an offer.


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- so sorry about the house! The right one will definitely come along though! Let us know how it goes with the second look at the other house!

Tara- cute cupcakes! Does your brother and his GF live close by so that you will be able to spend a lot of time with Madison?

Keely- welcome back! No need to apologize...life happens! I can't believe you are down to only 4 more cycles! That time is going to FLY by...and there is a wedding too! How is the planning coming along? And sorry about the cycles...they WILL regulate, just give them time! You had 2 years with pregnancy and BF'ing that they were off...but I am sure by the time summer rolls around you will be good to go! The last 2 cycles for me have been on track and I am just crossing my fingers that they stay so. But we are still BF'ing at least 2 more months and probably closer to 6 so I'm not keeping much hope that they will stay on track. 

Aidens-awesome news on the TWW!! I really really hope it is the last one for you before your rainbow :flower:

AFM- we are back under contract on our house! Hoping to make it through all of the inspection process this time and be able to reach a mutually beneficial agreement. We are set to close in less than a week on the new house and it will be such a relief to have this one settled by the time we actually move.

In other news, Charles and I are both sick. He has a double ear infection and a cold (which he shared with me). We are staying in as much as possible and doing lots of cuddles. He has practically zero interest in solid food and just wants to nurse. Really takes me back to his NB days when we would just spend so much time feeding and bonding. He also learned how to play peekaboo yesterday and how to drink from a straw (OMG...I hope I can stop having to use leaky sippy cups!). I just can't believe how big he is getting! Starting to plan his 1st birthday and will really get working on it once we are settled (and have a printer!)


----------



## tverb84

They live about 15 mins away so not very far and she'll probably come here a lot. I'm not sure if her name will be Madison because Lindzy says it's too popular. Today my mom told me she wants to sell our dining room table so we'll have room when she (the baby) comes over. Our house isn't too big two floors, three bedrooms upstairs, one bathroom and no basement.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, sorry about the house, that really sucks. Hope the other one works out. House hunting really is stressful, I remember being so excited to start looking before we bought our house and then getting so sick of it after awhile...

Kksy, glad that your house is back under contract! Sorry that you and Charles are both sick; ear infections are the worst! Isla has had four this year, we actually have an appointment with a ENT doctor this week to see if they think she would benefit from having tubes put in :cry:

Aidens, yay for the TWW, have everything crossed for you!

Keely, nice to see you back here :hi: Wow, really not long at all until you are TTC again, that did go by quickly!

AFM, not much is new. Busy weekend as always, at least I'm feeling better now, which is nice. Currently working on weaning Isla right now, which is nice but also sucks; I loved BFing her but I think my supply is drying up and I don't want to tandem feed so figure it is best to start the process now so she doesn't blame the new baby for not being able to nurse anymore. And I can't believe that my baby is 18 months old, seriously, where has the time gone :cry:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Ladies,

I don't post here that often, but I always read and keep up with your stories :)

My date of 2016 is just a rough guess really, I've never been given the definite yes from the OH, his only reasons for us waiting are that we wanted to buy a house, go on a few more holidays and for him to be ready.

Well, we're making progress with the house thing. We have enough for a deposit, so we're just starting to look for one, although we emailed the landlord today to find out if they would be interested in selling the one we currently rent as that would be ideal. If not though, we'll start to look properly. We also have another holiday booked for September (just a sneaky little week away to Lanzarote), it was a bargain! Then we're going to Florida in April time next year. We've been together for 7 and a half years now, and in that time I think we've been on 10 or 11 holidays so that's not bad at all is it haha! 

Hope you're all well and had good weekends.


----------



## skycastles

Hi *xleebeex*, I had to Google the place, but lanzarote looks amazing. Hope you and your OH have a great time there!
Update for me is not good.. We were talking for the past couple of days and DH wants to push our TTC date to early next year and I admit he has a valid reason or two. Next year may not be the most ideal time for me due to some career considerations so I don't know if it will happen for us anytime soon. I'm quite numb about it by now because I don't want it to be the case where I'm just continually waiting for him to be ready. I am going to try to reduce my activity on this board because it won't help with my mood, but I will be following you lovely ladies' stories :) this is a great and supportive thread!
*Kksy*, could u please update me to maybe Mar 2016? Hope u and your little prince feels better soon.
*Tara*, girls' baby clothes are awesome - you're so lucky!
*Aidensxmomma*, great to hear this TWW is going well for you xx
Fxed all your housing plans goes smoothly from now onwards, everyone!


----------



## tverb84

My mom, Lindzy and I are going to a store called Little Gem's Children's Consignment Boutique next month to look for a change table/dresser. I'm excited to go.

Also, last night and this morning I had strange dreams. I can't remember them all but this morning I dreamt that I was looking up at the sky and this woman who kidnapped by this UFO or something lmao. I don't even know that that means.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry that you've had to push your TTC date back Skycastles. I'm sure that the time will go faster than you think and you'll be TTC before you know it. You must be getting excited for your trip, I'm so jealous. Venice is on our list of places to visit within the next 10 years! Everyone I know who has gone there loves it! :thumbup:

Tara enjoy baby shopping, it is so much fun!


----------



## tverb84

I already bought two onesies on my own. :blush:


----------



## aidensxmomma

*Keely* - Sorry to hear that your cycles haven't regulated like you had hoped. :hugs: I've been having a rough time with my cycles, too. Our first cycle TTC (which started in December) ended up being 63 days long. :growlmad: Hopefully they will become regular before you start TTC, though. :flow:

*krissie* - Sorry to hear that your offer got declined. It is very odd that it was declined even though you offered so much over the listing price. Good luck with your second look at the other house, though! :flower:

*kk* - Sorry to hear that you and Charles are sick. :nope: I'm glad you're getting lots of cuddle time in, though. :)

*Mrs. Eddie* - I hope everything goes well at Isla's appointment. I can understand how weaning would be bittersweet. It was for me, too, even though I had only breastfed a short time. 

And you think your baby is getting old....mine is turning 7 years old in about two months! :cry: They really do grow up way too quickly. :hugs: (P.S. I hope you understand I'm just joking with you and not being mean about you being sad that Isla is getting so big...I know it's hard to convey a joking manner through just text :flower: )

Hi *xLeeBeex*! That sounds nice that you're going for a few more holidays. :) Must be exciting having enough saved for a house, too. That would be really nice if your landlords would consider selling the house you're in to you. Let us know how it goes after you talk to them :)

*skycastles* - Sorry to hear that you had to push your TTC date back some. :hugs: Time will fly by for you though! 

*AFM* - My house hunting may have to be put on pause for a little bit. A friend of mine and my OH's went into a coma last week. :nope: Fortunately, he's awake and doing well now, but my OH and I have decided to take a trip out to see him. We've never met him before (we "met" through an online game) and his recent health issues have made us realize that if we keep putting it off, we may never get to meet him. So we've rearranged our priorities a little bit. We're going for a trip to South Carolina in about two weeks and then will focus on saving money for a new rental and moving. It sucks that this is going to set us back a little, but I think it's more important to go meet our friend than to move right away. We've figured out that no matter what, we will still move by June, so this trip shouldn't set us back too much. While I'm disappointed that we won't be moving right away, I'm super excited for this trip that we're going to take. I haven't taken a vacation since my teens and I've never gone this far out of state, so it'll be really fun to go visit all these different states on our drive. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

No worries Aidens, I totally get what you mean :flower: Must be crazy that your baby is 7, time with kids really does go too quickly.

Happy that you're going to get to visit your friend, so happy to hear he's doing better :hugs:

Tara, it's tough not to buy baby clothes, especially girl's stuff, so cute!


----------



## krissie328

I completely understand the kids growing to fast. Christian is almost 8 months and I cannot believe it!! We are transitioning him to sippy cups in the next month because he has been doing so well. I guess if you can bottle break them by 9 months its easier than waiting until they are a year. Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind. 

In other news we put an offer on the house we viewed last night. It is in the right neighborhood and has a lot of space so we went for it. It needs some updating but its all cosmetic so we can do it a little at a time. I feel good about this one!


----------



## tverb84

I texted Lindzy yesterday to see how her and the baby are but she never got back to me. Today I texted her saying I hope you and the baby are doing well but still no reply. I guess no news is good news?

Just saw my favourite commercial. It's the Kraft peanut butter one where the little girl grows up and meets her husband. They have a baby of their own at the end. It's such a cute commercial. <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> I completely understand the kids growing to fast. Christian is almost 8 months and I cannot believe it!! We are transitioning him to sippy cups in the next month because he has been doing so well. I guess if you can bottle break them by 9 months its easier than waiting until they are a year. Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> In other news we put an offer on the house we viewed last night. It is in the right neighborhood and has a lot of space so we went for it. It needs some updating but its all cosmetic so we can do it a little at a time. I feel good about this one!

Good luck Krissie, hope it works out for you guys!


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand the kids growing to fast. Christian is almost 8 months and I cannot believe it!! We are transitioning him to sippy cups in the next month because he has been doing so well. I guess if you can bottle break them by 9 months its easier than waiting until they are a year. Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> In other news we put an offer on the house we viewed last night. It is in the right neighborhood and has a lot of space so we went for it. It needs some updating but its all cosmetic so we can do it a little at a time. I feel good about this one!
> 
> Good luck Krissie, hope it works out for you guys!Click to expand...

Thanks! We did get the house! We are set to close April 2nd.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand the kids growing to fast. Christian is almost 8 months and I cannot believe it!! We are transitioning him to sippy cups in the next month because he has been doing so well. I guess if you can bottle break them by 9 months its easier than waiting until they are a year. Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> In other news we put an offer on the house we viewed last night. It is in the right neighborhood and has a lot of space so we went for it. It needs some updating but its all cosmetic so we can do it a little at a time. I feel good about this one!
> 
> Good luck Krissie, hope it works out for you guys!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We did get the house! We are set to close April 2nd.Click to expand...

Yay, huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand the kids growing to fast. Christian is almost 8 months and I cannot believe it!! We are transitioning him to sippy cups in the next month because he has been doing so well. I guess if you can bottle break them by 9 months its easier than waiting until they are a year. Thankfully he doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> In other news we put an offer on the house we viewed last night. It is in the right neighborhood and has a lot of space so we went for it. It needs some updating but its all cosmetic so we can do it a little at a time. I feel good about this one!
> 
> Good luck Krissie, hope it works out for you guys!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We did get the house! We are set to close April 2nd.Click to expand...

Congrats Krissie! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Krissie! Buying a house is so exciting. It'll be years before we'll be ready to buy our first home. :D


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies! We weren't planning to buy so soon but took the leap. We are both really happy in our jobs and my family lives here so it just felt like it was time. I am so nervous and overwhelmed right now. I have so much to do! I guess that's one way to get ttc off the brain for a while.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> Thanks ladies! We weren't planning to buy so soon but took the leap. We are both really happy in our jobs and my family lives here so it just felt like it was time. I am so nervous and overwhelmed right now. I have so much to do! I guess that's one way to get ttc off the brain for a while.

Moving and renovating/decorating will definitely take your mind off TTC. And while I'm sure it's a lot of work in the beginning it will be worth it in the end to have a place that you guys love! 

We didn't have to do too many renovations to our place (just painting mostly) and it still felt like it took forever. We did have to have some minor electrical work done too I think...


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on the house Krissie. This morning I had a dream that Lindzy had the baby and named her Mariah. She even had blonde hair like Lindzy.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!

So Christian is getting his third tooth. It is on top but not one of the front two. It is crazy how fast they grow and change. His new thing is doing this little weird giggle thing. It is cute-creepy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

It is crazy isn't it? I hope Christian is a good teether Krissie because Isla was not (still isn't) :haha:

We found out yesterday that Isla has to have tubes put in her ears :cry: I am very upset, though I know it is the right thing to do. She has another ear infection; the fifth one this winter :wacko: They tested her hearing and it's only at 50% right now and the doctor said that even if we continue to put her on antibiotics they will only help for a few days and then the infection will come back, (plus we obviously don't want her on antibiotics all the time). So it makes sense but the thought of her having to have any surgery (even very routine surgery) is totally freaking me out...


----------



## krissie328

He is an okay teether. He gets very clingy and demanding so it makes it rough. And he now things its funny not to sleep or eat. 

:hugs: So sorry to hear Isla needs tubes. I had five surgeries done for tubes from 3-7 due to ear infections. Unfortunately, I still get many ear infections. I do hope this helps her.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> It is crazy isn't it? I hope Christian is a good teether Krissie because Isla was not (still isn't) :haha:
> 
> We found out yesterday that Isla has to have tubes put in her ears :cry: I am very upset, though I know it is the right thing to do. She has another ear infection; the fifth one this winter :wacko: They tested her hearing and it's only at 50% right now and the doctor said that even if we continue to put her on antibiotics they will only help for a few days and then the infection will come back, (plus we obviously don't want her on antibiotics all the time). So it makes sense but the thought of her having to have any surgery (even very routine surgery) is totally freaking me out...

When I was five I had a tube put in my right ear but can't remember why. I don't think it's still in. I do remember when I took showers as a kid I had cotton in my ears so no water would go in.

Today I called the hospital to see if I have to stay up for my mri next Friday but I don't. :happydance: I have to be at the hospital at 6:30 am so I'll need to get up EARLY probably at 4:30-4:45. :wacko: My mom is going to be with me and drive me. I'm a bit nervous about it since I've never had one before.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, poor Isla and Christian. I hope that the tubes help Isla and that Christian starts eating and sleeping again soon. :hugs:

It's been hard to keep my mind off of TTC, especially with my date coming up so soon. I can't believe that my baby will be a year and a half old in less than a month. It's also hard to believe that my date is coming up so soon, I still feel like I have another year to go.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hello ladies! Today marks the one year mark until the initial date we've set for starting to idly TTC (I'M 30 TODAY! HOORAY!) and I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I had an appointment with my endocrinologist this week and he wants us to talk about setting a date in concrete that we will actively TTC rather than just NTNP. Holy cow it's all starting to come together - makes me very determined to get it right this year with my health, work, and finances. Squee!!!


----------



## tverb84

Happy Birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## aidensxmomma

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hello ladies! Today marks the one year mark until the initial date we've set for starting to idly TTC (I'M 30 TODAY! HOORAY!) and I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I had an appointment with my endocrinologist this week and he wants us to talk about setting a date in concrete that we will actively TTC rather than just NTNP. Holy cow it's all starting to come together - makes me very determined to get it right this year with my health, work, and finances. Squee!!!

Happy belated birthday! :cake:

Sounds very exciting that everything is coming together! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hello ladies! Today marks the one year mark until the initial date we've set for starting to idly TTC (I'M 30 TODAY! HOORAY!) and I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I had an appointment with my endocrinologist this week and he wants us to talk about setting a date in concrete that we will actively TTC rather than just NTNP. Holy cow it's all starting to come together - makes me very determined to get it right this year with my health, work, and finances. Squee!!!

Happy birthday! I'm so happy things are coming together for you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy belated birthday! It is exciting that things are coming together and you officially have less than a year to go. :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hello ladies! Today marks the one year mark until the initial date we've set for starting to idly TTC (I'M 30 TODAY! HOORAY!) and I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I had an appointment with my endocrinologist this week and he wants us to talk about setting a date in concrete that we will actively TTC rather than just NTNP. Holy cow it's all starting to come together - makes me very determined to get it right this year with my health, work, and finances. Squee!!!

Happy Belated Birthday and yay for one year until TTC!

Keely, your date is really coming up quickly, it will be time to TTC before you know it. :thumbup:

Tara , good to hear that your experience with tubes wasn't too traumatic. I know that she will be fine, it's just hard to think about her having to have surgery :cry: Krissie, I really hope that this fixes everything for her too, sucks that you're still having problems with yours...


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Krissie, I really hope that this fixes everything for her too, sucks that you're still having problems with yours...

Mine continue due to small drainage tubes at not enough of a slant . It will be a life long problem. 

The good thing is that it's rare and most people outgrow ear infections.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Krissie, I really hope that this fixes everything for her too, sucks that you're still having problems with yours...
> 
> Mine continue due to small drainage tubes at not enough of a slant . It will be a life long problem.
> 
> The good thing is that it's rare and most people outgrow ear infections.Click to expand...

Yes, most people I have spoke to who either have tubes or whose kids had to have tubes in said they fixed the ear infection issue. And we were hesitating about getting them because as you said most kids outgrow them, until they did the hearing test and the doctor told us that in her case she would keep getting infections. Though, she speaks well and hears us all the time so not sure about the 50% loss. He did also ask if she still wakes up in the night and he said that discomfort from her ears is likely the culprit, poor little thing....


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Krissie, I really hope that this fixes everything for her too, sucks that you're still having problems with yours...
> 
> Mine continue due to small drainage tubes at not enough of a slant . It will be a life long problem.
> 
> The good thing is that it's rare and most people outgrow ear infections.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, most people I have spoke to who either have tubes or whose kids had to have tubes in said they fixed the ear infection issue. And we were hesitating about getting them because as you said most kids outgrow them, until they did the hearing test and the doctor told us that in her case she would keep getting infections. Though, she speaks well and hears us all the time so not sure about the 50% loss. He did also ask if she still wakes up in the night and he said that discomfort from her ears is likely the culprit, poor little thing....Click to expand...

I have hearing loss in one ear due to ear infections. I think with such a young child it is hard to know for sure. 

In other news I cannot believe you are almost 16 weeks!!! Are you going to find out the gender? :baby:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

^^Agreed re the hearing, oh well, better safe than sorry I suppose...

I know I can't believe it either, this pregnancy is going by really quickly :wacko: We are definitely finding out the gender, our 20 week scan is April 2, can't wait :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Yay only a month!! I love gender reveals. It was definitely my favorite part of my pregnancy. I really look forward to finding out next time.


----------



## KalonKiki

The big gender reveal was the most exciting part of pregnancy for me too. I'm really hoping that I'll get to do it with pink icing filled cupcakes next time. :winkwink:
I'm excited to find out what you're having!
And also sorry about poor Isla's ears. I really hope that the tubes help her. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hello ladies! Today marks the one year mark until the initial date we've set for starting to idly TTC (I'M 30 TODAY! HOORAY!) and I'm SOOOO EXCITED! I had an appointment with my endocrinologist this week and he wants us to talk about setting a date in concrete that we will actively TTC rather than just NTNP. Holy cow it's all starting to come together - makes me very determined to get it right this year with my health, work, and finances. Squee!!!

And welcome to the 30 club. I turned 30 in December. Today my teacher told me that one of my assignments I handed in was somehow lost. :shrug: I know I handed it in and she told me she looked everywhere for it. The good news is that she told me it shouldn't change my mark too much.


----------



## krissie328

I really need to look up some gender sway things. We are planning to ntnp starting in May and full on ttc in July-August.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> The big gender reveal was the most exciting part of pregnancy for me too. I'm really hoping that I'll get to do it with pink icing filled cupcakes next time. :winkwink:
> I'm excited to find out what you're having!
> And also sorry about poor Isla's ears. I really hope that the tubes help her. :hugs:

Thanks Hun, I hope so too! Also hope your next gender reveal party is filled with pink :winkwink:


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> I really need to look up some gender sway things. We are planning to ntnp starting in May and full on ttc in July-August.

I'm planning to use Rephresh with Acigel (Acigel being applied once shortly before BDing and Rephresh once every 3 days around my fertile period). I might change my diet a little and take supps but they shouldn't do much since I'll be using the Rephresh and Acigel. I'm also planning to cut off BDing 3 days before O.


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I really need to look up some gender sway things. We are planning to ntnp starting in May and full on ttc in July-August.
> 
> I'm planning to use Rephresh with Acigel (Acigel being applied once shortly before BDing and Rephresh once every 3 days around my fertile period). I might change my diet a little and take supps but they shouldn't do much since I'll be using the Rephresh and Acigel. I'm also planning to cut off BDing 3 days before O.Click to expand...

Thanks! Where did you get those? I tried doing a search online but found it very difficult. 

I have no idea when I will O. As I am currently no Oing I will be back on Clomid. I am going to go with the same O day as DS so hopefully that will work and not be to far out.


----------



## tverb84

Only three more days until my mri. I'm a bit nervous to have it done but I want to get it over with. I have to be at the hospital at 6:30 am, I'm not sure if that's when it is or I check in at that time. I think someone from the hospital will call me before Friday so I'll find out then.


----------



## KalonKiki

I know for a fact that Wal-Mart sells Rephresh but Acigel is only available in Australia so you have to order it online. The Rephresh is for every 3 days to "balance" your pH level. It will will keep your natural pH at 4.5, so a little higher than the 3.5 to 4.0 that x (girl) sperm thrive in but it will also lower any substance in or touching your vaginal cavity/cervix down to 4.5 if the substance's pH level is higher. That's where the Acigel comes in, if you use about 1/4 to 1/2 of an applicator full every time a few minutes before BD it will temporaily lower your pH to 3.5-4.0 for when the spermies first enter to kill off the boys faster before the Rephresh has a chance to raise your pH to 4.5 again. Y (boy) sperm thrive in a 5.5-6 pH level environment. As far as a cutoff goes you can always use OPKs and stop BDing as soon as you get a positive. It will cut it a little closer than I would like but you're also more likely to get pregnant faster. But I care more about getting duffed with a :pink: than I do about getting pregnant quickly so I'm willing to be as patient as it takes to get my little princess, even if it takes a couple months longer than I was hoping for. :haha:
Negative ion bracelets and necklaces can also help, as well as checking out a moon angle calculator to see if your fertile period/O date is in a boy or girl cycle that month.


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> I know for a fact that Wal-Mart sells Rephresh but Acigel is only available in Australia so you have to order it online. The Rephresh is for every 3 days to "balance" your pH level. It will will keep your natural pH at 4.5, so a little higher than the 3.5 to 4.0 that x (girl) sperm thrive in but it will also lower any substance in or touching your vaginal cavity/cervix down to 4.5 if the substance's pH level is higher. That's where the Acigel comes in, if you use about 1/4 to 1/2 of an applicator full every time a few minutes before BD it will temporaily lower your pH to 3.5-4.0 for when the spermies first enter to kill off the boys faster before the Rephresh has a chance to raise your pH to 4.5 again. Y (boy) sperm thrive in a 5.5-6 pH level environment. As far as a cutoff goes you can always use OPKs and stop BDing as soon as you get a positive. It will cut it a little closer than I would like but you're also more likely to get pregnant faster. But I care more about getting duffed with a :pink: than I do about getting pregnant quickly so I'm willing to be as patient as it takes to get my little princess, even if it takes a couple months longer than I was hoping for. :haha:
> Negative ion bracelets and necklaces can also help, as well as checking out a moon angle calculator to see if your fertile period/O date is in a boy or girl cycle that month.

Thanks, I will definitely check those out. I know last time we bd two days before my positive opk and still got a boy. :haha: Oh well, hopefully everything else puts the favor in for a little girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

You might try the O+12 method then if Shettles didn't work for you last time. I think that different sway methods work for different people. I'm positive that we conceived DS on O day, which is why I'm trying the 3 day cutoff method this time. O+12 is complicated though, you might be better off just BDing straight through your fertile period and praying that your pH level will be enough. There are plenty of people that BD straight through even without swaying and still get girls. I'm just not willing to take any chances when I know for a fact that BD close to O swayed boy for me. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> You might try the O+12 method then if Shettles didn't work for you last time. I think that different sway methods work for different people. I'm positive that we conceived DS on O day, which is why I'm trying the 3 day cutoff method this time. O+12 is complicated though, you might be better off just BDing straight through your fertile period and praying that your pH level will be enough. There are plenty of people that BD straight through even without swaying and still get girls. I'm just not willing to take any chances when I know for a fact that BD close to O swayed boy for me. :haha:

I think we will probably just BD straight through. I do want a girl and do plan for this to be our last. However, if we had another little boy I would be happy with that seeing as Christian is such a great little guy. But I do want to at least try to make it a bit more favorable for a girl this round.


----------



## tverb84

This afternoon I felt very bloated since I started my period today. Tomorrow night is going to be a very early night for me since I have to get up very early on Friday. On Friday we're going back to digital cable from satellite since it's cheaper. I'm excited because we finally get Detroit channels again. :happydance: I like to watch their news because we don't live very far from Detroit.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

FX that you both get pink bumps next time Keely and Krissie. I keep thinking of this baby as a girl but not sure if that's just because I already have a girl so that's all I know :shrug: DH thinks it's a boy, he was right about Isla so maybe he'll be right this time too :thumbup:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Can I join the party very late? I had my baby girl sophie just 8 n half weeks ago, I didn't like being pregnant but really miss it. We are hoping to start ttc again for bubs number 2 in January when sophie turns 1


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

itsnowmyturn said:


> Can I join the party very late? I had my baby girl sophie just 8 n half weeks ago, I didn't like being pregnant but really miss it. We are hoping to start ttc again for bubs number 2 in January when sophie turns 1

Welcome :hi:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks :-D I missed wtt when I went over to the dark side last time, it seems to have changed though, there's not as much general chit chat as there was when I was here last time which is a shame because it really helped pass the time


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally understand Mrs. Eddie, since having a boy is all I know right now it's odd to think of myself having a girl, even though I really want one. I was wrong about DS's gender last time so I'm hopeful that this time I'll feel like it's another boy and be wrong again. :haha:
My DF was also right about the gender last time. Whether he's right or wrong you're sure to win either way. If it's a girl then Isla will have a built in best friend and you can reuse all of your leftover girly items but if it's a boy then you'll get to go shopping for adorable boy things (there are a surprising amount of boy clothes/items out there that just make you say "aww!") and mother-son bonds are so special. It's impossible to describe but I imagine that mother-son relationships differ slightly from mother daughter relationships. Both are so special, just in different ways. :cloud9:

Also hello and welcome to our newest member and congrats on your recent :pink: bundle! :wave: :flower:


----------



## tverb84

I don't feel too nervous about my mri tomorrow. I'm getting up at 4:30 because I have to be at the hospital by 6:30 I think I'm going to cry. :haha: I can't believe how big the moon is tonight and it's really bright.


----------



## krissie328

Oh the moon was beautiful this morning. It was so tranquil I really had to focus on driving.

Welcome to our new members.

Good luck tomorrow Tara.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow, Tara!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Tara, hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> I totally understand Mrs. Eddie, since having a boy is all I know right now it's odd to think of myself having a girl, even though I really want one. I was wrong about DS's gender last time so I'm hopeful that this time I'll feel like it's another boy and be wrong again. :haha:
> My DF was also right about the gender last time. Whether he's right or wrong you're sure to win either way. If it's a girl then Isla will have a built in best friend and you can reuse all of your leftover girly items but if it's a boy then you'll get to go shopping for adorable boy things (there are a surprising amount of boy clothes/items out there that just make you say "aww!") and mother-son bonds are so special. It's impossible to describe but I imagine that mother-son relationships differ slightly from mother daughter relationships. Both are so special, just in different ways. :cloud9:
> 
> Also hello and welcome to our newest member and congrats on your recent :pink: bundle! :wave: :flower:


Thanks Keely, I feel exactly the same re the win/win situation. Just excited to find out already, it always makes the baby seem like more of a little person to me.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) It went better than I thought it would the mri wasn't so bad. I'm so GLAD I'm not getting up early tomorrow morning like I did today. I'll probably sleep good tonight.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that it went well Tara!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks now I have an eeg to do on April 2nd.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- how was everyone's weekends? 

Mine was productive we got the house all clean and ready to show prospective tenants and enjoyed out beautiful weather the last two days. It is suppose to remain nice all week so I am excited to go down to the park after work.


----------



## KalonKiki

Our weekend was great! We also cleaned the house, went to Rolla to do some exploring since it's the closest shopping town to us and had a friend from Springfield come down for a visit. While he was here we played Arkham Horror and won (take that, Abhoth!). It's a cooperative board game where you have to work together to defeat the elder god (it's based on H.P. Lovecraft's writings). The elder god we had to face this game was Abhoth and we beat him. 

DF has been giving me mixed signals lately. Every time we DTD he talks about how excited he is to TTC but at the same time still uses protection and does not even entertain the idea of trying right now (I want to wait until June anyway but still). He also admitted to feeling a little jealous when a couple of friends of ours announced that they were pregnant again (they were our neighbors in Springfield and were pregnant at the same as us last time, their son is only 5 days younger than Liam). Surprisingly I wasn't jealous at all, I'm so ready for another baby but my date is so close and time is passing so quickly that I just saw no reason to feel jealous. I am however starting to stress about the wedding and starting to worry that even though DF has been excited to start the babymaking lately that something will come up to push our date back further. Maybe if that had happened a few months ago I would be fine, but when it's so close to actually happening I don't think I could handle it if DF changed his mind for any reason at this point. I think I only have 3 more cycles to go (though DF said that he wasn't sure he could wait that much longer so I may have 2 cycles depending on where my cycles fall as they haven't regulated yet). I'm positive that I'm fertile right now so when I stop showing signs of that should be a good idea of when my next period should arrive.


----------



## krissie328

I am glad you had a great weekend. That game does sound really fun. I love board games and have a closet full of unique ones. 

It is exciting your time is getting so close! I cannot believe how fast it has been going. I am excited and nervous. But I think moving into the new house is going to really make me feel ready. We have two heavily pregnant ladies at work and I am a little jealous where they are. I just loved being pregnant and look forward to having a big ol' belly and the excitement right before baby comes. One of them was in the hospital this weekend with contractions so it will be interesting to see if baby comes. I kinda hope not since we are the only two in our position and I am not ready for her to be out. She is suppose to have another 3-5 weeks.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

3 months will fly by and ul be pregnant again before u no it


----------



## tverb84

My weekend was good nothing too exciting happened. Yesterday Lindzy told me she's naming my niece Roxy it's a different name. It wouldn't be my first choice but I'm not telling her that all I said was that it's cute. Also, today I won another free coffee on roll up the rim at Tim Hortons. :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

Roxy reminds me of the musical Chicago. It is definitely unique! 

I'm kind of back after a bit of a haitus. We were going to push back TTC another year to try to get into a new house but after thinking about it I don't think it'll make much difference. And the more I thought the less I wanted to push it back. I was just in a bad place emotionally because of this dreadful winter and the neighbors. Things have calmed down again and with spring showing now I am feeling a lot more positive and just want to return to the original plan. So I'm back!

I have two weeks until my independent teaching for my internship, then five weeks of that and I'm done! Omg I can't believe I'm graduating! And that I'll actually be a teacher in august! What a quick two years it's been, can't believe it's over soon. But I'm excited to start the next chapter. And after a year of student teaching I have to say I love it more now than when I started so I am optimistic that I will love it when it's my own classroom. 

Good readin everyone's updates! Everyone ready for spring yet? I know most of the US has been pummeled by storms the last month. Luckily almost all of our snow from past Thursday is gone. Except the mountains of plowed stuff. And the crocuses are already up In my neighbors yard! Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Keely and Krissie I can't wait until you are both TTC, it's going to come up quickly for both of you I think. :happydance:

Tara, I love when I win on Roll Up the Rim too!!!

Symphony, nothing wrong with waiting to TTC until things are more settled. I was married for three years before we TTC and we travelled, finished schooling, worked on our careers, bought our house, hung out a lot with friends and just had a good time together. Even though we did want to get pregnant faster than we did, looking back now my DH and I don't regret having that time together. You will find that even a year will go by quickly I bet :thumbup:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

For some ppl wtt is the right thing to do, for others ttc regardless is the right thing to do, if u feel ready go for it if u feel u should wait then do that, never regret ur choices in life, who could say whether ur other choices would come out better


----------



## krissie328

Symphony7 said:


> Roxy reminds me of the musical Chicago. It is definitely unique!
> 
> I'm kind of back after a bit of a haitus. We were going to push back TTC another year to try to get into a new house but after thinking about it I don't think it'll make much difference. And the more I thought the less I wanted to push it back. I was just in a bad place emotionally because of this dreadful winter and the neighbors. Things have calmed down again and with spring showing now I am feeling a lot more positive and just want to return to the original plan. So I'm back!
> 
> I have two weeks until my independent teaching for my internship, then five weeks of that and I'm done! Omg I can't believe I'm graduating! And that I'll actually be a teacher in august! What a quick two years it's been, can't believe it's over soon. But I'm excited to start the next chapter. And after a year of student teaching I have to say I love it more now than when I started so I am optimistic that I will love it when it's my own classroom.
> 
> Good readin everyone's updates! Everyone ready for spring yet? I know most of the US has been pummeled by storms the last month. Luckily almost all of our snow from past Thursday is gone. Except the mountains of plowed stuff. And the crocuses are already up In my neighbors yard! Can't wait!

:hugs: I know how hard it can be to wait. I am glad you are doing better and hopeful to be on track to start next year. That is very exciting you are almost done with your masters! It will be lovely to get into your own classroom. I always loved setting my room up before kiddos arrived. I do kinda miss the first days of school with the kids. 

I am so ready for spring!! This has been a very mild winter but I love the flowers and green that comes with it. We have spring break in a week and a half so I am looking forward to a week off before the final push of the school year. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Keely and Krissie I can't wait until you are both TTC, it's going to come up quickly for both of you I think. :happydance:
> 
> Tara, I love when I win on Roll Up the Rim too!!!
> 
> Symphony, nothing wrong with waiting to TTC until things are more settled. I was married for three years before we TTC and we travelled, finished schooling, worked on our careers, bought our house, hung out a lot with friends and just had a good time together. Even though we did want to get pregnant faster than we did, looking back now my DH and I don't regret having that time together. You will find that even a year will go by quickly I bet :thumbup:

Today I won another doughnut. :thumbup: I've won 4 or 5 times this year compared to last where I only won twice. 

I can't believe my niece will be born in less than four months. :happydance:

This morning before I went into the gym I fell on the ice and hurt my right thigh. It still hurts now and will probably hurt more tomorrow. I'm guessing it'll most likely bruise too. I'm just glad I didn't fall on my face or my shoulder again.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, so ready for Spring here too, it's been a rough winter. This week we've had amazing weather, it's been wonderful!

Tara, sorry to here that you fell, hopefully you didn't injure yourself.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks my leg isn't too sore just a bit. I have a question about infant car seats. Lindzy bought a car seat/stroller set online and the car seat expired in December. Does anyone know what would happen to a car seat after the expiry date? Would it really have an effect in the use of it?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I didn't even no they had expiry dates!


----------



## krissie328

They expire because the materials break down over time making them less safe. Plus safety standards change and improve. I would personally not use it in the car. Out and about in the stroller I'm sure is fine.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Totally agree with what Krissie said. Definitely would not use an expired car seat in a car.


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone I hope I can join in. Our son is 3.5 and we will hopefully be ttc in 2016 :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm not sure what they'll use in the car. I'm done school until the 22nd for March break!!! :happydance: Tomorrow the results from my mri are supposed to be in. I don't know if my doctor is going to call or the hospital.

On Saturday my mom and I are meeting Curtis (my brother) and Lindzy to buy a dresser. I have no clue if my dad is going since he said he would pay for it with his Leons card. Him and Lindzy don't see eye to eye on some things, mainly their dogs. My brother and her have two dogs. She told my mom and I that my dad told her that they have to get rid of them because they won't get along with the baby. Who would actually say that to someone? Sadly, I'm not surprised he said that considering how negative my dad can be.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Sequeena :hi:

Tara, that is an odd thing for your Dad to say. Most dogs are fine with babies and young children, as long as owners take the time to make sure the dog is properly trained/introduced to the new member of the family.


----------



## sequeena

We have a mastiff and a german shepherd. I admit I was a little worried about the mastiff as she's so big but both dogs have been wonderful.


----------



## krissie328

My sister has three dogs and they have all adjusted fine. We have a cat. Everyone told me he would basically lay on my baby and smother him in his sleep. The cat has never got in the crib and pretty much leaves the baby alone when he is out in the living room.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

People are so judgemental over animals with babies and the majority of time their fine with them, if not more protective!! I have 2 birds and ppl were asking if I was getting rid of them once the baby came along and was shocked when I firmly said no the birds are my pets and when I bought them it was to look after them for the entirety of their life. The birds don't care about the baby and the baby isn't bothered by the birds, my birds are timid and would rather fly away from a stranger or some danger than hurt u or attack u so I no they will never hurt her unless they feel in real danger and can't get away I.E. Her grabbing them and hurting them which she would have a job to catch them and in which case she would be to blame anyway and would soon learn not to do it again lol


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Welcome Sequeena :hi:
> 
> Tara, that is an odd thing for your Dad to say. Most dogs are fine with babies and young children, as long as owners take the time to make sure the dog is properly trained/introduced to the new member of the family.

Yeah he's negative about stuff 85% of the time. We're all meeting at leon's tomorrow afternoon around 2.

Does anyone here know anything about netflix? My mom and I have it for free for a month through our cable provider. She signed up for it in her bedroom with her credit card and when I tried to use her card to sign up for it in the living room the tv screen said there was something wrong with the card. I'm guessing it said that because she already used it in her room. I'm going to call netflix tomorrow to sort it out.


----------



## krissie328

You should be able to access Netflix on any device with one account. We use ours on two Xbox accounts, my phone and my tablet with no problems.


----------



## tverb84

Today was interesting. We never did end up looking at a dresser because Curtis and Lindzy didn't want to come. My mom and I looked around leon's for baby furniture but there wasn't any. I have a feeling they didn't come because my dad kept talking about buying a dresser at leon's because he has a card there and they felt pressure from him talking about it all the time. Lindzy said she didn't even want to look at leon's because the prices were too expensive but it seemed like my dad was very insisting on going there. So my mom texted Lindzy saying we'll go to Sears or Wal-Mart ourselves to look for a change table/dresser. I never thought it would be this hard to look for a damn piece of furniture.


----------



## tverb84

Today I bought this pair of pants for my future niece. I couldn't resist buying them. <3

https://i62.tinypic.com/b6cw9f.jpg

So how has everyone been?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They are super.cute!! (ps save the hanger u will need them when u have a baby and they are hard to come by to start with)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love the pants, very cute Tara!


----------



## krissie328

Those pants are adorable!

Things are alright here. I have spring break next week so I am looking forward to getting the house packed and a day trip out of town with a friend. 

We have set our moving date for April 18th, so just a month away! I am so nervous and excited!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting that you have a moving date set Krissie!

Not much going on here either, we were away this weekend and have plans for the next two weekends in a row so are keeping busy. We decided to just spend Easter here instead of travelling to see our extended families, which I am pretty excited about. We're going to do some fun things with Isla and just hang out together :thumbup:

Isla's tube surgery is now booked for April 13. :cry: Looking very forward to having that over...


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Those pants are adorable!
> 
> Things are alright here. I have spring break next week so I am looking forward to getting the house packed and a day trip out of town with a friend.
> 
> We have set our moving date for April 18th, so just a month away! I am so nervous and excited!

I have March Break this week and I'm working on the rough draft of my essay. I'm doing it on why it's good to live a healthy lifestyle. I'm just trying to think of what to do the last paragraph on. It's not due until next Tuesday so I still have a week to work on it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie - How exciting that you have your moving date! :)

Mrs. Eddie - I'm sure everything with Isla's surgery will go perfectly and she'll be feeling much better after it's done. :hugs:

AFM - I've been MIA due to being on vacation with my OH. We had a great time! And guess what ladies...

My OH proposed! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

I haven't stopped smiling since. I am so happy and excited! We're thinking of setting a date for June or July 2017. I am just so happy and beyond blessed to have him in my life and I'm so looking forward to spending the rest of my life with him. <3


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your engagement!!! :happydance:

Speaking of celebrating tomorrow night we're going over to my mom's aunts for my uncle's birthday. It should be an interesting time. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! So so sorry for the long absence. The last several weeks have been completely full with packing and organizing our move. We have been in the house a week and finally unboxed the computer charger! I am way way behind but will start catching up as able. This weekend we are hoping to finish unpacking. Then things calm down for a few weeks.

I hope you all are well and I can't wait to read what has been going on!


----------



## tverb84

I had a good time at my mom's aunts tonight. We ate Lebanese food for supper and it was soooo good. We also had birthday cake with rum in it like my nona used to make. Feels like I ate too much. :haha::blush:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck with the house move. We are moving in august. Only round the corner but I'm sorting and packing things we don't need or use now.


----------



## tverb84

Today at the gym I found $2 in the locker that I usually use. :happydance: Tomorrow I go back to school after having a week off for March break. I'm looking forward to going back.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's never too early to start packing for ur house move, my oh packed most of ours as I was pregnant and we didn't no how pregnant or post pregnant I'd be at move time, it's a very good job he did pack because our solicitors messed up and we ended up with 3 hours to pack up the whole house and it all had to go into storage for 4 days, the baby was 3 weeks old so I couldn't do much as looking after her and still had sore joints etc so if he hadn't already packed who knows how long it would have taken us to pack. It's a rare thing that happened but u never no what will happen.


----------



## Symphony7

Omg! My independent teaching starts today! Four weeks of that and then I'm done! I am so nervous, I am ready for this to be over and get to summer vacation!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats again Aidens on the engagement, very exciting :happydance:

Good luck with the move and getting settled in your new place Kksy!

Good luck with your teaching placement Symphony, I'm sure it will go well :thumbup:


----------



## ShannyLee

Hello ladies! I'm new to the forum and TTC. I've been reading the threads and think this is a great place to share and care. After being dumped 2 days before my 30th birthday last year by my boyfriend of 9 years I'm on a journey to fulfill my dream of motherhood having now found the man of my dreams. 

To say that I gave up my 20s, my most fertile years to my ex is heartbreaking. I had one early term miscarriage with him (may have been a blighted ovum), yet I am glad that that emotionally abusive relationship is over. 

Now I'm back up and onto better things!
TTC cycle#2
9 days Post Ovulation and expecting AF in 5 days.... 

xx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats aidens on your engagement!

Yay Symphony for staring student teaching. I have my oral defense April 10th and I am super freaked. 

I bet you are so happy to be moved kk. I am packing and cleaning this week. I am so ready to already be moved!


----------



## jren

Symphony7 said:


> Omg! My independent teaching starts today! Four weeks of that and then I'm done! I am so nervous, I am ready for this to be over and get to summer vacation!

Good luck Symphony!! I have four weeks left of mine too. :happydance: I hope everyone is doing well! I don't really post in here that much.


----------



## tverb84

Last night or this morning I had a dream that I was holding a baby girl. I'm not sure if she was my niece but she was smiling at me. <3


----------



## PitaKat

Hello Ladies, can I join as well? My OH and I are getting married next month and we'll be NTNP starting in June, although that's flexible (he sometimes says he'd like to wait a little longer, but then he's REALLY excited about trying for a baby :cloud9:) 

I have a LO from my previous marriage, and was here on BnB quite a bit during my pregnancy, but it's a been awhile since I was an active community member. I missed it!


----------



## tverb84

Welcome. :)

So Lindzy is in the hospital because she has gall stones right now. I don't think it has anything to do with her pregnancy. I just hope she'll be ok.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :wave:

Welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

No new updates from me really. My OH and I are _still_ looking for a new place to rent. I hate searching for a place. It's so stressful! We went and saw a few and we put in our application for one, so we're waiting to hear back. Plus we've got a couple more lined up to see. Let's hope that one of these places is "the one." :haha:

We haven't got much done for wedding planning either. :dohh: We were planning for the summer 2017 but my OH has been talking about pushing the date forward and getting married next year. I'm in two minds about it - on one hand, I would love to marry him as soon as possible, on the other hand I want a "real" wedding. My first marriage was a courthouse wedding and I kind of want the experience of a real wedding. Any thoughts?


----------



## EmmySocks

ooh it's exciting :D I completely understand - we're trying to find a new home at the moment but it's been a long search... hopefully coming to an end soon. Hope you find your new home soon too!

On the wedding front - definitely make sure you have the wedding you want! What would change if you move it forward? would the budget be different or just have less time to organise? We had a budget wedding but still had everything we wanted. Best advice - if you want to move it forward start looking at venues asap to get an idea of availability, price and what you want. You don't have to tell anyone and if it's not feasible then you can always move the date back to 2017 no harm done :D Good luck xx


----------



## tverb84

Today my mom and I went to visit Lindzy in the hospital and she said she was feeling better. She has to stay there until the stones pass and she said there's no threat to the baby so that's good. :thumbup: 

This afternoon my mom and I went to look for a change table/dresser and a swing. We couldn't find much so I'm going to look online and look at other stores. Lindzy told us that the nursery theme is the Lion King so hopefully we can find furniture with Lion King characters.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been very active lately, I've just been so busy and stressed, especially about wedding plans. My cycles STILL have not regulated and now I'm really worried that that they won't ever regulate, especially by the time that we go to TTC which is going to complicate my girl sway tremendously. I suppose I'll just have to stop BDing the day I get a positive OPK and hope for the best if it comes down to it, or risk having it take a very long time to get pregnant by taking a best 3 day cut-off guess which will probably not be accurate, which means that I could end up too far away from O to get pregnant at all or get too close to O and end up in boy territory (the former is more likely). Also if I can't get a job by the end of next month DF will likely push our date back and I'm really worried about that.

Anyway I hope that everyone is doing well! Welcome to any new ladies in the group! :wave: :flower:


----------



## jren

aidensxmomma-I totally relate with the stress of finding a place! Not to mention the application fees that goes with it. It is a stressful and expensive process!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Aidens, I agree, have the wedding you want. It is your (and your OH's special day) and should be whatever you want it to be :flower: 

Tara, sorry to hear your SIL was in the hospital, glad she's OK!

Nice to see you on here Keely. I'm sure your cycles will regulate soon; if not you can still definitely get pregnant, (mine were not settled at all when I got my BFP with this LO)

Hope everyone else is well! We have the in-laws visiting this weekend, then taking Isla to a Maple Syrup Festival with some friends on Saturday and Brunch on Sunday with another group of friends. Going to be a busy but fun weekend!


----------



## tverb84

She's still in the hospital and tomorrow she might be able to eat regular food if everything good good. My mom went to visit her after work and heard the baby's heart beat she said it was strong.

Tomorrow I'm going to an open house at the college here. It should be fun!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So so close to getting upstairs renovated (minus thr bathroom which may take a while) once that is done we can do downstairs, once the whole house is done we can Start thinking about ttc again, I'm so determined to have it mostly done by the summer so we can do nicer jobs in the nice weather


----------



## EmmySocks

I mentioned last time that we were trying to buy a house... think we might have found it :D very excited... just can't stop talking about it! Put the offer in yesterday and it's been accepted so here we go again - hope it works out this time :D


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Emmy! We close on our house on Thursday. I am very excited! 

We have to paint the entire house so we will be doing that for a few weekends before moving in on the 18th.


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I went to see Lindzy yesterday. She looked a bit better than on Thursday and today my mom told me that she's on solid fluids now, She was just eating jello popicles etc. 

In other news I have my doctor's appointment on Tuesday to talk about my MRI results and my EEG Thursday morning. I have to stay up all night for that so that'll be interesting to say the least. :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

EmmySocks said:


> ooh it's exciting :D I completely understand - we're trying to find a new home at the moment but it's been a long search... hopefully coming to an end soon. Hope you find your new home soon too!
> 
> On the wedding front - definitely make sure you have the wedding you want! What would change if you move it forward? would the budget be different or just have less time to organise? We had a budget wedding but still had everything we wanted. Best advice - if you want to move it forward start looking at venues asap to get an idea of availability, price and what you want. You don't have to tell anyone and if it's not feasible then you can always move the date back to 2017 no harm done :D Good luck xx

If we moved it forward, the budget would definitely change. It would be a lot lower than if we waited a year and we may end up just doing a courthouse wedding if we move the date forward. I think I might hold out and wait for us to save up the money to have our dream wedding. Thanks for the advice. :thumbup:



KalonKiki said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been very active lately, I've just been so busy and stressed, especially about wedding plans. My cycles STILL have not regulated and now I'm really worried that that they won't ever regulate, especially by the time that we go to TTC which is going to complicate my girl sway tremendously. I suppose I'll just have to stop BDing the day I get a positive OPK and hope for the best if it comes down to it, or risk having it take a very long time to get pregnant by taking a best 3 day cut-off guess which will probably not be accurate, which means that I could end up too far away from O to get pregnant at all or get too close to O and end up in boy territory (the former is more likely). Also if I can't get a job by the end of next month DF will likely push our date back and I'm really worried about that.
> 
> Anyway I hope that everyone is doing well! Welcome to any new ladies in the group! :wave: :flower:

I hope your cycles regulate soon. :hugs: 



EmmySocks said:


> I mentioned last time that we were trying to buy a house... think we might have found it :D very excited... just can't stop talking about it! Put the offer in yesterday and it's been accepted so here we go again - hope it works out this time :D

Congrats! My OH and I found a place we liked and I couldn't stop talking about it either. :haha:



tverb84 said:


> My mom and I went to see Lindzy yesterday. She looked a bit better than on Thursday and today my mom told me that she's on solid fluids now, She was just eating jello popicles etc.
> 
> In other news I have my doctor's appointment on Tuesday to talk about my MRI results and my EEG Thursday morning. I have to stay up all night for that so that'll be interesting to say the least. :haha:

I'm glad your SIL is looking and feeling better. I hope she continues feeling better. :)

AFM - My OH and I got a place. :happydance: We got a nice three bedroom apartment and will be moving in May 1st. I'm so, so excited!


----------



## krissie328

Ohhh congrats aidens! That is awesome you guys finally found a place.


----------



## EmmySocks

Krissie - that's fantastic that it's soo close. Have fun painting! Ours is going to need redecorating but i'm not sure when we're going to do it yet. I think it might be that we move our stuff in and then do the main rooms asap. Master bedroom is top of the list - wallpaper is horrid and hanging off so we'll be sorting that first!

Aidensxmomma - awesome that you've got a place too! it's like everything is working out! On the wedding- i completely understand - it's so important to have the venue you both want :) I think it sounds wise to wait (if you can manage) and give yourself plenty of time to organise. If you move it forwards there's the chance you could feel rushed into booking and buying and that can make it stressful... Got me thinking about ours now: we took 2 years to plan and we had a budget of £3000 (which i've know people to spend on the dress alone!) We had a church wedding and went to a beautiful country pub afterwards. We DIY-ed invitations, favours, table decorations and lots of other things but it made it more special for us and saved us tonnes of money.

Ooh and HOUSE :D Calling the mortgage man and solicitors today to let them know we've started again and so we can get the paper work done asap. WOOP


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Emmy on the new house.

Good luck painting Krissie, we re-painted our whole downstairs before we moved in as well, which was a big job. The rest of the house we have done gradually over the years.

So glad you and your OH have found a place too Aidens, really exciting!


----------



## krissie328

I am so not excited to paint. I really hate painting!! But they painted it in a very similar color to the flesh coloring crayon and its high gloss. I really cannot live in that! So my goal is to paint the three bedrooms, hall and main living area upstairs. I figure the basement can be painted after we move. 

I am hoping some friends of ours will come help paint this weekend and maybe we can get a big chunk of it finished. :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> I am so not excited to paint. I really hate painting!! But they painted it in a very similar color to the flesh coloring crayon and its high gloss. I really cannot live in that! So my goal is to paint the three bedrooms, hall and main living area upstairs. I figure the basement can be painted after we move.
> 
> I am hoping some friends of ours will come help paint this weekend and maybe we can get a big chunk of it finished. :D

Yeah, painting is definitely not one of my favourite projects. Getting friends and family to help is key; we did that when we first moved in and it worked out well.

For us the colors weren't that bad, it was more of the crappy paint job that they did that bothered us (spots all over the ceiling, crooked lines, etc).

I wouldn't let my one friend help though as she is a messy painter :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Today I signed up to do Relay For Life for Canadian Blood Services team. :happydance: I'm excited because it's the first time I'm going to do it. Also, I'm doing my research essay on the paranormal that interacts with people. It's due Thursday but I'm not going to be able to hand it in since my EEG is on Thursday. Plus my teacher said she might give an an extension to Monday. 

My mom went to see Lindzy after work and said she didn't have a morphine shot since yesterday morning. That sounds like a good thing to me considering she's been getting the shots for her pain from the stones. 

I don't know about anyone else but I can't wait to go to bed after. I've been up since 6:15 this morning. :sleep:


----------



## tverb84

My doctor told me there's no abnormalities on my brain. :happydance: After I have the eeg done I'm going to have a follow up with the neurologist whenever that is. 

So how has everyone been?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Glad to hear that it was good news from your MRI Tara! :happydance:

I'm doing good. :) In another TWW now. Today marks the start of my fifth month TTC. 

OH and I are preparing for our move. We've got quite a few things we need to get before we move, plus some stuff after. I'm so excited! This weekend OH and I are going shopping for a new bed and getting some boxes so I can start packing. I want to get as much as I can done early.


----------



## kksy9b

Finally got caught up! I've updated the list with all of the new gals (welcome!) and date changes.

Seems like tomorrow is a big day for a lot of you ladies! Krissie closing on the house, Mrs. Eddie finding out the gender and Tara having her EEG. I wish all of you the best!

Also...a HUGE congratulations to aidens!!! How exciting on your engagement! How did he propose?

I loved getting to read everyones updates. A lot of exciting things are happening with lots of houses and weddings and soon to be TTC. I am so happy for each and every one of you!

Things here are...calming down. It's been incredibly stressful moving and my DH and I had a bad month with arguing etc. It's getting better now but was rough for awhile. We are still waiting on half of our furniture to be delivered, but most should be showing up in the next couple of weeks. Otherwise, all that is left is to hang the art work! It feels so nice to be in the new house, unpacked, and settling in.

We are in party planning mode! Charles turns 1 on the 12th and we are having his party on the 18th. Curious George theme so lots of red, yellow and blue going on right now. I know he won't remember the party, but I really want to make it special and have it be all about him. It's been a hard couple of months for him. We were cooped up all winter, having a ton of showings that we had to leave for and interrupt nap, a bad ear infection that lasted over 6 weeks and the move itself. And through it all he has been such a trooper! It will be a really fun time :)

In TTC news, my DH told me the other night that he is for sure on board for a second baby! He has always wavered back and forth on it, or reluctantly agreed. But he said that the house is too big for only one and we need to fill it up! I have no idea if we will try in January for a month or just wait until next summer. I've been feeling more reluctant to start trying. I know it is absolutely tied to our troubles lately. I dont' want to get pregnant until we are back on good terms. We are heading in the right direction and I'm sure as Charles weans and goes into toddlerhood, I'll be broody again :)

It feels really good to be back on the forum! As a sidenote, we have a lot of members now and if you see any of them around on the boards who are preggo or have an update, please let me know so I can keep our list up to date!


----------



## krissie328

Glad to heat everything was good Tara.

I understand the stress of moving Kk. Dh and I have been at each other bad lately. Whe have started a short bit of counseling to help. I told him I want to push ttc out another year so we can adjust to every thing but he is really reluctant. If we stick with the original plans We have only 3 months!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Awesome news Tara, so happy for you!

Exciting news Aidens re the TWW, keeping my fx for you!

Nice to hear from you Kksy, totally get how stressful things can be when you're miving, can't imagine doing it with a LO. The Curious George party sounds awesome. Hard to believe Charles is almost 1 already! :wacko:

Home with a sick Isla today, my DH was off with her on Monday and Tuesday, think she's on the mend now though. I'm off until next Tuesday though so have a nice, long break from work at least. Very excited for our scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks everyone. :) It's only 10 pm and I have to stay up ALL night. It's going to be LONG. :coffee: I can have anything to eat/drink but caffeine. 

I have other good news. Lindzy told me she can go home tomorrow from the hospital!!!! :happydance: 

Is anyone doing anything for Easter? On Sunday we're going to my uncle's (my mom's brother).

KK, I can't believe Charles is almost a year old already. That went by fast!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

*kk* - My OH proposed in our hotel room on March 14 while we were on our trip to South Carolina. He chose that day because March 14 was Pi Day and we're kind of nerdy, so it has special meaning. :) He got down on one knee and everything and gave a cute little speech about how we've spent so much of our lives together and he wants to spend the rest of his life with me. :cloud9:

It's understandable that this has been kind of a hard month on you and your DH; I'm glad things are getting better again now. :hugs:

Charles party sounds like it's going to be a blast! I'm sure he's going to love it. :) Aiden's birthday is the same day (he'll be turning 7) and my mom and I still haven't figured out what we're doing for his birthday. :dohh:

*krissie* - Sorry to hear that you and your DH have been under a lot of stress as well. :hugs:

*Mrs. Eddie* - Sorry to hear that Isla is sick; glad she's starting to feel better now though. :flower: 

*Tara* - I'm glad that Lindzy gets to go home from the hospital tomorrow. :) 

As for Easter plans, I don't think we're going to be doing anything. My kids' dad has them for Easter this year and they're having a birthday party for Aiden, so the kids will still get to do some fun stuff. He might take them to an Easter egg hunt as well, which would be nice.


----------



## sequeena

I'm really glad your EEG went well Tara :) that's really good news.

1st birthdays are the best! I love the curious George theme. Thomas will be 4 in august and I'm already thinking about it. We can't do a party because of my son's problems but I always decorate and I like to have a theme. Last year I did Thomas the tank engine because he loves it. My friend made the best cake and cupcakes too. As much as I hate him getting older I do love his birthday. 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-02_10.38.34.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-02_10.38.58.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04-02_10.39.17.jpg

This year I'm going for an emergency vehicles theme. Particularly police cars :)


----------



## krissie328

Those Thomas cupcakes are adorable! I have no idea what we will do for Christian's birthday. I honestly haven't even thought about it. 

We sign at 3 pm today! I am so excited.


----------



## krissie328

Well we are all signed and should get our keys tomorrow.


----------



## tverb84

My eeg went really good no problems at all. I don't think I've ever been this tired. I did sleep for a few hours after getting home from the hospital and I was able to sleep for a bit during the eeg. I'm so going to bed earlier than usual tonight and I'll probably sleep really good. I don't have a lot of problems sleeping just if something is on my mind I toss and turn. 

Tomorrow I'm going to visit my grandma with my aunt and mom for Good Friday. We're going to bring fish and chips. Last time we went my aunt sat on my grandma's cord that she pulls if she needs assistance. A man working came and shut it off. :haha: It was so funny even my grandma laughed.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats krissie!!!that is so exciting! Sorry to hear things have been rough between you and your DH-- I completely understand. It is great that you can go to counseling to help. I suggested it and my husband looked at me like I was crazy :/

Aidens- how sweet! Have fun wedding planning! That is crazy that aiden will be 7! I have a lot of nieces and nephews and I really think the 7-11 range is my favorite... They still want his and to be sweet but they also can do things for themselves and really develop their personalities

Sequeena- those pics are adorable! How special that he gets to have a day to celebrate him with the works!

Mrs eddie- hope you all are feeling better! Any gender news?!?!?

Tara- glad to hear it went well! I'm sure you will sleep great tonight. When do you get your results back?


----------



## tverb84

The woman who did the eeg said results will be in in 10 days. Lindzy told me she's finally back home tonight!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad it went well Tara, fx that you get great results back.

We had our scan yesterday and everything looks great. We got some wonderful pics of baby who cooperated well. We are Team Blue, which we are super happy about (I'm also shocked as I really thought we were having another girl). Excited as now we can start planning now and setting up the nursery! :happydance:

Hope you all have a Happy Easter :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Glad it went well Tara, fx that you get great results back.
> 
> We had our scan yesterday and everything looks great. We got some wonderful pics of baby who cooperated well. We are Team Blue, which we are super happy about (I'm also shocked as I really thought we were having another girl). Excited as now we can start planning now and setting up the nursery! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all have a Happy Easter :flower:

Aww congrats!! That is super exciting news.


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Glad it went well Tara, fx that you get great results back.
> 
> We had our scan yesterday and everything looks great. We got some wonderful pics of baby who cooperated well. We are Team Blue, which we are super happy about (I'm also shocked as I really thought we were having another girl). Excited as now we can start planning now and setting up the nursery! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all have a Happy Easter :flower:

yay!!! congratulations!!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on having a boy Mrs.Eddie!!! 

I'm doing my research essay on paranormal entities and can't think of what to write in the concluding paragraph.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - Glad your eeg went well. I'm also glad that Lindzy is home now too. :)

Krissie - I'm a little late saying this, but congrats on getting your keys! That must be super exciting!

Mrs. Eddie - Congrats on team blue! :blue: So glad everything went well at your scan and baby cooperated. 

Sequeena - That's so nice that your little boy gets such a special day. Those pictures look great! 

kk - I think Aiden is at a really fun age; he still loves cuddling and being with mommy, but he's so independent and his personality is shining through. It's a great age. :)


----------



## tverb84

Same here! I redid my essay today which I'm glad I did but now I'm stuck on the concluding paragraph.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Happy Easter everyone! :bunny:


----------



## tverb84

You too! How was everyone's Easter? Mine was good. We went to my uncle's yesterday and ate sooooo much and drank too much, :haha::blush: I had two glasses of wine, a shot of Bailey's and two shots of Oranchello which is like Lemochello. It smells like oranges and it's really good. I got to see Lindzy she was there she my brother but she couldn't eat any of the food because she's on a strict diet. She can only have fruit and certain vegetables. If she has any pain she has to go back to the hospital right away and her doctor isn't allowing her to go back to work. Other than that, she looked good.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that you had a good Easter Tara, glad to hear that Lidnzy is feeling better.

Thanks all for the congrats, hope you all had wonderful weekends! :flower:

Back at work today (boo) would much rather be at home today....


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Hope you ladies had a wonderful Easter! We had a nice day...it was Charles' second Easter but last year ad he was only a week or two old, it was a lot more fun :) He even participated in the egg hunt...though after finding 2 with cheerios he sat on the grass, ate his snack and called it a day.

I have been getting more and more broody in the last couple days! My DH and I finally had "the talk." You know - when you've been fighting and finally get to the root cause and can move on. It's been miles better since then and it is starting to feel like the old us again. Getting on better terms with him, and Charles getting ready to turn one has just made me want to have another tiny one! Only about a year or so to go!!. Doesn't help that we went out to lunch the other day and there was a super itty bitty there. She started to cry and I think my milk almost let down lol

So what things do you all have planned for this year to help pass the time?


----------



## krissie328

I didn't do anything fun for Easter. I spent the day cleaning and painting. I look forward to having more fun with Christian next year. 

I am glad that Lindzy is feeling better and is home now. 

As for things planned to help pass the time, definitely this move!! We have so much to do with painting and updating it is keeping me quite busy and exhausted. And when the inside gets all done I am hoping to start on the yard. It has been neglected for a few years and I love to garden. I am really hoping next summer I can get a veggie garden spot cleared out as well. I grew up in the country with a massive garden and miss all the produce. But for when the weather is not nice I have some quilts and darkroom stuff I want to get done. I am hoping all this keeps me distracted. I am still considering ttc this summer but I really thinking waiting another year will be for the best. I am fairly certain I am not ready for another baby even though I do really want one I believe its more out of fear that it won't happen and we will end up with a huge spacing.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kksy, I know a year seems like a long time but honestly in the grand scheme of things it will pass quickly. Settling into your house, decorating, gardening, keeping busy with various activities, all of those things will make it pass quickly I'm sure. 

I know how tough it is to wait (which is why I didn't :haha:) but to be honest my age was also a factor; if I was younger, I probably would have waited until Isla was 2 before trying again. 

Now knowing that this will likely be my last pregnancy is also sad. It's exciting in some ways to move on from that part of my life and will be awesome to focus on my two kids and watch them grow up but I'm sure I'll shed my share of tears packing up baby stuff this time around...

Oh and our Easter was very good, low key. We were supposed to go away to visit family but Isla was sick (double ear infection again, poor kid), so we stayed at home and had a great time. We went to the Zoo on Friday and then just did a few errands and did lots of Spring Cleaning. Isla loved her visit from the Easter Bunny and was very excited by her presents. Can't wait to see her reaction at Christmas this year :flower:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I don't post much. I've been waiting for so long now that I feel like I'm just repeating myself when I post.

But, we're finally getting somewhere! We've bought a house! Should be moving in June provided that its all built to schedule. Our mortgage application has been sent off and waiting for approval but that shouldn't be a problem, solicitors documents have all been sent off too, so we just gotta wait now!

Can't believe it's finally happening, one step closer though! :)

Hope everyone had a lovely easter!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I don't post much. I've been waiting for so long now that I feel like I'm just repeating myself when I post.
> 
> But, we're finally getting somewhere! We've bought a house! Should be moving in June provided that its all built to schedule. Our mortgage application has been sent off and waiting for approval but that shouldn't be a problem, solicitors documents have all been sent off too, so we just gotta wait now!
> 
> Can't believe it's finally happening, one step closer though! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely easter!

Congrats on the new house, very exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I don't post much. I've been waiting for so long now that I feel like I'm just repeating myself when I post.
> 
> But, we're finally getting somewhere! We've bought a house! Should be moving in June provided that its all built to schedule. Our mortgage application has been sent off and waiting for approval but that shouldn't be a problem, solicitors documents have all been sent off too, so we just gotta wait now!
> 
> Can't believe it's finally happening, one step closer though! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely easter!

Congrats! We closed on our first home last Thursday.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on the new house LeeBee!

Krissie- the list feels never ending doesn't it? But it is so nice once all of the painting etc is done and you can breathe a bit

mrs eddie- thanks for the words of encouragement :) I'm not too worried about it taking too long...it is going to continue to be such a fun time with just Charles and when the time comes, it will come. It's nice to feel broody again though honestly. For awhile I haven't wanted to really think about another one - now that my DH is on board, it is a little more exciting to remember all the fun bits of being pregnant

I'm glad you had a nice day, other than Islas ear infection! Hope she gets better soon! Have you guys started thinking of names?


----------



## tverb84

Earlier today I realized that my niece will be born in three months from now!!! :happydance: It'll probably go by fast and I'm soooooooo excited about becoming an aunt!!!!! :cloud9::dance:

Also I can't believe I'll be done my class soon. We have a portfolio due next Thursday which I don't have much work to do for it and group presentations too. My last assignment due is on April 23rd which is a research project that we have to do on our program we're going into or a subject related to it. I'm going to do it on something to do with Educational Support because I'm either going into that or Early Childhood Education. I'm not sure which one yet. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kksy, we're going to go with Ethan for a name I think! And thanks for the well wishes re Isla; her tube surgery is next week so we really hope she'll feel better after that.

Very exciting that you are starting to feel broody again. I remember getting that feeling strongly when Isla was about 9 months old. Took a few months to get my DH on board with NTNP :haha:

Tara, exciting that you're almost done with your classes, well done!


----------



## tverb84

I do like the class but I can't wait to be done it! Also, last night I had a dream where Roxy was born. All I can remember what that I was holding her or was about to.


----------



## sequeena

A 2016 baby seems realistic to me now. I had a phone call from the additional learning needs officer this morning. Thomas has been awarded a statement and will be attending a special needs unit from September. He will finally get to go to school and we can have another baby :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

sequeena said:


> A 2016 baby seems realistic to me now. I had a phone call from the additional learning needs officer this morning. Thomas has been awarded a statement and will be attending a special needs unit from September. He will finally get to go to school and we can have another baby :)

Great news Sequeena! 2016 is not far away at all :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

sequeena said:


> A 2016 baby seems realistic to me now. I had a phone call from the additional learning needs officer this morning. Thomas has been awarded a statement and will be attending a special needs unit from September. He will finally get to go to school and we can have another baby :)

That is lovely news!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks both I'm really pleased :)


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs eddie- I love the name Ethan!

Sequeena- wonderful news! I'm sure Thomas will love going to school!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Mrs eddie- I love the name Ethan!
> 
> Sequeena- wonderful news! I'm sure Thomas will love going to school!

Thanks Lady! :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

I hope he loves it too I am quite nervous he doesn't do well in groups but fingers crossed.

He seemed pleased enough when I told him though (not that he understood a word)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20150409_151926.jpg


----------



## krissie328

sequeena said:


> I hope he loves it too I am quite nervous he doesn't do well in groups but fingers crossed.
> 
> He seemed pleased enough when I told him though (not that he understood a word)
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/Mobile%20Uploads/20150409_151926.jpg

Aww he is just so adorable!! 

And try not to worry to much about starting school. I work in the same building as our district's 3-4 year old developmental preschool. Kiddos always have a rough time when they start but if you give it a bit of time they always do seem to adjust. And the skills they can learn truly do outweigh the initial adjustment issues. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

He is too cute Sequeena!

I'm sure he'll really love school and being around the other children. He'll probably transition into it quicker than you imagine; I'm always amazed at how well kids adapt to new situations :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on Thomas getting the letter!

This afternoon when I was sitting in my class I felt dizzy again like I did just before I had my seizure in January. Luckily it passed and didn't happen again. Also, I can't believe I only have two weeks left until I'm done my class. Next week we have group presentations and our final research project is due on the 23rd. I haven't started it yet but I know I'll get it done. :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey all, sorry I've been inactive. I just haven't been able to bring myself to get on here lately. Basically all of my hopes for a two year age gap have gone down the drain and I'll be lucky to have a 2016 baby at all. We've completed every other goal but DF is still hung up on finances and I'm crushed. He said that we'll talk about it again in December but I know that's his code for "I'm going to drag this out until next June because I know that's the longest you're willing to wait and I won't have any excuses then". :cry:
I've just been really depressed about it, my DS will be turning 2 in September and I won't have a bun in the oven or at least be trying for one when he does. It doesn't help that I know a bunch of people due next month and just had a pregnancy announcement from a younger family member (second child, second baby daddy and she's only 20 and her daughter is only two months older than Liam). I keep trying to get DF to see the bigger picture and remind him that he and his sister had a three year gap and didn't get along growing up while my brother and I had a two year gap and were best friends. He's just focused on the here and now. We can't afford another baby tomorrow so in his eyes we can't afford another baby a year from now either. MIL has also started asking when we plan to have our next. As my son gets older I'm just going to get more and more of that question from more and more people and it's going to sting worse and worse every time because at this point it's not my choice to wait anymore.

Sorry for the long rant, it's just been bothering me for a while and I had to get it out.

Congrats on a boy Mrs.Eddie, Ethan is a lovely name. :hugs:

I hope that everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Aww that sucks about your oh not wanting to try until 2016. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry keely :hugs::hugs: It seems so strange because not long ago he was set on this summer. do you think nerves are playing a part of it and it would be possible for him to change his mind?

Completely understand needing a break- take the time you need to process and we are here for you as a virtual shoulder :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry that you've been having a tough time Keely. If it's really bugging you maybe have a discussion with your DF, perhaps after the wedding when you're both less stressed. My DH was the one who wanted to wait longer initially but then I was late one month and we were both disappointed when I wasnt get pregnant so we decided to start being less careful. Maybe your DF will change his mind when the stress related to the wedding has passed.

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Today my mom told me that our neighbour's nephew took his own life recently and he was only 18 or 19. :nope: When I was that age I was depressed and had suicidal thoughts but never acted upon them. I'm so glad I didn't because it got better and I'm still alive. 

This coming week in my class we have group presentations. I feel a bit nervous about presenting and I have my portfolio due on Thursday. There's not much work I have to do for it. I just need to do the table of contents, title page, cover letter and a second reference letter. Last but not least I still have my research project to do which is due the 23rd. I do feel a bit stressed about finishing my class but not as much as the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Hope you are having a great weekend! It is Charles' 1st birthday today! We opened gifts and made breakfast, took a nap and went to the zoo. He loved the penguins and we spent a lot of time in the exhibit. It was chilly today so not a lot of people were there. I can't believe my baby is one!! What an amazing year it was and can't wait to see what new adventures come in the next!
 



Attached Files:







Photo Collage Maker_BaTFFF.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tverb84

Happy First Birthday Charles!!! :cake:

Today my mom bought Curtis and Lindzy a change table/dresser!!! It was for sell on kijiji which is pretty much like craigslist or ebay. It's a very nice dresser and perfect. Lindzy said she loves it and I think it matches their crib. The only stuff they need are bottles, diapers and receiving blankets. 

So how was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## krissie328

Oh how exciting! Happy first birthday Charles!

I am so glad your mom finally found the changing table and dresser Tara.

My weekend was yet again very busy. I have been moving and cleaning. Plus Christian has been so crabby today. Constant whining and crying. It has really been rough.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy first birthday to Charles, the first year goes by so fast :cry: Glad that he had a great day!

Sorry to hear about your neighbours' nephew Tara, very sad...


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Hi ladies... I'm going to jump in and joint you if that's okay! :winkwink:

We've decided to take a break and are officially waiting to try now. We're getting married July 9, 2016, so we're planning on trying very shortly after, if not on our honeymoon. :cloud9: Not sure that my cycles will line up perfectly for that, but we are hoping to try then so that would put me in July 2016. :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy birthday Charles! It seems like just yesterday we were all anxious for you to finally give birth, it's hard to believe it's been a year already. :cake: :hugs:

Thank you for all of the comforting words and hugs ladies. I talked to DF about how much it was bothering me and he said that we'll take a look at our finances each month starting in June and as soon as it becomes clear that our finances will be where he wants them by the time the baby is born and as soon as we have a payment plan going with our medical bills with Mercy we will start trying ASAP. I feel a lot better about it now. Also we both agreed that we like the name Julia for a girl. We aren't completely sold yet but it's a big improvement from never agreeing on any names at all. :D


----------



## tverb84

That's really good news about your conversation with your df kiki. :thumbup:

Today in class my group presented which went pretty good so now I only have two assignments left to do then I'm done!!! :happydance: My portfolio is due this Thursday and I am almost done. Next Thursday my research essay is due and I have to start that. I know I'll get it done and get my A!!!

Welcome PnkPolkaDots. :)


----------



## kksy9b

PnkPolkaDots said:


> Hi ladies... I'm going to jump in and joint you if that's okay! :winkwink:
> 
> We've decided to take a break and are officially waiting to try now. We're getting married July 9, 2016, so we're planning on trying very shortly after, if not on our honeymoon. :cloud9: Not sure that my cycles will line up perfectly for that, but we are hoping to try then so that would put me in July 2016. :happydance:

Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if there are any updates/changes and I can adjust as needed. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding too!


----------



## kksy9b

Good news about your DF Keely! I hope your TTC plans are able to happen soon! Would you like me to leave you in June or move elsewhere on the list? And I love the name Julia!

AFM, Charles had his shots yesterday. He's a little more clingy than usual (normal after shots though) but otherwise dis so great at his appointment! We have been having a lot of fun the last few days. I finally feel settled at the new house, he is thriving and things are so much better with my DH. 

I'm on CD 3 today and am SO broody! Right now I am feeling like I definitely want to try in January but I'm sure that will change. Goal wise there isn't much we are waiting on. I would really like Charles to be weaned and sleeping better at night (he's a great napper) before getting preggo. We are starting to wean next week and. I'm hoping for 3 months to be fully daytime and 6 months fully nighttime. My only concern is yhat it will mesa my cycles up. I've had normal 28 day cycles for the last 5 months. It took 7 months pp for them to regulate so hopefully weaning doesn't throw them out of wack again. 

In any case, I've got a sleeping babe on me that needs to go down (hence the rambling while we've been rocking lol). Hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## tverb84

I'm almost done my portfolio!!! :happydance: All I have to do is print off some more stuff to put in it and hand it on Thursday. Tomorrow I'm going to start my rough work for my research essay. It's not due until next Thursday so I know I'll get it done!! :thumbup:


----------



## teevee

Hi all! Brand new. We are waiting to try until late December 2015 - but after Christmas time. So it's practically 2016! I've just recently started to come to the realization that by this time next year, I could be pregnant, and it's so crazy to me! So the countdown is officially on, and I figured I'd join this site to talk with some ladies on similar timelines. Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome teevee.

Congrats on getting your portfolio almost done Tara. It is such a great feeling!

I mailed off my graduate portfolio today. I have my oral defense on the 24th. I am super nervous.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kksy, I started getting super broody when Isla was around 1 so totally understand where you are coming from.

Keely, glad the conversation with your DF went well :hugs:

Congrats on finishing your portfolios Tara and Krissie.

Things are good here. Isla had her surgery on Monday and did great, so happy it's over!


----------



## kksy9b

happy that her surgery went well!

krissie- congrats on finishing your portfolio! how is the new house treating you?

tara- nice job on finishing you portfolio as well!

We are about a week away from the one year mark on this thread! It's been so great getting to know all of you and hopefully by this time next year a bunch of us will be preggo or be getting ready to try! I went through our list and found several gals who are expecting. i love seeing that section grow!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Not too sure where we'll be at the next year. I've got everything crossed that maybe I can come off bcp at least towards the later end of the year. But the OH will probably want to spend some time enjoying our spare cash as we've been saving every penny for so long for our house!


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Welcome teevee.
> 
> Congrats on getting your portfolio almost done Tara. It is such a great feeling!
> 
> I mailed off my graduate portfolio today. I have my oral defense on the 24th. I am super nervous.

Oral defense? I'm sure you'll do just fine. :thumbup:

Today my teacher told our group she really liked our presentation. We got 95 or 96% out of 100!!! :happydance:

I started my rough draft of my research essay. It's about educational assistants and their roles in class rooms. We need to have at least 4-6 references in the essay so I need to get two more. I know I'll finish it!!!


----------



## krissie328

Tara- My portfolio is the cumulation of my graduate program. It was 92 pages and it's the highlights of what I have learned and done. In order to graduate I have to defend it against my graduate advisors. I have three. They review it and then will ask me questions and provide feedback. I had to do it when I got my masters so hopefully it goes similar. It is my last hurdle to get my EdS and be done with school! After 11 years in college and graduate school I am ready!!


----------



## jren

I cannot believe I am finished with school in 2 weeks. I will have to wrap up things at the university on May 5th and then I move. It's unreal how fast things are happening. 

Hi everyone! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> We are about a week away from the one year mark on this thread! It's been so great getting to know all of you and hopefully by this time next year a bunch of us will be preggo or be getting ready to try! I went through our list and found several gals who are expecting. i love seeing that section grow!

^^ agree with this 100%; will be exciting to see what the next year brings :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Tara- My portfolio is the cumulation of my graduate program. It was 92 pages and it's the highlights of what I have learned and done. In order to graduate I have to defend it against my graduate advisors. I have three. They review it and then will ask me questions and provide feedback. I had to do it when I got my masters so hopefully it goes similar. It is my last hurdle to get my EdS and be done with school! After 11 years in college and graduate school I am ready!!

Sounds intense!

Today my group found out we got 99/100 on our presentation/project!!!! :happydance: Now that I handed in my portfolio all I have to work on is my research essay. I'm going to do it on why educational assistants are important in the classroom. My mark is back up at 80%!!!!!!

When Lindzy was over on Tuesday I finally saw her bump. I can't believe Roxy is going to be here in less than three months. :shock: It's starting to sink in that there's going to be a baby in my family. I have a feeling I'm going to be babysitting a lot but I don't mind. I'm excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hi everyone. Can't believe we've been on bnb for almost a year! Wanted to share a funny story about DH and future offspring. 

Yesterday, his best friend of 14 years got married - it is a matter of time before they start trying for babies and I know that if they have them he's going to want us to get a wriggle on too! So on the way back we popped into the shops and I was looking through the children's books in Aldi and showed his a Guardians of the Galaxy coloring book I found. Rather than making a joke like he usually would, he grinned, added it to his pile at the checkout and remarked to his friend that he was going to make sure parenting was done right from the start =P I didn't have the heart to explain it might be a while after birth before our future sprogs could hold a pencil, let alone color in!

...as an aside, I have added the book to my stash for him to read to future children - it also contains a series of learn-to-read Avengers books, and a series of Dr Who adventures. No such thing as scaffolding literacy too early!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on your marks Tara, that's really awesome, you must be so proud of yourself! You're going to be an Aunt before you know it!

WhiteKhocol, that story about your DH is adorable. Never too early to start adding reading material to your future LO's collection :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

I am proud of myself! I'm still thinking of a title for my research essay.


----------



## Symphony7

Look at us go! So many ladies here finishing up degrees in the coming weeks. I am finalizing my research for my masters this weekend. Just need to do the data analysis portion and write a conclusion. Ugh, so ready to be done. One more week and two days of my independent teaching and I have officially finished and have my teaching license! So excited!

In other less awesome news...I am sick this weekend. Just a cold. It wasn't so bade yesterday but I feel so drained today. Good day to sit with my heating pad and write, although I'd rather be outside because it's so beautiful out. :/


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Certainly no such thing as reading too early, sophie is only 3 months and I read to her every night, I could be chatting a load of cobblers for all she knows (and to be fair a lot of the stories are cobbler) but she lays looking at me reading and it calms her (unless she's in one of her inconsolable moods), I'm hoping that it will start good foundations for reading when she is older.

I'm taking her swimming soon (when I can get there), I'm pretty nervous, what if she hates it and screams the place down and we end up leaving after a minute....how embarrassing lol.

Were really getting somewhere with the house now, can't wait till its finished, it's eating up all of my maternity leave


----------



## tverb84

Symphony7 said:


> Look at us go! So many ladies here finishing up degrees in the coming weeks. I am finalizing my research for my masters this weekend. Just need to do the data analysis portion and write a conclusion. Ugh, so ready to be done. One more week and two days of my independent teaching and I have officially finished and have my teaching license! So excited!
> 
> In other less awesome news...I am sick this weekend. Just a cold. It wasn't so bade yesterday but I feel so drained today. Good day to sit with my heating pad and write, although I'd rather be outside because it's so beautiful out. :/

Congrats! :amartass::thumbup:

I started my brainstorm today for my research essay. It's going to be called What are the benefits of working as an educational assistant. I can't believe this coming week will be be last week. I'm excited but sad at the same time that it's going to be over.


----------



## jren

Congrats Symphony! We are both getting so close! Crazy to believe. :)

Congrats to you tverb!! It feels so exciting when another semester is completed.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Ladies, I am suffering from the baby bug so badly! It's been like this a few days now and it's driving me crazy! With the exception of the GotG coloring book I've been very restrained and not said anything to DH but I know many of you will understand what I mean when I say it is SO HARD! I just want to call the shot and say 'we're doing it, and doing it now!' even though I know it doesn't work that way.

Argh!


----------



## Symphony7

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Ladies, I am suffering from the baby bug so badly! It's been like this a few days now and it's driving me crazy! With the exception of the GotG coloring book I've been very restrained and not said anything to DH but I know many of you will understand what I mean when I say it is SO HARD! I just want to call the shot and say 'we're doing it, and doing it now!' even though I know it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Argh!

You're not alone, me too! I was good this semester because I was so incredibly busy and stressed from the internship. But now that it's coming down to finals time, I am getting that familiar itch. I also always am more broody in the spring and summer, that's when I'd like to have a baby, maybe that's why. 

I broke down the other day and bought a baby item. :blush: I saw this adorable lamb night light at Target and had to have it. Luckily my husband is the one encouraging me to go ahead and start buying things now to spread it out. I still feel a little weird doing it though.


----------



## tverb84

jren said:


> Congrats Symphony! We are both getting so close! Crazy to believe. :)
> 
> Congrats to you tverb!! It feels so exciting when another semester is completed.

You can call me Tara. It feels weird being called by my username. :haha: Today I noticed that my wallet has the same name as my future niece. I'm going to give it to her when she's old enough.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Weekend awesome. Wedding, tying up Sinhala New Year celebrations, work at my second job and an EPIC steak dinner last night to celebrate a friend's birthday. Making the most of being able to eat rare meat! How was everyone else's?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

WhiteKhocol, completely understand how tough it is to wait. Before Isla was born I got quite sick and had to put off TTC for awhile. If you're really broody and it makes sense for you to try a bit earlier maybe talk to your DH about it? Otherwise, I found keeping busy with friends, yoga, house renovations, etc helped me to pass the time...

We had a good weekend. Busy with a couple of playdates, errands and lots of time outside as we finally had beautiful weather here :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Mine was good didn't do much. Today I got my portfolio back and I got 69/70!!!! :happydance: My mark is 82.98% right now!!! Tomorrow I'm going to work on my research essay and I know I'm going to get it done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

That's great Tara!

I had a busy weekend. We moved Friday and we unpacked and finished some stuff up Saturday. Thankfully we got to go fishing Sunday and relax.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great job Tara! :thumbup:

Glad that the move went well Krissie; hope you're having fun settling into your new place!


----------



## Lozz4

really hoping you ladies can help me , so hi so I'm new to the whole 'conceiving' thing and new to the site . I've been reading all the posts and need some advice . me and my fiancé have been trying since November last year but I was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst in December which is still there now. my day of my last period was 4th April and my ovulation was 15th which has changed because my period has started 8 days early , so ovulation would of been the 7th. I started spotting last night and this morning there was light to dark red blood and I'm using a tampon and pad. I've got really bad cramps , nausea , tired and headaches. me and my partner had intercourse 6th , 8th , 10th and 17th . sorry to babble on just really need some advice as I'm confused because my doctors want to put me on the pill as we've sort of given up trying :/ . just really want to be pregnant . it's really distressful :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

Lozz4 said:


> really hoping you ladies can help me , so hi so I'm new to the whole 'conceiving' thing and new to the site . I've been reading all the posts and need some advice . me and my fiancé have been trying since November last year but I was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst in December which is still there now. my day of my last period was 4th April and my ovulation was 15th which has changed because my period has started 8 days early , so ovulation would of been the 7th. I started spotting last night and this morning there was light to dark red blood and I'm using a tampon and pad. I've got really bad cramps , nausea , tired and headaches. me and my partner had intercourse 6th , 8th , 10th and 17th . sorry to babble on just really need some advice as I'm confused because my doctors want to put me on the pill as we've sort of given up trying :/ . just really want to be pregnant . it's really distressful :coffee:

I am not really sure what you are asking. But I have taking bcp before due to cysts. It helps them to reduce in size and for me go away. It might be worth it for a couple months?? :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Glad that the move went well Krissie; hope you're having fun settling into your new place!

We are settling in better. Christian had a rough first night but has done well since then. The cat moved in yesterday so Christian has had a great time yelling at him. :haha:

DH has gone to swing shift. I work 8:00-4:00 and he works 4:00pm-2:30am. I thought I would be okay with it but I am frustrated with how much he is missing with Christian. I thought at first he could watch him during the day but that won't work since Christian wakes up around 6:30-7:30 every morning. I have been having him do Christian's morning routine but that's really only like a half hour. :nope:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Glad that the move went well Krissie; hope you're having fun settling into your new place!
> 
> We are settling in better. Christian had a rough first night but has done well since then. The cat moved in yesterday so Christian has had a great time yelling at him. :haha:
> 
> DH has gone to swing shift. I work 8:00-4:00 and he works 4:00pm-2:30am. I thought I would be okay with it but I am frustrated with how much he is missing with Christian. I thought at first he could watch him during the day but that won't work since Christian wakes up around 6:30-7:30 every morning. I have been having him do Christian's morning routine but that's really only like a half hour. :nope:Click to expand...

What is it with kids and cats? Isla likes to terrorize ours as well :haha:

That would be really tough with your DH working an opposite shift. I find after working all day, picking up Isla and making dinner I am beat. My DH and I trade off (one of us does dinner clean up, the other does bedtime with Isla) which makes it easier so I can't imagine having to do it on my own :nope:. Is this shift temporary or long-term? I would have him take on more responsibility on the weekend if possible so you can get some rest/a break.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lozz4 said:


> really hoping you ladies can help me , so hi so I'm new to the whole 'conceiving' thing and new to the site . I've been reading all the posts and need some advice . me and my fiancé have been trying since November last year but I was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst in December which is still there now. my day of my last period was 4th April and my ovulation was 15th which has changed because my period has started 8 days early , so ovulation would of been the 7th. I started spotting last night and this morning there was light to dark red blood and I'm using a tampon and pad. I've got really bad cramps , nausea , tired and headaches. me and my partner had intercourse 6th , 8th , 10th and 17th . sorry to babble on just really need some advice as I'm confused because my doctors want to put me on the pill as we've sort of given up trying :/ . just really want to be pregnant . it's really distressful :coffee:

Did your doctor say that the cyst would affect your ability to get pregnant? I would have a discussion with them about it further. If your doctors not being helpful I would go to another one and get a second opinion. If you still want to TTC I would definitely avoid going on the pill. Are you using OPKs or temping to track ovulation? You should check out the TTC section on this forum as there is lots of good advice there. Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## krissie328

I know feel sorry when Christian gets more mobile. But we had a toddler over the other day and the cat was letting him roll over him so he is a pretty mellow cat. 

It is a permanent position. We had a pretty good routine going and I was finally feeling like things were a bit more even. So hopefully he will pick up some of the slack on weekends/when he gets home. I will say at least he is getting the morning feeds after he gets home and that has let me sleep better.


----------



## tverb84

So I'm more than halfway done my essay. :happydance: I just have to write the rest out from my graphic organizer and type it up.

Oh and I saw on facebook that one of my cousins is pregnant with her 1st baby!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah, she loves my cats but the feeling really isn't mutual. The one is very mellow though, the other day he just laid there while she decorated him with stickers :haha:

That does sound tough Krissie but hopefully you guys will be able to figure out a routine that works. At least he is doing mornings which gives you a bit of a break.

Awesome that you are almost done your essay Tara and congrats to your cousin!


----------



## tverb84

I finished my essay!!! :happydance: It just needs to reviewed again tomorrow by someone in my class and I need to do the cover and reference pages. After I do that and hand in my essay I'm all done!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel really good about this essay much better than the last one.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey everyone! 

Sorry I've been missing. I pop on once in a while, but haven't really posted much...I've been taking a little break from the forums. I had a rough time after my last cycle. Feeling better now though.

My OH and I set a date for our wedding - February 29, 2016. :happydance: We're an odd couple, so we wanted an awesomely odd wedding date. :haha:
Also, we're moving in 5 days. :happydance:
And another month and a half (ish) my kids will be moving back in with me. :happydance: 

I can't believe how much a year difference has made with my entire life, but I'm so happy with it. :cloud9:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I feel like I've missed a ton! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sounds like you've been busy Aidens!

Congrats on setting a wedding date (I love it :haha:) and yay that your kids are going to be back with you so soon :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Wow Aidens you have been busy! Congrats on setting your date. Our original date was Feb. 29, 2008. But we live in a very conservative area so we decided to get married before living together. I am so happy you are getting your kids back with you!! That is fantastic. Good luck with the move. 

Not much going on here. I have my oral defense tomorrow and then just two more weeks and I am done!! I am planning to go clean our rental after work so then I should be done with that and can really focus on getting the house organized. Christian has adjusted well. Now that all his toys and crib are there he doesn't seem to care. I am really relieved because he was throwing major fits for awhile every time we went.


----------



## tverb84

I am officially done my class!!!!!!!! :happydance: It feels so good to be done!!! My mark should be up by Sunday and I know I'll pass!!! :thumbup:

Also my thumb got cut by a staple today. Not the stapler one little staple my thumb even bled a little on my title page oops. :haha: I didn't notice until I looked down and saw red marks on the page. 

Good luck with your oral defense tomorrow Krissie.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck today Krissie, I hope that it goes well. Also, great news that Christian is settling into the new house so well.

Congrats on completing your class Tara, you must be so happy!


----------



## tverb84

Yes it feels soooooo nice. Now I don't really know what I want to do. 

Last night I joined Pampers perks for when we'll need to get diapers for Roxy when she comes over. Tonight I'm going to try and join Huggies it wasn't working properly last night.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on being done with your class Tara!

I hope your defense went well Krissie...I'm sure it will be such a relief to have it done and finish the move/unpacking and organizing. You will have to do something fun to celebrate! And I probably missed it, but have you and your DH decide to push back TTC until next year (saw your ticker)?

What a great wedding date Aidens!! And soon you will b moved and settled in with your kiddos :cloud9: The next year is going to be amazing for you!

mrs eddie- how are you feeling with your pregnancy? Hope all is going well!!

Congrats to all the ladies getting ready to finish up degrees!

AFM, it has been a week!! We had Charles' party last weekend, which was amazing! He had a great time and I really enjoyed getting to fellowship with so many friends and family. Then during the night Monday he got sick :( Ran a fever for two days spiking at 103.3 before finally breaking Wednesday morning. He then had diarrhea throughout the day yesterday. He completely lost his appetite all week and finally today started eating again. You could tell this afternoon he was worn out and still a little extra snuggly, but for the most part seems back to normal! Hoping he is back to 100% tomorrow so we can get out of the house and do something fun!


----------



## krissie328

Oh poor Charles, I hope he gets back to his normal self soon.

I am not sure when we are going to start ttc. I still want to try this summer but I'm not sure on the timing. I'm scared we won't catch as soon and then end up with a big gap. But my ticker represents the absolute latest we will try. If we don't try this summer we might in January.

And... I did pass my defense! So relieved. Two more weeks of class then I graduate.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I've definitely been busy. It's been nice, though. :)

Tara - Congrats on finishing your class! :happydance:

krissie - I'm glad Christian has adjusted to the new house. That's got to make things quite a bit easier. Also, glad you passed your defense! Hope the next two weeks fly by for you. :thumbup:

kk - Glad Charles had a great party! Sorry he's been sick, though. Hopefully he feels better and is back to his normal self soon. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats krissie!! What an amazing accomplishment for you! I can leave you in May for now and just move once you know for sure if you'd like!

Charles is feeling a lot better today. Nursing a bit more (just starting to wean) but otherwise normal! We went out on a momna- son date. Got some soup for lunch and then went to an indoor play place. He was climbing everywhere by himself and had so much fun! Then some older kids ( 3 or 4 y/o) wanted to play with him by chasing etc. He got a bit scared/overwhelmed and ran to me wanting up and did not want back down. It was really nice to get out for a bit!


----------



## tverb84

I'm still waiting for my final mark to be posted. I just checked not too long ago but it's still not up yet. I'll check again before going to bed later.

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Mine is over =( it's early Monday morning and I'm about to schlep myself out of bed and get ready for work.

Weekend was awesome!!! We went to Heston Blumenthal's pop-up restaurant The Fat Duck at Crown Casino here in Melbourne. You can't reserve tables at this place - husband won a table for six in a ballot late last year (we still had to pay though - and I won't say how much!!). Definitely one of those times I'm glad we waited for having children because it was a lovely but very adult afternoon. We came out of 17 courses feeling very satisfied!! Walking back to the car I kicked my shoes off as I was in HEELS (as opposed to the more diminutive heels) so hubby stopped and asked if I wanted to buy new ones as my belated birthday present (our shopping trip before degenerated into buying shoes for him). I came out of Nine West (!) with a beautiful pair of black leather strappies and our friend talked me into a pair of orange suede sandals with heels as well. Happy belated birthday to me!

Spent all day yesterday avoiding work and writing a few stockpile pieces for the blog and finding referees for a job application I'd like to put in.

Now back to the grindstone!


----------



## krissie328

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Mine is over =( it's early Monday morning and I'm about to schlep myself out of bed and get ready for work.
> 
> Weekend was awesome!!! We went to Heston Blumenthal's pop-up restaurant The Fat Duck at Crown Casino here in Melbourne. You can't reserve tables at this place - husband won a table for six in a ballot late last year (we still had to pay though - and I won't say how much!!). Definitely one of those times I'm glad we waited for having children because it was a lovely but very adult afternoon. We came out of 17 courses feeling very satisfied!! Walking back to the car I kicked my shoes off as I was in HEELS (as opposed to the more diminutive heels) so hubby stopped and asked if I wanted to buy new ones as my belated birthday present (our shopping trip before degenerated into buying shoes for him). I came out of Nine West (!) with a beautiful pair of black leather strappies and our friend talked me into a pair of orange suede sandals with heels as well. Happy belated birthday to me!
> 
> Spent all day yesterday avoiding work and writing a few stockpile pieces for the blog and finding referees for a job application I'd like to put in.
> 
> Now back to the grindstone!

Sounds like a lovely weekend and a great belated birthday surprise!


----------



## krissie328

I've been having a good weekend. Just hanging out with Christian and getting a few things done around the house. Its pretty windy today so I haven't been able to plant my plants like I wanted to. But I have got my first coat of paint on the walls of my craft room. I am so excited to get that set up. 

I gave Christian some toy musical instruments and he has been having a blast. He also tried so strawberries and was not impressed. But had a great time squishing and making a mess with them. 

Six more weeks left of work before summer break! And I am very very ready for it!


----------



## Symphony7

I laws came into town yesterday and had them and my dad and his GF for dinner. I went all out making steak with onion blue cheese cream sauce, twice baked potatoes, broccoli salad, and a dulce de leche pineapple Napoleon. Mmm! Today I went and rode Baron, he was very good compared to the last three days when he was a monster. Took a nap today and had some leftovers and now just getting myself ready for my last week of my internship! Yay! Need to print some pamphlets and get a PowerPoint together for my presentations Wednesday, then finish editing my paper and I'm done!


----------



## tverb84

Guess what guys my final mark is 82%!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I got 80/100 on my final essay!!!!! :thumbup: I did better than I thought I would!!!!!! :happydance:

Oh and today I felt a bit of baby lust when I saw a woman who's pregnant at the gym. Haven't felt that in a while and my cousin is having her baby shower in July. I'm excited for that!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sounds like everyone had a wonderful weekend! I actually got to go out on a date night with my DH which was lovely, we had a great time!

WhiteKhocol8, that dinner sounds amazing!!!! Sounds like you had a great weekend all around.

Krissie, congrats on passing, an amazing accomplishment. So cute that Christian loves musical instruments. Isla was always a fan of music too, we used to go to a Kindermusik class, which she loved! 

Kksy, glad Charles is feeling better; so awful when they are sick...


----------



## tverb84

Today I had such a lazy day. :blush: I didn't go for my walk mainly because I didn't have the motivation and my left foot was sore because a blister almost formed yesterday. I am going to the gym tomorrow though. :thumbup:

Does anyone have a specific brand of diapers they use? I've been thinking of buy a pack for when Roxy comes over. I know it's a bit too soon but I'd rather be prepared beforehand.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- I would ask Lindzy what kind she is using. Soemtimes babies have allergies to them so it would be better just to keep to what she does. Same goes for wipes. Christian got a major rash when he was a few weeks old and it was awful.

I had a doctor's appointment today and got the nuvaring. I am hoping it works for me as the barrier method is just to cumbersome. I also have some labs to check on my blood sugar and insulin levels. I know they won't be good but I want to get healthy before we start looking to ttc.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

tverb84 said:


> Does anyone have a specific brand of diapers they use?

I have a friend who swore by Huggies when her DS was small. She would stock up when they were on sale and it worked out to be okay cost-wise in comparison to other sposies. For me, when I was nannying, they hit the mark too. 

Just to chuck something different in the mix - one of my wtt indulgences has been looking at MCNs (cloth diapers). I have a stash put away as they're relatively cheap to buy and I can hide them from DH easily (same as books!). Anyone here going/thinking of going down that path (re-usables)?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I agree with Krissie, Tara, maybe ask Lindzy if she has a preference? I had samples of both Huggies and Pampers and found that I liked the Pampers newborn Swaddlers way better than the Huggies ones (I found Isla had lots of leg leakage with those). Most of my friends preferred Pampers too...

I did use the Huggies Natural Wipes and then switched to the Kirkland Natural Wipes (from Costco). Neither have ever seemed to bother Isla.


----------



## kksy9b

I agree with everyone..I would ask Lindzy what she prefers but also wait until Roxy is here to make sure she is okay with that brand. We stocked up on Huggies when I was pregnant only to find that he was allergic to them. We switched to Pampers Swaddlers and haven't had an issue.

WhiteKhocol- we primarily use cloth diapers (sposies at night and when we are going to be out and about for longer than an hour and a half or so or when I feel lazy lol). I've used all different kinds throughout the last year and can answer whatever questions you may have!


----------



## krissie328

I have really liked the Pampers Swaddlers. Never have leak issues unless they are getting to small. I use the Pampers sensitive wipes and since then have had no problems. 

I wanted to use cloth diapers but with working full time and school it just wasn't practical for me. I had a SAHM friend who used them for two of her three kiddos and loved them.


----------



## tverb84

I asked her last night and she said whatever ones are on sale. I did buy Huggies little snugglers today they were on sale from $13.99 to $9.99.

Also today this guy my mom works with sold her baby furniture so now we have a baby swing on our living room,a playpen that needs to be put together and a bottle warmer. I have no clue if the swing and playpen are staying here or going with Curtis and Lindzy. My mom still needs to get the travel system from him which she'll probably bring home from work.

These past two days I've been gassy. :blush: I have a feeling my period is going to start in a few days.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe tomorrow is May 1st already. This year is just flying by!! Only two months until Roxy is born!!! :happydance: I love how my ticker is getting closer and closer.


----------



## krissie328

It really is flying by! She is due around Christian's first birthday.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I can't believe it is already May either; I am running out of time to get stuff done before Ethan is born :haha:

Exciting that you will be meeting your niece so soon Tara!


----------



## MamaByrd

I can't believe it May already either! So much change is happening for me this month & this time next year I'll be getting married & TTC! (If all goes to plan :haha:)


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> It really is flying by! She is due around Christian's first birthday.

She's due about a month after Lindzy's birthday which is June 7th. Not only is Lindzy pregnant, her brother and sister in law are having a baby boy due about two or three weeks before Lindzy. I was in the same class and grade as her brother in grade school and Lindzy went to the same school too. 

So what is everyone doing for the weekend? Tomorrow I'm volunteering with the blood clinic at the mall to recruit new donors and after that I'm going with my mom to visit her aunt. I'm going to have Taco Bell for lunch tomorrow I have such a craving for it. :blush:

It is exciting Mrs. Eddie!!!


----------



## krissie328

We are traveling out of town to see my in-laws for fil birthday. I'm a little annoyed everyone is going to see the Avenger's movie and I can't because I have nobody to watch Christian. I just find it very inconsiderate of them, but typical. I am hoping to go shopping for some clothes for summer anyways.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

It's Saturday night here. I spent today at a conference for school, will be studying and writing tonight, then tomorrow we are going to yum cha with a friend, and having DH's family over in the evening for dinner.

We have also started planning our next road trip! Last summer we drove across the Nullarbor Plain and back. This year we are driving to Uluru, if everything goes to plan. DH is an amazing driver long distance, so I'll be buying yarn and knitting all the way up and back! I'm excited already!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## kksy9b

Wahoo! My ticker is under a year now! Its not persay when we are trying, but still fun knowing we are roughly at the halfway point!


----------



## tverb84

So how was everyone's weekend? Mine was pretty good and busy. Yesterday I volunteered for the blood clinic at the mall to recruit new donors. We did sign up
a few who stopped by the booth and there were people who said they were too "busy" to stop and learn about donating blood. Some of them were rude and didn't even look our way. :growlmad: Their blood could help someone's life who is in need of it and don't seem to care about that. I would love to donate again but I have low iron and after having my seizure I don't want to take the risk

Last night I went to my mom's aunt with my mom. It was fun and I'm glad I went. I ate too much food and drank three mikes hard cherry lemonade. It was soooooooooooooooo good. I would for sure drink it again. My mom and I didn't get home until after midnight. Needless to say, I'm still tired from last night. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Congrats krissie!! What an amazing accomplishment for you! I can leave you in May for now and just move once you know for sure if you'd like!

Can you move me to June 2016? I have decided we should wait. That way Christian will be old enough to do half day preschool and my friend who watches Christian will be able to watch the new baby. It helps us avoid daycare for both which I find very appealing and worth the wait.


----------



## kksy9b

krissie328 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Congrats krissie!! What an amazing accomplishment for you! I can leave you in May for now and just move once you know for sure if you'd like!
> 
> Can you move me to June 2016? I have decided we should wait. That way Christian will be old enough to do half day preschool and my friend who watches Christian will be able to watch the new baby. It helps us avoid daycare for both which I find very appealing and worth the wait.Click to expand...

Done! Sounds like a good plan to wait for you :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks, it wasn't an easy decision but one I am comfortable with. It was also prompted with dh going to swing shift. Its way harder for me to come home after work and deal with Christian and a baby. So this way Christian will be more independent. 

Plus I am working on my health. I saw my doctor last week and while I dont have my labs back I know my blood sugar has been high. Been on my diet again for a week and have seen such an improvement in my numbers and the way I feel! 

I don't quite have dh convensed to wait but at this point I need the time.

Hmm, sorry about that.


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday my mom brought home the travel system for Roxy. Today I figured out how to attach the infant cat seat to the stroller which wasn't very hard. It's a chicco one that's black,gray and green not too flashy at all. It's also in great shape and works wonderful.

Tomorrow I have an appointment at an unemployment centre to see how they can find me a job. :thumbup: My aunt went there a few months ago and took a computer class which after she was guaranteed a job. She said she starts part time on Friday and I'm glad for her since she's been looking for a job for over two years.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## krissie328

Good luck on the job hunt Tara.. Maybe they can find you something in your field.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) The appointment went well and she told me about this culinary apprenticeship that starts in July. Next Tuesday and Thursday I'm going for a employment training class. Honestly I'm not sure what's going to happen in it. 

This afternoon I realized that once Roxy starts crawling we'll have to baby proof our kitchen, living room and put a baby gate at our stairs. I knew babies needed a lot of things but didn't think it would be this much. :haha: I'm even reading up on different milestones babies reach at different ages and whatnot. Today I was practicing yet again with the car seat attached to the stroller. :blush: It's very lightweight and easy to maneuver. I could be an aunt in about two months from now!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Haha, yea babies do need a lot more than I ever expected. We are working on baby proofing. That's a big chore. I had no idea how much was dangerous to my curious little guy. He particularly loves to chew and pull on cords. 

I always thought being a pastry chef would be awesome. I will be eligible to retire at 56 and told my husband I wouldn't mind opening a pastry/candy shop. I thought my sister could go in with me since she is am awesome cook. Might even make it a deli/bakery. That's my retirement dream anyways. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats to lockandkey! I just saw that she is expecting!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Congrats to lockandkey! I just saw that she is expecting!

Yay! Congrats.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Lockandkey, very exciting!

Glad to see all of you ladies are doing well. Krissie, your plan to wait to TTC sounds like it makes the most sense for you. I can't imagine trying to look after Isla on my own at nights now if my DH was doing shift work, that would be really tough. 

Everything here is well. I did just find out that I failed my one hour glucose test :cry: I think the fact that I ate fruit before might have altered my results as my sugars were just a little bit over what they would like. I have none of the risk factors for GD, in fact my MW told me to skip the test altogether. Now I have to take the stupid longer one; at least I will know for sure if I have GD (silver lining???? :haha:)


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Haha, yea babies do need a lot more than I ever expected. We are working on baby proofing. That's a big chore. I had no idea how much was dangerous to my curious little guy. He particularly loves to chew and pull on cords.
> 
> I always thought being a pastry chef would be awesome. I will be eligible to retire at 56 and told my husband I wouldn't mind opening a pastry/candy shop. I thought my sister could go in with me since she is am awesome cook. Might even make it a deli/bakery. That's my retirement dream anyways. :)

That sounds like a pretty cool dream. 

Today I tried to put the car seat facing the opposite way in the stroller but it didn't click and now I know to do pretty much everything. :thumbup: Only two more months until Roxy is born!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: I'm still getting used to the baby stuff in our living room. :haha: Today my mom brought home the last part of the swing, it's a bar with a little mirror in a the shape of a bear's head,a teething ring and a rattle that makes noise. 

Congrats on your bpf lockandkey!!!!! 

Can you take your test again Mrs.Eddie?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tara, I have to take the two hour test this time, which I have to fast for. I have to book it on Monday, hopefully I can get it over with soon.

Only two months until your niece arrives, crazy! Time is really flying by!


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about failing the glucose test Mrs. Eddie....when I took mine I had just a plain piece of toast for breakfast and scheduled it for right after...it's crazy how eating some fruit can throw it off. Hope you pass the 2 hour! Here if you fail you have to sit for a 3 hour repeat test ...shudder...really hoping to pass next time around as well :)

Any fun weekend plans? We have dinner with some friends tomorrow and then relaxing at home on mothers day. And next week my DH is off work yhr back half of the week! So excited to get some extra time with him!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks kksy; I should have been more careful about what I ate, I was the first time and passed with flying colours. Sucks as I've actually been much healthier this pregnancy. 

Aw well, my DH is going to drop me off and pick me up and take me to brunch after :thumbup:

Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned. We're probably going to a food truck festival thing with some friends on Saturday and I have prenatal yoga the same day. Sunday I get to relax all day and have some me time, which I am super excited about!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Mrs. Eddie. Hopefully it was just the fruit.

We don't have any official plans for the weekend. I am hoping we will get to go for a drive and a picnic for mothers day.

Tomorrow I need to spray the yard and do some yard cleaning. It has been neglected for a long time and needs some love. And it's suppose to be nice.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Tara, I have to take the two hour test this time, which I have to fast for. I have to book it on Monday, hopefully I can get it over with soon.
> 
> Only two months until your niece arrives, crazy! Time is really flying by!

Is it safe to fast during pregnancy?

This morning I either fainted or had a another seizure. :nope: I don't remember much but after I got dressed I felt dizzy like I did before my seizure in January. I can't even remember where it happened but I have a scrape on my left knee and one on my shoulder. I texted my mom after it happened and she came home from work and stayed the rest of the day. She called the neurologist and I have an appointment this Thursday at 2pm. I feel fine now just my legs are sore.


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs eddie- the food truck festival sounds like a lot of fun! And alone time is always amazing isn't it? Lol

Krissie- have fun with getting your yard all cleaned up! I think it can be therapeutic sometimes :)

Tara- oh no! That must have been so scary! I hope your appointment goes well. Were they ever able to determine anything from the last round of tests and MRIs?

AFM- I have unexpectedly found myself in the TWW this cycle. AF is due either Sunday or Monday. Have been very nauseated this week after most meals, sometimes for hours. I wasn't even thinking possible pregnancy, maybe just a bug until my DH said something on Wednesday, which got me thinking. I think its unlikely but there is always a chance. Tested negative yesterday with FMU. Today tested in the afternoon with a 2 hour hold. Faint line (i mean...FAINT) showed up within the time frame, but only when you hold it to the light. Makes me think its an evap. I may test tomorrow morning since it would have been 48 hours since the last FMU test..but we will see. I have very mixed emotions about it and am leaning (somewhqt heavily)towards wanting not to be. Of course, if I am it will be a good thing and a blessing ..will just take some getting used to.


----------



## tverb84

Last round of years? My mri came back fine nothing wrong but haven't heard back about my eeg.


----------



## kksy9b

Was supposed to say last round of tests..whoops!


----------



## skycastles

Just popping by since I'm browsing the forums recently to wish all of you ladies a very happy mother's day this weekend:flower:
kksy9b.. hope whatever the outcome is, it works out the best for your family..
Tara, take care!
Mrs.eddie.. hope the second test shows you have nothing to worry about.. congrats on having a baby boy! One of each sounds so lovely


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Was supposed to say last round of tests..whoops!

My mri came back fine and I don't know the results of the eeg yet. Maybe I'll find out Thursday. Today it feels like my body was hit by a car and it feels the same way after my seizure in January. The back of the left side of my head hurts when I rub it. I'm going to see how I feel in the morning if I want to go to the gym.

Thanks sky. :)

How's everyone else's weekend so far?


----------



## krissie328

Well I've had a lovely weekend. We celebrated mmother's day today and dh took me to the greenhouse and I got some beautiful flowers and then he gave me a beautiful necklace. It was lovely for my first mother's day. :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Krissie- sounds like a wonderful day!

Wishing everyone a very Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## krissie328

Happy mother's day everyone!


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Tara- I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> Krissie- sounds like a wonderful day!
> 
> Wishing everyone a very Happy Mother's Day!

Same here. Today I saw Lindzy when my mom and I went to visit my grandma at the nursing home. Lindzy actually looked pregnant this time when I saw her. This morning I texted her Happy soon to be mom's day which she texted back thank you. :) My legs are still sore from what happened on Friday and I have two bruises on my left arm. Hopefully my body will feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy Belated Mother's Day Ladies :flower: I had a fabulous day with DH and Isla, I hope you all enjoyed your days too!

Tara, I hope you figure out what's going on soon, sucks not knowing. Probably not a great idea to fast during pregnancy but it's the best way for them to accurately monitor your sugar. They have suggested that I have a late night snack the night before, which I will definitely be doing. 

Kksy, very interesting re your tests. Have you tested again?

Thanks skycastles, we are very excited to be having one of each!


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow I'm going to this resume writing class. It's from 9am-3pm so I'm not sure if I'll be going to the gym. I might go after not sure yet. It does suck not knowing, hopefully I'll get some answers Thursday and Friday. Along with the neurologist appointment I have a doctor's appointment on Friday afternoon too.


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs Eddie- I'm glad you had a nice Mothers Day! Mine was perfect- included a nap, bath, time by myself at the craft store, playtime with DS, games with DH...it was great! :)

Tested again this morning after AF didn't show and it was negative. Started spotting in the afternoon so the witch is on her way and should be here full force tomorrow. The line from the other day must have been an evap. I'm okay with it though. All 3 of us will be in a much better spot for a new baby next year as opposed to now. We are still going to consider trying in Jan for a month and if not, then will start next April. We've brought our date up 3 months so far!!


----------



## Radiance

Oh thank you for whoever remembered my little girl! I haven't been in here for SO long! We lost another baby girl on April 11th (my birthday). My husband feels done but we have agreed to rediscuss in 6 months. I just can't give it up. We will be trying the earliest in 2017. There's no group for it so thought I would join back in, in here ;)


----------



## Symphony7

Radiance said:


> Oh thank you for whoever remembered my little girl! I haven't been in here for SO long! We lost another baby girl on April 11th (my birthday). My husband feels done but we have agreed to rediscuss in 6 months. I just can't give it up. We will be trying the earliest in 2017. There's no group for it so thought I would join back in, in here ;)

Well welcome back but I'm sorry it's under such sad circumstances. :hugs: So sorry for your loss of your little girl.


----------



## kksy9b

Radiance said:


> Oh thank you for whoever remembered my little girl! I haven't been in here for SO long! We lost another baby girl on April 11th (my birthday). My husband feels done but we have agreed to rediscuss in 6 months. I just can't give it up. We will be trying the earliest in 2017. There's no group for it so thought I would join back in, in here ;)

Oh sweetie, I am so so sorry for you loss. I cannot imagine what you are going through but know that you are very welcome here. We are all here to help encourage and lift you up, give you a place to vent to or whatever it is you are needing. I know that your rainbow will be in your arms soon I added you to a 2017 section on the front :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KKsy, glad that you had a great day as well. At least you know what's going on now if AF is on her way. Exciting that your TTC date keeps moving up.

Radiance, welcome back :hi: I am so sorry to hear of your recent loss and am sending you big :hugs: You must be a very strong woman to be able to continue to TTC and I really hope that you are blessed with your rainbow very soon.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry for your loss Radiance. I hope you get your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

Thanks everyone!! I really appreciate it. My 2nd living child will be in school next year. I currently stay at home with him. So I'm planning on going back to college hopefully this summer, if not, it will be in September. It will keep me busy :)


----------



## kksy9b

Radiance- What are you going to study when you go back to school?

Tara- I hope you are able to get some answers this week at your doctors appointments. How are you feeling? I hope that the soreness is going away


----------



## tverb84

My legs are still a bit sore and I do feel a bit dizzy sometimes. I have the neurologist appointment Thursday afternoon and a doctors appointment Friday afternoon depending on how it goes Thursday. I still have bruises too from when I fell. 

Today I went to a resume writing class and it was pretty cool. I'm glad I went and the 2nd part is on Thursday before I go to my appointment. On Friday I have this information session to go to about this culinary apprenticeship which starts in July after Roxy is born. It sounds pretty cool from what I heard.


----------



## Radiance

kksy9b said:


> Radiance- What are you going to study when you go back to school?

A question I ask myself a lot! :haha: I have my A.S. in early childhood education. I stopped going to college and working at for the school district when Elijah was stillbirth. I have no desire for teaching, at least in this time. I was also going to school for nursing. I love the medical field but I'm not sure where I want to be in it anymore. I guess I lost myself during all of my losses. Ill be taking a few random classes that will helpful give some ideas.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tara, I hope the doctor is able to give you some answers. Glad that your resume writing course went well. 

Radiance, I think going back to school will be a wonderful distraction. Trying a few different classes sounds like an amazing option for you. I am actually taking a class right now through correspondence and am loving it; though it is odd to be a student again :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Same here. I'm glad my aunt told me about the unemployed help centre. After tomorrow I'm going to have a cover letter and resume. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

That's awesome Tara. I hope you get something soon that you enjoy.

Afm, Christian has been showing a ton of interest in food finally! So far he has ate eggs, star wars Graham crackers and pb and j sandwich. For a Kid that refused to eat anything not pureed a week ago I'm very excited. :D

He has also stared pulling up and getting mobile. Something is sure clicking for him.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great news Tara, hope you find an amazing job soon!

Krissie, sounds like Christian is going through some exciting changes. It's always so nice once they start eating more things. I did more of a BWL approach with Isla and she ate really well until she was about 13 months old and then became Ms. Picky Pants. Of course she scarfs down everything they put in front of her at day care but at home it's hit or miss :growlmad:


----------



## tverb84

So I had the last work shop today for cover letters/resumes and I'm glad I went. I have a new resume now which I really like. :thumbup:

This afternoon I had an appointment with the neurologist and he said it sounded like I had another seizure last Friday. He wants me to take meds to control the seizures. He said there are not many side effects just drowsiness and it would take up to a week for my body to get used to the meds. I also told my dad about everything from January until today. He freaked out a bit but calmed down after a while. It felt good to tell him after all this time but I didn't know how. :shrug: He also told me my grandma (his mom) had epilepsy so I could of gotten it from his side. Plus one of my cousins had a seizure last year sometime. Right now I'm not sure when I'll start the meds. I need to be on them for three years.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I hope the meds help Tara, it must be really scary to have seizures. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## tverb84

It is pretty scary especially when I'm by myself. My mom told me she wants me to start them next Friday which is the 22nd. I don't really want to take meds but it's better than having seizures.

So what's everyone doing for the weekend? It's the long weekend here in Canada which pretty much is the start of summer!!! :happydance: A lot of people open up their pools during the long weekend.


----------



## Symphony7

Ladies! I have reached my big milestone before TTC. Today is my graduation day! I officially have a Masters in Education and as soon as all my paperwork is in I will have a license to teach K-6 in Virginia. I cannot believe it, it feels like forever and no time at all in the same moment. Really can't believe I am a teacher after all these years of wanting to be one. 

Now to get a job but I think I had an excellent chance of gettin hired at my internship school. I interviewed a week and a half ago for 3/4/5 openings. Crossing my fingers! I had all my kids from this year sign my graduation cap this week. I'll post a picture later it's really cute!

Just one more year of waiting for me. It surreal, I never thought this day would get here.


----------



## krissie328

Symphony7 said:


> Ladies! I have reached my big milestone before TTC. Today is my graduation day! I officially have a Masters in Education and as soon as all my paperwork is in I will have a license to teach K-6 in Virginia. I cannot believe it, it feels like forever and no time at all in the same moment. Really can't believe I am a teacher after all these years of wanting to be one.
> 
> Now to get a job but I think I had an excellent chance of gettin hired at my internship school. I interviewed a week and a half ago for 3/4/5 openings. Crossing my fingers! I had all my kids from this year sign my graduation cap this week. I'll post a picture later it's really cute!
> 
> Just one more year of waiting for me. It surreal, I never thought this day would get here.

Congrats hun! Enjoy your day. And fingers crossed you get a job offer soon.


----------



## tverb84

Symphony7 said:


> Ladies! I have reached my big milestone before TTC. Today is my graduation day! I officially have a Masters in Education and as soon as all my paperwork is in I will have a license to teach K-6 in Virginia. I cannot believe it, it feels like forever and no time at all in the same moment. Really can't believe I am a teacher after all these years of wanting to be one.
> 
> Now to get a job but I think I had an excellent chance of gettin hired at my internship school. I interviewed a week and a half ago for 3/4/5 openings. Crossing my fingers! I had all my kids from this year sign my graduation cap this week. I'll post a picture later it's really cute!
> 
> Just one more year of waiting for me. It surreal, I never thought this day would get here.

Congrats!!!!! :thumbup:

Tomorrow I'm going to get a medical bracelet so if I have another seizure people will know who to call or what to do. Also I'm going back to the gym after not going for a week!!!!! :happydance:

Oh and I changed my signature for my niece. I was getting bored with the one I had. I'm getting sooooooooo excited about becoming an aunt in less than two months!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on so many of you graduating soon. How exciting!

I'm officially on my last cycle before the one that I wanted to TTC so I'm both excited and nervous. My next AF is due June 14th and I'm not sure that DF will be ready then. I hope so, I've already been waiting for so long and hate the thought of waiting even longer. I just want to be pregnant again, Liam is so independent and such a big boy now. I can't imagine how much more-so he will be by the time baby #2 comes along.

We got the flowers for the wedding done yesterday. I'm so ready to get this wedding over with, I already feel like I've been married for the few years. Everything is coming together nicely, now pretty much all we have to do is get married. Then it's on to baby making, preferrably ASAP.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I didn't realize it was so close. Hopefully your oh will be ready.

I officially finished my requirements two weeks ago and am officially done with graduate school! I am so ready to be done and focus on my family.


----------



## tverb84

So today my dad and I got my prescription filled (he paid for it) but I'm not starting it until Thursday or Friday because I'm not really sure what the side effects will be. I don't want to take meds but at the same time I don't want to have anymore seizures and if I don't take these pills I'll most likely have more. I'm also going to wear a medical alert bracelet for when I'm not at home. It'll have the #'s of who to call in case if I have a seizure I just need to get it engraved first before wearing it.


----------



## tverb84

Today I made two hard boiled eggs for lunch and they turned out very good. :happydance: Tomorrow I'm going with my dad to have my medical alert bracelet engraved. I'll probably have my mom's # put in and my doctor or the neurologist.

Oh and one day I'm going to try and make my own granola bars.


----------



## krissie328

I made some granola bars while I was pregnant that were amazing. I will have to see if I can find the recipe. .

I have been so broody lately. I think its because the original date I wanted to ttc is coming up. Plus ds is developing so rapidly and is definitely not gonna be a baby much longer. He's pulling up and just so close to cruising I think. The time is just flying by right now.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Symphony congrats on graduating, a very exciting milestone to reach for sure!

Tara, I'm glad that you will be getting a medical alert bracelet; hopefully it will give you some peace of mind.

Keely, your wedding is coming up so quickly; you must be getting so excited! Also, your TTC date will be here before you know it as well.

Krissie, I was crazy broody from the time Isla was about 7 or 8 months old until I got pregnant. They just keep getting cuter and cuter!

Homemade granola bars are delicious. I've made them before too; I think I used one of Nigella Lawson's recipes...

Had an extra long weekend as I was off Friday and yesterday (Monday was a holiday). Took my 2 hour glucose test and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be; just hope I pass now. Had a nice weekend with lots of yoga, gardening and play dates. I also finished up my assignment that is due on Friday. And now back at work and trying to slog through the over 100 emails that are awaiting me...


----------



## krissie328

He really is getting to be so much fun. I love how much more he is doing and how much he is learning. He loves reading and every time we do it he laughs and claps its adorable. Yesterday I read him Press Here and its pretty interactive and even though he has been grumpy he loved it. Poor guy is teething and its been very rough this time. 

I think we may try in February for one cycle. If it doesn't happen then we will probably go with our original date of next June. But DH really wants to try for a November baby. So we shall see. I got to get my health under control first. As it stands I did not respond well to the new medication. It made me very lethargic and I felt very sick with constant headaches and chills/hot flashes. So I go back on Wednesday to see what the next step is.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Symphony congrats on graduating, a very exciting milestone to reach for sure!
> 
> Tara, I'm glad that you will be getting a medical alert bracelet; hopefully it will give you some peace of mind.
> 
> Keely, your wedding is coming up so quickly; you must be getting so excited! Also, your TTC date will be here before you know it as well.
> 
> Krissie, I was crazy broody from the time Isla was about 7 or 8 months old until I got pregnant. They just keep getting cuter and cuter!
> 
> Homemade granola bars are delicious. I've made them before too; I think I used one of Nigella Lawson's recipes...
> 
> Had an extra long weekend as I was off Friday and yesterday (Monday was a holiday). Took my 2 hour glucose test and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be; just hope I pass now. Had a nice weekend with lots of yoga, gardening and play dates. I also finished up my assignment that is due on Friday. And now back at work and trying to slog through the over 100 emails that are awaiting me...

I'm picking up the bracelet tomorrow after I'm done at the gym. This morning I helped my dad clean at his apartment. It was ok but sometimes he can be negative about anything and everything. :wacko: 

I'm sooooooooooooooooo excited about doing Relay for Life on June 6th!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachel89

Congratulations on graduating Symphony! <3


----------



## tverb84

Tonight I'm starting my medication. It'll be interesting to see how my body reacts to it. Tomorrow I'm getting my eyebrows waxed which is needed ASAP!!!

What's everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone's weekend going? Mine was good. I'm not having a lot of side effects from the medication but I am sleeping better and not waking up as much. I am feeling more tired after taking it before going to bed which is one of the side effects.


----------



## kksy9b

Radiance- sounds like a good plan to take several different classes to see what you like best. Good luck!!

Krissie and Symphony- congratulations on your graduations!!

Krissie- I think that the older they get the more fun they become. It is amazing watching them learn and grow and get to be a part of it. Once he starts cruising he won't slow down! Charles runs now and climbs everywhere and wants to examine everything up close. You all have a fun few months ahead of you as Christian discovers this whole new way to see the world!

Keely - the wedding is so close!! I wish you all the very very best with it and hope it is everything you want it to be. Have you and your DH talked more about TTC ?

Mrs Eddie- 3rd Tri!! Congratulations! I hope you are feeling and doing well :flower:

Tara- I'm glad you were able to start the meds. Hopefully it keeps it from happening again. How ate you feeling so far? Roxy's due date is coming uo so soon!

Rachel89- congratulations!! I saw your ticker and have updates the front page! How are you feeling so far?

AFM, all is going really well! My birthday was this past Friday and my DH took the day off work. We went to the spa and got massages (we usually go for our anniversary in Dec but had to cancel last year). Charles and I are heading back to my hometown for a week either tomorrow or Tuesday, which will be a ton of fun. Its been SO rainy the last 3 weeks so hopefully they will have sunnier days and we can get out more. 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend and to those in the States I hope you have a wonderful holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks kksy, feeling pretty good for the most part, though still suffering with some sciatic pain off and on.

Happy Belated Birthday, glad that you and your DH were able to get away together. I did a spa weekend with my girls a few weeks ago and it was amazing, so relaxing!

Krissie, I bet he is at a fun age. They are so cute and do the funniest things as toddlers. Isla says and does things that crack us up on a daily basis. It is really neat to watch them become their own little people. 

Tara, that's awesome that you're doing Relay for Life. I worked at the Canadian Cancer Society as a summer student, they really do great work!

This weekend we had two birthday parties to go to (for two of Isla's little friends, hard to believe that they're all turning 2 :cry:). Other than that we did stuff around the house and cleaned out the closet in what will be Ethan's nursery, so nothing too exciting. 

Hope all you US Ladies are enjoying your long weekend as well!


----------



## krissie328

Happy belated birthday. A spa day sounds amazing!

Christian is just doing so much. It has been a challenging week with him fully mastering crawling and getting into everything. We have had to baby proof everything.t he loves his new mobility and his ability to go after the cat and climb on and over everything. He is also getting another tooth and it has been a tough one for him.

Afm, I have been trying to get some yard work done. We have been getting soaked for at least 2 weeks now. We got about 6 inches of rain in about 30 mins yesterday. And found out when one of our window wells to the basement fills up with a foot of water it leaked and soaked the floor. So that was frustrating.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ugh that is frustrating Krissie, I hope your basement wasn't badly damaged.

Have fun childproofing; they really do find a way to get into EVERYTHING once they become mobile :haha:


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Radiance- sounds like a good plan to take several different classes to see what you like best. Good luck!!
> 
> Krissie and Symphony- congratulations on your graduations!!
> 
> Krissie- I think that the older they get the more fun they become. It is amazing watching them learn and grow and get to be a part of it. Once he starts cruising he won't slow down! Charles runs now and climbs everywhere and wants to examine everything up close. You all have a fun few months ahead of you as Christian discovers this whole new way to see the world!
> 
> Keely - the wedding is so close!! I wish you all the very very best with it and hope it is everything you want it to be. Have you and your DH talked more about TTC ?
> 
> Mrs Eddie- 3rd Tri!! Congratulations! I hope you are feeling and doing well :flower:
> 
> Tara- I'm glad you were able to start the meds. Hopefully it keeps it from happening again. How ate you feeling so far? Roxy's due date is coming uo so soon!
> 
> Rachel89- congratulations!! I saw your ticker and have updates the front page! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> AFM, all is going really well! My birthday was this past Friday and my DH took the day off work. We went to the spa and got massages (we usually go for our anniversary in Dec but had to cancel last year). Charles and I are heading back to my hometown for a week either tomorrow or Tuesday, which will be a ton of fun. Its been SO rainy the last 3 weeks so hopefully they will have sunnier days and we can get out more.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend and to those in the States I hope you have a wonderful holiday tomorrow.

I'm feeling a bit more tired than usual thanks for asking. These meds are helping me sleep better ever since I started them I don't wake up at night as much as I used to.

Yesterday Lindzy went back into the hospital. :nope: My mom went to go see her today after work and said she's in pain. Tomorrow afternoon her and I are going to visit her. I have no clue how long she'll be there for this time. :shrug: Hopefully not too long. On the bright side today I finally got the vib package in the mail from Shoppers Drug Mart. It had two newborn Huggies little snugglers diapers, Huggies wipes, coupons, a bib that says "vib it's all about me, Johnson's baby wash and other cream. Maybe I'll bring it tomorrow to show Lindzy.

Mrs. Eddie I'm soooooo looking forward to doing Relay for Life next weekend!!!!!! :happydance:

Speaking of baby proofing, we'll probably have to do it here. Do you baby proof before the baby is born or after they start moving around?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

tverb84 said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Radiance- sounds like a good plan to take several different classes to see what you like best. Good luck!!
> 
> Krissie and Symphony- congratulations on your graduations!!
> 
> Krissie- I think that the older they get the more fun they become. It is amazing watching them learn and grow and get to be a part of it. Once he starts cruising he won't slow down! Charles runs now and climbs everywhere and wants to examine everything up close. You all have a fun few months ahead of you as Christian discovers this whole new way to see the world!
> 
> Keely - the wedding is so close!! I wish you all the very very best with it and hope it is everything you want it to be. Have you and your DH talked more about TTC ?
> 
> Mrs Eddie- 3rd Tri!! Congratulations! I hope you are feeling and doing well :flower:
> 
> Tara- I'm glad you were able to start the meds. Hopefully it keeps it from happening again. How ate you feeling so far? Roxy's due date is coming uo so soon!
> 
> Rachel89- congratulations!! I saw your ticker and have updates the front page! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> AFM, all is going really well! My birthday was this past Friday and my DH took the day off work. We went to the spa and got massages (we usually go for our anniversary in Dec but had to cancel last year). Charles and I are heading back to my hometown for a week either tomorrow or Tuesday, which will be a ton of fun. Its been SO rainy the last 3 weeks so hopefully they will have sunnier days and we can get out more.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice weekend and to those in the States I hope you have a wonderful holiday tomorrow.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit more tired than usual thanks for asking. These meds are helping me sleep better ever since I started them I don't wake up at night as much as I used to.
> 
> Yesterday Lindzy went back into the hospital. :nope: My mom went to go see her today after work and said she's in pain. Tomorrow afternoon her and I are going to visit her. I have no clue how long she'll be there for this time. :shrug: Hopefully not too long. On the bright side today I finally got the vib package in the mail from Shoppers Drug Mart. It had two newborn Huggies little snugglers diapers, Huggies wipes, coupons, a bib that says "vib it's all about me, Johnson's baby wash and other cream. Maybe I'll bring it tomorrow to show Lindzy.
> 
> Mrs. Eddie I'm soooooo looking forward to doing Relay for Life next weekend!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Speaking of baby proofing, we'll probably have to do it here. Do you baby proof before the baby is born or after they start moving around?Click to expand...

We joined the Shoppers VIB baby program last time too and got lot's of great deals; the coupons are awesome as well.

I wouldn't bother baby proofing until baby becomes mobile. Until they are crawling around it's not really necessary. I don't think we started baby proofing our house until Isla was 6-7 months old and didn't get gates or anything until she fully started walking around 10 months.


----------



## krissie328

I cannot believe that this time next year DH and I will be getting ready to ttc. Or we might even be trying as I decided anything after the middle of May is fair game. 

So I figured for at least the next couple of days using pillows is a great barrier to keeping Christian contained. :haha: He eventually gets over them but it gets me a warning as he is makes a lot of excited noise as he is doing it. He has a nice little naughty laugh in him. He is such a curious boy. I just love how much he is interested and wants to explore. 

Oh and Tara I would defiantly baby proof before they are moving. I wouldn't say you have to before she is born but probably before 4/5 months as they can start going anytime after that. Trying to do it as he is into everything has been tough, but has shown us what we need to do.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies. :wave:

Congrats on graduating Symphony. :D

Sorry about the rain and your basement Krissie! I hope it wasn't too damaged. :hugs:

Happy belated birthday, Kaity. :cake:
I know, I can't believe how close the wedding is. My ring and band have been resized and welded together. We have nearly all of the planning done, now we're just waiting for it to happen. We have talked about TTC a lot lately and we have decided that the soonest we will start trying is next cycle, but that will all depend on how our finances are looking. DF said something about wanting to see a paycheck with his raise and our new insurance for Liam when we get it before we start trying so that we will know that our finances are where we want them to be for another baby. I told DF that I really want to start trying by Liam's birthday and he said that we should be able to. My best guess for TTC is my cycle in August but I'll let you know when I know for sure. I'm expecting it to take at least three months to actually get pregnant since we're swaying :pink: so I'm estimating that we'll be due a year from when we start trying (which is why I want to start trying by Liam's birthday, I really want to avoid another fall baby if I can since our birthdays are in all 3 fall months). I also can't believe that my baby will be 2 in less than 4 more months. Where on earth does the time go?


----------



## tverb84

Lindzy was moved to a hospital in London Ontario which is about an hour in a half-2 hours away. My mom and I might go visit her tomorrow depending on if she gets a room or not. I texted her not too long ago asking but hasn't messaged me back yet. I have no clue how long she'll be there, hopefully not too long.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting Keely, August really is not very far away at all; you'll be TTC before you know it. Also, good luck with all of the last minute wedding plans; very exciting but crazy busy time I'm sure.

Tara, I hope Lindzy is doing OK and doesn't have to be in the hospital for too long...


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- it is crazy to think about TTC in less than a year! It will be nice because by the time the new baby comes, Christian will be 3 and a bit more independent and able to understand what is going on. Will you go back on clomid or try a few cycles naturally?

Keely- I'll leave you where you are and just move once you know...exciting though that there is only four months (or less!) until you start trying!! And I can't wait to hear about the wedding! Are you guys taking a honeymoon anywhere or staying home?

Tara- I hope Lindzy is alright and can be released from the hospital soon. Is it the same issues from before or something new?


----------



## krissie328

I am not sure yet. I am still not ovulating on my own. I am hoping I do as I lose more weight. Ideally I want to lose 40 lbs before ttc. But even when I was that weight we didn't get pregnant either. So if I can confirm ovulation I will try probably 3 months naturally. If not I will probably go back to clomid right away. 

I totally agree it is weird to think about ttc in a year. I'm very excited but definitely find Christian's current stage so fun but draining. So I am trying to enjoy him and t he house for now. Speaking of the house it appears the floor has dried fine and I am hoping no rain this weekend and I can seal the window. Forcast shows sunny With highs in the mid 80s. So fx.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies!

Kaity we're taking our honeymoon in St. Charles for a couple of days while Liam stays with my dad in Illinois. Then we're going to visit my father for a couple more days when we go to pick Liam up. I'm so excited, I felt like none of this stuff was going to happen and now it's almost here! It's frusfrating only having a rough time frame to start TTC though. I wish I knew exactly when it was going to happen. That's DF for you :roll:


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Krissie- it is crazy to think about TTC in less than a year! It will be nice because by the time the new baby comes, Christian will be 3 and a bit more independent and able to understand what is going on. Will you go back on clomid or try a few cycles naturally?
> 
> Keely- I'll leave you where you are and just move once you know...exciting though that there is only four months (or less!) until you start trying!! And I can't wait to hear about the wedding! Are you guys taking a honeymoon anywhere or staying home?
> 
> Tara- I hope Lindzy is alright and can be released from the hospital soon. Is it the same issues from before or something new?

It was the same thing as before with her stones. Yesterday she had an operation where a little hole was opened up so the stones will pass through her urine. She went home today from the hospital when my brother picked her up otherwise she wouldn't have a ride home. The hospital would of released her but have to find her own way home. She's doing much better now but still needs to get her gall bladder out after having Roxy. In two weeks she'll be able to deliver Roxy after her lungs fully develop. I'm still getting used to the fact that I'm going to have a niece in just over a month!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad there was no permanent damage from the flooding Krissie!

Keely, your honeymoon sounds awesome; you guys will have a blast (and maybe conceive a holiday baby :winkwink:)

Tara, exciting that your niece will be here so soon!


----------



## tverb84

It is! She'll be here before we know it. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Plus I can't believe June 1st is on Monday. Where has this year gone????


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm pretty excited, St. Charles has lots of cute shops. :D
We won't be trying for a honeymoon baby either way though. If we did start trying in June, I won't be ovulating until after our honeymoon is over because it would be sometime late June. I'm due to O this week with this cycle (but my cycles have been wacky since I had Liam) so the week of the wedding/honeymoon will be the week before my period. It's kind of perfect though, to get married and enjoy our honeymoon and then wait for my next cycle to follow straight after to try and expand our little family. That is IF DF gives the okay.

Tara how exciting that your niece is almost here! :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

I did it. I got my first teaching job. It's at my school I interned at, and I am so relieved. It is in sixth grade, which would not have been my first choice, but I am glad to have a foot in the door and I can always switch grades next year. I really wanted third and was disappointed when she said that wasn't an option. But I really don't want to chance declining it and hoping I get placed in another school...I could not find a job, I could find another upper elementary position, I could have to commute really far. This way, I already know the school, most of the kids, the commute. Also, I did my second placement in a sixth grade classroom this spring so I have a half a years worth of curriculum already planned which is a huge relief as I won't be starting from scratch. I also know the fifth graders this year and they are fantastic behaviorally, so that is a relief knowing none of them are half as challenging as my kids this year. So, altogether I am excited and nervous and just so relieved! I have a job!!!! 

This has made everything so real now. In one year I will be TTC...I have my career in place, we will have saved up a bunch of money from my working, it's just going exactly as planned. ^_^


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Symphony! That is fantastic news.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great news Symphony, congrats on your new job! My DF got stuck teaching Spanish this past school year but this year he's getting the advanced English classes (the ones he really wants) so you never know when your dream job will be available. :D

Lately I'm seeing lots of people I know that are in worse situations than mine and not in stable relationships getting pregnant and it's starting to eat at me. How come they get to be happily pregnant (they are clearly happy about it and if they aren't then they're very good actors) and I'm the one that has to wait until an unknown time to even start trying? I guess it wouldn't bother me if I knew for sure that we were going to be TTC next cycle or even by the end of the summer but I have no idea if I'm going to need to wait a month or half a year or a year from now. Is it completely irrational to feel this way?


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

KalonKiki said:


> Is it completely irrational to feel this way?

Absolutely not. Totally rational and understandable. I am sure many of us see others in our lives in unstable situations having children and feel a niggle of resentment or 'why can't that be me??' I know I do (regularly!). It doesn't help when you just don't know when it will happen for you! Feeling your frustrations; hang in there!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Symphony!! It must be such a weight lifted to have the job secure, even if it wasn't where you were hoping for.

Keely- I love walking around old town St. Charles (grew up about 40 min away). You guys will have a blast! Definitely not unreasonable to feel that way. What is right for one isn't right for everyone. I think you guys will be much happier in the end to wait than yo "force" him into it :hugs: hang in there!!


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> I'm pretty excited, St. Charles has lots of cute shops. :D
> We won't be trying for a honeymoon baby either way though. If we did start trying in June, I won't be ovulating until after our honeymoon is over because it would be sometime late June. I'm due to O this week with this cycle (but my cycles have been wacky since I had Liam) so the week of the wedding/honeymoon will be the week before my period. It's kind of perfect though, to get married and enjoy our honeymoon and then wait for my next cycle to follow straight after to try and expand our little family. That is IF DF gives the okay.
> 
> Tara how exciting that your niece is almost here! :happydance:

It is exciting and I'm a bit nervous. Mainly because I'm afraid something will happen when I'm babysitting her or I'll drop her etc. Am I being irrational?

Also today a second cousin of mine had her daughter today and named her Gabrielle.


----------



## kksy9b

Its not irrational at all, especially if you haven't been around a lot of little ones before. Babies are pretty resilent though, even from a young age and are noy as fragile as you may think.. Charles has fallen off the bed and onto his head twice and not had any issues. You jusy hold them close and comfort, give lots of kisses (and ice when needed) and they will be fine. Being an aunt is amazing and I'm excited for you to get to meet Roxy! How is Lindzy doing?


----------



## tverb84

She's good thanks. :) Her due date is in a month from next Sunday to the 10th I think. It's coming up fast!!! :happydance: I have a feeling I'll be babysitting quite a bit which I don't mind at all. It'll give me experience for when I have my own children. Does anyone know where I can sign up for free diapers? I've already got two free Huggies in the vib package in the mail from Shoppers. I'm going to look around online to see if I can find any. Plus I received free baby formula in the mail a few weeks ago from Similac and it came with coupons. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Is it just me or did this weekend go fast? Also, can't believe tomorrow is June 1st already!!!! :O


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Is it just me or did this weekend go fast? Also, can't believe tomorrow is June 1st already!!!! :O

No kidding on both counts! I spent the majority of my weekend playing in the yard trying to get my garden spot worked up and ready to plant. It has been a crazy amount of work! But next year it will be all ready and I won't have to put in this level of work again. 

Our weather also warmed up to the mid 80s so it's been really warm.

I have 13.5 days left of work! I am so excited for summer break and getting the basement painted and the house completely unpacked. I have just not felt like we have really settled. I am looking forward to that feeling.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck krissie! Its a process for sure but once its done feels SO good!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Good luck krissie! Its a process for sure but once its done feels SO good!

That is so true. We have moved nine times in ten years so I have packed and unpacked a lot!! I think this time is different because I know we do not plan to move for along time. Plus I am trying to get some outside stuff done before the weather starts getting to hot. I can work inside once summer hits and I don't want to go outside. 

This summer I plan to get the house entirely painted and unpacked. (Except the nursery which I plan to do after we know the gender of #2). I have 7 weeks off so I think that should be doable. I also need to get my craft room unpacked so I can start on that. I have a lot of projects that I would like to get finished now that I have the space.


----------



## tverb84

Today there was a meeting at the blood clinic to talk about what everything that's going down this Saturday for Relay for Life. I have to be there at 3pm to register and sign in. It's from 5pm-11pm and the first lap starts at 5pm. I'm soooooo excited for it!!!!!! :happydance: 

I'm not sure if I'm more excited for that or that Roxy will be here next month!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the new job Symphony!

Keely, what you're feeling makes total sense. I used to feel the same way before having Isla and before this pregnancy :hugs:

Tara, totally normal to be nervous but you will be fine I'm sure! 

Krissie, good luck with your projects, enjoy your time off work.

We were away most of the weekend visiting family and friends. Got to see one of my best friend's new baby and she is so cute. Made me excited to meet my little man. Was also interesting to see Isla interact with baby (she did really well) and see how my friend's son is dealing with the new addition (her kids have the same age gap as Isla and Ethan will have). Her son is acting out a bit to get attention; I can totally see Isla reacting the same way :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe you're already 29 weeks Mrs.Eddie. Lindzy is only about 6 weeks ahead of you. She'll be 24 on the 7th of this month so her birthday could be a month before her daughters. 

My ipod is driving me nuts. :wacko: It keeps connecting to my laptop but doesn't charge. This never happened before but it's annoying. I just unplugged it for the 2nd time.


----------



## krissie328

I totally agree with Tara!! Where has the time gone that you are already 29 weeks! 

So Christian has starting saying his first word in context. And wouldn't you know it is kitty. He just loves our cat. Thank goodness we have a very docile one too. Christian loves to ram into him with his head. But in his defense the cat did it first. :haha: I have noticed Christian does it to other children and our legs too. I think he thinks that is a proper hello. He has also started waving bye. I just cannot believe how big he is getting all of a sudden. 

I have had bad baby bug the last few days. Part of me just wants to throw caution to the wind and see what happens. But the logical part of me knows that isn't necessarily the best option. I just keep hoping it passes soon.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tara and Krissie! I can't believe that I'm already 29 weeks; this pregnancy is really flying by.

Krissie, I totally get it; I had really wanted to be pregnant by Isla's 1rst birthday initially. You have to figure out what works best for you and your family. Would your DH be on board with trying now or is he keen to wait. Sometimes it does make more sense to wait; I know for us this age gap will be tough but easier to manage than if I had have gotten pregnant sooner.

Re Christian and the cat that is too cute! Kitty was one of Isla's first words too; now she calls both cats by name and bosses them around all the time :haha:


----------



## krissie328

DH is totally on board to try. He has been fine with it since Christian was 4 months. Crazy man! It has just me that has been putting the breaks on it. 

You work right? That's one of my fears is juggling two with a full time job. And at this time my position cannot be cut down any until another psych is hired. Maybe I will talk to dh soon and see what he thinks. Maybe, maybe this will pass. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Had to go get my annual done today...and the waiting room was full of adorable pregnant gals....aaahhh...instantly broody lol. 

I'm excited though...I'm down 31 lbs from last April (from right before giving birth). I'm hoping to lose another 20 in the next year before getting pregnant again


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I feel like crying we have been trying for the last 3 months and bam my periods are all out of whack... like as soon as we decided to try for our 3rd baby.. i just wish all the pain and period problems would go away!


----------



## krissie328

kaylacrouch93 said:


> I feel like crying we have been trying for the last 3 months and bam my periods are all out of whack... like as soon as we decided to try for our 3rd baby.. i just wish all the pain and period problems would go away!

I am sorry hun, I hope they sort themselves out soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, I do work full time. It will definitely be tough juggling work and two kids. We've found a routine that works with Isla, we'll just have to hope it works for Ethan too. I get a year off with him so hopefully by the time he starts day care full time we'll have him and Isla on similar schedules. Isla is going to keep going to day care part time while I'm off so hopefully it will be easy for her to transition back to full time...

It's awesome your DH already wants to try. My DH wanted to wait until Isla was almost 2 initially, which is why I thought I'd be having a 2016 baby...

Kksy, congrats on your weight loss, that's an amazing achievement :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kaylacrouch93 said:


> I feel like crying we have been trying for the last 3 months and bam my periods are all out of whack... like as soon as we decided to try for our 3rd baby.. i just wish all the pain and period problems would go away!

:hugs: I hope your cycles regulate soon!


----------



## tverb84

Today I received my invite in the mail for my cousin's baby shower at the end of next month. It says to bring a book instead of a card which is a really cool idea and she's registered at Babies R Us. I just need to find a ride there and back. I asked another cousin of mine if she's going but she's not sure yet.If she is I'll ask if she minds giving me a ride and give her $ for gas too. I have to rsvp by July 19th if I'm going or not.

Earlier today on tv I saw this soother that lets you know why your baby is crying. I have no clue if it's available now or in the future. I'm guessing it would be more expensive than a regular one. I still can't believe my niece is going to be here in just over a month!!!!! :happydance::thumbup: I can't wait to become an aunt!!!! Maybe I'll ask Lindzy if she wants to go to my cousin's baby shower or if I can bring Roxy. She'll be just a few weeks old by then. 

That's cute Krissie how Christian's first word was kitty. :haha:

Congrats on the weight loss kk. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I got books instead of cards at my shower for Isla too; it's a really great idea and now Isla has a ton of nice books with lovely messages from her family and friends. 

Hope that you're able to go, sounds like fun!


----------



## krissie328

That is such a fun idea. I wish I would have thought of that for ds. I love reading and he really gets into it now.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I got books instead of cards at my shower for Isla too; it's a really great idea and now Isla has a ton of nice books with lovely messages from her family and friends.
> 
> Hope that you're able to go, sounds like fun!

I just have to find a ride there and back since I don't drive. 

Can't believe tomorrow is already Friday!!! :happydance: Only two days until I do Relay for Life!!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

That is definitely a good idea to do books instead of cards. The ladies of my Bible Study threw me a "book shower" where all gifts were their favorite books. We wound up with 3 copies of Brown Bear but it was a laugh and Charles got a great addition to his library. My mom works at a preschool full time and a library part time and gets us a bag of books everyt ime we see her. I'm pretty sure he has more books than me and I've been collecting for over 20 years lol

Have a wonderful time at Relay for Life Tara! Do you participate for anyone you know or as a way to simply give back to the community? You're almost under a month until Roxy's due date! I bet you are SO excited for her to come! And really, here in just a couple weeks Linzy will be full term and she could come anytime. Hopefully she doesn't make everyone wait extra time for her big entrance :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! My oldest brother and nephew are coming out tomorrow to pick up my niece, who has been here all week. It will be nice to see them and spend some one on one time with them. I have to say, after 2 weeks of help and company all day (we were back at my parents all last week and my niece with us this week), it is going to be a bit lonely during the days next week

Charles started swim lessons back up yesterday and he was SO happy to be back in the water. Summer (well, the end of spring still) is so far been a lot of fun!


----------



## tverb84

I'm doing Relay to give back to the community and a few family members have passed away from cancer. I've always wanted to do it but it was held too far away from my house.

Yeah it'll be a month on Sunday for Roxy's due date!!!! :happydance: Hopefully she won't wait past it too long. Today I used one of the Huggies baby wipes I got in the mail for free on my shoes to clean them and it worked really good. So much better than using my mom's dish liquid. :haha:

This morning when I was looking at my phone it felt like was going to have another seizure but the feeling went away which was good. It feels like sometimes if I scroll through the screen it bothers me a bit.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good. I had an amazing time at Relay yesterday!!! I'm sooooo glad I went. :happydance: I slept very good last night after getting home and tonight I'll probably sleep good too considering today I felt pretty tired.

Only one more month until Roxy is here!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Oh and Lindzy turned 24 today!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on participating in Relay Tara, glad that you had a great time. Also, glad to hear that you didn't have another seizure, is your doctor keeping track of when you have them or feel like you're going to have them?

KKsy, that's awesome that Charles is loving his swimming lessons. Isla loves the water as well. 

We had a busy weekend with lots of visitors and different activities. We went to the Zoo on Saturday for about three hours and then I did a 5km charity walk with friends and family on Sunday so got lots of activity in this weekend. We also went and got the last of the decorations we need for Isla's 2nd birthday party (which we're having mid July; I want to make sure she has an awesome party before I'm too pregnant and also wouldn't want her party to be cancelled if I went into labor or anything). 

Now that this weekend is over, both DH and I want to get the new nursery finished in the next couple of weeks. We also need to set up Isla's new furniture and find her a new bed set. I feel like I can't really get things properly organized until his room is ready. I also want to go through my old birth plan again just in case I have to go to the hospital. I also have to go through all of our baby "stuff" and work on getting everything ready and figuring out what else we need to get. Plus, I need to make sure that everything we've loaned to friends/family comes back before he makes his arrival. So yeah, just a few things to do in the next 10 weeks (which are crazy busy with other plans too). :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Tara- Glad Relay went well for you. Sounds like you had a lot of fun. 

Mrs. Eddie- Sounds like a busy weekend. And lots of third tri stuff going on for you. It is definitely a busy time!! 

kk- I really like your new avatar pic. I am hoping to do baby water time with Christian this summer. He loves the water too. 

Afm, I had a great weekend. I left Christian with a friend and we went on a date to the Shakespeare Festival and saw the Tempest. It was a lot of fun. We had a two hours drive both ways so we were able to talk more about ttc and what not. We agreed we can start NTNP and reevaluate at the end of the year if we want to consult with the doctor or wait until spring. So we shall see. I am pretty nervous but I am past that stage of being terrified of getting pregnant again and rather like the idea. 

I actually found out that the Christian school close to my job has a 2 year old program. I thought it would be a great opportunity for Christian if I do get pregnant. He is a social little bug and I think he would like the interactions and learning.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, that's awesome that you guys are going to start NTNP! Sounds like you're both ready for whatever happens, good luck!

The school program sounds perfect for Christian. We're keeping Isla in day care twice a week when I am on leave. She loves going and we would feel bad taking her away from her friends and routine there. Plus, it will be easier to transition her back to full time when I have to go back to work...


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Krissie, that's awesome that you guys are going to start NTNP! Sounds like you're both ready for whatever happens, good luck!
> 
> The school program sounds perfect for Christian. We're keeping Isla in day care twice a week when I am on leave. She loves going and we would feel bad taking her away from her friends and routine there. Plus, it will be easier to transition her back to full time when I have to go back to work...

Thanks! I think it is great you can keep her going part time. I plan to keep Christian going to my mom's and his other caregiver through the summer. Once a week for mom and once every other week for my friend. I think it will be good for both of us. I really look forward to starting him in a preschool style program. I do think he will do well. I am hoping he will be able to learn good social skills. I struggle socially and find making friends and reading social cues really difficult. Even if I was able to be a sahm one thing I was adamant on was preschool by 3. 

Speaking of him. He has started pulling away from furniture while standing. He isn't making any steps yet but he sure is thinking about it. He can stand unaided about 15 seconds then goes back to hanging on. He is loving standing and all the naughtiness he can now reach. :haha: We need to get all our cords hidden from him. It is just to tempting to pull and chew on them.


----------



## kksy9b

yay krissie for deciding to NTNP!! I've updated the front. Hopefully you will not need to consult with a doctor later on. It sounds like a great plan for Christian and congrats to him on standing solo! He will be up and walking before you know it!

mrs eddie- it sounds like a busy few months for you! but also a lot of fun getting everything ready for baby Ethan's big arrival!

Tara- I'm glad you had a nice time at relay for life!

AFM, we are back on our own today. We spent a week at my parents and last week my 14 y/o niece was with us. It's kind of lonely but also nice to be back in our routine :) Our AC went out last week so that needs to be replaced, along with the gutters...it's going to be an expensive month! Charles is cutting all 4 canines right now (one through, 2 are bulging and coming any day and one is just starting to see coming down from the jaw). I am throwing a party once this kid finally has all his teeth and will probably cry when they start falling out lol.


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Congrats on participating in Relay Tara, glad that you had a great time. Also, glad to hear that you didn't have another seizure, is your doctor keeping track of when you have them or feel like you're going to have them?
> 
> KKsy, that's awesome that Charles is loving his swimming lessons. Isla loves the water as well.
> 
> We had a busy weekend with lots of visitors and different activities. We went to the Zoo on Saturday for about three hours and then I did a 5km charity walk with friends and family on Sunday so got lots of activity in this weekend. We also went and got the last of the decorations we need for Isla's 2nd birthday party (which we're having mid July; I want to make sure she has an awesome party before I'm too pregnant and also wouldn't want her party to be cancelled if I went into labor or anything).
> 
> Now that this weekend is over, both DH and I want to get the new nursery finished in the next couple of weeks. We also need to set up Isla's new furniture and find her a new bed set. I feel like I can't really get things properly organized until his room is ready. I also want to go through my old birth plan again just in case I have to go to the hospital. I also have to go through all of our baby "stuff" and work on getting everything ready and figuring out what else we need to get. Plus, I need to make sure that everything we've loaned to friends/family comes back before he makes his arrival. So yeah, just a few things to do in the next 10 weeks (which are crazy busy with other plans too). :wacko:

It's the neurologist that kept track of the seizures I've had. My family doctor knows of everything that's happened and I'm sure she knows that I'm on medication now.

Can't believe it'll be less than a month until Roxy is born!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Curtis and Lindzy were over yesterday because my mom bought her maternity clothes at Walmart for her birthday. She was saying how much her hips are hurting otherwise she's feeling fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Krissie, definitely good for you to get a bit of a break from time to time. I totally agree with you re the socialization, very important for little kids. We always did a lot of Mom and Baby groups when I was off with Isla as my area is very family friendly and offer a lot of different programs. It was a wonderful way for us both to meet friends (Isla's BFF from her baby group is in the same day care class as her). Christian will love the program I'm sure!

Kksy, when it rains it pours doesn't it, re your house. I hope you are able to get everything fixed at a reasonable cost.

Tara, glad that someone is monitoring them for you. Hope you are able to figure out what might be causing them.

Not much new here. Starting to get a bit sick of work and looking very forward to mat leave. Will be nice to have some time off by myself while Isla is still in day care full time. Right now my plan is to be done work by July 31 but I may get signed off the week before :blush:


----------



## Nibblenic

Hi everyone

Can I join?

We're currently WWT till November. I have a few underlying health issues and have been told I need to get a few in order before ideally TTC. Two biggest ones are coming off morphine and losing some weight. Im currently 2.5stone down so far this year and hoping to get another two off by November. I have also taken the first steps with the pain clinic to reduce my morphine. Obviously I am on a very high does of pain killers (I have a prolapsed spinal disc which has damaged my cord as well as denigrative disc disease) I didnt have a very good pregnancy last time and a horrible birth and its taken me a very long time to get into the mindset of trying again. TBH I still dont want to do another pregnancy, but ive checked and I cant pick on up on Amazon so its the only way. 

We fell really quickly last time and I have come off my pill but we're using condoms :/ atm. I have Pcos but im hopeful due to falling so quickly last time. 

So that is pretty much me. 

:hi:


----------



## kksy9b

Nibblenic said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> We're currently WWT till November. I have a few underlying health issues and have been told I need to get a few in order before ideally TTC. Two biggest ones are coming off morphine and losing some weight. Im currently 2.5stone down so far this year and hoping to get another two off by November. I have also taken the first steps with the pain clinic to reduce my morphine. Obviously I am on a very high does of pain killers (I have a prolapsed spinal disc which has damaged my cord as well as denigrative disc disease) I didnt have a very good pregnancy last time and a horrible birth and its taken me a very long time to get into the mindset of trying again. TBH I still dont want to do another pregnancy, but ive checked and I cant pick on up on Amazon so its the only way.
> 
> We fell really quickly last time and I have come off my pill but we're using condoms :/ atm. I have Pcos but im hopeful due to falling so quickly last time.
> 
> So that is pretty much me.
> 
> :hi:

Hello! :wave: I have added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update! I'm sorry to hear about your spinal disc. I hope this time around is a little easier for you with the pregnancy :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

kaylacrouch93 said:


> I feel like crying we have been trying for the last 3 months and bam my periods are all out of whack... like as soon as we decided to try for our 3rd baby.. i just wish all the pain and period problems would go away!

:hugs::hugs: I hope your cycles regulate soon for you. I am sure it is frustrating. have you called your doctor to see if they have any suggestions?


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Krissie, definitely good for you to get a bit of a break from time to time. I totally agree with you re the socialization, very important for little kids. We always did a lot of Mom and Baby groups when I was off with Isla as my area is very family friendly and offer a lot of different programs. It was a wonderful way for us both to meet friends (Isla's BFF from her baby group is in the same day care class as her). Christian will love the program I'm sure!
> 
> Kksy, when it rains it pours doesn't it, re your house. I hope you are able to get everything fixed at a reasonable cost.
> 
> Tara, glad that someone is monitoring them for you. Hope you are able to figure out what might be causing them.
> 
> Not much new here. Starting to get a bit sick of work and looking very forward to mat leave. Will be nice to have some time off by myself while Isla is still in day care full time. Right now my plan is to be done work by July 31 but I may get signed off the week before :blush:

The medication I'm taking is for epilepsy. I have it from my dad's side.

Welcome nib. :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nibblenic said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> We're currently WWT till November. I have a few underlying health issues and have been told I need to get a few in order before ideally TTC. Two biggest ones are coming off morphine and losing some weight. Im currently 2.5stone down so far this year and hoping to get another two off by November. I have also taken the first steps with the pain clinic to reduce my morphine. Obviously I am on a very high does of pain killers (I have a prolapsed spinal disc which has damaged my cord as well as denigrative disc disease) I didnt have a very good pregnancy last time and a horrible birth and its taken me a very long time to get into the mindset of trying again. TBH I still dont want to do another pregnancy, but ive checked and I cant pick on up on Amazon so its the only way.
> 
> We fell really quickly last time and I have come off my pill but we're using condoms :/ atm. I have Pcos but im hopeful due to falling so quickly last time.
> 
> So that is pretty much me.
> 
> :hi:

Welcome :hi:

Good for you re the weight loss. I hope that your health improves quickly and that when the time comes you have an easier pregnancy this time around and a better birth experience.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tara, I didn't realize that you had epilepsy (must have missed that). Glad that the medication is helping at least.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Nibblenic. I hope your next experience is so much better!


----------



## tverb84

Today I found out that I am able to do the apprentice ship that I appled for last month!!! :happydance: I'm going to call the woman at the unemployed help centre tomorrow and tell her I'm still interested. 

Krissie your picture of Christian is sooooo cute.

I'm not feeling many effects from the medication. It did make me feel more tired when I started taking it but now not as much.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Tara!

Krisie- OMG Christian is such a cutie!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Tara!

Thanks guys he really is such a cutie. It amazes me how beautiful he is some days.


----------



## Nibblenic

Thanks for the welcome everyone :D


----------



## tverb84

Thanks girls. :) I have an appointment Monday afternoon to find out more about it and something else to go to at the end of this month.

I can't believe Roxy will be here in less than a month!!! Next Friday Lindzy's brother and her sister in law will have their baby boy. Well that's the due date but who knows if he will be born that day. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Nibblenic! :wave: :flower:
I'm sorry about the health issues you've been having and I hope that your next experience is a much better one. :hugs:

I'm back from my honeymoon, ladies! :happydance: :wedding:
The ceremony and reception were beautiful and the weather was great. All of our vendors were really nice and the food and cake were fantastic. Our suite was nicer than our house. St. Charles was really cute but we didn't find much in the shops that we really liked. I ended up getting a necklace and earring set and we spent most of our honeymoon money going out to eat and buying Magic: The Gathering cards. :haha:

Now I'm just trying to convince DH to start TTC in a couple weeks. He says that he's ready but wants to make sure that our finances are ready as well. I have my FXed that he decides that we really are ready after he sees his paycheck. [-o&lt;


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!congratulations Keely!! I'm so happy that all went well and that you got to enjoy your honeymoon. KMFX you will be TTC soon!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Keely! Sounds like a lovely day for you both. I hope DH comes around soon.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your wedding Keely!!! 

It feels like I'm getting impatient for Roxy to be born!!! :haha: I'm pretty sure Lindzy is 36 weeks now so Roxy can be born anytime which I wouldn't mind. :blush: 

This morning I helped my dad vacuum his apartment and go grocery shopping. When I was putting the groceries in his car he was getting mad about where I was putting them. Plus he thought I threw the milk he bought in the cart when we were in the store which I didn't do. I'm not sure how much longer I can take his negative attitude. He's negative about almost anything and everything. :nope:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies! As fun as my wedding and honeymoon was it's good to be home. I get DH at home with me for the rest of the summer because he's a teacher. :D

Congrats on NTNP/TTC, Krissie! I hope that fall pregnant much more quickly this time. :happydance:

Kaity I can't believe how much Charles has grown up, it doesn't feel like it's been that long since you were pregnant with him and we were all urging him to come out and meet us. Time flies so fast, I still can't believe that my own little monkey will be 2 in just a few short months. :wacko:

Tara it's great that you're so excited to meet Roxy, I'm sure that Lindzy is tired of being pregnant at this point too! I know I was, I was so uncomfortable in the last month or so of pregnancy that I cried tears of joy and relief when I went into labor at exactly 38 weeks. I'm sorry that your father has been so negative towards you lately though, I hope he straightens up soon. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks ladies! As fun as my wedding and honeymoon was it's good to be home. I get DH at home with me for the rest of the summer because he's a teacher. :D
> 
> Congrats on NTNP/TTC, Krissie! I hope that fall pregnant much more quickly this time. :happydance:
> 
> Kaity I can't believe how much Charles has grown up, it doesn't feel like it's been that long since you were pregnant with him and we were all urging him to come out and meet us. Time flies so fast, I still can't believe that my own little monkey will be 2 in just a few short months. :wacko:
> 
> Tara it's great that you're so excited to meet Roxy, I'm sure that Lindzy is tired of being pregnant at this point too! I know I was, I was so uncomfortable in the last month or so of pregnancy that I cried tears of joy and relief when I went into labor at exactly 38 weeks. I'm sorry that your father has been so negative towards you lately though, I hope he straightens up soon. :hugs:

The thing is, he's negative about almost EVERYTHING pretty much allllllll the time!! It's getting old fast. I can understand having a bad day every once in a while but almost all the time I talk to him he's a debbie downer. :dohh: It's getting on my last nerve and the next time I talk to him I'm going to tell him that I'm tired of his negative attitude.

When Curtis and Lindzy were over last Sunday on her birthday she said her hips were sore but otherwise fine. I can't relate to that but when I'm on my period and if I stand for a while I feel bloated down there.Last Thursday I felt so bloated and had to use the bathroom quite a bit. I knew my period was going to start and sure enough last Saturday it did. Does anyone else get pimples in their chin area right before they get their period?

Also, today I was in the baby aisle in Shoppers and was looking at the soothers. There are so many different ones that you can buy. Ever since I found out I'm going to be an aunt I've realized there's tons of stuff you can buy for babies even if you don't need it. I've already buy clothes and diapers for Roxy. :blush: :haha: Not to mention I've received free baby formula in the mail, free samples of Huggies diapers and wipes. :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

The free samples are nice because they help you decide which brands you like and work best for you without having to waste money and products if you don't end up using the rest. :thumbup:

I did it ladies, I managed to convince DH to start TTC this coming cycle, which starts tomorrow. I know AF is indeed arriving tomorrow right on time because I've started spotting today. I've noticed with the last couple of cycles I've been spotting lightly the day before AF is due and then the day AF is due is when I get the full blown AF. I'm so glad that my cycles have finally regulated and are now perfect 28 day cycles. I was so worried for a while that my cycles were going to continue to be irregular and screwy even when we started trying. I'm so excited, in a few days I'll only have a week to go until I'm fertile! :D


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!! congratulations keely!! I've moved you on the list...good luck and hope that in a few weeks you have some good news to share :) :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Kaity, I'm so excited!
I don't want to upset anyone in here by posting a :bfp: announcement/pic in this thread, so if anyone would like to follow my TTC #2 journal I have provided a link in this post below. :D

 Keely's TTC Baby #2 Journal


----------



## tverb84

Good luck Keely!!!! :flower:

Only 23 more days until Roxy will be born!!! :happydance::cloud9: If she wants to make her debut that is. :haha: I don't think I've been this excited!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to hold her for the first time!!

Oh and also I'm FINALLY starting to gain more muscle on my left bicep!! Not only that I have a flat stomach now not exactly a six pack but it still looks nice!!


----------



## kksy9b

That's great Tara, congrats! You are going to love getting to hold, snuggle and kiss on her :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Tara, that's great progress with your workouts! It's great that you're so excited to meet Roxy, tiny baby snuggles are the best. Liam is so busy now that he almost never snuggles with me anymore and I miss it so much. :cloud9: :blush: <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I haven't had much time to get on BNB lately, been super busy at work with a new exhibit that's opening at the end of the month (which I'm overseeing) and life in general.

Keely, huge congrats on your wedding; love your new avatar pic!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Great job on the weight loss Tara. 

Congrats on ttc Keely.

Afm, today is my last (half) day of work for the next 8 weeks. I am so excited to finally get the house in order and spend time with Christian. 

Not much else going on this way. I hope all you ladies are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Symphony7

Krissie - I'm almost done too! My last day is on Friday and I can seriously not wait! Then nine weeks of blissful relaxation! Yay!

Can't believe I am almost done with this school year, it seems like just yesterday when I started this program.

We are going camping on Sunday for two nights, it's going to be so nice to get out and relax for a bit.


----------



## kksy9b

Have fun on your summer breaks ladies! And camping sounds like fun Symphony!

We have a pretty busy week this week...library, 2 playdates, swim lessons, 2 lunch dates and then my parents are coming next weekend to visit! Will be a fun week though:)


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> That's great Tara, congrats! You are going to love getting to hold, snuggle and kiss on her :)

I'm really excited to do that!!!! :cloud9:

Today I have an appointment to talk to a woman about the apprenticeship that starts next month. She told me that having seizures could be a barrier but not 100% and not every restaurant would take me in. I'm still going forward with it and I'm attending a resume workshop at the end of the month to make sure the apprenticeship is the right thing for me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting that you'll soon be on your summer breaks Ladies! I only have about a month left of work and am seriously counting down the days at this point.

Hope that the apprenticeship works out Tara!


----------



## kksy9b

I can't believe you're down into single digits mrs. eddie!! Did Isla come early/late/on time?


----------



## tverb84

My mom told me that Lindzy said her official due date is July 10th, that is if Roxy decides she wants to be born that day. :haha: Lindzy's SIL is due this Friday and is having a boy. I think Lindzy told me she's naming him Liam. :baby:

So anytime between now and July 10th I will become an aunt!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, exciting that you'll be meeting Roxy so soon Tara!

Kksy, Isla was a due date baby so right on time. Hoping that this little man will be somewhat punctual (though I would not be upset if he decided to make his appearance at around 39 weeks or so :winkwink:). And no I can't believe I have nine weeks to go, craziness!!!


----------



## tverb84

Does anyone still watch cable tv? My mom and I still watch it. Plus we have tivo. Is it actually worth the $ you pay for it?


----------



## kksy9b

We got rid of cable a few years ago. We stream the show we watch off of the networks site and use Chrome cast to send it to the TV. Also watch Netflix, Youtube and use a friends password for HBO. We save about 70ish a month this way.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I would totally get rid of cable if it were up to me. However, my DH refuses because he wants to be able to watch sports :growlmad:. Plus, we actually get a really good package at a reasonable rate because we negotiated it a few years ago and if we cancel it we couldn't get it back (not offered anymore).

I would be perfectly happy with just having Crave TV and/or Netflix; though Canadian Netflix sucks compared to what's offered through American Netflix, (or at least it used to when we had it a few years ago).


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi ladies, I'm new here(well in this bit anyway!)

My name is Helen but my friends call me Ellie. I'm 29(30 in September) and I have a 5 year old from a previous relationship. I'm now back with an old boyfriend from school(we should never have split up hehe) and although we've not been back together for long, we've already discussed children. We won't be trying til at least this time next year as he'd like some large bills paying off first and I'd like to lose a few stone


----------



## kksy9b

mummy_ellie09 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here(well in this bit anyway!)
> 
> My name is Helen but my friends call me Ellie. I'm 29(30 in September) and I have a 5 year old from a previous relationship. I'm now back with an old boyfriend from school(we should never have split up hehe) and although we've not been back together for long, we've already discussed children. We won't be trying til at least this time next year as he'd like some large bills paying off first and I'd like to lose a few stone

Helo Ellie :hi: and welcome! I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know on here when you know your dates and I'll move you to that spot!Do you have any fun plans or projects to help pass the time?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

mummy_ellie09 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here(well in this bit anyway!)
> 
> My name is Helen but my friends call me Ellie. I'm 29(30 in September) and I have a 5 year old from a previous relationship. I'm now back with an old boyfriend from school(we should never have split up hehe) and although we've not been back together for long, we've already discussed children. We won't be trying til at least this time next year as he'd like some large bills paying off first and I'd like to lose a few stone

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Nibblenic

Hi ellie

:hiya:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Ellie.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Ellie! :wave: :flower:

We don't do anything except for DVDs and Netflix as far as TV goes.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) Yeah I'll let you know. Nothing fun planned unfortunately, just keep pressing on with life til we've sorted the couple of things that are stopping us


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> We got rid of cable a few years ago. We stream the show we watch off of the networks site and use Chrome cast to send it to the TV. Also watch Netflix, Youtube and use a friends password for HBO. We save about 70ish a month this way.

Wow, that's a lot of $ you're saving.My mom said we would talk about it soon if we want to get rid of cable or not.I can pretty much watch all my shows online except for Dateline which is on NBC. I'm going to check online if I can watch it because I love watching it. In December my mom got rid of our house phone because we didn't really need it anymore.We only had it for the house alarm that we don't have anymore either. I don't even miss the house phone and much prefer my cell phone.

Today Curtis and Lindzy came over for a bit. She's still feeling good and ever since she had that stint put in she's been eating food besides fruit and veggies.Her sister in law is due tomorrow and my mom told me she's dilated a bit but didn't understand the numbers. :haha: I'm sure Lindzy will let us know when her nephew makes his grand entrance.Now we just wait for Roxy to be born after him!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Welcome Ellie. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah I totally don't think you need cable at all anymore. Maybe one day I'll convince DH to get rid of it.

We also still have a landline too :haha:. We actually both made a conscious choice to get rid of data plans on our personal cell phones after Isla was born as we felt we were spending too much time glued to them. We both have IPads so after Isla's asleep we can catch up on all things social media related :haha: So now we just do pay as you go on our cells with unlimited texts (which is what I use the most anyway).

I actually went for first aid training after Isla was born and they stated that when you have young kids at home you should try to have a landline if possible in case an emergency situation comes up. If a child has to try to find a cell phone or doesn't know how to unlock it in an emergency situation that can be problematic...


----------



## tverb84

I don't know many people who still have a land line phone besides some of my family members. My cell phone is password protected but I can use it in an emergency when it's locked. Plus I think a lot of children already know how to use cell phones or have one themselves.

It's already been five months since I had my first seizure.That went by very fast it feels like it's been longer than that.

Last night I had a dream that I was holding Lindzy's nephew and I think he was crying? After I put him over my shoulder he stopped. Hopefully Roxy won't cry when I hold her. <3 I still can't believe I'm going to be an aunt in just over two weeks!!!! :happydance: :shock: I'm still getting used it. :haha:

Almost forgot to ask, does anyone any home remedies to get rid of facial hair?


----------



## tverb84

Guess what I now weigh 124.6!!!! :happydance: I weighed myself at my mom's aunts today and I'm surprised at that. I've lost 4 lbs since the last time I weighed myself at her house which was either at the end of March or last month.I can't remember and I'm honestly not trying to lose anymore weight. I have gained more muscle on my biceps though. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Tara! That's awesome news :)


----------



## kksy9b

Asking for prayers tonight if you are a praying person. A friend of a friend lost her two oldest children (Age 9 and 7) to a drunk driver today. Her other son (4 or 5) is on life support with cervical, lumbar and brain injuries. She also has an 8 or 9 month old to care for during all of this. I cannot imagine the shock she must be feeling.


----------



## tverb84

I can't imagine it either. Losing a child or children must be one of the hardest things to go through. I don't understand why people drink and drive. :growlmad: At least have a dd, $ for a bus or cab or even walk home if it's close enough. There's no excuse to drive drunk. 

This boy I went to high school with died as a result of drunk driving. I can't remember if he was drunk too in the car or just the driver. It happened quite a few years ago.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Asking for prayers tonight if you are a praying person. A friend of a friend lost her two oldest children (Age 9 and 7) to a drunk driver today. Her other son (4 or 5) is on life support with cervical, lumbar and brain injuries. She also has an 8 or 9 month old to care for during all of this. I cannot imagine the shock she must be feeling.

How terrible! :cry:

I will be keeping your friend in my thoughts. I'm sending lots of love her way. :cry:

May her children rest in peace.:angel:


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Asking for prayers tonight if you are a praying person. A friend of a friend lost her two oldest children (Age 9 and 7) to a drunk driver today. Her other son (4 or 5) is on life support with cervical, lumbar and brain injuries. She also has an 8 or 9 month old to care for during all of this. I cannot imagine the shock she must be feeling.

This is so sad. I can't even imagine the shock and heartbreak that she is going through right now. :cry:
I can't believe anyone would be irresponsible enough to drive drunk. She and her family will be in my thoughts. I hope that her children are resting in peace and that she gets the justice she deserves. :angel:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Asking for prayers tonight if you are a praying person. A friend of a friend lost her two oldest children (Age 9 and 7) to a drunk driver today. Her other son (4 or 5) is on life support with cervical, lumbar and brain injuries. She also has an 8 or 9 month old to care for during all of this. I cannot imagine the shock she must be feeling.

How tragic. My heart breaks for her, I do hope she gets the peace and support.she needs.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Asking for prayers tonight if you are a praying person. A friend of a friend lost her two oldest children (Age 9 and 7) to a drunk driver today. Her other son (4 or 5) is on life support with cervical, lumbar and brain injuries. She also has an 8 or 9 month old to care for during all of this. I cannot imagine the shock she must be feeling.

Prayers and good thoughts going to your friend and her family. I can't imagine how she must feel right now. I hope her son is able to make a full recovery. 

Sending you lots of :hugs: as well.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

tverb84 said:


> I don't know many people who still have a land line phone besides some of my family members. My cell phone is password protected but I can use it in an emergency when it's locked. Plus I think a lot of children already know how to use cell phones or have one themselves.

Yeah, that's true. They were talking more about young children (like under the age of 5) whose parents normally have a password on their phone to keep them from messing around with it. :haha:

If something were to happen to me when Isla was older and she didn't know how to unlock my cell phone or couldn't find it (or the batter was dead), then she couldn't call for help. If you have a landline, it is pretty easy to teach them where the phone is and how to call 911.


----------



## tverb84

On the bright side, Lindzys nephew was born not even an hour ago at 8:20!! I told her congrats and that soon it'll be her in the hospital. :haha:

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good, went to visit my grandma Saturday. She's doing good and was in a good mood. It's still hard to understand what she's saying sometimes though.


----------



## tverb84

Today I couldn't resists buying another onesie for Roxy. :blush: It's pink and says "good things come in small packages". :cloud9: It was only 94 cents and on the clearance rack. :thumbup:

So how is everyone else doing?


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds great Tara! 

We are doing well here. The weather has finally cleared up a bit and we have been swimming the last few days. Getting ready to head to the lake Thursday night for the weekend. Our friend's dad has a cabin and invited us down to hang out with them on the boat. It is a much needed get away.

I want to thank you for your prayers. I've been following my friend's friend and it looks like her son (who is 3 as I found out) is starting to show a few improvements. Far from out of the woods, but it is a start.

Hope everyone is having a nice week!


----------



## MissN8

Hi ladies can I join looking like my date could be pushed to dec 2016 so in here for the long haul now.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Sounds great Tara!
> 
> We are doing well here. The weather has finally cleared up a bit and we have been swimming the last few days. Getting ready to head to the lake Thursday night for the weekend. Our friend's dad has a cabin and invited us down to hang out with them on the boat. It is a much needed get away.
> 
> I want to thank you for your prayers. I've been following my friend's friend and it looks like her son (who is 3 as I found out) is starting to show a few improvements. Far from out of the woods, but it is a start.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice week!

I'm so glad that your friend's son is starting to do well. Keeping their family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Have a great time away!



MissN8 said:


> Hi ladies can I join looking like my date could be pushed to dec 2016 so in here for the long haul now.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Nibblenic

Terrible loss of those two children, life altering for the family. Cant even imagine the shock and devastation

Ive been to endocrinology today, things are looking promising as im having for the first time in my life a natural 28 day cycle. We agreed on an appointment for a year, when we'll have been TTC for 6 months see if im preggo or if theyll offer help at that point. Had my bloods taken, will be going back sooner if they arent normal, but theres nothing to suggest otherwise. 

Got weigh in tonight over 2.5 stone off since Jan, hopefully a couple more pounds tonight. Woman on a mission!


----------



## tverb84

What is endocrinology?

It feels like I'm more tired when I'm out in the sun with the medication I'm on. Plus yesterday morning we had a thunderstorm around 2 so that woke me up. The lightening was pretty much flashing in my room and the thunder was really loud. I love thunderstorms though. <3

Have fun on your vacation kk!


----------



## kksy9b

MissN8 said:


> Hi ladies can I join looking like my date could be pushed to dec 2016 so in here for the long haul now.

Hello! I actually already had you on our list so must have popped in at some other time...but welcome back :) Sorry to hear your date may be pushed back. Is there a reason for needing to wait longer? I hope it goes by quickly for you!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nibblenic said:


> Terrible loss of those two children, life altering for the family. Cant even imagine the shock and devastation
> 
> Ive been to endocrinology today, things are looking promising as im having for the first time in my life a natural 28 day cycle. We agreed on an appointment for a year, when we'll have been TTC for 6 months see if im preggo or if theyll offer help at that point. Had my bloods taken, will be going back sooner if they arent normal, but theres nothing to suggest otherwise.
> 
> Got weigh in tonight over 2.5 stone off since Jan, hopefully a couple more pounds tonight. Woman on a mission!

Congrats on the weight loss, that's an amazing accomplishment! :thumbup:

Tara, we had a massive thunderstorm the other day too; it was crazy and humid, totally ruined my sleep as well.


----------



## Nibblenic

tverb84 said:


> What is endocrinology?

Basically hormone specialist, been going since I was diagnosed with pcos at 18


----------



## Nibblenic

Thanks Mrs Eddie. Lost another three pounds last night, so two more to go for 3 stone. Seeing a big difference now. Bring on 4 stone! :-D


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Nib! That is really an amazing achievement! How much are you hoping to lose?


----------



## Nibblenic

kksy9b said:


> Congrats Nib! That is really an amazing achievement! How much are you hoping to lose?

Hoping for at the very least another stone ideally two. It still leaves me overweight on a Bmi but I'm fairly fit for a fat lass so I'd be happy about there at least before ttc.


----------



## cupcake.

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?

Haven't popped into this thread in quite a while, I just realized. I've been spending most of my time over at the WTT till August thread, since that's when we originally planned on starting.

HOWEVER (and I'm still kind of in shock haha) OH just got home from work and told me we can go ahead and start trying from now on! :) 

Just wanted to tell so that the member list on the first page can be updated :) Starting a TTC journal as well if anyone is wanting to follow along on my journey.

Thanks for making the wait so much more enjoyable, ladies! :)


----------



## Symphony7

Good luck! I hope the TTC journey is a short one for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats cupcake!! I hope your TTC journey is a short one! I've updated the front page :)


----------



## Nibblenic

Good luck cupcake


----------



## tverb84

Today I went for another information session about the apprenticeship and I know it's something I want to do. My gut instinct is telling me to go for it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Cupcake, very exciting!

Wow three more lbs Nibblenic, good for you! It's definitely good to be as fit as possible before becoming pregnant. I was in better shape this time around than my first and have found that my weight gain has been better overall this time around :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Lindzy was over today telling my mom and I that she's not dilated at all yet. The doctor told her last week that Roxy is already 8 lbs and Lindzy can feel Roxy scratching at her stomach. Sounds like Roxy will be born when she feels like it. :haha:

I finally told my dad that I'm tired of hearing his negative comments about stuff and he didn't even know what I was talking about. I said sometimes you say negative things but he didn't reply back. I'm honestly at my wits end with his negative attitude. :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone's Saturday? I didn't do much except volunteer at the blood clinic and watching youtube videos on tivo. :haha: The weather is pretty much crappy, it's been raining and windy all day long. :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> How's everyone's Saturday? I didn't do much except volunteer at the blood clinic and watching youtube videos on tivo. :haha: The weather is pretty much crappy, it's been raining and windy all day long. :coffee:

Not much going on here. Christian and I have been sick this week so just taking it easy with DH. I wouldn't mind some rain. It was 104 here today. Definitely not enjoying it. Its suppose to be over 100 for the next week. :(


----------



## EmmySocks

Well this was our last weekend before we move :D Been decorating the new house, it's been our project for a few weeks and it has kept me busy and mind off babies for a little while. so happy with the progress of the house - can not wait now - this time next week we will be all moved in:D 

Mr Socks seems to be thinking differently about wtt now that the house is nearly done. He's said he would be happy to try sooner which is exciting :D He's feeling ok with it now we're so nearly done with the house. Haven't decided anything for definite yet but may be sooner than i dared hope!

How's everyone else? I know last time i spent any time on here a few of you were moving house - all done now? or still going? xxxx


----------



## krissie328

Good luck with the move Emmy. 

We got all moved. I am tall unpacking and painting though. And I have a nice sized yard that I am trying to get weeded and sorted in the mornings before it gets to hot. But that is proving to be very difficult as the temp is up to 85 by 10 am. And that's my cut off for heat, I have a hard time being in the heat/Sun long.


----------



## EmmySocks

i know how you feel it's hot here too! (i don't use fahrenheit but i put it in google and ours was 72 today - so a bit cooler here!)

We battled our garden last weekend but it's already shooting back up... we seem to alternate between hot, sunny days and rainy days so that'll explain that one! And when we've not been in the garden we've been painting and fitting the utility room which has a conservatory style roof so it's like working in a greenhouse! At least the paint dries quickly though!

Hope you haven't got too much left to do and you can just enjoy the sunshine :D xxx


----------



## krissie328

Yea our temp right now is 101 so it's pretty hot. 

I feel like this is a never ending project. But hopefully I can get the projects I want to before I go back to work in August. 

Christian has been pretty moody lately so I have been tending mostly to him. His birthday is Friday so this week will mostly be planning and getting ready for that. :D


----------



## EmmySocks

i can see on your ticker - he's soo nearly 1! He is adorable. I absolutely cannot wait to be organising birthday parties for my own :D Have fun xxx


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday? I didn't do much except volunteer at the blood clinic and watching youtube videos on tivo. :haha: The weather is pretty much crappy, it's been raining and windy all day long. :coffee:
> 
> Not much going on here. Christian and I have been sick this week so just taking it easy with DH. I wouldn't mind some rain. It was 104 here today. Definitely not enjoying it. Its suppose to be over 100 for the next week. :(Click to expand...

Wow that's very hot.It is usually hot here in the summer and was a few weeks ago. July and August are the hottest months plus we have humidity which make it feel even hotter. It could be say 24, 25 Celsius which is about 75 Fahrenheit and feel at least 10-20 degrees warmer with the humidity. Those are the days when my hair is pretty frizzy. :haha: 

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good, I feel better now that I told my dad that I don't like his negative comments he still hasn't called or texted since i told him,day I volunteered at the blood clinic didn't do much else since it was rainy and windy. Today I went to the gym and for my walk since it was soooooo much nicer than yesterday.

I can't believe it's going to be July 1st on Wednesday. Where the heck did this month/year go??? Also not too much longer until my niece will be born!!! :happydance::cloud9: That's if she decides to be born on her due date. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! hope everyone has been having a nice (and staying cool!) weekend. We just got home a few hours ago from a few days at the lake with some good friends. It was a nice get away (and Charles did AMAZING, even on the 4 hour car ride each way!). It's really nice to be home again though. I think my parents are coming out next weekend so we are just preparing for that now.

Update for those who are wondering: Clayton (the little boy I was talking about earlier) was taken off life support today also his chest tube and ventilator were removed. He has spoken a few words and is responsive with nodding/shaking his head. She posted an hour ago that he is being taken in to check for excess fluid around his lungs and may require some suction. He still has no movement in his legs.Far from out of the woods, but making tremendous progress so far.


----------



## tverb84

That's really good news about your friends son.

Today I called the pharmacy where I got my prescription filled and asked how much it would be to get it refilled. The pharmacist said it would be $154!!! :dohh: I'm not even covered so I would have to pay that out of pocket. Tomorrow I'm going to call my doctor to get a second opinion about the medication. I only have enough until tomorrow night but I'm not refilling it until I hear what my doctor says. I'm not wasting $ if she says I don't need the medication.

Tonight my mom and I put the play pen together or at least tried to. :haha: I don't think we did everything correctly so she's looking up online about the playpen. It felt like an exam putting it together. :haha: Does anyone have any advice on how to put it together correctly?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well be TTC in March of 2016 for our first little peanut


----------



## kksy9b

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well be TTC in March of 2016 for our first little peanut

Hello! :hi: I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update! Do you have any fun plans while you wait?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you! We actually have a business on the side of our full time jobs, so we have a few conferences and speaking engagements this year to pass the time.


----------



## kksy9b

Nice! Do you travel for the conferences or are they closer to home?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Some are close, majority of them are within 6 hour drive. The one in mid July is in Lexington Kentucky.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well be TTC in March of 2016 for our first little peanut

:hi: welcome! 

Kksy, so glad that your friend's son is doing better!

Tara, sorry no tips for you, my DH put ours together :winkwink:


----------



## tverb84

This morning I made an appointment with my doctor for next Tuesday to get her opinion on the medication I'm taking.If she says I need to continue taking it I will and I only have enough for tonight. 

Tomorrow is Canada Day and I'm going to a parade!!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Hey how is everyone? Today my mom told me that Lindzy is 1 centimeter dilated! :happydance: I can't wait until Roxy is born!!!! :cloud9:

In other news, today I felt dizzy a few times so I refilled my prescription so I don't have another seizure. I was going to wait until next week but I didn't want to take the risk. 

Is it just me or did this week go by fast?? Also, I have adblock installed in my laptop. It blocks every ad except this one I see in my email. I tried to block it and it worked a few days ago but now it's not. I'm going to try and uninstall adblock and reinstall it. :wacko:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well guys.. My husband and I spoke today and I think I've decided to remove my mirena and go on the pill until January when I get off before we start TTC... I'm hoping it will help a bit with my emotions... I've been way too emotionally drained lately.


----------



## EmmySocks

Actually did it! We moved house today! Super tired but we are now in our own home :D Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and not working too hard! xxx


----------



## krissie328

EmmySocks said:


> Actually did it! We moved house today! Super tired but we are now in our own home :D Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and not working too hard! xxx

Congrats hun! It's such a relief once it's done. 

We had Christian's first birthday party today. It was fun. I cannot believe he is one!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on the move Emmy!

Christian is already one? That went by fast. 

We're still waiting for Roxy to be born. :coffee: Our neighbour bought Lindzy a gift for Roxy which I was surprised at because she doesn't know Lindzy all that well. Plus a woman who my mom works with bought Roxy a Minnie Mouse outfit set it's really cute. She even bought her a box of 900 baby wipes at Costco. I think her dad is a member there.

In two weeks my mom and I are going to a concert at the casino here!! :happydance: It's Colbie Collete and Christina Perri. The best part is that we didn't have to pay for tickets!! :thumbup: My mom's aunt is a member there so she gets free tickets to different shows.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good, didn't do much yesterday just went for my walk. Today I went to the gym and visited my grandma. She can move her right arm a bit when she uses her left one to send signals to it which is pretty cool.

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow but I don't know if I still want to go. :shrug: I think I'll call and see if I can reschedule it for later this week. Next week I start the cooking apprenticeship!!! :happydance::thumbup: I'm pretty excited for that!!


----------



## Nibblenic

My weekend was mainly full of my 6 year old. Spent 3hrs friday night at her theatre school rehearsal, 3 hours saturday morning at her theatre school class, then most of sunday at her friends house for a party. 

Haha at least Ive got today to myself to do what I want


----------



## AlaskanWife

I feel like I'm coming awkwardly into the middle of a conversation....but just wanted to poke my head in and add my name to the "TTC in 2016" group  

A brief intro: DH and I have been married 8 months, and we had a surprise pregnancy recently which sadly ended in miscarriage last weekend. So we are back to our original life plan of waiting until January or February to TTC. The miscarriage support forum is where I've been hanging out this week, but it's getting depressing for me, so I thought I'd try hopping over here to the WTT forum and see how that goes!


----------



## krissie328

AlaskanWife said:


> I feel like I'm coming awkwardly into the middle of a conversation....but just wanted to poke my head in and add my name to the "TTC in 2016" group
> 
> A brief intro: DH and I have been married 8 months, and we had a surprise pregnancy recently which sadly ended in miscarriage last weekend. So we are back to our original life plan of waiting until January or February to TTC. The miscarriage support forum is where I've been hanging out this week, but it's getting depressing for me, so I thought I'd try hopping over here to the WTT forum and see how that goes!

So very sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:

But welcome over here.


----------



## EmmySocks

Welcome AlaskanWife :) Sorry for your loss.

We always happy for new people to join. Have a happy wait. Do you have particular reason for waiting for next year?

xxxx


----------



## AlaskanWife

EmmySocks said:


> Do you have particular reason for waiting for next year?
> 
> xxxx

It's all about timing! Hubby and I work at a children's summer camp, so every year from April through September we are in full-time camp season. Therefore the goal is to have a baby in the winter


----------



## KalonKiki

AlaskanWife said:


> I feel like I'm coming awkwardly into the middle of a conversation....but just wanted to poke my head in and add my name to the "TTC in 2016" group
> 
> A brief intro: DH and I have been married 8 months, and we had a surprise pregnancy recently which sadly ended in miscarriage last weekend. So we are back to our original life plan of waiting until January or February to TTC. The miscarriage support forum is where I've been hanging out this week, but it's getting depressing for me, so I thought I'd try hopping over here to the WTT forum and see how that goes!

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I really hope that you get your beautiful rainbow baby next year. Welcome to the group, we're all a good bunch of ladies here. :hugs: :flower:

I can't believe that Christian is 1 already Krissie, I hope that he had a good party. :D

Mrs. Eddie how are you feeling? You must be getting excited, you're due next month!


----------



## tverb84

Today I found out another volunteer at the blood clinic also went to the cooking apprenticeship that I'm starting next week. She said she's glad that she did it so that's good news. :thumbup:

We are still yet waiting for Roxy to make her entrance into the world. :coffee: Only four more days until her due date!!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy First Birthday to Christian Krissie, time really does speed by quickly!

Welcome AlaskanWife :hi: So sorry to hear about your recent loss, I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs:

Tara, you must be getting so excited to meet Roxy, can't wait to read all about her arrival.

I haven't been on here very much lately. My work internet does not like the new wallpaper on this site so I can't scroll down the page when I'm there (better for my overall productivity though :haha:). Have a few more weeks of work left, I am so excited to be done! Sleep is now becoming very rare and I am getting more and more tired. 

We did get the nursery mostly set up this weekend and Isla' new furniture is all in her room. We still have a few things to do but hoping to have it mostly done for this weekend. We have Isla's 2nd birthday party on Saturday (having it early before I become too pregnant). We're going to have like 40 people so it will be big but fun.

Don't have time to completely catch up right now but hope that you're all doing well :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

KalonKiki said:


> AlaskanWife said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm coming awkwardly into the middle of a conversation....but just wanted to poke my head in and add my name to the "TTC in 2016" group
> 
> A brief intro: DH and I have been married 8 months, and we had a surprise pregnancy recently which sadly ended in miscarriage last weekend. So we are back to our original life plan of waiting until January or February to TTC. The miscarriage support forum is where I've been hanging out this week, but it's getting depressing for me, so I thought I'd try hopping over here to the WTT forum and see how that goes!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I really hope that you get your beautiful rainbow baby next year. Welcome to the group, we're all a good bunch of ladies here. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> I can't believe that Christian is 1 already Krissie, I hope that he had a good party. :D
> 
> Mrs. Eddie how are you feeling? You must be getting excited, you're due next month!Click to expand...

I can't believe that I'm so close to my due date. Still feeling mostly well, just tired. Thanks for asking Hun :hugs:


----------



## ccoastgal

So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever. 

Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Happy First Birthday to Christian Krissie, time really does speed by quickly!
> 
> Welcome AlaskanWife :hi: So sorry to hear about your recent loss, I hope you get your rainbow baby very soon :hugs:
> 
> Tara, you must be getting so excited to meet Roxy, can't wait to read all about her arrival.
> 
> I haven't been on here very much lately. My work internet does not like the new wallpaper on this site so I can't scroll down the page when I'm there (better for my overall productivity though :haha:). Have a few more weeks of work left, I am so excited to be done! Sleep is now becoming very rare and I am getting more and more tired.
> 
> We did get the nursery mostly set up this weekend and Isla' new furniture is all in her room. We still have a few things to do but hoping to have it mostly done for this weekend. We have Isla's 2nd birthday party on Saturday (having it early before I become too pregnant). We're going to have like 40 people so it will be big but fun.
> 
> Don't have time to completely catch up right now but hope that you're all doing well :flower:


I am!! 

I still can't figure out the playpen. :haha: My mom thinks we put the mesh net part in upside down so she's waiting for the guy from her work to bring in the instructions. I tried on Sunday night to get the music part of it to work but was unsuccessful. :shrug: Who knew a playpen would be this hard to set up? :haha:

Welcome coastgal. :)


----------



## krissie328

ccoastgal said:


> So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever.
> 
> Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)

Welcome. :hi:

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I can't believe he is a year already! I pulled up some of his newborn pics and it's amazing how different he looks. And boy is his personality coming through!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome ccoastgal :hi:

Krissie, I just noticed your ticker, have you officially started to TTC now???


----------



## ccoastgal

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Krissie, I just noticed your ticker, have you officially started to TTC now???

More like ntnp right now. I'm trying to do some cycle monitoring to see if I am ovulating. Which I don't think I am. :cry: I am hoping with diet change I will but if not we plan to use Clomid at the start of the year.


----------



## kksy9b

Happy 1st birthday Christian!! 

Also, wanted to wish Keely a huge congratulations on this thread for getting her BFP!!

Gagrlinpitt- I hope that taking the Minera out helps you! I stopped taking BC years ago in part for the same reason. I just didn't feel like myself emotionally on it. How long does the effects of the minera usually last coming off? I'm clueless on it :)

emmy- congrats on the move!! we just moved back in March and it is a big chore but worth it in the end once you are settled in. Have fun getting your house together!

Tara- did you decide to keep your doctors appointment? Hope you have fun at the concert! Any updates on how Lindzy is doing? i bet you all are on pins and needles waiting for her. Good luck starting your apprenticeship!

Nib- does your daughter act? or is it a musical type of production? that's great that she has something so fun to do at a young age

mrs eddie- have fun with Isla's party! Are you doing a themed party or just having friends over? I can't believe how close you are getting! Ethan will be here before you know it :)

AFM, things are going really really well.My husband and I have been pretty good about our low cal/low sodium regiment with eating. I've lost 13 pounds in the last month! (44 total since Charles was born). I have 6 to go to my first goal and am really excited to get there. I just started training for my first 5k, which is September 20th. I am beyond excited. I actually had to go today and buy new running shorts because mine are literally falling off now when I run. I also grabbed a new shirt (since it's getting hot here, needed something more breathable). My normal size (L) was way too big so for the first time in years bought a medium! It's small things like that that continue to give me more and more motivation to keep going. 

TMI to follow: In other news, I'm currently sitting at 16dpo with no AF in sight...after DTD last Friday (11DPO) I had some bleeding. I put a pad on and went to bed. For the next 2 1/2 days had light-moderate brown spotting with some red on Sunday (13DPO) morning (enough to fill a regular tampon but not soak totally through if that makes sense). Also normal AF cramping etc. I just figured she would hit full force on time Monday. Instead,everything went away! I have had very very little brown spotting since then, a small amount of stringy brown CM and no cramping. I'm resisting testing because I really don't think I'm pregnant and hate to waste the expensive FRER on it. But if AF doesn't show by Monday (1 week late), i'll test and call the doctor if negative. Do you all have any experience with this type of thing? My cycles are so regular and I hate when they are off a cycle.


----------



## kksy9b

AlaskanWife said:


> I feel like I'm coming awkwardly into the middle of a conversation....but just wanted to poke my head in and add my name to the "TTC in 2016" group
> 
> A brief intro: DH and I have been married 8 months, and we had a surprise pregnancy recently which sadly ended in miscarriage last weekend. So we are back to our original life plan of waiting until January or February to TTC. The miscarriage support forum is where I've been hanging out this week, but it's getting depressing for me, so I thought I'd try hopping over here to the WTT forum and see how that goes!

Hello and welcome! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: You are very welcome in this group and I hope that the coming months go by quickly for you. I've added you to our list (second post). I've put you in January for now, but just comment here to let me know if things change and I can update! Do you have any fun plans while you wait?


----------



## kksy9b

ccoastgal said:


> So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever.
> 
> Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)

Hello! I hope that your wait goes a little quicker getting to vent here :) I've added you to our list (second post). Once you know your dates, just let me know and I will update! My DH was the same way in not being ready. What helped me was to sit down and make a list of what he wanted to accomplish before having a baby. That way there was something tangible to "work" towards beforehand! Does he have anything specific he wants to do before?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kksy, that sounds very interesting re your cycle; will be following to hear how things turn out :coffee: Also, huge congrats on the weight loss and running. It is definitely motivating when you start seeing results :thumbup:

Isla's party is actually going to be Minnie Mouse themed. We ordered her a special little outfit too, which is totally adorable :cloud9: She is so excited for her party, I'm sure she'll have a great time. 

Krissie, I hope that you are ovulating, keeping my FX for you!


----------



## krissie328

We did Mickey Mouse for Christian. He really seemed to enjoy the balloons. His giant Mickey one is still attached to his high chair and he just loves beating him up instead of eating. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_1243 (480x640).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ccoastgal

kksy9b said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever.
> 
> Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)
> 
> Hello! I hope that your wait goes a little quicker getting to vent here :) I've added you to our list (second post). Once you know your dates, just let me know and I will update! My DH was the same way in not being ready. What helped me was to sit down and make a list of what he wanted to accomplish before having a baby. That way there was something tangible to "work" towards beforehand! Does he have anything specific he wants to do before?Click to expand...

Thank you for adding me to the list! I know I need to sit down with him to discuss this more. But I am so emotional about it and I know I will cry which I don't want to do. I just want him to tell me that he is ready without us having to have that serious talk. He talks about our future kids all the time so I know he wants them it is just a matter of when.


----------



## alliec

Hi all! I'm Allie and I just joined BnB a couple weeks ago. My son, Cai was born in Oct 2014 and my husband and I plan to start TTC in late 2015/early 2016 in the hopes of a Fall 2016 baby.

I've been stalking the boards and I have to say that this seems like a super friendly thread/group of ladies! I look forward to chatting and getting to know you :)


----------



## krissie328

alliec said:


> Hi all! I'm Allie and I just joined BnB a couple weeks ago. My son, Cai was born in Oct 2014 and my husband and I plan to start TTC in late 2015/early 2016 in the hopes of a Fall 2016 baby.
> 
> I've been stalking the boards and I have to say that this seems like a super friendly thread/group of ladies! I look forward to chatting and getting to know you :)

:hi:


----------



## kksy9b

ccoastgal said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever.
> 
> Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)
> 
> Hello! I hope that your wait goes a little quicker getting to vent here :) I've added you to our list (second post). Once you know your dates, just let me know and I will update! My DH was the same way in not being ready. What helped me was to sit down and make a list of what he wanted to accomplish before having a baby. That way there was something tangible to "work" towards beforehand! Does he have anything specific he wants to do before?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for adding me to the list! I know I need to sit down with him to discuss this more. But I am so emotional about it and I know I will cry which I don't want to do. I just want him to tell me that he is ready without us having to have that serious talk. He talks about our future kids all the time so I know he wants them it is just a matter of when.Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry that its rough for you right now. Those conversations are really difficult to have. But I think getting it all out will help you release that stress and hopefully give you a more clear direction on when he is thinking of trying.:flower:


----------



## kksy9b

alliec said:


> Hi all! I'm Allie and I just joined BnB a couple weeks ago. My son, Cai was born in Oct 2014 and my husband and I plan to start TTC in late 2015/early 2016 in the hopes of a Fall 2016 baby.
> 
> I've been stalking the boards and I have to say that this seems like a super friendly thread/group of ladies! I look forward to chatting and getting to know you :)

Hi Allie and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you know your dates and I'll get it updated! Congrats on your little one! I have a DS who is 6 months older than Cai and it just gets better and better as they get older :) Do you think you will do any gender swaying next time around?


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Mrs Eddie! It's been such a positive journey so far re the weight loss. I only have 22 lbs to go to my ideal weight..it's so close I can taste it! I've never felt this kind of motivation before and am looking forward to hitting those goals! A Minnie mouse theme sounds adorable! I'm sure Isla will have a great time :)

Krissie- he is SO cute!!

So I miscalculated where I'm at because I forgot I started a day early in June. So I'm actually 17DPO and 3 days late. CM is starting to become more EW so either having a super long cycle and just gearing up for O (not likely I dont think) or AF will be here soon, but late. Was talking with my hubby and honestly, I dont want to be (really want to finish getting the weight off first) but also not the worst thing in the world. Timing is SO much better now than even 2 months ago. I have literally zero pregnancy symptoms besides a missed AF so I think that is what is keeping me sane through this :)


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:
 

> Happy 1st birthday Christian!!
> 
> Also, wanted to wish Keely a huge congratulations on this thread for getting her BFP!!
> 
> Gagrlinpitt- I hope that taking the Minera out helps you! I stopped taking BC years ago in part for the same reason. I just didn't feel like myself emotionally on it. How long does the effects of the minera usually last coming off? I'm clueless on it :)
> 
> emmy- congrats on the move!! we just moved back in March and it is a big chore but worth it in the end once you are settled in. Have fun getting your house together!
> 
> Tara- did you decide to keep your doctors appointment? Hope you have fun at the concert! Any updates on how Lindzy is doing? i bet you all are on pins and needles waiting for her. Good luck starting your apprenticeship!
> 
> Nib- does your daughter act? or is it a musical type of production? that's great that she has something so fun to do at a young age
> 
> mrs eddie- have fun with Isla's party! Are you doing a themed party or just having friends over? I can't believe how close you are getting! Ethan will be here before you know it :)
> 
> AFM, things are going really really well.My husband and I have been pretty good about our low cal/low sodium regiment with eating. I've lost 13 pounds in the last month! (44 total since Charles was born). I have 6 to go to my first goal and am really excited to get there. I just started training for my first 5k, which is September 20th. I am beyond excited. I actually had to go today and buy new running shorts because mine are literally falling off now when I run. I also grabbed a new shirt (since it's getting hot here, needed something more breathable). My normal size (L) was way too big so for the first time in years bought a medium! It's small things like that that continue to give me more and more motivation to keep going.
> 
> TMI to follow: In other news, I'm currently sitting at 16dpo with no AF in sight...after DTD last Friday (11DPO) I had some bleeding. I put a pad on and went to bed. For the next 2 1/2 days had light-moderate brown spotting with some red on Sunday (13DPO) morning (enough to fill a regular tampon but not soak totally through if that makes sense). Also normal AF cramping etc. I just figured she would hit full force on time Monday. Instead,everything went away! I have had very very little brown spotting since then, a small amount of stringy brown CM and no cramping. I'm resisting testing because I really don't think I'm pregnant and hate to waste the expensive FRER on it. But if AF doesn't show by Monday (1 week late), i'll test and call the doctor if negative. Do you all have any experience with this type of thing? My cycles are so regular and I hate when they are off a cycle.

I called on Monday and cancelled the appointment. For some reason I thought it was on Monday and not Tuesday. :haha: I'm supposed to see the nuerlogist again this month sometime so I might make an appointment with my doctor after that.

Yes we're all excited for Roxy to be born!! :happydance: Today my mom called me when I was on my walk and I thought she was calling to say Lindzy was in the hospital but she called about something else.I bought Pampers at the drug store today just in case we have to bring them to the hospital. Only two more days!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Is anyone else having problems receiving emails from b and b? For some reason I haven't gotten any for a day or two. :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

Hopefully Roxy doesn't keep you all waiting a couple more weeks! I'm not sure on the emails, I don't usually receive any


----------



## tverb84

I usually get emails when there's a new post in the threads that I have posted in.

I have a feeling she'll be born after her due date or at like 3am when everyone's sleeping. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

No :witch: this morning and now 18dpo. Will test either tomorrow or Saturday if she hasn't shown up.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> No :witch: this morning and now 18dpo. Will test either tomorrow or Saturday if she hasn't shown up.

OMG, very exciting! I know you said you don't feel pregnant but you never know...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Allie :hi:

And how cute is Christian with his little Mickey Ears, adorable! Isla loves balloons too. If she gets one I normally have to sneakily dispose of it when she's napping or in bed for the evening :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs. Eddie said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> No :witch: this morning and now 18dpo. Will test either tomorrow or Saturday if she hasn't shown up.
> 
> OMG, very exciting! I know you said you don't feel pregnant but you never know...Click to expand...

Thanks!! Just hoping for either a positive or witch to show...don't want to have to go to doctor to figure out what's going on :)


----------



## kksy9b

Decided to test as Charles went down for a morning nap, which he usually doesn't do. SMU after 3 hr hold...all I had was a FRER digital. Waiting....


The fact that it's taking so long after how late I am (and no symptoms) makes me think its negative...
It's still thinking...

BFN (which I expected). If AF doesn't show by Monday then will call doctor


----------



## Nibblenic

kksy9b said:


> Nib- does your daughter act? or is it a musical type of production? that's great that she has something so fun to do at a young age

Hey, yes she goes to a theatre arts school, 3 hours on a weekend. Sorry for the late reply, was at a recording studio with her last night, last rehearsal before the two shows sat


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry about the BFN Lady, hope AF comes soon and if not, that your doctor is able to be helpful :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

So today I've received a few emails from b and b.I'm still not sure what's going on. :shrug:

Tomorrow is my niece's due date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance::cloud9: I still can't believe I'll be an aunt tomorrow or in the next coming days or week!!!!!!! I still have a feeling Roxy will wait until after tomorrow to make her grand entrance. :haha: I'll let you girls know when Roxy is born!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Tara! I cannot believe she is already due.


----------



## alliec

kksy9b said:


> Hi Allie and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you know your dates and I'll get it updated! Congrats on your little one! I have a DS who is 6 months older than Cai and it just gets better and better as they get older :) Do you think you will do any gender swaying next time around?

Thanks! Let's go with January 2016 for now; we'll have to see where my cycle falls when we get closer to go time :)

We aren't planning on gender swaying for #2. I will most likely be on Clomid so we just plan to BD every day after AF and hope that we get lucky on the first round again. We truly will just be happy to even get a second healthy baby regardless of gender. One of each will be great but so will a set of brothers :)


----------



## alliec

tverb84 said:


> So today I've received a few emails from b and b.I'm still not sure what's going on. :shrug:
> 
> Tomorrow is my niece's due date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance::cloud9: I still can't believe I'll be an aunt tomorrow or in the next coming days or week!!!!!!! I still have a feeling Roxy will wait until after tomorrow to make her grand entrance. :haha: I'll let you girls know when Roxy is born!!!!!

How exciting! I hope her entrance is quick and smooth :)

I'm dying to be an aunt but my husband's siblings are nowhere near having kids. I don't even have the opportunity to be an honorary aunt because none of my close friends are near having kids either.

Your niece is so lucky to have an aunt who is already so crazy about her!


----------



## AlaskanWife

kksy9b said:


> I've put you in January for now, but just comment here to let me know if things change and I can update! Do you have any fun plans while you wait?

Sounds good, thanks! I just moved to my husband's hometown this year, so I'm looking forward to spending some time this winter getting involved in some of the things he has always enjoyed here, like rock climbing and archery. We're also in the midst of planning a first-wedding-anniversary trip to California!

Tverb84 - being an aunt is so great! My niece will be a year old this month, and she is the cutest little doll. Looking forward to hearing about your niece's arrival!


----------



## kksy9b

allie- got it! :thumbup: I'm secretly hoping for a set of brothers as well...I think 2 little boys running around would be so much fun. DH really wants a girl next so will be interesting to see what happens!

Alaskan- ooh! sounds like fun! Where are you wanting to go in CA?

AFM, still no AF! Had some increased CM last night and thought she was coming but nada. I saved my FMU and will try to get a test this morning, otherwise will wait until tomorrow. If that comes back negative then I will know its just a weird cycle and will count myself out. 


Hope everyone has a great day!! Anyone with weekend plans? I think we are going to go to the zoo...DS really loves the penguins there!


----------



## krissie328

Oh the zoo sounds like fun. Our zoo is almost two hours away. I am hoping to go up next weekend. It would be Christian's first trip there.

No plans here, just hoping to get some more yard work done while the weather isn't so hot.


----------



## ccoastgal

kksy9b said:


> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccoastgal said:
> 
> 
> So I have been stalking this thread but decided to post. I am hoping that we will start next year but not sure. My husband keeps saying he is not ready and it is so hard because I am more ready than ever.
> 
> Anyways I thought I would join this thread to hopefully make this waiting time go quickly. :)
> 
> Hello! I hope that your wait goes a little quicker getting to vent here :) I've added you to our list (second post). Once you know your dates, just let me know and I will update! My DH was the same way in not being ready. What helped me was to sit down and make a list of what he wanted to accomplish before having a baby. That way there was something tangible to "work" towards beforehand! Does he have anything specific he wants to do before?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for adding me to the list! I know I need to sit down with him to discuss this more. But I am so emotional about it and I know I will cry which I don't want to do. I just want him to tell me that he is ready without us having to have that serious talk. He talks about our future kids all the time so I know he wants them it is just a matter of when.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that its rough for you right now. Those conversations are really difficult to have. But I think getting it all out will help you release that stress and hopefully give you a more clear direction on when he is thinking of trying.:flower:Click to expand...

Good Morning lovely ladies. I am so glad it is Friday! :happydance::happydance:

I agree that getting it out there is what I need. I just don't know how to bring it up. I have faith that eventually everything will work itself out.


----------



## tverb84

Same here Krissie! It feels like it was yesterday when my mom and I found out. Still no Roxy....:coffee: Looks like she wants to make us wait. :haha: Earlier I saw that I had a missed call on my phone and thought it was Lindzy but it was a # I don't know. :roll:

Yesterday an ex friend of mine sent me a request to follow me on twitter but I didn't accept it. It's a very long story about what happened between us but I'm soooooooo better off with out her in my life!! :thumbup:

Anyone have big plans for the weekend?


----------



## AlaskanWife

kksy - We're talking about a trip to the north/central coastal area. Beaches, vineyards...what more could we want? ;-)
Hope you get an answer soon! Increased CM after ovulation was one of my big clues that I was pregnant!

AFM, I went for my last blood draw today to check post-miscarriage hcg levels. Got the all-clear that everything seems to have resolved, so that's good news. Physically I feel pretty much back to normal, though emotionally is a different story. Going out for dinner and drinks with DH and friends tonight; hopefully that is relaxing.


----------



## alliec

No real weekend plans here. My husband just left to go work on a cruise ship for two weeks and pretty much everyone else in the house is away this weekend as well. It's nice because it means the house will stay pretty clean for the next couple days but the downside is that it's just me and the kiddo; we get lonely pretty fast since we're so used to a full house.


----------



## tverb84

So I am still waiting for my niece to be born.....:coffee: This morning I had a dream where my mom told me Lindzy's water broke. :haha: I'm sure she'll be here soon....


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow I start my cooking apprenticeship!!!! :happydance: I'm excited for it!!! :thumbup:

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good didn't do much and still waiting for Roxy....:coffee:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Tverb that's fantastic!

I finally got the number for the genetics division that I need to make an appointment with as well as maternal fetal. I found out I am homozygous C677T MTHFR positive.. I'm glad I'm getting all of this testing out of the way before we start TTC so we can have the best chances possible.


----------



## krissie328

I hope your first day was good Tara.

We had a good weekend. We watched my nephew Saturday and went swimming yesterday. It was Christians first time and he was so unsure, but see me to enjoy it. We then had a picnic so it was a nice day.

Today was Christians one year appointment so between shots and getting his finger poked to check iron levels he is just unhappy. Hopefully he's feeling better after his nap.


----------



## tverb84

I did like the apprenticeship. :thumbup: I'm glad I signed up for it. I go everyday from 9-4.

Day 3 and still no Roxy....:coffee: Does anyone know when labour would be induced?


----------



## krissie328

I think in a healthy pregnancy most doctors will go until 42 weeks. But of course it can vary depending on the doctor.


----------



## tverb84

How long were you pregnant with Christian?


----------



## krissie328

39+5, I was induced due to diabetes.


----------



## kksy9b

Like Krissie said, usually 42 weeks is the max. Roxy just needs a little longer to finish baking :) Charles didn't show up until 41+5...you just never know


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Totally agree with the other ladies, babies come when they are ready! I'm pretty sure my MWs said after you're 10 days overdue they start talking about induction, etc. I was sure Isla was going to be overdue but she was actually a due date baby...

We had a great weekend. Isla's early birthday party was a huge success, she had a great time. We ended up having about 40 people and had a lot of fun. Isla looked adorable in her little Minnie Mouse inspired tutu and onesie :cloud9: My BIL, SIL and niece ended up staying with us until yesterday so the day after the party we went to LEGOLAND and then yesterday we were at the Zoo (Splash Pad and then touring around). Needless to say I am very tired and happy I'm only working today and tomorrow of this week...

The nursery is looking good and Isla is loving the new set up of her room. On Thursday I am going to start organizing Ethan's clothes and we're also going to pick up any additional supplies we need and buy our new bassinet. I think this weekend we are also going to wash the infant car seat cover and install the car seat bases in both of our cars. This weekend my sister returned our swing and my best friend returned our infant bath tub so have to wash those too. After all of that is done, we'll pretty much be ready for him to make his arrival, kind of crazy we're at that point already :wacko:


----------



## EmmySocks

sort of update - really hoping to get my birth control removed soon. Haven't really moved our ttc date though as i'm feeling a bit anxious about it (worried about money and work) I really want to see how i am without hormonal contraceptives in my system. Anyway just to clear up - we're not trying yet, so hope it's ok to hang around here for a bit longer until we either confirm we are waiting for January or decide on a new ttc date xxx


----------



## tverb84

Lindzy was admitted to the hospital today and it sounds like Roxy could be born tonight!!!! :happydance: I've been monitoring my mom's phone for when Lisa (Lindzy's mom) texts her and said labour is going to be induced at 7 which is in two minutes. I'm guessing it's being induced because of her gal bladder problems.By this time tomorrow I might have a niece!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Sounds great Tara! So glad she is on her way.


----------



## tverb84

Same here! Lisa is going tonight but my mom and I would rather wait until after Roxy is born. It could take all night for her to be born. I can't wait to hold Roxy!!!!! :D :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Emmy- sounds like a good plan to come off BC and let your body regulate before trying. Of course you're welcome to stick around...we have mommas who are pregnant, trying, waiting...everyone is welcome :flower:

Tara- great news! I hope Lindzy's labor and delivery goes smoothly and quickly and that Roxy is here by tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Exciting stuff Tara; I hope Roxy will make her arrival very soon!


----------



## krissie328

So I decided to weigh myself and I've lost 20 lbs since January. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

congrats krissie!!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your weight loss Krissie!!! :thumbup:

Roxy was born this morning around 3!!!! :happydance::cloud9: She's soooooo cute!!!!! When I held her she kept looking around and at me. She has dark eyes right now and quite a bit of hair.

Lindzy said she couldn't feel her right leg because of the epidural.My brother had to help push her leg for counter pressure when she was delivering Roxy.She said she was still bleeding when my mom and I went to visit and has stitches.Both her and Roxy are doing good. :thumbup:

I'll post a picture of Roxy but not for very long.If anyone wants to add me on facebook my name there is TL Verbridge and my cover picture is Roxy.I still can't believe I'm an aunt!!!! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Oh Tara she is a doll!


----------



## kksy9b

she is adorable tara!! Congratulations!!! 

I'll send a FB request over here shortly (Kaity H)


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :D When I was holding her I could feel her looking at me and I love her already. <3 :cloud9: I can't wait to see her again!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your weight loss Krissie and congrats Tara on the birth of your neice, Roxy! :D :happydance:

Mrs. Eddie I'm glad that Isla's birthday party went well. I can't believe that baby Ethan will be here next month!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks Keely! It's only been two days but I already miss her. :blush: Curtis,Lindzy and Roxy are going to come over Sunday! :happydance::thumbup: I can't believe how much I love her and she's only two days old. :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so glad Isla's party went well!! And only a few more weeks to go until your new sweet boy is here :cloud9:

Tara- it only gets better and better :flower:

AFM, one of my really good friends told me she was pregnant yesterday! Baby due in March. Her daughter was 2 weeks late though so she is thinking it will be April. Our kiddos now are 2 1/2 years apart...surreal to think we will be trying just weeks after her baby and our next ones will (hopefully) be less than a year apart!

Spending a week with my parents. Charles is already having a blast. My brother, DH and I went out to lunch and my mom watched him. Said he didn't even care that we had left lol. It's fun seeing him so excited to see our family!


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Hi ladies. Have been absent for a little bit due to goings-on in our family. I will be stepping away from this thread as the Khocolateman and I have been told it will probably need to be a two year wait for us due to health issues which need to be resolved. Thanks for the fun over the last eighteen months or so. All the best with your journeys as they commence; fingers crossed you see me kicking around here again sooner than anticipated.


----------



## krissie328

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hi ladies. Have been absent for a little bit due to goings-on in our family. I will be stepping away from this thread as the Khocolateman and I have been told it will probably need to be a two year wait for us due to health issues which need to be resolved. Thanks for the fun over the last eighteen months or so. All the best with your journeys as they commence; fingers crossed you see me kicking around here again sooner than anticipated.

:hugs: I'm sorry you are having yo wait. I hope things get resolved and you can try sooner. And you're always welcome to stop by and say hi.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was really good. Friday I didn't do much stayed home.Last night my mom and I went to see Colbie Collat and Christina Perri. It was a very good concert!! :thumbup: Today I went to the gym and visited my grandma and she met my niece her great granddaughter. It was cute to see her with Roxy and I took a picture.Roxy held my index finger with her left little hand. :cloud9: She also looked at me again when she was doing that and she's soooooo cute!!!!! <3 It feels like I love her more every time I see her!! :cloud9:


----------



## tverb84

Hey, how is everyone? I'm good just busy with my apprenticeship and still have to get a gift for my cousin's baby shower this weekend.


----------



## kksy9b

We are doing well here. At my parents for the week do not posting as much. How is the apprenticeship going tara?

I finally O'd this last weekend, right in track where it should have been. Last month must have just been an anovulatory cycle due to losing 15 lbs in a month. Should be back on track this cycle which I am really happy about!


----------



## bakedbean

Gosh it's been a while since ive visited here (sorry ladies!). 
How is everyone?

kksy9b - Im glad you cycles are back on track for you :)
Tverb84 - Whats your apprenticeship in? Is it going well? :D


----------



## AlaskanWife

kksy, congrats on your weight loss, and yay for cycles getting back on track! 

Doing okay here. I'm spending quite a bit of time this week researching how to make money online / blogging -- something I can do from home as a side job. DH and I are both not sleeping well lately, so I'm not sure what's up with that, but it's making us both pretty tired during the day!


----------



## tverb84

It's going good thanks and it's in cooking.Tomorrow I have my final exam in what we learnt these past two weeks.After that I'm going to the gym,drop my backpack off at home,go to babies r us and buy a gift or two for my cousin's baby shower on Sunday.:wacko: On Friday we do the Servcie Excellence. 

The exam is all multiple choice except for two math questions.I have a feeling I'm going to buy something for Roxy tomorrow at babies r us, especially if it's on sale. :thumbup: I know pampers diapers that are usually $14.99 are $9.97 which is a really good deal in my opinion.


----------



## tverb84

Today I went shopping for my cousin's baby shower at Wal-mart. Not only did I buy gifts for her but I also bought two onesies for Roxy. :blush::cloud9: One says "my mommy doesn't want your advice". :haha: The other one is purple is says "someone has to be this cute". :D My niece is very cute in my opinion. :cloud9: I love her soooo much!!! :cloud9:

In other news tomorrow is Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Hi ladies. Have been absent for a little bit due to goings-on in our family. I will be stepping away from this thread as the Khocolateman and I have been told it will probably need to be a two year wait for us due to health issues which need to be resolved. Thanks for the fun over the last eighteen months or so. All the best with your journeys as they commence; fingers crossed you see me kicking around here again sooner than anticipated.

: hugs: wishing you all the best! P!ease stick around if you'd like...we would love to continue supporting you through your journey! I've moved you to unsure and FX you get to try sooner :flower:


----------



## Buttons_01

Hey! Can I join you ladies?. Me & My OH are thinking about trying for #2 January 2016.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend?Mine was good.Yesterday I volunteered at the blood clinic and today I went to my cousin's baby shower.It was fun and I'm glad I went. :thumbup: I was showing almost everyone the picture of Roxy that I took the morning she was born and they all thought she was cute. Which she is. <3 I don't think I loved someone this much before!! :cloud9:

Tomorrow we start cooking in my apprenticeship. :happydance: I'm excited and nervous about it. 

Today my mom told me that next weekend my uncles is having a meet and greet for my niece since my cousin is coming home for a month from Australia.I can't wait to see my niece again!!!! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## EmmySocks

hi everyone - sorry i've been a bit absent on here recently. I think the last i said was about us being unsure of when our ttc date was. January 2016 is no longer the best time for us, so instead of moving it back we're bringing it forwards :) Will be ntnp for a while but will try properly in the new year if it doesn't happen by then. Just want to say thanks for having me and happy waiting and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies! 

Haven't been on here much lately as things have been crazy! Wrapping things up at work, (last day is on Wednesday :happydance:) and have been very busy on the weekends. Will hopefully get a chance to catch up after I'm off. 

Hope that you're all doing well!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I've been reading but not posting much. I have been really struggling with anxiety which I think is being caused by my meds. So I have an appt next week to discuss it with my gp. 

Mrs. Eddie it is crazy you are almost full term!


----------



## tverb84

What do you take medication for Krissie?


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> What do you take medication for Krissie?

My blood sugar is still slightly high ever since I had ds. I am trying to get it to acceptable pregnancy levels so that it's not a concern going into a pregnancy.


----------



## Jessica28

Baby number 2 is due March 20 but I'm not feeling really positive, no symptoms. Very nervous.


----------



## tverb84

Why are you nervous?


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Sorry I've been gone for a few days. Got home from visiting my parents late Sunday night. Yesterday, Charles woke up for the 5th day with a fever so took him to the doctor. Turns out he has hand foot and mouth (sans the hand and foot). He was pretty miserable but unfortunately, there isn't much that can be done besides ride it out. His doctor opted not to do the blood and urine tests and I'm really thankful! He woke up today fever free and stayed that way all day. He is still cranky (also has 3 molars and a canine cutting through the gums ATM) but otherwise doing well. Going to go catch up now...

Buttons_01: Hello! :hi: Welcome to our little group! How exciting that you will be trying for #2 soon. Are you going to be gender swaying at all? How many would you like in total? I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update!

Tara- I'm glad you had fun at your cousin's bridal shower. I bet you can't wait to get to hold Roxy again! How did your first day cooking in your apprenticeship go?

Emmy- yay!! Congratulations on getting to move up a little early! I've moved you to the TTC/NTNP list and hope it is a very short stay! Keep us updated :)

Mrs Eddie- OMG, you are SO close! I feel like your pregnancy has FLOWN by. Enjoy your last day of work hun and these last few weeks before precious baby Ethan joins your family :flower:

Krissie- :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry that things are so stressful for you right now. I hope that getting to talk with your doctor will give you some options to help your anxiety

Jessica- CONGRATULATIONS!! How exciting!!! I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9: I know that it can be nerve-wracking not having any symptoms. I think it's crazy how much you hope to be sick during those first few weeks of pregnancy, or have other typically uncomfortable things happen. BUT...today you are pregnant, and it is absolutely worth celebrating. Could you request a beta count be done from your doctor to help ease your mind that your numbers are doubling? I wish you all the very very best hun and that this little bean is just taking their sweet time getting comfy before hitting you with all the symptoms.


----------



## Buttons_01

Financially it would be better if we had a boy because then we wouldn't have to move and we could re use pretty much all of my sons stuff. But I would LOVE to have a little girl next. Either way I will be happy though, as long as its healthy that's all that matters&#128522;.. I would love 3 children in total but you never know.. Haha


----------



## kksy9b

Just wanted to say congratulations to one of our members, greats, who had her little girl, Livia Avery, a few days ago! Not sure if she still follows or not but wish her all the very best regardless!


----------



## tverb84

I did have fun at my cousin's baby shower on Sunday.My apprenticeship is going good and today I cut my finger so I had to put a band aid on it.It hurt and stung at first but feels better now.

I'm glad tomorrow is Friday!!!! :happydance: This weekend my uncle might have a meet and greet where my cousin will meet my niece.Also it's my mom's aunts birthday tomorrow.Plus Monday is a holiday!!!! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Jessica! H&H 9 months to you, I hope that your bean is nice and sticky in there. :happydance:
My due date is the day before yours. If you'd like to join us in the March Monkeys 2016 group you can click on the banner in my signature which will link you to the group. :D

Kaity I'm sorry that Charles has been sick, poor baby! I hope that he feels better soon. :hugs:

Tara I'm glad that your apprenticeship is going well. Sorry about your finger though, ouch! :thumbup:

Buttons welcome to the group! We're a lovely bunch of ladies here and it's nice that so many of us stick around to support each other even after we start TTC/NTNP/get pregnant. :wave: :flower:

Congrats to greats on her new baby girl! I wish her the best of luck and all of the happiness in the world. :happydance:

Mrs.Eddie I'm so excited for Ethan to be born! You're getting so close and I just can't wait to see newborn pictures. I hope that you're doing well. Are you off work now? :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

Kalonkiki, I just recently joined! Wishing you a healthy n happy nine months as well.


----------



## tverb84

I'm sooooooo glad it's the weekend!!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies! Haven't posted in a while though I always check in to see how everyone's doing. I've been on vacation this last week visiting my mom in Cista Rica and then two weeks before that I was at the beach. It's been so nice, gotta say this summers off thing is the best! Heading home tomorrow and then it'll be time to get ready for school, I'm super nervous. Should be good though, at least I have all my classroom stuff purchased. Now I need to work on lesson plans for the first quarter. I had a heck of a time trying to get my work account fixed with IT from overseas. 

But I wanted to post today because it's officially one year until my TTC date! I started waiting on this site in 2013, so I had a 3+ year wait. I can't believe in one day I'll be in the months and weeks timeframe rather than years. For me this is a big thing, I've never TTC, had an oopsie, anything. So it'll be a huge step for me this day next year. I've talked a lot be out it with my mom while I've been down here, I can't wait to take this next step in my life.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on reaching the one year mark Symphony! The time will fly for you, I know for sure it did for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Symphony7

I did some baby shopping online today to celebrate. I bought Winnie the Pooh and Bambi on DVD. My favorite and my husband's favorite movies from when we were kids. I told him for my birthday last month I wanted him to get something for the baby because I wanted him to start getting into the reality of it. He got me the baby's first stuffed animal, a Snoopy doll. He has always had beagles growing up and Snoopy is a big thing in his family. I actually cried when he gave it to me, it felt so much more real. For a long time I've felt like I'm the one planning and thinking of it and him not as much because it's so far out for him. That was really special, I can't wait to give it to our child. 

Just been really sentimental and broody lately. I know a lot of people don't buy things before they are pregnant but ice been quietly collecting little bits here and there over the last two or so years. Just special little pieces that mean a lot. Does anyone else do this? My biggest thing is accumulating books and movies. I want an entire Disney collection for my children like I had. I watched them over and over again. And reading is so important to me that I've started getting books that I see and really like.


----------



## tverb84

Keely I can't believe Liam will be a year old next month! Lindzy's nephew's name is Liam too.

Also I can't believe it's already August!! Where did this year go????

I wish this cough I have would go away.I've had it for about a week and it's over stayed it's welcome. :haha: Sometimes I have these coughing fits where I can't help but cough.It's not something that I can control but it does feel like this cough is breaking up. :thumbup: 

Today I refilled my prescription and I thought it would be covered but it wasn't.I had to pay the full amount for it and I need this medication otherwise I would get dizzy.I'm thinking if I want to call my doctor and see if there's another medication that I can take that would be cheaper.


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually Tara Liam will be 2 years old next month, I can't believe it either! My baby boy is getting way too big way too fast. Also I hope that you feel better soon. :hugs:

Symphony that was so sweet of your DH. Sometimes it really can feel like you're the only one hoping and dreaming about it and it's nice to know that your love really feels the same way. <3
I actually don't tend to buy things until after a find out the gender. There isn't a whole lot available that's gender neutral here, so I'm extra impatient to find out what I'm having. This baby will need new clothes either way, we can't reuse DS's since he was born in the complete opposite season so none of them will be weather appropriate for the sizes. I don't think there's anything wrong with buying things for your baby before you get pregnant though as long as they aren't big ticket items (like a crib or car seat).


----------



## tverb84

Thanks Keely.I'm already starting to feel better and I'm going to take more cough medicine soon.It feels weird not being able to use my finger since I cut myself on Thursday.It's healing but slowly and I know it's going to scar.

How's everyone's weekend going? Mine's been good and tomorrow it's a holiday!!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good didn't do much though. :thumbup: 
My finger is healing good and I know it's going to scar.In addition,sore throat is finally breaking up!! :happydance:

I texted Lindzy to see how she is but hasn't responded yet. :shrug: They're probably busy with Roxy and everything. I do miss seeing my niece and hope to see her again soon. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Keely, I'm getting excited too. Was off work as of the end of last week and have been enjoying having some time to myself while Isla is still in day care full time.

I hear you re Liam turning 2; Isla's birthday is fast approaching; I can't believe how quickly these two years have gone.

Hope you're doing well, will pop into your journal to catch up.

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe you only have 13 days until Ethan's due date! It's coming up fast!

I'm really liking my apprenticeship so far and I'm starting to feel more comfortable in the kitchen now. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tara!

Glad to hear that your apprenticeship is going well!


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs Eddie- Ethan is going to be here SO soon! How are you feeling? Any labour symptoms?


----------



## krissie328

Super excited for you Mrs. Eddie. 

Tara- I am happy you are enjoying your apprenticeship. I always thought I would have enjoyed doing culinary arts. 

Afm, I have been around but haven't had much to post. I started back at work today so it has been a bittersweet time. I have really enjoyed being home with DS and it makes me sad I work full time. I keep hoping I can go down to part time after a second baby, but who knows at this time what will happen.


----------



## kksy9b

Just had the realization that if we decide to try in January it would be less than 5 months away... hmmmm....i don't think i'm ready yet! crazy how we spend so much time hoping the wait goes by but then as it approaches start chickening out! I remember it happening with Charles as well....we started in May that year and around Feb/March I was convinced we would delay because I was so freaked out.

At least this time I have an actual benchmark to achieve first otherwise DH wont agree- DS HAS to be weaned and sleeping better before he will try....getting there ...very slowly...

In any case, anyone have fun plans? We are going to the zoo Saturday and going to meet up with some friends. She just miscarried at 6 or 7 weeks so will be a tough get together but good for them to get their minds off it for a bit.


----------



## krissie328

Nothing fun planned here. I need to get the rest of my plants planted so they have time to settle in before winter. Then we are going to be doing house projects.

I am hoping to pick out paint colors for DS's room. I am thinking I want two colors, but I am unsure. I don't want anything to pastel/nursery but I also don't want anything to grown up either. I was thinking of targeting 5-12 year age range so it last awhile. Anyone have any suggestions? :D


----------



## tverb84

I've never really painted a bedroom before but maybe something like trains? It seems like a lot of boys like that or Tonka trucks.

Today I cut another finger when we were chopping vegetables. :haha::blush: It was my index finger on my left hand so at least it's not my right again. 

I finally saw Roxy again tonight!!!! :cloud9::happydance: I even held and fed her a bottle! She's soooooo cute!!! :cloud9: <3 She was falling asleep while I fed her it was too cute.My mom fed her the rest of it after.They left just about half an hour ago.My mom even mentioned about buying a car seat to keep here just in case we need to use one.I'm not sure when she'll want to get one but it is a good idea.


----------



## kksy9b

glad you got to see Roxy again Tara! Sorry about cutting your finger again though :(

krissie- sounds like a nice time getting outside and doing some work in the gardens!


----------



## Jessica28

I might be wtt again before long. Having some discharge. Not hopeful at all.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Mrs Eddie- Ethan is going to be here SO soon! How are you feeling? Any labour symptoms?

I've been feeling lots of pressure lately, especially at night. He's in the proper position still but as of my appointment on Wednesday still not engaged, (very common for second babies not to engage until labour though). I would love for him to be punctual like his sister but we'll see when he decides to make his appearance.

:hugs: Krissie, going back to work is tough. I dreaded going back but ended up enjoying it after awhile, it's a big adjustment to make at first.

Tara, sorry about your finger . Awesome that you got to see Roxy again!

:hugs: Jessica, I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks,looks like it's. A threatened miscarriage and I just have to wait and see. I already know n my heart though.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: :hugs: I hope that everything is alright jessica


----------



## tverb84

I'm sooooo glad it's the weekend!!! :happydance: No getting up early tomorrow!!!! :thumbup:

Anyone doing anything special?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies. :wave:

Sorry it's been soooo long since I last posted on here. I've been completely absorbed with TTC. This is our 9th month TTC now, and it's really gotten me down. I had a chemical in June as well, so that's made the stress of TTC a little worse. I started seeing a new doctor in June, though, and he's been phenomenal. He started investigating into my cycles immediately. Unfortunately, it hasn't been all great news. I do have endometriosis and I was also recently diagnosed with PCOS. :nope: However, my doctor has started me on some medications already, which will hopefully help me get my long-awaited BFP. If I'm not pregnant within the next few months, I think I'll be starting on something like Clomid. So things are starting to look up a little despite the setbacks we've had. 

I'm looking forward to catching up with you all! :)

Jessica - Sending you lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

aidensxmomma said:


> Hey ladies. :wave:
> 
> Sorry it's been soooo long since I last posted on here. I've been completely absorbed with TTC. This is our 9th month TTC now, and it's really gotten me down. I had a chemical in June as well, so that's made the stress of TTC a little worse. I started seeing a new doctor in June, though, and he's been phenomenal. He started investigating into my cycles immediately. Unfortunately, it hasn't been all great news. I do have endometriosis and I was also recently diagnosed with PCOS. :nope: However, my doctor has started me on some medications already, which will hopefully help me get my long-awaited BFP. If I'm not pregnant within the next few months, I think I'll be starting on something like Clomid. So things are starting to look up a little despite the setbacks we've had.
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up with you all! :)
> 
> Jessica - Sending you lots and lots of :hugs:

Hey hun. :hugs:

I've been reading your journal and staying caught up on how things are going for you, I just thought it would be best if I didn't post there for a while, I wanted to be considerate of your feelings. I really hope that the medications help you get your :bfp: soon. :dust:

Jessica - What makes you think that you're going to miscarry? Lots of discharge is common in early pregnancy and definitely not a sign of miscarriage. Either way I wish the best for you and your bub and hope that everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

The discharge was pinkish brown along with some cramping and back pain. The np also couldn't find a heartbeat. And all my symptoms have vanished, I just have a bad feeling in my gut.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good, didn't do much yesterday had a lazy day. :haha: Today I went to the gym and visited my grandma in the nursing home. We also saw Roxy today!!! :happydance::cloud9: My mom and I were planning on bringing her home to give Curtis and Lindzy a break but he said no. :shrug: I was a bit disappointed that we didn't bring her with us but at least we got to see her. She moves so much now compared to just a few weeks ago and she also watches tv or looks at it because of the light.That's what Lindzy told us today.

My mom and I will probably see her this week since Lindzy is getting her gall bladder out on Tuesday and going home the same day which I am surprised at.I thought she would stay overnight but nope.Hopefully Roxy will come over this week!! :cloud9:


----------



## tverb84

Today my mom and I saw Roxy again!!! :happydance: I held her and she fell asleep when I was holding her. :cloud9: I even fed her a bottle which wasn't too hard to do. She'll be a month old on the 15th and growing very fast!! <3


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- How is everyone doing?

Things are good this way. Just trying to get back in the swing of things and balancing work and home life.


----------



## Jessica28

I am booked for a scan on Tuesday.


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- How is everyone doing?
> 
> Things are good this way. Just trying to get back in the swing of things and balancing work and home life.

I am good.Saw Roxy again today for a few hours!! :happydance::cloud9: I fed her twice which wasn't too hard but wouldn't spit up when I padded her back.She even fell asleep in my arms again. :cloud9: 

Tomorrow I'm going to visit my grandma with my mom.


----------



## kksy9b

Jessica-how are you feeling hun? I've been thinking about you and hope that all is well

Tara- that is great that you have been able to see Roxy so much lately! I'm sure your brother was just nervous to have such a new baby not with them. As she gets older, she will be able to come visit and have a lot of fun with you guys :flower:

Sorry for not posting much lately. It's been a super busy week and DH is out of town this weekend for a bachelor party, so have been busy taking care of Charles. We are also hosting a couples shower (for the friend he is at the party for) in 2 weeks so this weekend is full of crafting anytime Charles is sleeping! 

Speaking of..we are one week into Charles putting HIMSELF to sleep at night!!! I didn't think this day would ever get here (seriously...this kid has always been a TERRIBLE sleeper...). He has mostly been able to self settle when he wakes up in the middle of the night as well. Occasionally Ben has gone in when he wasn't able to, but he is there for less than a minute and when he leaves, Charles goes to sleep pretty quickly. He has also weaned himself down to only 2 feedings a day! :happydance: Once before his nap and once in the middle of the night. So about 12 hours apart ,give or take. It's bittersweet as we have had a wonderful BF'ing relationship, but it has been really nice to not have someone attached to my boob all the time lol. He just turned 16 months a few days ago and I feel like by 17 months he will finish self weaning and definitely by 18 months (our original goal).

I just can't believe how quickly things turned around with him. It just kind of clicked and has been working, at least for the last week. We said that before we would even think about TTC the next, Charles had to be sleeping in his own bed all night (we partial co-slept for 5 months), able to put himself to sleep and self soothe, allow someone else to do bedtime routine and be fully weaned.....and we are down to just weaning!!! Maybe we will be able to try for a month in January after all.... then again, maybe I will just enjoy the better sleep for awhile longer lol.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe Roxy is already a month old! Yesterday when I was trying to burp her she was holding on to my shirt. <3 This might sound like a weird question but can babies smell different people's scent?

When I held her she was so relaxed. :cloud9:

That's good that Charles is putting himself to sleep now.Roxy did sleep off and on when my mom and I were visiting with her yesterday but woke up crying.Most of the time when her soother was put back in her mouth she went back to sleep and sometimes when I would mover her around she went back to sleep.

She can look at people's faces pretty good and was looking at my mom's when she was talking to her.Roxy even tried to talk back but it just came out as gurgling noises.It was too cute and she can even smile a bit! She can hold her head up a bit but not for very long and looked so peaceful when she was sleeping in my arms. <3


----------



## KalonKiki

Thinking of you Jessica, I hope that your scan on Tuesday goes well. :hugs:

Kaity yay for Charles sleeping better and putting himself to sleep! It was bittersweet when Liam weaned himself at 15 months, I actually cried the first full day he went without a feed, even though I saw it coming for a while (he was down to only one feed a day, usually at night). I'm hoping to keep this baby on the boob for a while longer but I don't think I'll go past two years.


----------



## tverb84

This girl who's in the apprenticeship with me told my brother that I told her that Lindzy got stoned.I never even told her that and tomorrow I'm going to confront her about it. :growlmad: I would never talk about Lindzy behind her back and if I did I would own up to it like an honest person would. I don't understand why people start drama and say something that's not even true. :nope:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Keely! It has continued to go really really well. Last night he didn't nurse at all and so we are going to work on getting the last night feed done. Will be down to just one before his nap but won't start on removing that until my body adjusts...holy engorgement today! Hasn't been that bad since my milk came in, hurt so much. Definitely bittersweet because I have loved nursing him. But I really feel like we are both ready. I'm also hoping that weaning now will give my body enough time to readjust my cycles to normal before TTC again. It is all over the board ATM


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara I'm sorry that you have an acquaintance at your apprenticeship that's causing trouble with your family and adding drama in your life. I hope that she shuts up and leaves you alone soon. :hugs:

I totally understand Kaity, I was so engorged for like a week after Liam weaned and it had been forever since my boobs last felt that full, even with the one feed a day. My cycles were wacky the entire time I breastfed too and they didn't become normal until about 4 cycles after Liam weaned.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry to hear about the gal in your apprenticeship Tara. It is terrible when people spread lies just to stir the pot. I hope you get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## tverb84

Lindzy told me she would talk to her and let me know how it goes.Today the girl and I talked but I never mentioned what happened.She asked me a lot about Roxy which I thought was a but weird.When I'm done the apprenticeship I won't miss her AT ALL!!


----------



## wonderstruck

I will be ttc in September. Can't believe how close it is now.


----------



## kksy9b

wonderstruck said:


> I will be ttc in September. Can't believe how close it is now.

Hello and welcome! So exciting that your date is coming up soon! Will this be your first? I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if anything changes and I can update!


----------



## kksy9b

Mrs Eddie- how are you feeling hun? Baby watch is definitely going on! Do you feel ready?


----------



## wonderstruck

kksy9b said:


> Hello and welcome! So exciting that your date is coming up soon! Will this be your first? I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if anything changes and I can update!

Thank you! Yes, it will be our first. I'm crossing my fingers that we get happy news soon :)


----------



## tverb84

wonderstruck said:


> I will be ttc in September. Can't believe how close it is now.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hello! I'm WTT, too... waiting for DP to come back home in Sept. He's out of town for 3 more weeks, but should be back home just in time for the big O! 

To prepare for DP's arrival, I've done a little TTC shopping! I've got a couple of digital thermometers, ovulation charts, OPKs, and HPTs. I also got some pre-seed lubricant, which is supposed to help his little swimmers get to the egg(s).... (hoping for twins, btw). 

I'm doing a lot of other things to prepare, like taking a prenatal vitamin liquid (in my morning smoothie), folic acid, maca powder, vitex, and wild yam. I'll also be using progesterone cream during the last 14 CDs.

Can't wait to go from WTT to TTC!


----------



## tverb84

Why are you hoping for twins?


----------



## magicalmom2be

tverb84 said:


> Why are you hoping for twins?

Hey tverb84! I've always wanted them, and they run in my family.

Add me to TTC#1 for September 2015. :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

magicalmom2be said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> Why are you hoping for twins?
> 
> Hey tverb84! I've always wanted them, and they run in my family.
> 
> Add me to TTC#1 for September 2015. :happydance:Click to expand...

I've added you to our list! Best of luck hun, it's coming up so soon!! 

I hear you on the twins...they run heavily in my family...except I am terrified to have them! lol. I think it would have been fine the first time around (actually, with my DS, we found out that I had released two eggs but only one was fertilized), but we really only want 2 babies total and so I'm hoping for another singleton :)


----------



## krissie328

Twins run very heavy in my family. My mom had twins and my great grandmother had seven sets of living twins. One of which was my grandfather. I do not want twins!! I have struggled with my one I couldn't imagine having two. And to top it off we use fertility meds so that increases my chances some too. 

Speaking of which, I think we are going to sit next month out ttc. I was on clomid this month and have not ovulated. However, I am pretty sure it caused a cyst. :nope: Oh well, I am trying to convince DH to wait until February anyways. With me going back to work two weeks ago DS has completely regressed with sleeping. He has been up 3-4 times a night. I am so exhausted all I can think about today is taking a nap under my desk. Plus he has started having more fits when we get home (because he has a hard time napping at the babysitters). So I am not sure I am ready to deal with the extreme exhaustion that comes with me being pregnant and my active little guy. DH has mentioned he understands now how some people can have large age gaps. 

Who knows, just a possibility I am throwing around. I don't really have anyone to talk to since DH doesn't add anything useful and pretty much lets me do what I want.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: Krissie. He will get there with his sleep. They do go through a 12 month regression so you going back to work at the same time is a double whammie. Charles FINALLY figured out nighttime sleep but is now a terrible napper and there is no way I could also be pregnant. Give yourself a break from TTC and just concentrate on Christian and getting him where he needs to be :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hun! I am really feeling like that is best for us (me!) at the moment. I am kinda thinking our best bet would be to get pregnant so that first tri is through the summer break. Second and most of third wasn't to bad on me but that first tri I was literally napping on my lunch breaks and skipping my evening classes to go to bed. 

I have an active prescription for the nuvaring which wasn't to bad so I think I will pick one up and go from there. 

And off myself... Are you excited for your upcoming 5k? I must admit I am a bit jealous. It is a personal goal of mine to do a race. Maybe I will make that a goal to do the April 5k. And it would help me get healthier and give me a goal other than ttc. And then we can start ttc after that. Hmm, will definitely think on that.


----------



## tverb84

I have an interview on Sunday at a bbq restaurant!!! :happydance: I put in my resume just yesterday and the counselor that works with us told me today before I got on the bus.

Today we made Cesar salad dressing which came out pretty good the second time I did it. :haha: The first time the dressing split so I had to do it again before we left. 

On Saturday my uncle is having a party for cousin who's home from Australia and for Roxy who I'll get to see Saturday!!! :happydance::cloud9: I can't wait to see her!!! <3


----------



## krissie328

Good luck at your interview Tara!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks! I'm soooo glad tomorrow is Friday!! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Thanks! I'm soooo glad tomorrow is Friday!! :thumbup:

Oh goodness me too! This has been a long week. Getting back into the groove of work has been tough for sure.


----------



## kksy9b

krissie328 said:


> Thanks hun! I am really feeling like that is best for us (me!) at the moment. I am kinda thinking our best bet would be to get pregnant so that first tri is through the summer break. Second and most of third wasn't to bad on me but that first tri I was literally napping on my lunch breaks and skipping my evening classes to go to bed.
> 
> I have an active prescription for the nuvaring which wasn't to bad so I think I will pick one up and go from there.
> 
> And off myself... Are you excited for your upcoming 5k? I must admit I am a bit jealous. It is a personal goal of mine to do a race. Maybe I will make that a goal to do the April 5k. And it would help me get healthier and give me a goal other than ttc. And then we can start ttc after that. Hmm, will definitely think on that.

I'm sure that would definitely help having the summer to get through first tri and not having to worry about school. While you never know how the next pregnancy will be, chances are it will be at least somewhat similar. Would you like me to move you on the list or just stay there ATM? How is your hubby feeling about waiting? I know he was anxious to start trying again.

I am both excited and a bit terrified for the race, lol. I'm doing the couch to 5k program (free app on your phone). It is an 8 week interval training (3 runs/week). So week 1 you start off with 5 min warm up, and then alternate run 60 sec, walk 90 sec for 20 min, 5 min cool down. I about died that first week! But pushed through. Just finished week 6 and am now able to run 2.25 miles without walking. I have 6 runs left in the program and by the end will be at 3 miles. I signed up for the race during week 1 to give me motivation to continue. Most nights it is mentally a struggle to push myself out the door. But once I'm there am glad to have done it. I feel so much stronger than I did before. At this point, I am looking forward to being done with it and moving on to the next thing- a 90 day fitness challenge- but I do hope to train and run a 10k in the spring before TTC/in very early pregnancy. You can definitely do it! It's a physical challenge, but if you stick to the program, it is much more of a mental challenge after those first 3 weeks than anything else. i can definitely be a motivation buddy if you decide to go for it!


----------



## AliJo

Hey everyone! Although I did not go through all 179 pages of this lengthy forum post.. I'd like to join in! We're going to try for #2 in 2016 without a doubt! Not 100% sure when exactly, but I'm honestly leaning towards May. DS was a surprise so I'm new to this WTT ordeal. I feel like trying for another is so far away, but I also felt like it took forever for 9 months to go by now I wonder where the last 20 months went! 

kksy, I did one of the c25k phone apps for awhile back before DS. I actually enjoyed it in some sense and almost did it to the end. I really want to get back into it and was considering starting tomorrow morning. Back then I got to do it out in the country, now I'm in town and I hate running where people can see me! I need to do something though. Still holding onto some of the weight from my pregnancy and I was a little heavy to begin with. I want to be healthy when trying for another! Plus there's my wedding that I'd love to be in the best shape possible for!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Welcome AllJo! Baby dust to you!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> I'm sure that would definitely help having the summer to get through first tri and not having to worry about school. While you never know how the next pregnancy will be, chances are it will be at least somewhat similar. Would you like me to move you on the list or just stay there ATM? How is your hubby feeling about waiting? I know he was anxious to start trying again.

I am not sure how DH feels. He pretty much lets me decide. He wanted to try but has been more understanding since I brought it up to wait again. I think with how much more busy Christian has gotten and all the attention he demands and the house he doesn't mind waiting a bit longer. He even said he would be open to a slightly larger age gap. 

Go ahead and leave me in NTNP. While we are not going to try I might be willing to NTNP since we haven't had much success on our own. I really doubt it would happen now, and if it did of course I would be excited.


----------



## tverb84

Krissie I noticed that you changed your signatures.Good luck in your weight loss journey! :thumbup: It is HARD WORK to lose weight but very worth it.I can't believe it'll be four years in October that I joined Goodlife that went by fast!

Tomorrow morning I'm getting my eyebrows waxed.That should be fun. :haha: On the plus side, I get to see Roxy again!!! :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

Yes, we are back to waiting again. I feel that there are a few things we need to do before getting pregnant and having another baby. Losing weight is definitely a priority for me. I've really struggled a lot so I'm hoping this is a good motivator.


----------



## AliJo

Krissie, what are you doing to lose weight? I'm trying to myself and have successfully lost most of my excess weight before, but my old ways don't seem to work with my lifestyle right now.

I really need to find time to exercise more, but with classes booting back up Monday I have a feeling my weight loss is going to hit a road block. Really don't want that to happen!


----------



## krissie328

I am doing high fat, low carb. I have pcos and insulin resistance and it is really the only thing that I can lose with. I am also going to start walking in the evenings with the goal of doing a 5k training plan in a couple months.


----------



## kksy9b

I saw on another post that Mrs Eddie had baby Ethan!! A HUGE congrats to you hun and hope that you and baby are doing well :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Awww congrats Mrs.Eddie! :baby:

My weekend was good.I saw Roxy yesterday at my uncles and fed her again!! :cloud9: My mom's aunt kept commenting on how long she is and my cousin commented on how small her toes are. :haha: It was cute to hear them say that.My cousin is going back to Australia on Tuesday so it was nice to see her again.She said she's not coming back again until next year for Christmas which seems like a long time away.

This woman called my mom this morning to ask about her dining room set she has on sale on kijiji.Apparently her and her husband are coming tonight at 10:30 to look at it which I think is strange.My mom told me to wake her up at that time if she's sleeping so they can look at it.If she is sleeping and they do come I'm not going to wake her up because I don't know who these two people are and don't want them in our house at 1:30 at night.I don't care if they are the nicest people in the world I'm not comfortable with people I don't know in my house at all let alone at night.


----------



## kksy9b

AliJo said:


> Hey everyone! Although I did not go through all 179 pages of this lengthy forum post.. I'd like to join in! We're going to try for #2 in 2016 without a doubt! Not 100% sure when exactly, but I'm honestly leaning towards May. DS was a surprise so I'm new to this WTT ordeal. I feel like trying for another is so far away, but I also felt like it took forever for 9 months to go by now I wonder where the last 20 months went!
> 
> kksy, I did one of the c25k phone apps for awhile back before DS. I actually enjoyed it in some sense and almost did it to the end. I really want to get back into it and was considering starting tomorrow morning. Back then I got to do it out in the country, now I'm in town and I hate running where people can see me! I need to do something though. Still holding onto some of the weight from my pregnancy and I was a little heavy to begin with. I want to be healthy when trying for another! Plus there's my wedding that I'd love to be in the best shape possible for!


Hello and welcome! Sorry that I missed your post before! I've added you to our list (second post) to the unknown section for now but just let me know when you know your dates and I'll move you! It is strange how time can feel to be going both slow and fast at the same time... I hope that your wait goes by quickly for you! Do you have any fun plans between now and then? 

I was always very self conscious of people seeing me run. We moved back in March and have a super active neighborhood -someone is always out running, walking, cycling, rowing on the lake etc. Then I started noticing that people of all shapes were out and about. After meeting the neighbors, I realized that everyone was incredibly nice. I started walking 3 times a week in the mornings. The regulars that were out at that time were older couples. After a month I figured, screw it, and started the program. I run now mostly at night but more because it is cooler than anything. I realized that it doesn't matter as much to me anymore. I'm more concerned with what I think of myself and I am pretty darn proud of me right now, lol. I was overweight before getting pregnant and thankfully didn't put that much on. As of right now, I am down a total of 55 pounds with about 10-20 (depending where I want to land) to go. It is hard work and I am not always diligent. But just getting out and doing anything, even just going for a short walk, is a start. You can do it!


----------



## AliJo

kksy9b said:


> Hello and welcome! Sorry that I missed your post before! I've added you to our list (second post) to the unknown section for now but just let me know when you know your dates and I'll move you! It is strange how time can feel to be going both slow and fast at the same time... I hope that your wait goes by quickly for you! Do you have any fun plans between now and then?
> 
> I was always very self conscious of people seeing me run. We moved back in March and have a super active neighborhood -someone is always out running, walking, cycling, rowing on the lake etc. Then I started noticing that people of all shapes were out and about. After meeting the neighbors, I realized that everyone was incredibly nice. I started walking 3 times a week in the mornings. The regulars that were out at that time were older couples. After a month I figured, screw it, and started the program. I run now mostly at night but more because it is cooler than anything. I realized that it doesn't matter as much to me anymore. I'm more concerned with what I think of myself and I am pretty darn proud of me right now, lol. I was overweight before getting pregnant and thankfully didn't put that much on. As of right now, I am down a total of 55 pounds with about 10-20 (depending where I want to land) to go. It is hard work and I am not always diligent. But just getting out and doing anything, even just going for a short walk, is a start. You can do it!

Thanks! I don't know if I have any fun plans per say, but I am going to stay busy. I'll be in college till May in an associate degree nursing program. I was expecting it to help time go by and keep my mind off of WTT, but one of my classes I have till December is maternal and newborn care. Definitely not going to stop me from thinking about it! 

The only fun thing I have to plan for is my wedding. No set date, but I'm leaning towards after graduation. I don't know how to go about it so between not knowing and being busy with so much else I haven't put any thought into it. 

I've always been self conscious and it's something I need to get over. I can jog in front of people, but I just prefer not to. Same with exercising, but I've gone to the gym before. Minor details that I need to not let get in my way.


----------



## tverb84

Today we made bread and I have to say it is pretty good. :thumbup: I have no clue what we're making tomorrow.I can't believe there's only two weeks left not including this week until I'm done the apprenticeship.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kksy9b

It's been so quiet around here lately! Hope you ladies are all doing well Anyone with plans for the weekend? We are hosting a couples shower for our friends getting married in October. It's a bit of work still to do for it, but it should be a really fun time!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey kksy9b! 

Even though I'm WTT, I've been testing for O and tracking my basal temperature to find patterns in my cycles, so when we do TTC, I'll be more knowledgeable of my cycle.

According to my OPK and basal temp, I O today! You would've thought I had a BFP with how excited I am. Wish I could take advantage of this O and BD, but we're still WTT, and he's out of town anyway.
 



Attached Files:







Ovulation.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tverb84

I'm doing good still doing the apprenticeship and waiting to hear if I have the job at Smoke and Spice.I don't know if it's a bad or good thing that I haven't heard anything yet. :shrug:

Tomorrow there's going to be a pig roast at the kitchen.It should be an interesting day.

Roxy is doing good.The last time I was her was on Saturday and can't wait to see her again!!! :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. I played hookie today and got some yard work done while my mom had ds. I am also off tomorrow so I am hoping to spend time with ds and clean up so I can relax this weekend.

No plans for the weekend other than to help dh with the basement as we are trying to clean and paint it. He is going to be putting in built in bookshelves for me and a built in entertainment area for him. I'm so excited for it to be done as I think it will look great.


----------



## tverb84

Today I dropped a cutting board on my big toe on my right foot.I didn't think it would hurt so much! Only two more weeks until I'm done the apprenticeship it's going by very fast! I still have to find a placement for a job and I'm hoping to hear about the job I had the interview for on Saturday.

Did anyone else hear about the shooting in Virginia? It's so sad what happened.


----------



## tverb84

Today in the kitchen a fire alarm went off it was just a test of the system.After it went off I felt dizzy and sat down and after that the chef sent me home for the day.I'm glad that nothing serious happened to me and I'm sure I'll be fine by Monday morning.

Anyone doing exciting this weekend?


----------



## AliJo

My plans weren't anything exciting for the weekend. I have a test covering 5 chapters next week and 6 assignments due Monday/Wednesday that I can think of off the top of my head. I had/have plans to knock most of it out. Completion is 0%. DS entertains himself a good amount of the time, but as SOON as I touch a book he's demanding either my attention or the book. My OH has tomorrow off but has to get some sleep before he can watch him for me so I'll lose most of the day.

Other than that, my father wanted us to come out for a BBQ. I don't know if we will or not because he gets easily side tracked then we're eating late.


----------



## tverb84

So my weekend wasn't too exciting.Yesterday I went for my walk and didn't do much else.Today I went to the gym and got my prescription renewed at Costco which cost $20 cheaper than Shoppers!!! :happydance::thumbup: I'm excited about working in the kitchen and I only have 14 days left until I am done.It's going by very fast now! I'm looking forward to being done but at the same time I don't want it to end because I'll miss working in the kitchen.Hopefully I'll find a placement before I'm done.


----------



## krissie328

I had a good weekend. My mom took DS for a bit yesterday so I was able to get my entire house cleaned (except one bathroom) and we hung closet doors in the hall and our bedroom. And DH finished breaking down a bar the previous owners were installing. Overall, I felt like it was a good productive weekend. 

Next Monday is a holiday so I am hoping to get more done and relax a little. If the weather is nice we may go to the zoo or maybe the fair.


----------



## tverb84

It's a holiday here too next Monday and the schools go back the next day (8th). I heard back from the restaurant that I had the interview at last Sunday and I didn't get the job because they don't need someone right now.I still have two weeks to find a placement before the apprenticeship is done.

Congrats on baby Ethan Mrs Eddie!! :baby:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Sorry that I have been absent. Last week and the weekend were extremely busy so the time I did have free was spent lurking to quickly catch up on different journals.

Sounds like you all had great weekend plans last weekend and hope your week is going well so far!

I've moved our September gals up to the TTC section...best of luck ladies! It is so exciting to see our members moving on and wish everyone the best of luck and a very short TTC journey!

My DH and I have been talking and are considering NTNP from April-December of next year instead of full on TTC (and if we didn't get pregnant than actively TTC in Dec). I don't know. Timing wise would work out so much better for us, and DS especially, to have a fall baby over a spring (he would be able to be in preschool in those early weeks/months). But I told my DH that I reserved the right to change my mind later on. We are attempting to cut DS back to once every other day nursing and tomorrow will be the big test to see if he is ready or not. I think he is which means that within the next 2 weeks he will be fully weaned and I'm not quite sure how I'm going to feel about it (aka: I might not want to wait so long to be preggo again to have a little baby to care for and nurse lol).

In any case, hope all is well with you gals. I think I'll get on tomorrow and find a fun new game to post for us to play.


----------



## tverb84

I have a second interview tomorrow at another restaurant!! :happydance: Tomorrow we have an appetizer challenge to do where as a class need to create apps with different ingredients.Today we made the mayo for it which is very tiring on the wrist because we have to whisk it together, hard boiled eggs and cooked the chicken.Tomorrow we have to cook the barley and work on the cucumbers.It should be an interesting day....


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck with your interview Tara!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks, it went better than I thought it would.The manager who interviewed me said she would call me tomorrow to let me know if I have the job or not.Hopefully I get it and I have a really good feeling about it! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Glad your interview went well! Fx you get it.


----------



## krissie328

Ahhh! I am so glad today is Friday. It has been such a long week. DH and I are going to clean out the basement and start getting it painted so I feel like that project is almost done. I am thinking I want to go find some lovely material and make some curtains for down there as a reward. :D 

We decided not to go to the zoo since DH has been sick this week so we are going to do some house projects and probably go swimming. And then we might have some friends over Sunday night so that will be fun. 

I need to start getting my yard winterized before the snow comes. The temperatures have really started dropping so I expect fall will be in full force in the next couple of weeks. And we have a ton of large leafy trees. I am so excited to get DS a snowsuit and have at it in the snow. I think it will be super fun. I just hope he is walking by then since our snow can get pretty deep.


----------



## tverb84

I'm still waiting to hear if I have the job or not.You're not the only one who's glad it's the weekend Krissie! :happydance: I get to sleep in tomorrow!! :sleep: 

Hopefully Christian starts feeling better soon.

So I'm thinking of joining an online dating site because honestly I'm getting tired of being single. :shrug: I'm not sure which one, either okcupid or plenty of fish because the last time I used them they were free.


----------



## Symphony7

I met my DH on OKcupid. Was on POF for a while but they had changed some stuff on it and I wasn't comfortable anymore. That was about five years ago though so I can't speak for either of those sites now. Definitely go for it though! I'm glad I did. ;)

Started work two weeks ago. Met my kiddos at. Open House Thursday night. School starts Tuesday. Ahhh! I'm so nervous, I've been planning and planning...works so many hours this week. Nothing left to do now except start teaching I guess. This is going to be an exhausting year but I think it'll be a good one. I have some great kids.


----------



## tverb84

I joined okcupid last night so I'll see how it goes.I'm also waiting for the call to know if I have the job or not.I'm a bit tempted to call the woman who interviewed me tomorrow. 

How's everyone's weekend going? Mine is good so far.I can't believe I only have four days left in my apprenticeship.I don't want it to end but at the same time I'm glad it's almost done.


----------



## AliJo

I actually met my OH on an online hangout for teens. That was almost 9 years ago! 

My little man turns 1 on Friday!! I've been planning his birthday. Just a small party with family, should be fun though!


----------



## tverb84

I'm still waiting to hear about the job.If the woman who interviewed me doesn't call tonight I'm going to give her a call tomorrow I think waiting four days is reasonable.I'm not mad or anything that I haven't heard anything since it was the manager who interviewed me and is probably busy with work at the bar.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your interview Tara! :thumbup:
Also I met my DH on Plenty of Fish. I had to sift through a lot of frogs before I found my prince but I did eventually find him! This was over 3 years ago. :haha:

I see that Mrs.Eddie had Ethan 3 weeks ago, how did I miss this?! Anyway a huge congrats on the birth of Mr. Ethan to her. :hugs: :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

Wow a lot of ladies met their other halves on dating sites. I met dh online but it was not through a dating site it was because he was looking for people where he (and I were starting college in the fall).


----------



## tverb84

KalonKiki said:


> Good luck with your interview Tara! :thumbup:
> Also I met my DH on Plenty of Fish. I had to sift through a lot of frogs before I found my prince but I did eventually find him! This was over 3 years ago. :haha:
> 
> I see that Mrs.Eddie had Ethan 3 weeks ago, how did I miss this?! Anyway a huge congrats on the birth of Mr. Ethan to her. :hugs: :cloud9: <3

I had my interview last Thursday and I called the woman who interviewed me.I left a message saying that I was wondering if I got the job or not and if she interviewed other people.Now I'm just waiting for her to call back.

Did anyone else see the video of the baby boy who was upset because the book his mom was reading to him ended? It's such a cute video!


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you hear back soon on the job Tara! My best friend met her DH online, but I'm not sure what site she used. They have been together for 8 years now and have 2 beautiful babies...have you looked more into it yet?


----------



## krissie328

I hope everyone had a good weekend. 

I had a productive weekend. I got the basement cleaned and painted. It still needs another coat but my arm was killing me. And I got the rail for the stairs stained. So I felt happy about my progress. I got fabric for the basement windows but I have not got them done yet. I am thinking next weekend of finishing the painting and then working on curtains.


----------



## kksy9b

Way to go krissie on getting your projects done!! I finally sat down and made my list...literally every single room in the house has at least one project to get done. My goal now is to tackle 1-2 a week and hope to have everything done by Christmas.

Our weekend was good. My parents were out and Charles had a blast with them. And then yesterday we met my best friend and her kids at this place that had a bunch of inflatable bounce houses/obstacle courses/slides in it and the kids had a blast. DH is leaving for New York tonight for a couple days for work. So just trying to get him packed and everything ready to go for him. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I have made my list and sorted it by what I want done first. Right now we are saving to finish replacing closet doors and all the bedroom/bathroom doors. We bought a late 70s home and it has a lot of the cheap fake dark wood in it. I want it all upgraded to a nice off white. Just changing the doors in the hall makes it look so much brighter and larger. Thankfully it isn't that expensive. What is going to get expensive is replacing the bathroom vanities and the tiles in the master bathroom and master toilet. They all are an awful golden color with more dark wood. But to do those will also mean redoing the floor which was not done correctly and is not water proof. So I am hoping to do those next summer when DH takes some vacation time. After that all the projects will be less pressing. Like I want new carpet and crown molding put up in the living room. But those will probably be for summer or later depending on when I get pregnant. 

Yea to say the least we have a lot of projects. But I don't plan to move for a long time. We bought with the idea that the house would last us through our kids since it is a nice large size in the right school zone. I am hoping to send them private for elementary school but if for whatever reason we can't I like the school they would go to. 

Hmm.. sorry having a problem oversharing today.


----------



## tverb84

I do have a profile on okcupid now but haven't talked to anyone....yet.

I really miss seeing Roxy.My mom and I haven't seen her in almost three weeks. :( Hopefully we'll see her again soon.She must be getting bigger since I haven't seen her for a while.

This girl in the apprenticeship isn't very smart.She didn't come to class today because she had an "appointment".The "appointment" was for a tattoo she got, her lie was exposed because she posted on instagram that she was getting it done.This other woman in the class follows her on there and commented "shouldn't you be in class?" or something like that.Now the chef knows and he told the woman who runs the program so I have no clue what's going to happen.I'm surprised she wasn't kicked out yet. :shrug: Last week she didn't come to class because she bought new shoes!! :dohh: I'm sure she would of had time to go after class or on the weekend to get shoes and her tattoo done.


----------



## krissie328

Really makes you wonder sometimes about people. She obviously isn't very serious about it. 

I hope you get to see Roxy soon. They really do grow and change so much. It amazes me everyday how different Christian is getting. His mannerisms are so child like. It's so strange knowing he isn't a baby but a toddler now.


----------



## tverb84

So tomorrow is my second last day of my apprenticeship.I'm glad it's almost done and I'm still waiting to hear back from Lynn the manager at the bar about the job.I'm thinking about calling her again tomorrow but I don't want to bug her too much. :shrug: Would anyone call again tomorrow?


----------



## krissie328

Tara- I would probably wait until next Monday. It's a long time to wa it but you've followed up once this week and that should give her enough time to make a decision.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've not been on here much, life's been crazy with two little ones. Ethan is just over three weeks old and we're doing really well. It's been an adjustment becoming a family of four but it's going much better than I expected, it helps that he's a really easy going guy. Isla loves her little brother and after a bit of a difficult period she's now doing very well.

Anyway, not sure if I'll ever catch up here but wanted to pop in and say hi. I'll try and be around a few times a week when Isla is in day care.

Hope you're all doing well :flower:


----------



## tverb84

That's good your family is doing well Mrs.Eddie. :) 

So tomorrow is my last day in the kitchen and I get my chef coat!! :happydance: Also, this girl named Hannah who works in the kitchen is moving away to Alberta and is having a going away party so I'm thinking of going.I need a night out after my hard work these past two months.

I'm also going to wait a few days before calling Lynn again.Hopefully I have the job.


----------



## kksy9b

Great to hear from you Mrs Eddie!! I'm glad to hear that Isla has adjusted. It definitely couldn't be easy for her but I'm sure having a baby to help take care of has helped :)


----------



## kksy9b

Just wanted to give a shout out to Aidens on this thread as well- a big congratulations as she just announced she is pregnant!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to Aidens on this thread as well- a big congratulations as she just announced she is pregnant!

:happydance:

So excited for her!!


----------



## krissie328

I am glad that Isla is adjusting to her new little brother. It is great to hear from you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mrs. Eddie so great to hear from you! I don't know if you read my last comment on the thread but congrats again on the birth of little Ethan. I'm glad that Isla is doing well as a big sister. :thumbup:

Tara I hope that you get some news soon. :hugs:

Congrats to Aidens on her :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your bfp aidens if you're reading this!! :flower:

Yesterday I finished my pre-apprenticeship for cooking and I have my chef coat!! :happydance: I called Lynn again this afternoon and left another message saying that I am done the apprenticeship.I also said something about the job and wondered if I have it or not.Hopefully she calls me back about it.

I can't believe you're already 13 weeks Keely!! Are you feeling any better?


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Tara! That is a great accomplishment to finish your apprenticeship! I hope you hear back soon about the job.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for finishing your apprenticeship, Tara! :dance:
Unfortunately I'm not feeling any less sick yet but on a happy note DH and I may have finally decided on a girl name. It's Thea Denise. Now I just hope that my bump is actually :pink: so that we get the chance to use it. I really don't want to have to argue about names more if this baby turns out to be another boy. :wacko:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks!! It's going to feel weird not going to the kitchen Monday-Friday and I'm not getting up early tomorrow!! :happydance:

Today I noticed the bruises on my legs from walking into a cardboard box last week.It was full of something with soy in it and the reason I walked into it because I was putting a big white box away last week at the kitchen.I really need to pay attention more often. :haha::blush: Honestly I'm probably one of the most clumsiest person ever so it's no surprise I have bruises. :haha: It looks like the box beat me up lol.


----------



## tverb84

I have another interview at the hangar tomorrow!!!!! :happydance: It's with the owner this time and I've never had a 2nd interview before.Hopefully I get the job!! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Tara!

Keely- that is a great girl name. It seems very strong. Fx you get your girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck Tara! I hope that you get the job. :thumbup:

Thanks Krissie, I hope so too. :D


----------



## Hermione394

How did the interview go Tara? Wicked excited for you!


----------



## tverb84

The interview went very good.I have a good feeling about it and he told me he would call me in a few days either way.

Also,I can't believe Roxy is already two months old!! She must be getting pretty big considering we haven't seen her for a few weeks.I can't wait to see her again!! <3


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news Tara!


----------



## KalonKiki

Great news Tara! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Today I found out I got the job!!!!!!! :happydance: I start on Friday and I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay Tara! Wonderful news, congrats on the new job! :happydance: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## krissie328

Yay Tara! So excited for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Tara!! What will you be doing there?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Congrats Tara!!!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks.I'll be working in the kitchen as as cook and from what I was told during my first interview the kitchen is just opening.I'm not really sure what I'll be doing tomorrow but I am excited and a bit nervous.

Tomorrow morning I have to meet with the counslor that I'm working with to go over the contract because the employer gets paid for hiring me since I took the pre-apprenticeship.


----------



## magicalmom2be

Sounds cool!


----------



## tverb84

My first day went pretty good even though I didn't cook a lot of stuff.Tomorrow we're going to make chili for chili dogs.I'm not sure what else.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good.I worked 2-7 yesterday and 4-8 today plus I went to the gym today.I am really liking my job so far!! :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that you're enjoying the job, Tara. :thumbup:

Our weekend was good, DH bought me the digital download for the Sims 3 Starter Pack (my hard copy disc for my original Sims 3 game that I bought back in 2010 broke and because EA is a greedy company they wouldn't let me use my hardcopy code to get the digital download). We also went to the in-law's house for dinner yesterday and celebrated Liam's birthday with them. I can't believe that his real birthday is in just 2 more days, how is my baby 2 years old already?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the new job Tara, very exciting!

Keely, happy almost 2nd Bithday to Liam!


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like the job is going well Tara!

Keely, happy birthday yo Liam.

Afm, it's been a rough few days. Ds has pink eye and an ear infection. So we've had a lot of snuggles. I think he's feeling better today but definitely still under the weather.


----------



## magicalmom2be

krissie328 said:


> Sounds like the job is going well Tara!
> 
> Keely, happy birthday yo Liam.
> 
> Afm, it's been a rough few days. Ds has pink eye and an ear infection. So we've had a lot of snuggles. I think he's feeling better today but definitely still under the weather.

Aww!! Poor baby! Hope he feels better!!!


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad the job is going so well Tara!

Keely- aww...its crazy that he is 2! Happy birthday to Liam!

Krissie- oh no hun! I hope he starts feeling better soon!

Magicalmom- how are you doing?

AFM, all is well! I can't believe it is nearly the end of September already. I can't wait for the first of October. For me, it marks the beginning of the holiday season and I'm excited for the first holidays in our new house!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I am back at work today. My mom has DS and he seems to be feeling better. Still looks awful though! 

I didn't even realize it is the first holidays in our new home as well!! That makes it all the more exciting. I am sooo happy I get to put up a big tree for the first time in five years! Last year we did a small one but it wasn't the same. I am hoping to host Christmas this year so we will see if anybody decides to show up. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Glad he is feeling a bit better!

We are getting a new tree this year too krissie! I am so excited to get a nice big one instead of just the little one we've had up for the last couple years. 

Im looking forward to halloween here because we are going out with my niece and nephew in our neighborhood and then coming back to our house for a movie, cider, candy exchange etc. Will be a new fun tradition!


----------



## krissie328

That does sound like a fun Halloween tradition. I am interested to see what happens in my neighborhood. It has a lot of older couples and not a lot of children. I am thinking we will be going out with a friend who has an older daughter and then probably come home and put Christian to bed and do candy for anybody that comes by later.


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday it was a bit of a slow day at work.Not many people ordered food and the kitchen just opened recently.I had today off and work tomorrow 4pm-8pm.I do like my job and hopefully business picks up.I think tomorrow or Thursday I get my first pay cheque!!! :happydance::thumbup:

I can't believe Liam is almost two years old Keely!!! That went by fast!!

Hopefully Christian feels better Krissie!!


----------



## tverb84

I don't have a job anymore.The boss/owner wants someone who has more experience running a kitchen not just a prep cook.On the bright side,I still get paid!! :thumbup: He also said I can use him as a reference because he liked how I did the prep work.Now I'm the job hunt again.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Tara. I hope you find something soon.

Afm, I took Christian back to the doctor. I think he is having an adverse reaction to his antibiotic. The doctor didn't agree but I stopped it and he's been a little better the last couple of hours. I listened to a doctor over my intuition when he was a newborn and I'm still upset about it. So this time I am going with what I feel is right.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for Liam ladies, he had a great day! :cloud9: <3

Oh no Krissie, poor Christian! I hope that his pink eye clears up completely soon, I'm glad that he's feeling better though. :hugs:

Tara I'm sorry about the job, I hope that you find something new soon. :hugs:

I'm also looking forward to the holidays this year as Liam is finally old enough to be a lot of fun for them (he can actually go trick r' treating and open his own Christmas presents for example). We can finally put up a Christmas tree again this year too although I'm afraid that Liam will pull off the ornaments so we may just decorate the top half that he can't reach, lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- i'm sorry that Christian is still having issues. You definitely have to listen to your mommy instinct and make the decision that is best for you and him. Hope everything clears up soon for him

Tara- :hugs: I'm sorry about the job. I hope that something else comes along soon

Keely- glad that Liam had a nice birthday! We are definitely only decorating the top half as well on the tree lol


----------



## tverb84

I called the counselor that's helping me find a job and she didn't sound too happy when I told her what happened last night.She said the boss was supposed to let her know of any changes in the job and said she would call me back when she talks to the owner of the bar.

Honestly, I'm not too sad about losing the job because I didn't have much to do plus there weren't many orders for food.If I knew the owner wanted someone to run the kitchen I wouldn't of applied in the first place.On the bright side I still get paid for the week I worked!! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like you have a great attitude about it Tara! 

What do you all have planned for the weekend? We have our second (mostly) free weekend since the end of June so taking full advantage of relaxing at home! The only thing planned is going to a friends house for dinner on Saturday. We have some friends getting married in 2 weeks and after that our calendar is pretty much clear through the end of the year!


----------



## tverb84

I picked up my one and only cheque today so I put it in my bank account.

Tomorrow we're going over to my uncle's for spaghetti and wine.It should be a fun time. :haha: Sunday I'm going to the gym like usual and might visit my grandma.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies. I'm so happy it's the weekend! I am hoping to get my spring flower bulbs planted this weekend and a couple bushes I have had in pot way to long. Outside of that not much else. Christian is feeling much better but still needs his rest as he gets exhausted quickly. But his appetite is coming back along with his goofy personality so I know he's on the mend.


----------



## KalonKiki

Today my dad is coming down to celebrate Liam's birthday with us. I'm really excited, I don't get to see my family as much as I would like to. :D


----------



## tverb84

That's nice your dad is going to visit for Liam's birthday.

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good,went to my uncle's for supper last night and had a few drinks.Didn't do much today except for going to the gym,my walk and washing my clothes which I need to put on the right side of the dryer.

Also I've decided that next year I'm going to visit New York City.I've always wanted to go there and I really want to go to the 9/11 museum plus the refection pools with all the names of the people who died that day.It would be pretty cool to see Times Square too!


----------



## tverb84

It's been quiet around here.How is everyone doing?


----------



## krissie328

Things are good here. Ds is doing much better and back to himself. I have Friday off and we are going to see Dracula and then pictures and the pumpkin patch Saturday then the zoo on Sunday. It's going to be a crazy busy weekend! It's also dh birthday so I hope everyone can get along.


----------



## tverb84

Today I picked my prescription that I renewed by phone yesterday at Costco.That place was crazy busy!! Even at 11am on a Wednesday and I'm glad I made it out alive. :haha: Tomorrow I'm going to a restaurant near my house because a woman who works there left a message on my phone about working there.I never called back because it was the same day I got the job at the hangar which did't last very long.I've been putting it off calling or going to the restaurant. :blush: Tomorrow I'm going for sure!


----------



## tverb84

Keely I can't believe you're 15 weeks already!! Your pregnancy is going by fast!


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- sounds like an awesome weekend!! Glad that Christian is feeling better :flower:

Looking forward to this weekend! Heading to the pumpkin patch Saturday which will be a lot of fun. And I am officially in holiday mode now that it's October. It is going to be such a fun month with pumpkin patch, a wedding, a fall party, another race, halloween...I adore this time of year :):)

Also, 6 months and counting to TTC!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

It's not going by fast enough for me at the moment, Tara! I'm ready to stop feeling sick and to know what gender I'm having already. :haha:

Kaity I love this time of year too. My birthday is the 26th and Halloween is my favorite holiday. Today was also the 4 year anniversary of the day that I met my best friend (my due date is actually his birthday!). I really just love the way that Fall smells and feels too. :cloud9: <3


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I finally got to see Roxy again last night!!! :cloud9: I can't believe how much she has grown since we last saw her at the end of August.She can hold her head up more now and can even fake cough,cry or sigh. :haha: Her ears are pierced too now and look so cute! Lindzy's nephew Liam was also there he's about three weeks older than Roxy and he's very cute too.My mom was talking to him and he tried to talk back.Not to mention he smiled and was very calm not fussy at all.It was nice to finally see them both together.

Has anyone heard of teething necklaces? Melissa Lindzy's sil had one for Liam last night and apparently they help babies when they teeth along with drooling.My mom went to a children's store here to put credit down for Lindzy to get one and some clothes for Roxy.I guess you can put the necklace on the baby's leg when they're sleeping to help them.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good.On Saturday I went to a brewery with my mom and uncle.I can't believe I drank three beers!!! :haha: I didn't feel hungover at all today so that's good. Today I went to the gym and grocery store with my mom,came home and washed my clothes.Nothing too exciting happened.

Here next weekend it's already Thanksgiving!! I'm not really sure what we're doing.On Thursday Lisa (Lindzy's mom) said we can go over there Saturday when she has her dinner.


----------



## KalonKiki

I did absolutely nothing this weekend, haha. I've just been hanging out with DH and DS. :p


----------



## krissie328

We had a crazy busy weekend. Friday hubby and I went to a play. Saturday we did our family pics and went to a hay maze and pumpkin patch. Christian had a lot of fun there. And today we came up to see DH parents and brother/his newife gf. We went to the zoo and dinner. So I'm exhausted and ds is too! I'm hoping for a good week.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like you all had great weekends!!

We went to the pumpkin patch Saturday, which Charles really loved. Yesterday we had a family lunch and my BIL and SILs house. Otherwise we have just been working on all of our fall projects in the downtime. Not much planned for this week. But next weekend is the wedding my DH is in and we are leaving Charles overnight. I am both excited and so nervous! He will be with my parents but its still hard to think of not being here and putting him to bed :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity I was surprised at how easy it was to leave Liam with my dad for a few days when DH and I went on our honeymoon. I thought for sure that I would be an emotional wreck the whole time but it was nice to be able to spend that time with DH as just the 2 of us.

***WARNING WTT SENSITIVE!!***

Spoiler
My gender scan is set for the 17th, I'm so excited and feeling so impatient but it will be so worth it to wait and have a reliable gender predition. :pink: :blue: :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## kksy9b

I'm hoping for the same Keely. I think it's just the unknown of how he will do (which I'm sure will be just fine). He's been going through another bout of separation anxiety in the last week and a half. If he can see me, he is golden. If he cant, he starts to freak out. Hopefully he will outgrow it by the end of the week. Today has been better so fingers crossed!

Exciting news!!! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol Liam was glued to my brother the whole time and when we went to pick him he didn't even act like he missed me at all! I was actually a little offended at first, he wouldn't give me a hug or anything. :haha: :dohh: :p


----------



## tverb84

That's too funny that Liam didn't even miss you Keely!

I can't believe Roxy is going to be three months old in 10 days!!! :cloud9: It was cute when we were at Lisa's everyone was watching Liam (Lindzy's nephew) in the baby chair and Roxy was getting upset that no one was watching her. :haha: She can even fake cry before she does actually cry and sighs.It was too cute to hear her do that and she fell asleep twice in my arms.When I was holding her and after I fed her.I just love her sooo much!!! :cloud9: <3


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad you had a nice visit with Roxy Tara. Nieces are wonderful

Keely- that is too funny! i'm hoping Charles is the same. Ben put him to bed tonight and he literally screamed the entire time and wouldn't settle down. He was fine during the day but nights have been really rough lately when I'm not with him. :shrug: we will see how it goes this weekend!


----------



## krissie328

Christian is going through his first bout of separation anxiety. He sobbed when I left him at daycare today and I felt awful. I just keep reminding myself he is always happy when I pick him up. They always tell me he's been happy. Today he was climbing in a yellow car and banging on the horn. It was super cute. 

He has also started taking steps between things. I am sure he will be walking in no time. He can basically run with his push toy. 

Keely- so excited to find out what you are having!


----------



## kksy9b

He will be on the go in no time at all Krissie! Does he try to climb anything yet? I now regularly find Charles on top of one table or another :dohh: Sorry he is having a hard time when you leave. Sounds like it doesn't take him too long to get through it but it sure is hard on us while they are in it! 

With Charles, it's like he can't function if he can't see me. As soon as I'm in sight and he knows he has access to me, he will run off and play and not want anything to do with me. He did the same thing about a year ago and it lasted a month. I'm hoping he gets through it quicker this time.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, at home he follows me everywhere. Cries when I leave. But quickly gets over it. Tonight was rough, he just wouldn't settle in his crib. 

He does climb. He is always getting stuck somewhere. But is getting better about getting off things. His confidence is getting better and he is getting more daring for sure. His daddy taught him how to climb down backwards and that's help him not fall off things.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh gosh, that is HUGE to go backwards! Charles figured it out and then figured out how to go down stairs on his belly, which took a lot of worry off my mind with it. Sorry he is having such a rough time, it will pass, but it is hard going through it :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I wish that Liam would't climb so much! He figured out how to move things like chairs about a month or two ago in order to reach higher surfaces and he's constantly giving me a heart attack. :wacko:

I'm glad that Christian is learning really well though and that he's doing well at daycare. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Charles hasn't figured that one out yet but he will climb anything that he can! Oh these boys lol

Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## tverb84

This may sound like a dumb question but why do children cry when they can't see their parents? Is it because they think they're going to be left alone? I feel dumb for asking this.


----------



## KalonKiki

tverb84 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but why do children cry when they can't see their parents? Is it because they think they're going to be left alone? I feel dumb for asking this.

It's because they don't have a sense of object permanence until they reach a certain age when they are babies so when they don't see mom and/or dad they think that mom and/or dad are gone forever. When they're a little older it's usually because they're very attached to mom and/or dad, those are (usually) the two people they trust the most and they don't like the idea of being separated from them. Liam has no problems with separation anxiety though, he's very social and likes meeting new people and getting to know them. It will be a blessing when he starts school but it worries me that he doesn't seem to have a sense of stranger danger. :wacko:


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi All,

Hoping I can join in! My hubby to be and I are getting married in May 2016, he is currently finishing up his engineering degree and next year will be his last. We are both 28 years old. He took his diploma in engineering prior to that and we spend 6 glorious years traveling between working! I have wanted a baby for as long as I can remember, I am trying my best to be patient. FI says its up to me when we start TTC so I am hoping I can hold off until Sept 2016, works best for my mat leave and him finding work, we will also be making a big move in April 2017. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome FutureMrs! :wave: :flower:

A couple of us are due in early 2016 right now but most of the ladies here are WTT until 2016. There's a good bunch of ladies in here, they kept me from going insane for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

I definitely need that! PS. CONGRATS :) My FI loves kids and is from a huge family (baby of 8) but is so tired of hearing me talk about babies, and I can't say I blame him, lol. I am trying to make a real effort to talk about it less with him because I don't want to suck the fun out of it for him and I know he will just shut down a bit if I over do it.


----------



## KalonKiki

FutureMrs said:


> I definitely need that! PS. CONGRATS :) My FI loves kids and is from a huge family (baby of 8) but is so tired of hearing me talk about babies, and I can't say I blame him, lol. I am trying to make a real effort to talk about it less with him because I don't want to suck the fun out of it for him and I know he will just shut down a bit if I over do it.

Thank you! I struggled not to bring up babies with my DH as well. The broody bug bit me again after my DS hit 4 months old and by the time that my near year and a half of waiting was up my DH was so tired of hearing about babies, lol. :haha:
SOs can surprise you sometimes though, I thought for sure that I was going to have to wait longer but DH surprised me by giving me the green light to TTC back in June. At the time it felt like I was waiting forever but now it feels like that wait flew, I hope it doesn't feel too long for you.
I'm part of a big family, but we were a mixed family between 2 sets of parents. I'm technically #4 out of 10 if you count all of us. If you don't count step-siblings then I'm #1 of 5.
My DH only grew up with one sister though so he isn't as keen on the idea of a medium sized family as I am, lol. I would love 3 or 4 kids but DH is pretty adamant about this being our last baby right now. I'm not going to bother to come back to WTT for #3 until I know for sure that there will be a #3, I'd be so heartbroken if I assumed that there would be a 3rd and waited until like September of 2018 (when I'm hoping that we'll start trying for #3) with the idea that there would be another baby in my head only to find out that there will be no more babies for sure. So I'm treating this one as if it's my last and if DH changes his mind and decides that he wants a 3rd then great. If not then at least I wasn't expecting it to happen.


----------



## kksy9b

FutureMrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping I can join in! My hubby to be and I are getting married in May 2016, he is currently finishing up his engineering degree and next year will be his last. We are both 28 years old. He took his diploma in engineering prior to that and we spend 6 glorious years traveling between working! I have wanted a baby for as long as I can remember, I am trying my best to be patient. FI says its up to me when we start TTC so I am hoping I can hold off until Sept 2016, works best for my mat leave and him finding work, we will also be making a big move in April 2017. Fingers crossed!!!

:hi: hello and welcome! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! It is such an exciting moment and I am sure you are knee deep in all of the fun planning. I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update as needed! Like Keely said, we have gals at all stages here from those who just had a baby to those who are waiting until 2018 so you are in good company! What kind of move are you making in April of 2017?


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- no need to feel silly! I didn't know about it either until Charles came along :) It's just like what Keely said about object permanence. Babies don't realize that something/someone will come back to them. It's an out of sight out of mind thing. That's why peek a boo can be so fascinating. They don't realize that you are still there behind your hands. Around 4-7 months is when babies learn object permanence and when separation anxiety can hit really bad. Charles is 17 months right now and is extremely attached to me and doesn't like having me not in sight/access. He will grow out of it in the next few weeks but right now I'm just trying to help him feel safe and that it's alright if I'm not there because I'll always come back (whether this is I'm in the bathroom for a minute or gone for a few hours at bible study etc)


----------



## FutureMrs

kksy9b said:


> FutureMrs said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping I can join in! My hubby to be and I are getting married in May 2016, he is currently finishing up his engineering degree and next year will be his last. We are both 28 years old. He took his diploma in engineering prior to that and we spend 6 glorious years traveling between working! I have wanted a baby for as long as I can remember, I am trying my best to be patient. FI says its up to me when we start TTC so I am hoping I can hold off until Sept 2016, works best for my mat leave and him finding work, we will also be making a big move in April 2017. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> :hi: hello and welcome! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! It is such an exciting moment and I am sure you are knee deep in all of the fun planning. I've added you to our list (the second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update as needed! Like Keely said, we have gals at all stages here from those who just had a baby to those who are waiting until 2018 so you are in good company! What kind of move are you making in April of 2017?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! :) While I am super exciting for the wedding.. I am almost more excited for what comes after. Lol. Our wedding is in Mexico and we will be there for a couple weeks so it'll be really nice to just get away for a while! FI and I are living in Ontario now, but we are from Nova Scotia so once he's completed his degree we will head back that way! We haven't lived close to our families for almost 7 years so I am really looking forward to being back home again!


----------



## FutureMrs

KalonKiki said:


> FutureMrs said:
> 
> 
> I definitely need that! PS. CONGRATS :) My FI loves kids and is from a huge family (baby of 8) but is so tired of hearing me talk about babies, and I can't say I blame him, lol. I am trying to make a real effort to talk about it less with him because I don't want to suck the fun out of it for him and I know he will just shut down a bit if I over do it.
> 
> Thank you! I struggled not to bring up babies with my DH as well. The broody bug bit me again after my DS hit 4 months old and by the time that my near year and a half of waiting was up my DH was so tired of hearing about babies, lol. :haha:
> SOs can surprise you sometimes though, I thought for sure that I was going to have to wait longer but DH surprised me by giving me the green light to TTC back in June. At the time it felt like I was waiting forever but now it feels like that wait flew, I hope it doesn't feel too long for you.
> I'm part of a big family, but we were a mixed family between 2 sets of parents. I'm technically #4 out of 10 if you count all of us. If you don't count step-siblings then I'm #1 of 5.
> My DH only grew up with one sister though so he isn't as keen on the idea of a medium sized family as I am, lol. I would love 3 or 4 kids but DH is pretty adamant about this being our last baby right now. I'm not going to bother to come back to WTT for #3 until I know for sure that there will be a #3, I'd be so heartbroken if I assumed that there would be a 3rd and waited until like September of 2018 (when I'm hoping that we'll start trying for #3) with the idea that there would be another baby in my head only to find out that there will be no more babies for sure. So I'm treating this one as if it's my last and if DH changes his mind and decides that he wants a 3rd then great. If not then at least I wasn't expecting it to happen.Click to expand...

Oh wow you guys sound a lot like our families in the difference, for me it is just my sister and I. When I am with all of FI siblings it can be a bit over whelming for me, in the best way! FI says he would like to have 4 but in all reality we'd better get on the ball if that's the case, I will be 29 before we even start trying for number 1, and while that's by no means old it seems like a lot! Lol


----------



## tverb84

Welcome FutureMrs. :)

I'm going to try and play peek a boo with Roxy when she's a few months older.On Thursday when my mom and I saw her it looked like she recognized me.She even looked at me before I took pictures with my phone but kept looking away right when I took the pictures. :haha: She's already showing her personality at two in a half months old.I can only imagine how she's going to be in a few years. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

FutureMrs said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMrs said:
> 
> 
> I definitely need that! PS. CONGRATS :) My FI loves kids and is from a huge family (baby of 8) but is so tired of hearing me talk about babies, and I can't say I blame him, lol. I am trying to make a real effort to talk about it less with him because I don't want to suck the fun out of it for him and I know he will just shut down a bit if I over do it.
> 
> Thank you! I struggled not to bring up babies with my DH as well. The broody bug bit me again after my DS hit 4 months old and by the time that my near year and a half of waiting was up my DH was so tired of hearing about babies, lol. :haha:
> SOs can surprise you sometimes though, I thought for sure that I was going to have to wait longer but DH surprised me by giving me the green light to TTC back in June. At the time it felt like I was waiting forever but now it feels like that wait flew, I hope it doesn't feel too long for you.
> I'm part of a big family, but we were a mixed family between 2 sets of parents. I'm technically #4 out of 10 if you count all of us. If you don't count step-siblings then I'm #1 of 5.
> My DH only grew up with one sister though so he isn't as keen on the idea of a medium sized family as I am, lol. I would love 3 or 4 kids but DH is pretty adamant about this being our last baby right now. I'm not going to bother to come back to WTT for #3 until I know for sure that there will be a #3, I'd be so heartbroken if I assumed that there would be a 3rd and waited until like September of 2018 (when I'm hoping that we'll start trying for #3) with the idea that there would be another baby in my head only to find out that there will be no more babies for sure. So I'm treating this one as if it's my last and if DH changes his mind and decides that he wants a 3rd then great. If not then at least I wasn't expecting it to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow you guys sound a lot like our families in the difference, for me it is just my sister and I. When I am with all of FI siblings it can be a bit over whelming for me, in the best way! FI says he would like to have 4 but in all reality we'd better get on the ball if that's the case, I will be 29 before we even start trying for number 1, and while that's by no means old it seems like a lot! LolClick to expand...

Also congrats on your upcoming wedding and getting to mive back home soon! I thibk that you could easily have 4 kids by the time that you're 40 assume 2 year gaps between each child. I'm only going to be 24 later this month but next month my DH turns 30.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday already! This week is going by fast and Thanksgiving is on Monday next week. We celebrate it Sunday but the holiday is on Monday.Does anyone else celebrate the Canadian Thanksgiving?


----------



## kksy9b

FutureMrs said:


> Thank you!!! :) While I am super exciting for the wedding.. I am almost more excited for what comes after. Lol. Our wedding is in Mexico and we will be there for a couple weeks so it'll be really nice to just get away for a while! FI and I are living in Ontario now, but we are from Nova Scotia so once he's completed his degree we will head back that way! We haven't lived close to our families for almost 7 years so I am really looking forward to being back home again!

Ooh! That sounds like a really great time! I love destination weddings :) That will be great to move close back to your family and have lots of support for when a baby comes along!

Tara- hope you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## kksy9b

Just checking in on you ladies! Any fun weekend plans?

We have the wedding this weekend. Finally got everything I needed, just have to figure out how I'm going to do my hair. We used to go to several weddings a year but are down to only a couple friends left who aren't married yet..and I LOVE weddings so will be a lot of fun (even though I'm nervous to leave Charles).


----------



## tverb84

I don't really have any plans for the weekend except for going to the gym Sunday and visiting my grandma for Thanksgiving after that.Plus Monday is a holiday Monday! :happydance: Last I heard Lisa (Lindzy's mom) was planning on having Thanksgiving at her house tomorrow which is only one street over from our house so it's not far at all.I have no clue if she's still having it though.


----------



## krissie328

No plans here. Dh borrower a few movies so I'm hoping we can enjoy a quiet evening Saturday and maybe get my garden pulled out.


----------



## tverb84

I had a really good Thanksgiving weekend visiting my grandma yesterday.Plus I ate too much food. :haha::blush: What's Thanksgiving without eating too much? Tomorrow I'll work all the calories off at the gym!! :thumbup:

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## krissie328

I had a good weekend. On Saturday I ran into a friend I haven't seen in many years and dh and I went to their new place to help move but ended up just talking and hanging out for several hours. They bought a house a 15 minute walk from us. So that was cool.

However, Sunday I started to get sick and now both ds and I have this cold. I'm thinking I might call in tomorrow and try to get better.


----------



## tverb84

I have an appointment tomorrow with the neurologist that I saw after I had the seizure in January.He wanted me to come back after I started the medication but I didn't.Plus I started the pre-apprenticeship but now I finally made an appointment.It's better to be late than never.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Tara. I hope it is positive news.


----------



## tverb84

I think it's just mostly about the medication and if I can take less.Right now I'm taking one in the morning and two at night before I go to bed.


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- glad you had a nice Thanksgiving with your family! Good luck with your appointment. When is it? I hope you are able to reduce your medicine. Have you had any issues since you started taking it?

Krissie- :hugs: hope you are feeling better! That is nice that you have a friend who moved so close by!

Nothing much going on here. This cycle seems to be closer to normal, which is nice. Still not there yet but getting closer. I think tomorrow I'm going to try and take DS to the zoo if the weather is good. It's been a lot of running around lately and I want to take some time to just focus on him and doing something he will enjoy.


----------



## Pukite

:wave:
Can I join you all? We'll be TTC our 3rd in February '16. I actually still have doubts about all this - do I really need another kid? I want a girl so but there's a huge chance to have another boy.. And another hurdle that makes me stop and think, and rethink , and move the date forward all the time - our 2 boys are autistic, the eldest just a little bit, the youngest is still in diapers, doesn't speak, doesn't respond to any requests.. So, yeah, I kinda feel irresponsible for thinking about another kid because there is soo much that coud go wrong.. :(


----------



## tverb84

kksy9b said:


> Tara- glad you had a nice Thanksgiving with your family! Good luck with your appointment. When is it? I hope you are able to reduce your medicine. Have you had any issues since you started taking it?
> 
> Krissie- :hugs: hope you are feeling better! That is nice that you have a friend who moved so close by!
> 
> Nothing much going on here. This cycle seems to be closer to normal, which is nice. Still not there yet but getting closer. I think tomorrow I'm going to try and take DS to the zoo if the weather is good. It's been a lot of running around lately and I want to take some time to just focus on him and doing something he will enjoy.

My appointment was today at 1pm and the neurologist said he wants me to continue taking the same amount of medication.He also said the hospital is going to call me to schedule another eeg but I don't know when that'll be.

Roxy is over right now!!! :happydance: She's currently sleeping in my mom's arms and earlier she was crying even after Lindzy fed her.I haven't held her yet and I want to before they leave!! I also can't believe she'll be three months tomorrow!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Pukite! :wave: :flower:

I think that everyone asks themselves that question when considering having a 3rd child no matter the circumstances and I don't think that it's irresponsible for you to want another baby. Right now we don't have plans for a 3rd baby so we gender swayed for a girl to increase our chances of having at least one of each for just in case we decide that we are two and through. I find out Saturday if my sway worked or not, DH is convinced that it did. I'd be happy to share my sway method with you if it did work if you would like. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Pukite said:


> :wave:
> Can I join you all? We'll be TTC our 3rd in February '16. I actually still have doubts about all this - do I really need another kid? I want a girl so but there's a huge chance to have another boy.. And another hurdle that makes me stop and think, and rethink , and move the date forward all the time - our 2 boys are autistic, the eldest just a little bit, the youngest is still in diapers, doesn't speak, doesn't respond to any requests.. So, yeah, I kinda feel irresponsible for thinking about another kid because there is soo much that coud go wrong.. :(

Hello! I've added you to our list (second post). If your dates change, just let me know and I will update! I think it is a hard decision to add another baby (I'm struggling with this as well) and must be doubly more so when you have a child who has additional needs. But in the end, if your heart is longing for another and you feel that your family isn't complete than I would go for it...things will fall into place :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I'm glad your appointment went well. Best of luck with the eeg. It's good that they are monitoring you so closely. I hope you got to hold Roxy...crazy she is already 3 months old!


----------



## krissie328

Aww I can't believe Roxy is 3 months already. I found about then Christian really started getting more fun and doing more. I hope you got to hold her.

Afm, I have taken the last two days off work with this illness. I think im finally getting better. Christian is also feeling better. 

No other news really.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad you guys are starting to feel better!!


----------



## tverb84

Yeah I got to hold her for about 20 mins.She was crying off and on so I would bounce her around a bit.When I did that she calmed down and she can still pout it's the cutest thing ever!!!! :cloud9: I actually saw her do it when my mom was holding her. :haha: 

It is crazy that she's already three months old!!! I am feeling more comfortable when holding her since she's not a newborn anymore and she's moving around more.She even had a strong grip on my hoodie with her cute little hand! <3


----------



## Pukite

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome Pukite! :wave: :flower:
> 
> I think that everyone asks themselves that question when considering having a 3rd child no matter the circumstances and I don't think that it's irresponsible for you to want another baby. Right now we don't have plans for a 3rd baby so we gender swayed for a girl to increase our chances of having at least one of each for just in case we decide that we are two and through. I find out Saturday if my sway worked or not, DH is convinced that it did. I'd be happy to share my sway method with you if it did work if you would like. :D

Thank You! And I'd love to hear Your sway method - couldn't hurt to try. :) Fingers crossed that it worked for You! :)


----------



## Pukite

kksy9b said:


> Pukite said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Can I join you all? We'll be TTC our 3rd in February '16. I actually still have doubts about all this - do I really need another kid? I want a girl so but there's a huge chance to have another boy.. And another hurdle that makes me stop and think, and rethink , and move the date forward all the time - our 2 boys are autistic, the eldest just a little bit, the youngest is still in diapers, doesn't speak, doesn't respond to any requests.. So, yeah, I kinda feel irresponsible for thinking about another kid because there is soo much that coud go wrong.. :(
> 
> Hello! I've added you to our list (second post). If your dates change, just let me know and I will update! I think it is a hard decision to add another baby (I'm struggling with this as well) and must be doubly more so when you have a child who has additional needs. But in the end, if your heart is longing for another and you feel that your family isn't complete than I would go for it...things will fall into place :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank You for adding me! :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Anyone have exciting plans this weekend? I don't have anything planned and there's even a frost warning tonight so it's going to be cold!


----------



## krissie328

Not much planned here. Still sick so hoping to rest. Maybe pick up the house.

In other news, Christian is walking! Still crawls a good amount but he went about 20 feet tonight.


----------



## kksy9b

Of course pukite!

Tara- stay warm! It's getting into the 40s here tonight so a bit chilly but still too early for the first frost. That should come in about 2 weeks.

Krissie- congratulations to Christian walking!!! It is so exciting when they start getting mobile on their feet. He will be running quicker than you'd like too and then the chase is on :) Hope you keep feeling better :flower:

We have a quiet weekend finally!! Going to the zoo tomorrow and can't wait. It's been 2 weeks since we have been able to do a family activity and we really need time with the three of us. No other plans which is nice.

Posted in my journal, but our TTC plans may be derailed a bit due to DH taking a new job at the beginning of the year. For now, keeping as is and will revisit at the end of March. It really just depends how we transition during those 3 months and if we feel ready. I am disappointed but also know we need to make the right decision that is best for everyone. Mentally still thinking April but also preparing myself to push back a bit


----------



## tverb84

Awww that's amazing that Christian is walking!!

It's cold again tonight here and another frost advisory.

Today I didn't do much at all so I had a lazy day.Tomorrow I'm going to the gym and my right arm isn't sore anymore. :thumbup: 

That sucks about how your ttc date might get pushed back Kaity.Hopefully it won't be pushed back too much.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good didn't do nothing too exciting.

Yesterday my cousin had her son!!! His name is Jacob which I really like.She was team yellow through out her whole pregnancy.I could never go team yellow because I don't have that much patience to wait nine months. :haha:

Also yesterday someone texted me about my stereo that I have for sale on kijiji because they said they wanted to buy it.They asked if I could ship it to them but never replied when I asked where they lived.I'm glad they never got back to me because it sounds like a scam to me and why would I pay to have it shipped?


----------



## tverb84

Knock! Knock! This thread has been quiet lately....


----------



## krissie328

Yes it has! Not much going on here. I am still sick! I am hoping to be better this weekend so I can get stuff done.

In other news we have made plans with my sister to go see my dad for Thanksgiving. We have my seen him since last December so it will be nice for him to see the babies. My grandparents are also coming and they haven't met either of the babies so it should be nice.

For those that don't remember or weren't here. M sister had her baby prematurely at 31 weeks last year. He will be 1 year old tomorrow! So we have very close babies, both our first and both boys. It's really been so much fun.


----------



## Pukite

:hi:
Well, tonight I dreamt of being pregnant again but couldn't feel the baby kicking.. So I can't decide if it was a dream or a nightmere. It was definately a result of my friend's visit - she's 22 weeks pregnant with a girl and has been feeling the kid move since week 15. I think it's very early, I remember first feeling my biggest one when I was already 22 weeks. Oh, nostalgic memories. :)
As for the TTC part - we're not preventing in any way since last week and my hubby is convinced that getting pregnant won't take any effort at all because the second baby was a "1 time" baby but I'm not so sure.. We had to TTC the eldest one 8 months and I underwent hormonal treatment.. I guess the second kid came so fast because it was pretty soon after the first and my hormones were still +/- ok. I've had a chemical pregnancy after that, 1.5 years after the little one was born, and I've had different problems with my health since then so I'm not convinced that baby #3 will come easy.


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- sorry you are still sick! The worst kind are the ones that linger. I hope you are able to get some rest this week and kick it to the curb! Sounds like a wonderful Thanksgiving!! I'm sure your dad and grandparents will be beyond thrilled to have the boys there together. Happy birthday to your nephew! How is he doing? It's so much fun that they get to grow up together! My best friend had a son born 4 1/2 months after Charles and it has been a lot of fun getting to watch them together

Pukite- I had my first pregnancy dream recently too and it brought back so many great memories! I felt my DS for the first time at 16 weeks but it wasn't until 20/21/22 (somewhere in there) that it was more consistent. How exciting that you all aren't preventing!! I've moved you up to our TTC/NTNP section, just let me know which one you'd like to fall under. I hope it doesn't take too long for you and that your other health issues won't affect it too much.

Tara- how are you doing?

AFM, after a week of thinking and talking about my DHs new job, we both feel very settled about it. It is more travel than we want but it is just day trips and not overnight. There would be a night or two a week he wouldn't see Charles. But we are committed to making our family time together be good quality time (no electronics) and will go on at least one date a month to have some alone time. He is very excited for the job itself and it is nice to see that passion return for him in his work. 

On the TTC front, I had a moment earlier this week where C and I were in the room that will be the nursery. I was sitting in the recliner and he was playing on the floor. I could visualize having a new baby nursing and Charles playing. It was the first time I felt like I could handle a newborn and toddler (I realize that having an actual baby here will be much different). I talked with Ben and he was feeling better about it as well. So I think we are a go again for April!!


----------



## krissie328

I am so glad you are feeling confident about ttc in April!! And that Ben is excited for his new job. When will he be starting? 

My husband is talking about going back to days. He will give up his supervisor position which will be a paycut but I told him the money was not worth never seeing him. I hope he does make the decision to go back soon. If not, I told him when I get pregnant he will need to go back before the baby comes. Which he seems alright with. 

I brought up WTT until February again. He said he does not want to at all. So I guess we are still NTNP/TTC. Somewhere in there?? I am tracking my cycles so I at least know if I am ovulating. At the very least it will be good information to take to the doctor if I need to seek fertility treatment again. 

My sister's son is doing great. He is saying a few words and is starting to pull up on things. Physically he is a little behind but verbally seems right on track. Christian is the opposite. Christian seems to say a word once or twice and then won't say it again for weeks.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks! I am relieved too. Of course, things may change again once he actually starts, but for now we are on track! We aren't sure exactly when he will start yet. He should be getting the official offer the beginning of November. Most likely will be in January but could be pushed to February. It just comes down to when the company decides to launch the project. Ben gets 2 weeks off at Christmas so we are going to really make the most of it this year.

That will be SO nice for you all to be able to see each other again! How long has he been doing the supervisor job? I'm sure Christian will be happy to have him there more as well!

Are you ovulating on your own? Or do you think you will need intervention down the road? How long will you wait before going to the doctor? I think your approach to tracking and doing more of a NTNP is good to help ease you into it. I remember you were pretty stressed about it. I will say that when Charles turned 16 months he finally started STTN and fully transitioned to one nap. He also seemed to be more like a toddler and less like a baby. I think all of that happening made it much easier to envision another baby. Before that, he just needed me so much and it seemed impossible to split anytime. I'm sure as Christian gets older, the idea of another will seem more and more doable and manageable :hugs:

That's good that he is on track! Charles doesn't really talk at all. He has said a couple words, but like Christian, he then will just stop saying them. He also says the fronts of words bit not the whole word. We just had his 18 month check and we are going to start him in speech therapy to evaluate that there isn't an issue (I really don't think there is). They will all get to the same place in the end!


----------



## krissie328

Geoff has been on swing shift since April. It has been really tough. The summer wasn't so bad because I was off work. But since I have gone back I have really struggled. And I know he is realizing how much he is missing with Christian. 

I asked the doctor at Christian's 15 month appointment about speech. He gave me what is expected and when to be concerned. Honestly, if Christian doesn't make some leaps before 18 months we will probably be looking at a referral as well. He was just starting to do the 12 month old stuff at 15 months. But like you said all in his own time. He just started walking, and he still crawls a lot too. My MIL says my husband was the same way walked and started talking around 16 months. Christian also does the front of some words. I wonder if that is developmental. I do see what you mean about this age though. Christian is only waking once a night and that has really helped me think of him as a toddler. Along with his extreme level of willpower. 

I have ovulated twice in the last four cycles. They have all been long cycles too. But I find it encouraging I do ovulate sometimes. Before having Christian I am certain I never ovulated. We probably won't seek medical intervention for awhile. Next summer at the earliest I would imagine. I am currently eating lower carb and taking metformin which I believe is why I am ovulating at all. Dh and I are working on eating healthier and I am hoping to start back walking in the evenings with Christian. He enjoys it and I think it would be a nice time for us. I just wish we had a park near us.


----------



## tverb84

I'm doing good thanks. :) I went to the gym this morning and worked out on the octane machine which is like an elliptical but a bit harder.I can really feel the work out in my legs and sweat more too.I also realized that on the bicep machine that I got the kilograms and pounds mixed up. :haha: So that means I've been lifting more weight than I thought I was since I thought the kilograms was lbs!! :happydance: 

Besides that, there's not much else going on.I'm still taking my medication which I need to until I'm 33 otherwise I get dizzy and that's not very fun.My cousin had her baby boy on Sunday and his name is Jacob!! I saw pictures of him on facebook and he's very cute! 

Hopefully we'll see Roxy this weekend!! <3


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good didn't do anything too exciting as always. :haha:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies.. Just dropping in to say hey.. How's everyone?

Currently as of right now we are still going to start TTC in March but that may get pushed back a bit. I'm still dealing with some anxiety from the accident and still have the dizzy/buzzy sensation in my head that we want to get figured out first. Blood work tomorrow and then if that doesn't give any ideas, they want to do an MRI of my head..

I have been saying seeing a psychotherapist for two weeks now and today will be my third session. I have just been having a really tough time and I need to get myself taken care of before thinking of bringing a baby into the mix. It's obviously very frustrating but I know it will get better, it's just going top take a bit of time..

What's everyone's plans for Halloween?


----------



## krissie328

Gagrlinpitt- you definitely need to take care of you!! And that is okay. I hope the therapy helps with the anxiety and the MRI leads to some answers. 

Tara- My weekend was fine. I relaxed mostly but I did manage to pick up the livingroom and dining room. I think this sickness is finally clearing up. Almost 3 weeks of this!!


----------



## Racham

Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forum and look forward to getting to know you all. :hugs:

My husband and I finally decided to begin trying for our first little one in March 2016! We both love children and would begin to try sooner, but he's due to finish school in December 2016. So, even if we miraculously conceived the first month TTC, he would be done with college by the time he/she arrived. We're both young (24), but have been together since we were both 15 and married since July 2013. Even in high school, we would talk about the children we would have with one another, and I can't believe that time is almost here!

Sadly, I was diagnosed with PCOS last week, which was beyond devastating. :cry: The only symptom I have for my amenorrhea is a high level of testosterone. My thyroid, insulin, weight, and actual ovaries are all healthy. Even so, my doctor said that I would need to be on medication to ovulate, but I plan to try the natural route before March. I'm a health nut and dread having to take medication.

I am a little tempted to talk to my husband about trying earlier, because of my diagnosis (and that it may take longer than usual), but March is just too perfect. Again, he will be done with school by December, there is time to try and naturally regulate my cycle, and his family will be happy that we waited until his graduation is in the near future. :flower:

As of now, I am on Provera, because my cycle hasn't been here since June. My doctor had fun convincing me to take it, especially since I do not even take Advil for a headache. But, she also told me that the uterine lining can become cancerous if not shed every three months. I enjoy being healthy, but not _that_ stubborn! Since I can already feel myself going crazy by waiting for something that I have wanted since I was a little girl, I hope you don't mind me hanging around here and trying to regulate my body back into normalcy before we actively try!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome racham. I also have pcos. Check into natural progesterone cream. I usenjoyed progest to bring on my period about every 45 days when it doesn't show. I have found it is much gentler than provera. As far as natural fertility treatments there are many out there. I have tried vitex and soy isoflavones. Where you seem to have mild pcos maybe one of those would be right for you.


----------



## Racham

Thank you, krissie328! I will definitely look into that, as I do not fancy having to take medication every three months. My 'list' to order after I'm finished with Provera has Black Cohosh, Vitex, and rasberry leaf tea. Before I was diagnosed, I tried FertilAid, although it didn't work. Granted, I didn't finish it because I started Provera, but still.

As someone with PCOS, do you currently track ovulation, or plan to track it? I've read it's difficult because of our diagnosis, but I still think I may try. My cycle had been coming every month for about a year before it abruptly ended after June.


----------



## krissie328

I track bbt. I have actually found it very helpful. Sometimes my temps jump around a lot but I can still detect o. That's even with a 15 month old that does not sleep well so I rarely get 3 hours of sleep before temping.

I really like the emeritas progest. It is a little spendy but it really seems to work. I take it for 10 days and usually have a bleed 3 days later. However, sometimes I start during the 10 days I'm using it.


----------



## Racham

That's wonderful to hear! I bought a non-mercury glass thermometer, but it arrived broken. Thankfully, the company has sent out a new one and it should be here soon. Even though we aren't starting until March, I am really hoping that my cycle will regulate before then!

I'll definitely look up Emerita. It's my eighth day of Provera, and I feel _something_, but nothing has happened yet. There's still time before it's supposed to work, though. In the meantime, I'll have to try and keep busy until next year!


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I got to see Roxy yesterday!!!! :happydance: She actually smiles now and gurgles it sounded like she tried to talk.It was sooooo cute!!!!!! <3 She even threw up on my shirt a bit when I was holding her. :haha: It didn't even bother me that much anyways.Plus she can touch her feet and it's cute to see her face because she's trying to figure out what they are. :haha: Lindzy said she will stop by on Halloween as long as it doesn't rain!! :thumbup:

Anyone have special Halloween plans?


----------



## krissie328

Aww that's so cute Tara. Baby smiles are the best!

I am not sure on our plans. I think Christian is to young to trick or treat. I'm kinda hoping dh will just take him to important houses and maybe we can watch scarry movies and hand out candy. I guess we will see. 

Christian was throwing up last night so definitely don't want to be out in the cold. Him and I need to rest and get better!


----------



## tverb84

I hope Christian and you get better soon. :)


----------



## tverb84

Can't believe tomorrow is already Friday!!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just wanted to pop in and say :hi:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## krissie328

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :hi:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!

Hello! So lovely to hear from you. How are you doing?


----------



## tverb84

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say :hi:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!

Hey! I'm doing good. :thumbup:

I can't believe Ethan is already two months old.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey everyone! :wave: I hope you're all doing well!

Still TTC and it's been a very long, heartbreaking process so far. I had a chemical in June and then a miscarriage in September, which was devastating. I'm still looking towards the future, though. Soon I will have my rainbow baby :thumbup: I've been trying hard to take a step back and not focus on TTC as much, but sometimes it's way too easy to get caught up in it. I'm definitely looking forward to the holidays and I've started my Christmas shopping. :xmas12: Also, other big news is that OH and I have to push our wedding back. Unexpected expenses mean that we won't be able to afford it in February. But we're thinking of doing it on October 13, 2017 (Friday the 13th - we aren't normal :haha: ). So that's pretty much all that's new. Sorry I haven't been very active here. I do check in frequently, I just normally don't get around to posting. I'll try to be better, but I can't make promises. :winkwink: 

*Racham* - Welcome to the group :flower:

I also have PCOS, although I'm not sure how bad it is. There's visible cysts all over my ovaries, but I only have a very mild insulin resistance and all of my other labs came back normal. :shrug:

I do ovulate on my own, however, it's late into my cycle. I track ovulation with ovulation tests and checking cm. It works well for me, although it took some practice to fully understand it.


----------



## tverb84

Hey aidensxmomma! :)

How's everyone's Halloween? Mine's good but we didn't get a lot of kids at all only 15-20. Now my mom and I have the candy to ourselves. :haha:

Lindzy came over about an hour ago with Roxy,her brother and sil.Roxy was dressed up as a giraffe.She looked sooooooo cute!!!! They didn't stay long because Roxy was crying and very fussy.After Lindzy got back to her mom's she told me Roxy's doing better now,she needed her diaper changed and she was hungry.

Lindzy's brother and sil were dressed up as bank robbers and their son was the bag of $.It was a very inventive costume and cute.

Did anyone's children dress up for Halloween?


----------



## krissie328

I dressed Christian up as Linus from Peanuts. He was cute but not a lot of people got it. It was still fun. He unwrapped a sucker by himself and ate it. It was super cute. I can't believe how big he is getting.


----------



## tverb84

Aww that sounds like a cute costume.Does Christian have a blanket like Linus?

This morning my period started which surprised me because it wasn't supposed to start until next Tuesday.According to the app that I use to track my cycles it said that I ovulated two weeks ago on Tuesday.Now I'm guessing I ovulated earlier than that but I'm not too worried about it starting this early.Usually my cycles are 30 days and this cycle was 29.

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good but felt like it went by fast.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- he's a pic of him. I finally put shoes on him and he was walking with them. He kept walking down our sloped yard and kept going to fast. He thought it was fun.

I wouldn't worry to much about your period. So many things impact them. And where you are normally regular that is a great sign. 

My weekend went by so fast. I spent yesterday cleaning and doing yard work. Today was rainy so just stayed inside and snuggled.
 



Attached Files:







3880-1.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tverb84

He's so cute!! Roxy likes to snuggle too.When they were here yesterday she snuggled right into Lindzy's chest because she was tired.She even looked at me and cried it then after looking at me she looked at Lindzy's sil.It was too cute since she was trying to tell us what was wrong.

Whenever I see her she looks at me a lot.I'm guessing because she recognizes my face and not to mention she likes it when I hold her. <3


----------



## kksy9b

Racham said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forum and look forward to getting to know you all. :hugs:
> 
> My husband and I finally decided to begin trying for our first little one in March 2016! We both love children and would begin to try sooner, but he's due to finish school in December 2016. So, even if we miraculously conceived the first month TTC, he would be done with college by the time he/she arrived. We're both young (24), but have been together since we were both 15 and married since July 2013. Even in high school, we would talk about the children we would have with one another, and I can't believe that time is almost here!
> 
> Sadly, I was diagnosed with PCOS last week, which was beyond devastating. :cry: The only symptom I have for my amenorrhea is a high level of testosterone. My thyroid, insulin, weight, and actual ovaries are all healthy. Even so, my doctor said that I would need to be on medication to ovulate, but I plan to try the natural route before March. I'm a health nut and dread having to take medication.
> 
> I am a little tempted to talk to my husband about trying earlier, because of my diagnosis (and that it may take longer than usual), but March is just too perfect. Again, he will be done with school by December, there is time to try and naturally regulate my cycle, and his family will be happy that we waited until his graduation is in the near future. :flower:
> 
> As of now, I am on Provera, because my cycle hasn't been here since June. My doctor had fun convincing me to take it, especially since I do not even take Advil for a headache. But, she also told me that the uterine lining can become cancerous if not shed every three months. I enjoy being healthy, but not _that_ stubborn! Since I can already feel myself going crazy by waiting for something that I have wanted since I was a little girl, I hope you don't mind me hanging around here and trying to regulate my body back into normalcy before we actively try!

Hello! :hi: I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know on here if your dates change and I can move you around!

My DH and I were also high school sweethearts and started dating when we were 16. We had our first little one when we were 26 so following a similar path as you are! What is your husband studying in school?

I'm sorry to hear about your PCOS diagnosis. I have seen a lot of women on these boards (including several in this thread!) that have successfully gotten pregnant and had healthy babies. I hope your TTC journey is a short one!


----------



## kksy9b

Aidens- good to hear from you hun :flower: I know it has been a hard few months for you and I'm glad you are excited and looking forward to the holidays! Definitely agree with Krissie that the wait on your wedding will be worth it to have it just as you want it!

Mrs Eddie- so great to hear from you! I can't believe how old Ethan is getting to be already! How is everything going with him and Isla? How is it with a toddler and infant? i am really worried how I'll handle it and would love to hear some (completely honest) feedback from someone going through it now!

Krissie- he is adorable!!! Charles does the same thing with running down a hill. He will sit there and do it over and over again and just laugh running down. It is so much fun as they turn into toddlers!

Tara- I'm glad you got to see Roxy this weekend! Hope you had a wonderful day today as well!

AFM, things are going great! Charles went as Winnie the Pooh for Halloween. He had SO much fun trick or treating with his cousins. He loved going up to the doors but insisted on picking his own candy and putting it in his bucket (a honey pot of course) when he was standing on his own (as opposed to being held). He would push to the front so that he wouldn't be forgotten, lol. We were able to keep him up until 8:00 (an hour later) to help with the time change but it was still a bit rough today. He went to bed tonight at 7:30 and hoping that by tomorrow night will be back on our normal schedule.

5 months and counting! Looking forward to seeing my ticker say 4 months X weeks/days tomorrow!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well we are officially in the four months range for now.. We may push TTC back depending on how my therapy with things are going. I'm supposed to get my iud out in January.. So we shall see.


----------



## kksy9b

I really hope that the therapy helps hun. Definitely the best idea to take care of yourself first :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> I really hope that the therapy helps hun. Definitely the best idea to take care of yourself first :hugs:

In some ways I'm really upset because I'm so ready to start TTC but then I'm also happy this is now and not when we've already started. We aren't pushing it back just yet, but realize we might have to.


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's already November already!!!! This year is going by fast!!!! :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

I haven't been here in forever but wanted to pop in and say its November already cant beleive it come on 2016! Our start date is up in the air still hoping to start ivf in spring/early summer!


----------



## krissie328

I know!!! Less than two months to go!! It really has gone by fast. I remember it was November last year DH started talking about ttc #2. I was pretty sure he was crazy!! 

almosthere- I hope you get to do your ivf then. That looks like it is a little sooner than planned based on your signature. 

Gagrlinpitt- You really do have to take care of you first. Even if it delays ttc a bit at least you know you are the healthiest you can be. But I know it is hard! I have delayed ttc in the past due to my health and it is a tough one. 

Afm, not much going on over here. I have an gyn appointment on the 11th so I am hoping to talk about my cycles and what I need to do to look at getting back on Clomid. We have been ntnp/ttc since June. But I have been tracking my cycles and know I have only ovulated twice. So it would be nice to get a game plan in place to start something in May or so if nothing happens before then. This is a new doctor so I am not sure what he is going to want to do. I just hope I don't have to go through all the testing.


----------



## tverb84

What exactly is clomid?


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> What exactly is clomid?

Clomid is a fertility drug used to induce ovulation. It binds to estrogen receptors which causes the body to produce more estrogen and fsh. That in turns causes the egg to grow and then lh surges and you ovulate. Femara works on the same principle.


----------



## tverb84

Is it just me or is this week going by fast? I can't believe tomorrow is already Friday!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, going fast here too. So glad! I finally got some antibiotics so I hope I start feeling better. Doctor said my dizziness is likely from my ear infection and sinus infection.


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully they help you feel better.

Yesterday I wasn't feeling too good.I had a headache that felt like it was throbbing right against my forehead plus I felt sick to my stomach.I usually feel good so I don't know why I felt like that.Today I feel much better!! :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

It's Friday!!! :happydance: Anyone doing something special this weekend? I'm not doing much.


----------



## Sirius37

tverb84 said:


> It's Friday!!! :happydance: Anyone doing something special this weekend? I'm not doing much.

Homework and more homework...if anybody is bored, you are more than welcomed to help me. :winkwink:


----------



## tverb84

Eww homework. :haha: Did you get it done?

It feels like this weekend went by fast too.How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good didn't do anything exciting as usual.


----------



## krissie328

I just graduated with an EdS last May. I spent 11 years in secondary/post secondary education. I must admit I done miss it at all!

I didn't so anything fun. But I got my garden taken out and the rest of my yard winterized so I feel good about that. They are predicting more snow Tuesday so glad that is done.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Sorry I've been MIA lately- just enjoying time with the family. I'll read through tomorrow and catch up on what I've missed. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## CashmereSocks

Hello everyone! 

I have been lurking around this site for a couple years now, and I have devoured all the information you ladies have to share. My hubby and I have officially set a date to TTC: 
 ! ~ March 2016 ~ !​
My DH has been so patient with me. Our situation is the opposite of the majority. He has been ready since, well, forever and I am the one who was not. He has been very supportive, and has allowed me to go at my own pace to get to where he is. 

... I am starting to feel it... this _something_ that is gently pulling me in the baby direction. I want to follow it. I want to experience it. I want it! 
Its been a pretty big shift for me, and its only beginning. Bear with me while I get used to this new feeling :) 

Does anyone else remember when it started for them? Was it gradual or did it hit you all at once?

Thanks in advance for letting me join your gang.


----------



## tverb84

Welcome Cashmere. :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome cashmere. For me with ds 1 I pretty much always wanted him. We tried since we got married. With #2 I was not ready for awhile. Dh was ready when ds was 4 months! I held off until he was 11 months and we started ttc. But I freaked again after 4 months so now we are kinds ntnp and using spermicide at certain times. I don't really want to try until May but also don't want to use hormonal birth control so I can track ovulation.


----------



## CashmereSocks

krissie328 said:


> Welcome cashmere. For me with ds 1 I pretty much always wanted him. We tried since we got married. With #2 I was not ready for awhile. Dh was ready when ds was 4 months! I held off until he was 11 months and we started ttc. But I freaked again after 4 months so now we are kinds ntnp and using spermicide at certain times. I don't really want to try until May but also don't want to use hormonal birth control so I can track ovulation.

I feel like I am going to be right there with you, freaking out when the time actually comes! haha! We have agreed to ease into it and start with NTNP but I will keep track of my cycle so I know where I am, but I won't get that deep into it right away. Small steps !


----------



## krissie328

CashmereSocks said:


> I feel like I am going to be right there with you, freaking out when the time actually comes! haha! We have agreed to ease into it and start with NTNP but I will keep track of my cycle so I know where I am, but I won't get that deep into it right away. Small steps !

Small steps are good! So is NTNP. It can be so much less stress.


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies!! :hi:

How is everyone doing?

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. I am having lots of anxiety over it. I am going to talk about fertility issues and what we need to do to get the ball moving towards some treatment. I know I am not ovulating very much so what is the point in delaying it further. At least if I ask now maybe when I want to get pregnant things will be in place.


----------



## tverb84

I'm doing good just watching Agents of Shield right now.Honestly,there's not much new going on in my life or exciting.It feels kind of boring actually. :haha:

I still haven't heard from the hospital about when my eeg will be.The neurologist said someone would call but didn't say when that would be. :shrug:

Am I the only one who's not in the Christmas spirit yet? I still get annoyed when I see a Christmas commercial and there's even a radio station here that's already playing Christmas music. :wacko: I think in about a month from now I'll be in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## almosthere

Hi Ladies.

I'm on the wtt lost for November 2016 but its now happening much sooner. We will be starting our ivf journey in February to hopefully get pregnant in March! Very nervous never have done a frozen ivf transfer but I read its easier than a fresh cycle.

Hope all are well and lets time go by fast to pir ttc dates :)


----------



## krissie328

almosthere said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm on the wtt lost for November 2016 but its now happening much sooner. We will be starting our ivf journey in February to hopefully get pregnant in March! Very nervous never have done a frozen ivf transfer but I read its easier than a fresh cycle.
> 
> Hope all are well and lets time go by fast to pir ttc dates :)

That is wonderful news!! Fx for you!! I would imagine a frozen cycle is easier. I had a cousin do two frozen cycles and resulted in two sets of twins on top of her first singleton. :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Am I the only one who's not in the Christmas spirit yet? I still get annoyed when I see a Christmas commercial and there's even a radio station here that's already playing Christmas music. :wacko: I think in about a month from now I'll be in the Christmas spirit.

I am not in the Christmas spirit yet. :xmas19: Only 5 weeks left of work before break though!! I am excited as I plan to paint DS's room finally. Then I am hoping to set it up as a playroom and move more of his stuff in there. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

almosthere- i've updated your date...awesome that it is moved up!! :happydance: :happydance: I have heard a frozen cycle is a lot easier than a fresh. best of luck to you hun!

sirus- hello! i've added you to our list (second post). What are you studying?

cashmere- welcome! i've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update. I think NTNP sounds like a perfect plan for you! I have always had a longing for a baby since I was young. However, for number 2, it has come on very gradually. It's been in the last 6 months that I've started to get excited about it and in the last 3 or so that I've really been looking forward to it. My DS was a very very bad sleeper and until he started sleeping better, it seemed impossible to have two. Now though, I am eagerly counting down!

Krissie- how did your appointment go?? I hope your doctor agrees to start treatment right away given your past issues. :flower:

Tara- I'm complete opposite- I LOVE this time of year and being in the new house, I am eager to get it all decorated up! I decided this year that October 1 was the start of my holiday season (which of course includes Halloween and Thanksgiving :) ). Have been shopping for a couple weeks and have several people, including Charles, already done. I hope they schedule your EEG soon- have you thought about calling them just to make sure they didn't forget?

AFM, I came down with a bug a couple days ago and can't seem to totally shake it! Today has definitely been better but this afternoon have been back to groggy. Just hoping not to pass it to my DH or DS. One more week to my appointment!


----------



## tverb84

I wouldn't even know where to call about the eeg.Plus I'm not too excited about having it done since I have to stay up all night for it which was not fun when I had the first one done in April.

It's supposed to be very windy here tomorrow so I probably won't be going for my walk but I will be going to the gym in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

My doctors appointment went really well. All that anxiety for nothing!

He prescribed me 2 months of clomid and said if I am not pregnant to call and he will prescribe 2 more months at a higher dose. If those don't work then we will move forward with a different intervention. :happydance:


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! 

My oh and I have agreed to start TTC March of 2016! We have a 14 month old DS, and I am extremely excited and terribly terrified at the same time to start trying for #2!


----------



## squeaker1989

I'm wtt for Summer of 2018 or hopefully sooner. I know that is still really far away, I was just wondering at what point did you start communicating with you OBGYN about your plans and your fertility health?


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> My doctors appointment went really well. All that anxiety for nothing!
> 
> He prescribed me 2 months of clomid and said if I am not pregnant to call and he will prescribe 2 more months at a higher dose. If those don't work then we will move forward with a different intervention. :happydance:

I'm glad your appointment went better than you thought it would. :)

It's been very windy here today and rainy.It's still pretty windy now but will die down later tonight.

Anyone have special plans for the weekend?


----------



## almosthere

Ashley thats the same month dh and I hope to do our ivf transfer! It will be here before we know it!

krissie I hope the clomid works for you! gl! thanks for the warm welcome I hope my process works first time around!

kksy thanks I hope it works first time around its just not a fun process!


----------



## tverb84

Has anyone else heard about what happened in Paris today? It said on the news that 140 people in all were killed. :nope:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:



> Has anyone else heard about what happened in Paris today? It said on the news that 140 people in all were killed. :nope:

Yes, I am so sad by this senseless hatred.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - I've heard a little bit about what happened in France. It's very, very tragic. :cry: 

Welcome Cashmere! :flower:

Baby fever hit me really quickly and all at once every time. I have three little ones and after I had each of them, I got broody pretty quickly. However, this time around I was a lot more reserved about it. When my OH finally agreed to TTC, I freaked out. We've been TTC for almost a year now and there's still some days I freak out about it. :haha:

almostthere - Congrats on moving your date forward! I bet you're really excited! :)

kk - I hope you're feeling better and no one else got sick. :flower:

krissie - I'm so glad your appointment went well and you were able to get clomid. :) 

Can clomid help you ovulate earlier? I am pretty confident that I ovulate every cycle, however, it's always late into my cycle. I was wondering if clomid might be an option to discuss with my doctor once I start going back in January.

Ashley - Welcome! :flower:

Hi Squeaker :) I started talking to my doctor about my health/fertility long before I started TTC. However, I've been having issues with my periods for many years, so if it weren't for that, I don't think I would have discussed it until shortly before we started trying. But in my case, I wanted to know what was wrong, what impact it had on my fertility, and what could be done about it. Still took me until the 6-month mark of TTC to get most of the answers, though. 

AFM - Still TTC. Waiting to ovulate and it's boring :haha: But, if my body cooperates, I should be testing right at the beginning of December. Other than that, things have been busy - between the kids and OH, I don't have a whole lot of time to myself. And with the holidays coming up, it's going to be even worse. :wacko: That being said, I am enjoying it and looking forward to the next couple months. :)


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- I am pretty sure clomid can be used to bring o forward and make it stronger.


----------



## Ashley1021

Thanks ladies! I cannot believe that my Oh agreed on a date. It was actually his idea so I wasn't walking around all grumpy not knowing when he would agree! Lol. Im getting so nervous for the jump from 1 to 2.


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I got to see Roxy today!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9: They were here for at least four hours!! :thumbup: She actually smiled at me when I was holding her!!! <3 I don't think I've loved someone as much as I love my niece!!!! <3 <3 <3 I can't believe she'll be four months old tomorrow!


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie - If that's the case, then I'll bring it up to my doctor when I start going back. Thanks :)

Tara - I'm glad you got to see Roxy today :) Aunties definitely have a special bond with their nieces/nephews.


----------



## tverb84

She can move around so much more now than when she was first born.


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- so happy to hear your appointment went well!! sounds like you all have a great plan moving forward :thumbsup:

Tara- no special plans this weekend, just spending time with the family. That's great that you got to see Roxy! You won't believe when she starts scooting, crawling, walking, running....she will just continue to grow and change so much in the months to come. Definitely fun being an aunt!

Ashley- welcome! i've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I will update! I am also waiting for #2 with a 19 month DS and feel the same nervous/excited feeling that you do. That's really cute that your DH brought it up....it's nice knowing that our spouses want a baby too :) Do you have anything you are hoping to accomplish while you wait? 

Squeaker- hello! i've put you on our 2017/2018 list of gals :) I started talking to my doctors about 3 years before we started to try. I was on pain medication and needed to work with them to find other solutions so I could stop taking it. It took about a year to get off it and needed to be off a minimum of a year before we started to try (I wound up with 2 years, which was a good thing). With my OB/GYN, I mentioned it to her about 8 months before at my annual. Because I wasn't on BC, had regular cycles and no previous losses- there wasn't a lot to talk about. She said to start taking folic acid (which I already was) and that was it! If you have concerns, there is no reason to not mention it now as it gives you time to identify any issues. If you don't have concerns, I would bring it up at your annual before trying :flower:

aidens- good to hear from you hun - I'm so sorry that it has taken so long for you all and have had losses along the way...but I know that your forever baby will be in your arms soon...I hope you O soon!

almosthere- have you thought about if you are going to transfer just one or both of your frosties?

AFM, I've had a nasty migraine all day today. i'm incredibly grateful to my husband who has been tending to DS and got him down for his nap. I pretty much just laid in bed all morning and early afternoon. It's finally subsiding and looking forward to it being completely gone. 3 more days to my appointment!!


----------



## tverb84

She can walk a bit when someone helps her by holding her hands.When she tries to talk it's soooooo cute!!!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## CashmereSocks

kksy9b said:


> AFM, I've had a nasty migraine all day today. i'm incredibly grateful to my husband who has been tending to DS and got him down for his nap. I pretty much just laid in bed all morning and early afternoon. It's finally subsiding and looking forward to it being completely gone. 3 more days to my appointment!!

Are you going to a doctor for the migraines or something else? I get migraines too and just this year I got a new doc who took my migraines seriously and has been working with me to get them under control. :thumbup: I have never been happier. It's the first time I have been able to stop a migraine and not suffer; first - with the migraine itself (kill me amiright?) and second - with the days and days of headachy pain afterwards. 

It has been amazing to finally have some relief but these meds she has given me are not approved for pregnancy, so I am woking on some non-medicinal treatment options. Its one of the things that makes me scared to TTC. My birth control helps me with the hormonal migraines, and without that, I have no idea what is going to happen on the migraine front :nope:


----------



## aidensxmomma

CashmereSocks said:


> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I've had a nasty migraine all day today. i'm incredibly grateful to my husband who has been tending to DS and got him down for his nap. I pretty much just laid in bed all morning and early afternoon. It's finally subsiding and looking forward to it being completely gone. 3 more days to my appointment!!
> 
> Are you going to a doctor for the migraines or something else? I get migraines too and just this year I got a new doc who took my migraines seriously and has been working with me to get them under control. :thumbup: I have never been happier. It's the first time I have been able to stop a migraine and not suffer; first - with the migraine itself (kill me amiright?) and second - with the days and days of headachy pain afterwards.
> 
> It has been amazing to finally have some relief but these meds she has given me are not approved for pregnancy, so I am woking on some non-medicinal treatment options. Its one of the things that makes me scared to TTC. My birth control helps me with the hormonal migraines, and without that, I have no idea what is going to happen on the migraine front :nope:Click to expand...

I also get migraines. I've had frequent headaches much of my life but when I got pregnant with my older daughter, I started getting actual migraines. They got worse after I had my younger daughter and have gotten even worse over the last few years. I started seeing a neurologist last year after a migraine landed me in the emergency room. The neurologist ordered an MRI and some blood tests, but we never really discovered what was causing them. I eventually got nerve blocker injections in my head (I'm pretty sure that's what they were), but those didn't do much good. 

My headaches/migraines are really weird - they come in cycles. For 1-4 months I'll be almost completely headache free, just the occasional one here and there. But then for the 1-3 months after that, I'll have headaches daily and many of them turn into migraines. And then, out of nowhere, they'll stop again for a while. This has been going on for almost two years and my neurologist wasn't sure what to make of it. It isn't because of any lifestyle changes or expose to triggers. :shrug:

I have no idea what I'm going to do for migraine relief once I actually get pregnant. Right now, I survive on a lot of Excedrin and caffeine, but that's not an option when I get pregnant. I have heard of something called a Daith piercing that supposedly helps migraines. It keeps popping up on my facebook feed (such a trustworth source, I know :haha: ) and it's made me curious. I'm considering giving it a try, especially since I'm in a headache cycle.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm going to the doctor to sort out my hormones after weaning DS as I don't think my progesterone is correct...but migraines are a part of that as well. I used to get terrible, knock you out for 5 day, hormonal migraines related to my period. 4 days before through CD 1 would be constant pain that nothing could relieve. Once I got pregnant, they disappeared and haven't come back yet. It was one unexpected perk, even pp, that i have thoroughly enjoyed! However, because they haven't come back, along with other symptoms, leads me to believe my levels are out of balance. I'm hoping that by balancing they won't return, but kind of expect them too :( I hope you are able to find a solution that works for you :flower: (and that they disappear completely in pregnancy and afterwards so that you can have a break!)

Aidens- I saw that pop up too on my feed today but never looked into it...if you do and it works you'll have to let us know! hope you are able to get some relief. Like I said above, when I got preggo mine went away...I used to take Excederin Migraine as well and it wouldn't do anything for it


----------



## skycastles

Hi everyone, dropping by to say hi and update my status :)
I asked DH nicely (hehe!) and we'll be starting to NTNP. :happydance: 
Thanks for your company during my frustrating WTT period earlier this year, and I hope to see you all on the other side soon xx


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Congrats skycastles! You are more than welcome to still hang out around here and keep us updated! Are you NTNP now or in December (per your ticker)? I'll get you updated on the front page!


----------



## krissie328

I also get hormonal migraines. They started after I have DS. I had maybe had 5 before him but after I was getting them frequently and linked them to my cycle. I can always tell when my period is coming because of that. :nope: Thankfully I have been able to control them with over the counter meds but I have missed several days of work this year for them so I am considering seeing a doctor. 

Congrats skycastles. I hope it is a quick journey for you!! 

Afm, I am back to wtt. We are preventing at least this month and I am pretty sure until February. I decided a late summer/early fall baby was not going to work with my work schedule. But I figure November on is doable. I still prefer a spring baby but I just don't want to risk it taking to long. Thankfully our odds are better now that I have some meds and a doctor working with me. But my paranoia is there.


----------



## skycastles

Oh yes, gotta take my incorrect ticker off the signature.
NTNP now, thank you!
But my next ovulation is around Xmas or NY, so nothing happening till then.
I will hang around if you don't mind :winkwink: because I think I'll be on the forum more often now.. been reading through the pages trying to catch up to where everyone's at. Time really flies when you're not looking!


----------



## kksy9b

Got it! How exciting!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

kksy9b said:


> Aidens- I saw that pop up too on my feed today but never looked into it...if you do and it works you'll have to let us know! hope you are able to get some relief. Like I said above, when I got preggo mine went away...I used to take Excederin Migraine as well and it wouldn't do anything for it

I've convinced OH to let me go get it done (he's not a huge fan of piercings), so I might get it done within the next few days. I figure the best time to try it out would be during a time when I'm having frequent migraines and headaches. At least then I'll know pretty quickly if it's working or not. After I get it done, I will definitely let you all know how it goes :thumbup:



skycastles said:


> Hi everyone, dropping by to say hi and update my status :)
> I asked DH nicely (hehe!) and we'll be starting to NTNP. :happydance:
> Thanks for your company during my frustrating WTT period earlier this year, and I hope to see you all on the other side soon xx

Congrats on moving on to NTNP! :happydance:



krissie328 said:


> I also get hormonal migraines. They started after I have DS. I had maybe had 5 before him but after I was getting them frequently and linked them to my cycle. I can always tell when my period is coming because of that. :nope: Thankfully I have been able to control them with over the counter meds but I have missed several days of work this year for them so I am considering seeing a doctor.
> 
> Congrats skycastles. I hope it is a quick journey for you!!
> 
> Afm, I am back to wtt. We are preventing at least this month and I am pretty sure until February. I decided a late summer/early fall baby was not going to work with my work schedule. But I figure November on is doable. I still prefer a spring baby but I just don't want to risk it taking to long. Thankfully our odds are better now that I have some meds and a doctor working with me. But my paranoia is there.

I hope that your time WTT goes quickly for you and you don't have to TTC long when you start again. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry krissie- missed your update earlier. Hopefully the time waiting will help get your body in line and the clomid will work first cycle! How many clomid cycles did it take for Christian? I'll move you to the February list for now, but just let me know if its different and I can change :flower:

Aidens- I hope it works for you!


----------



## CashmereSocks

aidensxmomma said:


> I also get migraines. I've had frequent headaches much of my life but when I got pregnant with my older daughter, I started getting actual migraines. They got worse after I had my younger daughter and have gotten even worse over the last few years. I started seeing a neurologist last year after a migraine landed me in the emergency room. The neurologist ordered an MRI and some blood tests, but we never really discovered what was causing them. I eventually got nerve blocker injections in my head (I'm pretty sure that's what they were), but those didn't do much good.
> 
> My headaches/migraines are really weird - they come in cycles. For 1-4 months I'll be almost completely headache free, just the occasional one here and there. But then for the 1-3 months after that, I'll have headaches daily and many of them turn into migraines. And then, out of nowhere, they'll stop again for a while. This has been going on for almost two years and my neurologist wasn't sure what to make of it. It isn't because of any lifestyle changes or expose to triggers. :shrug:
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do for migraine relief once I actually get pregnant. Right now, I survive on a lot of Excedrin and caffeine, but that's not an option when I get pregnant. I have heard of something called a Daith piercing that supposedly helps migraines. It keeps popping up on my facebook feed (such a trustworth source, I know :haha: ) and it's made me curious. I'm considering giving it a try, especially since I'm in a headache cycle.

I have been through all the testing too. No one found anything. I guess that's good but it would be really nice to have an answer! 

It sounds like the Daith piercing is more anecdotal than anything, so I am not swayed yet. I think I would try acupuncture first. Sometimes things that stop migraines in one person causes migraines in another... I am to scared to risk it, it sounds pretty permanent!




kksy9b said:


> I'm going to the doctor to sort out my hormones after weaning DS as I don't think my progesterone is correct...but migraines are a part of that as well. I used to get terrible, knock you out for 5 day, hormonal migraines related to my period. 4 days before through CD 1 would be constant pain that nothing could relieve. Once I got pregnant, they disappeared and haven't come back yet. It was one unexpected perk, even pp, that i have thoroughly enjoyed! However, because they haven't come back, along with other symptoms, leads me to believe my levels are out of balance. I'm hoping that by balancing they won't return, but kind of expect them too :( I hope you are able to find a solution that works for you :flower: (and that they disappear completely in pregnancy and afterwards so that you can have a break!)
> 
> Aidens- I saw that pop up too on my feed today but never looked into it...if you do and it works you'll have to let us know! hope you are able to get some relief. Like I said above, when I got preggo mine went away...I used to take Excederin Migraine as well and it wouldn't do anything for it

I am really hoping that I get to be like you and have them vanish! That would be unreal. Maybe your hormones are correct now and before they were off before giving you the migraines? That would be cool, like your body re-set itself :) One can dream right?



krissie328 said:


> I also get hormonal migraines. They started after I have DS. I had maybe had 5 before him but after I was getting them frequently and linked them to my cycle. I can always tell when my period is coming because of that. :nope: Thankfully I have been able to control them with over the counter meds but I have missed several days of work this year for them so I am considering seeing a doctor.

My cycle is such a big part of the hormonal migraines I get. I also get regular _ate-the-wrong-thing_ migraine, t_ension-headache-to-migraine_ migraine, _stared-at-a-bright-light_ migraine, _heard-a-loud-noise_ migraine and whatever other thing feels like giving me a migraine that day. 

I work very hard to control my triggers, but when something happens I get to take the good drugs my doc gave me :thumbup:

I use my birth control continuously to prevent the hormonal migraines and it works pretty well. 

I have to give up the good drugs *and* the birth control when we start TTC. Its going to be scary :cry:


----------



## kksy9b

I also hope that my body resets itself to where they don't come back, that would be amazing! My mom gets them too and so far I seem to follow very closely to her so I'm fully expecting them. As soon as I'm done bf'ing the next baby, I want to go on hormone supplements to ease the progesterone drop (which is what triggers mine).Im hoping we catch in the first few cycles (was 3 cycles with DS) so I Dont have to deal with them again for awhile :)

I've thought of trying acupuncture as well but am too much if a pansy with the needles lol


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Kaity. We conceived Christian on our first round of clomid.

Good luck at your appointment I hope your doc will help you figure out if you are having a hormone problem.


----------



## kksy9b

So hopefully come February you get your next little bean settled right in there first go again! 

Thanks- I'm optimistic she can help get things back how they should be!


----------



## tverb84

skycastles said:


> Hi everyone, dropping by to say hi and update my status :)
> I asked DH nicely (hehe!) and we'll be starting to NTNP. :happydance:
> Thanks for your company during my frustrating WTT period earlier this year, and I hope to see you all on the other side soon xx

Congrats on your move to ntnp!! :flower:


----------



## Ashley1021

I've always had trouble with migraines. Doctors couldn't find anything! When I was pregnant with my DS, not one migraine!


----------



## CashmereSocks

Ashley1021 said:


> I've always had trouble with migraines. Doctors couldn't find anything! When I was pregnant with my DS, not one migraine!

Wow, living the dream!!


----------



## tverb84

Lucky for me, I've never had migraines but two weeks ago I had a headache where it felt like my forehead was throbbing and someone was hitting my head with a hammer.


----------



## Ashley1021

I told my oh that I need to get pregnant ASAP again to get rid of these darn things!


----------



## tverb84

I'm going to see Mockingjay Part 2 this Friday!!!! :happydance: I bought my ticket online last night and just need to scan the bar code of the ID # that was sent to me or input the # and I get my ticket!!! I'm excited to see it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies the migraine thing is horrible. I get the dizziness side of them and it can be really horrible never had this problem until about 6 months after giving birth to my ds...I swear the hormonal changes triggered this


----------



## kksy9b

Went to the doctor today and so happy with how it went! She ordered blood tests to teat FSH and TSH levels, was really happy I was on B6 (thanks for the suggestion gals!) and also wants me to take chaste berry. She feels it will all sort itself out in time but is testing to make sure nothing going on (and have enough time to correct if there is)and hoping the supplements help speed it along. She said that if we try for 4 months and arent pregnant to come back in and will try femera. I Dont anticipate needing to do that, but it really puts my mind at ease knowing she would step in at 4 months and not make us wait a year! So all in all, I'm really happy! Ovulated today, so CD 13..we will see how long my LP is this month..hopefully the b6 is already working!


----------



## krissie328

Wow that's great Kaity! I used chaste berry and really like it. It definitely helped regulate me.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- enjoy the movie. I want to go see it. My mom said she'll watch Christian on Christmas so we can.


----------



## kksy9b

Great to hear krissie! She said it will take 6-8 weeks to start working but that still gives me 3 cycles fully on it before trying.

That's great you get to see the movie Tara! I'm going tomorrow night with my SIL for a girls night...going to watch part 1 again tonight after my workout!

Almosthere- sorry that you also suffer from them...hopefully they go away for you when you get preggo next and not come back!


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I've heard it can take while. I started my period after a week or two and hadn't had one in several months. Then I got it again around a month later. This was back in 2006 so it's been awhile.


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad your appointment went good Kaity!! 

Last night a friend of mine I made during my apprenticeship told me the chef that taught us quit so there's two new chefs but the new students in the app aren't learning much.I'm so glad I finished the app when I did!! :thumbup: 

Speaking of working,I dropped off my resume at a restaurant near my house it's pretty much in walking distance.One of the owners said other people have dropped off resumes so I'm not sure if she's going to call or not. :shrug: I also called back this pizza place about a job there and the woman said her boss would call me next week if I get an interview or not.Hopefully I do!!

I am looking forward to seeing Mockingjay part 2 tomorrow and I know I'm going to cry.I cried when I read the book when Prim died so I better bring kleenex with me in the theater.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - I'm so glad you're appointment went well and you've got a plan in place for when you start TTC.

Tara - Hopefully you get some call-backs from the places you gave your resume to. :thumbup:

almosthere - I'm sorry to hear that you get migraines, too. :hugs:

AFM - Almost halfway through the tww and it's dragging by. But I think OH and I are going to see the Mockingjay Part II this morning :happydance: The only time we can go is in the morning because the kids are in school and we don't have to find a sitter then. :haha: I'm so excited!


----------



## tverb84

I really liked MJP2!!!!! I did cry which wasn't a surprise and I'm glad I saw it. :thumbup: The mall was crazy busy since it was a PD day here and the holiday's are coming.At Hallmark I bought Roxy her first Christmas card! I can't remember exactly what it says right now lol but it has a mirror in it so she can see herself in it.

Earlier I found a picture of my grandma and I when I was a baby.I look about 5 or 6 months old, not only that but I think Roxy looks a bit like me.I'm too tired to post the picture here tonight but I'll try to remember tomorrow night. 

Anyone have special plans for the weekend? I don't have any plans tomorrow but on Sunday we're going to visit my grandma for my aunts birthday and have cake! :thumbup: It's been so long since I've had cake. :happydance:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I liked the Mocking Jay Part II as well, although I was a little disappointed with it. I expected a lot more and it just didn't quite deliver it for me. However, I am one of _those_ people - I'm an avid reader and I'm a terrible person to watch movies based on books with. I typically complain and compare the entire time. :haha:. I tried really hard not to do that with the Hunger Games movies and I watch the first and second ones all the time. I just had a harder time with the Mockingjay movies. But if I look past comparing it with the book, it was good.

No big plans for me this weekend. Just plan on hanging out at home with the kids and clean and switch all their clothes out for winter clothes. It's a little overdue, but the weather surprisingly didn't get too cold until the last two weeks. Before that we were still getting temps of up to 60 to 70 degrees so I didn't think they needed their long sleeve shirts yet. Now that its consistently been in the 40s, and the forecast for next week is the same, it's time to break out the winter clothes. Oh, and I have to study for my college placement tests.

Next week is when things start to get busy. Monday my son has an appointment early in the morning, then I have my placement test, and after school Mady has girl scouts. Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday my kids have off school and we're going up to see family for Thanksgiving. I'll be busy, but hopefully fun. 

What are everyone else's plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## krissie328

I am going out with a friend on Saturday. I am super excited as it will just be us and no kids or husbands.

Outside of that I am going to be packing, cleaning and shopping in preparation for our trip. I only have two work days next week so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Ashley1021

Tonight my other half and I are going to the casino for a much needed night out. DS was sick the last couple weeks and cutting molars. Now that he's better my mom offered to babysit! Then Sunday we have my aunts birthday dinner! Today during the day I need to go to my grandmas to do some laundry because our dryer broke and the new one won't be here until November 30th!


----------



## tverb84

aidensxmomma said:


> I liked the Mocking Jay Part II as well, although I was a little disappointed with it. I expected a lot more and it just didn't quite deliver it for me. However, I am one of _those_ people - I'm an avid reader and I'm a terrible person to watch movies based on books with. I typically complain and compare the entire time. :haha:. I tried really hard not to do that with the Hunger Games movies and I watch the first and second ones all the time. I just had a harder time with the Mockingjay movies. But if I look past comparing it with the book, it was good.
> 
> No big plans for me this weekend. Just plan on hanging out at home with the kids and clean and switch all their clothes out for winter clothes. It's a little overdue, but the weather surprisingly didn't get too cold until the last two weeks. Before that we were still getting temps of up to 60 to 70 degrees so I didn't think they needed their long sleeve shirts yet. Now that its consistently been in the 40s, and the forecast for next week is the same, it's time to break out the winter clothes. Oh, and I have to study for my college placement tests.
> 
> Next week is when things start to get busy. Monday my son has an appointment early in the morning, then I have my placement test, and after school Mady has girl scouts. Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday my kids have off school and we're going up to see family for Thanksgiving. I'll be busy, but hopefully fun.
> 
> What are everyone else's plans for Thanksgiving?

I did compare it to the books too and I'm glad it didn't change too much from the book.

Here's the picture of my grandma and I when I was a baby.


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/28veg5j.jpg

Here's a picture of Roxy.


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/fw4zd0.jpg

Is there a resemblance between Roxy and I? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## darkriver

Hello all,
Hope I can join. Aim to start trying November time all being well.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good went to visit my grandma yesterday and had cake for my aunt's birthday.It was really good!!!!! 

On Saturday it snowed here but didn't get much just an inch-2 inches.


----------



## krissie328

My weekend was good. I got to catch up with a friend on Saturday. I also did some baking and made fudge. Sunday was a lazy day as I didn't feel good. 

Tomorrow is my last day of work for the week. I am very excited. However, we have a winter storm warning ethnic 5-8 inches of snow predicted. So I am not sure how that will impact going to my dad's.


----------



## tverb84

Today I bought Roxy three different Christmas gifts.One is a giraffe that crinkles,has a mirror,rattles and it attaches to a car seat or stroller.The second one is a teether that you cool in a fridge instead of putting it in the freezer.The last one is a rattle with little beads in it and I think Roxy will like it.Actually I think she'll like all of them.

I'm thinking of buying her one more gift which one be a book.Does anyone know any good first baby books? At Chapters last week I saw ones that babies can feel the book and first Christmas books.There's so many baby books in the stores. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Christian likes books that rhyme or are silly when you read them. I have found dr. Suess to be a hit. By really he likes just about anything that has short sentences and pictures.


----------



## darkriver

I am controlling myself this year. My dd is two and has toys flowing out of the box.


----------



## tverb84

Happy early Thanksgiving to those in the US!! I would say don't eat too much but how can you not on a major holiday? :haha:


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Happy early Thanksgiving to those in the US!! I would say don't eat too much but how can you not on a major holiday? :haha:

Thanks Tara. I've been enjoying way to much homemade candy. I made it to take to my dad's but we aren't going due to a severe winter storm. So now I'm trying to get rid of it. :haha:


----------



## tverb84

What kind of candy? On Monday I'm going to make peanut butter cookies with m&m's in it for the Christmas party at the blood clinic.I'll probably have a few to taste test them. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I made fudge, vanilla fudge, caramel, English tofee, and peanut brittle.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:


> I made fudge, vanilla fudge, caramel, English tofee, and peanut brittle.

That sounds really good!!

Next Monday I'm making peanut butter cookies with m&m's for the Christmas party at the blood clinic.I made them last year and were really good!


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's Thanksgiving who celebrated? I can't believe next Tuesday is December 1st!!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

We had a great thanksgiving with family! Now trying to get in the Christmas spirit! Taking our ds to santaland on Sunday. It's basically a giant Santas workshop!


----------



## KalonKiki

We had a really good Thanksgiving, we're at my dad's house right now and going home Sunday. We had Thanksgiving dinner with my parents and grandparents. It was really nice to see them again. We also saw my other grandparents and my aunt and uncle the other day. My step-mom and I did some shopping today and I found a couple of sweaters for me and a bunch of clothes for Thea as well as a cute outfit for DS and a sweater for DH. :D

I hope that you're all doing well. 2016 is so close now! :flower:


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad you two had good Thanksgivings. :) I can't believe you're already 24 weeks Keely!! How are you feeling?


----------



## krissie328

We had a good Thanksgiving with my mom. And today we went to the festival of trees with my in-laws. It was a bit much for Christian but still fun.

I also got to see my husband's cousins day old baby. I forgot how tiny they are. And it helped me feel better about having number two as I didn't panic at the thought of having a newborn. 

Keely- 24 weeks! Sure is going quickly.


----------



## tverb84

So my period started this morning which was surprising because I've never had it twice in one month.The first time it started this month was four weeks ago today on the 1st but I'm not too worried about it.My cycle is usually 30 days and in the last two months it's been 28.

So how was everyone's weekend? Mine was good nothing too exciting happened. Tomorrow I'm going to a Christmas party at the blood clinic so I'm excited about that! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Sorry I've been so absent from this thread lately. The charger on my computer is shot so I haven't had a computer the last few days. Hard to edit/reply on my phone. New charger should be here tomorrow so I will go through and catch up then and get the list updated.

Glad everyone had a nice Thanksgiving! Sorry you had to stay home Krissie. I hope you get to go visit your dad soon. We had to stay home as well because my parents were both pretty sick. Thankfully my BIL and SIL had enough room for us to join them for dinner. Hoping to head to my parents this weekend instead.

Hope all is well and will come back tomorrow to catch up with everyone!


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's already December!!! :wacko: Is it just me or did this year go by way too fast????? 

Anyways, I've decided to buy Roxy three more gifts for Christmas. :blush: I was going to buy her a baby book but changed my mind.Now I'm going to buy her diapers,bottle liners (Lindzy told me she uses the large Playtex ones) and a soother attachment for Roxy since she drops it almost every time we see her. I'm going to spoil her so much for Christmas. :haha: It's my right though as her aunt. <3 :haha:


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday I went back into the kitchen where I did the pre-apprenticeship for cooks because the counselor I'm working with to try to find a job thought it would be a good idea. I was disappointed because most of the morning we sat in a class room reading from a book and we were in the kitchen for about an hour doing meals on wheels.It wasn't a very productive day if you ask me and I didn't go in today.Most likely I won't go tomorrow either and I'd rather do something worthwhile like go for my walk.

Today I did some more Christmas shopping for Roxy. :blush: I bought her diapers,a soother clip and bottle liners.All I need to get now is a Christmas gift bag to put the gifts in and I can't wrap a gift to save my life. :haha: She's going to be such a spoiled baby this Christmas! <3


----------



## jadzia36

Hi, ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in? :laugh2: I am about to turn 36, have two boys aged 8 and 10 years old (one is adopted), and had 4 early miscarriages several years ago. We are thinking about trying for our third child early next year. Right now AF is 17 days late but I keep seeing :bfn: and no symptoms so waiting 'til Thursday to see my Dr about what's going on.


----------



## tverb84

Welcome to the thread jadzia36. :)


----------



## AliJo

I just fade in and out of these forums. Almost winter break for me! I'm so ready to have a month off from nursing school to spend with my son! 

I really should use that time to see about finding him a daycare, but if I put him in one it will be to get him (and probably mostly me) use to it. I'm so picky about it.. 

Side note, most likely am still WTT, but I went off my birth control for a month to see if it was contributing to something. If I did ovulate I could be pregnant because we weren't careful.... real smart if I didn't want to get pregnant! :haha: I'll be happy if I am just wanted to wait longer! We both knew and both decided to not be careful. Definitely weren't trying but if I'm anything like my mother it doesn't take any trying. Waiting on AF or I'll be testing around the 16th. Which is also my first nephew's due date!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm now trying in April 2016 instead of December! :D only 3 months and 3 weeks to go :)


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good.I volunteered yesterday at the blood clinic and today I got to see Roxy!!! :cloud9: <3

Curtis,Lindzy and Roxy came over this afternoon for a few hours.She can now roll over from her stomach to her back all on her own,laughs more,walk a bit if someone is holding her and helping her and she smiled at me when I was holding her!! <3

Today my mom and I went to Wal-Mart to get Roxy a Fisher-Price jumparoo which she loves.It was too cute to see her play in it.I can't believe how big she is getting and she'll be five months on the 15th this month!! I can't wait until Christmas to spoil her with the gifts I bought her. :happydance: <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Ashley1021

My weekend was terrible! Spent last night with ds in the hospital with a 103.7 degree temp. Turns out he has hand foot and mouth disease. He has a bunch of sores in his mouth which is why he hasn't been eating. He has just fallen asleep after two hours of trying to get him down. 

These are the times I find myself crazy for wanting another! No way I could've handled that situation with another little one around!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley I'm so sorry you've been going through that. Your poor ds. I hope he feels better soon. 


Tara- I'm glad you got to see roxy again. She sounds like she's getting to be a lot of fun.

Afm, I had a busy weekend. I didn't get much done that I wanted and I'm tired. I'm hoping this week goes quickly and I can rest next weekend.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Ashley - Sorry to hear that your son isn't feeling well. I hope he starts to feel better soon :flower:

AFM - This week has just been a mess. :dohh: Since Thanksgiving, we've just had one thing after another happen and it's getting very stressful. I'm hoping that this week things start to turn around.

This weekend was eventful. My daughter got sick with some sort of stomach bug late Saturday night, so we were all up late. And of course, it was my OH's first night back to work after being on vacation for a week. Mady was running a little bit of a fever today, but seems to be feeling better. I'm keeping her home from school tomorrow just to be on the safe side, though. 

Tomorrow is my nephew's first birthday. :cake: I can't believe he's so big already!


----------



## tverb84

She is Krissie and I'm getting more comfortable holding her since she moves around so much.

Here's a video I took of her in the jumparoo.She's too cute!!! <3 :cloud9:

View My Video


----------



## tverb84

This thread has been so quiet lately....

On Friday I have an appointment to have an eeg done and I don't have to stay up all night for it!! :happydance: 

Also, last Friday my medical alert bracelet broke.Well it was the latch so I'm looking online to see where I can buy another one.The one I have now didn't last very long considering it broke only after seven months of wearing it.

Hopefully everyone else is doing good. :)


----------



## krissie328

Good news about your eeg. I hope it has good results.

Not much to report on here. We are just waiting until February to get things started. Still working on losing weight and getting ready to ttc. I was to sway girl so I am doing some research. But either way I'd be happy. But dh really wants a girl and I only want two kiddos.


----------



## kksy9b

FINALLY sitting down to catch up on this thread! Sorry I've been so behind lately...just taking a bit of a hiatus through the holiday but back and ready to go now! 

darkriver- welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. Do you have any plans or goals to accomplish during your wait? Nice job on the control of Christmas gifts for your DD...I did better than last year with my DS but still not great. Main gift is a kitchen set so of course you have to have all the accessories lol.

Tara- I can't believe (or rather I can with how far north you are ;) ) that it snowed already! Have you had any more? Sounds like you'll have fun spoiling Roxy for Christmas this year! For her age, books with mirrors and touch and feel books are great. Also look into the indestructible books since everything starts going into the mouth around that age....whoops! just read you opted to not get the books :) Definitely your right as an aunt to spoil her and you did a great job picking out her gifts! Hope you enjoyed your Christmas party at the clinic! Roxy sounds like she is doing great and it's crazy she is already 5 months old! Best of luck with the eeg and that is nice you dont have to stay up for it!

Krissie- sorry again that you couldn't make it to your dads house. Are you planning another visit anytime? Your candy sounds amazing! Which one is your favorite? I'm hoping to bake this weekend to make some gifts for the neighbors and am on the hunt for new recipes! Also, I know Keely did the gender sway for a girl and I think she went into detail about it in her journal...worked for her so worth a look!

Ashley- how did your DS like visiting Santa? We went last week and C did great with it. Going to go back the week of Christmas with my DH and crossing my fingers it's not packed and he does just as well....oh no!! I'm so sorry that your DS has HFM...I hope he is feeling a bit better now. Charles had it at the end of the summer (just the mouth part) and it was miserable. It took almost 2 weeks to get his eating back to normal. I hope your little guy recovers quickly..it's so hard to see them sick!

Keely- so glad to hear you had a nice Thanksgiving hun. Just think- next year you'll have your sweet baby girl there too! I can't believe you're nearly in 3rd tri! You'll have to give Krissie your tips for swaying girl ;)

adzia36- hello! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you have your dates and I will move you on there. I'm sorry to hear about your losses and hope that your rainbow baby comes soon :flower:

AliJo- good to hear from you! Keep us posted on your testing!! And enjoy the month off...it's so nice to get a breather before diving back into school again next semester

Kiki- yay!! That's awesome you get to move it up so much! I've updated you to April on the front page (same month as me!) What made you all decide to move it up?

Aidens- sorry Mady was sick and hope she is feeling better! I can't believe your nephew (Alexander right?) is a year old! You must be one proud Auntie :flower:

I think that's everyone!! Going to get the list updated now and then off to bed. Things here are going very very well. My period was much closer to normal this time and I'm hoping next month my LP lengthens even more. I'm getting nervous/excited about trying next year. We may wind up pushing it back a little to avoid a Christmas baby. And Charles is getting ready to start speech therapy to catch him up. I've realized that my attention needs to go to helping the baby I have here now...so we will see how he improves and go from there. Finally got our Christmas tree up, gifts are all bought and wrapped, letters are sent out. Next up is baking treats for the neighbors. Anyone have a favorite recipe they want to share? I'm looking for some new (not super time intensive) recipes!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Kaity. Yes, I have talked with Keely some and I have a semi plan to work from. 

I don't think we will make it before summer. Dh is taking his vacation time at the end of the month so earliest would be July. 

My favorite candy was probably peanut brittle. But I really like them all. :blush: seriously nuts and sugar are a weakness for me.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Good news about your eeg. I hope it has good results.
> 
> Not much to report on here. We are just waiting until February to get things started. Still working on losing weight and getting ready to ttc. I was to sway girl so I am doing some research. But either way I'd be happy. But dh really wants a girl and I only want two kiddos.

As Kaity stated I did sway for my girl. It was a really low maintenance sway too. Pretty much all I did was use RepHresh (one applicator full every 3 days as the instructions suggest) and BD as much as possible. I also only took folic acid instead of a prenatal until I got my :bfp: and then switched to a prenatal for just in case. I didn't do the diet and I did not use a cutoff, the last day we BDed was the day I got my positive OPK. RepHresh can make it harder to get pregnant in some cases but that doesn't happen often. As long as your DH has a good :spermy: count then it shouldn't hinder TTC as the RepHresh would only affect his sperm.

Kaity - I'm glad that your LP seems to be lengthening! Good luck with Charles's speech therapy, I hope it helps. I can't belive I'm almost in the 3rd Trimester as well, we haven't gotten anything done with the nursery yet and won't until January most likely. :wacko:

Tara - Good luck with your eeg! It sounds like Roxy is doing well and starting to become lots of fun. :D

Aidens - Happy belated birthday to your nephew! :cake:

Welcome to all of the ladies that have joined recently. I hope that the wait goes by quickly for you, it's so exciting that 2016 is so close and I can start following your TTC and pregnancy journeys soon. :wave: :flower:


----------



## jadzia36

Sorry about the your little one's illness, Ashley, hope he is feeling better by now.

aidensxmomma: hope everyone is feeling better at your place too

tverb: good luck with your eeg!

kksy9b: thanks!

kalonkiki: thanks for the welcome

I went to the Dr today and all he did was order a blood test for HCG level. He says if it's negative and I miss another AF to come back for another blood test. I presume he'll try testing some other things then like my thyroid levels maybe. Seems like an unnecessary delay to me but whatever, I wanted the HCG test and I've given blood for that now.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Keely. That's exactly what I plan to do. I will also be adding in my inositol which is used with pcos and seems to really sway girl. On one of the gender sway websites it had a 78% chance of going girl. And I will be on clomid which I found out tends to sway girl. 

On top of that I am eating low carb to help lower blood sugar as higher blood sugar sways boy. 

So hopefully I get my girl. But either way a healthy bubba is what I want.


----------



## tverb84

Nope Kaity haven't had any more snow...yet.Right now it's not too cold honestly, it hasn't even been very cold lately. :shrug: I still wear my fall/winter coat though. Did you watch the video of Roxy I posted? I was moving my phone to see if she would follow it and she did. :haha: <3 

When I was holding her on the couch she was touching the pillow and newspaper for the texture.I'm glad I bought her the crinkle toy for Christmas and I think she'll really like it.

I'm not even nervous for the eeg tomorrow just glad it's not a sleep deprived one. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

All of our snow melted! We had about 9 inches. But this week has been in the 40s and rainy.


----------



## tverb84

It feels more like early spring here rather than late fall.It's supposed to be 58 Saturday and 60 on Sunday but rainy.I don't remember it ever being that warm in December.


----------



## krissie328

Wow that is really warm! Sounds nice. Hopefully plants don't get confused. 

I can handle the 40 ish degree weather. I really struggle with thr freezing cold. It was in the single digits for a week and it was very unpleasant.


----------



## jadzia36

A couple years ago we almost could've worn shorts the week before Christmas! They're forecasting a bit of snow just before Christmas but it won't stick because we'll be just above freezing for highs.


----------



## tverb84

I'm used to the cold weather but I'm not complaining about the warmer temps. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

We are suppose to get snow tomorrow. I am thinking it will probably just be rain. 

I must admit I really liked takin ds in the snow. He liked observing and walking on the cleared sidewalk. :haha: He started crying when I put him in the snow. He was in a snowsuit so I'm not sure why he didn't like it.


----------



## darkriver

kksy9b said:


> darkriver- welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. Do you have any plans or goals to accomplish during your wait? Nice job on the control of Christmas gifts for your DD...I did better than last year with my DS but still not great. Main gift is a kitchen set so of course you have to have all the accessories lol.

Lose weight and have some money behind me, I didnt last time and regretted it. So I am starting the being serious about my weight tomorrow. No point now.


----------



## krissie328

I was so wrong about the snow. We have at least a half inch and its coming down fast.

I need to get back on the ball and lose weight. I am maintaining but who knows for how long. I have just been in a bad funk lately.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Thanks Keely. That's exactly what I plan to do. I will also be adding in my inositol which is used with pcos and seems to really sway girl. On one of the gender sway websites it had a 78% chance of going girl. And I will be on clomid which I found out tends to sway girl.
> 
> On top of that I am eating low carb to help lower blood sugar as higher blood sugar sways boy.
> 
> So hopefully I get my girl. But either way a healthy bubba is what I want.

Good luck, I hope that you get her too! Not gonna lie it's a little weird trying to get used to the idea of a :pink: bundle when all you know is :blue: but I still feel incredibly grateful to have been blessed with one of each, especially since this is likely my last baby as DH seems pretty sure that we won't have a 3rd but nothing is set in stone yet.
I've noticed that women with PCOS tend to have more girls in general, I think it has something to do with reduced fertility. For whatever reason that science has yet to be able to explain lower fertility tends to produce more girls where as higher fertility produces more boys. This seems to be particularly true with male fertility but is also quite common with female fertility. I think for women though it has more to do with pH level as CM that isn't very fertile has a low pH level and very fertile CM has a high pH level.

We don't have any snow down here yet and I hope it stays away until after we return home from my mother's for Christmas. We're going up to Kansas City for a week and if the weather is supposed to get bad down here we'll have to cut our trip short.

Jadzia good luck with your HCG draw. Hopefully they get whatever is going on figured out soon, preferably with some very congratulatory news. :flower:

Darkriver good luck with your weight loss, I hope that you reach your goal before TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

My eeg went pretty good today.The one part I didn't like was when the flashing lights were used on the bright side it wasn't done for very long! The woman who did the test was very nice and joked a bit.She stayed through out since she told me to do different things like breathing slowly and kept my eyes open when the flashing lights were on.When my mom was driving me home I felt a bit dizzy but nothing more.My family doctor and neurologist will be getting a copy of the test.I was going to ask how long it would take for the results to come back but forgot.

darkriver and Krissie-It is very hard to lose weight but it's VERY VERY worth it!!! :thumbup: I lost 50 lbs in less than four years and feel soooooo much better than I ever thought I could!! :) 

I also forgot to say that when I saw Roxy on Sunday I loved her baby smell. :haha: Her hair is growing in slowly except for the bald spot on the back of her head.Some of her hair at the back near the bottom looks dark and on the top of her head it's a light colour almost blonde. 

Anyone have special plans this weekend? I don't...yet just going to the gym on Sunday like usual.


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. Ds is sick with croupe so just relaxing and trying to keep him relaxed. 

I am hoping to set up our Christmas tree. Guess we will see how far I can get.


----------



## tverb84

Just looked up croupe on google and hopefully Christian recovers. :flower:

My mom put up our tree two weeks.It was actually my grandma's before she had her stroke and went into a nursing home.I can't believe how many ornaments she had for it not all of them are even on the tree. :haha:

My right ear has been ringing all day and it's driving me nuts!! When I woke up this morning it was already ringing and I don't know why it started. Maybe it's from the eeg I had yesterday? Who knows as long as it stops ringing soon.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone'e weekend? Mine was good nothing too exciting happened. 

My right ear finally stopped ringing!


----------



## AnneBurg

Can you add me to the list? TTC #2 April 2016!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Anne!!

My weekend was uneventful. A lot of baby snuggles and TV time. I hate to use TV but he won't rest. But it was nice to relax.


----------



## tverb84

Tomorrow should be interesting considering I'm going to the mall with my cousin,grandma,my mom and her aunt.My grandma is taking a handi transit bus with my cousin to the mall so we're meeting them there in the morning. 

Also, I can't believe Roxy is already 5 months old!!! <3 It seems like she was just born. :wacko: She's already growing up too fast. :haha: I can't wait to see her again next week if not sooner!!! :cloud9:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome Anne! :flower:

My weekend was uneventful as well. OH and I relaxed at home all weekend while my kids were with their dad. It was nice and relaxing, but I missed my babies.

Tomorrow I'm babysitting my nephew for a little while, which I'm super excited about. Plus, I'm giving him cake for his birthday so he can be all sugared up when he goes home :haha:

Tara - It is crazy how fast little ones grow up isn't it? Enjoy your trip to the mall :)


----------



## krissie328

I am so excited!! I just need to share my news. I have been working with my boss about dropping down to 4 days a week. And he said today that it looks like that is going to be possible for next school year!! I told him in a few years if gets the ability to hire 2 full time people in my position I am willing to go back. But for now while my son is young I would like a little less work. And my DH was very supportive so that is even better!

:wohoo:


----------



## Ashley1021

Not much here- dealing with a very sick kiddo. Hand foot and mouth turned into croup, and croup had just turned into walking pnemonia with a 104 fever. I've missed so much work and my boss isn't happy with me...


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your future new work week Krissie!! :thumbup:

Ashley-Hopefully your LO recovers from pneumonia. :flower: 

It was a fun day at the mall with my family today.We didn't stay too long about two hours and my grandma is starting to get a cold.She was VERY tired today more tired than I've seen her in a long time.

She bought two outfits for Roxy which are cute and she can grow into them as she grows and gets older.


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- I am so sorry about your ds. I hope he gets better soon. My ds is just over coming croup and that was hard enough.

Tara- glad you had a good time today.


----------



## kksy9b

Jadzia- hope the hcg draw went alright and you get some answers soon

Tara- glad your eeg went well! Its crazy that Roxy is already 5 months! And I had tried to watch your video but it wouldn't work on my phone. Next time I'm on the desktop I'll try it there! Glad you had a nice time at the mall

Krissie- hope Christian is feeling better...its always so hard when they are sick! Yay for the schedule change!! You will really love getting that extra time with Christian!

Darkriver- sounds like some good goals to work towards! How is the dieting going so far?

Keely- I Dont think you'll have to worry about bad weather up here...its been in the 40s-60s for the past week :) Charles and I have had several days playing outside without coats its been so warm! If you all have anytime in your schedule, shoot me a PM and we should work out a time to meet up! If the weather is good, there is a nice park in NKC or a free indoor play area not too far from you. Let me know!

Anne- welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). We are going to be trying at the same time! It feels like its coming up really fast. Do you have any fun plans while you wait?

Aidens- I hope you had a nice time with your nephew! Can't believe he is already one!

Ashley- oh no!! I hope he starts feeling better soon :( Did he have to be admitted to the hospital or are you at home? Your boss may not be happy but unfortunately you can't predict sickness. You're doing the right thing by taking care of your LO and I hope your boss becomes more understanding :flower:

AFM, all is going well! DH is on Christmas break for 2 weeks after tomorrow, which I am really excited about. His company Christmas party is tomorrow and we have a babysitter coming for Charles and I am really excited to get a night out! 

All ready for Christmas and just enjoying all the fun activities around town. Have a few things planned to go do next week with all 3 of us and really excited! Its neat to see Charles understand mkre of what is going on. Next year he should know who Santa is and that will be really fun!

In cycle news, I ovulated on CD13 earlier this week! CD 13-15 is normal for me so there is one more thing that's normal! Now I am just really hoping LP lengthens/is back to normal. Will find out in a couple weeks! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day! LO is done eating breakfast so I'm going to go chase him around now :)


----------



## Alfiesmom

Hi All,

I am new here, I have spent time on other boards but just looking to change things up! I love a waiting to conceive board! I am a mom to two little ones, 3 and almost 1, I also have a great husband and two dogs! I also work full-time, so needless to say my hands are very fully juggling everything! If that's not crazy enough we would like to eventually have a third! 

We are thinking of starting to try in June, so that hopefully by the time we get pregnant my daughter will be in or close to Kindergarten! Daycare for three near me is just too much!! I look forward to "meeting everyone"!


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Alfiesmom.

I cannot believe that it is almost 2016!! This year has really just flown by for me.


----------



## AnneBurg

Happy to meet everyone- and to have company while we wait! I feel like the next 3 months will pass very slowly...
My goals while I wait: start potty training (my 18 year old son Chase seems to have little interest in the toilet thus far), try to night wean (he is very attached to breastfeeding!) and perhaps start doing some physical activity again- that would be nice!


----------



## jadzia36

Welcome alfiesmom and AnneBurg.

As to me, my blood draw was negative but now I've missed a second period. I have a feeling the Dr's office is closed the next two weeks so maybe I'll get in again in the new year. What a mystery.


----------



## tverb84

So my mom told me that my grandma's medication was uped by 3x!! I'm not sure what medication she's on but by the looks of it,it's taking a toll on her since she looked so tired yesterday. Hopefully she feels better after her medication was changed.


----------



## kksy9b

Alfiesmom- welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update. Do you have a gender preference for your third?

Anne- sounds like some great goals! My DS is 20 months and is no where near ready to potty train. He will take toilet paper, wipe himself, put it in the toilet, close the lid (you're welcome future wife lol) and flush. But the actual going potty part has no interest. Im hoping to at least have started by the time the next one comes. Is he waking at night to nurse or just nursing to sleep? DS weaned at 17 months and was up 5-7 times at night...was very to have him weaned and get some sleep again lol.

Jadzia- sorry you are having cycle issues! I know it is SO frustrating and I hope you can get some answers soon. :flower: Are you taking any supplements to help regulate it? 

Tara- :hugs: I hope your grandma gets better soon :hugs:

AFM, I'm starting to get cold feet about trying. This happened last time 4 months before we started trying and its 3.5 months before this time...at least I'm consistent :) I think its because DS has been having a rough week. Very needy and clingy, not sleeping great with taking short naps, waking up at night once and waking up early. He is also eating everything in sight so I feel pretty confident its a growth spurt. I just keep thinking "how do I do this when there is two??" I know its something every STM goes through, its just making me doubt it. I'm also feeling like we were so lucky with Charles to have a healthy pregnancy and baby...but what if this time it isn't? Sigh...just nervous! Anyone else getting some jitters?


----------



## krissie328

Kaity, I am absolutely getting the jitters!! I was so sure February was going to be the perfect time to start tying. But now I am really considering going back to my original plan on May. Since we would plan to start in Mid-May we are down to less than 5 months. Which just isn't that far away anyways. DH of course wants to NTNP and while I consider it the thought of getting pregnant is freaking me out still. Plus that would give a little over 2.5 year age gap and allow me to take maternity leave the rest of the school year and my summer. So baby would be 4-5 months when I went back. Which I really like the idea of that. Plus Christian will have started at preschool because he will be 3 when I go back. 

Eh, at this rate DH might be right and we only end up with one!! Although I do want two, I also see the appeal to a larger age gap now.


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity - I would love to meet and get the boys together while I'm up there! I was actually going to ask if you wanted to. We'll be headed up there on either the 21st or 22nd and staying at my mother's in Excelsior Springs (NKC area) for at least a week. We'll have to figure out a day that works well for both of us, I'll PM you my cell number. :D

Anne - My son is a little over 2 years old and shows absolutely no interest in potty training atm. I've just been taking him into the bathroom with me when I go and hoping that eventually he becomes interested. He will sit on his potty without taking his pants off but that's about it. I've heard that it's very common for boys to take longer to potty train though so we aren't in any rush and we aren't planning to push potty training until he turns 3, then we're going to get really serious about it.

Tara - I hope that your grandma gets well soon. :hugs:

Now that I'm almost in my 3rd Trimester I'm beginning to feel a mix of impatience and jitters. We don't have anything ready for Thea yet and won't be able to start on the nursery until January. I'm also not sure how I'm going to handle life with 2 and wondering if we should have waited a little longer but at the same time I'm excited and impatient to meet my DD. I am glad that we'll have about a 2.5 year age gap though, I don't think I could have done anything less than that.


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad it's Friday!!! :happydance: Anyone doing exciting for the weekend? 

My birthday is coming up fast!! I can't believe I'll be 31 on Tuesday. :wacko: My mom is going to pay for my eyebrow wax and hair trim.After that we're going to lunch but I don't know what restaurant I want to go to. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

I am going shopping this weekend. Need to finish Christmas stuff. I have just not been in the mood. 

I'm off the next 2 weeks! And dh only has to work Monday -Wednesday so I am so excited to spend time with him.


----------



## jadzia36

I have this next week off and Monday and Friday the week after :) Not much to do this weekend though, just relaxing.


----------



## AnneBurg

Heehee I realize I wrote 18 years in my post instead of 18 months! Getting a little ahead of myself there... 
Yes christmas shopping awaits me this weekend as well. I'm not looking forward to that aspect. Crowds of rushed grumpy shoppers is not the best way to get into the spirit, you know?


----------



## Ashley1021

I have a few more things to get and am so not looking forward to the crowded stores! 

On the other hand, one of my good friends told me she's pregnant! I'm so happy for her, but just a tad bitter. She was just married in September. I'm happy for her though!


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad I finished my Christmas shopping!! The only person I shopped for was Roxy. :haha: <3


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> Today I found out I'm going to be an aunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: My brother and his girlfriend are having a baby that's due next July on the 9th. This has been the best Christmas in LONG time!!!!! I'm soooooooo excited. :happydance:
> 
> They let my mom and I know by taping their ultrasound in the card. When my mom didn't understand it she handed it to me and I pulled down the ultra sound and said "oh wow". That's all I could say when I saw the ultra sound. :haha: Is it weird that I want to put a countdown to the due date in my signature? I haven't been this happy in soooooooooooooooo long.

I don't mean to double post but I can't believe it's been almost a year since I posted this!!! :wacko: 

I'm really excited for Christmas this year since it'll be my nieces' first!! :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

That is exciting Tara! 

I would only shop for kids but my in laws are weird about gift giving. And since I haven't been able to stop them from getting us stuff, even going so far as not getting them stuff. I have given up and do something. 

I got dh his gift today. I am so excited for him to open it. He's going to love it!

And I am starting my Christmas book collection for us to read on the days leading up to Christian. 

Anyone have any special books they read during the holidays?


----------



## tverb84

How are your in-laws weird about gift giving?

Curtis,Linzdy and Roxy came over today!!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9: <3 She's starting to smile more and even smiled at me!! <3 I can't wait to see them again on Christmas Eve at Lindzy's moms!!! :happydance:

Lindzy said that Roxy is in size three diapers now so I don't know what to do with the size two diapers I bought Roxy for Christmas. :shrug: I'm going to look tomorrow if I can find size 3 on sale at the drug store near here.

Also,my dad wants to do something for my birthday on Tuesday but I already have plans with my mom.I'm getting my eyebrows waxed and my hair trimmed and then we're going for lunch.The problem is that last year I told my dad that we were going out for supper for my birthday.To make a long story short I don't want to tell him where we're going because he made a scene in the restaurant and left shortly after he got there.It was so embarrassing that I wanted to fall into a black hole. :dohh: He can also be so negative about EVERYTHING and makes me not want to do anything with him. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Tara- for the diapers you can usually return them for a larger size. Most stores are really good about it even without a recipe. 

I hope you have a good birthday. 

My inlaws insist they get everyone a gift for Christmas, birthdays, mothers and father day, ect. And my mil can be such a twit about what we give her. There have been times we have bought nice things that we later see ruined and unopened. So I hate wasting money on things that aren't appreciated. Plus I don't really enjoy giving and getting gifts so I'm happy with good company and dinner. 

I think I'm going to buy tickets for the new Star Wars movie and concessions as part of our gift. And then I have a game for them and everyone a really nice leather bookmark. Since mil is getting everyone books I thought it fit nicely.

Speaking of books.. I have no idea what ds is getting from everyone so I have been getting him books. Poor kid. I hope he grows up to like then.


----------



## tverb84

I don't blame you for not wanting to waste $ on gifts that aren't appreciated.In my family I don't buy for many people mainly because I honestly don't know what they want.There are some member who do give out $ and this year my grandma bought Roxy two outfits at the mall last week.When my cousins and I were younger we used to pick names but I don't know why we stopped doing that.


----------



## skycastles

Hope you have a wonderful christmas ladies :)
Just dropping by before I go off for the holidays. Have a great new year too!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies :hi: 

Could I join you all in the wait? I have two children, a daughter who is 4 & my son who is one on the 7th January! (Times flown by) we would love baby number 3 but we are waiting at least another 6 to 7 months before we begin TTC! We don't have a specific date set, we are just paying off some things first and once the finances are in order we will begin to try!

Looking forward to getting to know you lovely ladies :)


----------



## kksy9b

Mummy to be- welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know when you know your dates and I'll update the front page. Happy early bday to your LO!

Ashley- how is your LO feeling? I hope you all are feeling good ahead of the holidays!

Krissie- it is so hard when people are unappreciative of the time, effort and money that goes into a gift. Sounds like a great idea to do an 'experience' gift...hopefully they like it! We are just starting to build our christmas book collectuon too. Right now we habe the story of Christmas boardbook and the night before christmas...so im not a lot of help lol. Let me know if you find any good ones! I'm seeing the appeal of a larger age gap too! If we waited an extra 6 months, than DS would be getting ready to start preschool once baby was born...but I also Dont want to wait....its very conflicting lol

Keely- :hugs: I am sure it is really nerve wracking!! But you will manage and adjust to fit her perfectly into your life :flower: are you going to do a themed nursery? 

Tara- happy birthday!! Hope you have a wonderful day hun! Enjoy the time with your mom and hope you are able to figure things out with your dad

Jadzia- that is awesome you get the week off!! Enjoy the break!

Anne- I hope you were able to get your shopping done! I try to have all mine done by the first week of December for that very reason...I Dont want to be out and about with rushed shoppers!

Sky- hi!! Hope you are doing well! How are you feeling about your chances this month?

AFM, today is my and Bens anniversary! 8 years married already... Feels both like it was just yesterday we were saying I Do and at the same time that it's been longer than 8 years! We are having a fun family day today out and about the city


----------



## krissie328

Happy anniversary Kaity.

Happy birthday Tara! 

Lots going on today!

I found a daycare/preschool that I like. It's more expensive than my first choice but could work if we needed it.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy anniversary, Kaity! And yes we are doing a themed nursery although we don't have it 100% planned yet. I'm thinking something to do with birds though as we have a vintage bird cage that we're going to turn into a chandelier. :D

Happy birthday, Tara! I hope that you have a great day. :cake:

Krissie we saw the new Star Wars this weekend when we went on a date and did our Christmas shopping for DS. It was great, we're glad that we saw it. :thumbup:

Mummy to be x welcome to the group! :wave: :flower:


----------



## jadzia36

Kaity : Happy anniversary!

Tara : Hope you have a great birthday!

Mummy to be x : Welcome!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies :hi: hi to all of you!


----------



## Ashley1021

On the good side my ds is feeling so much better! We aren't even halfway through his course of antibiotics and the change is drastic! I'm thinking it's been an infection all along, and the doctors blew it off as just a virus. Finishing up my last day of work tomorrow until Monday, which will be nice to finally get in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## tverb84

I had a really good birthday. :) My mom bought me a fitbit flex! :happydance: I've been wearing it all day long. :haha: I went out for lunch with my mom and uncle.I'm still full from it so most likely I won't be having supper but I think I'll have some ice cream after. :haha: I also got my eyebrows waxed and my hair trimmed.I think I'll sleep good tonight considering how much I ate today and I can't wait to track my sleep with my fitbit!

Also I think my period started today which is surprising since it wasn't supposed to start until next week.The last two cycle's it's been shorter than usual.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - Happy birthday! :cake: I'm glad you had a good day!

Kaity - Happy anniversary! :wedding:

Ashley - So glad that your son is finally feeling better.

Mummy to be - Welcome :flower:

AFM - OH started his 8 day vacation today and I'm so glad that he's going to be home for a full week. We've got a lot to keep us busy, though. We've got Christmas with his family, then with my family, plus my kids are going with their dad for a few days, then we're celebrating our own Christmas once we finally get to come home. 

My youngest daughter's birthday is on December 29th, so that's going to be a really hard day. 

The end of my tww is after Christmas, though, so I'm hoping that Santa brings me a bfp. FX!

I hope you all have a great holiday! :xmas16:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ashley - I think I remember you from the trimesters last year? :)

tverb - that sounds like a nice birthday, always makes a nice treat when you can be pampered! :flower: 

aidens momma - I hope you get that BFP! Fingers crossed :)

Are all you ladies organised for christmas? I've just finished up the last bits today, so I can now finally relax and enjoy it!


----------



## tverb84

I've been done my shopping for about two weeks now.On Monday I bought diapers for my niece and a card for the volunteer coordinator at the blood clinic.

So an ex friend of mine sent me a message on facebook saying "wishing you a Merry Christmas". It's a long story about why we're not friends anymore and right now I'm about to block her on there.I think it's better that way since I know I'm much better without her in my life.I miss the person who I thought she was not the person she is.


----------



## Thorpedo11

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. We finally set a date to TTC. March 1st is when we will officially start trying. :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

tverb - I have a friend who is no Longer a friend of mine, she changed so much and never bothered with any of us, she never even came to meet my baby and he's one nearly, she was supposed to be my best friend, not anymore :( you do what you feel is best in your situation :hugs:

Thorpedo - :hi: congratulations on an official date!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes mummy to be I do remember you! My ds is 15 months now! Time flies! 


We are also starting to try March 1st!


----------



## Ashley1021

And I just finished shopping today, and still have to wrap everything! Ugh!


----------



## BSelck24

Please add me to the list for TTC #2 in March 2016! Thanks!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Hey how was everyone's Christmas? Mine was good! I got to see Roxy three times in the past two days!!!! :happydance: <3 She liked the toys I bought her and it was cute to see her with my grandma yesterday at the nursing home.

Today I didn't do much since we went over to Lisa's Christmas eve and didn't leave until almost 1am yesterday morning. :haha: Its a good thing she lives just one street over! 

Anyone have plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## krissie328

Glad you had a nice time Tara. 

My Christmas was very upsetting. Dh is being a twat. So instead of spending it with us he decided to sleep. So I ate dinner alone while ds threw a fit and threw his on thr floor. Then he's continued being a jerk today. So I'm just tired and angry and sad he's acting like this.


----------



## krissie328

As far as New Years plans my inlaws are suppose to come down. So if they do we plan to go to Star Wars, watch Christmas movies and play games. I will probably try to hide downstairs as much as possible. I can only take so much! :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes...we had such a wonderful day together!

Keely- glad you liked Star Wars! I'm hoping we can go see it soonish (I'm not a fan but DH is so I'll tag along, lol)

Ashley- so glad to hear your DS is feeling better! Hope you have been having a nice break from work!

Tara- that's great that you got a fitbit for your birthday! I've been considering one...how do you like it so far? Strange that your old friend would reach out...seems best to just ignore the message. Glad you had a nice Christmas with your family, especially Roxy!! My parents are in town for New Years so just spending time with them. Do you have plans?

Aidens- yay for a nice long break together! Hope it is going well so far. When is AF due? Hope she stays away for you! I'm so sorry that you have such a hard day coming up soon :hugs::hugs:

Mummy to be- i hope you have been enjoying the relaxing time of the holidays! I try and have all the shopping done by the first week of December but it was all the extra (baking, seeing lights, visiting Santa, etc) that just exhausted me this year! I'm thinking next year I need to try and spread it out a bit more than doing everything Christmas week to get some more time to just enjoy it!

Thorpedo and BSelck24- welcome! :hi: I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I can update your information. Not too much longer now! Are you all getting excited to start trying again?? I'm set to start in April so will be right behind you :)

Krissie- oh no!! I'm so sorry hun :(:(:( I hope things get better soon. What happened?

AFM, we had a really great day yesterday, even though Charles woke up sick and congested. He got a kitchen set from Santa and played with it ALL.DAY.LONG. I mean... he really loves this thing, and it is so much fun to watch him with it. In fact, he didn't want to open any gifts until after breakfast because he was just enjoying playing with it! He is still congested today but not as much so I'm hoping by tomorrow he is better. The zoo here is doing a "penguin march"in the morning where the penguins get to walk around a bit. C adores the penguins so I'm hoping he's feeling better, the rain holds off and the temps are warm enough to make it!


----------



## kksy9b

I can't believe it is almost 2016 already!! It is so exciting that so many are going to be trying/pregnant/having babies in the next year! I had some cold feet for a bit but I think I'm back to being really excited again!

What is everyones biggest goal they are hoping to accomplish before trying?

I have 15 pounds left to lose on my weight loss journey that I would really like to get off before going for #2


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm really trying to get better with spending, and get our finances in a somewhat better place before March!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I got my :bfp: for Christmas! :happydance: I'm not very far along yet (about 3w,4d based on ovulation), but super excited nonetheless. Praying for a healthy, sticky bean this time around. 

My babies are coming back from their dad's today and I'm so excited. I've missed them so, so much! Tomorrow were celebrating Christmas with my family and then we will finally be able to go home. I can't wait. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

My main goal is just to lose a bit of weight. A secondary goal is to payoff my credit card and save a bit before baby comes. Cc should be paid off in July. So at the earliest a November due date. 

But still unsure if I'm ready. I thought what was holding me back was finding a daycare. But I'm thinking it's more emotional now. If I'm still having cold feet come February I will just plan for May. I have a ticker on my phone and it is 4.5 months until we would start. Do not to long.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!!! Congratulations aidens!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

AF showed up 3 days early again so no improvement from last month. 11 day LP. I'm just at 6 weeks on the chasteberry and yhr doctor said it would take 6-8 weeks so I'm hopeful for next cycle to be at least a 12 day LP. I'm really nervous it won't lengthen by the time we start trying and will have to push back :(


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your bfp aidens!! :thumbup: :flower:

I deleted the message after I read it.A friend of mine said that fake friends test the waters by sending messages to see if you'll respond and I didn't.I know I'm better off without her in my life.

Right now I don't have plans for New Years Eve.Usually I stay home and watch the specials that are on tv that night.


----------



## Ashley1021

My oh and I talked some more about our TTC plans in march. It led to us actually deciding to speed up the process! We talked about age gap, and how I would rather have our children closer to 2-2.5 years apart than 3 years. He agreed. My birth control is coming out at my DS 15 month check up January 11th! Eeeek!


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- great news!! I've updated you on the front page...not too much longer now!!

Krissie- it is such an emotionally difficult thing to decide to have another baby. There are a lot of doubts that go through my mind because I don't know how I will handle two at the same time and I don't want to upset the balance with Charles. I'm sure your long struggle for Christian plays a role in it as well with diving back into that world and the unknowns of how long it will take. I would say that Charles was probably 17, closer to 18 months before I had a moment of "I could do this." Before that, he was such a bad sleeper and so clingy that there was no way I could think about another one. As Christian gets older and has more independence, it may feel easier for you. Have you thought about looking for a therapist to talk to and help work through some of it? Might help you not be as stressed going into it :flower:

Tara- she is beautiful! 2 wonderful pictures...I'm glad you had such a nice time with her! Your New Year plans sound great..I've never been one to really go out and have always preferred to stay in.

I'm so excited! We are halfway into my DH's 2 week break from work. Tomorrow is my day off...he is watching DS all day and I get to just do whatever I want to do! Weather is now very cold and is supposed to rain/snow so will likely stay in most of the day. I'm going to be working on getting some picture collages on the walls and decorating the play room a bit. I'm sure I'll still hang out with Ben and Charles some (I can't go more than a couple hours without missing my little guy). But no cooking breakfast, feeding lunch, putting down for nap....even dinner is just a crockpot meal. It's already prepped so just have to turn it on....going to enjoy this day "off" :)


----------



## tverb84

I don't mean to brag but my niece is one of the cutest babies ever!!!! :haha: <3 

The weather here hasn't been very nice today.This afternoon we had freezing rain/ice pellets and snow plus it's really windy.

Tomorrow I'm going to the gym at my regular time last week I didn't get up early at all to go.Does anyone know how to sync their fitbit and myfitnesspal? I've tried but it says my email or password isn't correct even though it is. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Enjoy your day off Kaity! That sounds lovely. 

I have painted/decorated ds room this week. I am really happy with how it turned out. He loves playing in there and I love having most of his toys in there. :haha: He got a tent for christmas and a sleeping bag and spends a lot of time in there. I just love it. 

I actually have been thinking about going back for some individual therapy for anxiety. I was planning to in the new year. I think it would help a lot. 

Christian is a terrible sleeper. He's almost 18 months and still wakes 2-4 times a night. He's pretty independent but is so curious and adventurous so I spend a lot of time entertaining and keeping him safe. I keep telling dh to push more to go back days at work but it seems his hands are tied for now.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi all! I'm Ali, I've come back to BnB after a few years break. Looking forward to getting to know you! Could you add me to the TTC list for March 2016 please? Should be starting mid March and can't wait! Good luck and baby dust ladies :D


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello! Been awhile since posting on this site! DS will be 3 next week. I was on here all the time when I was pg, actually met a wonderful group of ladies in our birth club! We've moved over to fb and are still close. We are hoping to start ttc in October 2016. We needed a bigger age gap due to childcare expenses and I can't believe we are getting close! I am having my Mirena taken out in April and will see how my body feels. I'm nervous and excited! We have a small house and money will be very tight, but I can't wait to have my family grow.


----------



## tverb84

krissie328 said:



> Enjoy your day off Kaity! That sounds lovely.
> 
> I have painted/decorated ds room this week. I am really happy with how it turned out. He loves playing in there and I love having most of his toys in there. :haha: He got a tent for christmas and a sleeping bag and spends a lot of time in there. I just love it.
> 
> I actually have been thinking about going back for some individual therapy for anxiety. I was planning to in the new year. I think it would help a lot.
> 
> Christian is a terrible sleeper. He's almost 18 months and still wakes 2-4 times a night. He's pretty independent but is so curious and adventurous so I spend a lot of time entertaining and keeping him safe. I keep telling dh to push more to go back days at work but it seems his hands are tied for now.

Does Christian usually sleep through the night or is it normal for him to wake up? 

Lindzy told us Roxy is a great sleeper and hardly ever wakes up during the night.When Roxy sleeps she loves having her blanket against her face and even covering it too.I think she gets that from me because when I sleep I like to have my comforter against my face. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

He has always woke up multiple times a night. My nephew is 3.5 months younger thank Christian and had been sttn for months. I really think it's just personality. I have always woke up 1-2 times a night as long as I can remember.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome to all the new ladies. I cannot believe it's almost 2016!


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- hope you had a nice visit to the gym! Sorry, no advice on the fitbit/MFP

Krissie- never fear hun...there will come a day when he will sleep better for you. Charles was 17 months when it clicked for him so believe me when I say - I know what you are going through and there IS hope for it to get better. Definitely agree that it comes down to personality. Hopefully your DH is able to get his schedule switched at some point. That was the biggest thing for us. DH took over putting Charles to bed and comforting him at night except for nursing until he night weaned. Once Charles figured out he wasn't getting me anymore, he learned to self settle. I hope it gets better soon :hugs: :hugs: Nice job on getting the room painted!! And I hope you are able to get into therapy to help with your anxiety issues in the new year!

curiosity- hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. The time is going to fly by for the rest of your wait in no time!! Any fun plans between now and then?

ARuppe716- Hi! I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I'll get you updated! How exciting that the Mirena is coming out soon! With the Mirena, does it typically take time for your body to regulate after it comes out? Or does it usually go back to normal pretty quick? Not too much longer!! Anything you're hoping to accomplish between now and then?

I can't believe we are just a couple days away from 2016 ladies!! What an exciting year it is going to be for all of us!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you for the warm welcome! I think you can try as soon as the mirena comes out. However, I've read that it really thins the uterine walls, so some recommend giving yourself some time to let it rebuild for better chance of healthy pregnancy. Last time around, I was on nuva ring and came off it several months in advance to let my body even out and it seemed to work well for me. I haven't had AF in months so may take some time to figure out my body's timing! Between now and october, I'm hoping to lose some more weight. I gained 58 whopping pounds with ds and it took me 2 years to lose it. I wasn't happy with the weight I started at and would like to be in a better place this time around and manage it better. I'm hoping to lose about 25 pounds still! I have a family wedding in the spring to break up the year and keep me motivated!


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b- thank you, so exciting! How long is it for you? I'll be kept busy between now and then as we are buying our first home :) still feels like it'll drag until March though!

ARuppe716- good luck with your weight loss! I'm aiming to lose some before TTC, let me know if you have any tips!


----------



## krissie328

We bought a house in April and it has definitely kept me busy. I've had a lot of projects inside and out to keep me distracted. 

Thanks Kaity for always being supportive. :hugs: I've struggled a lot over the last year with what to do. And I just don't have people outside of here to talk to.


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm definitely in the slow and steady camp...I lose weight little by little and it has stayed off pretty well. I'm back on my fitness pal and logging my food to get myself in check. I am also a fan of weight watchers but don't want to pay the membership fees right now. 

Hopefully, this year goes by quick. I tend to be very busy with my son, my house, my job, and getting my masters degree, so I hope it makes the months not drag!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Krissie - I'll definitely be kept busy! It'll all need painting/re-papering as no one has lived in it for years. I bet you're finding all the work worth it though :winkwink:

ARuppe716 - that sounds great, it'll be fairly slow for me too with just cutting down and extra gym visits but I'm considering slimming world too for some extra encouragement, Christmas has meant I've regained what I lost lol. Good luck with the Mirena removal!! Very exciting!


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I have painted all but a little bit of our house. It has been crazy but I do think it's worth it. I still want to update all of the base boards and add some crown moulding. We are also saving up to replace our kitchen cabinets, hoping to do that over the summer.


----------



## wishingwishes

Hi everyone! Today my husband surprised me buy saying that he wants to TTC after our vacation in June 2016. I have wanted to try for nearly 2 years so I am over the moon, as I was starting to feel a bit desperate. I thought it would probably happen in 2016 (I even started taking some preconception vitamins a few weeks ago, just in case), but have been letting my husband come to his own decision without pressuring him (which I have honestly found really hard!). So it was amazing to hear him say he wants to go for baby no 1 in 2016!

So now the planning begins, and I'm going to be doing lots of research on getting ready and getting as healthy as possible before June. :)


----------



## tverb84

I'm just going to keep syncing my fitbit with my phone and not even bother with my laptop. Today I reached 10,000 steps and my fitbit vibrates when that happens.It feels so weird when that happens! :haha:

I also can't believe that tomorrow is the last day of 2015!! :wacko: It feels like this year went by too fast and 2016 probably will as well! I'm looking forward to see what will happen. :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

Hi everyone.

I've been on and off stalking this thread since it started because I was pretty confident 2016 would be our year but couldn't set out any proper plans with one thing and another. Anyway, we had said we were going to start trying in june/july time but then DH lost his job in march last year, was out of work for 2 months and then took a pay cut. Long story short, even though it's not ideal we've decided to go for it by the end of the year and see what happens so I'm definitely joining you now.

We would have liked to be in a position to move to a bigger house and I really wanted to have a promotion at work first but with one thing and another the house at least is not going to happen this year and I don't want too big an age gap between DD and her sibling.


----------



## Symphony7

Happy New Year everyone! Last day of 2015 and we should all be off to TTC this year. :happydance: I really can't believe 2016 is actually here. I feel like I've been waiting forever and yet now that it's almost here I can't believe it. I haven't been super active this last year...I lurk and enjoy reading but posting just hasn't been something I've gotten around to. I guess I was just trying to lay off the baby dreaming because it was still so far away. Now it's just a few short months. Not sure what I'll think when it is finally here. 

As it is, I've moved my date forward a bit. Originally we planned on September 2016 but as it's gotten closer we are taking some other things into consideration. I'd like to try and time the birth to happen while I'm still employed with the county so I can use the insurance rather than have a later baby and have to switch back to my husbands insurance. Hoping for April/May of 2017. So we've decided to move up our Mexico trip to right after I finish the school year, leave on June 28th and come off the pill the day I get back. Hoping to use the supposed "extra fertile" time right after the pill. We will see..I've come off the pill twice by accident because I ran out or my insurance changed and I got my period back within three days both times. So I'm hoping to come off, have two and a half weeks to hopefully get my period out of the way and maybe try as best we can that month, then my mom and I are going to France for a week. 

It's a long shot that it would all work out perfectly, but this was a nice compromise. I wanted to make sure I wasn't on my period for any part of my Mexico vacation because it's so important for us to have this last one be perfect. But at least I can try for July hopefully. So I am almost at 6 months! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Super exciting you are moving your dates up Symphony. Are you planning to stay home once baby comes? Just curious as you mentioned insurance switching.


----------



## Ashley1021

My poor little guy can't catch a break. We were in the er this morning with a terrible rash. Turns out he's allergic to amoxicillin. My boss is not happy that I had to miss another day, but there isn't much I can do..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> My poor little guy can't catch a break. We were in the er this morning with a terrible rash. Turns out he's allergic to amoxicillin. My boss is not happy that I had to miss another day, but there isn't much I can do..

Awww poor baby! That looks miserable.

Are you in thr states? If you are can your missing days be covered under fmla so you don't lose your job?


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm not really worried about losing my job. She's just rude and threatens to take things away because I'm unreliable. I work at my sons daycare and I have my own classroom. She has threatened to take away my room because I'm out with a sick kid etc. she just makes my life hell while I'm there if that makes sense


----------



## Symphony7

Krissie- that's the plan! That's part of the reason we have waited so long, to make sure we could make it on OH's salary. 

Ashley - sorry to hear about your boss being such a pain. You'd think that working with children she would be more understanding. Hope your boy is feeling better soon.


----------



## krissie328

Symphony- that's great! Unfortunately for us if we waited for that we would still be waiting and probably several years away. But I enjoy working and the break. Plus next year it looks like I will get to go down to 4 days a week. Which will be 160 days a year and that doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## krissie328

That's good ashley. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## tverb84

Ashley1021 said:


> My poor little guy can't catch a break. We were in the er this morning with a terrible rash. Turns out he's allergic to amoxicillin. My boss is not happy that I had to miss another day, but there isn't much I can do..

Awww I hope your son gets better. :flower: The least your boss can be is understanding especially when children are involved.Also, it makes no sense to be mad about your son being sick considering you both work at a daycare.You would think she would be used to children getting sick. :shrug:

I can't believe it'll be 2016 in just over four hours!! :wacko: Is it just me or does it feel like 2015 just started? I'm excited to see what will happen in 2016! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Well less that 3 hours until 2016 here! I cannot believe it. But I'm excited for all the happy news to come this year in this group!

My ticker if we start trying in February is only 7 weeks away! So so crazy.


----------



## tverb84

It's officially 2016 here!!!! Happy New Year!!!!! :happydance::xmas8:


----------



## Jessica28

I had originally planned on ttc after my dd turned 3 in February. I was on bc and took them faithfully as I wanted to get some weight off before getting pregnant but baby had other plans and I am due March 19th. lol Happy New Year!


----------



## krissie328

Happy 2016 ladies!

Congrats Jessica. Do you know what you're having?


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Jessica! Here's to lots of bfp to come this is our year ladies! :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations Jessica, not long for you now!

Ashley - hope your little one is better soon.

Well ladies we can now say we're TTC this year!! And to those in 2017/18 it's another year closer! Happy New Year ladies, here's to lots of beautiful :bfp:s!


----------



## KalonKiki

Jessica - Glad to see that your pregnancy has been successful, I know that when you first announced that you were feeling really nervous about MC. Congrats again! Also we're due date buddies, I'm also due the 19th. :D

Happy New Year, ladies! I'm looking forward to seeing all of the :bfp: and births we have coming this year! :happydance:


----------



## Laroawan

Happy New Year! DH and I talked last night and agreed this will be my last pack of bcp. Two more weeks until they're finished. Exciting and scary lol.


----------



## almosthere

LAROAWAN that's so exciting! Hope your body ovulate ASAP for you! :)


----------



## tverb84

Just checked the list on the first page and there's quite a few ttcing this month. Good luck!! :dust:

I still have no clue when I'll have children but Roxy my niece has helped keep my baby lust at bay. :coffee: 

How was everyone's New Years Eve/Day?


----------



## Laroawan

Thanks almosthere. Hoping we can move to ntnp and see where that takes us. Don't want to put too much pressure on us as we are still "young" but at the same time baby fever is real!


----------



## KalonKiki

Laroawan congrats! I hope that your NTNP/TTC journey is short and that it doesn't take long for your cycles to regulate after you stop the pill. :happydance: :flower:

Almostthere - Your son has a great name. :winkwink:

Good luck to all of the ladies moving over to NTNP/TTC this month! :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

happy new year everyone!! I hope you all had a wonderful holiday and a great start to 2016!! This will be such a big year for us as we all start trying/have babies! I cannot WAIT to see all those beautiful BFPs!!!

Sorry I've been away for a few days- my parents were in town and I didn't have a chance to do a big catch up until now.

ARuppe- Hopefully your body will regulate somewhat quickly and you will be ready to go for later this year! Congratulations on your weight loss!! Believe me, I know how challenging it can be (i've lost 65 so far with 15 to go) and you should be incredibly proud of your journey so far! Best of luck with losing the 25 additional pounds...you can do it! I'm a big fan of MFP as well...it's 80% diet and seeing those numbers staring at you gives me a lot of motivation to do better! What are you getting your Masters degree in?

curiosity- ooh! a new home! Have you closed on the house yet or are you still going through the contract process? When are you hoping to move in? We moved last March into our second house and are hoping it will be our forever house. It's a lot of work/stress but it is SO nice once it is done! We start trying in late March/April, depending on where my cycles fall...so just after you start! Will be nice to have some cycle buddies!

krissie- :hugs: i'm sorry that you've been struggling with no one else to talk to. We are always here for you to help support and lift you up. And please don't feel like you HAVE to start trying if you're not ready. First priority is making sure that YOU are physically, mentally and emotionally prepared for another pregnancy and baby

wishingwishes- hello! i've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update. Congratulations on setting a date!! How exciting that your hubby brought it up too! Where are you going on vacation at?

Tara- congrats on hitting your 10k steps! have you been able to keep it up in the last few days? And I'm opposite from you- I feel like 2015 was a nice long year and am hoping that 2016 is the same way!

annio84- hi! I've got you on the list hun as "unknown" for now but let me know what month you all decide to start trying and I'll move you up! sorry to hear about your hubby's job last year. We went through the same several years ago when I lost mine and it was so hard financially and emotionally to get through. In the end it all worked out and it seems like things are going okay for you now. And even if it's not before you start trying, you may find yourself able to move before the next baby comes. No matter what, it will be an exciting year for you!

Symphony- congrats on moving your dates up!!! i've updated the front page for you. Fingers crossed the timing all works out as you're hoping for and that you have a perfect vacation in the summer! We waited longer too so that I could stay home and am SO happy we did! While there are plenty of challenging days/moments, I am thankful each and every day that I have the opportunity to be here with him as he grows.

Ashley- oh no!! Right as he was getting better too :( I hope he is doing better now and that your boss isn't giving you too much hassle about it.

Jessica- so happy to hear that your pregnancy is going well and you are due so soon! Do you know if you are having a boy or girl? Or are you staying team yellow?

Laroawan- yay! congratulations! I've added you to our list (second post) but hopefully you will quickly move into the preggo section! I like the NTNP approach- feels like way less pressure to me

Wanted to send a shout out of congratulations to LockandKey who had her baby girl today (well yesterday as it's after midnight here)! 

My New Year was wonderful. My parents came into town for a few days and my DS had such a fun time with them. DH and I even got to go out one night for dinner with some family and friends while they babysat! I feel like I am calmer than expected with hitting the New Year. The year we tried for Charles, January hit and it felt SO CLOSE and I panicked a bit. This time though, it still feels plenty far away and I'm glad. We have a lot of things happening between now and then, including DH starting a new job in February! I just don't feel the same rush to pass the time as I did before. I think part of it is wanting to enjoy my time with Charles and not wish it away.He is such a Momma's boy and I want to savor all of these sweet moments with him while he is still so little. And the other part is that this will be my last wait for a baby..we are definitely done at two. So I'm just trying to relax and enjoy this time spent dreaming and wondering what the next pregnancy will be like. To anticipate all of those milestone moments before they happen.... I want to fully experience and appreciate this time spent waiting and the pregnancy when it comes. I'm not sure how I'm going to emotionally handle being "done" so I'm trying to take it one step at a time. Cycle wise- turns out I had an anovulatory cycle last month. So frustrating as its just getting worse and not better. Giving one more month on the vitamins my doctor recommended. If I dont see an improvement, I'm going off everything but folic acid and let my body figure itself out! 

Oh my goodness...I just updated the list with the January gals and it is SO long now! I love that every month we have more and more ladies who will be trying!


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry for the double post but the last one was so long and I didn't want this to get lost! 

In recent years, I have loved setting New Year goals (i call them goals instead of resolutions) and thought if you all had any we could all share!

Mine include:
-Finish losing the last 15 pounds on my weight loss journey
-Run a 10k in the spring
-Attend church at least 50% of the time (we are often unable to go due to other commitments but want to go when we are able)
-Cook at least 50 new recipes
-Make more effort to stay in contact with my brothers
-Be happy
-Navigate my DH's new job and a pregnancy (hopefully!!) without breaking down communication with DH. Considering couples counseling as a precaution for this to make sure we get through it alright.


----------



## MissN8

Happy new year ladies. I am so thankful it is 2016.
Time has flown and I hope we see loads of our deserved bfps this year!


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Ladies. DH and I have decided to stay team Yellow again although I am convinced I am having another girl (which is totally fine!). We have decided that this baby will be the last which is a little sad but with a toddler and a baby we will be on our toes for the next few years anyway!

I was concerned about MC at the beginning as I was having some bleeding. It turns out I have a low lying placenta which could have been the cause I guess? I have another appointment on the 14th to see if it has moved up. I am reallly scared at the thought of a C-Section... I just do not want the epidural.. I think you get that with a section too? 

We have the names Harmony and Gabriel chosen, what are your thoughts?

Kalonkiki- Are you team yellow??


----------



## ~curiosity~

Happy New Year MissN8!

Jessica28 those are lovely names!

Kksy9b - thank you, Happy New Year! We're hoping to have the house early to mid February as we haven't exchanged yet - January's going to drag lol!

I really hope we're cycle buddies - my calendar predicts ovulation mid-March, let's hope it's our month! Are you taking any prenatal vitamins or anything yet?

It looks like your New Year's goals are going well, congrats on your weight loss. My 2016 goals are:

Do 3 fitness sessions a week, 2 gym 1 yoga

Eat less processed food

Get more sleep (DH and I commute so leave early and get home late, the main reason we're moving to a new home)


----------



## krissie328

I have a couple goals:

- lose about 25 lbs
- read and play more to ds
- payoff credit card debt
- eat out way less (like no more than once every two weeks!)
- menu plan


----------



## KalonKiki

Jessica - We are team :pink:. It was a huge shock to me as I thought for sure that we were on team :blue: again but DH was positive that we were having a girl. :D
I would however like to go team :yellow: if we end up having a 3rd child, but that's still up in the air right now and DH is leaning towards this being our last baby.
I think that Harmony and Gabriel are great names. We chose Thea Denise for our princess. <3

I don't have any goals for the new year yet, I figured I'd wait and see what my life is like after DD is here before I really start thinking about my priorities for the year. It makes me feel a little sad that this could be my last baby but I feel incredibly blessed to have the (almost) 2 that I do have and I'm hoping that I can cope if DH truly decides that he doesn't want another. However if we do decide to go for that 3rd baby I would ideally like to start trying in September 2018. If at all possible I would like to begin working on my teaching degree this Fall.


----------



## Laroawan

Thanks for the support and well wishes ladies.

My new year goals:
-Exercise more. DH and I are going to try and dance together + floor exercises at least 3 days a week
-Eat healthier and cook more. Try to get in the habit of meal planning as we have always just bought what looks good that week but sometimes we are too tired to be creative on a work night.
-Go to sleep at a reasonable time so I have energy for 1 and 2.
-Move. We are hoping to buy our first place this year but if we can't find something we like in our price range hopefully a good long term rental place that fits our needs (2 bedroom and dog friendly) will be available.


----------



## tverb84

One goal I have is to not over think things.Sometimes when I do overthink I give myself a headache. :wacko: 

I also want to go back to school this fall to be an Educational Assistant.


----------



## kksy9b

Jessica- how exciting to be team yellow!! What does your DH think the baby is? Definitely a bit sad to know it's your last baby (this will be our last as well) and you wont go through pregnancy/newborn again after them. for me, there is also a bit of relief that comes with it as well. I think it's because I love the toddler stage so much and am looking forward to getting through all the challenges of having an infant and toddler and get to where both are more interactive. though nothing beats those newborn snuggles...guess we just need to soak the experience up and enjoy each moment of it! I hope you don't have to have a c-section...I had an epi and was scared but it turned out wonderful (labored to 8cm, couldn't get through transition and it kicked in at 9cm). Could still feel my legs and move in the bed. led the delivery as opposed to being told when to push. I've heard some bad stories, but mostly positive...doesn't have to be scary for you :hugs: With a section, I'm not sure if it's an epi or something else but they definitely numb you during the surgery. I love your names! I like that they aren't too common but not "out there" names IYKWIM. Beautiful choices :flower:

curiosity- i hope the month goes by quick for you! between all the packing and prepping for the new house, it will probably pass quicker than you think! I've been taking folic acid since switching off my prenatal post-wean in September. I've also been taking B6 and Vitex since November to try and help regulate my cycles and lengthen my LP. It's a bit everywhere since stopping BF'ing. How about you? Are you taking anything? Thank you for the congrats..it's been a long road but i'm glad to almost be at the end of it! Best of luck to you in accomplishing your goals!! We cut out processed foods in June of last year and almost right away noticed a big jump in energy. One of the best decisions we made!

Krissie- looks like 3 of your goals can work with each other to help them be accomplished. I started meal planning last summer when we started really watching our diet and noticed a big difference. We still ate out once a week for awhile but now it's down to once or twice a month. It's just easier to eat at home now that we have a routine established. I know it's harder to plan/shop/cook when you're working. maybe prep as much as you can on the weekend and freeze? then you could pull it out in the morning and throw it in the oven when you get home? I love your other goals of playing/reading with Christian more and paying off your cc debt. Good luck!

Keely- I think getting Thea safely into the world and navigating life with an infant and toddler is a great goal for the year...not much else is needed lol. What subject/grade level are you hoping to teach?

Laroawan- nice goals! Do you have a certain type of dance class you are wanting to take? Or more of a zumba type of exercise just at home? My DH and I were always the same way with shopping. Honestly, a lot of food was wasted because we would overbuy and never eat it. Now though, on Sunday, I make that weeks meal plan and write the grocery list. We go Monday morning to shop. Only going one week at a time, having the list in order of the store and a toddler who could decide to melt down at any time (though he is 95% of the time perfect in the store) keeps me on track. Have you thought about taking a cooking class to help give you some ideas? i find that simple is best and try to not get too creative.

Tara- that is a great goal to work on! I hope you are able to get back to school! how is the job search going?


----------



## Laroawan

Kksy9b - We are gamers so we got a dance game that is a great workout. Really gets us sweating and good music.

I think one of our major cooking problems is our jobs. DH works a lot of OT so I cook for myself a lot and am not motivated to make anything interesting for myself. Also I work a physically intense job so am just exhausted at the end of the day. Hoping getting in better shape will help me with energy at the end of the day. People suggest to cook on weekends and freeze but that is usually the only time we have to run errandsa and spend time together. 

Also hoping we can move to a home with a bigger kitchen. Current one is only big enough for one person to work in. With a bigger one we could cook together and make that a family time activity on the weekends.


----------



## kksy9b

Definitely understand not wanting to cook! We were always the same way- get home late and the last thing you want to do is cook! Our kitchen was an alley kitchen so long and narrow and not much room..its definitely easier now with more space. Could you do one weekend a month to prepare some dinners for that month? That way you have the food to make it easier, but isn't every weekend having to cook. What game do you have?


----------



## KalonKiki

Kaity - I'm planning to teach high school foreign language, all grades. I'm going to start out with Spanish and I hope to also be able to offer at least French. A third language in the future would be great as well but I'm undecided on which one.

Laroawan - We're gamers too! I have a couple of dance games for the Kinect but my DH didn't have a Kinect with his Xbox 360 when I moved in with him and I didn't have an Xbox 360 of my own so we're going to wait until tax returns to buy an Xbox One (DH insists although I'd rather just get another Xbox 360). The disc reader on our current Xbox 360 is broken and it's an old console anyway so it really needs to be replaced.

I love our kitchen here, it's spacious enough that we can easily have multiple people in it at the same time but the rest of the house significantly lacks space, especially storage. It works for now but I'm hoping it won't be ages before we can buy our first home. We're currently renting.


----------



## krissie328

I keep thinking about doing some freezer meals. But at this point I think just doing a basic menu plan would help a lot. That way I can grocery shop on the weekend and not have to go out several times during the week. Or worse pick up something on the way home. 

I really do want to focus on getting healthier and eating better. And spending time with DS that is quality. He was sick last night so coming back to work today has been tough. I was up twice with him throwing up. :(


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> Laroawan - We're gamers too! I have a couple of dance games for the Kinect but my DH didn't have a Kinect with his Xbox 360 when I moved in with him and I didn't have an Xbox 360 of my own so we're going to wait until tax returns to buy an Xbox One (DH insists although I'd rather just get another Xbox 360). The disc reader on our current Xbox 360 is broken and it's an old console anyway so it really needs to be replaced.

We have both a 360 and xbox one and I must admit I was really hesitant about getting it. But we have both really come to like it more. I don't play a ton of games but the ones I do are better now.


----------



## kksy9b

Our 360 is over 10 years old now. We got the red ring a few years ago, fixed it and now its back. Eventually we will get an Xbox one but DH prefers playing on the computer right now so we aren't in a rush.

Krissie- sorry you were up with a sick kiddo :(:( I think working to spend more quality time with him is a great plan!


----------



## MissN8

I want to eat healthier too but sometimes it's so hard especially in winter I just want to curl up on sofa and eat crap! Can't wait til better weather comes so can get out on bike.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Krissie - I found freezer meals a really good way of saving money, I'm trying to get back into them, though they are quite time consuming. Like some of the other ladies I don't get home til late - today I made soup and it took all evening! Budget recipe books are helpful as they only take a few ingredients and save time :)

Kksy9b - we may be similar there! My biggest worry is a short LP so I was going to start Vitex next month. Other than that I started pregnacare this month :) hope the vitex and B6 help!

Great to see everyone's home and fitness goals ladies, nice we're all in it together :)


----------



## Laroawan

We're playing Dance Central Spotlight for the xbox one kinect. We just got the kinect for Christmas and love it. Little bit of a learning curve but great once you know the voice commands.

I really recommend the xbox one in general. We have all the current gen consoles because dh is a video game designer. We use the xbox the most because it has a lot of other built in functionality.

Hoping a new kitchen will isnpire us to maybe do a monthly/weekly dinner prep day. Just saw a listing for a nice townhouse just slightly out of our budget. 3 bedroom 2 bath. Would be nice to have a place we could grow into if we could make the budget work.


----------



## tverb84

Honestly Kaity I haven't really applied to jobs for a while plus I keep forgetting to edit my references because the cook I learnt from isn't at the Unemployed Help Centre.I am still going to keep him as a reference and leave his cell phone number on.

Last month the job counselor thought it would be a good idea if I went back in the kitchen at the UHC for more experience.I did but didn't even do much,all we did was sit in a classroom for four hours and did meals on wheels.When I was in the program we did meals on wheels pretty much so it was such a waste of my time to go for that one day.Suffice to say,I didn't go back after that because I didn't think I would of learned more than I already do about cooking. :shrug:


----------



## Jessica28

Kksy9b - DH was convinced another girl but lately he is not so sure! I can't imagine the sea of blue I will see if it ends up being a boy... No boys for 56 years in one family and 21 for the other would call for a huge celebration I think. Everyone would still be happy with a girl, just the same!

Had a lot of back pain earlier today. I will be glad when the 14th comes to have another appointment with my OB. Have a general appt. with my NP tomorrow, so excite to hear the babys heart beat once again!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm stressing out! My ds has developed an allergy to something and I'm not sure what it is.. But no matter what he eats, he breaks out in hives 5-10 minutes later. It's not a specific food either so I'm not sure..


----------



## krissie328

Oh Ashley! Your poor little guy. I hope he gets sorted soon and gets feeling better.


----------



## Ashley1021

Thanks! We seriously cannot catch a break! On the good side, one of my New Years resolutions was to keep a cleaner house. I deep cleaned Sunday and it's still clean! Lol. I've been picking up each night before bed, keeping on top of laundry, etc! I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone doing? I'm doing good except last night I slept on my right side the wrong way so my right shoulder and that side of my neck have been sore.On the bright side it doesn't hurt as bad as it did when I woke up!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laroawan

I'm having a similar problem! My neck is so sore today. Eventually gave me a headache which I can't seem to shake. Hope we can both sleep on a better angle tonight.


----------



## tverb84

My neck and shoulder are feeling a bit better!! :thumbup: I can move my neck on the right side more than yesterday.At first I had to move my whole upper body to look on my right side but I don't need to do that now!! 

Anyone have exciting/fun plans this weekend? Mine will probably be non-exciting as usual. :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm just taking my 3 hour GTT tomorrow which is going to suck but on the bright side the ILs are finally getting all of the stuff for Thea's nursery ordered this weekend. :happydance:
DH and I are also going to clean out the 3rd bedroom in preparation of the nursery items.


----------



## kksy9b

Sigh...I had a response all typed out and hit the wrong button

I'll go through tomorrow and retype to catch up with everyone

Have had a bit of a rough time here with a couple falls that gave Charles a partial black eye (poor kid fell twice into two different bedframes yesterday hitting the same eye). Then he woke up from nap today with a 102 fever. So just going to have a relaxing weekend getting him better. Its also going to be cold and snowy so great to stay inside! I foresee a lot of Toy Story in our close future :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no, poor Charles! I hope that he feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies! 

Nothing much planned for the weekend. Christian was sick earlier this week so nothing got done. So gonna give snuggles and clean the house. 

Kaity- I hope Charles feels better. It's so rough when they don't.

So we have decided to start clomid tonight. We are going to give it two rounds in January and February and then take a break if neither are successful until May.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck with your GD test Keely!! :thumbup:

Awww I hope Charles recovers quickly from the blackeye. 

I'm surprised I don't have any black eyes from how clumsy I am. :haha: Although I do get bruises from walking into tables,the wall etc. lol

I've never told anyone here this but in March it'll be twelve years since I last cut myself.I did it because I was depressed and it was the only way I knew how to cope with what I was feeling inside.I'm not going to lie I've had urges in the past to cut again and I don't think the feeling will ever go away 100%. 

That felt good to get off my chest.


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara - That was very brave of you to share and congratulations on nearly 12 years of being self-harm free. I know all too well what it's like to deal with depression and you should be very proud of yourself. In April I celebrate 5 years of being antidepressant free.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks Keely. :) I never took medication besides what I'm taking now and when I got my wisdom teeth out a few years ago.

Does anyone else watch football? My favourite team Seattle Seahawks won today against the Vikings!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Jessica-that is crazy that there haven't been any boys in so many years!! I'm sure everyone will be excited regardless! Good luck at your appointment and hope your back is feeling better :flower:

ashley- :hugs::hugs: have you had any more luck in identifying what he is allergic too? i hope things ease up for you and your LO soon!

krissie- i've moved you up to the TTC section now that you're taking the clomid. So exciting!! Where are you at in your cycle? FX'd you catch first time on clomid again like you did with Christian!

tara- congratulations! it is incredibly brave of you to share your story. i wish you all the best in your continued journey of recovery. I've suffered through depression in the past as well. I remember all too well how crippling and isolating it can be. You should feel incredibly proud of yourself for working through and getting better :flower: I do watch football but we are Chiefs fans here :)

Keely- that is amazing that you are coming up on your 5 year anniversary of being med free! many congratulations to you as well!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Charles has been fever free for almost 48 hours now, so that is a relief. His nose is getting stuffy again but overall is doing better. We had such a wonderful weekend- lots of time spent as a family. It was so cold out this weekend that we stayed in for the most part. We did run to the store so Ben could shop for some new pants. While he was trying clothes on, Charles and I went to the toy section and found a Buzz Lightyear....he LOVED this toy and just sat there for almost 20 minutes playing quietly with it. We are thinking if he stays interested in Toy Story we will do that as a theme for his bday party in April. I can't believe my baby is almost 2!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies.. I know it's been awhile, but I had to pop in to say hey. I updated my thread as well.. 

Tara, that's incredible. Celebrate everyday that you choose not to do self harm. I have a really good friend who is overcoming that and I'm so glad I can use you as an example for her that she can do it!

Keely that is awesome. I'm currently struggling with anxiety and have had a bunch of physical symptoms manifest because of it. I am really trying not to go on medication for it other than vitamins, it's just a slow process as mine is a result of PTSD from a second car accident.

In other news, my husband and I made the decision to get my mirena taken out. I'm scheduled Feb 5. We decided we are going to NTNP for a few months while I get my anxiety a bit more under control.


----------



## kksy9b

Good to hear from you gagrlinpitt! I'll go catch up on your journal next :thumbup: Congrats on getting the mirena out next month!! I hope you are able to continue to recover from the PTSD :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you ladies, it's been wonderful knowing that I can manage it on my own. :)

Gagrlinpitt - I'm sorry that you've been suffering from anxiety! I've heard that Zen coloring books work wonders as a natural therapy for people with anxiety. :flower:
Congrats on getting your Mirena taken out and moving onto NTNP next month! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> krissie- i've moved you up to the TTC section now that you're taking the clomid. So exciting!! Where are you at in your cycle? FX'd you catch first time on clomid again like you did with Christian!

Thanks!! I am on CD 4 and on my 3rd day of Clomid. So really just the beginning of my cycle. Having a bizarre period to so of course I am worried about that. :dohh:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thank you ladies.. While I'm very nervous about it.. I honestly think that it's time for my body to take a rest. This is my second mirena and total I've had it in for 8 years between the two.


----------



## krissie328

Gagrlinpitt- Good luck moving forward on your ttc journey. When I was pregnant with DS I remember it was the best time for my anxiety. I didn't care about anything. But as soon as I had him it came back worse. 

Tara- Congrats on almost 12 years self-harm free. What an accomplishment. 

Keely- So glad you are able to manage on your own now. 

I have dealt with depression most of my life and anxiety pretty bad. It has only been in the last few years I was able to actually identify the anxiety but now that I know it has been there a long time. I have considered medication, but I would like to pursue some counseling for it this year instead.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Thanks!! I am on CD 4 and on my 3rd day of Clomid. So really just the beginning of my cycle. Having a bizarre period to so of course I am worried about that. :dohh:

I had a really bizarre period the cycle I got pregnant with DD. It was very light and lasted 9 days if you count spotting. Good luck! FXed that you get pregnant right away on Clomid like you did with Christian. :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

krissie328 said:


> Gagrlinpitt- Good luck moving forward on your ttc journey. When I was pregnant with DS I remember it was the best time for my anxiety. I didn't care about anything. But as soon as I had him it came back worse.
> 
> Tara- Congrats on almost 12 years self-harm free. What an accomplishment.
> 
> Keely- So glad you are able to manage on your own now.
> 
> I have dealt with depression most of my life and anxiety pretty bad. It has only been in the last few years I was able to actually identify the anxiety but now that I know it has been there a long time. I have considered medication, but I would like to pursue some counseling for it this year instead.

The counseling for be has been really helpful, and the last three weeks were really good.. Then I had a slight set back this post Thursday. Mine has been all health related and really started Sept 2015 after a car accident (had a really bad one may 2004 that left me hospitalized). While this one was not nearly as bad physically, this one left me with some major anxiety and PTSD.. And it's been really rough.


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> I had a really bizarre period the cycle I got pregnant with DD. It was very light and lasted 9 days if you count spotting. Good luck! FXed that you get pregnant right away on Clomid like you did with Christian. :dust: :happydance:

Thanks!! Yea, this one has been so light. Even my heaviest day I would only classify as light- maybe medium flow. And I think it tapering off today. Which is odd for me, I usually have super heavy flow. But it must have been September they have been getting lighter and lighter. 



Gagrlinpitt said:


> The counseling for be has been really helpful, and the last three weeks were really good.. Then I had a slight set back this post Thursday. Mine has been all health related and really started Sept 2015 after a car accident (had a really bad one may 2004 that left me hospitalized). While this one was not nearly as bad physically, this one left me with some major anxiety and PTSD.. And it's been really rough.

Thanks, I had some couples counseling last spring and it helped a lot. We touched some on my anxiety and it really helped. I am hoping to get back in with the same counselor. I really found him to be helpful and we have an established relationship. He also did DH anger management and it has really helped.


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie-Isn't that what always happens? Hopefully it sorts itself out and you can ovulate and catch the egg this month! Its good that you're going to try for more counseling. I wish so badly I would have been able to go when I was going through my issues. I didn't have the opportunity when I was younger. And too proud as I got older. It took me 18 years to finally work through it all and move past it (or rather, learn to accept it and how it affected my identity).

Gagrilnpitt- :hugs: I'm glad you had a few good weeks. Setbacks are expected. As long as you keep pushing through them and Dont et it keep yubfrom continued healing, then you will get there in the end

I'm so excited as we start to see more people move over and get their BFPs! A big congrats to sarah and bakedbean who have both gotten their BFPs in the last few days!!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> I'm so excited as we start to see more people move over and get their BFPs! A big congrats to sarah and bakedbean who have both gotten their BFPs in the last few days!!

:wohoo:


Kaity- No it is not typical at all. But I am also thinking maybe its because all my cycles have been annovulatory since September that is causing the weird light periods. 

:shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Krissie-Isn't that what always happens? Hopefully it sorts itself out and you can ovulate and catch the egg this month! Its good that you're going to try for more counseling. I wish so badly I would have been able to go when I was going through my issues. I didn't have the opportunity when I was younger. And too proud as I got older. It took me 18 years to finally work through it all and move past it (or rather, learn to accept it and how it affected my identity).
> 
> Gagrilnpitt- :hugs: I'm glad you had a few good weeks. Setbacks are expected. As long as you keep pushing through them and Dont et it keep yubfrom continued healing, then you will get there in the end
> 
> I'm so excited as we start to see more people move over and get their BFPs! A big congrats to sarah and bakedbean who have both gotten their BFPs in the last few days!!

Congrats to the first :bfp:s of 2016! :happydance:
Holy crap, I just looked over the list on the first page and after PitaKat either Jessica or I will be the next to give birth in the group! That makes it feel unbelievably close. :wacko:


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- oh, I just meant it in a "of course when you go to try your cycles go wonky" kind of a way :) and you're probably right on the anvolatory cycles- mine were always very light as well.

Keely- I know! You are getting SO close now, I can't believe it!


----------



## krissie328

I have noticed sometimes often cycles go wonky when people start ttc. I always want to say that when I'm reading posts. Don't worry nothings wrong your just ttc so your body is being mean. :haha:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congrats to the ladies with their BFPs, so exciting!! And here for the ladies suffering depression and anxiety, it has been a big problem in my family. It sounds like counselling will be a big help though. When I have been at my worst I think it would have helped but I guess I wasn't ready to acknowledge it x


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- or the random "oh my period is late so I'll go spend a small fortune on a test. Only to get home and start spotting" :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Krissie- or the random "oh my period is late so I'll go spend a small fortune on a test. Only to get home and start spotting" :dohh:

Oh yes! I love that one too.


----------



## MissN8

So does anyone watch any good tv shows? I like American ones don't watch soaps.


----------



## krissie328

MissN8 said:


> So does anyone watch any good tv shows? I like American ones don't watch soaps.

I like American Horror Story but it's very adult. I also like Once Upon a Time, Bones, House, Game of Thrones, Star Trek Voyager, New Girl, Mindy Project, Fringe, and Freaks and Geeks. 

And now I just realized I watch to much tv.


----------



## tverb84

Kaity-Depression can be crippling and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.All I remember was that I felt dead and numb inside.The only way I would feel something was when I self harmed and I knew what I was doing was wrong.Along with that,I also thought of different ways that I could end my life but never attempted which I'm so glad I didn't do! 

Today I looked at my left arm and saw my scars.There faded but not very visible and I'm not going to lie,it's been a hard road to get this far.The last time I had an urge to self harm was in 2008 from what I remember and I think it'll always be at the back of my mind.

I think the Chiefs play New England this coming Sunday the 17th.It should be a good game!!


----------



## kksy9b

well, i'm really proud of you Tara to have found the strength needed to work through your issues, even if they never completely go away :hugs: It should be a good game! It will be a tough one to win but I think overall it's a great matchup! Who does Seattle play?

Miss N8- ATM, I like Once Upon a Time, Jane the Virgin, Nashville, Game of Thrones, Quantico, House of Cards (on Netflix). Right now i'm binge watching Person of Interest and am hooked! I've watched Bones in the past and it's a great show, though I haven't watched the last 2 seasons. Are you looking for ones to watch online or a current show to watch on TV?


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! I've officially moved over to TTC as I've had my birth control removed today. Can I still hangout with you ladies?! You're so awesome! 

I started bleeding a dark brown early this morning, had my birth control removed, so now it's bright red and I'm cramping. Should I count this as cd1?


----------



## Ashley1021

And I watch football, and am from Minnesota, it's safe to say I cried when we lost because of that field goal!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> Hi ladies! I've officially moved over to TTC as I've had my birth control removed today. Can I still hangout with you ladies?! You're so awesome!
> 
> I started bleeding a dark brown early this morning, had my birth control removed, so now it's bright red and I'm cramping. Should I count this as cd1?

Sounds like cd 1. Good luck in ttc and of course you're welcome here!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley1021 said:


> Hi ladies! I've officially moved over to TTC as I've had my birth control removed today. Can I still hangout with you ladies?! You're so awesome!
> 
> I started bleeding a dark brown early this morning, had my birth control removed, so now it's bright red and I'm cramping. Should I count this as cd1?

Of course you're still welcome here hun! Every one of us started out WTT here but most of us have stayed and supported each other even when we've moved over since we all move over at different times. It was basically meant to be a group for women that were either planning to TTC or give birth in 2016. :flower:

Kaity - That happened to me so often when I was WTT between DS and my current pregnancy and my cycles were so wonky from breastfeeding. It seemed like every time I bought a test I either started my period that same day or the very next day. :wacko:


----------



## Ashley1021

And now I've stopped bleeding completely! What is going on with my body?!


----------



## kksy9b

Of course you are welcome here!! The goal is for us to all stick together through the entire journey :) Hmm..it may take a little bit as your cycle regulates. Did the doctor say you could have some bleeding from the removal? Maybe your cervix or something was just irritated?


----------



## Ashley1021

She said I may have a withdrawal bleed- but I was bleeding way before removal and stopped an hour or so after! So weird. I'm crazy and took an opk, negitave of course lol. But we had sex tonight, just to cover our bases! Lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ashley1021 said:


> Hi ladies! I've officially moved over to TTC as I've had my birth control removed today. Can I still hangout with you ladies?! You're so awesome!
> 
> I started bleeding a dark brown early this morning, had my birth control removed, so now it's bright red and I'm cramping. Should I count this as cd1?

 congrats!! What type did you have?


----------



## Symphony7

I hope we all stick together through all of our journeys. :) 

I bought my tickets for my mother/daughter trip to France! Wooot! We leave July 30th, back august 8th. It is going to be amazing. Still have to book Mexico but will be doing that soon. This is going to be a fantastic summer!

In other news I'm off BC for the month. I ran out and my insurance got weird so I won't be getting it for another few weeks. I figured this would be a good test to see what my body will do for this month. Haven't had a breakthrough bleed yet...it's been three days. I will be going back on until July but I'm glad to get an excuse to see what happens, I haven't been off it in nearly 5 years.


----------



## Ashley1021

I was on the nexplanon, implant in my arm. It was a horrendous removal, an hour of digging around in my arm and four stitches.


----------



## jadzia36

So my husband changed his mind about TTC. Now he says he doesn't think we should because the baby might "feel left out" being so much younger than our other kids (they are 10 and almost 9 years old). The other thing is he has delayed ejaculation (can't usually ejaculate when we're intimate), and I've had 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies (only 1 successful pregnancy), AND the medication I'm on right now has apparently stopped my period (since October).

I don't have anywhere else I can talk about how disappointed I am.


----------



## krissie328

jadzia36 said:


> So my husband changed his mind about TTC. Now he says he doesn't think we should because the baby might "feel left out" being so much younger than our other kids (they are 10 and almost 9 years old). The other thing is he has delayed ejaculation (can't usually ejaculate when we're intimate), and I've had 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies (only 1 successful pregnancy), AND the medication I'm on right now has apparently stopped my period (since October).
> 
> I don't have anywhere else I can talk about how disappointed I am.

I am so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Kaity I think Seattle plays Atlanta if I'm not mistaken.I've thought of the perfect saying for a tattoo I want to get.It will say "not all scars are visible" which is so true! I have no clue when I'll get it done but sooner rather then later.I want to get it done on the inside of one of my arms somewhere.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ashley1021 said:


> I was on the nexplanon, implant in my arm. It was a horrendous removal, an hour of digging around in my arm and four stitches.

Oh goodness that sounds hideous. Thank goodness it's over with!! 

I am dreading my mirena removal


----------



## ARuppe716

I'm actually getting my Mirena out tomorrow! Was going to wait until April but am having weird side effect the last couple months with bad cramps, headaches, etc so I decided to remove it early. Not changing our ttc time frame though.


----------



## kksy9b

jadzia- :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry hun. I hope you all are able to talk and come to some kind of compromise. We are always here for you to talk to. It seems kind of sudden- has he been thinking this for awhile or did something happen?

Ashley- oh that sounds awful! Glad it's over for you!

Symphony- wonderful news about booking your vacation!! What part of France are you going to? You and your mom will have such a great time. I hope this month gives you a good idea on what to expect when you come off in July. You're getting close now!

Tara- sounds like a great idea that will carry a lot of meaning for you :thumbup:

Gagrlinpitt- i hope it goes smoothly for you hun and isn't painful or uncomfortable :hugs:

ARuppe- awesome news about getting your mirena out! One step closer to TTC!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ARuppe716 said:


> I'm actually getting my Mirena out tomorrow! Was going to wait until April but am having weird side effect the last couple months with bad cramps, headaches, etc so I decided to remove it early. Not changing our ttc time frame though.

I'd love to hear how that goes!


----------



## KalonKiki

Jadzia - I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I think that's a really crappy reason for your DH to want to stop, but that's because there is a 17 year gap between me and my youngest sister and I love her dearly. I'm sure that she doesn't feel left out as my brother and I spoil her and she's the sweetest little girl in the world. I actually have pretty big age gaps between most of my siblings and we all still get along well and love each other.

ARuppe - Good luck with getting your Mirena out! What an exciting step towards TTC. :D

Gagrlinpitt - I hope that everything goes smoothly when you get yours taken out and that it doesn't hurt or feel too uncomfortable. :thumbup:

Symphony - How exciting! Have fun on your vacation in France with your mom. :D


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm still not sure what's going on with my body! I stopped bleeding after removal, and now I keep feeling like I got it, I have that "wet" feeling, but it isn't there. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on with my bodtha stopped bleeding after removal, and now I keep feeling like I got it, I have that "wet" feeling, but it isn't there. I guess only time will tell.

Maybe what you had was a breakthrough or withdrawal bleed. I've heard of that happening a lot after women first get off of their birth control. Your body may need a little time to sort itself out before you're fertile again but hopefully it won't take long.


----------



## Symphony7

Six months today! :happydance:

And fittingly, my period started today. Four days on the dot after coming off the pill. Fits with what happened the only other time I came off it in the last five years. So I now know when I can stop it in July based on when we are going on vacation. Now to see how long it lasts. Funny, Ive totally forgotten what it's like...it's been so long since I've had one! :shrug:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm hoping my fertility returns quick! Hopefully anyway!


----------



## MissN8

Symphony - that's great news about your holiday. Am sure you can't wait. Also that will be good for you to see his your body reacts with taking a month off bcp. I hope your period isn't too bad. We really haven't that long left now.


----------



## MissN8

jadzia36 said:


> So my husband changed his mind about TTC. Now he says he doesn't think we should because the baby might "feel left out" being so much younger than our other kids (they are 10 and almost 9 years old). The other thing is he has delayed ejaculation (can't usually ejaculate when we're intimate), and I've had 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies (only 1 successful pregnancy), AND the medication I'm on right now has apparently stopped my period (since October).
> 
> I don't have anywhere else I can talk about how disappointed I am.

So sorry to hear that. Maybe talking things through again might help. I have a few siblings with large age gap and we got on great I don't think age matters.


----------



## tverb84

This morning I realized that I was ignoring my scars thinking that they would go away.Now I've accepted that they are a part of me and I'm ok with that. :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Got the Mirena out yesterday...quick and easy. Some small cramps but otherwise feel good! I'm hoping my headaches. Etc will go away now!


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- congratulations on your acceptance! I found that once I could accept that the things from my past are a part of who I am and embrace it, I finally felt free and could move on.

A- glad it went so smoothly! FX'd your headaches go away! I used to get cycle related migraines but haven't had them since I got preggo with DS...I've not missed them one bit!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ARuppe716 said:


> Got the Mirena out yesterday...quick and easy. Some small cramps but otherwise feel good! I'm hoping my headaches. Etc will go away now!

That is such a relief to hear.. I have been so nervous about it.


----------



## Symphony7

ARuppe716 said:


> Got the Mirena out yesterday...quick and easy. Some small cramps but otherwise feel good! I'm hoping my headaches. Etc will go away now!

Hope you feel better! Getting close!

I spoke too soon yestetday, was just a small bit of spotting but it's gone now. Hmm...


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe my niece will be six months old tomorrow!!! :wacko: She's growing up way too fast!!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry I haven't commented much on this thread! Have caught up now so just wanting to say hi again! Now it's 2016 it really feels like everything is so much closer.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi again FX! Happy to have you back again over here!


----------



## AliJo

Hey again ladies! Wish I could keep up with you! Life is always distracting. I'm just going to start talking like I never left! 

So, I am for sure trying in May. Which is exciting!! (Was iffy, but now I'm 100% sure) I think I'm going to get off the BCP end of March or early April and NTNP till May. When I went off the BCP once it took 8 weeks for my cycle to return. Till then I'm going to keep busy with nursing school and working on losing weight. Got a gym membership and feeling great about it so far! I will also be graduating in May! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on setting a date Ali! I moved you up to May...sounds like a great plan to come off in March/April and let your body adjust.

And congratulations on your upcoming graduation! What a big accomplishment!


----------



## krissie328

AliJo said:


> Hey again ladies! Wish I could keep up with you! Life is always distracting. I'm just going to start talking like I never left!
> 
> So, I am for sure trying in May. Which is exciting!! (Was iffy, but now I'm 100% sure) I think I'm going to get off the BCP end of March or early April and NTNP till May. When I went off the BCP once it took 8 weeks for my cycle to return. Till then I'm going to keep busy with nursing school and working on losing weight. Got a gym membership and feeling great about it so far! I will also be graduating in May! :happydance:

Wonderful update hun! Sounds like a lot of great things happening this spring.


----------



## AliJo

Thanks Ksy and Krissie! Yes this spring will be exciting!! I'm excited about this year. A lot is starting to come together for us and it's a great feeling!


----------



## tverb84

Today my niece Roxy turns 6 months!! I can't believe it!! 

This morning I texted Lindsay to see how Roxy's doing but she never texted back. I'm beginning to think she texts back when she feels like it.I can understand her being busy and all since she has a baby.At the same time it would be nice to know how my niece is doing.I don't know if I want to text her anymore when she hardly ever replies back. :shrug:


----------



## AliJo

tverb84 said:


> Today my niece Roxy turns 6 months!! I can't believe it!!
> 
> This morning I texted Lindsay to see how Roxy's doing but she never texted back. I'm beginning to think she texts back when she feels like it.I can understand her being busy and all since she has a baby.At the same time it would be nice to know how my niece is doing.I don't know if I want to text her anymore when she hardly ever replies back. :shrug:

That is crazy! I can't remember exactly if it was when I was creeping on the forum or just started posting that she arrived. Time flys!!

My first niece is about to arrive! :happydance: Last month I got to be there for my first nephew's birth as well! That was sure something.. really bad shoulder distocia but everything turned out great.

Also, forgot to add.. I get being upset over not hearing anything. I feel the same way when I get 'ignored'. I don't know her so I'm not making any assumptions but if I was her I'd be glad my family wanted to be so involved in my child's life!


----------



## ARuppe716

So Mirena removal was incredibly easy, not painful and very quick. I've had it in close a year and a half and really haven't had AF at all. I had heard that it may take a little time to return the way it was as the uterine lining gets thinned out. Well AF came with a vengeance starting yesterday! Guess that wasn't the case! Ugh... at least I can start tracking it and getting familiar with my cycles again.


----------



## AliJo

ARuppe716 said:


> So Mirena removal was incredibly easy, not painful and very quick. I've had it in close a year and a half and really haven't had AF at all. I had heard that it may take a little time to return the way it was as the uterine lining gets thinned out. Well AF came with a vengeance starting yesterday! Guess that wasn't the case! Ugh... at least I can start tracking it and getting familiar with my cycles again.

At least you aren't sitting around wondering when she will show! It took me 8 weeks to finally get AF after getting of the BCP. It drove me nuts. I don't enjoy her visits, but I'd rather have her visits than not know when she might show.


----------



## Ashley1021

so lucky you got yours right away! I'm waiting for mine, it hasn't even been a week yet lol. Maybe I'll catch the egg before my first period! Wishful thinking!


----------



## kksy9b

glad your removal went slowly and while it sucks to have AF, in this case, it's a great thing now that you know where you are in your cycles!


----------



## AliJo

Ashley - I'm pretty sure I remember you from my first pregnancy. Our due dates were pretty close!


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! I'll be joining you in WTT. We made a one month try this month and weren't successful. So now we'll be waiting until the spring, probably April or May. I have a LEEP procedure next week, which I hear will put us out of TTC until at least the next cycle. And then almost everyone in DH's family has birthdays between September and December, so I'd like to try to have our kiddos outside of that time window. Though, I'm feeling very impatient and I want babies now!


----------



## kksy9b

Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can move you. Sorry that this month was unsuccessful for you but hopefully it wont take long in the spring! What is a LEEP procedure? And I hear you on wanting to avoid certain times for more birthdays. We only have my BIL, SIL niece and nephew that live by us. My niece and nephew are both in March. And then in April we have what is dubbed "birthday week" with BIL, DS, SIL and DH all within 7 days of each other! I am really hoping to avoid March and April!


----------



## ser523

kksy9b said:


> Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can move you. Sorry that this month was unsuccessful for you but hopefully it wont take long in the spring! What is a LEEP procedure? And I hear you on wanting to avoid certain times for more birthdays. We only have my BIL, SIL niece and nephew that live by us. My niece and nephew are both in March. And then in April we have what is dubbed "birthday week" with BIL, DS, SIL and DH all within 7 days of each other! I am really hoping to avoid March and April!

Thanks! 

So I had an abnormal pap, which required follow up testing and a biopsy. Which also unfortunately came back abnormal. I showed as having moderate to severe (CIN II to CIN III) cell changes on my cervix, which CIN III is the most severe before things turn into cervical cancer. I'm also HPV positive for one of the two bad strains. :( Because of all that, they recommended a LEEP, which is a minor surgical procedure where they both remove the abnormal cells from my cervix and send them for testing. It's supposed to be very successful, but since your cervix needs time to recover, you're not supposed to TTC for a while after. But yea, I'm having that on Tuesday, which as much as people reassure me that things will be fine, I'm rather anxious about it. I'm sure my anxiety will increase the closer I get *lol*

Ah, the birthday window. It's ridiculous. So September = BIL, FIL, my mom, DH's oldest nephew; October=SIL, Me; November=DH's 3rd nephew; December=DH, MIL, DH's 2nd nephew. It's so crowded! I bet there's even something I'm forgetting! *lol*


----------



## kksy9b

Oh gosh! I hope things go well for you next week and they are successful and the healing process goes smoothly :hugs:

Crazy how birthdays can get all bunched up! I was hoping to try for a fall baby but timing just doesn't work. So we are going for a winter one instead :)


----------



## Ashley1021

I know I just had my birth control out Monday but I'm getting anxious! Lol. I've been doing opks every day to try and guesstimate if I will ovulate and when, and they have all been completely negitave. I'm getting frustrated! Lol


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: did your doctor give you a timeframe of when you could expect your cycle to kickstart again?


----------



## Ashley1021

She said usually within five weeks. Last time it came a couple days after so this is new


----------



## ser523

Ashley1021 said:


> She said usually within five weeks. Last time it came a couple days after so this is new

I think a lot of women get withdrawal bleed after coming off of bc, so that might have been what happened the first time. But I know it can take a bit for your cycles to back to normal, so be patient. And even if you jump right into a regular cycle, you wouldn't O until somewhere in the middle. I actually don't O until CD17 and have a shorter LP. Good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome ser523! :wave: :flower:
I hope that your LEEP procedure goes well. I had mild dysplasia once and also needed a biopsy for it but had a completely normal pap 6 months later and so far haven't had the same problem since. I think this was 4 years ago if I remember correctly. I hope that everything turns out to be okay and that you're able to TTC as normal once your cervix has healed. :hugs:

I'm so excited that so many ladies are getting off of their birth control now. We'll have :bfp: everywhere before we know it! :happydance:


----------



## Symphony7

Ashley1021 said:


> I know I just had my birth control out Monday but I'm getting anxious! Lol. I've been doing opks every day to try and guesstimate if I will ovulate and when, and they have all been completely negitave. I'm getting frustrated! Lol

I'm in the same boat. I had some spotting on Wednesday and nothing since. Last time I had a withdrawal bleed 3 days after. It's been a week.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

See23rd, good luck with your LEEP. My first ever pap was abnormal and I had to have a colpo (what you just had), it was dysplasia but scary none the less. I worked at an obgyn for five years and saw my step dad do a lot of LEEP procedures. He would take out a cone shaped piece of the cervix with the abnormal cells and surrounding tissue. Don't be surprised if you bleed a bit.. 

Think of it this way, if they do find something, better to catch it early!


----------



## ser523

Thanks for all the support, ladies! It means a lot :flower:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm having some light brown tinted discharge today, wonder if AF Is on her way...


----------



## kksy9b

Hopefully it is Ashley so you can move in to properly TTC!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Fingers crossed for you Ashley! :D there's so much security if you know what's happening with your cycles x


----------



## Ashley1021

It was only when I wiped and now it's gone! I just wish she would show! lol


----------



## kksy9b

Darn! Hope you get a clear AF soon!


----------



## Ashley1021

I splurged for the clearblue advanced fertility monitor!


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good and I went to see Eddie Money last night with my mom.Her aunt gets certain tickets for free at the casino here.

I honestly can't wait to get my tattoo done!!! I still want to look up online different fonts for tattoo's and I found two I like in microsoft word.Does anyone here have a tattoo or tattoo's?


----------



## Ashley1021

I have four tattoos!


----------



## ser523

Ashley1021 said:


> I splurged for the clearblue advanced fertility monitor!

That's what I have! I like the convenience of them and that I don't have to try to guess if one line is darker than the other.



tverb84 said:


> How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good and I went to see Eddie Money last night with my mom.Her aunt gets certain tickets for free at the casino here.
> 
> I honestly can't wait to get my tattoo done!!! I still want to look up online different fonts for tattoo's and I found two I like in microsoft word.Does anyone here have a tattoo or tattoo's?

I have two! One on my shoulder and one on my hip.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :wave:

Sorry I haven't been updating much. I've been super busy with kids and their activities, doctor and dentist appointments, college appointments...it seems to be never-ending. :wacko: This upcoming week is going to be the busiest yet. But on the bright side, it makes time go by quicker. I've got my first ultrasound on Friday and it cannot come soon enough. I'm incredibly nervous and excited. 

Hope you all are doing well :flower:



tverb84 said:


> How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good and I went to see Eddie Money last night with my mom.Her aunt gets certain tickets for free at the casino here.
> 
> I honestly can't wait to get my tattoo done!!! I still want to look up online different fonts for tattoo's and I found two I like in microsoft word.Does anyone here have a tattoo or tattoo's?

I have three tattoos - my son's name and birthdate on my left shoulder, my older daughter's name and birthdate on my right shoulder, and my younger daughter's name and birthdate in the middle with a set of angel wings behind.

I plan on getting quite a few more tattoos, but I have to wait on that for a while.


----------



## Laroawan

Hi everyone,

Back in town. My withdrawal bleed came a day early today. Fxed everything will regulate soon. If things are normal that would put estimated next AF on Feb 14th.


----------



## kksy9b

No tatooes here Tara- what kind are you thinking of getting?

Aidens- good to hear from you hun! How are you feeling??

Laro- great news :thumbup: hopefully things regulate for you quickly and you get a wonderful BFP instead of AF for valentines day!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have one tattoo so far, on my right shoulder. I'd like to get more at some point, I've had this one for 5 years now.


----------



## krissie328

I have two tattoos. 

Hi aidens! Good luck at your appointment Friday. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks ladies :flower:

I'm feeling okay. I don't feel hungry at all again, which kind of sucks because I really like food :haha: I'm on medication for nausea now, though, so I've been able to eat enough to stay healthy at least. I'll definitely come update after my appointment on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry you've been sick enough to needs meds..but its such a great sign that baby is doing well in there! Have you announced to anyone yet?


----------



## aidensxmomma

We told my grandma and my brother and SIL almost immediately after we found out. And I told three of my friends. OH told his boss (who is one of his friends) and a few other people at work. Last night my mom guessed, so know she knows too. We had meant to wait until around 12 weeks to tell anyone, but I have a really hard time keeping my mouth shut when I have exciting news. :haha: After the ultrasound, we'll tell OH's dad and step mom and my dad. We'll also probably tell the kids around that time, too. Then everyone else will find out whenever I decide to announce on facebook.


----------



## kksy9b

I find it too much fin to keep it a secret for too long lol...glad its going well letting everyone know!


----------



## Ashley1021

I tested last night with the clearblue fertility monitor and got a circle- not likely to ovulate. Just now I got a bold smiley, not even flashing which means peak fertility! We bd last night, and just now!


----------



## tverb84

Kaity-I want to get a tattoo on the outside of my right arm between my elbow and wrist saying "not all scars are visible".I'm going to look on google for different font ideas.

It was really hard for me not to say anything on facebook when I found out I was going to be an aunt.I didn't post anything until after my dad found out.


----------



## AliJo

My niece arrived via c-section on the 17th! 6lbs 11oz and 18.5 inches long. She's doing well, although my sister-in-law is having complications.

They were planning on inducing the 21st, but SIL started having a fever and her stomach was tender to the touch so they worried the amniotic fluid was infected. Baby wasn't doing too good when they went to get checked out, but after they gave oxygen and started an IV she looked better. Since they were worried about infection and I believe some other things they went ahead and delivered her.

Now my SIL is showing signs of HELLP syndrome. They started her on magnesium last night and if her platelets kept dropping they were going to give her some. My brother is freaking out over it all. They're in they Air Force in Florida so there is no family around so I feel horrible about the lack of support. I wish I could just hop on a plane and get down there.


----------



## ser523

That sounds awful, AliJo! Prayers for healthy mom and baby!

Ok, ladies. I'm on my way to my surgery now. I'm hoping everything goes well, that they get all the abnormal cells and that there aren't any complications. I'd appreciate any positive thoughts or prayers you could send my way. 

Hope you're all having a good Tuesday!


----------



## Ashley1021

Hope everything goes well for you today!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your brand new niece but sorry about everything going on with your SIL, AliJo! I hope that she gets well soon and that everything turns out to be okay, keeping your family in my thoughts. :hugs:

Ser - I hope that everything goes well today! Good luck hun, you're in my thoughts. :hugs:

Well I'm supposed to have 2 week appointments now but my OB was on vacation during week 30 so we made an appointment in advance for yesterday and he ended up coming home from his vacation with the stomach flu so we had to reschedule my appointment for Thursday. On the plus side I got the results back from my 3 hour GTT and everything is normal so I don't have GD! :happydance:


----------



## AliJo

Thank you guys!

Last I heard she was starting to improve! I haven't heard back after her last blood draws, but I'm sure she's getting better. 

Ser - Hope everything goes smoothly and you recover quickly!

Kalon - Great news!! Sorry your appointment got pushed back, but sounds like things are going great!


----------



## tverb84

I can't believe it's been a year already since I had my first seizure!


----------



## BSelck24

ARuppe716 said:


> So Mirena removal was incredibly easy, not painful and very quick. I've had it in close a year and a half and really haven't had AF at all. I had heard that it may take a little time to return the way it was as the uterine lining gets thinned out. Well AF came with a vengeance starting yesterday! Guess that wasn't the case! Ugh... at least I can start tracking it and getting familiar with my cycles again.

Oh this is so good to hear!! My Mirena removal is scheduled for March 1st so once February hits I will be on the countdown!! I still get a light period every month so it will be interesting if my AF comes at its usual time or directly after the Mirena removal?

Best wishes!! :dust:


----------



## ARuppe716

I think you should get your period as scheduled. I believe I was due for mine a day or two prior to removal. So I think the removal just kick started it into actually coming. It was short lived and lasted 3 days. But at least it was something so now I can start charting!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ARuppe716 said:


> I think you should get your period as scheduled. I believe I was due for mine a day or two prior to removal. So I think the removal just kick started it into actually coming. It was short lived and lasted 3 days. But at least it was something so now I can start charting!

Did you have a cycle on yours? I'm on my second one and I didn't have any type of cycle until about three months ago when my anxiety war of the charts. Since November I've had one or two day(s) a month of spotting and they have been about 27 days apart which I'm going to assume is my period..


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- co grants on being an aunt again!! It really is amazing. My oldest niece is 15 and it's just been wonderful watching her and the others (I have 6 total with the youngest age 6) grow up. So so scary about your SIL. Glad to hear she is showing some signs of improvement!

Ser- :hugs::hugs: I hope that everything went smoothly! What does the recovery time look like. I really hope they got all the abnormal cells

Keely- congrats again on not having GD! :happydance: 

Tara- wow! I can't believe its been a year already! Are you still on your medications for it? Will that be for the rest of your life or are they hoping to be able to control it another way?were you able to find any font ideas for your tattoo?


----------



## ser523

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. :flower: It went fine, other than some anxiety I had before it all. They put me to sleep for it, so when I woke up it was over. So far I haven't had any cramping, but I've heard that that can happen.



kksy9b said:


> Ser- :hugs::hugs: I hope that everything went smoothly! What does the recovery time look like. I really hope they got all the abnormal cells

Thanks! The doctor said no DTD for two weeks. I also asked her about when we can TTC, but she was very unclear. I don't particularly like this doctor, she very wishy washy and never seems to want to give me her medical opinion. She was pretty much like well, some people say you should wait a bit but the studies to support that aren't that good. You could wait 6 months or you can just do what you think is best. :dohh: Not those exact words, I'm paraphrasing, but over all, very unhelpful. She was like that when discussing my abnormal biopsy results too.

I'm considering switching ObGyn practices again, but I've already switched once and now I'm out of referrals from friends. I left all my doctors back home when I got married and moved to MA. There are a bunch of other doctor's at this office, so I can just request not to see this particular one but then with babies and labor, you get whoever is on call. :/ I don't know what to do.


----------



## kksy9b

Hmm...you can always set up consultation appointments so that you can kind of interview different doctors before making a decision. That's what we did when deciding on a pediatrician. Sounds like you can start trying anytime after 2 weeks to me :)


----------



## ser523

kksy9b said:


> Hmm...you can always set up consultation appointments so that you can kind of interview different doctors before making a decision. That's what we did when deciding on a pediatrician. Sounds like you can start trying anytime after 2 weeks to me :)

I was talking to DH about the possibility of doing that, but I feel like I would feel weird! *lol*

I'm ok with waiting a little bit, DH and I were thinking of the spring, but that's not 6 months! The original plan was the summer, but I'm eager to start things sooner with these abnormal results. Like, I want to make sure we have our babies now, just in case something happens with my health later, you know?


----------



## KalonKiki

I can completely understand wanting to try sooner for health reasons. This time I had a 1 year stretch of time that we would possibly TTC in and we ended up trying the very first cycle I would have wanted to and got pregnant right away. I was nervous about asking DH since he'd been annoyed with me bringing up baby #2 in the past but I was so happy when he said yes. I think it's worth it to take the leap and ask when you want to as your OH might surprise you. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

I would start ttc as soon as you feel comfortable. I think spring is a reasonable amount of time to heal.

I'm trying hard not to stress about ttc and go with the flow. But I am really failing! It's like I made up my mind I want to get pregnant and now I'm obsessing. I'm really hoping it happens this cycle or next.


----------



## tverb84

As far as I know,I'm on the medication for two more years.I've been a bit lazy at looking at fonts. :haha: Some of them look the same to me. :shrug: I did find one on microsoft word that I like and might use it unless I find one I like online.

Last night I had a dream that I wanted to use an opk to track my period. :rofl: I have no clue why I would dream about that or why I would use an opk to track my period.


----------



## Ashley1021

I had such a vivid dream last night! The first dream I've remember since I was pregnant with DS! 

I was pregnant with twin girls and was in labor and the nurse kept checking me telling me how many cm I was and I was bouncing on a ball! Lol


----------



## krissie328

My birthday is in March. So I have arranged for my mom to take ds over night. So now I am trying to decide what to do. I kinda want to go to a spa. I've never been and since it's my 30th I figure something special would be nice.

I'm also thinking I'm going to look into laser hair removal. I'm thinking I'm going to set up a consultation soon.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> My birthday is in March. So I have arranged for my mom to take ds over night. So now I am trying to decide what to do. I kinda want to go to a spa. I've never been and since it's my 30th I figure something special would be nice.
> 
> I'm also thinking I'm going to look into laser hair removal. I'm thinking I'm going to set up a consultation soon.

Which day in March? My DD could end up sharing a birthday with you as any day in March is fair game for her to arrive. :D
I hope that you do get to do something lovely for your big 3-0. My DH just celebrated his back in November. I would kill for a spa day right now but our tax returns are pretty much spoken for so I don't think I'll be able to have one anytime soon.

Oddly enough 2 years before I got pregnant with DS I had dreams about having him and about 2 years before this pregnancy (when I was pregnant with DS) I had dreams about having her. It's crazy how they can work sometimes. 2 months prior to getting pregnant with DS I had 2 :bfp: dreams in a row; one was that I took a pregnancy test at home and the other was that I was told I was pregnant by a male doctor. When I actually got pregnant with him I used the same brand of test in the first dream and then when I set up an appointment with my female primary care physician at the time to confirm my pregnancy she wasn't available so they gave me a male doctor instead and he confirmed my pregnancy!


----------



## krissie328

My birthday is March 28th. 

Those are pretty crazy dreams. Before ds I had a few dreams about having a baby boy. But since him I've had a lot of dreams about a second one. They bounce back and forth between a girl and boy, but mostly a little girl that is a clone of my ds in personality and very close in looks. And she's always about 8 months and playing with ds.


----------



## ser523

Agh, I'm feeling really antsy today. I want to start TTC now, I want babies now! *lol* but I don't want to add to the clusterf*** of birthdays in the Sept-Dec &#55357;&#56877; 

DH says he understands but he totally doesn't lol he just doesn't have the pressing need that I feel, you know?


----------



## KalonKiki

It is really hard to wait. I can't tell you how many times I felt impatient to just go for it the last couple of months that we were WTT but I'm so glad that I waited until after our wedding as planned. We probably could have tried the cycle before the wedding as I O'd shortly before our wedding day and I wouldn't have gotten a :bfp: until after the wedding but I was really proud of myself for waiting until after. It also would have been a different baby and I'm so in love with my sweet Thea already, I can't imagine things playing out differently than they have. It may be dragging now but when the time comes you'll be glad that you waited and didn't "add to the cluster-f**k of birthdays between September and December" lol. It's also good to give your body that time to heal after your surgery. April will be here before you know it. :D


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm getting so impatient too! I want to be pregnant NOW and I just stopped birth control 10 days ago! It's strange how when you want a baby you want them immediately!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm getting so impatient too! I want to be pregnant NOW and I just stopped birth control 10 days ago! It's strange how when you want a baby you want them immediately!

Yep! This is exactly how I'm feeling.


----------



## Ashley1021

I decided to look back at my notes from before I got pregnant with ds. It appears after birth control removal I got a period 26 days later, that lasted 5 days. Then I got my next period 22 days later and had a positive opk on day 12 of that cycle, and that's when i conceived ds!


----------



## tverb84

This has nothing to do with dreams but every June we have fireworks here and last year Lindsay's nephew Liam was born on firework night.His dad Lindsay's brother was also born on firework night in June but on a different date.If that's not an amazing connection with your child then I don't know what is!

I've been thinking of getting a tattoo with my niece's birthdate on the inside of my left wrist with her initials.Does anyone think that's weird?


----------



## AliJo

My SIL is doing better, but she had another fever last night so they're keeping her and giving her more IV antibiotics. I'm sure they're ready to go home, but rather she stay till she's well so she doesn't get thrown back in the hospital! 

I'm really hoping all of the cousins grow up together and are close because of it! I have some great memories with some of my cousins and it's too bad we all grew apart! Doesn't help that my brothers and I are kind of in an odd age group. Pretty much all our first cousins are quite a bit younger or quite a bit older depending on the side. 

I've been bad/lazy. I needed to pick up my BC a week ago. So I've been off of it for almost 2 weeks (1 being the inactive pills.) It's not like I haven't been to the store. I simply don't want to wait a half hour and I keep forgetting to order them online. I guess I'll do that now and pick them up tomorrow. 

I also get the impatient part. Since I set a month I've been really impatient. Maybe I'm just trying to hasten things by "being lazy." :haha: I'm going to be good though and wait. I've been hitting the gym and counting calories. Might as well get in shape so I'm ready to go! 

Tver - I don't think it's weird. I just think that would be something to bring up to the parents first to see how they feel about it.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm there with you ladies in the impatient department. As soon as I figured out that I am good and ready to be pregnant...I just want to be already!

Ali- glad to hear your SIL is doing better and hope she gets to go home soon

Ashley-oooh! good thing you had your notes. FX'd your body does the same thing and you find yourself preggo soon!

I have dreams all the time but have only had one about the next baby. I don't know if baby was a boy or girl but it was a dream about Charles meeting them and it really was amazing. Can't wait for it to happen for real!


----------



## tverb84

Anyone else excited for The Xfiles on Sunday? I sooooo cant wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm hoping AF is on her way. I was up with a teething toddler, (he's getting 4 at once) and some serious cramping last night! It would be awesome so I could start tracking properly and stop guessing about ovulation!


----------



## AliJo

Ashley - Hope your toddler cuts those teeth fast!! My son did the same thing and was cutting 4 at once. It also seems that as soon as one breaks through he has more coming! Currently trying to get one molar to finish cutting and I'm pretty sure he has an incisor trying to come in. 

My SIL is having symptoms once again so they're keeping her longer. :/ They don't know what is wrong.


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? Any fun weekend plans?

I have no plans this weekend. Just trying to rest and keep my mind off ttc. I'd like to organize my craft room but I'm finding that is an unlikely accomplishment. I'm thinking that might be a spring break goal. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- hope he gets those teeth in soon...I know how rough it can be. Charles used to cut all his in clusters. I thought the 6 teeth were bad until the next bundle of 8...I'm glad he's had all his teeth since 15 months (besides 2 yr molars). 

Ali- oh no! I hope they can get her better soon :flower:

Krissie- that sounds like a fun project when you have a week off! 

Ben and I went and saw the new stars wars movie. He really liked it but I thought it was just okay. I've never been a huge fan. But it was so nice to go on a date with him! We got home, ordered pizza and watched toy story with Charles. Tomorrow we are just hanging out. I think we may finally go get our wedding rings resized. They are way too big and we haven't been able to wear them for a couple months. Next week is bens last week at his current job. Once he switches over, it will be no time at all before we are trying! We may NTNP in March, depending on what the due date would be (anything after Dec 20th would be fair game). So not much longer at all!!


----------



## krissie328

Christian teethed in clusters too. He has had all his since he was 16 months. 

Kaity you will be trying in no time at all! I can't believe how fast time is already going this year.


----------



## tverb84

I have no plans this weekend other then going to the gym tomorrow and visiting my grandma.Lindsay and Roxy might come over tomorrow!! :happydance: I honestly can't wait to watch The X-Files tomorrow night!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- it was terrible going through it but isn't it nice to be "done" with teething now!? And thanks...now that I know we may be NTNP in March, it makes the rest of the wait so much easier. Even if we don't wind up doing it, I don't feel like I'm going crazy anymore! Is this a clomid cycle for you? What CD are you on?

Tara- I hope you get to see them tomorrow! And enjoy watching the X Files!


----------



## krissie328

I am so glad to be done with teething! My nephew is teething now.

I did take clomid this cycle. I am cd 16 and got my positive opk today. So hoping I do o in the next day or so. I'm thinking I might tonight as I've been having lots of pinching going on my left ovary.


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!! Fingers crossed for you and hope that you get lucky and catch on the first clomid cycle again!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hey ladies! Not up to much weekend, just had my best friend's mum's birthday party yesterday which was nice! Kksy9b, so excited that your TTC is getting closer! I know it's really hard to think about anything else lol. DH is going to speak to his manager to see if there's any flexibility in him going away, fingers crossed! Krissie, good luck with the clomid! Are you TTC this month? X


----------



## Ashley1021

I totally thought AF was on her way! I had cramping for like 10 hours yesterday! Then it just stopped with no sign of her


----------



## kksy9b

That sounds like a nice day curiosity! Hopefully your DH can have some flexibility!

Ashley- oh how frustrating...I hope she shows up soon so you can start your first official cycle!


----------



## Ashley1021

It's so frustrating. I feel SO sick today. I'm pretty sure it's all my hormone levels straightening out, but it's so frustrating!


----------



## krissie328

I am trying this cycle curiosity. Hoping for my temp to rise tomorrow.


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I did see Lindsay and Roxy today!!! <3 :happydance: She can feed herself her own bottle,doesn't cry as much as she did a few months ago,better hand to hand coordination,she watches us more now,tries to crawl,interested in different things now,she even tried to pet one of our cats and she tried her put her soother in my mouth when I was holding her! :haha: At her six month appointment she weighed in at 15 lbs and got her shots. Her hair is coming in more now and it's amazing how much she grows every time we see her!! She can also hold her head up and sit up on her own pretty good!! :thumbup:


----------



## ARuppe716

Hope you all are well! I was right in the middle of that crazy blizzard this weekend...ended up with 29 inches of snow! I had a crazy dream the other night that we had another baby. I kept putting the baby down and forgetting whereally I put it! Haha. 
No lasting effects from my Mirena removal. I think my body has dropped a little water weight and my mood and health seem better. Still have a ways before ttc (october) but we've been talking about it a lot lately and I'm excited that we are getting closer. It's weird to think that this time next year, I may be pg!


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you got to visit with Roxy Tara! Sounds like you had a nice time

A- great news about the minera removal going well and not having lasting effects :thumbup: These next few months are going to pass by so quick for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Alright gals. So we used to play a few games/surveys on this thread here and there but we haven't done so in a long time! So I thought we could start with re-hashing an old one because we've had a lot of new members join us in the last year and a half! Please feel free to participate, even if you remember doing it before..I know my answers changed!

Name: Kaity
Age: 28
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: 2
Status: Together 12 years, Married 8
OH's name: Ben
Occupation: SAHM (used to be an accountant)
Reason WTT: DH is changing jobs in February and we want to avoid a holiday baby. So waiting until late March/April to start
Location: Missouri, USA
Favorite thing about OH: His courage and resilience. He has been dealt a hard hand at different times throughout his life. He has continued on to become a wonderful man who loves deeply, works hard for his successes and tenderly cares for his son. He is the best man that I know.
Favorite thing about yourself: I'm a very loyal person 
Have any names picked out?: Claire Therese-Lynn, Calvin John...neither are set in stone, we just like them
Favorite activity: Snuggling and playing with my son, cooking, spending time with friends and family
Random fact: I've lost 68 pounds since my son was born and ran my first 5k last fall after 3 months of training


----------



## Ashley1021

So this morning I took a pregnancy test! The faintest of faint line appeared! My oh even saw it, but I think it was an evap. Just didn't look right to me.


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> So this morning I took a pregnancy test! The faintest of faint line appeared! My oh even saw it, but I think it was an evap. Just didn't look right to me.

Fx for you Ashley!!


----------



## kksy9b

fingers crossed for you ashley! Do you have a picture?


----------



## krissie328

Name: Kristina
Age: 29
Children you have/want: Have: 1 Want: 2
Status: Together 11.5 years, Married 10.5
OH's name: Geoffrey
Occupation: School Psychologist
Reason WTT: We are currently TTC. 
Location: Idaho, USA
Favorite thing about OH: He is very compassionate. 
Favorite thing about yourself: I am hard working and usually achieve my goals when I set them. 
Have any names picked out?: Girl: Alice Rose, Boy: Ezekiel Merritt (Not 100% on the boy name.)
Favorite activity: Reading 
Random fact: I would like to get my PhD someday.


----------



## Ashley1021

You can't even really see it in the picture! It was a blue dye- so I'm going to wait a few days and try again. Didn't realize I was buying blue dye!


----------



## kksy9b

Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## Ashley1021

It's starting to bug me. If my positive opk was a true positive, I would've been 8dpo when I tested yesterday. But I'm pretty sure it was an evap or faulty test so I'm not gonna be happy lol!


----------



## tverb84

ARuppe716 said:


> Hope you all are well! I was right in the middle of that crazy blizzard this weekend...ended up with 29 inches of snow! I had a crazy dream the other night that we had another baby. I kept putting the baby down and forgetting whereally I put it! Haha.
> No lasting effects from my Mirena removal. I think my body has dropped a little water weight and my mood and health seem better. Still have a ways before ttc (october) but we've been talking about it a lot lately and I'm excited that we are getting closer. It's weird to think that this time next year, I may be pg!

We didn't get any snow here! :thumbup: I did see on the news that some people were snow boarding in Times Square in NYC.


----------



## tverb84

How's everyone doing? This thread has been pretty quiet. I'm doing good. :)


----------



## AliJo

Busy with nursing school. SIL got out of the hospital Monday. They think it was HELLP. Glad they're finally home. They might come visit around Easter, but Florida to Iowa is a long drive for a young infant. They won't fly I'm sure. 

Other than that.. just been going day by day. Test tomorrow that I'm not the least bit ready for. Trying to get my son in bed so I can study. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tverb84

How did your test go today?


----------



## krissie328

I hope your test went well AliJo.

I decided today to take the day off and do something for me. I organized my craft room and hung up my pictures. I can finally get in there and start getting my quilts done. I have at least 5 I want to do this year. And ideally I'd like to do 7. I also have a ton of scrapbooking to catch up on of ds.

We are getting a good dose of snow right now. Maybe school will be cancelled tomorrow. ;)


----------



## tverb84

We haven't had much snow this winter. :coffee: Last winter we had A LOT of snow way more than I can ever remember.On Superbowl Sunday we got so much snow the schools were closed which hardly ever happens here.My mom couldn't go to work because we got so much snow and her car couldn't even be moved from the driveway.


----------



## tverb84

Today I talked to a woman who works in the financial aid office at the college and said there would be no problem in applying for a program in September!!!! :happydance: I was thinking of applying to the Educational Support program.Before I do that I need to get my transcripts with my latest marks because I need a grade in grade 12 english in order to apply for the program.


----------



## AliJo

I passed! That's all I care about. Her tests are usually covered by her notes really well, but this time they didn't do the job. I hit several questions thinking "What the heck is this?!" Guess I need to try to hit the book on top of the notes. It's so hard to do both though.

We're suppose get a blizzard Tuesday. Bit nervous about it because I need to be at a clinical that's an hour away from 2pm to 10pm. I'm afraid it will be bad on the way back. Wednesday we go again, but it'll most likely cancel. If our school cancels it cancels. I'm sad about that for a couple of reasons. 1) I'll have to make up time because it'll go over the allowed 16 hours. 2) It's at Blank which is really good peds hospital in Iowa. We won't get the time back there. 

Tver - That's exciting! Hope the process is smooth for you. I get annoyed dealing with that stuff.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on passing! :thumbup:

You can call me Tara.Everyone else does. :)

My mom and I got to see Roxy today! She had a leather jacket on and looked so cute!! <3 :cloud9:


----------



## arturia

I'm apparently not on this list. Care to add me for June 2016 #1?


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! Sorry I've been off on this thread for the last couple of days. I will go through tomorrow and catch up with everyone. Hope you all had a nice weekend...we had a great couple days! Ben starts his new job tomorrow so just anxious for him but otherwise all is well. So glad it is finally February and I can say that we may be trying next month and for sure by the month after next!!! I think the next couple months will be full of party planning for DS's bday... I've for sure decided on a Toy Story theme so time to hit pinterest up and start planning! It will be a nice distraction to get through the rest of the wait


----------



## MissN8

Pinterest is the best. I spend hours on it haha.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. Friday is coming so quick and I'll be moving to NTNP... &#128064;&#128561;


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm not pregnant! I don't think. Lol. Got a bfn yesterday. Today and yesterday I got a blinky smiley face on clearblue opk, I also got a solid smiley on January 18th. I'm thinking my body may have geared up to ovulate and then it didn't, or maybe it was a false positive. We haven't bd in a week, and won't be able to tonight either. Hoping for tomorrow though. For sure when I get my peak smiley!


----------



## tverb84

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Well ladies.. Friday is coming so quick and I'll be moving to NTNP... &#128064;&#128561;

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of the ladies TTC/NTNP this month! :dust:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Thanks ladies!


----------



## tverb84

So my af decided to start today.I had such a craving for chocolate today and gave into it earlier.I'm going to have some ice cream too soon can't wait!! :haha: Does anyone else get pain in their pelvic area while standing too long when their af visits?


----------



## krissie328

I get that pain Tara. It actually started after I had ds. But now I get it every time.


----------



## tverb84

I was in the drug store when I felt it while looking at pads and thought I would have to sit down because it hurt that much.


----------



## kksy9b

Finally getting to catch up!

Ali- i'm so glad your SIL was released. it must have been so scary but sounds like all is well now! Hope your test went well...just got to your next post that you passed, congrats! how is your final semester going? I hope you were still able to get to your clinical today!

Krissie- Way to go on getting your craft room organized and pictures hung up! I have a giant pile of pictures waiting to go up, just haven't gotten to it yet! Best of luck with the quilts and scrapbooking! I always find crafty projects fun but they can turn stressful for me if it gets too complicated or if there isn't a step by step instruction manual lol

Tara- we have been having a light winter here as well. There have been several very cold and windy days, but enough 50 degree weather that we've been able to get out and play too! That's great that you're thinking of going back to school in the fall! How long is the program? Ideally, what would you like to do once you are done with your education? It seems like you've been able to spend a lot of time with Roxy lately, which is awesome! How is she doing?

arturia- hello and welcome! :hi: I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. What are your reasons for waiting?

MissN8- I know! I used to be on there all the time finding ideas but once my DS was born, didn't have the time to do the projects I found so I stopped looking. But I love to go back on to help with party planning!

Gagrlinpitt- Friday is so close!! Congrats on gearing up to start trying! How are you feeling about it?

Ashley- :hugs: I'm sorry hun but it sounds like your body is trying to get that egg out so hopefully it catches soon!

AFM, things are going great! Talked with DH tonight and he knows that I'm set to ovulate (fingers crossed everything stays on track cycle wise) at the end of March and is on board with trying a little early! So I've updated my ticker to move it up a month and it's down to 6 weeks left!! Ahh! I'm not sure we will try too hard in March because of the due date being around Christmas and I"m not completely positive I want a holiday baby (but if we got lucky the first try, well then it's just more of a reason to celebrate!) I am just going crazy not doing something to work towards trying and thankfully my DH is accommodating and is letting us move it up a couple weeks. Otherwise I wouldn't be ovulating until the end of April and I don't want to wait that long! lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Kkys- I'm excited but nervous... This is a whole new chapter and it's so huge lol. I asked my hubby not to make any plans for Friday night because I don't knew how I'm going to feel after having it removed. I hadn't had a real cycle in 8 years and when I got the last one taken out, they put a new one in the same day. That was over two years ago almost three ABD I remember the pain being awful.


----------



## tverb84

The program is two years long and after I finish I want to work with children in the classroom as a educational assistant.

Roxy is doing really good! On Saturday she was wearing a leather jacket and she even has leather pants. :haha: There's a holiday here on the 15th called Family Day so we're planning on doing something with my mom's aunt.She said she would like to see Roxy since she doesn't get to see her very much.Hopefully Lindsay and Roxy come over this weekend again.


----------



## Ashley1021

No period and no positive pregnancy test yet!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> No period and no positive pregnancy test yet!

Fx for you Ashley!!


----------



## arturia

tverb84 said:


> So my af decided to start today.I had such a craving for chocolate today and gave into it earlier.I'm going to have some ice cream too soon can't wait!! :haha: Does anyone else get pain in their pelvic area while standing too long when their af visits?

Always, it made working retail (when I did it) during af not very fun.


----------



## arturia

kksy9b said:


> Finally getting to catch up!
> arturia- hello and welcome! :hi: I've added you to our list (second post). Please let me know if your dates change and I will update. What are your reasons for waiting?

The dates actually changed right after I posted that. We're doing NTNP in April with trying in earnest in June. (maybe) Our reasons for waiting are because we are moving into a new house (The first one we will own, a newly constructed townhouse in a new part of town) either end of May or start of June. 

Our reasons for going NTNP in April are because that's when my BC is finished. Condoms don't really work for us so his first thought was that I should get a prescription until June, but then I was reading all about how some folks don't get their cycles back to normal right away, plus I wanted to check to ensure I'm o-ing normally and learn other details about what my natural cycle looks like. Originally after that we were just going to 'abstain', or use other methods to enjoy each other's company, but my broodiness convinced him otherwise. We're just going to enjoy ourselves if we want, haha.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? Hubby and I will be starting NTNP the second week of March. I'm a little nervous little excited.


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- hope you get an answer soon!!

Arturia- how exciting that you got to move it up! I've updated you on the list :thumbup:

Mattsgirl- hello and welcome! I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I can update you. We are starting right in that time too...its coming up so soon! Will this be your last baby or are you hoping for more?


----------



## Mattsgirl

We're thinking at least 2 more. Then kinda see how we feel after that. Also probably depends on how long it takes. With our first it took us 2 years to conceive but our son was only 10 months old when we found out we were expecting our second.


----------



## kksy9b

I think its awesome that you want a big family- I hope it is a quick TTC journey for you for #3! This is our last baby and I have conflicting feelings about it honestly. I'm just trying to enjoy each step for what it is!


----------



## KalonKiki

I would love 4 if pregnancy didn't suck so much and if Colin was open to it (I'm pretty sure he's not even open to a 3rd right now). :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea my husband is the oldest of 8!! :haha: He loves having a big family. Personally I can't handle all of the craziness when all of his side gets together (4 of them are married and there are 9 grandkids between everyone) So we made a compromise of at least 4. 

Now that I'm back on BnB I'm thinking about moving it up to this month. My DH says whenever I'm ready and now I'm getting excited again.


----------



## Mattsgirl

KalonKiki said:


> I would love 4 if pregnancy didn't suck so much :

That's the only reason we took a break after our daughter. I wanted my body to myself for a little while. Not having to get up 5 time a night to pee. Not getting kicked in the whoha all the time. I wanted time to get back in shape and feel good about me.


----------



## KalonKiki

For me it's mostly terrible morning sickness, I had it really bad until 21 weeks with both pregnancies and I'm not sure I can cope with it again. I'm actually #4 out of 10 (between 4 parents) but DH is only #1 out of 2 so he's not as big a fan of the idea of a big family as I am. I'm not keen on one as big as mine but 3 or 4 kids would be lovely I think. DH is happy with 2 for the time being though. If we do go for a 3rd it likely won't be until mid to late 2018 that we start trying.


----------



## tverb84

My dad's side is pretty big.I have 10 cousins and most of them have children, two of them had babies last year and I can't even keep count on how many great grandchildren there are including step-great grandchildren. :haha: :wacko:

My mom's side isn't very big.I only have four cousins but the extended family is big.We don't talk to all of them plus we only saw them at the New Years Day Party we used to go to.


----------



## Ashley1021

After four days of a blinky smiley I got a solid smiley! Woo hoo! Hopefully I ovulate this time!


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck and lots of baby dust Ashley! :dust:


----------



## arturia

I used to feel like I would be happy with a big family myself, I would dream of myself as if I were my grandmother, who had seven children. We always had huge Christmas and Thanksgiving parties before she passed away. I myself had no siblings (that lived with me) and was almost always lonely as a child. (Technically I have a half brother from my mom but he lives on the other side of the country.)

On the other hand, raising kids is so expensive I don't think more than two will ever be in the budget, even if we wanted more.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck Ashley!


----------



## krissie328

I always wanted 3 or 4. Then I had DS and quickly realized I couldn't cope with that many. I am pretty sure we are done at 2 but I told DH I might consider a third. But if #2 turns three and I don't want any more than we are done and one of us is getting sterilized.

We are opposite of most couples I think. DH really wants three and I only want 2.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So I think I've decided to have this be my last round of BC instead of doing 1 more. I just have this terrible feeling that it's going to take a while to get my cycles back to normal. So my last day taking the pill will be Monday. :thumbup: I don't think I will tell DH yet because I don't want him to get too excited just yet. :shhh: Kinda want the first cycle for me just to figure out what my body is gonna do without all the man questions.


----------



## krissie328

Mattsgirl said:


> So I think I've decided to have this be my last round of BC instead of doing 1 more. I just have this terrible feeling that it's going to take a while to get my cycles back to normal. So my last day taking the pill will be Monday. :thumbup: I don't think I will tell DH yet because I don't want him to get too excited just yet. :shhh: Kinda want the first cycle for me just to figure out what my body is gonna do without all the man questions.

Good luck hun!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. My IUD is officially out. Not bad at all actually. My doctor asked me to use protection until I get my first cycle. I'm starting my prenatals today (thank goodness they have omega in them) and he's going to check my thyroid as well. He asked me to stay away frm high mercury fish, lunch meat, raw meat, and unpasteurized cheese and milk. 


He is not putting me on iron until they do blood work and told me I don't need the extra calcium/magnesium vitamin either.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck to those are starting to ttc. :dust:


----------



## AliJo

I feel like May is so far away and I'm getting impatient with all these ladies starting to TTC. I don't think it will take that long though. Almost a week went by in February and I didn't really notice. That's what happens when I'm so busy. Another full week next week as well! Also I decided not to get back on BC. Since it takes me about 2 months to start having cycles and I'm not sure if they'll be normal right away. We're just being careful. It's not like we don't plan on having another one anyways so if something were to happen we're okay with it. 

So my first day at the pediatric hospital went pretty well! Some cute young ones which I hope get well very soon! One of things where you love seeing them, but you want them to go home because means they're doing better. I kept telling myself I would get through the whole rotation without crying. FAILED! It's okay though because she deserved the tears and the small amount of love I could offer her in the time I was with her. 

Also, baby dust to those TTC!!


----------



## Ashley1021

I got this with FMU! AM I PREGNANT?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ashley1021 said:


> I got this with FMU! AM I PREGNANT?!

That looks like a bfp to me..


----------



## Ashley1021

It came up within two minutes! I'm kind of crapping my pants.


----------



## krissie328

Does it have color in person? It looks gray. Just like the one I got this morning. I'm so confused because there doesn't appear to be any pink. It's even dried with a line. 

I really need to stop buying these frers.


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- hope the wait goes by quickly for you...I'm the same way with it feeling forever away!

Ashley- definitely a line there! I can't tell in the picture if there is color to it. Is it pink IRL? I've heard of people getting evaps with the new FRERs. Hoping it's your BFP!


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes! It's very pink in person!!


----------



## Ashley1021

This may be a better pic!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> This may be a better pic!!

Definitely pink! Congratulations.


----------



## krissie328

I got my bfp this morning as well! I'm still not believing it. I need a digital before I will believe it.


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats to you too! I just got a pregnant 2-3weeks on a clearblue digital!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- congratulations!!!! Second pic absolutely is pink and amazing that you got confirmation on the digi!! H&h 9 months to you! I'll get you update on the front page and just let me know your due date and I'll add :)

Krissie- OMG! Pictures?? Congratulations!!! And you thought you were out for the month :) so so happy for you dear that the clomid worked first cycle again! H&h 9 months to you!!


----------



## krissie328

Due date is October 17th!

The picture isn't great but I promise it's there in real life!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-128249-1454776832.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kksy9b

100% see it hun...I'm so excited for you!!

How did your DHs react krissie and Ashley?


----------



## Ashley1021

I just found out this a.m. And he's at work! So I picked up a shirt that says greatest big brother ever. I'm going to put him in it tonight and see how long it takes for him to notice ds in the shirt!


----------



## krissie328

My husband is totally excited. More so than me fore sure! I'm scared and excited and a whole lot of in shock.


----------



## kksy9b

Love the shirt idea Ashley! You'll have to post his reaction once you tell him!

Krissie- I'm sure the shock will wear off in a few days and then the excitement will show up :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Omg congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

I am totally freaking out!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats to you both that's so exciting!

Ashley wasn't this your first cycle off of bc? (I could be wrong I went back and read a lot of old stuff)


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes! I had my birth control taken out January 11th! I didn't even have a period!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ashley1021 said:


> Yes! I had my birth control taken out January 11th! I didn't even have a period!

You had a paraguard right?!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats to both of you on your :bfp:!!!! :thumbup:

Krissie-I have no clue what I'm supposed to look for in your picture. :haha: I see the purple line but nothing else. :shrug: 

This might be tmi but does anyone else get dry/itchy down there after their af has finished? I hardly have any cm after mine ends.


----------



## Ashley1021

I had the nexplanon implant in my arm


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Krissie and Ashley! H&H 9 months to you both! :happydance:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ashley1021 said:


> I had the nexplanon implant in my arm

Ahh gotcha. I just had my mirena removed on the 5th.. So I'm wondering what to expect.


----------



## krissie328

Well ladies it's official!
 



Attached Files:







20160207_071335-1-640x473.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Krissie that's fantastic


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Krissie. Hoping for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Omg! Congrats to Ashley and Krissie! :happydance: I forget to check the thread for a couple days and come back to find bfps! :haha:

AFM - I've been so, so busy. I started college at the end of January and life has just been a whirlwind since then. Time is passing by so quickly. It's both good and bad. I've been checking the thread when I get a chance to come on the forum, but I haven't had much time to reply. I really hope you all are doing well :flower: How much longer does everyone have until starting TTC?


----------



## Ashley1021

Yesterday and today I've been so nauseous and have such a bad headache. I hope this isn't how first tri is gonna go. First tri with ds was a breeze!


----------



## kksy9b

Aidens- good to hear from you! Good luck with starting college...wishing you all the best! how is your pregnancy going so far? Doing well here...about 5 1/2 weeks left on my wait and i can't wait to start trying!

ashley- :hugs: i know it's hard and hope you are able to find something to help ease it up a bit. Do you have your due date? i can update the front page for you


----------



## aidensxmomma

Ashley - I hope first tri isn't rough on you the whole time. :hugs: I had a super easy first tri with my son ans well and it's just been getting worse each pregnancy since :dohh:

kk - 5 1/2 weeks...that's not long at all! I hope that the time passes quickly for you! :thumbup:

Pregnancy is going alright. I'm exhausted and constantly nauseous and have to be careful about what I eat all the time, but some days are starting to get better, so I'm hoping the nausea at least goes away soon. The exhaustion is really making it hard to want to go to my 730am classes, too :haha: But generally, I expected all this so I'd say everything is going well. I have my next ultrasound on February 18 and I can't wait! After that we will be telling my kids and I'm so, so excited for that. 

Although, I talked to them about names for future siblings (they know that me and OH might have kids someday) and they've come up with things like Squash, Princess, and other random things. They have come up with some "real" names as well, but those are all names of their classmates or tv show characters. I don't think they're going to be a great source of inspiration. :rofl:


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks aidens, it will go by quick enough. We moved it up a month so now it feels super close! I'm always conflicted of wanting it to be time to start and not wanting to wish that time away. So compromising with myself of focusing on other things, mainly Charles' speech therapy and bday party planning!

Glad the nausea is starting to ease up a bit for you. I think mine went away around 10/11 weeks and hope yours does the same! I bet your kiddos will be SO excited! Are you all going to find out the gender?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aidens .. That's exciting though that you are letting them be part of the process. I'm sure it'll go smoothly from here on out. I was going to ask the same question if you are staying team yellow...



kksy9b said:


> Thanks aidens, it will go by quick enough. We moved it up a month so now it feels super close! I'm always conflicted of wanting it to be time to start and not wanting to wish that time away. So compromising with myself of focusing on other things, mainly Charles' speech therapy and bday party planning!
> 
> Glad the nausea is starting to ease up a bit for you. I think mine went away around 10/11 weeks and hope yours does the same! I bet your kiddos will be SO excited! Are you all going to find out the gender?

It's coming very soon though!! How old is your son again?


----------



## kksy9b

He will be 2 in April


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> He will be 2 in April

That's always a fun age..


----------



## aidensxmomma

We're definitely going to find out the gender. I'm way too impatient to wait. :haha: I love the idea of staying team yellow, but there's no way I can hold out that long. I have my 20 week ultrasound scheduled for the second week of April, I believe.

kk - My son will be 8 the same day your son turns 2. :) Aiden wants a birthday party with friends this year and I'm at a complete loss at what to do or how to even start planning. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

So nice to hear from you aidens!! I hope you start feeling more energetic as 2nd tri gets here.


----------



## kksy9b

I really love this age. He is independent and does a lot of things on his own. He is super fun to play with and yet he still wants to be a super snuggle bug and give lots of hugs and kisses...for me, its a lot better than the baby stage :)

Aidens- I think its great that they share a birthday :) at that age, I would see if there is a local place you could go- a play place, trampoline park, roller rink, bowling...whatever he likes to do. That way the kids can burn all their energy off and have tons of fun.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> I really love this age. He is independent and does a lot of things on his own. He is super fun to play with and yet he still wants to be a super snuggle bug and give lots of hugs and kisses...for me, its a lot better than the baby stage :)
> 
> Aidens- I think its great that they share a birthday :) at that age, I would see if there is a local place you could go- a play place, trampoline park, roller rink, bowling...whatever he likes to do. That way the kids can burn all their energy off and have tons of fun.

I'm excited to eventually have our own to experience that with. We have friends who all have children around that age that I'm like an aunt to..


----------



## tverb84

Congrats Krissie!! :thumbup:

Last night my mom and I saw Roxy.She's sick right now,her lips and nose are bleeding.She was her regular self but a bit more fussy which isn't a surprise since she's sick.

Does anyone know if it's normal for a baby to bleed from their lips or nose?


----------



## krissie328

Poor Roxy! She sounds miserable. I've never experienced bleeding from the lips or mouth. Maybe dehydration? I'd probably see her pediatrician.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I am excited to report I started bleeding today.. I didn't expect my cycle to start this soon, but three days from my IUD removal... Here I am. No cramps or sore boobs yet but this us exciting as I hadn't had a cycle in almost 8 years from my mirena...


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies! Aah so excited for you Krissie and Ashley! Congratulations! Such amazing news to come back to!! I hope it's a very happy and healthy 9 months :D I look forward to following your journeys on here. I am really happy to say we're moving back to TTC next month! DH had a chat with his boss and although he will be away some weeks here and there he will be allowed to stay at home. So happy right now :D hope you're all well ladies x


----------



## krissie328

That is great news curiosity! I'm so glad things are working out for you.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks Krissie, you too! I bet you're so happy your pregnancy happened so quickly :)


----------



## krissie328

I am so excited we got pregnant on our first round of clomid again!


----------



## tverb84

Lindsay did say she was going to bring Roxy to the doctor yesterday but never ended up going.Hopefully that's a good sign! My mom just told me earlier that Lindsay is over at her brother's looking at their new puppy they might adopt.She didn't tell me if Roxy was with her or not. :shrug: 

Last week I texted a friend of mine that it felt like we haven't talked for a while.Her response was that she's only talking to people if she has plans with them etc. and was in a bad mood when she replied.It just felt like she was taking it out on me when she texted back and it did hurt my feelings a bit.The thing is,a few years ago we stopped talking because she told me she was only talking to people that were helping her get her daughter back.Now it feels like deja vu and it's happening again.I don't even know if I still want to be friends with her anymore again. :shrug:

What would you ladies do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## Symphony7

Wow! Was gone a few days and came back to BFPs! How exciting for both of you. 

I've been super busy getting the house ready to sell. So excited now, I can't wait to get it on the market. Looking like two weeks before open house, eek! I've been working nonstop and am so excited to get this done and move into the next house. 

I had my first period after being on BC for nearly five years. I am very grateful that I got my period at 28 days on the dot. Pretty sure I ovulated on day 14 based on CM but I didn't temp so I don't know for sure. Since I have that information and I need to see what's happening with the house first, I went back on the pill so there's no worries. I don't notice that much of a difference on it and I gotta say, don't miss having a period at all. I figure I will at least enjoy the next couple of months without having to worry about it.


----------



## Ashley1021

The doctor said I'm due October 16th. Her dates just don't add up to my ovulation tests and what not. I think I'm five weeks, she thinks I'm four weeks. I'll have an ultrasound March 22nd to confirm it!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck Ashley!! :thumbup:

I've decided to end the friendship I mentioned in my last post mainly because it doesn't feel like she cares about being friends as much as I did.Plus I already gave her a second chance but it didn't work out.I'm just tired of people letting me down after giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about losing a friend Tara, but I think in the end it will be for the best. So scary with Roxy! I have never heard of that kind of bleeding before and hope she can get her to a doctor!

Sympohy- great news about your cycles! One less thing to have to worry about. Good luck with the house! It's SO nice once its all said and done. When are you hoping to have it up?

Ashley- updated the front with your EDD :thumbup: how are you feeling so far?


----------



## tverb84

We haven't heard much since we saw them on Sunday so hopefully she's feeling better!! No news is good news I guess.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm feeling pretty Crappy! I'm exhausted and nauseous. I never felt this way with ds! I'm also having some back pain and cramping. I remember feeling awesome first tri with ds. This is all so new!


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: its all a good sign that baby is growing as they should but I hope you can get some relief :hugs:

Krissie- how are you feeling hun?


----------



## krissie328

I've been alright. I'm very crampy all the time. And hungry! I want to eat everything. I'm starting to get more exhausted. But thankfully Christian is doing better sleeping, so fx he stays that way. 

This pregnancy is already so different. I'm hoping it's a good sign for a pink bundle! 

Tara, I'm sorry about your friend. But I think you made a good decision. :hugs:

Symphony, I'm so happy your cycle was perfect!

Ashley, hope you feel better hun.


----------



## kksy9b

FX'd for you krissie that you get your pink bundle! So happy to hear christian is sleeping a bit better for you. Hopefully it keeps up!

Tara- I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## krissie328

He slept through the night for the second time ever! It was so lovely.


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Fingers crossed he keeps it up!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

I took another test today because I'm terrified of having a miscarriage. I was so happy that my test line was stronger than the control line!! 

4 weeks 5 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tverb84

I definitely see two lines Ashley!! Congrats!! :thumbup:

It was a hard decision to end the friendship but it is for the best.I didn't even tell her anything just deleted her off my facebook and her # from my phone.


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> I took another test today because I'm terrified of having a miscarriage. I was so happy that my test line was stronger than the control line!!
> 
> 4 weeks 5 days!

Great lines Ashley. My lines are still pretty faint. I won't lie it's making me so nervous.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm sure all will be well. I so hope ds sleeps tonight. He was up 4 times last night asking for milk. I really need to take the bottle away; but I don't know how.


----------



## krissie328

I don't know how either. I've tried several sippy cups and he just refuses and then cries. :nope:


----------



## Ashley1021

My ds will drink milk from a sippy at daycare, but at home it has to be in his "babo"


----------



## tverb84

Do you have any upcoming dr appointments Krissie?


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Do you have any upcoming dr appointments Krissie?

Not until March 10th.


----------



## skycastles

Hi again ladies :)

Just dropping by to update that I got my bfp this morning so I'll be expecting an October baby too.


----------



## krissie328

skycastles said:


> Hi again ladies :)
> 
> Just dropping by to update that I got my bfp this morning so I'll be expecting an October baby too.

Congrats!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!! H&h 9 months to you!! Let me know your EDD and I can get you updated in the front. 

Loving all these BFPs rolling in ladies...let's keep them coming!


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats. So exciting! This is a lucky thread!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats skycastles! :happydance: 

I've had an exciting weekend so far. Last night I brought my kids to their dad's since it is his weekend. I fully expected (and was looking forward to) a night alone since OH has to work. Well this morning I woke up to a text from my ex saying that he had been robbed last night so I needed to come get the kids. Fortunately everyone is okay and the kids don't seem too upset but I am beyond irate. The asshole who broke in had the nerve to not only steal from my ex, but he stole some of my son's stuff as well :growlmad: I just can't believe how low some people can be. Tonight I'm planning on having pizza and movie night with the kids along with some special Valentine's Day cake and hopefully the good memories we make tonight will help overcome the bad memories from this morning.


----------



## krissie328

Oh aidens how frustrating! I hope your new plans help them overcome that event. :nope:


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness! So glad everyone is safe


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad you're kids are ok Aidens. :thumbup: Our house was broken into before so it can pretty frightening.

Congrats skycastles on your :bfp: :)

This morning I had a dream about Roxy where she was 4 or 5,she was glasses and said my name! :cloud9: One of the best dreams I've had in a long time!! <3


----------



## krissie328

I am miscarring this baby. :cry:


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> I am miscarring this baby. :cry:

I'm so sorry krissie :cry: Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## skycastles

krissie328 said:


> I am miscarring this baby. :cry:

I am so sorry to read this, krissie. :nope: Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm so sorry krissie. Are you bleeding??


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm so sorry krissie. Are you bleeding??

Yes, started last night.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh krissie...I am so so so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Krissie I am so so sorry. Here if you ever need to talk :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tverb84

Krissie this sounds cliched but I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: A cousin of mine had a miscarriage about 13 years ago then went on to have two more healthy children.There's always hope for the future! :)

Anyone do anything exciting this weekend? It's Family Day here tomorrow so we're going to visit my grandma and my mom's aunt.We're also going to see Roxy!! :happydance: I can't believe she'll be seven months old tomorrow!! :wacko: She's already growing up fast!


----------



## Ashley1021

Doctors are unsure of how far along I am. I had severe cramping tonight so went to urgent care. They did hcg draw and ultrasound. 

Ultrasound showed a sac measuring 5w 3 days. There was no fetal pole or yolk sac seen. My hcg levels were 2,586. 

Is this normal? They gave me no insight and just kind of said miscarriage. I'm so nervous


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- you are so early. I would wait for a trained prenatal tech or doctor to do a second ultrasound. Fx that's the case and there's nothing wrong.

We went to deadpool tonight. I had a great time and it's just what I needed. I have tomorrow off and I'm going to relax and read while Christian is at daycare.


----------



## Ashley1021

I don't know if they will offer me a second ultrasound. I just emailed my doctor. I'm feeling nervous! 

I'm glad you got to enjoy yourself this evening!


----------



## kksy9b

ashley - :hugs::hugs: i hope things are okay and you can get some answers soon

krissie- glad you were able to get out and take your mind off things for a bit :hugs:

tara- it's crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Krissie - I'm glad you were able to go out - we saw Deadpool last night too, I thought it was great!

Ashley - good luck with it all, I hope you get an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm just hoping everything will be ok. I had cramping and bleeding with my now 17 month old ds!


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing?

I am struggling some today but trying to snap out of it. 

The weather has been so beautiful. I am thinking Christian and I are going to draw on the driveway tonight. I finally found some chalk and it is square so it won't roll. Which is great since our driveway is quite slanted. 

Cause while I enjoy playing with him all he wants to play is cars and that is starting to drive me batty. :wacko:


----------



## Ashley1021

I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 29th of this month, and blood draws tomorrow night. I'm so nervous


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi krissie!

It's understandable that you're struggling. I know that through all of my losses, there were good days and there were bad days. Keeping busy helped me out a lot, but there were some days I just needed to let myself be sad. I hope you're able to find things that help you feel better :hugs:

I'm so jealous that you have nice weather where you can go outside and do things. It's supposed to be a "good" week this week - the temperature here is supposed to go up to the low 40s. Right now it's 25F and snowing, so not so nice. 

AFM - I'm so, so tired today. Unfortunately for me, lack of sleep tends to trigger my migraines and that's exactly what's happening. :nope: I'm going to try to sleep it off in a little bit. 

Yesterday was exciting for my kids - Aiden lost a tooth at school yesterday and Mady lost her tooth while we were relaxing at home after girl scouts. The tooth fairy was broke this morning :haha: This weekend we are planning on going to visit family, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks aidens. I have been doing a lot of organizing which always helps me process. But today is my first day back to work and to much thinking time on top of bad cramps. 

Our weather is mid 50s and sunny. It's so nice. My yard finally melted it's snow. Suppose to rain Thursday but otherwise 50s all week to the weekend!


----------



## tverb84

I had a really good weekend! :happydance: Yesterday we went to my mom's aunts for Family Day and we all got to see Roxy! :cloud9: I took some really cute pictures of her and she's even smiling in one. <3 When I put my phone in selfie mode she took a picture of herself. :haha: She's too cute!!!! <3 <3 <3 :cloud9:

Earlier I had an urge to self harm again and honestly I really thought I was going to give in but I didn't! I put an elastic band around my wrist so I've been flicking that so the urge has subsided for now. 

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## krissie328

I am glad that you were able to resist the urge to self harm Tara. :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone has been doing well! Been super busy. I need time to relax, but it's one thing after another. 

I did get my first AF after stopping the BCP. I can now start watching my cycles! I'm curious if they will be different than before my son. I can't even remember what they were. I'm pretty sure they were about 25 days long because I remember being irritated that they were shorter than normal. Time will tell! Although, that's a bonus when TTC!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry Krissi.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm so sorry krissi. Just saw about the loss.


----------



## AliJo

Krissie - I'm sorry for your loss!! I didn't read anything last night and was just quick replying. Hope you find comfort and peace!:hugs:

Tara - You're stronger than your urges so don't let them get the best of you! 

Ashley - hope today's blood draw goes well!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. :hugs: Today is a much better day.


----------



## tverb84

Instead of giving into the urges I flicked a hair tie against my wrists and that helped quite a bit! I have a few red marks on my wrists but it's better than more scars. :thumbup: It surprised me by how fast the urges came because they've never been that strong in a long time.


----------



## kksy9b

Good for you for resisting the urges to self harm Tara :flower:

Krissie- I'm glad today has been a better day for you :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Kaity. It was a much better day. DS kept me very busy as he was just naughty from the time he woke up until he went to bed. 

I am slightly alarmed as my bleeding has gone to spotting. I'm only on cd 4. I've noticed my bleeding has been very short since September. 3-4 days max with only 1 or 2 days of heavy bleeding. It makes me worry my lining isn't very thick, especially where I'm on clomid and that's a side effect.


----------



## Ashley1021

I had my levels rechecked and they were 8,870! They were 2,500 on Sunday evening. Before the blood draw my doctor said she would be more than comfortable if they came back around the 6,000 range. She has faith this will be a successful pregnancy and my ultrasound on the 29th will show a baby!


----------



## kksy9b

great news ashley!!!

krissie- is there something they can do to test your lining to see where it is at?


----------



## krissie328

Great numbers Ashley!


Kaity- they can check it with an ultrasound. But who knows if they will. My doctor didn't want to monitor me for 3 cycles. :/


----------



## fxmummyduck

So much to catch up on in here!

Krissie, so sorry :( massive hugs. I had threatened miscarriage (bleeding) with my lo it's so scary.

Congratulations to the ladies with bfps!

How is everyone else doing with waiting?

Good to be back, this move has taken up all my time!


----------



## krissie328

Now that my bleeding has stopped I am so not wanting to wait until May. :haha: I know DH will be happy either way so I guess we will probably just ntnp (even though I take my temp to know if I ovulate or not). 

In other news my doctor's nurse doesn't think there is anything wrong with my lining. She said since I had the lighter periods before starting clomid for several cycles it is probably because my cycles have been shorter than they were in the past. Meaning less time for excess lining to build up and causing shorter, lighter periods.


----------



## kksy9b

That makes sense with the lining krissie. Glad you were able to get an answer on it!

I wouldn't want to wait either :) is there a reason you need to wait for may for another clomid cycle? Let me know if you want me to move you back to the NTNP :)


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> That makes sense with the lining krissie. Glad you were able to get an answer on it!
> 
> I wouldn't want to wait either :) is there a reason you need to wait for may for another clomid cycle? Let me know if you want me to move you back to the NTNP :)

Well I would like to avoid a December/January due date. Plus I am still wanting to lose a bit of weight. And the thing really keeping me motivated is it if I have a Feb-April baby I can take maternity leave and then summer break which would mean 4-5 months off with the new baby. Which just sounds amazing. I went back to work with Christian was 6 weeks old and it was just so horrible leaving him. By 3 months I felt much better and so I want him to be a minimum of 3 months before going back. 

So for now I am WTT until May. We may ntnp this month but will most likely prevent March and April.


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie - I'm glad you're feeling more positive. :) I understand not wanting to wait to try again. After my loss in September, I was thinking that OH and I would wait a month or two to try again. We didn't. Once I was done bleeding and had a couple days to think about it, I decided I didn't want to wait. That would be really awesome if you were able to get the 4-5 months off with baby instead of having to go back after 6 weeks. I can't imagine how hard that must have been to do. Also, I'm glad they gave you some answers about your lining. What they said makes sense.

AFM - I had an ultrasound today along with some blood tests. I'm pretty sure they were checking for the risks of chromosomal abnormalities. They said they would call me with the results, but the doctor didn't say anything during the ultrasound, so I'm guessing things looked okay so far. 

Baby was moving around a ton, which was nice to see. The doctor let us listen to the heartbeat as well - It's the first time I've gotten to hear it since I got pregnant so it was a really great experience. If you all want, I'll post a picture. :) If not, I completely understand.

I think we're going to tell the kids today and I'm really excited and nervous about it. Then after that we still have to tell my dad, OH's mom, and my ex. Not really looking forward to telling any of those three to be honest. After we tell them, we'll probably be announcing on facebook as well. I'm still undecided about that, though.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Aidens!! I am so happy you had a great ultrasound. Are you going to be finding out the gender?


----------



## aidensxmomma

We will most likely be finding out. I don't have the patience to stay team yellow :haha: 20 weeks is plenty long enough to wait.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad you had such a great U/S! You'll have to let us know how it goes telling everyone! 

I would love to see the picture, but maybe put it in a spoiler? That way for someone that its hard to see has the choice? I know there have been times during my wait that I've been sensitive to it and other times where I'm not.


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? After we didn't get that one shot BFP last month and I had my surgery, I've kind of been ignoring everything baby, so I didn't come on the forums much.

We're going on vacation next week, to Hawaii! And I'm super excited. Seems like my fertile window (just according to my app, I haven't been tempting or anything) will be happening for the duration *lol* Can't decide if we should bring condoms or just throw caution to the wind.


----------



## tverb84

I've come to the realization that the urge to self harm is like a burner on a stove.On Tuesday it was on high which wasn't good and right now it's on low/off.I don't think I'll never not have urges and will always be with me.I think from now on I'll keep a hair tie with me all the time since it really helped with the urges.

Anyone doing exciting this weekend?


----------



## Ashley1021

My mother and I got into a huge fight. She doesn't think my oh and I should have another baby. We should be greatful for the baby we have and enjoy him more. She even said did you ever think you were meant to have just one baby? She basically called me a terrible mom for having another baby. She still doesn't see where these comments come off as rude and uncalled for. 


We live with her. We are house hunting this weekend now.


----------



## krissie328

Wow Ashley that's terrible. :hugs: I'm so sorry she is behaving that way.


----------



## kksy9b

oh my gosh! that is TERRIBLE. I'm so so sorry ashley :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

That's terrible ashley. I can't understand how people can act like that. Especially to family.


----------



## arturia

Pretty sure it's your choice to have another baby, Ashley. What you mom said was completely uncalled for, particularly since you appear to be already pregnant.

kksy9b - My hubby surprised me last night by tossing out my last pack of birth control, which means we'll now be NTNPing (I'll be watching my cycle either way!) next month. I'm so excited!


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news!!! So excited we can be cycle buddies next month!


----------



## krissie328

That's great news arturia! Fx it's a short journey for you.


----------



## Ashley1021

It's really irritating. And she still doesn't see where her comments were rude. She is apparently "entitled" to her own opinion


----------



## tverb84

People are entitled to their own opinion but she's crossed that line with what she said to you.


----------



## Ashley1021

I don't want to be the person that holds their child from their grandparents, but I honestly can't forgive her for the things she said, and I've already kept my ds away. She usually babysits on Saturdays, I didn't ask her to tonight. I'm just so hurt


----------



## fxmummyduck

I would be hurt too Ashley. Is there a way you can have a break to calm down, and then talk to her and tell her how hurtful her comments were to you? X


----------



## Ashley1021

This happened Wednesday night, and I've been trying to calm down and I just can't. I am so hurt, I honestly think this is the start of a major fall out.


----------



## ~curiosity~

I'm sorry to hear about the argument Ashley, I can see why what your mum said would hurt. Hopefully given time to cool off you can both start talking things through again.
Bad news for us this week too, mortgage has been declined on our house as that company don't deal with construction we're buying, the estate agents did the paperwork wrong :nope: unless they can get us another mortgage really quickly we won't be able to try next month :( it seems like one thing after another at this point :(


----------



## krissie328

Oh no curiosity! I'm really sorry, hopefully things will work out quickly. 

Afm, I have a doctor's appointment on March 1st so I'm waiting to try until I get those results. I think we will stick with our original plan of May and just keep going until we get pregnant. I talked some with dh last night and he is fine with that plan as well. 

I am still temping and I must say my temps have been good to so far this cycle. Better than the jagged line I had last cycle.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks krissie, I really hope things go as smoothly as possible for you. May will be here really soon!:hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I counted out the weeks and it's just under 13. So really not to far at all.


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- :hugs::hugs: did she say all that knowing you are pregnant? Or does she not know? I hope in time you are able to fix the relationship :flower:

Curiosity- oh no!! I hope they are able to sort it out quickly so you all can still try. When will you know if they were able to get another mortgage secured?

Krissie- sounds like you all have a good plan! March 1st will be here in no time and then you can get a solid plan on place. May is not far off at all!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley - I'm sorry hun, that's so terrible! My mom begged us not to have another baby because "It's so much easier with just one, it's so much harder with two" so I know how hurt you're feeling that your own mom would say something like that to you. :hugs:

Curiousity - I hope that they're able to sort it all out so that you can still try! :hugs:

Krissie - March 1st is so close, I would know I've been counting down the days (only 8 more now) as that's how long I'm trying to make it to and I've been anticipating being able to say "I'm due this month!" for so long. I hope that you're able to come up with a solid plan from there and that things run smoothly. :thumbup:

I can't believe that March is finally almost here. I know a lot of ladies are planning to start TTC in the group next month, good luck and lots of baby dust to you all! :dust:

I'm both super excited and a little sad that my pregnancy journey is almost over. This is very likely my last time so I'm going to try not to be too impatient and just enjoy what will be my last baby kicks/hiccups/ect before I finally meet my DD. <3
The nursery is almost finished and it's going to look amazing when it's finally done. If you're all okay with it I would love to take pictures and share them when it's done, I'll be sure to put in spoiler tags. :cloud9:


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes, she knows I'm pregnant, she actually said this after I told her it was possible I was miscarrying


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my gosh Ashley....that is awful..I am so so sorry. I would definitely try and put some distance between you for a bit. I hope its not a major fallout and she can see how wrong it was and apologize :hugs:

Keely- its crazy how close you are! Like you said, its a balance if wanting her here and wanting to soak up these last few weeks of pregnancy. This is absolutely our last so I'm trying to not try and rush it to be here too quick...but its hard because its just an exciting time!


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty sure this will also be our last so I am trying to stay in that mindset as well. Not trying to rush things and enjoying the process. But on the other hand I am also very excited to meet a new bub and all the new adventures that will come with that.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thank you ladies :hugs: estate agents haven't even called back yet so not looking good :(

Kalonkiki that sounds great, I love nursery pics :happydance: when is little one due?

Not long left ladies, looking forward to seeing bfps (and a couple of birth announcements!) soon x


----------



## tverb84

My dad has said some negative stuff to me in the past and I have learnt not to really tell him anything.

Has anyone else heard what's happening to Kesha? She's been trying to get out of her record contract with a producer named Dr Luke but the lawyer turned it down.She was forced to work with him even though he raped her,degraded her etc.He said if she ever told anyone about what happened he would shut her career down.It's so sad that it's happening to her. :nope:


----------



## KalonKiki

~curiosity~ said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: estate agents haven't even called back yet so not looking good :(
> 
> Kalonkiki that sounds great, I love nursery pics :happydance: when is little one due?
> 
> Not long left ladies, looking forward to seeing bfps (and a couple of birth announcements!) soon x

I'm due March 19th so not much longer now. I fluctuate between nervous and excited a lot, haha.

Tara - I did hear about that. It's so screwed up, she isn't even asking for the guy to go to prison, she just doesn't want to work with him. :nope:


----------



## ~curiosity~

KalonKiki said:


> ~curiosity~ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies :hugs: estate agents haven't even called back yet so not looking good :(
> 
> Kalonkiki that sounds great, I love nursery pics :happydance: when is little one due?
> 
> Not long left ladies, looking forward to seeing bfps (and a couple of birth announcements!) soon x
> 
> I'm due March 19th so not much longer now. I fluctuate between nervous and excited a lot, haha.
> 
> Tara - I did hear about that. It's so screwed up, she isn't even asking for the guy to go to prison, she just doesn't want to work with him. :nope:Click to expand...

That's not long at all then, so exciting! I hope the last few weeks fly by so you don't have too long to be nervous lol!

Tara- yeah I heard about the Kesha thing, not sure the ins and outs but shouldn't happen in this day and age :nope:

Think we have sorted a new mortgage today, should take 10 days...hopefully. So that should just about put us just into the March TTC bracket (again)... Yay! :cloud9:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi Ladies,

I don't post on this one very often but I do read all your updates! Just thought I'd pop in as I joined this thread when I was hopeful that this would be our year. At the time I had no idea at all but then the OH brought it up when we were on holiday in January.... The story of what was said is in my journal but I've got everything crossed that I'll come off the pill in August/September at the latest (I'm hoping June as that's when I run out) but we'll see :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Bit of a random one for fun, has anyone ever had any psychic feelings or readings about having babies? It'd be interesting to hear them! When I was trying the stuff myself I got told I'd have twins, a boy and a girl and the words 3 months (I'm taking that as March as nothing happened 3 months after lol)!! Not sure how to take that but it's got me thinking/worrying about twins!


----------



## ~curiosity~

xLeeBeex said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I don't post on this one very often but I do read all your updates! Just thought I'd pop in as I joined this thread when I was hopeful that this would be our year. At the time I had no idea at all but then the OH brought it up when we were on holiday in January.... The story of what was said is in my journal but I've got everything crossed that I'll come off the pill in August/September at the latest (I'm hoping June as that's when I run out) but we'll see :)

I hope the time goes really fast! It's great having a time to work towards :)


----------



## arturia

~curiosity~ said:


> Think we have sorted a new mortgage today, should take 10 days...hopefully. So that should just about put us just into the March TTC bracket (again)... Yay! :cloud9:

Glad you have that sorted out! I was super anxious about our mortgage preapproval even, and slightly anxious about our closing date when they'll have to recheck everything (our financials are actually better than we reported they would be in 6 months even now with 3 months to go, but there's been a dip in house prices too) but I kind of have other things on my mind at the moment too. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

We bought our first house last April. That was definitely an experience to say the least!! I am sure we probably will be staying while our kids are in school. Unless something pretty significant happens with jobs or family.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks ladies, glad to know I'm not the only one who's been in this kind of stress lol! Considering the offer was accepted back in December we can't have done too badly I suppose! Lol arturia it's always better to gave something else on your mind, unless it's a bad thing of course...the thought of TTC has been a big distraction :blush:

How're you doing krissie? X


----------



## kksy9b

curiosity- yay!!! great news hun! I've never done a psychic reading or anything. With DS, I did have a very strong feeling from the start we would conceive our 3rd month and we did! 

Lee- great to hear from you! Wonderful news about your OH being ready...I hope that you're able to come off in June but if not, then for sure this fall. How exciting!

arturia- when does your cycle start next month when you will be NTNP? I have 3 weeks to go and it feels like its dragging on and on!

ashley- have you been able to talk with your mom at all or have you decided to take a break from the relationship?

hope everyone is doing well!! Had a bit of a rough morning here emotionally but I think I'm doing better now. Just eager to get this week done with as we have some fun plans for this weekend!


----------



## arturia

kksy9b-CD1 should be either March 2nd or 3rd, although that will be the withdrawal bleed.


----------



## kksy9b

Not too much longer!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Thanks kksy9b! Nearly there ladies :happydance: 2016 is already going so fast!!


----------



## tverb84

We're supposed to get rain starting tonight and snow tomorrow sometime in the afternoon.I'm so glad I went for my walk today!!

Tomorrow would of been my best friends 31st birthday but she passed away in 2009 from complications in a surgery she was having to get a new heart. I miss her so much.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm so sorry Tara, I lost a friend too I know how awful it is. Do something nice to celebrate her life and time you had with her x


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry tara


----------



## aidensxmomma

I've got a lot of catching up to do, so I'm sorry if I miss anyone. I've been trying to keep up with the thread, I just haven't had the chance to reply.

ser - Enjoy your vacation! 

Tara - I know this is quite late, but I want to commend you on resisting the urge to self-harm. I struggled a lot with my mental health, which included self-harm, and it's a very difficult thing to try to control. But just being aware of your urges and being able to take measures to help control them is such a big step. :flower: I agree that the urges will probably always stay with you, but they do get easier to deal with as time goes on. 

Also, I'm very sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: Losing friends is a very difficult thing to go through. :hugs:

Ashley - I can't believe your mom said that to you. That's absolutely terrible :nope: I wouldn't blame you for not talking to her and keeping your distance.

arturia - How exciting that you'll be NTNP next month! Lots of luck and baby :dust: to you!

Keely - I'd love to see the pictures of the nursery :) I can't believe it's almost March, either. Seems like just yesterday that you said that you were pregnant and now you're almost due...it's so crazy. :)

LeeBee - That's great that it's looking more likely that you'll be trying this year. :) I hope time flies by for you!

curiosity - I'm glad things seem to be getting figured out with your mortgage. Sounds like it was a really stressful situation. 

I haven't ever had any psychic readings, but I'd like to get one. They seem like they would be fun. :) 

AFM - Not much new to report here. We've all been really busy and it feels like we're constantly on the go. I can't wait until Spring Break so I can just relax for a bit. On the bright side, we told the kids that they'll be having another little brother or sister in September and they took it really well. They seem pretty excited, which is a huge relief. Now we just have to tell my dad and OH's mom. Not really looking forward to telling either of them. 

Hope you all are doing well :flower:


----------



## AliJo

Tara - I'm sorry to hear about your loss.. I agree you should do something to remember her by. It's bittersweet when I do something to remember my lost loved ones, but I find a little peace knowing that parts of them will always be with me. Don't mind me, I'm just crying thinking about it.. anywho

Still not much going on with me.. busy as per the norm. Trying to find care for my child next week. I have four 12 hour clinicals, but finally got 3 covered. We don't use a daycare because generally we don't need someone. Then if we do usually my aunt watches him, but she can't do all four days. 

Just waiting for May to come around. Almost down to 2 months. It's crazy and I'm kind of getting nervous! I'll be done with the ADN program, which will really help my TTC situation. It's hard to find time for each other right now. Then I just need to worry about boards and finding employment that fits my lifestyle. 

I'm kind of annoyed with myself! For the last several days I've been having tingling/slightly painful nips. It only last for a short time then goes away. Sometimes both, other times just one. When I found out I was pregnant with my son that was the one symptom that stood out. It was constant though. My breasts maybe feel a little more full/heavy. This happens occasionally though. Also.. hard to really tell for sure. 

We did have one situation of not being protected, but it was soon after AF and I didn't think I should worry about it. I'm not tracking any other way other than typical cycle course. I wasn't thinking anything of it till I got that symptom. I think it's becoming less frequent, though. 

If I happen to be, I'll be happy! Not like I was concerned about getting pregnant if 1) I got off BC, and 2) We weren't 100% safe. 

I feel like I talk too much when I do post.. :wacko: Hope everyone has been well though!! I've been a bit sick (I might have sounded like a dying frog for awhile, but..).. other that I've been good!


----------



## Symphony7

House is sold!!!! Yaaaaayyyy!!! Four days on the market and we got more than asking price. Now to go find my next one, I can't believe I'm going to live in my own single family home!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!! Great news!


----------



## krissie328

Awesome Symphony! That is fantastic news.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on selling your house!!!! :thumbup:

I didn't do much for my best friend's birthday but I did have her in my thoughts.

I want to tell my mom about how I used to self harm and my past thoughts of suicide but I can't bring myself to do it. :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

Its been so quiet here! How is everyone doing? Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I'm sorry, I didn't see your last post. 

I came close to suicide when I was 13. I was severely depressed and felt emotionally abandoned from the age of 8 and up by my parents. They were dealing with pretty serious issues with my brothers and my mental well being was not on their radar.

It took me until I was 26 before I started working through the 18 years of compiling issues. That's when I got to a place where I felt comfortable talking to my mom and later each of my brothers. I have never felt comfortable bringing it up to my dad because I know my mom told him and I've moved on. It took me close to 2 years to fully move forward once I started working on it.

What I'm saying is that this is not a quick or easy process. You will get to a place in your healing where you will be ready to talk to her, it's okay that it isn't today or tomorrow. Do you have a therapist you see? It might help being able to talk with someone <3


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aidensxmomma - thank you, it has been stressful, just hoping to get to the point of having contracts signed now so we can TTC! Congratulations on your little one, I bet September can't come quickly enough :D

Symphony7 - congratulations on selling your home! I hope your move happens quickly!

Tara - I'm so sorry for your loss Hun xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Symphony congrats on selling the house! :happydance:

Tara - I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. It's never easy reaching anniversaries or birthdays after losing someone. :hugs:

Tomorrow I'm officially early term! I'm hoping to make it until at least Tuesday and then she's free to come anytime she wants to after that. My guess is that she'll arrive on March 9th at 38+4. :blush: <3


----------



## kksy9b

So exciting Keely...its almost her birth month!! Have you been having any labor signs yet?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Nearly there Keely!:happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Curiosity- how is the mortgage process coming?


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies! Kaity I have made a little labor progress, at my appointment on Wednesday I was 2 cm dilated and 40-50% effaced and my OB could feel her head during the cervical check so she's very engaged if not fully. :D


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Hopefully she will wait for March for you and then make an early arrival like her brother!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Keely, that's great, I'll be keeping an eye out for updates!

Kaity, it'll be 10 days from around Tuesday hopefully, legal side is going OK too :D how're you? I bet you're getting so excited, so close now!!


----------



## kksy9b

Great news!! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Yes, I'm really excited bit it feels like its dragging. Im gearing up to O this cycle and really hoping I actually pop an egg out :) How is it going for you? We are set to start trying right at the same time!


----------



## Jessica28

My baby is breech... have another appointment on the 6th of march so fully expect to be booked for a section. I am soo uncomfortable and so ready to meet this little bundle!


----------



## kksy9b

So sorry to hear baby is breech jessica :( Have you tried any of the spinning babies methods to get them to turn?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Jessica28 said:


> My baby is breech... have another appointment on the 6th of march so fully expect to be booked for a section. I am soo uncomfortable and so ready to meet this little bundle!

Sorry to hear baby is breech. My first daughter was breech at 37 weeks so they told me to expect a section. I went to my 38 week appointment expecting to schedule it and she had managed to turn herself around. Has your doctor offered to try to turn the baby?


----------



## KalonKiki

Jessica28 said:


> My baby is breech... have another appointment on the 6th of march so fully expect to be booked for a section. I am soo uncomfortable and so ready to meet this little bundle!

Sorry baby is breech! Have you been trying any methods to convince baby to turn head down? I have a friend that absolutely raves about moxibustion.

Aiden's I can't believe you're almost 13 weeks already! How has pregnancy been for you? :D


----------



## tverb84

No Kaity I'm not seeing a therapist right now but when I was younger I did talk to someone at the teen health centre.That really did help me so I don't feel the need to go to a therapist again. :shrug:

This weekend I'm not doing much other than volunteering at the blood clinic tomorrow and getting my medication renewed. Sunday I'll probably go to the gym like usual nothing too exciting.


----------



## Ashley1021

I feel so terrible! I've been so run down with nausea and exhaustion that I've been useless to my oh and ds. I made dinner tonight, and when oh got home I told him I had to go lay down. Which left him to clean up the toy mess and do bath and bed time. I just can't physically cope with the nausea


----------



## aidensxmomma

Keely - Pregnancy has been a little rough on me so far. I'm not sure if it's just because it's been so long since I've been pregnant or if it's because this baby has a different father, but my nausea and exhaustion has been terrible. I'm hoping it'll start easing up soon like the other symptoms have. Overall, things have been going really well but I'm just really run down. I'm really, really excited for things to come, though, like feeling movements and finding out the gender :)

Ashley - :hugs: Hang in there. I've had bad nausea and exhaustion this pregnancy, too. It started getting better around 11 weeks, but it's still not gone yet. :( Plus I was also incredibly moody. My OH really had to step up with the kids and taking care of the house, but he's been really good about it. If you're nausea gets too bad, the medication I'm on is called Diclegis. It's safe for pregnancy and it's really, really helped me. It was definitely worth asking my doctor about. 

AFM - Tomorrow I'm going to spend all day running around. My kids both have tournaments for an after school activity they're in. I can't go with them both since they're on different teams and OH has to work tomorrow night, so he'll be home sleeping. So early tomorrow we have to go pick up my ex-husband so he can help with/watch the kids' tournament. The kids are excited to see their dad, though, so it'll be worth it for them. 

Also, Mady had her special week in her class and so I went to her school today to go have lunch with her. Her face absolutely lit up when she saw OH and I there waiting for her. Melted my heart. :cloud9:

I hope you all have a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry the nausea has been so rough for you ladies! It was absolutely terrible for me both times and my morning sickness didn't end until 21 weeks with both pregnancies so I know how you feel. My doctor had me on Promethazine this time though and it helped me lot. :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

kksy9b said:


> Great news!! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!
> 
> Yes, I'm really excited bit it feels like its dragging. Im gearing up to O this cycle and really hoping I actually pop an egg out :) How is it going for you? We are set to start trying right at the same time!

I O'd yesterday :) will just have to see if agnus castus lengthened this cycle, I hope so as a couple of extra days will allow us to get mortgage ready :haha: I'd like to know we're getting the house before finding out I'm preggo lol! It's so great to have someone else going through it with me :) the countdown is officially on!

Jessica - sorry to hear lo is breech. I hope the hospital helps you as much as possible!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm so sorry to hear about the nausea. That's rough. I'm three weeks post mirena removal and still no AF, although I've had a few signs the last two days she might not be far away.


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I got to see Roxy today!!!! :thumbup: She's starting to laugh and smile more!!! :cloud9: She also can sit up on her own,stand if she's holding onto something,she tries to crawl but hasn't yet,she can feed herself her own bottle,wave with her hands which was cute to see and other things that I can't think of right now. :haha:

I just know my af is going to start soon.I've been having a lot of cm which kind of looks like water and going #2 a lot. :blush: :haha: I'm glad I bought pads during my last cycle! :thumbup: I also received free pads in the mail this past week!! :happydance: 

I can't believe you're already 37 weeks Keely!!


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was really good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley1021

Mine was pretty good. We had a scan today! Saw baby. I'm exactly 7 weeks! We also saw the heartbeat! 

Ds has a high fever and strep though sadly


----------



## krissie328

Sorry your ds is sick Ashley. Christian had a fever last week and a lingering cough. He's been pretty clingy and whiney today.

I had a good weekend. We cleaned and relaxed on Saturday. Then on Sunday we played outside a lot and worked on my yard/flower beds.


----------



## krissie328

Well I had my doctors appointment today. My blood work was better than I was expecting, but still not good for ttc. So I'm going to focus on improving that. I am probably going to have another blood draw the end of April so I should know if we are going to start ttc in May.


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully both your sons get better!! :thumbup: It feels like I'm getting a sore throat and my mom said the same thing earlier. Even our cat sneezed this afternoon. :haha:

Roxy is still coughing and sneezing so maybe she passed it on to my mom and I? :shrug: I feel fine other wise. *knocks on wood*


----------



## kksy9b

Hi gals! I'm a bit behind but will go through tonight and work on getting caught up. I did go ahead and update the front page to include us that are moving over to TTC. That list is so long now! Hopefully we get lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## tverb84

Kaity you weren't kidding about the long list. Good luck to those trying!! :dust:


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck to everyone TTC right now! :happydance: :dust:

We finally got the nursery finished tonight! I absolutely love it and can't wait to put a baby in it. :pink: :cloud9: <3


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/zuqzqd.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2db1myc.jpg


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/3384.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/8zeed5.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/2d9et2.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/160zdvs.jpg


----------



## krissie328

It looks lovely Keely. I'm excited to finally see the birdcage. What a beautiful idea.


----------



## kksy9b

Wanted to wish Keely all the best here as well as she heads to the hospital to have her sweet Thea.


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Wanted to wish Keely all the best here as well as she heads to the hospital to have her sweet Thea.

Yay!! I can't wait to see pictures!!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Good luck Keely!! :thumbup:


----------



## ~curiosity~

I've missed lots! 

Good luck Keely! Can't wait to see pics of baby!:happydance: PS nursery is beautiful!

Kaity - eek so excited you're moving to TTC! I haven't started next cycle yet so gonna hang on here a few days :haha: I'll see you there soon!!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing OK :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

So many ladies trying this month!! So exciting!! 

I am getting really antsy to start trying again. Recent events have really reinforced that I am ready for another bub. I am really counting down the weeks until May when we do another clomid round.


----------



## ~curiosity~

krissie328 said:


> So many ladies trying this month!! So exciting!!
> 
> I am getting really antsy to start trying again. Recent events have really reinforced that I am ready for another bub. I am really counting down the weeks until May when we do another clomid rIound.

Only 2 months to go Krissie :hugs::happydance: very exciting for you!


----------



## krissie328

I am definitely excited. And trying to keep focused on getting as healthy as possible for our next try. That and my many projects are helping to distract me.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Not far now!! So many of us trying, crazy!!


----------



## tverb84

I'm sure it'll be May in no time Krissie!! :thumbup:

Honestly, I haven't felt any baby lust for a LONG time.I think Roxy is helping it stay low and helped me realize that I do want kids but I have no clue when that will be. :shrug: Also, I never thought I could love someone as much as I love her!! :cloud9: <3 I can't believe she'll be 8 months old on the 15th!! :wacko: She's growing up so fast!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi! I've not been on BnB since last May until a couple of days ago, I saw that on the first page list I was put on the part waiting to hear, so now I can be put on the TTC #3 from now :happydance:

If anyone wants to know about my absence from the site feel free to read my new journal 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2378672-heathers-ttc-3-journal.html


:flower:


----------



## skycastles

All the best to all the ladies trying this month! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: Rooting for all of you!
So excited to see you on the TTC list now, kksy9b!
Krissie, hope you are all ready health-wise by May.. glad you're feeling good x
Ashley, I'm having a terrible time with nausea too. Honestly there's nothing much to enjoy at this point because I've been sooo uncomfortable. I should be 8 weeks this week and going for my first appointment soon so i am excited about that :)


----------



## Ashley1021

I am so sick over here! I'll be 8 weeks Monday. Getting nervous to start telling family.


----------



## tverb84

Why are you nervous?


----------



## Ashley1021

Everyone was excited for my ds- but this time around I feel like people are going to be negitave. We already told my mom and she was incredibly rude. Maybe I'm just basing it off of her reaction, but I'm still nervous.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So just coming in to report.. For some reason I've had a seriously increase libido side removing my mirena.. My husband is more than thrilled.


----------



## KalonKiki

She's here ladies! She was born 3/3/16 at 7:54 pm 37+5 weeks gestation. She weighed 6 lbs 4 oz and was 19 inches long. :cloud9: <3

Here's her birth story:

Thea Denise Ellis is my second baby born on March 3, 2016 at 7:54 pm at 37+5 weeks gestation. She was 6 lbs 4 oz and 19 inches long. Our hospital stay was about 2 days and this is her birth story:

On Tuesday March 1, 2016 I went to my 37 week appointment with my OB and let him know that I was feeling reduced movements. He put me on the monitor for about 10 minutes and then scanned me, discovering that my fluid levels were worryingly low so he sent me to the hospital for a biophysical profile. I scored 6/8 as Thea herself was perfectly healthy and measuring right on schedule for her gestation but my fluid levels were indeed low. My doctor scheduled an appointment with me to see him again on Thursday March 3, 2016 to check on my fluid levels again. This was supposed to be at 4:00 pm but I had a big contraction at around 8:00 am that prompted me to ask for my appointment to be bumped up. He scanned me again and determined that my fluid levels were even lower than they were 2 days before and wanted to be proactive and induce me before it became an emergency situation. Well it turns out that I was already in labor on my own as I was having contractions and managed to labor to 4 cm and 85% effaced on my own before receiving my epidural and pitocin. My epidural was a little unpleasant but over all not that bad. I pretty much felt the catheter go in too and that hurt quite a bit. My epidural really only ended up numbing my abdomen, I could still feel my contractions dilating and effacing my cervix. It wasn't long at all after I received pitocin that we were ready to push and I could basically feel all of the pushing part. It hurt like hell and I felt the ring of fire and everything, I was crying and cursing and insisting that I couldn't do it. After a few pushes she was crowning and I received an episotomy and after that she slipped right on out. It was actually kind of cool and empowering to feel her come out as I didn't get that experience with Liam since I was completely and totally numb with him. My waters were nowhere to be found, my theory is my fluid levels kept dropping due to a slow leak that I couldn't notice and maybe they went completely while I was taking my pre-birth shower that the hospital requires to lower risk of infection. That would also explain why I was contracting on my own if my water had broken.

Here are some pictures:


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/2466gpd.jpg


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/oiy4j.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/a0iazb.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/e7folj.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2d1v5ef.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/jgqmhh.jpg

We just got home late last night. My parents (dad and step-mom) and MIL visited us in the hospital and MIL and FIL watched Liam for us until today. Liam doesn't seem to know what to think of her right now, lol. My mom and step-dad are visiting this weekend.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Keely, she is just so precious. I love all that hair!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Aww congrats. How are you feeling?


----------



## tverb84

Ashley I don't blame you for being nervous considering your mom's reaction to your pregnancy.

Thea is too cute!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Aww congrats. How are you feeling?

I'm feeling well, thank you! My stitches are a little irritating and of course PP cramps suck but DD is a wonderful baby (even easier than DS was, I'm so lucky!) and I've really been enjoying her. I feel like I've been getting adequate rest since we left the hospital. :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

KalonKiki said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> Aww congrats. How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm feeling well, thank you! My stitches are a little irritating and of course PP cramps suck but DD is a wonderful baby (even easier than DS was, I'm so lucky!) and I've really been enjoying her. I feel like I've been getting adequate rest since we left the hospital. :DClick to expand...

That's wonderful!! Ready is so important, so make sure you get it as much as possible.


----------



## tverb84

How was everyone's weekend? My mom and I got to see Roxy yesterday!!! :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

Yay for seeing Roxy!

My weekend was good. I worked my butt off yesterday in the yard. Enjoyed all the sunshine outside with ds. We also bought dh a truck.

Today I went grocery shopping and was lazy. :haha:


----------



## Ashley1021

Today my oh's work had a shooting competition at the shooting range. I've never shot a gun before and I was so nervous! I loved it! I even placed first in the woman's division, which was surprising as I've never held or shot a gun! 

Morning sickness has me bad today... I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and I just couldn't function this evening. It hit me like a ton of bricks around dinner time


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all- I know I've been gone for a bit now. Was going to go through last night and catch up butbi was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning....I've been reading and will reply and update the list when I can sit up for longer than a minute


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Hi all- I know I've been gone for a bit now. Was going to go through last night and catch up butbi was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning....I've been reading and will reply and update the list when I can sit up for longer than a minute

Get well soon, Kaity! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Hi all- I know I've been gone for a bit now. Was going to go through last night and catch up butbi was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning....I've been reading and will reply and update the list when I can sit up for longer than a minute

I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> Hi all- I know I've been gone for a bit now. Was going to go through last night and catch up butbi was hit with either the stomach flu or food poisoning....I've been reading and will reply and update the list when I can sit up for longer than a minute

Get well soon!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Keely - Congrats! She is absolutely beautiful! I'm glad you're getting enough rest. It definitely makes things easier.

kk - I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Ashley - I hope morning sickness doesn't get too bad for you. There were quite a few nights where I couldn't function either. Keep hanging in there :hugs:

Krissie - I'm glad you had a good weekend :)

Tara - That's great that you got to see Roxy this weekend :)

AFM - Finally in second tri :happydance: I'm still not feeling all the great, but I think I ended up with a stomach bug this weekend, so that didn't help. I've been pretty useless this weekend, but fortunately my kids were with their dad so it didn't effect them. 

OH and I got a great deal on a trip recently, so sometime soon we're going to be going on a road trip. :happydance: I'm super excited and I can't wait for another vacation with him. Our last one was our trip to South Carolina last March. We had a great time so I'm really looking forward to another trip. I'm not sure where we're going to go yet....any suggestions?


----------



## ~curiosity~

Oh Keely she is beautiful!! Congratulations :hugs::hugs: so glad that things progressed safely in the end!

Aidensxmomma and kksy9b hope you're both feeling better soon :(

Hope all of you are OK ladies. I'm beginning AF early (o'd early this month) so tentatively TTC now but could be back to wtt if we don't hear about the house in time (fingers crossed). I'm still going to be following everyone's stories though :happydance: very excited for everyone xxx


----------



## krissie328

So great to hear from you aidens! Yay for second tri. I hope you start feeling better soon. I'm hoping to go to the coast soon. I'd like to go this summer but we are trying to get our debt paid off before we have another baby and I go on maternity leave. 

Fx you hear soon about the house curiosity!


----------



## tverb84

Kaity hopefully you'll feel better soon!! :thumbup: Food poisoning sucks I've had it before. It feels like I'm getting a cold since I have a sore throat and have had the chills off and on this afternoon.I even felt dizzy a few times too but nothing too serious.

I'm supposed to help my dad clean his apartment tomorrow but I'm not sure about that now if I am getting a cold.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you so much for the well wishes ladies. I have spent the majority of the day laying in bed sleeping. I am incredibly appreciative of my husband who took care of me last night as I spent the night being sick, came home from work this morning when I was so dehydrated I couldn't stand for more than a few seconds. Who picked up gatorade, worked from home, took care of Charles and ran laundry. He then took care of dinner for himself and Charles, put the baby to bed and packed himself up to drive out of town for work (he's making the 3.5 hour drive now). I dont know what I would do without this man who did all of this so selflessly, without complaint or expectation. I am so grateful and only hope that when he finds himself in need, I can show him the same love that he showed me today.

Going to try and get all caught up tonight- again, sorry I've fallen so far behind!

Tara- I'm glad you were able to see a therapist when you were younger. I think it is so important to speak with someone to work those feelings out so that you are able to grow and move forward. I think it's amazing that you had that opportunity when you were younger- so many kids don't. Have you decided whether or not to talk to your mom? Roxy sounds like she is doing amazing! It just gets more and more fun as they get older :cloud9: I'm sorry you're getting sick :( hopefully getting a good nights rest will help.

Ashley- massive hugs...I'm sorry the nausea is so bad. Have you spoken with your doctor about getting some medication to see if it can help? Congratulations on seeing the heartbeat!!! What an amazing milestone to reach. It really must make your heart sit at ease a bit. How is your DS doing? I hope he is feeling better. Its so hard when they are sick. Have you thought about how you want to announce to your family? Have you been able to talk with your mom at all since everything came to a head? Shooting is a lot of fun! Glad you had a nice outing with your DH

Aidens- congratulations on making it to second tri!! Has the nausea started easing any for you? I hope that it lets up soon :hugs: How did the kids tournaments go? Its nice that you have (what sounds like) a good co-parenting relationship with their dad. They will benefit so much from seeing you all getting along and being their for them. How sweet that Mady was so excited to see you and your OH...what a special memory that will be for her! A road trip sounds like a lot of fun! We went to the black hills a few years ago and really loved it.

curiosity- I wound up O'ing 2 days after you so we can be cycle buddies!! FX your LP is lengthened a bit. What has it been in the past? Mine has been at 12 days the last 2 months so I'm hoping for the same or better this month. Less than a week until we can say we are trying! Are you getting excited? .... just got to your other post saying AF has started for you :) Best of luck with TTC and I'll be there with you shortly!! 

Ren- did AF ever showed up?? (haven't checked your journal today so apologies if you've already talked about this there). hahaha...bet your hubby is happy ;) 

krissie- how is christian feeling? I hope his fever and cough are gone :( Awesome news about your blood work being better than you thought and hopefully by your next draw they will be where they need for TTC! What tests did they run? May will be here before you know it!

jessica- so good to hear from you! I've moved you up on the list...best of luck! I read through your story and how scary that must have been for you. I'm so glad that your scans are looking clear and pray that they continue to be. how often do you have to go get checked?

sky- thank you hun! I'm really excited...just waiting for AF to show up and then it's go time! I'm sorry about the nausea being so bad and uncomfortable. I hope that in the coming weeks it eases up a bit for you. When is your first appointment? I can't believe you are already 8 weeks! pregnancies on bnb just seem to fly by!

keely- congratulations!! i know i said it in your journal too, but you really did an amazing job in your labor and delivery. So happy your sweet girl is here safely. How is Liam taking to her?

I'm completely drained so going to update our list and then head to bed. Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow! I probably won't be on much as I have a dentist appointment in the AM and then have to catch up on errands and chores from today in the afternoon.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> Thank you so much for the well wishes ladies. I have spent the majority of the day laying in bed sleeping. I am incredibly appreciative of my husband who took care of me last night as I spent the night being sick, came home from work this morning when I was so dehydrated I couldn't stand for more than a few seconds. Who picked up gatorade, worked from home, took care of Charles and ran laundry. He then took care of dinner for himself and Charles, put the baby to bed and packed himself up to drive out of town for work (he's making the 3.5 hour drive now). I dont know what I would do without this man who did all of this so selflessly, without complaint or expectation. I am so grateful and only hope that when he finds himself in need, I can show him the same love that he showed me today.
> 
> Going to try and get all caught up tonight- again, sorry I've fallen so far behind!
> 
> Tara- I'm glad you were able to see a therapist when you were younger. I think it is so important to speak with someone to work those feelings out so that you are able to grow and move forward. I think it's amazing that you had that opportunity when you were younger- so many kids don't. Have you decided whether or not to talk to your mom? Roxy sounds like she is doing amazing! It just gets more and more fun as they get older :cloud9: I'm sorry you're getting sick :( hopefully getting a good nights rest will help.
> 
> Ashley- massive hugs...I'm sorry the nausea is so bad. Have you spoken with your doctor about getting some medication to see if it can help? Congratulations on seeing the heartbeat!!! What an amazing milestone to reach. It really must make your heart sit at ease a bit. How is your DS doing? I hope he is feeling better. Its so hard when they are sick. Have you thought about how you want to announce to your family? Have you been able to talk with your mom at all since everything came to a head? Shooting is a lot of fun! Glad you had a nice outing with your DH
> 
> Aidens- congratulations on making it to second tri!! Has the nausea started easing any for you? I hope that it lets up soon :hugs: How did the kids tournaments go? Its nice that you have (what sounds like) a good co-parenting relationship with their dad. They will benefit so much from seeing you all getting along and being their for them. How sweet that Mady was so excited to see you and your OH...what a special memory that will be for her! A road trip sounds like a lot of fun! We went to the black hills a few years ago and really loved it.
> 
> curiosity- I wound up O'ing 2 days after you so we can be cycle buddies!! FX your LP is lengthened a bit. What has it been in the past? Mine has been at 12 days the last 2 months so I'm hoping for the same or better this month. Less than a week until we can say we are trying! Are you getting excited? .... just got to your other post saying AF has started for you :) Best of luck with TTC and I'll be there with you shortly!!
> 
> Ren- did AF ever showed up?? (haven't checked your journal today so apologies if you've already talked about this there). hahaha...bet your hubby is happy ;)
> 
> krissie- how is christian feeling? I hope his fever and cough are gone :( Awesome news about your blood work being better than you thought and hopefully by your next draw they will be where they need for TTC! What tests did they run? May will be here before you know it!
> 
> jessica- so good to hear from you! I've moved you up on the list...best of luck! I read through your story and how scary that must have been for you. I'm so glad that your scans are looking clear and pray that they continue to be. how often do you have to go get checked?
> 
> sky- thank you hun! I'm really excited...just waiting for AF to show up and then it's go time! I'm sorry about the nausea being so bad and uncomfortable. I hope that in the coming weeks it eases up a bit for you. When is your first appointment? I can't believe you are already 8 weeks! pregnancies on bnb just seem to fly by!
> 
> keely- congratulations!! i know i said it in your journal too, but you really did an amazing job in your labor and delivery. So happy your sweet girl is here safely. How is Liam taking to her?
> 
> I'm completely drained so going to update our list and then head to bed. Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow! I probably won't be on much as I have a dentist appointment in the AM and then have to catch up on errands and chores from today in the afternoon.

It did!!!!! Today actually. So we are finally officially TTC buddies lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you ladies! I love her so much, I can't believe how lucky I am to have such wonderful kids. :cloud9: <3

Kaity - Liam is still a bit confused by her I think but every now and then he mentions the baby and he'll come up to her and smile and even gave her a kiss once and he said that he likes her. He does tend to get a little jealous when DH holds her though, he's very much a daddy's boy. He doesn't take it out on her though, he just looks a little upset and occasionally starts crying a bit. He's still getting used to having to share our attention with her although thankfully he doesn't care as much about most of my attention having to go towards her.


----------



## krissie328

Kaity- how wonderful your dh was able to do all that for you. I hope you're feeling better soon. 

Christian is much better. He's back to his normal self. 

I had my a1c done which measures blood sugar over the last 3 months. I should have my next one around mid May and we plan to start ttc end of May so I should know if we are good to go. But based on my current numbers I've been taking after meals we should be fine. Plus I've stopped one med and halved my metformin. So even better for ttc.


----------



## kksy9b

Ren- awesome news!!!! I'm still a few days out from AF, but we will be very close cycle buddies!

Keely- I'm glad he is taking well to her. Hopefully he will be adjusted by the time Colin goes back to work so that jealousy issues Dont pop up when its just you three in the day. That's what I'm really looking forward to- seeing Charles as a big brother!

Krissie- so glad christian is doing better! That's great you have gotten to stop one med and still having good numbers!


----------



## Ashley1021

I haven't talked to my mom about her comments.. We have had brief to the point conversations about Owen, so I think that's how it will stay. We are going out to dinner next Tuesday with my entire family for my cousins birthday. I think we will put ds in a big brother shirt and just get it out in the open with everyone there. If people have negitave things to say, then so be it. We don't need to hear their opinion unless it's congrats! 

Ds is doing much better. We are having awesome weather here, and he's really enjoying being outside!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> Ren- awesome news!!!! I'm still a few days out from AF, but we will be very close cycle buddies!
> 
> Keely- I'm glad he is taking well to her. Hopefully he will be adjusted by the time Colin goes back to work so that jealousy issues Dont pop up when its just you three in the day. That's what I'm really looking forward to- seeing Charles as a big brother!
> 
> Krissie- so glad christian is doing better! That's great you have gotten to stop one med and still having good numbers!

Kaity- I forgot how much I hated AF lol.. When you don't have it for 8 years, it kind of knocks you on your butt.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Gagrlinpitt - are you TTC this month too? So exciting!

Krissie, glad little one is better!

Kaity - glad you're being looked after :) my cycle is just about making 10-11 days so if I can push it up to 12 I'll be happy!

It looks like being able to ttc is getting closer,the house is coming together, only thing left to wait for is the final mortgage offer (hopefully next week) :happydance:

Hope everyone is OK tonight x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

~curiosity~ said:


> Gargrlinpitt - are you TTC this month too? So exciting!
> 
> Krissie, glad little one is better!
> 
> Kaity - glad you're being looked after :) my cycle is just about making 10-11 days so if I can push it up to 12 I'll be happy!
> 
> It looks like being able to ttc is getting closer,the house is coming together, only thing left to wait for is the final mortgage offer (hopefully next week) :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is OK tonight x

Yep this is our first officially month TTC for peanut #1.

I had my mirena removed Feb 5 and had my first AF in 8!!! years start yesterday, 32 days after removal. I am so excited to finally be TTC.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Gagrlinpitt said:


> ~curiosity~ said:
> 
> 
> Gargrlinpitt - are you TTC this month too? So exciting!
> 
> Krissie, glad little one is better!
> 
> Kaity - glad you're being looked after :) my cycle is just about making 10-11 days so if I can push it up to 12 I'll be happy!
> 
> It looks like being able to ttc is getting closer,the house is coming together, only thing left to wait for is the final mortgage offer (hopefully next week) :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is OK tonight x
> 
> Yep this is our first officially month TTC for peanut #1.
> 
> I had my mirena removed Feb 5 and had my first AF in 8!!! years start yesterday, 32 days after removal. I am so excited to finally be TTC.Click to expand...

Ah amazing! Mine started properly today, our dates will hopefully be close for testing etc! How exciting your first in 8 years :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

~curiosity~ said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~curiosity~ said:
> 
> 
> Gargrlinpitt - are you TTC this month too? So exciting!
> 
> Krissie, glad little one is better!
> 
> Kaity - glad you're being looked after :) my cycle is just about making 10-11 days so if I can push it up to 12 I'll be happy!
> 
> It looks like being able to ttc is getting closer,the house is coming together, only thing left to wait for is the final mortgage offer (hopefully next week) :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is OK tonight x
> 
> Yep this is our first officially month TTC for peanut #1.
> 
> I had my mirena removed Feb 5 and had my first AF in 8!!! years start yesterday, 32 days after removal. I am so excited to finally be TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah amazing! Mine started properly today, our dates will hopefully be close for testing etc! How exciting your first in 8 years :DClick to expand...

Yay!! Another buddy!! I forgot how much I disliked being a woman sometimes lol.. I got the Mirena because of the really bad estrogen dip I'd get and the massive migraines.. But I'll have to deal so we can have our little peanut.


----------



## tverb84

Kaity-I honestly forgot if I want to tell my mom or not. :haha: I'm still getting chills off and on.Also, this morning at the gym I felt a bit dizzy but felt fine all day.My throat is still sore and my right arm hurts too it could be working out this morning at the gym. :shrug:

I've been drinking lemon tea that I bought yesterday and it feels like it's helping my throat.My mom told me she felt sick like I do last week and she's feeling better now.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- honey is suppose to be great for a sore throat. I've used it a few times and I think it's helpful.


----------



## tverb84

I'll look if we have any and try it in my tea tomorrow.


----------



## tverb84

Hey how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm doing alright. My nausea seems to be getting better, although I'm still stressed about telling family. I just wish it was out in the open!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm doing great Tara, how are you? :D

I can't believe that DD is a week old already! My DH agreed to get me a luxurious, expensive wrap to wear her in. I can't wait to buy and receive it so that I can wrap my princess in cashmere and silk. <3


----------



## krissie328

Keely- it's hard to believe she's already a week! What kind of wrap are you getting? 

If all goes to plan I am hoping to have a newborn when my brother in law gets married in June 2017. And I have been wanting a wrap to tuck the bub in to kinda protect them. 

I have an ergo baby but that's not really how I want to look at a wedding. And since dh is the best man and DS is the ring bearer I want to look nice for all the pictures I'm sure I'll be involved with.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Keely- it's hard to believe she's already a week! What kind of wrap are you getting?
> 
> If all goes to plan I am hoping to have a newborn when my brother in law gets married in June 2017. And I have been wanting a wrap to tuck the bub in to kinda protect them.
> 
> I have an ergo baby but that's not really how I want to look at a wedding. And since dh is the best man and DS is the ring bearer I want to look nice for all the pictures I'm sure I'll be involved with.

It's the Didymos 1975 Viola Cashmere Tussah '15 wrap. I even managed to find a used one in a size 6 for sale for $210, nearly $60 cheaper than a new one and it's already nice and broken in for me, what a steal! I hope it's still available when we can afford it. :)


----------



## krissie328

That's beautiful! I hope you can get it too.


----------



## wishingwishes

Hey everyone, I have been pretty quiet on here! I've spent this year being really good about eating well, taking supplements and being active, so that I'm pretty healthy when it comes to TTC.

We were planning on starting to try after our vacation in June, but I approached my husband about stopping using contraceptives (I have already stopped birth control pill) next month, and just seeing what happens. So not exactly trying, but not 'not trying' either if that makes sense?!

I was really nervous about talking to him about it, but he actually said he had been thinking the same thing - so that's exciting! We are still going to think about it over the next couple of weeks, but I can't see us changing our minds.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## KalonKiki

wishingwishes said:


> Hey everyone, I have been pretty quiet on here! I've spent this year being really good about eating well, taking supplements and being active, so that I'm pretty healthy when it comes to TTC.
> 
> We were planning on starting to try after our vacation in June, but I approached my husband about stopping using contraceptives (I have already stopped birth control pill) next month, and just seeing what happens. So not exactly trying, but not 'not trying' either if that makes sense?!
> 
> I was really nervous about talking to him about it, but he actually said he had been thinking the same thing - so that's exciting! We are still going to think about it over the next couple of weeks, but I can't see us changing our minds.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Congrats on NTNP! I was nervous when I talked to my DH about TTC when I got my first AF after our wedding day back in June 2015 but I'm so glad I worked up the courage to ask him because much to my pleasant surprise he said yes and our DD is now just over a week old and she is so perfect, I can't imagine my life without her. :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

That is awesome wishing!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey ladies!

Keely wow a week already!! Crazy.

My AF is winding down and man whoever said the mirena crash is real wasn't lying.. That was horrible. I'm heading out for a girls weekend this weekend and my DH is heading to a guys weekend. We were a bit sad we couldn't bd before we both headed out but it just makes the anticipation off Sunday when we both get back that much better...

I don't know if it's the fact we are TTC or if its the fact the coil is out but I'm completely infatuated with my DH again, like we just started dating all over again.


----------



## wishingwishes

Thanks KalonKiki and Krissie! I am so excited. It's practically all I've thought about for two years, so I can't believe the time to try is nearly here.

Gagrlinpitt - that's so cute about being infatuated with your husband all over again, enjoy it!


----------



## KalonKiki

Defo enjoy the infatuation while it lasts! When you're pregnant you'll likely be itching to kill him. :rofl:
Or at least I was with my DH but he said and did a LOT of stupid things. :winkwink:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Lol good to know!


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?

We are three weeks out from closing on our house which is why I've been gone so much. I am so excited to be done and move in, it has been so incredibly stressful and expensive. But this is the home we will be raising our children in and it is PERFECT! I can really see having my family there, the neighborhood is amazing and so quiet. There are tons of amenities like pools, playgrounds, and a fitness center for me. It will be so worth it in the end but it has been a lot to handle, much more than buying the house we are in now. 

Looking like we will be pushing TTC back to August at the earliest...maybe As late as December. We will just have to see what finances look like. Oh well, it's worth it. While I was in the middle of the buying process the broody feeling was super low, but now it's back in full force. Especially since my brother and his wife just announced their second pregnancy. I will get there, just have to get us into the best place possible first.

Attaching picture of house. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 137.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

What a charming house Symphony! That's how I felt when we bought ours. It was perfect for us and I definitely saw my kiddos there. We have a lot of updating and landscaping to do but in the end we love the house and location. And it's finally starting to come all together. 

Sorry you are pushing ttc back. But like you said it will all be worth it. 

We are going to start back on clomid in May. I'm very excited and really having to keep focused on my projects.


----------



## tverb84

I'm good Keely. :) My mom and I got to see Roxy today! She's growing so fast and has her first bottom teeth already! Plus she's trying to crawl and she can stand on her own in her crib if she's holding onto something and it's so cute to hear her laugh. <3 :cloud9: She'll be eight months old on Tuesday!!

That's a really nice house Symphony.


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara that's awesome, go Roxy! :happydance:

Symphony that house is lovely, I'd love to hear about the inside. I absolutely love houses, sometimes I look on retail sites just to see the gorgeous houses, lol. Sorry that you've had to push back TTC but it will be worth it and the past 2 years have absolutely flown so what's a few more months? :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Symphony7 said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?
> 
> We are three weeks out from closing on our house which is why I've been gone so much. I am so excited to be done and move in, it has been so incredibly stressful and expensive. But this is the home we will be raising our children in and it is PERFECT! I can really see having my family there, the neighborhood is amazing and so quiet. There are tons of amenities like pools, playgrounds, and a fitness center for me. It will be so worth it in the end but it has been a lot to handle, much more than buying the house we are in now.
> 
> Looking like we will be pushing TTC back to August at the earliest...maybe As late as December. We will just have to see what finances look like. Oh well, it's worth it. While I was in the middle of the buying process the broody feeling was super low, but now it's back in full force. Especially since my brother and his wife just announced their second pregnancy. I will get there, just have to get us into the best place possible first.
> 
> Attaching picture of house. :)

That's a gorgeous house Symphony! I can really see a couple of kids running around on the front lawn :flow:


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! So I guess we're starting things early, got a bfp yesterday! I had been trying not to think about TTC, since we were waiting until May - like I stopped charting, no OPKs, mostly stopped checking in on here. We went on vacation and my app had told me that it was my fertile week, but I honestly didn't think I'd get pregnant. I took a cheapie in the morning but fell back asleep before the results. When I woke up, I was shocked! I picked up a ClearBlue digital later in the day to confirm. 

I'm away on a work trip right now, so I haven't told DH yet. I fly home tomorrow and I'm going to surprise him when he picks me up. We tried in Dec, so I had gotten a shirt (I can't keep calm, I'm going to be a mommy). I'm going to wear it on the plane and ask him if he likes the shirt I got when he picks me up.

I'm hoping this is a sticky bean, as last year I had two early mc's. So I'm sort of afraid to celebrate, you know? I'm thinking I'll wait a week before calling the doctor to make an appointment.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats ser! :happydance: fx this is your sticky bean.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats ser! :happydance: Hoping this is a sticky bean for you! :flower:


----------



## ser523

Thanks girls!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Ser! I really hope this is your sticky rainbow bean! :flower: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations ser, how exciting! I hope all goes well for you!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend :flower: had a lovely walk in the sun with hubby and our dog this afternoon, helping take my mind off the will we/won't we TTC this month worries. We're hoping to get our mortgage offer by Friday which may be just too late or just in time, however you look at it. So it'll be a rushed TTC if it happens!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats ser on your bfp!!! :)

I had a good weekend!! My mom and I got to see Roxy three times!! :happydance: Once on Friday and twice yesterday. She's moving around so much now that we always have to keep an eye on her so she doesn't get hurt.On Friday my mom tried to look at her two teeth coming through but Roxy kept sticking her tongue out. :haha: I got to see her teeth yesterday and I wish I could help since she's in pain from teething.


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats ser!! 

We had a fun weekend this weekend. We went to the zoo, the auto show and did some cleaning around the house. It was much needed. I haven't really cleaned since finding out I was pregnant, I've been so exhausted! I had some energy and took advantage!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ser523 said:


> Hey ladies! So I guess we're starting things early, got a bfp yesterday! I had been trying not to think about TTC, since we were waiting until May - like I stopped charting, no OPKs, mostly stopped checking in on here. We went on vacation and my app had told me that it was my fertile week, but I honestly didn't think I'd get pregnant. I took a cheapie in the morning but fell back asleep before the results. When I woke up, I was shocked! I picked up a ClearBlue digital later in the day to confirm.
> 
> I'm away on a work trip right now, so I haven't told DH yet. I fly home tomorrow and I'm going to surprise him when he picks me up. We tried in Dec, so I had gotten a shirt (I can't keep calm, I'm going to be a mommy). I'm going to wear it on the plane and ask him if he likes the shirt I got when he picks me up.
> 
> I'm hoping this is a sticky bean, as last year I had two early mc's. So I'm sort of afraid to celebrate, you know? I'm thinking I'll wait a week before calling the doctor to make an appointment.

Aww how cute. Congrats on the bfp. FX for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## tverb84

Ashley have you told your family yet? 

I can't believe Roxy is 8 months old today!!!! :wacko: <3 :cloud9: This is bias but she's one of the cutest babies ever!!!! Also one of the sassiest. :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Okay all- I've been terrible at keeping up over the last week!! Being sick put me pretty behind in party projects for my DS's birthday coming up so I've been working late every night on that instead of being on bnb. Going to get caught up now!

Ashley- I'm sorry things are still so tense with your mom. hopefully you all can find common ground with your DS and remain civil in regards to him. How did the big reveal go?? Glad your DS is feeling better! Poor baby was sick all winter! Sounds like you had a great weekend. i always find it helps me relax better when the house is clean

Ren- agreed, AF sucks! Hopefully you wont have to see the witch again for a year! how was your girls weekend? being ready to jump your hubby works great with baby making ;) like keely said, you'll probably be pushing him away for awhile when you're preggo so soak it up now!

curiosity- did you hear back yet on the morgage?? FX you all get to try this cycle!

Tara-hope you are feeling better :hugs: Happy 8 months to Roxy! It's kind of nice that her teeth took longer to start coming in...it's SO hard when they are super tiny to cut them (Charles had 8 teeth by Roxy's age). I hope that the rest aren't too rough for her. Charles always like the Sophie Giraffe to chew on or cold washcloths. We also used motrin/tylenol (he would cut 6 at a time- it was unbearable). Hope they cut through quick and she can get to feeling better. How fun that she is getting more mobile. You're going to be chasing after her in no time!

keely- i cant believe thea is 2 weeks old already! how is nursing going? OMG...looked the wrap up...gorgeous! and with it already being broken in it will be so soft and comfortable for little thea!

krissie- there are definitely some beautiful wraps that you can purchase to even coordinate with the wedding colors to look great in photos! How are you doing with the wait to May?

wishing- good to hear from you and well done of focusing on eating well and being healthy. congrats on being NTNP next month!! I moved you up to April on the list!

symphony-congrats on being so close to having your house!! its a gorgeous house and i'm sure you will love being able to set it all up. I'm sorry that you are having to push back TTC. The time will go so fast with moving and your awesome trips coming up! FX you are able to try in August :flower:

ser- CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting! How did your DH react? Let me know you're due date and I can get it updated on the front page. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

Also, thinking of Jessica and hoping to hear of the safe arrival of her little one (and finding out the gender!) soon. She was heading in on Monday and I'm sure she is soaking up the newborn snuggles!


----------



## kksy9b

One last post- I LOVE that I just updated our list with 4 new pregnancies! Lets keep them rolling in ladies!


----------



## KalonKiki

She's not quite 2 weeks old yet, she will be tomorrow. I can't believe it either! My squish is growing up too fast. :haha:

Unfortunately the wrap sold (boo) but it was probably too long for me anyway, I think my base size is a 5. Now I'm holding out hope for a Pavo Guild Cheetah Wild size 5 in my Pavo swap group. It's so shimmery and pretty. <3
Colin agreed to get me a Didymos Cashmere Neve later this year for my birthday so I will eventually have cashmere. :D

I had no idea that Jessica went in on Monday, FXed that she had a safe delivery and that she and baby are both doing well. Can't wait to find out if her :yellow: bump turned :pink: or :blue:. :D 
My guess is :blue:, in the March group there has been an overwhelming number of boys compared to girls, only 1 team :yellow: bump so far has turned :pink: too, all of the rest of the team :yellow: bumps to date have ended up :blue:. And even then she was actually due at the end of February rather than March.


----------



## tverb84

I'm feeling better now Kaity thanks for asking. 

Lindsay has been using teething rings to help Roxy with teething. She said she wants a crawling rug for Easter to help Roxy for when she crawls. At least I think that's what it is called. I won't be surprised if Roxy has started to crawl already she wants to but her legs don't want to move. :haha:

It is nice that she's moving around more and she loves to jump when someone is holding her. Her legs are strong when she jumps but for some reason they don't work when she tries to crawl.


----------



## kksy9b

She will get there Tara!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, those skills all come in time. Christian was trying to crawl around 6 months but didn't actually start until 10 months. He couldn't figure out how to get going even though he was on all fours. :haha: 

Kaity- the wait to May is going alright. I'm so busy with work and then everyday stuff right now I don't think about it to much. Plus I'm working hard on losing weight which has kept me motivated. 

I've actually been thinking of ntnp in May until July or August but I don't know. I will probably be super ready by the time May gets here to go back on Clomid. If I make enough progress towards my weightloss and my blood work comes back good I'm sure we will try in May.


----------



## kksy9b

Charles was walking at 9 months but is delayed in speech...just shows every kid is different!

Glad the wait is going well and that you are able to focus on other things. I'm sure when may rolls around you will be ready!


----------



## Ashley1021

I told my family and they all said congrats, not too excited, but they weren't rude! Now to tell oh's family next weekend...


----------



## krissie328

Christian should be starting speech services soon. He was evaluated last week and qualified. Now I'm just waiting for them to contact me. He has an appointment next week with an ENT to check out some concerns that were noticed during his eval.

Although lately he's really been jabbering more and doing more imitations of sounds. And he's even started making sounds when playing with his trucks and cars.


----------



## kksy9b

ashley- glad it went well! hope you have a more enthusiastic reaction with OH's family

krissie-im sorry that he need the additional help but happy that it is available to you. i've had a few moments breaking down when I see how far Charles has to go to catch up. But the therapy really does help and these boys will get there in the end. Our therapist said 90% of her kids are boys- they just tend to be late talkers! What additional concerns did they have in his eval?


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> ashley- glad it went well! hope you have a more enthusiastic reaction with OH's family
> 
> krissie-im sorry that he need the additional help but happy that it is available to you. i've had a few moments breaking down when I see how far Charles has to go to catch up. But the therapy really does help and these boys will get there in the end. Our therapist said 90% of her kids are boys- they just tend to be late talkers! What additional concerns did they have in his eval?

It's not always a bad thing to be delayed in speech, I have the world's worst sailor potty mouth little boy because he catches on to EVERYTHING we say immediately and even if we only let it slip once he starts using it indefinitely and says it randomly. :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Yes Christian's new favorite word is a-s-s. :dohh: It is seriously the only thing he says clear as a bell and he has been saying it nonstop while playing for about three days. 

They were concerned with how much of a mouth breather he is. He never closed his mouth during play and breathed through his nose. And he constantly has a runny nose. So we suspect allergies and that could be causing fluid build up in his ears which is causing the delay. But she said since he does have a snore that it could be enlarged adenoids. And since I have a history of late speech development and had to have my adenoids removed and tubes in my ears they wanted it checked out. 

He did great on all the other developmental areas such as motor skills. There was a slight elevation for social. But I believe that is because he can't talk to the other kids. I believe if he had a better form of communication he would try because he is so social with adults and his cousin.


----------



## tverb84

When I was five I had a tube put in my right ear but I don't think it's in anymore.

Roxy does try to talk but it all sounds like well baby talk. :haha: She does laugh and smile quite a bit especially when Lindsay plays with her.She even started to wave a few weeks ago and it's so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## kksy9b

honestly, I wouldn't care if Charles was picking up bad words if it meant he was talking. i'm just desperate to see him develop those skills because it bleeds into so much more than speaking. it's hard to see him get so frustrated when he can't communicate what he wants/needs and then shut down over it. We went to storytime a couple weeks ago and the difference of where he is and where he needs to be put me in tears the entire way home. Seeing the other kids his age able to interact and grasp the back and forth with the story leader and him want to but not able to and get so frustrated is really really heartbreaking. he talks some (mom,dad,ball,no and uh-huh) and i'm able to communicate and understand what he needs but its because i'm with him all day. others struggle and it alienates him when he is with his peers. i'm thinking this summer of putting him in a pseudo preschool 2 mornings a week to help with this but am afraid it will do more harm than good.


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally understand but I'm sure he'll pick up a lot on his speech once he turns 2. Liam's speech improved significantly after his 2nd birthday and just keeps getting better and better as he gets older. :hugs:

This is a pretty typical conversation with Liam:

*something doesn't go Liam's way or he gets annoyed/upset/angry*

Liam : "For f**ks sake!"

Me: "Liam don't say that, it's a bad word."

Liam: *sigh* "F**ks sake, Mama." *gives me a dirty look* :wacko:

He can be very cute sometimes though. When he sees me nursing Thea he says "She's hungry, needs food?" and I tell him yes and that she's drinking milk and he gently pets her head and says "Drink the milk, baby". :cloud9: <3


----------



## kksy9b

Hahaha...I'm sure its hard in the moment but will be cute looking back on it. And how adorable is he with his sister?? That's what I can't wait for :cloud9:

Thank you for the hugs. Some days are harder than others. I'm learning to not focus on the end goals, which feel overwhelming, but celebrate each small victory. Iblove that feeling of pride that swells up when he gets something he didn't before. Love seeing his face too just being so happy


----------



## KalonKiki

He is definitely cute with his sister, he loves to pet her head and give her kisses.
Liam is waaay too proud of himself, he's the world's biggest show off and he loves to be the center of attention. I'm afraid he's going to end up being a little arrogant like his dad but at least he's a social butterfly. I can see him being pretty popular in school and having a of friends. It really makes me wonder what Thea is going to be like. I'm hopeful that she'll be a lot like my sister Bella, she's such a sweetie and very mature and well behaved even for an older child, let alone a 7 year old.


----------



## Trickyl

Hi! I am not sure how old your son is but I have a 19 month old that doesn't talk either! He says mama, dad, ball, no and maybe a couple other words. He is a very smart boy but just doesn't want to talk.. I think it may be due to his 3 year old brother always answering and talking for him. I did have him checked by a speech therapist and they weren't worried at all about him. They gave me a few ideas to try to get him talking more at home so we have been trying that. So stay positive! On another note, my bf and I will be trying again in May or July for our 4th and final baby! I have 13, 3 and 19 month old boys! Would love a princess but as long as baby is healthy, we will be happy! Anyone else waiting a few months or anyone got their bfp!? O:)O:)


----------



## tverb84

Kaity I know how it feels when you can't understand when someone is trying to communicate with you.My grandma still can't talk from when she had her stroke two years ago so she tries to tell us what she needs/wants but sometimes it's really hard to understand what she means. :nope: Once in a while we can understand what she means but it's too hard more times than not. 

How was everyone's St Patrick's Day? Mine was good!


----------



## kksy9b

Trickyl- hello! i've added you to our list (second post). I put you in May for now (because it's sooner!) but let me know when you settle on a date for sure and I can move you if needed. How long did it take to conceive your boys? And thank you for the words of encouragement. I know my little guy will catch up, we just need to keep putting the work in now to help him.

Tara- we didn't do a whole lot here. went to my SIL's house this morning for a bit so Charles could play with his cousins. And then just played at the house in the afternoon. What did you do? Sorry that your grandma is still not able to speak from her stroke. Do the doctors think she will improve with time?


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I went to a restaurant near our house. I had a corned beef sandwich and it was sooooo good! 

I honestly have no clue what the doctors think because we don't really talk to them. I'm sure the doctors have talked to my grandma about her condition.


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you had a nice st Patrick's day meal with your mom! I'm not a fan of corned beef personally


----------



## krissie328

I've never had corned beef. It really doesn't appeal to me. But my dh loves it. 

We didn't do anything for St. Patricks. DH had to work all evening so DS and I just hung out. There was a parade but it was cold and windy and I didn't want to be out in that so we didn't go. 

It was my dad's bday. I tried to call but I didn't get a response. :nope: He has been really weird the last couple of years, it makes me worried something is going on with him.


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- does your dad live alone? Is there anyone he is in contact regularly with you could talk to and see if they have noticed any behavior changes?


----------



## krissie328

He is married. I want to say this all started after he had a suicidal episode in December 2014. I know him and his wife have a lot of problems and her two boys cause a lot of stress for him. Her counselor also told him he needs to stop talking to my sister because she is causing problems in their marriage. But my understanding is my sister just doesn't like his wife so they both are just nasty to each other. And there has been an incident or two my dad has been venting to her and his wife over heard. I personally get along fine with his wife. But they live about 8 hours away so we rarely see each other.


----------



## kksy9b

Could you talk to his wife and see of she has notice d any behavior changes? Or see if she would.be supportive of him seeking counseling? I hope things are alright :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

They both have individual counseling and couples counseling. I also know though he was put on some new meds (including antidepressants which can cause worsening symptoms in some people). I think I will probably try to call her soon. I know she is off on the weekends and he typically works so I might try then so it is less awkward.


----------



## KalonKiki

We didn't do anything for St. Patrick's Day either even though my heritage is heavily Irish.


----------



## tverb84

Hopefully you'll be able to talk to your dad Krissie.

Anyone have special plans this weekend? I'm probably not doing much since next weekend is Easter so we'll most likely do stuff then.I know Lisa (Lindsay's mom) is having her dinner next Saturday so we'll probably go there and usually we go to my uncle's on Easter Sunday but haven't heard anything about that yet.

Is it just me or has Easter creeped up this year?


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- i'm glad they are both in counseling now and I hope the conversation with her goes well. most important is that your dad gets whatever help he may need :hugs:

Tara- my parents are coming up to visit tomorrow for a couple days! We haven't seen them since New Years and I am really excited. Charles is going to LOVE having Grandma and Grandpa here to play with. Now that the weather is turning nice, we will be able to see them more (its a 3.5 hour drive so during winter we dont see each other much). Sounds like you will have a nice time at Lindsey's moms house and your uncles! We usually go to my SIL's for an egg hunt and dinner. Our church is under construction this year so they are moving easter services to a local high school. i think instead we will go with my in laws to their service.


----------



## krissie328

We are going to the city tomorrow. We will either go to the zoo or the nature center. We are also celebrating my birthday so I'm looking forward to dinner out. 

I'm also on spring break for the next week and I'm so excited!


----------



## tverb84

The schools here had their March break this past week so the students go back Monday. 

I can't believe April first is in two weeks!! :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

How's everyone doing! I've been really busy sorry ladies :)

Baby fever has struck hard and all of a sudden, I literally can't wait any longer!


----------



## krissie328

You are getting close fxmummy!

My ticker is under 2 months now! :happydance:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes mine too!!! It seems to be harder the closer you get!!!

How are you doing now Krissie? X


----------



## krissie328

I'm doing good. I am getting nervous to ttc again. I was so sure in January. But I think it's mostly because ds is being a handful lately.


----------



## Ashley1021

My ds is such a handful lately too!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I give you ladies a lot of credit.. I'm nervous about number one lol..

I did do a due date predictor if this is my bfp cycle, we'd be due on My dh birthday.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm very lucky ds has been a really good boy, he's had to deal with this big move but he's coping really well. He's in his own room now in his little bed, it's so cute!

No, the things putting me off ttc if I think too hard about it are those few hours/days postpartum when you just feel like rubbish! But this time I'll have no chance to rest with a toddler. Urghhh just thinking about it... Zzzz...zzzz!!! And breastfeeding, can't even go there!

So cute it could be dhs birthday garglinpitt! Ds and dh are a week apart.

How are you feeling Ashley?


----------



## krissie328

I worry about the newborn days and a toddler too. I think that's a lot of my anxiety. Ds is always so go go go so I'm definitely exhausted at the end of the day. I just keep thinking I will cope no matter when the time comes.


----------



## Ashley1021

I seem to be getting rid of the nausea overall, although it's terrible today! My exhaustion is letting up too! I even went out to see a movie Saturday night with oh! lol. 

Ds has been hitting and throwing things lately, so that is getting frustrating. He has been sleeping through the night recently though, which has never happened!


----------



## tverb84

Why do you think your son is hitting and throwing Ashley?

It's starting to feel like I'm getting another sore throat again.Like all of a sudden it's there but I feel fine otherwise.


----------



## Ashley1021

I think part of it is just being a toddler. But he's also seeing it at daycare. I'm his daycare teacher until he transitions to the older toddler room next week. I think he's getting bored in my room. I typically have 12-17 month old. He's 18 months old today.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, Christian has been more aggressive and tantruming as he's been getting older. I am lot of his is his lack of communication skills. But he's also 21 months old and I think as they start developing their own sense of self and independence they start resisting more.

I have been really excited though to see his receptive skills improving. He is listening way better and seems to understand consequences when I tell him if he does this, that will happen.


----------



## alliec

Hi everyone,

It's been ages since I've been on; so happy to still see some familiar names. I'm not that great at keeping with up with forums while nothing is really happening with me :blush: 

We are finally getting close to TTC! It looks like we will start our first round of Clomid in April as long as AF comes later in the month. If AF starts too early (first half of April) we will wait until my May AF since we would like to avoid a December baby.

I'm getting more excited about everything baby related now that TTC is just around the corner. I'm just really hoping not to get too disappointed if our first round isn't successful. 

Looking forward to being around more and chatting with all you ladies :)


----------



## krissie328

Welcome back alliec. You are getting super close! Fx af cooperates for you. 

I have about 59 days (+/- 2) before our next clomid round. Unless af decides to show up on her own some time in May.

Ff thinks I ovulated on cd 8 this cycle. Which I can see why based on my temps. But I think it's actually my cold giving me false high readings. I always have a 12 day lp so I guess we'll see in a little over a week.


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- hope you all had a nice day out together. Happy early birthday!! :cake: Any fun things planned with Christian on your spring break? Charles is becoming more aggressive and destructive. One thing we are working on is he has to help clean up messes he makes/put activities away. I've noticed since we've started doing that he is more careful (sometimes) while playing. So happy to hear Christian is starting to understand more!! It is amazing what they start picking up and you go "wait, you know how to do that?!"

FX- good to hear from you! How is it going getting settled into the new place? I hope the rest of your wait goes by quick!! I'm in the same boat of having NO IDEA how I will do what I did with Charles while also having a newborn (he would sit and nurse for an hour at a time! can't do that with a toddler running around!). But in the end it will all work out!

ashley- sorry your LO is being a handful...like everything it is a phase and will pass in time. Awesome news about feeling better and your LO STTN!! Getting a full nights sleep makes ALL the difference

Ren- you will do just fine hun :hugs: it is an indescribable adjustment but you somehow manage to get through it and find what works best for you! Charles and Ben's birthday as 6 days apart (along with my BIL and SIL in the same week...) and I love having them so close together...its a big birthday celebration for the whole week!

Tara- hope you feel better soon :flower:

alli- good to hear from you! Best of luck to you with your first clomid round!! Did you use clomid for your DS? how many rounds did it take if you did?

AFM, I have officially moved over to TTC! Ben spontaneously changed his mind and it happened to be on O day (at least, I'm hoping I actually ovulate this month!). Crossing my fingers that temps confirm it in the coming days and I can start my tww! I'm okay if it's negative this month since it was an early start. We will see! My feeling is that I won't be this month but I have a good feeling about April.


----------



## kksy9b

Also wanted to pop on and say congratulations to Jessica who had a :yellow: bump turn :pink:!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Also wanted to pop on and say congratulations to Jessica who had a :yellow: bump turn :pink:!

I was just thinking of her! Congratulations!


----------



## krissie328

I had a few things planned.. Monday was toddler time at the library and Friday is story time. Wednesday we are going to plant an Easter basket at a local greenhouse. 

Thursday is his ENT appointment. I wanted to go to the park but we have a wind advisory. And I don't know of any indoor play areas.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> krissie- hope you all had a nice day out together. Happy early birthday!! :cake: Any fun things planned with Christian on your spring break? Charles is becoming more aggressive and destructive. One thing we are working on is he has to help clean up messes he makes/put activities away. I've noticed since we've started doing that he is more careful (sometimes) while playing. So happy to hear Christian is starting to understand more!! It is amazing what they start picking up and you go "wait, you know how to do that?!"
> 
> FX- good to hear from you! How is it going getting settled into the new place? I hope the rest of your wait goes by quick!! I'm in the same boat of having NO IDEA how I will do what I did with Charles while also having a newborn (he would sit and nurse for an hour at a time! can't do that with a toddler running around!). But in the end it will all work out!
> 
> ashley- sorry your LO is being a handful...like everything it is a phase and will pass in time. Awesome news about feeling better and your LO STTN!! Getting a full nights sleep makes ALL the difference
> 
> Ren- you will do just fine hun :hugs: it is an indescribable adjustment but you somehow manage to get through it and find what works best for you! Charles and Ben's birthday as 6 days apart (along with my BIL and SIL in the same week...) and I love having them so close together...its a big birthday celebration for the whole week!
> 
> Tara- hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> alli- good to hear from you! Best of luck to you with your first clomid round!! Did you use clomid for your DS? how many rounds did it take if you did?
> 
> AFM, I have officially moved over to TTC! Ben spontaneously changed his mind and it happened to be on O day (at least, I'm hoping I actually ovulate this month!). Crossing my fingers that temps confirm it in the coming days and I can start my tww! I'm okay if it's negative this month since it was an early start. We will see! My feeling is that I won't be this month but I have a good feeling about April.

I hope you are right.. Anyone want to give me insight on my chart? Huge dip this morning.. I'm thinking O is not far away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jessica28

Here is my sweet Harmony Rae at 4 days old.
We are settling in nicely but it is so hard to get into a routine with a baby and a toddler when the house is always full! You would think people (esp. my own family) would have the common decency to let us have a day or two to ourselves every now and then. It is driving me crazy!

My toddler loves her little sister but she has been acting out... dumping water all over the floor, biting, extra whiney... She wants to be anywhere but here. In fact she wants to be with the babysitter 24/7 - I refuse to let her go there everyday because I want to get her out of the habit.. (babysitter is also a family member.)
 



Attached Files:







12443122_973427222734018_503775490_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fxmummyduck

She's beautiful Jessica congratulations!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- sounds like you have several fun activities planned!! What does planting an easter basket involve? If you're not able to get out to play, you could have a playdoh or sensory bin activity. I want to say Charles was around Christians age when he started liking the bins. We have a noodle bin (rotini, macorroni etc) with some scoops that C really loves. Or pom poms with an ice cube tray he can put in and out.


----------



## krissie328

Jessica, she is beautiful. Congrats again hun. I hope you get some peace from visitors soon.

Kaity- what a great idea. I think I will do that today. (Put them together). Maybe that will help him through the next month of rainy weather.


----------



## kksy9b

Ren- looks like a good dip to me! FX you see a nice rise tomorrow!

Krissie- I like having it all ready to go so you can just grab and play!

Jessica- congratulations!!! She is so precious. I'm sure your DD will adjust in time but sending lots of hugs your way until she does :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your new baby Jessica! She's cute!


----------



## Ashley1021

I had some heavy bleeding and cramping this morning. I found baby on Doppler but I have an ob appt soon. Getting nervous for what she will say!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

kksy9b said:


> Ren- looks like a good dip to me! FX you see a nice rise tomorrow!
> 
> Krissie- I like having it all ready to go so you can just grab and play!
> 
> Jessica- congratulations!!! She is so precious. I'm sure your DD will adjust in time but sending lots of hugs your way until she does :hugs:

I hope so.. I've been a bit sore as I had no sex drive on the mirena and since it's been out we've BD more this month then the last four months combined...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hope all goes well, I had a bleed with lo at 6 weeks, it's so scary. Hugs x


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Jessica, she's precious! :D


----------



## Ashley1021

My ob couldn't find the heartbeat so she is sending me for an ultrasound at the hospital today. I am so scared


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: praying all is well. You are still early for a Doppler and sometimes need the transvaginal to pick it up. Hope your bean is snuggled in tight


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> My ob couldn't find the heartbeat so she is sending me for an ultrasound at the hospital today. I am so scared

:hugs: I hope you see a snuggled in bean at your ultrasound.


----------



## Ashley1021

Thanks guys... I'm in the waiting room and should be called back shortly. I'm so nervous.. We couldn't find a babysitter for ds, and didn't want to drag him here as it isn't very kid friendly..


----------



## Ashley1021

Here is our little one! Baby was doing flips everywhere! It was so cool too see. So far so good. Happy and healthy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kksy9b

oh thank goodness!! Already causing their momma worry :) SO SO happy to hear baby is doing great :):)


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear that Ashley!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Congratulations on a beautiful scan Ashley!

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Ren that looks like a great dip! I had one this month but I'm quite confused, I think I o'd 2 days after but have just had another positive opk!

Krissie we're getting ever closer to May! I hope you're doing OK :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad to hear that baby is doing well Ashley. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad your baby is doing good Ashley! :) 

Has anyone else heard about what happened in Brussels yesterday? It's so sad and it makes me think if I even want to bring a child into the world.At the same time I know I want children and can't see myself not having any.


----------



## krissie328

I have no heard but I can only imagine. There are so many tragedies it makes you really question things!

So dh and I had a heart to heart last night. And we have both agreed to ntnp from May-August and then use clomid if it doesn't happen before then. I am still temping and eating low carb. So I am hoping to o on my own. I feel like I have more weight to lose and my health to get better before actively ttc. But if it happens in the mean time we would be over the moon.


----------



## alliec

krissie328 said:


> Welcome back alliec. You are getting super close! Fx af cooperates for you.
> 
> I have about 59 days (+/- 2) before our next clomid round. Unless af decides to show up on her own some time in May.
> 
> Ff thinks I ovulated on cd 8 this cycle. Which I can see why based on my temps. But I think it's actually my cold giving me false high readings. I always have a 12 day lp so I guess we'll see in a little over a week.

Thank you, Krissie! I am excited but I'm definitely getting waves of "omg, are we really going for it?!" panic.

And good luck to you too! It sucks about your cold potentially messing your chart up. There should be a special award for those who stay sane while TTC during cold/flu season :flower:



kksy9b said:


> alli- good to hear from you! Best of luck to you with your first clomid round!! Did you use clomid for your DS? how many rounds did it take if you did?
> 
> AFM, I have officially moved over to TTC! Ben spontaneously changed his mind and it happened to be on O day (at least, I'm hoping I actually ovulate this month!). Crossing my fingers that temps confirm it in the coming days and I can start my tww! I'm okay if it's negative this month since it was an early start. We will see! My feeling is that I won't be this month but I have a good feeling about April.

Thank you! We did use Clomid to get pregnant with DS and got lucky on the first round. It was a huge surprise because we truly went in with no expectations, and now we have so many expectations despite knowing that we shouldn't. 

Congratulations on moving on to TTC! I'm sure it must be so nice to move past this first chunk of waiting and onto the next, more exciting, chunk of waiting!


----------



## alliec

Jessica28 said:


> Here is my sweet Harmony Rae at 4 days old.
> We are settling in nicely but it is so hard to get into a routine with a baby and a toddler when the house is always full! You would think people (esp. my own family) would have the common decency to let us have a day or two to ourselves every now and then. It is driving me crazy!
> 
> My toddler loves her little sister but she has been acting out... dumping water all over the floor, biting, extra whiney... She wants to be anywhere but here. In fact she wants to be with the babysitter 24/7 - I refuse to let her go there everyday because I want to get her out of the habit.. (babysitter is also a family member.)

What a little doll! And her name is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## alliec

Ashley1021 said:


> Here is our little one! Baby was doing flips everywhere! It was so cool too see. So far so good. Happy and healthy!

Yay! So glad all is well :)


----------



## alliec

krissie328 said:


> I have no heard but I can only imagine. There are so many tragedies it makes you really question things!
> 
> So dh and I had a heart to heart last night. And we have both agreed to ntnp from May-August and then use clomid if it doesn't happen before then. I am still temping and eating low carb. So I am hoping to o on my own. I feel like I have more weight to lose and my health to get better before actively ttc. But if it happens in the mean time we would be over the moon.

That sounds like a good plan. It'll give you a summer to just relax and enjoy each other without any expectations :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

So relieved for you Ashley!! These little bubs sure know how to scare their mummy's!


----------



## krissie328

Christian had his ENT appointment today. And afterwards we decided to go bowling since the weather isn't great. He had a lot of fun for the first 7 rounds then started laying on the floor and scooting. :haha: it may have been his naptime.

Anyways, his appointment went like I expected. He failed his hearing test and they said it is likely his adenoids causing the fluid build up in his ears and his chronic runny nose. So the end of April he is going to have them removed and tubes put in his ears. I'm relieved but scared. 

I have a friend who had the same procedure with her son and she has been very reassuring. She also said almost instantly her son started talking. So I am really hopeful this will be what he needs.


----------



## tverb84

That's too funny about Charles scooting at the bowling alley! :haha: 

Hopefully he will start talking more after the procedure. :thumbup:

Anyone have special plans for Easter? Tomorrow we're going to see my grandma in the nursing home and on Sunday we're going to my uncles. I'm really excited to see everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I have off work today but for some reason I'm still up a 6am like I am for work everyday.. We are going to my in laws house for Easter dinner. I'm making brussel sprouts with bacon for a side and chocolate covered cookie dough eggs for dessert. Then we are heading over to our best friends house and celebrating another friend's birthday which was last week.. 

As far as TTC, Looks like I am going to have to wait one more day to see if I Od. Had a very restless night and tossed and turned a bunch. When I tested at 5:45 the reading didn't seem right to me so I'm squashing today's reading and will pick back up tomorrow. Hopefully the busy weekend will get my mind off of everything.


----------



## MerryAnn

Congratulations. Your baby is so beautiful. Cutty sweetheart :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

krissie328 said:


> Christian had his ENT appointment today. And afterwards we decided to go bowling since the weather isn't great. He had a lot of fun for the first 7 rounds then started laying on the floor and scooting. :haha: it may have been his naptime.
> 
> Anyways, his appointment went like I expected. He failed his hearing test and they said it is likely his adenoids causing the fluid build up in his ears and his chronic runny nose. So the end of April he is going to have them removed and tubes put in his ears. I'm relieved but scared.
> 
> I have a friend who had the same procedure with her son and she has been very reassuring. She also said almost instantly her son started talking. So I am really hopeful this will be what he needs.

Bless his heart, he'll be ok though. It's just really scary thinking about them having procedures done but you'll cope fine! My sisters friends boy wasn't speaking and they found he had a problem with his ears too, things picked up rapidly after that so I'm sure Christian will too x


----------



## tverb84

Happy Good Friday! :)


----------



## ttevis94

I'm not exactly trying to conceive but I'm not trying not to either.. But ok have a question for everyone. 

I'm not sure exactly what my body is doing, but I am hoping that you will be able to help me. Alright, I am on the birth control pill, but the first week I started a new pack I got side tracked and forgot to take a couple of pills. I had my last period March 9th it was my normal 4-5 days and it was completely normal. After my period my boyfriend and I had unprotected sex multiple times. Well on March 23rd I started spotting, it was not a lot of blood just a little spotting for a few days. And on the 23rd I had mild cramping but nothing like my period cramps also will dizziness, nausea, a couple headaches, and I have been moodier than usual. The cramping stopped after the first day of spotting. I had the spotting for 3 days. I have never experienced this before, even when i have missed a couple of my pills. Also, just last night my boyfriend and I had sex and we both noticed that I was wetter than I usually am. And i'm not sure when to take a test to see if I am pregnant.


----------



## tverb84

So today at the nursing home my mom and I found out that this new guy has been coming into my grandma's room.He even came in when we were there so my aunt and mom told him to leave but he wouldn't.After telling him a few times my mom got mad at him and started yelling a bit then my aunt went to get someone who works at the home.I'm not sure what's wrong with the guy but I think my mom made it worse because my grandma started to get upset and cried. :nope: My mom said she's going back to the nursing home tomorrow but I don't know if I want to go mainly because I don't want to get in the middle of it.

What would you ladies do?


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- i understand all to well finally getting some traction on losing weight and not wanting to derail it with trying/getting pregnant. it was one of the things that helped me through the wait with seeing positive changes happening with my health. I think NTNP for a few months is a good compromise for you and your DH. Oh that must be so nerve-wracking with Christian having to have a surgery. It is a very common procedure and I hope that it is able to correct the fluid build up and that he will just explode in vocabulary afterwards. My nephew had the same issue and procedure done and almost immediately started talking.

allie- that is great that you were able to catch first round of clomid last time! FX it's the same this time!! not too much longer! And thank you- it does seem like an endless amount of waiting doesn't it?? Oh well..i'm discovering that the tww is not nearly as maddening as it was the first go around. most of the time i forget we are trying because i'm too busy chasing my ds around lol

tara- hope you are having a nice easter with your family! No big plans here. i threw my back out last night so we didn't make it to church this morning. heading to my BIL and SIL's house in a couple hours for dinner but otherwise just hanging out at the house. i'm sorry things got so heated while visiting your grandma. I would still go back to visit with her, just stay out of anything regarding this other situation. maybe take that time to console your grandma or try and distract her. it's very odd that someone (i'm assuming this was another resident and not a doctor or assistant?) was coming into her room. 

Ren- i hope you are enjoying your easter dinner! the food you're making sounds amazing! i also hope your body figures out this ovulation business soon and you can get back on track with normal cycles! i don't recall- were your cycles regular pre BC?

merryann- hello! i don't think we've met you yet on here! how are you doing?

ttev- i replied to you on your other thread but most likely you are in the clear for pregnancy. hope you get your answers soon


----------



## MKaykes

Hello Ladies! Can I join in on the WTT in 2016? This looks like an active thread, which would be fun! I'm hoping to start trying (again) for #1 in August 2016.

A little about my journey so far: went off BCP after over 10 years in January 2015, NTNP for a couple months, then started charting, started temping in I think August. Cycles have been regular from the get go after BCP, but had no luck. I went back to school to get my nursing degree/license in January of this year, so stopped trying in November as I don't want to take any time off school until finishing up my ASN in May 2017. I'll continue on to get by Bachelors in nursing after that, but that will all be online, so hoping that I can handle that with a baby. 

DH doesn't understand the need to wait, he's more interested in starting a family than I am I think (which is great).

Since we didn't get pregnant those first 11 months, I haven't been super careful with prevention these last several months, but am continuing to temp and chart so I know my cycles pretty well and just try to avoid the few days before and after predicted O date. So far so good! This month I wasn't as careful, as a December baby wouldn't be terrible as it would come during Winter break between semesters, but getting through my 3rd semester with a LO may be hard!

I'm a big believer in God having a plan for me, so as sad as I was to have difficulty conceiving for a year, now being in school I like to think that it just wasn't the right time for us, and getting through this nursing program is more important now. Our time to be parents will come, so now I just get to focus on school and myself and we'll be so excited when we get to grow our family! WTT has been such a relief after the stress of TTC!


----------



## tverb84

My mom never did go to the nursing home yesterday since my uncle went to get the situation sorted and it sounded like he did.It is or was another resident coming into her room and hopefully he won't anymore.

I did have a good Easter! Roxy looked so cute in her Easter dress and I took a few pictures of her in it. :cloud9: When I was holding her my sil put one of Roxy's headbands on mine and my mom took a picture of us with her phone. :haha: The best part was when I took my sun glasses off while Roxy and I were looking at each other, she smiled at my and put her hand on my face. <3 :cloud9: She even touched my glasses because she saw herself in the lenses. :haha: 

How was everyone else's Easter?


----------



## krissie328

Tara that sounds so precious!

Kaity- everyone I've talked to has said once they did the procedure they started talking. I had mine removed too as a child because I was delayed and within a few months was exited from language services. So I'm very hopeful this will be what he needs.

So my mom took Christian overnight last night. It was my first time away and both of us did well. :haha: and dh and I got to spend some much needed time together.

Easter was okay. We had a bbq at my moms. But then it started raining so never got to the eggs. My nephew has a rash which I think is chicken pox. And Christian has been so whiney and miserable today. And he has a slight fever so I'm just waiting for his to start. We took a long drive through the country since he seemed happy in the car so that was nice.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hope everyone had a nice Easter! I spent it with my hubby, parents, sister and her partner and my baby nephew, it was lovely :)

Tverb I'm glad things got sorted at the home, it's not nice worrying about what's going on while you aren't there :(

Krissie I hope they get to the bottom of Christian's hearing x

Hi MKaykes, I hope the wait is a quick and peaceful one :)


----------



## tverb84

Yeah I loved it when Roxy did that! :cloud9:

Curiosity you can call me Tara. :)


----------



## kksy9b

MKaykes- hello :hi: and welcome! i've added you to our list (second post). let me know if your dates change and i can get you updated! congratulations on starting nursing school! how long will it take to complete the program? i'm sorry that you struggled without success last year to get pregnant. as you said though, it just wasn't the right time and when your LO is here, it will make the wait so worth it :flower:

tara- hopefully the other resident doesn't bother your grandma anymore! how sweet of roxy! its those little moments that i just ADORE. our easter was good other than i threw my back out saturday night so spent most of it just trying to find a position that didn't hurt. charles had a super fun time with his cousins though and it was cute to see them all together.

krissie- glad the overnight went so well!! how is christian doing with STTN? last update i remember he had done it a couple nights but you weren't confident it would continue. sorry about christian having chicken pox too...poor baby..hope he feels better soon :hugs:

curiosity- glad you had a nice easter! this week will hopefully be a super exciting one for you!


----------



## kksy9b

Also, holy moly, we had a big boom of bfps on our list for november due dates!! 7 so far and possibly 8! Love it ladies...can't wait until we all get to move into ttc, pregnancy and then having those sweet little ones in our arms!


----------



## krissie328

Fabulous there were so many bfp! 

Yea, he stopped sttn shortly after that. I think it was 5 days total. He's back to up about 2-3 times a night again.

So I'm not so sure it's chicken pox. His cousin went to the doctor and he said it could be or it could be hand, foot and mouth. And considering where the spots are and the fact Christian's mouth is full of the blisters I'm leaning towards that. No matter what it is poor Christian is just miserable. :cry:


----------



## tverb84

She took me by surprise when she did that and she's one of the happiest babies I know! <3 :cloud9:

Awww I hope Christian feels better soon Krissie. :flower:


----------



## Ashley1021

Hoping your ds feels better soon! It sucks having a sick little one.

On Easter my boss called to let me know that one of my coworkers, who i was close to passed away. She was 60 years old and died from complications of pneumonia she has caught a couple days before. It was all very sudden and the past two days have been rough.


----------



## krissie328

I'm so sorry Ashley. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- poor baby! hope he starts feeling better soon. charles had it at the end of last summer and it's just awful. love him through it and hope it passes quick. 

ashley- i'm so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Sorry to hear your news Ashley :(

Hope you're OK Krissie :)

Hehe Tara, it's nicer using your name :) hope you and your little niece are well.

Kaity great news about last month's bfps! Let's hope we carry on the trend :winkwink: got my fingers crossed that the signs are good for us all!


----------



## tverb84

Roxy's doing good thanks curiosity. :) Her and Lindsay are actually started staying at our house because Lindsay and her mom had an argument yesterday.I'm not exactly sure what happened but I think her mom was drinking too much and things led to another. :shrug:

I have no clue how long they're staying here and Lindsay hasn't spoken to her mom since yesterday after their argument. Hopefully they'll be able to patch things up.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry to hear about the arguments. I hope they patch things up soon. And in the meantime, you get to enjoy more time with your niece!

How is everyone doing? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Ashley1021

tomorrow we have a birthday party to go to for my friends son. Then on Sunday we have my co workers funeral.


----------



## krissie328

I think we are going to do a bbq tomorrow with some friends. Then Sunday probably work around the yard. We have a couple projects that need done.

I took today off so Christian could have another day to rest. I'm pretty sure he's got over his illness now. He's been playing a lot today and we've been enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## kksy9b

ashley- have fun at the birthday party! i'm so sorry again about your coworker :hugs: how are you feeling with the pregnancy?

krissie- oh, so happy to hear christian is feeling better! the bbq and outside time sound like an awesome weekend!

It's been cold and very windy here. we were able to get outside for about 45 minutes yesterday but that's been it most of the week. I'm really hoping tomorrow is a bit warmer so we can get out because we are going stir crazy! One week and counting until Charles' birthday party...I'm so excited to show off all the hard work that's gone into and celebrate my little boy turning two!


----------



## krissie328

I was supper stir crazy over spring break. But the temps are suppose to be in thr 60s all weekend! We enjoyed about 2.5 hours outside this morning. It was very nice. I'm hoping to go back out this afternoon.


----------



## kksy9b

so jealous! it looks nice here but that wind is wicked cold and just stings your face.


----------



## tverb84

Lindsay and Roxy went back to her mom's this morning because Lindsay wanted to bathe Roxy. I can't believe I miss them already I think it's because they stayed over the past two nights.They haven't come back and I doubt they will now because Roxy goes to bed around this time.Hopefully Lindsay and her mom patched things up. 

Lindsay left quite a bit of her and Roxy's stuff here so hopefully they'll come back this weekend to visit.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- your new profile picture is so cute! I'm glad she is getting on better with her mom.


----------



## Symphony7

Almost moved into the new house. Spent the night here camping out ad the mattresses are still on the truck. Have some offloading to do and the piano movers are coming today. I'll give you all the grand tour once everything is in its proper place. Feels super weird, I'm suRe it will feel like home soon enough though. :)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Symphony! Moving is so hard but you'll love it when it's done.

One year ago today we bought our house! It's crazy to think about all the things Christian has done here already.


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations symphony! I'm sure it will feel at home once you unpack

Krissie- its so crazy yo think how much has changed in a year. We just passed our 1 year mark in this house and already so many memories and milestones have been reached here. Do you all plan to stay where you are long term?


----------



## tverb84

Thanks Krissie. :) My mom took it in my uncle's backyard on Easter Sunday.

In the two days that Lindsay and Roxy were here I've realized that I'm not ready for children just yet.Plus I like how I can do what I want when I want and I really like having time to myself. I love Roxy with all my heart and her being my niece is enough for me right now.She's so calm when I hold her and looks right into my eyes.It feels she can see into my soul and that sounds so cheesy. :haha:

How's everyone's weekend so far?


----------



## krissie328

Kaity- yes, we plan to stay here awhile. I really see us staying in this house until our kids graduate high school. At that point we may look for a smaller and less yard maintenance house. 

I'd like to move out of state but it probably won't happen. I have a good job with great retirement. And dh loves his job and was promoted within a year. Plus we have family and friends here. And to be honest we make well above the median wage and the area is pretty inexpensive so that allows us a variety of opportunities we might not have if we had to pay more for basics.


----------



## tverb84

I'm excited for June because I'm doing Relay for Life again!!! :happydance: It was really fun last year!


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> I'm excited for June because I'm doing Relay for Life again!!! :happydance: It was really fun last year!

That's awesome and a great thing to look forward to.


----------



## kksy9b

krissie- we are the same way. i think we want to stay here until at least retirement, or at the point that the house gets to be too much. i loved having one home growing up and was fortunate to never move. i want to give our kids the same type of stability

tara- good luck with relay for life!

it's been so quiet on here lately! this week is so busy with charles' birthday preparations. And then right after the party we have his actual bday and bens. any ideas what to get a music loving, tech savvy, hates anything "knick-knacky" kind of guy?!


----------



## krissie328

Kaity- same here. My parents moved into the house I grew up in when I was 3. So I went to the same school throughout and same for my husband. We both feel strongly about that for our kids. We rented for 10 years and moved 9 times so when we bought we wanted it to be a permanent house. It was our 10th move! So we have no desire to do it again. 

As far as bday ideas I'm horrible at ideas. My dh bday falls in Oct and he always gets whatever video game he's been wanting as they all release right around then.


----------



## tverb84

Does Ben like coffee? Maybe get him a gift card for Starbucks? :shrug:


----------



## alliec

Symphony - Congratulations on the move! I hope you are all settling in nicely.

Krissie - How is Christian feeling now? Is he all recovered from his illness?

Kaity - What are you planning for Charles' birthday?

Tara - Good luck with Relay for Life! I'm sure it will be fun.

Work has been so busy that I've found it impossible to get on here at all; most days I take my lunch on the go between programs. 

I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday to get things going. I forgot that I have to do a blood test first so I'm hoping I can get the test done and the results in before AF starts. FF has it pegged to start on the 15th but I usually start a couple days after the FF date, which should be perfect timing provided nothing strange pops up in my blood test. Also, since I'd be starting Clomid on Day 3 or 5 of my next cycle, that gives me a bit more wiggle room.

I feel like I'm in such a different head space this time around. When we were trying for our first, getting pregnant was all I could think about. This time around, I'm still excited and anxious but my brain is so crowded with everything else in our lives that TTC is really taking a back seat.

That being said, I'm going to feel really stupid if we have to miss this cycle because I forgot about needing to take a blood test :blush::dohh:


----------



## alliec

Also, I am no help with birthday gifts for men. I always end up buying clothes for the important men in my life. My best friend is a fashion junkie so we take each other on shopping sprees for our birthdays, and then we generally go on a spree for my husband together because we love dressing him up like our personal doll :laugh2:

Does he like to do activities? This year, I'm sending my husband to go skydiving with one of his friends, and few years ago I got him sailing lessons.


----------



## kksy9b

Allie- completely understand being busy! I keep catching up in here, get busy and fall behind. Rinse and repeat. How exciting with your appointment coming up! FX nothing shows up on it and you're still able to start trying this month! Completely agree too about it being different with #2. When you're chasing a toddler, there just isn't extra time to focus on trying! I've heard a lot of people say with #2 and on that they forget they are pregnant a lot.

Thank you for the suggestions! I think I'm going to book him an hour long massage at the spa we like going to. He is so busy and stressed with work and I know he will love some relaxation. I'm also going to make up a little certificate or something and let him know that the rest of that day (sat after his bday) I will watch Charles so he can have a Lord of the rings movie marathon. He's been talking for a bit now wanting to watch all the movies again so seems like a fun, relaxing, responsibility free day would be perfect for him!


----------



## krissie328

That sounds like a great birthday idea Kaity! I am sure he will love it. 

Allie- Christian is getting better from his sickness. However, now he has an eye infection. It doesn't appear to be pink eye. It could be allergies but the color makes me think infection. :nope:

Fx all your bloodwork comes back good and you are able to start ttc soon! I will be trying on my first cycle that starts after May 5th. Since I have irregular cycles I don't have an exact date yet.


----------



## AliJo

Hope everyone has been doing well!! Just popping back in like I've always been here.. again.. 

Krissie - I'm sorry about Christian! I hate it when little ones don't feel well. You can't explain it to them at all. My son just got over some upper respiratory stuff that I tried so hard not to give him. He got pretty croupy with it so I'm afraid he's going to be like me and get croupy all the time with URIs. Then I turn around and get a viral infection of some sort, now I'm waiting to see if I managed to fail at not giving him that as well. 

Tara - Relay for Life sounds fun! I'm hoping I find time to do things like that now that I'm almost done with classes!! I'm going to start working a little, but not a lot. I'm only scheduling for one day a week for now and picking up hours. 

Allie - It's going to be different for us for our second due to the fact that we're going to be actually trying. My son was a wonderful surprise!

My cycles are surprisingly no different than before my son. I always hear people saying their cycles changed. Nope, not for me.. still generally a 25 day cycle. The way it's been running I'll have two chances to conceive in May! My plan is to NTNP the first time and actually TTC at the end of the month. 

I'm getting excited! The first week of April went by quick for me as will the next week. After that things slow down a little bit. I'm also excited because I graduate in 29 days!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

That sounds like a great gift Kaity! :thumbup: I myself have never had a massage before and it sounds very relaxing.

Krissie it seems like Christian can't get a break from being sick.Hopefully that eye infection goes away. 

Today I helped my dad clean his apartment and now I don't even know if I want to go back. :shrug: His negative comments and attitude are starting to be too much for me.He has MS and is in pain which is understandable if he's in a bad mood or having a bad day.Almost every time I see him he says something negative or talks to me like I don't understand what he means and I have had enough.Not only that,he said something very offensive about the transgendered community and I didn't even know what to say after. 

I love my dad but like I said I'm done and tired. :nope:


----------



## AliJo

Tara - I completely understand being done and tired. I've went past that point with my mother. It's no fun feeling like you have to be away from a family member to better your life.


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry you're struggling with your dad Tara. It is so hard when they are your parents. :hugs:


----------



## Ashley1021

The ultrasound tech told me at 12 and 4 I'm probably having another boy. I don't know how to feel about this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## alliec

*Kaity* - A massage and movie marathon sounds like a fabulous and relaxing way to spend his birthday!

*Krissie* - Poor Christian! I hope that it's not pink eye; that can be such a beast if it gets everyone in the house. 

May isn't so far away now! If I miss this cycle due to my absent mind, we'll be May Clomid buddies 

*Ali* - So nice to have short cycles! Fx that one of your May shots does the trick :thumbup: My cycles did regulate somewhat after my son but they are still on the long side (32-36 days, whereas before it could be any where from 28-56).

And congratulations on being thisclose to graduating! What are you studying?

*Tara* - Sorry to hear about your struggles with your dad. Negative family interactions are so exhausting and emotionally draining. It is especially hard when there is illness involved. Keep yourself emotionally safe, even if it means putting some distance in your relationship :flower:

What are you all up to this weekend? The weather here has been amazing this week so I'm excited to actually get to be home and hang out with the kid instead of heading to work. 

Last night we ate dinner outside on the trampoline while our dogs tore around the backyard below us. It was so idyllic and I had the slightly ridiculous thought that it's so much easier to be a good parent when the weather is nice. :winkwink:


----------



## krissie328

alliec said:


> *Krissie* - Poor Christian! I hope that it's not pink eye; that can be such a beast if it gets everyone in the house.
> 
> May isn't so far away now! If I miss this cycle due to my absent mind, we'll be May Clomid buddies

Well that good news is I don't think its pink eye. I am treating it though since I finally found his drops. It already had a lot less discharge this morning. 

I am excited for a May buddy. I am so ready for May to get here actually!! Between summer break coming and starting Clomid. :happydance:

The weather has been so nice here the last two days. Today is also suppose to be 77!! Saturday the weather looks good with a slight chance of rain. So I am hoping to do some yard work and then we have a friend's bday party in the evening. I have no plans for Sunday. I am hoping to relax and do something laid back with DH and DS.


----------



## tverb84

I'm so jealous about your weather Krissie!! :haha: It's supposed to snow tonight until tomorrow morning. :coffee: I just want spring to come!! 

Right now I don't want to talk to my dad and it feels like I need a break from him for a while.


----------



## krissie328

Yes! It was 80 this afternoon so Christian and I played in thr sprinklers and I weeded my flower beds and got some flowers planted. I even tricked him into helping me move some red lava rock from a flower bed I'm trying to clear out. :haha:

I really love this time of year.


----------



## AliJo

Allie - Short cycles are nice for the TTC part but otherwise not so much! Thankfully they aren't as painful as before. I use to cramp pretty bad and I always knew when it was coming. Now they just show up and I don't hurt at all. 

I'm finishing up with my associates in nursing! All I'll have to do is take boards and I'll have my RN! :) Wish I was done with school but I want to at least get my BSN in the next couple of years.

The weather has been flopping around where I live. It does look like it's going to climb to upper 50s and 60s and stay there.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Ali! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## tverb84

A cousin of mine has her BSN and last I heard she's a psychiatric nurse in a hospital.I think she worked or still works in a nursing home as a RN.


----------



## AliJo

Krissie - Thanks! It's definitely been a long road.

Tara - That's awesome! The psychiatric field is really struggling here in the US. I don't know what specialty I want yet. I am really leaning towards pediatric or women's health/OB. For now I'm going to take what I can get. My hours are complicated and I refuse to put my son in daycare all day everyday.


----------



## alliec

*Krissie:* I love this time of year too! It's so gorgeously warm, and you get those lovely light breezes that keep things cool and bring you the scent of flowers. I enjoy summer but the heat can definitely become unbearable, and my city is coastal so it's not even as bad as some places inland. 

What kind of flowers did you plant? I love flowers but I kill anything that needs care, so our yard pretty much only has sturdy plants :blush:

*Ali: *What an awesome profession to be in! I hope you are able to get work in areas that you enjoy. When do you take your boards? Good luck!!! :happydance:

I got my bloodwork done this morning (yay!) but my doctor still needs to get some of my records from my previous doctor as well as the bloodwork results. I have a needle phobia but I have to say that I was actually pretty excited sitting in the waiting room, waiting to get my blood drawn. It just means that we are actually moving ahead with this whole deal!

I'm so glad we waited. I don't know if I would be feeling this positive about TTC if this had been any earlier. My son has never been particularly high needs, but I just feel ready to deal with a newborn now, whereas I was so totally not even just a few months ago.


----------



## tverb84

It gets hot and humid here in the summer and this week it's finally going to be warm!! :happydance: Even today was much warmer than yesterday!

I feel like I need to talk to someone about how I self harmed in the past but I don't know who. :shrug: I've been thinking of calling a hotline just to get it off my chest.Even posting on here or talking to friends helps too.


----------



## krissie328

I forget if you mentioned it, but have you talked to a counselor Tara? I have found counseling to be so so helpful. 

Alli- I have been planting a variety of leafy plants for the shade. I have some hostas, elephant ears and another one I can't remember. I also planted some sunflowers that I think will look like wild ones. I also planted a clematas, another mounding flower that I don't remember the name but I have three plants from last year so added two more in a different color. I also planted some poppy, zinnia and alyssm seeds. I still have some lily of the valley to plant. I'm sure there are others but that's what I remember. I also planted some bulbs. I find bulbs to be the easiest thing to grow. Just check their cold hardiness so you don't have to dig them up every fall.


----------



## tverb84

I did see a counselor about eight years ago at the teen health centre and it did help. Last night I looked it up online to see if therapy is covered by ohip. It is covered only if you see a psychiatrist because they're considered medical doctors here. I'm going to look up the Canadian mental health website to see if there's any psychiatrist's there.


----------



## AliJo

Allie - I'm going to be taking boards as soon as I can! Probably be in July. The only one that will know I'm taking them is my hubby. He will know even if I try to hide it! Then I have to wait 48 hours for the results. It's torture! 

I miss planting stuff! I want a yard again! Hopefully I can get out of these apartments before too long.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello all, sorry I haven't popped by in a while!

Krissie great to see you're getting to enjoy the joys of spring :flower:

Tara, really hoping you're OK Hun :hugs:

Ali that's amazing! I'd love to train to be a nurse one day, it's my one regret that I didn't :(

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing OK, getting closer to TTC time for some now :)

Still waiting for mortgage offer here, hopefully Friday, I am getting sick of being messed around and waiting!


----------



## Trickyl

KKsy9b- Sorry it took so long to reply... My first son we weren't trying, we were only 19 and ended up catching the right moment. My second one took about 2 years (were trying, temping, charting) found out I don't ovulate every month due to an ovary being removed with my first pregnancy. My third little guy came not too long after I finished breastfeeding my now three year old... so he was a surprise for sure! I am going to try in May and then again in July, so waiting for this month... 

Jessica, congrats!


----------



## Trickyl

I stopped breastfeeding when he was one, so my third will be 2 in August! :)


----------



## tverb84

Today I called and left a message at the CMHA to see if there's anyone that I can talk to.A woman called me back about an hour ago so I'm going to call her back tomorrow.I'm not really sure what's going to happen. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

That's great Tara. Taking the first step is always the hardest!


----------



## AliJo

Tara - It takes strength to address such things! You're a strong person! I had to choose to help myself back when I was younger with major depression. It takes a lot to accept help. I still sometimes feel like I'm admitting defeat if I accept help, but it's quite the opposite. 

Curiosity - I hope you can achieve your dreams when the time is right! Don't regret it! I only say this because when I look back and think about things I remind myself that my life may not be what it is today if my path was different. While things are not perfect in my life, I love it and I wouldn't change it.


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- that's great that your cycles are still the same! Mine have changed since DS. I used to be a completely normal 28 day and now they are all over the board! I'm hopeful they have finally settled down though now at a 26 day. Congrats on your upcoming graduation! And that's great you get 2 chances in May...hopefully you wont need the second one ;)

Tara- :hugs::hugs: it is SO hard to be around negative people but when its your family its even worse. I think a break from seeing him for awhile sounds like a good idea. were you able to call the woman back from CMHA? i know you mentioned before wanting to talk to your mom about your self harming. do you still feel like she would be a safe place to confide in? having someone who knows you so well may help you emotionally to heal. We are always here for you of course :hugs:

ashley- i'm sure if it is a boy that you will love him fully, even if it takes a bit to get used to the idea. 12 weeks is so early though....they all look like boys at that gestation!

allie- i love that you all ate out on the trampoline. and i definitely agree with you that it is way easier to stay patient when the weather is nice and you can get outside easily without cold or heat. that's great to hear that you feel ready now. it will be much less stressful for you i am sure!

krissie- i hope christian's eye is better! poor baby can't catch a break :(

trickyl- hopefully you catch quickly like you did with #1 and #3!!

AFM, I am doing really well! DS's party went off without a hitch (I still haven't had time to pull pictures off the camera...should have snagged some with my phone! i'll have them eventually for you all to see). This weekend, we are going to a big family dinner friday night and another family dinner saturday (same side...we just enjoy hanging out together lol) to celebrate my SIL's birthday. Ben is watching Charles on Saturday during the day so I can have some time to myself. Then Sunday, Ben is going with his brother to an indoor skydive place and then out to dinner. Ben's birthday is Monday so need to get his cookie pie baked....we are only halfway through our "birthday week" so still lots of celebrations to come! Next week Charles and I are heading back to my parents house for a few days, which is always a fun time.


----------



## tverb84

I did call back yesterday at the cmha and the woman I talked to referred me to a family services place where I can talk to someone. Now I just have to call and see what they say.


----------



## kksy9b

I'm glad you have some options to.be able to go talk to someone. Its important to resolve your past issues emotionally to help you grow and bring stability to yourself. It took me 2 years to work through my past once I started to and its a long hard journey. But I can tell you once you get through it, it will be such a release for you. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

The ironic thing is is that the office is on the same street that my dad lives on but a block or two away. :haha: The last time I saw him was when I realized I need to talk to someone about everything. 

Also I can't believe that Roxy is already nine months old!! :wacko: how in the world did she get to that age so fast???? It seems like she was just born.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies! Ds is doing much better. His eyes are all cleared up now and he is feeling so much better. He's been eating good and gaining some weight. I'm so happy with that since his surgery is a week from Wednesday so I want him healthy going into it.


----------



## tverb84

Am I the only one not getting emails from b&b? I haven't gotten any since Thursday.


----------



## AliJo

Tara - It never emails me, probably turned it off when I first got on here. So I can't help you with that! May be why I can't keep up at all with anything on here! 

Krissie - I'm glad he's doing better!! Hopefully he recovers quickly from the surgery. 


Nothing going on here. Just waiting around for the most part. I'll be busy these next 2 weeks so time should fly. Preceptor on Monday, Friday, Sunday, Monday then I work both Tuesdays. All 12 hour shifts.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Ali. He does seem to finally be doing good. I think we have been sick since November with one thing or another. He has his surgery a week from Wednesday so I am really anxious for that. I can tell he is in a speech explosion because he is saying a ton of new words. Unfortunately due to his lower hearing they are very difficult to understand. But I would say in the last two weeks he has gained 5-7 new words. :happydance: However, our kitty is now apparently a dog. :haha:

In other news I am so beyond done waiting. I am really just waiting on af to arrive and then its onto another round of clomid!! I am so so excited.


----------



## tverb84

I have my notifications set to instant so I have no clue I'm not getting any emails. :shrug:

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good!! I went for my walks every day since Thursday since it's been so nice and warm.Apparently I forgot how tiring being in the sun can be so I slept good too! :thumbup: Yesterday my mom and I got to see Roxy and Lindsay!! :happydance: Liam was also there too so it was nice seeing them together.I still can't believe they'll both be a year old in a few months!! :wacko:

Today I called the family services that the CMHA referred me to and the woman said Ontario Works (which I'm on) will cover the cost of seeing a counselor!! :happydance: I'm going tomorrow to see when I can talk to one.


----------



## alliec

*Curiosity* - Hope Friday (or earlier) brings you good news!

*Katy* - Glad Charles' birthday party went well! I hope the rest of birthday week does too. It's sounds so busy but so much fun!

*Tara* - I'm glad you've been able to find coverage so you can start working with a counselor. I hope you find someone who is a great fit for you :flower:

I don't know anything about the notifications. I'm pretty sure I have mine turned off.

*Ali* - That's a lot of 12 hr shifts! Stay hydrated! My godsister says that's the worst for her; she always forgets to drink enough water while she works because she's always running around the hospital.

*Krissie* - I'm glad to hear that Christian is doing better so that he can go into surgery next week with a clean bill of health. The newest word explosion is awesome and bodes well for his post-surgery development.

And yay for almost being able to start your first round of Clomid! Hope AF arrives soon.

~

AF arrived for me today and I've got a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I had bloodwork done last week and everything came back fine except my iron, which is super low. My doctor isn't super concerned but he does want to talk more in-depth about how it might affect TTC. He also wants to go over some of the paperwork he received from my previous doctor (that oversaw my first foray into TTC and infertility). 

I'm pretty optimistic he'll give me the go ahead to start Clomid this cycle though, which means I'll get to pop that first pill on Thursday! 

I've been so bad about taking my prenatal vitamins recently, and even worse now that I'm taking iron supplements as well. I keep thinking, "Well, I did take a pill! then I remember I should be taking a couple of pills. My brain these days...:blush:

Also, Cai turned two and a half yesterday, and predictably had a rough, super grump day. It seem like every "milestone" day is a bad one for him: 2 years, 18 months, 1 year, 9/6/3 months, 6/3 weeks. Poor kid. it was good for me though because he was asleep by 7:30, which meant I had a nice long evening to relax :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

That sounds super promising alliec!! I hope your new doctor gives you the go ahead and you can start clomid. 

I am asking my doctor for progesterone on the 2nd to get things going here. I suspect af will be here around the middle of May if that happens. :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

I went today to family services and talked to a woman.She said someone will call by Friday and I have a good feeling about this!! :thumbup:

Good luck with ovulating Krissie! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Glad to hear it Tara! Sound like your making the right choice to go talk to someone.


----------



## tverb84

My first counseling appointment is next Tuesday afternoon and right now I'm not too nervous.

Is it just me or has this thread been pretty quiet lately?


----------



## krissie328

It has been very quiet. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## AliJo

Been well! Just busy. Haven't had time to catch up in everything on BnB.


----------



## alliec

It does seem to be quieter than I remember from the first time I joined the thread. But I can kind of understand why. It can be hard to find a reason or need to post when all you are doing is waiting. I'm terrible at participating if something isn't imminent. I'm also aware of how obsessive I can become about things like TTC so I'm careful not to feed the obsession. 

*Tara* - I hope your first appointment on Tuesday goes well! It's such a good step in self-care :flower:

*Krissie* - Yay for progesterone and all that follows! 

So, I did get my prescription yesterday and picked up the pills right away. As soon as I got them, I was hit with a pretty big wave of "oh, I don't know about this..." And I've been feeling pretty anxious ever since. 

I actually called my doctor today and asked if I could hold off for another month and he said the meds won't expire anytime soon and it was up to me when to take them. DH is fine either way but said he'd be pretty happy to hold off for another month.

It's so weird. We are still excited but also kind of not. Medical assistance really adds another layer to the whole TTC business. Like, I know that if we were just to find out I was pregnant, we'd be thrilled. But this added element of working to make my body receptive to conception makes us second guess so much. We were talking and I was saying that a February baby would work so much better for us, and it was just such a strange conversation to be having when there's just no guarantee that I can even get pregnant again.


----------



## AliJo

Allie - It's understandable though! I've had doubts as well, but I went back and forth. A lot of my doubt was all the stress from school and now I'm not feeling that. Just do what feels best! There are things that make me reconsider as well.


----------



## krissie328

I can completely understand the doubt!! We started ttc full on a year ago next month. But after I went back to work in August I just couldn't imagine how crazy it would be with two. It wasn't until January I felt ready again. I still feel nervous but I think ttc next month is a good choice for our family. I have kinda figured out that we will adjust and adapt when the new one arrives. Plus DS is finally FINALLY!!! sleeping at night. He wakes up probably 5 times a week only once and the other two days he sleeps through. It has been so so nice. I am finally feeling like I am functioning during the day and not just surviving it.


----------



## tverb84

Krissie can Christian self soothe himself back to sleep? 

Is anyone else as shocked as me that Prince passed away? It's very sad.

alliec I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## AliJo

Krissie - My son is a troublesome little sleeper. He will sleep through the night, but I've been bad and he sleeps with me. If I'm not there and he wakes up he'll not go back to sleep without me generally. I've attempted several times to transition him over to his bed, but I always ruin it by 1) being too tired to fight it or 2) I got lonely (OH works overnights) I finally quit trying after several attempts and planned to put it off till I got done with classes. I'm about to start transitioning him again. 

Tara - This is definitely not the year to be famous. I also saw Chyna (WWE wrestler) passed away as well. I never watched wrestling I just knew about her.


----------



## krissie328

Tara- Christian usually wants a milk when he wakes up and then goes right back to sleep. So it is not long periods of time I am awake. Which has helped. But the broken sleep definitely is a struggle. 

Ali- that is a rough situation. I am so thankful Christian transitioned from his bassinet (which he hated) to his crib at 6 weeks. I slept in the room with him until he was 3 months old. But since then he has slept in his own bed. I brought him to bed with me a couple times and all he does is poke at my eyes or try to sit on me. :haha:

Talked to DH and we are all set to start ttc next month. I am so excited!! He was just kinda like duh I have been ready to go this whole time.


----------



## AliJo

Ladies....!!!!! I'm.. speechless! :happydance: So much for waiting till May! :blush:

I don't doubt it. It's a :bfp:!! I've never even had a shadow on those things and that one is pink! I have 2 FRERs, since I was stocking up for next month. I would have dipped one but I didn't think it would come back positive so I dumped the urine. I think I'll take one later!
 



Attached Files:







Test1E.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Ahh! Congrats AliJo.


----------



## AliJo

Thank you Krissie!! I really didn't expect it at all! No symptoms yet! Trying to think of a little creative way to tell hubby! I'll tell him today.. I can't hold something like this back!


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats!!


----------



## AliJo

Thank you Ashley! 

I told my OH. He was shocked! He's happy, but wasn't expecting it since we weren't going to start trying till next month.


----------



## AliJo

My FRER with a 4 hour hold!
 



Attached Files:







Test2E.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tverb84

I definitely see two lines! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

That's a great line on your frer! Any idea when you are due?


----------



## AliJo

Based on my LMP it would be January 3rd! My son got bumped up a week based on that. So we'll see! 

I want to change where I go, but I think I'm going to start out at the last place I went. I'm not sure where I want to go. I know so many nurses in all the OBs near by that I feel a bit awkward!


----------



## krissie328

Oh haha I just saw your ticker! What a fantastic surprise.


----------



## AliJo

Surprises are my thing I guess!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: AliJo! H&H 9 months. :happydance: :flower:

I hope that everyone is okay.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow! Huge congratulations ! Sorry not been on for ages thought dh had changed his mind on me, but we've talked a lot and things are back on track for June July to start ttc!


----------



## krissie328

fxmummyduck said:


> Wow! Huge congratulations ! Sorry not been on for ages thought dh had changed his mind on me, but we've talked a lot and things are back on track for June July to start ttc!

Oh hun that is fabulous news! I'm so happy to hear that. <3


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thanks Krissie! I've been smiling all weekend!!


----------



## alliec

*Ali* - Congratulations!!! What a wonderful surprise! :happydance:

*fxmummyduck* - I'm glad your DH has come back around and you are still on track for the summer! 

~

We are definitely out this cycle. I chickened out of taking my Clomid on both Day 3 and Day 5. :blush: DH has suggested that we just use OPKs this cycle to sort-of-but-not-really try, and that maybe that would warm us up to the idea of properly trying. We'll see. 

I've been somewhat toying with the idea of waiting another year-ish, mostly because I want to take a couple more vacations with just DS and not with baby in tow. However, I am aware that it's kind of a silly reason. I've definitely hit my usual "find any excuse to not do something" block that happens when I think about something too much. :headspin:

Our pets were all great big piles of misbehaving poo this weekend as well, so maybe that's why I'm suddenly not keen to add another fluid-spewing creature to the family at the moment... :laugh2:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! :wave:

Sorry I've been missing. Life has been super busy and I normally come read posts, but never have time to reply. I cannot wait until my kids are done with school and boy scouts/girl scouts. Things will seem much less hectic then. 

For updates - my pregnancy is still going well. I'm still on my morning sickness meds, but I'm hoping I can go off them soon. I've also got a sinus infection right now. But the baby is doing great, and that's what's important. We found out a few weeks ago that were having a little boy! :happydance: OH is so thrilled! It's adorable. We're starting to get things ready for little man because I feel like the rest of this pregnancy is going to fly by.

Also, my son turned 8 years old on April 12th. I can't believe my baby is already 8. We had a little party for him at a hotel so he could go swimming. We had invited 3 of his friends and until the day before, I felt so bad because I didn't think any of them could come. But in the end, 2 of his friends were able to come and everyone had a great time. :)

Beyond that, there's not much going on. I've been spending a lot of time reading, which I love. I'm going to miss having this kind of time. :haha:

Ali - Huge congrats on your bfp! :happydance:

Fxmummyduck - I'm glad your OH is back on track with the TTC plan. :)

And for anyone who is nervous/anxious about starting TTC - I was too. After we had decided to start TTC I got cold feet and then every couple months after. Once in a while I still wonder if we're ready :haha:

I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

So glad to hear everything is going well Aidens. Congrats on your little boy. How special for you and your oh. 

It is funny you mentioned cold feet. Today I was driving to work and thinking to myself we should wait until after summer to start back on clomid. :haha: But I know in my heart we are ready and just need to go for it. Which will be in roughly two weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Congrats aidens on finding out that you're having another boy! :)

Tomorrow is my first counselling appointment and I am a bit nervous about it.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Going through now to catch up. I hope everyone is doing well!!

Tara- Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow Tara. I'm sure its very nerve-wracking but it will be so good for you to talk to someone about your thoughts and feelings. That's great that the cost will be fully covered! Its crazy that Roxy is 9 months old! how is she? what new tricks is she doing these days? 

Krissie- glad christian was feeling better (i know it was awhile ago now!). His surgery is coming up in a couple days, isn't it? are you ready for it? it's an outpatient surgery right? That's great he is picking up so many new words! I bet once he can properly hear he will start talking like crazy. may is coming up so soon and i'm really excited to follow your TTC journey!! And YAY for sttn!!! it is AMAZING how much better you feel, and how proud of them (and yourself) you are when they start sleeping. Welcome to the wonderful world of rest :)

allie- sorry about AF hun :hugs: I think it's so different ttc your second compared to your first. We are full on trying and some days I ask myself "why are we trying now again?!" and feel a bit crazy. I think when its the first time everything is so new and different. with the second, you are more aware of the process and the changes it brings. I can't imagine how much heightened it all is when you add in assistance. How long were you trying for Cai? And there is no rush...when its the right time to start you will know it :flower:

Ali- Charles used to co sleep with me as well but we fully transitioned him to his own bed at the same time he weaned and started STTN at 16/17 months. So got all the transitions done in one go. It's hard to do and there isn't a rush- when you feel comfortable it will be the right time.

Ashley- how are you doing hun?

FX- good to hear from you! I'm glad you and your DH are back on the same page :thumbup:

aidens- so good to hear from you and congrats on being team :blue:!! Sounds like Aiden had a nice time at his party and I'm glad his friends were able to make it

AFM, all is going well. We have an appointment on Wednesday to be evaluated by a different speech therapist for Charles so just preparing for that. I'm 7dpo right now and waiting to test. this whole trying business is one big series of waiting- waiting to try, waiting to ovulate, waiting to test...i'll be glad when i'm preggo and can be done ....well, you know...until the waiting 9 months to meet baby :haha:


----------



## kksy9b

Ali- a HUGE congratulations!!!! What a great surprise! I've updated you on the front page and will pop over next to the April thread and get you updated there. H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## krissie328

kksy9b said:


> Krissie- glad christian was feeling better (i know it was awhile ago now!). His surgery is coming up in a couple days, isn't it? are you ready for it? it's an outpatient surgery right? That's great he is picking up so many new words! I bet once he can properly hear he will start talking like crazy. may is coming up so soon and i'm really excited to follow your TTC journey!! And YAY for sttn!!! it is AMAZING how much better you feel, and how proud of them (and yourself) you are when they start sleeping. Welcome to the wonderful world of rest :)

Yes, his surgery is tomorrow morning. So that will be a busy day. Everything I read suggests it will be a pretty straight forward procedure and he should be able to resume normal activities pretty quickly. 

It has been so nice with him sleeping better. I definitely have missed it. It is nice feeling like I am actually functioning during the day. 

Hopefully Charles' appointment tomorrow will lead to some answers for you. :hugs:


----------



## fxmummyduck

All the best for tomorrow Krissie &#128144;


----------



## tverb84

The counselling appointment went better than I thought I would! :thumbup: She was really nice and understanding.I'm not sure if I'm going back because it felt good to get stuff off my chest and right now it doesn't feel like I need to see someone once a week. :shrug:

I'm not sure if I already posted this but Roxy can pull herself up as long as she's holding onto something.Now she can stand for a few seconds on her own until she falls over and she can walk if someone is holding her.Her hair is growing in like crazy too!

Good luck Kaity and Krissie with both Charles and Christian tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! I've been so busy lately and haven't had time to update. Glad to see you are all doing well. 
My pregnancy is flying by! We had a scan at 12 weeks and based on nub theory the tech was adamant were having another boy. I have a scan next Friday to confirm. I'm getting nervous. I will love another boy, but really wanted one of each. 

We took away ds bottle last night. He started waking up 3 times a night demanding milk and stopped eating during the day. It HAS to go away. Last night was hell. He cried for two hours before he fell asleep and I felt so helpless. Nothing I did helped. 
He woke up four hours later and it was hell again for about an hour. Then he slept until morning. I'm exhausted and really dreading bedtime tonight...


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ashley congrats on your scan! I'd feel the same, I'd love one of each but another boy would be great too. At least I've got all the clothes!

You might be surprised how quickly he gets the hang of no bottles and milk. With our ds the first night was bad, second night was a lot better, 3rd night just s bit of crying when he went to bed and in the night... Then he was sleeping through!

I know it's so tough to hear them cry but I'm sure he'll get the hang of it! Just don't give in at any point or you'll be back to square one. Good luck!


----------



## AliJo

Kk - Thank you! It was quite a wonderful surprise! I think my son would do fine if he can just get past wanting to be snug in the crook of my arm. He's such a snuggler. I haven't started transitioning yet like I planned because he got sick then I was on a 3 day stretch of 12 hr work days. Hope the appointment goes well and you get some answers! 

Krissie - Thoughts are with you today! I'm sure everything will go wonderfully! It will be interesting to see how he improves after!

Aidens - Thank you! Glad everything is going well!! Another boy is exciting! I have a feeling mine is going to be a boy, don't know why I just do. I do want a girl, but we plan on more!

Ashley - Glad things are going well! My son generally doesn't want his cup at night but every once in awhile he will wake up and I know he's thirsty so I'll get him something. It's not all the time, though. 

Tara - Glad it went well! Maybe go back once and see if it helps more? If you feel it's redundant after another go, then maybe that's all you needed! Also, it's so fun to watch nieces and nephews grow! That's exciting!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. His surgery went well and we are now home. He's been up playing a bit for a half hour or so.


----------



## AliJo

Krissie - Awesome!! He's a little trooper!! Do you have to be careful about anything for awhile?


----------



## krissie328

He really is doing well. He hardly cried at all when they brought him out. 

He's just not suppose to get his ears wet for 2 days.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm so surprised! Last night I went to lay ds son down for bed. He didn't even ask for a bottle, went straight to bed on his own without me in the room and slept 7:30-7:25 without waking up once!


----------



## krissie328

Wow that is great ashley. I am planning to take away the bottle this summer. I have 4 more weeks left this year and then it's time to conquer it!


----------



## tverb84

The main thing I talked to the counselor about was my dad and by the way I described him she said it sounds like he's verbally abusing me.I never even thought about that until yesterday and now I realize it is verbal abuse since he talks to me as if I don't know what he means. 

Glad that Christian is doing good after his operation Krissie!! :thumbup:


----------



## AliJo

Tara - That's horrible, I wonder if he even realizes it? I think I should talk to a counselor about my mother. Everyone else around me (besides my Dad) thinks I should forgive and forget. Life is too short, blah blah blah. Honestly they don't understand and I don't expect them to. I respect that, but it can really make you feel like the bad guy when you fully know that you aren't. 

After several warm days, I'm freezing over here in 45 degree weather! Had some storms roll through that were causing tornadoes, but thankfully those parts didn't hit us. We're getting hit again, but I love listening to the thunder! Nothing else is really going on right now. I've noticed I'm more emotional, that's about it.


----------



## Ashley1021

Tonight went awesome as well. No mention of the bottle, and went to bed independently no issues. I'm sure we will have random tough nights but I'm so glad the initial shock only lasted one very terrible night.


----------



## AliJo

That's wonderful Ashley! 

It may be awhile before I can get my son to go to bed without the routine snuggling to sleep. I'm okay with that, though. I think he will only be semi difficult to get to his own bed. 

Bottle wise, he hasn't had a bottle since shortly after he turned 1. He went from bottles/cups to cups in one day. I did have to change up his cups constantly because he would stop taking the type he was using. A new cup would grab his attention, then we just rotated till he didn't care. We have several versions of cups now, but he'll use them all.


----------



## kksy9b

Ashley- wahoo!! Glad bedtime went so smoothly...FX it keeps up! I hope you get the girl you want but brothers growing up is also wonderful!

krissie- so happy to hear that Christian's surgery went well and he is already playing! That's not too bad with just not getting his ears wet for 2 days.

tara- :hugs::hugs: I would encourage you to see her a few more times. There may be issues come out that you aren't even aware of yet and she can help you work through them

Ali- i'm glad you are feeling well so far! i've been emotional tonight and am hoping its an early preggo sign like it was was DS and not a :witch: sign... hormones are definitely a roller coaster!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Kaity. I am glad everything went well and today he is acting like his normal self. So feeling good about this all. 

We could already tell right after his appointment he was hearing better. Now we just got to work on building vocabulary and pronunciation. Thankfully we have those services with infant and toddler so I'm hoping to see results this summer since I will have lots of time to implement their suggestions. 

Tara- I think it would be a good idea to go for a couple more sessions. The great thing about therapy is as you get to know the therapist more and build trust the more you can focus on the big issues.


----------



## tverb84

Alijo-getting stuff off your chest to someone who doesn't know your family feels really good! Last week my mom told me not to take it personally when my dad is negative but its hard not to when its your family.

I might go back to talk to her but I only get three free sessions covered by Ontario works. I was thinking of starting a journal to get my feelings out. Does anyone here keep a journal?


----------



## kksy9b

Krissie- so so happy surgery went well and you are already seeing improvements! I'm sure he will be a talking whiz by the end of the summer!

Tara- it sucks you only get three free sessions. I would still encourage you to go twice more. You never know how she will be able to help and you may find its worth going back every now and again

Any fun plans this weekend?? We are hopefully taking Charles to opening day if a train place in the morning. Its predicted rain so we may skip and go to an indoor play area instead. I've been really looking forward to it though so FX it holds off!


----------



## tverb84

Honestly, I don't know what else she can help me with. :shrug: I also told her about how I used to self harm and it felt good to get that off my chest too.


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> Honestly, I don't know what else she can help me with. :shrug: I also told her about how I used to self harm and it felt good to get that off my chest too.

Maybe she could help with strategies for working with your dad? My dh learned a lot about his mother and creating boundaries and ways to communicate with her. It's honestly been so much better when we see them now.

Kaity- the train place sounds fun. I hope the weather stays nice and you can go.

No weekend plans here. Christian needs to rest and reduce infection exposure. So we will likely stay home all weekend. I have a couple new plants to plant and then we will probably work on my garden. I've decided to give Christian his own garden spot. I think we are going to plant a gourd plant in there for him to grow.


----------



## kksy9b

Tara- I agree with krissie. If you feel that your dad has been verbally abusive, then I would work with the therapist for how to respond, deal with him in a healthy manner. 

Krissie- I love the idea of him having his own little garden spot! I wish I had a green thumb (to be fair, I've never really tried growing things...maybe when I Dont have toddlers anymore I will take the time to learn!)


----------



## krissie328

I grew up on a farm and my dad had about a quarter acre garden that my parents would can. It was always the best! Now I try to grow a small garden. I have 12 4x4 raised beds that I'm trying to get going. I have another area next to that area I want to eventually grow my garden into but for now I don't have the time to work it.

I actually don't care for the raised bed model. But the ground here is so full of roots I didn't have any other choice. I tried tilling it last year and wasn't able to.


----------



## tverb84

I thought about it today and I am going to go back to talk to the counselor.This time I'm going to talk about the guilt I feel over how I had thoughts of suicide when I was depressed and how it would of affected everyone I know.

Today my mom and I saw Roxy!! :happydance: She can now crawl,pull herself up when she's holding onto something and tries to talk.She'll probably be talking in no time,one of her top teeth came in and her hair is growing in very fast! I can't believe she'll be ten months old on May 15th. :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Roxy is getting so big! 

The last couple of days have been rough with Christian. I think his surgery is finally catching up. He was better today so we got to play outside some. It was a bit on the cooler side but nice to be out.


----------



## kksy9b

that's great that you've decided to go back to the counselor Tara. I think she will really help you work through everything :hugs:

aww...sorry christian was having a rough time. i'm sure he will be back to his normal self soon. The outside time was probably really beneficial for him!


----------



## tverb84

She is getting big so fast! I don't want her to grow up but at the same time I do. :cloud9:

I'm going to call this week about setting up another appointment with the counsellor.


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara that's great that you've decided to see a counsellor. I hope it all goes well. :flower: :hugs:

Kaity congrats again on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months! :happydance: <3

I hope that everyone is doing well. It's so surreal to me that next month would have been the very latest that I would have had to WTT! I can't believe that we're almost halfway through 2016 already and so many of us have either already given birth, are currently pregnant or TTC, and are going to be TTC very soon. A small part of me wishes that we had waited until next month to TTC as then I would have that excitement to look forward to and DS would have been older but the bigger part of me is glad that we TTC the earliest time planned (last June) instead since I'm absolutely smitten with DD and she wouldn't be here if we had waited. :blush: :kiss: :cloud9: <3


----------



## AliJo

Kalon - Things sure happen for a reason! Glad you are doing well!! I remember when May felt so far away and then I didn't quite make it there! :haha: We're over the moon with this pregnancy already and we wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you keely so much! i am still in shock but so incredibly excited!

I think your timing worked out perfect....even if you had waited and got the girl you were hoping for, you wouldn't have Thea as she is now. Everything happens for a reason! How are you doing? How is Liam adjusting to Thea? Any advice?? i'm a bit terrified...


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> Thank you keely so much! i am still in shock but so incredibly excited!
> 
> I think your timing worked out perfect....even if you had waited and got the girl you were hoping for, you wouldn't have Thea as she is now. Everything happens for a reason! How are you doing? How is Liam adjusting to Thea? Any advice?? i'm a bit terrified...

We're all doing really well, thanks for asking hun! Liam absolutely adores Thea and wants to be around her all the time. I know it feels kind of scary and overwhelming to think about having 2 while you're pregnant but it's really not much more difficult than having just 1 and it really doesn't take long for it to become your new normal. I absolutely love having 2, it feels so much more right for me than having 1 did and Liam really is such a cute big brother. Charles will be a little older than Liam was when*Thea was born too so that might also make things a bit smoother. :D*


----------



## tverb84

This morning I called and made an appointment with the same counselor on May 17th. I'm not as nervous as last week and she's very easy to talk to.


----------



## krissie328

I'm glad to hear it Tara. Fx she continues to help you.


----------



## kksy9b

so glad to hear that Tara!!


----------



## kksy9b

Wishing all the ladies moving over this month the very best of luck!!

We also have a large group of ladies that are coming up due! Best of luck to you all!

It's been so quiet around here lately...not sure how many gals we have lurking still but hope to hear from you all!


----------



## KalonKiki

Forgot to add that Jessica's mom is pregnant (I think 6 weeks but not entirely sure) and I think Radiance had a rainbow boy but I don't know what his name is. :D


----------



## kksy9b

That is amazing!! I got Jessica moved down....do you know when radiance had her baby or just as a boy in march?


----------



## KalonKiki

kksy9b said:


> That is amazing!! I got Jessica moved down....do you know when radiance had her baby or just as a boy in march?

I have no idea when he was actually born but probably March yes. I'm going based on her Facebook profile picture.


----------



## kksy9b

great! i'll get it updated and hopefully we will hear from her in time.

how is thea doing? How is she already 2 months old?!?!?!


----------



## Trickyl

HI ladies! I am trying to keep up with everyone but don't get out here to often... I wasn't really trying to fall pregnant in April but I almost hoped I was pregnant, but at 9 dpo I am thinking I missed my chance, expecting AF either Monday or Tues... So very excited to actually start trying this month! Hope everyone else the best of luck and can't wait to here about all the BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Trickyl- I hope she doesn't show for you but how exciting that you will be full on trying next cycle!!! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hi ladies, just popping by to say a little hello and hope everyone is OK :) :hugs:


----------



## Trickyl

kksy9b- Thank you! Congrats on your BFP, so exciting!! 

Hi ~curiosity~!!


----------



## krissie328

~curiosity~ said:


> Hi ladies, just popping by to say a little hello and hope everyone is OK :) :hugs:

Hi hun! How are you doing?

Things are going here. I'm waiting on af so I can get started on clomid. :happydance:


----------



## alliec

*Kaity* - Congratulations on the BFP!!! So exciting :happydance:

*Krissie* - Glad to hear Christian's surgery went smoothly and that recovery is going well. Can't wait to hear how he develops from here on out!

Your talk of having Christian work in the garden with you inspired me to give it a shot with Cai. I can't garden worth anything but I figure it's more the act and attempt that's important right now and not so much the result. We found a decent patch of dirt in the yard and planted some pansies. We are moving at the end of summer so if they die at least Cai won't be around to see :blush:

*Tara* - So good to hear that you are going to continue to see the counselor. They can be such a wonderful and important addition to your life.

I've been in therapy since I was a young child, and I consider a couple of my counselors integral to my life. I stopped needing regular appointments as I got older, but they were always there when I needed help navigating some tricky times in my life. The counselor I saw for my PPD was actually was actually the person who worked with me first when I was 10!

~

Since skipping my Clomid cycle this month I've gone absolutely baby crazy! I am so annoyed at two-weeks-ago-me who should've taken the meds but didn't :roll: It doesn't help that we are going to a baby shower this Sunday, another friend is due in the next couple weeks, another friend just had her second, and my cousin just announced that she's due in November. I've gone from "meh, what's another month?" to "omg, need to be pregnant NOW!"

Ah well, only a few more weeks to go! And maybe the OPKs will do the trick this cycle...who knows?!


----------



## kksy9b

alli- FX this next month is your month!! I hope your next cycle comes up quick so you can get going!! I love that you planted some flower with Cai. I might have to see if my mom can spare some of her garden space to plant flowers with Charles when we go to visit next weekend

curiosity- i replied on the other thread as well, but wanted to say hi here too! Any fun weekend plans or just more getting things settled with the house?


----------



## krissie328

Alli- that's great you are going to grow some flowers. I got Christian a mickey mouse watering can and he just loves it. 

Christian started mimicking 'bleh bleh bleh' today. It's just hysterical. He also listened to the announcer at the high school today. It's pretty low given we live quite a ways away but he heard it! :happydance:


----------



## tverb84

Sounds like Christian's hearing is getting better!! Hopefully he'll be talking in no time! :thumbup:


----------



## AliJo

That's awesome and so exciting about Christian!! My son isn't talking much yet. He will blurt out a word though then refuse to say it again. His most used and favorite word is "Yeah".


----------



## kksy9b

krissie, this makes me so happy to hear!! i'm sure his vocabulary will just explode this summer


----------



## Ashley1021

Krissie, so glad to hear about your ds! 

I'm headed into my gender ultrasound right now! Even though I'm pretty confident I'm having another boy! LOL


----------



## krissie328

Let us know Ashley!!

So Christian had his hearing test this morning and he passed!! I am so excited. Now I know the things we will start doing will be helping him.


----------



## Ashley1021

Looks like we will be welcoming a little brother for our DS in October! Oh man, 2 boys!


----------



## kksy9b

Eek! Best of luck Ashley, can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## krissie328

Ashley1021 said:


> Looks like we will be welcoming a little brother for our DS in October! Oh man, 2 boys!

Congrats!!


----------



## kksy9b

Totally missed your post before...congratulations!! A pair of brothers will be amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Trickyl

Congrats Ashley! I have three boys and it is wonderful being a mommy to all boys!!! Crazy but fun!!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats that Christian passed his hearing test!! :thumbup:

Last night I had the best dream where Roxy told me she loved me. :cloud9: She looked about 2 or 3 years old and I loved the dream! <3

Congrats on finding out you're having another :blue: Ashley. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue: again Ashley! Brothers will be a lot of fun. I'm dreading the day that DS asks me for a brother and I have to explain to him that it doesn't really work that way.


----------



## tverb84

Happy Mom's day everyone! 

We're going to see my grandma at the nursing home. Anyone else doing something for mom's day? Saying mother's day sounds so old fashioned. :haha:


----------



## Ashley1021

We don't have much planned. Just grilling at home! I'm slightly bummed that my oh didn't even get me a card this year. It hasn't even really been awknowledged.


----------



## krissie328

Happy mother's day ladies!

No immediate plans here either. I'm hoping mostly just to relax and have a nice dinner tonight with ds and dh.


----------



## kksy9b

happy mothers day everyone! For moms of babies, angel babies, to be babies, fur babies and much desired babies, I hope you have had a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## tverb84

My mom and I saw Roxy twice this weekend!! :happydance: on Saturday we went to my brother and sil's house that they're renting and it really nice. Its all on one floor so no stairs inside to worry about. :thumbup: Yesterday we went to visit my grandma at the nursing home and she was in a really good mood! 

I can't believe how fast Roxy moves around now! She crawls really good and she'll be walking in no time. She can walk but only if she's holding on to something. She even waves when you say bye bye it's too cute! :cloud9: oh and she likes to play peek a boo.


----------



## kksy9b

she is growing up quick and her first birthday will be here before you know it! i'm glad you were able to have some nice visits with her and with your grandma!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies :wave:

krissie - I'm so glad to hear that Christian's surgery went well and that he passed his hearing test :happydance: He's going to be talking up a storm before you know it! 

kk - Huge congrats on your BFP! I'm so excited for you!

Ashley - Congrats on your little :blue:!

Tara - I didn't do anything special for Mother's Day, really. The Friday before OH and I took the kids bowling which was a lot of fun. And earlier that day, my son's teacher had a Mother's Day celebration at the school. It was so sweet, it made me cry. :blush: Mother's Day itself was just another day though. 

I'm glad you got to see your grandma and Roxy over the weekend :)

Keely - I'm so glad that everything is going so well for you. :) 

AFM - Not much is new. My kids only have about a month left of school this year, which is crazy to me. Seems like just yesterday they were starting the school year. And now when they start the next school year, they will more than likely have a newborn baby brother. It's so crazy how much everything has changed in the last 12-18 months. :cloud9:

I am a little worried about Aiden, though. For quite a while I've suspected that he has some issues with his attention/focus. For the most part, it's been manageable but I've started noticing more problems recently. I think I'm going to have to get him evaluated for attention deficit disorder. I'm not really sure where to start with the whole process, though, and I'm really worried about all the stigma attached to it. I want to help him be as successful as possible, but I feel so lost right now. And unfortunately, my family is not very supportive for this particular situation.

Other than that, things are going pretty well. I hope everything is going well for you ladies, too! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- talk with his pediatrician. They can point you in the right direction. Here they refer to a developmental pediatrician for an evaluation. But sometimes the pediatrician does the eval and diagnosis. 

Thanks, he's already said several new words. I'm so excited for this new phase.


----------



## tverb84

Why isn't your family supportive aidens? Wouldn't they want Aiden to get help if he does have ADD?


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies. Been a while! I'm back over here in WTT now. My and OH decided to hold off with TTC for a bit due to saving for our wedding - he proposed on my 30th birthday last year :D - and saving money ready for him to move in. We're hoping to re start TTC in July of next year. Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

aidens- thanks hun! we are really excited too! I bet your kids cant wait for school to be out and be on summer break. I SO wish I had appreciated summers more when i was a kid lol. I think Krissie gave some great advice with talking with his pediatrician. And i'm sorry your family is being unsupportive. in the end, you are his mom and make the decisions. if you have concerns, go get him checked out. nothing says you have to tell them you're taking him for testing. i hope you're able to get some answers and find a solution that works best for him

mummy- welcome back! it's so good to hear from you! congratulations on your engagement! I'm sorry to hear that you're putting your TTC plans on hold for a bit but its for an awesome reason! the next year will come and go before you know it! have you set a wedding date yet?

AFM, i'm doing pretty well. finding myself constantly hungry, nauseous and tired. but its to be expected and is very mild at the moment so i can't really complain. We are going back to my hometown this weekend to announce to my parents and BIL and am so excited!


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> Aidens- talk with his pediatrician. They can point you in the right direction. Here they refer to a developmental pediatrician for an evaluation. But sometimes the pediatrician does the eval and diagnosis.
> 
> Thanks, he's already said several new words. I'm so excited for this new phase.

Thanks for the advice Krissie. You're definitely right that his pediatrician would be a good place to start. If anything else, he can point me in the right direction and get the ball rolling at least. 



tverb84 said:


> Why isn't your family supportive aidens? Wouldn't they want Aiden to get help if he does have ADD?

It's not my entire family that's unsupportive - just my mom for the most part. I truly have no idea why. She is typically really, really good with anything dealing with mental health. Back when I was starting to finally get help with my mental health issues (when I was 12 or so), my mom fought incredibly hard to make sure I was seeing good doctors and getting a diagnoses, etc, even though most doctor's didn't want to take her seriously about it. But even back then when there was indication that I had ADD, she refused to follow-up with it. It wasn't until I was 18 that I took myself to go get diagnosed. I think something about ADD/ADHD just scares her for some reason. I've brought up some of my son's attention issues with her before, but she just won't hear it. :shrug:



kksy9b said:


> aidens- thanks hun! we are really excited too! I bet your kids cant wait for school to be out and be on summer break. I SO wish I had appreciated summers more when i was a kid lol. I think Krissie gave some great advice with talking with his pediatrician. And i'm sorry your family is being unsupportive. in the end, you are his mom and make the decisions. if you have concerns, go get him checked out. nothing says you have to tell them you're taking him for testing. i hope you're able to get some answers and find a solution that works best for him
> 
> mummy- welcome back! it's so good to hear from you! congratulations on your engagement! I'm sorry to hear that you're putting your TTC plans on hold for a bit but its for an awesome reason! the next year will come and go before you know it! have you set a wedding date yet?
> 
> AFM, i'm doing pretty well. finding myself constantly hungry, nauseous and tired. but its to be expected and is very mild at the moment so i can't really complain. We are going back to my hometown this weekend to announce to my parents and BIL and am so excited!

They are definitely looking forward to summer break and I am, too. :haha: Their great-grandma told me that she wants them a lot over the summer, which they'll love. I'll be happy when our daily routine can be relaxed for a few months. 

Hopefully you have a great time visiting your hometown and announcing to your family! :thumbup:



mummy_ellie09 said:


> Hello ladies. Been a while! I'm back over here in WTT now. My and OH decided to hold off with TTC for a bit due to saving for our wedding - he proposed on my 30th birthday last year :D - and saving money ready for him to move in. We're hoping to re start TTC in July of next year. Hope everyone is well :flower:

Congrats on your engagement! :flower:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks ladies :) 

kksy - Yes we've set a date :D 26th August 2017 I can't wait! Yeah it's a bit sad that we have to wait, but we need all the money we can get, I need to lose weight etc. We had a big, in-depth talk about it and decided it would be for the best for now


----------



## tverb84

Anyone have special weekend plans?


----------



## tverb84

My weekend was good nothing exciting happened but on Friday Lindsay and Roxy were over for a bit!! <3 I can't believe she's already 10 months old!! :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

I had my in laws over this weekend. I am so exhausted and wish I had a couple more days off work. :haha:

But...

I have 9.5 days left of work so I'm excited for summer break.


----------



## tverb84

Those days will probably go by fast. :thumbup:


----------



## kksy9b

Mummy- I'm sure this next year will fly by! Have you started any of the planning?

Tara- glad you got to see Roxy this weekend. Her first birthday is coming up quick!

Krissie- yay for summer break!! Our schools are all getting out this week and all the teachers on my FB feed have been going crazy with excitement lol. 

AFM, we really had a nice weekend visiting family. We announced to my side but my BIL forgot we were coming and went on a fishing trip instead. Wouldn't be a big deal if this was a one off but literally every time we come in, he forgets or makes other plans. Or doesn't tell us things until its too late to change (ie- last summer DS and I went in for a week to celebrate my niece and nephews bday. Only to find out once we were already in town they were on a trip with their grandma and wouldn't be back until the next week). Its super frustrating and hurts that we are never a priority for them when we go out of our way and inconviennce ourselves for them. So I think we are going to wait u til after our appointment to tell them now.


----------



## krissie328

Kaity- I am sorry they treat you guys that way. It is very frustrating I am sure!! :hugs: 

That is grea tyou were able to announce to your side of the family though. I am sure everyone is so excited!! I cannot believe you are already 6 weeks. <3

I am so excited for summer break. This has been a really hard year and it just doesn't want to let up. So I am excited for the recharge and hopefully a better year next year. Plus I am excited to spend the summer doing fun things with Christian. He is walking and so much more interactive now so I expect it will be great. I got out his swimming pool Friday he wasn't so impressed, so I let him sit in his lawn chair and splash his feet. He thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## tverb84

Today I had my 2nd appointment with the counselor and she told me I'm suffering from delayed grief because of my guilt I feel about my past.Not to mention my best friend's death in 2009 which I haven't dealt with yet.

She told me she wants me to start writing in a journal which does sound like it will help me.Tomorrow I'm going to look for one so I can start it! 

Also, yesterday I went door to door to raise money for Relay for Life and I got $62!!!! :happydance: Now I only need $48 more to reach the goal of $150!!! I'm going to go door to door again tomorrow and hopefully more people will donate!


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie - I hope that your last few days of work fly by for you. 

I'm getting really anxious for my kids' summer vacation. They have school until June 8 and then they are done until September. I don't know why, but this month has just been rough for all of us. I think it's because we're so close to the end, so I'm just getting really impatient to finally get to be laid back for a bit.

Kaity -I'm sorry that you're BIL did that. It can be really frustrating when your family doesn't make you the priority that you should be. :hugs: But I'm glad your weekend went well otherwise :)

Tara - That's really great about the money you raised for Relay for Life! :happydance:

Also, journaling can be a really great tool. I used to write all the time and it often helped me work through things that I couldn't really figure out otherwise, if that makes sense. Plus, just getting your thoughts and emotions out on paper can feel like a huge weight gets lifted off your shoulders. I hope it helps you, too. :)

AFM - My weekend was alright. There was a lot of stress towards the end because my ex didn't know when or how he was getting the kids home from his parents' (they all went to visit this past weekend). My ex's family lives up by mine, which is a 1 1/2 hour drive from where I live now and I was not at all prepared for making a trip up there. Fortunately, he did eventually figure it out and got them home at a reasonable time, but it was still a really frustrating situation.

This week shouldn't be too busy, though, and the kids are going to their great-grandma's for the weekend. So I'm hoping that by next week I'll feel nice and relaxed and ready to tackle the last couple weeks of the school year.


----------



## tverb84

I raised another $10 today so I just need $38 more!! :happydance: 

Today I started my journal so I'll see how it goes and I have another appointment with her next Wednesday.


----------



## krissie328

Great job raising the money Tara!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks! I raised another $58 today so I received $68 the past two days!!! :happydance: I know I'm going to sleep really good tonight and tomorrow I'm going door to door again!


----------



## tverb84

As of today I've raised $271!!! :happydance: I'll probably go again tomorrow but not Monday since it's Victoria Day here.How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## krissie328

Oh that's great Tara!

Had a super busy day so I'm hoping to relax more tomorrow.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks. :) I didn't go today because we went to my grandma's cottage that we haven't been to in two years since she had her stroke.The cottage is still in good shape but no one really stays there now since the water was shut off.

My mom and I got to see Lindsay and Roxy today. :happydance: <3 When I was holding her I was whistling to Roxy and she just looked at me.It looked like she was trying to whistle back. :haha: She can even say dada now and mama not mention babbles a lot too! :cloud9:

I'm not going door to door tomorrow because it's Victoria Day but I'm going again on Tuesday.I want to try and raise $500 before June 4th.I know I can do it!


----------



## tverb84

It's been pretty quiet around here.How was everyone's weekend? Mine was good!! My mom and I got to see Roxy twice!! :happydance: She can say dada now and it's sooo cute!!!! <3 I heard her say it yesterday when she was looking at my brother.


----------



## krissie328

How sweet Roxy is sure getting big. She will be one in no time! 

How is raising the money coming?

Tomorrow is my last day of the year at work. And it's only half a day so I'm so excited. I cannot believe another year is gone.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - It must be so much fun watching Roxy grow up :) I love watching my nephew grow up, too. My OH taught my nephew to say "Taco." My brother was not impressed, but it's the cutest thing ever. :haha:

AFM - Been another busy week, but the weekend is coming up, so we won't be quite so busy. My kids are going to their dad's for the weekend and they're really excited because they get an extra day there because of Memorial Day. All I've got planned is to start organizing the baby's clothes and figure out what I need for clothes for the older kids this summer. Nothing too exciting.

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## tverb84

The $ raising is going good! Now I have $294!! :happydance: Only $6 more to $300!! :thumbup: Yesterday when I was going door to door this woman lied right to my face about someone else asking her to donate.I knew she was lying because she wouldn't look me in the eye when she told me that.I have no problem with people saying no when I ask if they would like to donate and least tell the truth.

I told my cousin about what happened and she said something about how people make excuses for why they lie or something like that.She even said that I shouldn't take it personal that the woman lied but how can I not? It annoyed me that my cousin told me how I should feel about it.If I feel offended by what happened I have a right to feel that way.

It is amazing to watch Roxy grow up.When she falls in the playpen Lindsay says opa and Roxy even tries to say it. :haha: It's too cute!

Oh and congrats on your pregnancy Krissie! :thumbup:


----------



## tverb84

Hey how is everyone? I'm good and almost done collecting donations for relay!! Only three more people until I can fill my fourth pledge sheet!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trickyl

Hello ladies! Sounds like some of you are well and congrats on raising that much money tverb! 
Well it is very unreal right now because I thought I was out this month, but I got a very faint positive on one of my internet cheapie tests today at 11DPO! I am so excited that once I get home from work I will use one of my FRER tests!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Tricky.

Great job Tara! That's a great thing you are doing.

My weekend was okay. Saturday we went for a bbq in the mountains. Sunday we went out of town and went shopping. Monday- I started bleeding from another chemical pregnancy. I'm just so heartbroken again. I just don't understand why they are happening. My ob is booked out 5-6 weeks so not sure what to do.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - Great job raising the money for the relay! :happydance:

Tricky - FX for a bfp! Can't wait to see an update!

Krissie - :hugs: I am so, so sorry. I understand how you're feeling. After my losses last year, I couldn't figure out why they were happening either. My doctor told me that all they could tell at that point was that it was just plain bad luck. I'd probably call your doctor and see if they could fit you in. If not, maybe make an appointment for later when there's openings to discuss things. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks aidens. His nurse called me and said she would talk with him about what he wants to do. It almost sounded like probably progesterone. But I'm concerned it's actually my lining. But like you said setting up an appointment even for later is better than going through this again.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'm sorry Krissie, I hope your appointments can help. My sister has just had a chemical, it's so heartbreaking *hugs*


----------



## tverb84

Krissie I'm sorry you had another miscarriage.A cousin of mine had one about 13 years ago and had two more kids after.There's always hope! :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> Thanks aidens. His nurse called me and said she would talk with him about what he wants to do. It almost sounded like probably progesterone. But I'm concerned it's actually my lining. But like you said setting up an appointment even for later is better than going through this again.

Would progesterone affect your lining at all? I'm not sure how progesterone works exactly, but I thought it might have to do with building up your lining after ovulation. Hopefully whatever it is, they will be able to help you figure it out and fix it. :hugs: Were you able to get an appointment?


----------



## krissie328

I honestly don't know. I know estrogen plays a big part in building lining.

I did get an appointment for June 30th. So if this cycle is long I should still be in it.


----------



## Trickyl

I am so sorry Krissie! I have had one of those and they are heartbreaking. Prayers that your appointment will be able to figure it out! :hugs:

Thank you Adiens! I will try to keep everyone posted! I took a FRER this morning and a little darker than the first one the other day, so fingers crossed... :cloud9::bfp:

Hoping everyone else tons of sticky baby dust!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your bfp trickyl!! :thumbup:

Yesterday morning there was this guy in my neighbourhood with a shotgun and a lock down was in place. He was arrested at this house three blocks away and no one was hurt so that's good!

I feel like changing my schedule up for when I go to the gym. Right now I go three days a week but I'm starting to get a bit bored doing the same thing. :coffee:


----------



## Symphony7

I can't believe it, I got a call from the school district I was trying to get into for this coming year. I interviewed with them in April and heard nothing since, so I figured I would be stuck commuting the hour each way every day for another year. I was hoping to at least get moved out of sixth grade but haven't heard anything. Anyways, I got a call Thursday from HR in the other county and they offered me an early hire position in grades 1-3 and they said they would place me in a school near my house. I started crying on the phone I was so grateful. I really can't believe it, this year has been so tough for me and only got harder with the extended commute. So next year I will be working closer to home in a lower grade! Life is incredible how it works out sometimes.

I am under three months waiting now. Doesn't seem real yet, still waiting to hear about hubby's job and if the money will be there next year for me to stay home. I'm also wondering if I shouldn't work two years in this district...but if I'm honest I really don't want to wait any longer. I am so beyond ready, I'm 29 this year and I have been waiting 4 solid years. 

In other news, have our Mexico trip completely planned and paid for, soooo excited! I need summer vacation right now, it is going to be excellent. I have lots of relaxing and enjoying myself planned.


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on the job offer!! :thumbup: I don't blame you for wanting to wait longer to try after waiting four years.


----------



## krissie328

Symphony that is fabulous news! How exciting it fell into place for you. 

Have a fabulous time in Mexico!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Great news Symphony! :happydance: I hope you have a great, relaxing time in Mexico!

krissie - I'm glad you have an appointment set. Hopefully you'll get some answers quickly.

Tara - That must have been scary with the lockdown. I'm glad no one was hurt.

Trickyl - Congrats! :happydance:

AFM - We finally told OH's mom that I'm pregnant, so we announced on Facebook last night. Nothing like putting it off until almost the third trimester. :haha:

I also got my son to the doctor to get him evaluated for ADD. He hasn't received an official diagnosis, but it's listed in his medical charts as "probable ADD," just pending the evaluations from his teachers. Hopefully those will be done next week before school ends and then we will start discussing treatment options.


----------



## tverb84

It's better late than never aidens. :haha:

Today I did Relay for Life and I had a good time but it wasn't as good as last year.Right now I don't know if I'll do it again next year mainly because you have to raise an amount of $150 and it feels like two years in a row is enough for me.


----------



## kksy9b

hi all! sorry i've been away for the last few weeks. it's been one thing after another here and i'm finally able to sit down and get caught up! i'll be going through our list after i finish this post to get it updated for new pregnancies and babies born!

trickyl- congratulations!!! do you know what your edd is? has it started to sink in yet or are you still in shock?

tara- well done on your fundraising! how much did you raise in total? understandable if you dont want to do it again next year. you've done amazing work the last 2 years and it's okay to not do it again. that's great that roxy is saying momma and dada. i can't believe she will be a year old next month! switching up your routine sounds like a good idea. do you mostly do classes or your own workouts? if you do your own, could you look into classes and see if that could offer you something different/challenging?

krissie- i said it earlier but again, i am so so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: i hope your doctor can get you in and find some answers for you soon. it's heartbreaking you are having to walk through this

aidens- how are you feeling hun? did your kids have a nice time with their dad? how did your OH's mom react?

symphony- congrats on the job offer!! your wait is nearly over :happydance::happydance:

AFM, it's been a roller coaster of a few weeks with guests staying with us, charles being sick and trying to get ready for vacation. i spent pretty much all of today at the stores trying (and mostly striking out) to find some clothes for our trip. i finally found a few things at Old Navy. we're doing family pictures on the beach and were told to wear blue and/or white. i found a long blue maxi dress that will work great! i think the only things left on my list (besides a few travel sized toiletries) are a side rail for charles' bed and possibly a new umbrella stroller (ours is pretty beat up). We are going to attempt to have him sleep on an air mattress instead of the pack and play (which he sleeps terribly in). this will be....interesting....to say the least. worse case scenerio is that i sleep on it with him for the week. but i think he will get used to it.

how is everyones weekend going?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - Very true that its better late than never. Although, I may have preferred never :haha: OH's parents are now on Facebook "fighting" over who's grandson he is. :dohh:

And even if you decide not to participate in Relay for Life next year, you should be proud of all that you've done so far. :flower:

kk - I'm finally feeling like a human being. :haha: My nausea _finally_ seems to be letting up and I'm not nearly as exhausted as I have been for the last 6 months. It's about time that I feel good. I'm starting to get really anxious to get everything bought and put together and organized. I feel like the last 12 or so weeks are just going to fly by.

The kids enjoyed there time with their dad, as they usually do. :) This upcoming week they'll get to spent a few days with their great-grandma, then a few with their dad and his parents, and then a few more with their great-grandma again. Plus, my mom might come stay for the first half of the week. They are so looking forward to it. I love that they get so much time with all their family. Plus, I'll be able to do some organizing while they're gone. :winkwink:

OH's mom took it really well. She said that it made her day to find out that she's going to be a grandma again (OH's older half-sister has kids). She had our announcement shared to her facebook by this morning, so she must be excited. lol.

I'm glad that you found a dress that will look good for family pictures. :) Going on vacation sounds so nice. I hope you have a great time! And I hope that Charles sleeps well on the air mattress. FX!


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi ladies! Haven't been on much but I do try to check and read! Had my Mirena out at the beginning of the year and my cycles have lengthened back to where they were prior to ds. The fall used to feel so far away, but now I'm 4 months out from ttc! 

Hope you're all doing well, love seeing some of you ladies getting bfps!


----------



## tverb84

I raised $325 in total for the Canadian Cancer Society.At the gym I usually do my own workouts since I don't really like the classes.I might increase the weights I lift when I work on my arms.Today I had no motivation to go to the gym and I hardly ever skip the gym.

It's really annoying when people argue online like that's going to solve anything. :dohh:


----------



## tverb84

Hey how is everyone? This thread has been dead for a while! 

I'm doing good just sad about what happened in Orlando early Sunday morning.I never told anyone here but I'm bisexual so it breaks my heart that even in a safe place for the LGBTQ community we can't be ourselves. :nope:


----------



## tverb84

Anyone still here?


----------



## krissie328

I am still around. We are kinda ntnp at the moment. Christian is hitting terrible 2s hard the last month. So I'm just trying to enjoy summer and my time off with him to its fullest.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm still around. Just been crazy busy. 

I don't remember if I said anything before, but a few months ago, OH's brother was pulled over and gave the police OH's name so that he (the brother) wouldn't get into trouble. It was a major pain and really pissed OH and I off so OH called the police, got everything fixed, and the brother ended up getting a warrant issued in that county. The brother got incredibly angry (for getting in trouble for something he did in the first place) and decided to cut ties with us. Well, we found out earlier this past week that he did something similar in another county last month. So now we've been talking to police to get it straightened out (yet again!), trying to prevent it from happening again, and also to press charges against the brother. It's been incredibly stressful and has been causing a whole lot of family drama.

In addition to that, last week I had to go into the doctor to get a cervical biopsy done because when I got a pap at the start of my pregnancy, it came back abnormal. The news doesn't seem great but we really won't know until the results from the biopsy come back in a couple weeks. So that's been really stressful too. :nope:

And on top of all of that, my kids spent the weekend with their dad, which was great, but when I got them home today I noticed that they both had a weird rash. I'm not sure what it is and their dad said nothing unusual happened, so I'm pretty clueless. Fortunately, Aiden has a doctor appointment tomorrow so I can ask his doctor about it then, but it's worrying nonetheless.

Other than all that, things have been good. We've got another busy week ahead of us. 

I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

ARuppee- good to hear from you hun! that is awesome news about your cycles being back to normal. the last few months are going to fly by!

tara- congrats on raising so much money! that is great work and i know you worked hard going door to door. and what happened in orlando was just so tragic, my heart breaks for the families of the victims.

krissie- we are getting into that stage too. some days are SO hard and then he will do something sweet and you can remember that it wont be forever. hang in there momma :hugs: do you have any plans with him for the summer?

aidens- glad your nausea has finally subsided for you! you're nearly in the home stretch!! that is crazy about your OH's brother. i hope you all are able to get it straightened out. did the police not ask for an ID to confirm what he was saying? i'm sorry about the abnormal pap- praying that the biopsy doesn't show anything serious and you are able to get it resolved quickly and painlessly :hugs:

AFM, I've been finally feeling better the last couple days with nausea. we had a really nice weekend and it is SO nice to be home! Charles starts a kind of pre-preschool 3 hours a day/2 days a week starting this week. We got the last of the paperwork filled out so that's exciting. I am a NERVOUS WRECK because i've NEVER left him like this- somewhere he isn't familiar with with people he doesn't know. but i'll stay there the first 15-20 minutes while he gets used to it. his therapist said to give it 2 weeks at least and if he isn't adjusting then he isn't ready and to try again down the road. I'm hopeful it will help him catch up somewhat in his speech.


----------



## krissie328

Kaity- only two weeks! It took Christian probably 2 months but that was going once a week. Now he really enjoys going. 

Huge break through with him! He let another boy play with his car! (He's very possessive.) And they looked to be having cooperative play rather than parallel play. It was so great to see it. I'm hoping the other boy keeps coming to this event because it was great to see it.

Out only major plans are to do mommy and me swimming lessons. Outside of that we're enjoying lots of outside time and working on speech. He's up to about 15 words now.


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- that's so frustrating what bil is doing. Hopefully it's sorted soon. 

Sorry to hear about your abnormal pap. That would be so stressful. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

That's great he has 15 words already!! I am really looking forward to Charles talking eventually. How cool he was doing cooperative play! Its always so neat and makes you so proud to see them growing and developing.

I think he will do fine, I'm just nervous for that first day. It will only be for the summer so I'm hoping he adjusts quickly. We will dothr same thing next summer but probably send him for the whole day (until 3) to get used to it before starting actual preschool in the fall. If he catches up in speech, it will be the same place he goes to school so it wouldn't be a hard transition.


----------



## krissie328

I think that's great Kaity. Where it is such a short program I can see why they said that. I found once I left or at least was out of sight Christian stopped and went about his business until he saw me again. 

Christian is seeing his therapist every other week but I really believe it was not being able to hear that was the problem.


----------



## tverb84

I'd be pretty nervous too about my child being somewhere without me especially the first time.

My mom and I saw Roxy yesterday for Father's Day and she's walking now!! It was just for a few seconds but I can't believe she's starting to walk! :happydance: Is it weird that I can't really remember when she was a newborn? I do remember visiting her and Lindsay right after she was born. 

I'm thinking of doing a memory book for her first birthday where I put pictures that I took of her for each month of her life.What other gifts would be suitable for a one year old? I still can't believe Roxy will be a year old next month! She's already growing up fast. :wacko:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hi all, I don't post here that often but I check in and read everyone's updates :) our date has now been pushed back until 2017, but the early part. Hopefully around February/March time.

I wish all of you the best of luck!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Haven't been in for ages, but I'm 11dpo after ttc this month so keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck fx!! :dust:


----------



## Trickyl

Hey ladies, it is so hard to keep up with everyone! :) 
Well my positive hpts ended with a cp 4 days after AF was due. My positives kept getting lighter so I knew something was up. :( Very sad.... 
Keeping fingers crossed for this month, even though the cp has made me ovulate 5 days later than normal and will make my normal 27 day cycle go to a 32 day cycle this month. If not this one, hopefully July!


----------



## fxmummyduck

tverb84 said:


> Good luck fx!! :dust:

Thanks Tara!!! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry to hear that trickl.

Looking forward to you testing fxmummy!


----------



## aidensxmomma

fxmummyduck said:


> Haven't been in for ages, but I'm 11dpo after ttc this month so keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp.

FX for a bfp!



Trickyl said:


> Hey ladies, it is so hard to keep up with everyone! :)
> Well my positive hpts ended with a cp 4 days after AF was due. My positives kept getting lighter so I knew something was up. :( Very sad....
> Keeping fingers crossed for this month, even though the cp has made me ovulate 5 days later than normal and will make my normal 27 day cycle go to a 32 day cycle this month. If not this one, hopefully July!

So sorry to hear Trickyl :hugs: FX that you'll get a sticky bfp soon!

AFM - An update about the situation with BIL: We talked to the police yet again and are still waiting to hear what's going to happen with everything. We found out some new information, though - apparently OH's mom was with BIL when all of this happened and she both covered/lied for BIL to the police and didn't say anything to us about this happening. :growlmad: I am so upset and pissed off, I don't even know how to handle it.


----------



## tverb84

I'd be pretty pissed too aidens. :hugs:

Yesterday my mom and I finally babysat Roxy!!!!! :happydance: She's such a good baby and hardly ever cries. :thumbup: The only time she was impatient was when my mom got more baby food for her. :haha: She's also a really good eater and can baby food for 12 month olds.

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- I am so sorry your bil is doing all that! Can you guys press charges? It really sounds like he's not going to stop. 

Tara- Roxy is sure growing up. She will be running and climbing before you know it.

Christian turns 2 on Sunday. I cannot believe how fast it has gone. He is definitely acting like a two year old too. 

Things are going okay here. I have a doctor's appt today to talk about my two early miscarriages. I'm hoping the doctor helps because if I have another one I'm not sure we will continue ttc. This last one really sent me into a tailspin.


----------



## aidensxmomma

krissie328 said:


> Aidens- I am so sorry your bil is doing all that! Can you guys press charges? It really sounds like he's not going to stop.
> 
> Tara- Roxy is sure growing up. She will be running and climbing before you know it.
> 
> Christian turns 2 on Sunday. I cannot believe how fast it has gone. He is definitely acting like a two year old too.
> 
> Things are going okay here. I have a doctor's appt today to talk about my two early miscarriages. I'm hoping the doctor helps because if I have another one I'm not sure we will continue ttc. This last one really sent me into a tailspin.

krissie - We're working on pressing charges and getting things put in place so that he can't keep using OH's information. It's just getting to be a very frustrating process. We've been working on it for 2 weeks now and it just seems like nothing is really happening. Hopefully soon this will all be over.

I cant believe Christian is going to be 2! They really do grow up so fast. It's amazing to watch, though. :cloud9:

How did your doctor appointment go? :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I'm glad you guys can do something. Fx it starts to go more quickly.

It went well. Doctor said with my last hcg draw my progesterone was 0.7 and said he suspects it is low progesterone coupled with bad embryos. So I'm going to be doing 400 mg progesterone starting 7 dpo. He said to do 3 more rounds of clomid and was very optimistic we would have a sticky baby by then.


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad your appointment went well Krissie. :)

Are you having a birthday party for Christian?

Roxy actually does climb the porch stairs at my brother's and sil's house.There not too far apart so that's good. Yesterday she tried climbing our back porch steps but they were too far apart.I don't think Roxy sits longer than five minutes anymore before she gets bored. :haha: She was laughing yesterday and it sounded sooo cute!!! :cloud9: I can't believe in two weeks tomorrow she'll be 1!! She's growing up too fast! :cry:


----------



## krissie328

Christian is never still. He is always moving, exploring and making a mess. I really love this stage. He is a lot of fun to play with as everything is new and exciting.

We are having a small get together Sunday so it should be fun.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just a quick update, af arrived 5 days ago:(


----------



## ARuppe716

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Just checking in, finally starting to feel close now that summer is here and we are ttc in the fall! I've been taking prenatals and tracking my cycles. I also joined a weight loss challenge at work and am down 13 lbs and running, I'm hoping to lose 10-15 more!


----------



## alliec

Hi everyone! I'm sorry that I've been MIA for so long. Last month was our first Clomid round for Baby #2 and I found it rather stressful, which was a bit of a surprise. The meds didn't work at all - I ovulated super late as per usual, and AF arrived on the 1st. 

I've just started the meds for Clomid round #2 and I'm feeling better this time (so far, anyway). I think that I put too much pressure on us for round #1 since we got pregnant on our first Clomid try with our son back in 2013. I feel like I thought we HAD to replicate that pregnancy otherwise it would never happen again. Or something silly like that. 

Now that round #1 is over and we've moved on, I don't have that same feeling anymore. Now it's more like, "Well, each pregnancy and baby is different so of course things will happen differently this time around." There's still a bit of anxiety but it's a different kind :roll:

We have a big move at the end of the summer, followed by a big trip at the beginning of fall so I have lots of things to distract me most of the time. It's just those times at work when I am researching and I start to drift off and my mind just immediately latches onto "BABY! TTC! Clomid!" and then I get all jittery and anxious.

I think avoiding the boards during round #1 might have been a mistake, since it is really nice to have a place to come and talk with other ladies that understand. It's great having this thread :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Tara - I can't believe Roxy is so big already! Seems like just yesterday that she was born. 

fxmummyduck - Sorry to hear that AF arrived. :hugs: FX for next cycle!

ARuppe - Sounds like you're well prepared for TTC :) Congrats on losing 13lbs :happydance:

allie - I'm glad that you don't feel so much pressure now that your first round is over. :hugs: TTC can be really tough, especially when we put too much pressure on ourselves.

AFM - I had an appointment today for an OB check but I was supposed to get an ultrasound, too, and the scheduling got screwed up. So I had an appointment today about the results of my cervical biopsy instead. Fortunately, it was good news! Everything came back normal/negative so there's nothing to worry about :happydance: I'm so relieved. My doctor said at this point, I can do another pap in a year to make sure everything stays normal, but it's all good now. 

And I'll be having my OB check and ultrasound tomorrow. I'm so excited to see LO but I'm a little worried. I'm getting an ultrasound because baby is measuring on the smaller side. At my last ultrasound, he was around the 25th percentile. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he's a bit higher on the percentiles this time. 

Hope you all are well! :flower:


----------



## tobemum

Hi Ladies!!

Hope I can join you? We are waiting until September to start trying for #3! Already have 2 boys aged 6 and 4 so going to be a decent age gap between them! The boys are only 22 months apart so will be a lot different this time around. I am thinking I should start taking pre natal vitamins?

How are all you ladies going?


----------



## tverb84

Yeah she's growing up pretty fast!! On Saturday my mom and I finally got the highchair that Lindsay wants! :thumbup: It's by Ciao! baby it folds up and can be taken pretty much everywhere.I want to buy Roxy a book for her birthday but I'm not sure which one. :shrug:

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## krissie328

Tobemum- yes, I would start with prenatal vitamins now. 

Tara- there are so many cute books out there. Christian really likes a booked called press here. It's very simple but interactive. He also likes a book called snuggle puppy.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tobemum - Welcome! :flower:

I think now would be a good time to start prenatals in preparation for TTC in September. I think the general recommendation is starting them around 3 months before TTC.

I have a really different age gap this time around then I did before. There's 16 months between my first two kids and then a little over 2 years between my second two kids. This time there will be 7 years between my DD and the baby I'm expecting. I feel like I'm a first-time mom all over again. lol.

Tara - There are so many great books for kids...you've got pretty much unlimited options :) Board books are great for 1 year olds because they can't rip out all the pages. Also, anything that has different textures or sounds/lights is usually a good bet. If all else fails, you could go with classics like The Very Hungry Catepillar, Goodnight Moon, or anything by Dr. Seuss. :thumbup:


----------



## tobemum

Thank you! That's exactly how I think I will feel too aidensxmomma! There will be 5years between my youngest and 7 years with my eldest. 

I was supposed to be going to part time work now but now that we have decided to go again I need to keep working full time to get maternity leave! Aaarrrggghhhh I was sooo looking forward to a break! 

How does everyone else go with work and kids? My husband works 12 hours shifts 6 days in a row too!


----------



## alliec

*Aidens:* I hope your ultrasound went well today! It's always so exciting to get a peek at baby :happydance:

*Tobemum:* Welcome! September will be here before you know it!

My husband and I both work full-time but we only have one kid and our mums are around to cover childcare. It's pretty easy for us :blush:

*Tara: *Books are the most wonderful present! There are so many wonderful choices out there. Sandra Boynton and Karen Katz are both popular and prolific baby book authors, and Dear Zoo by Rod Campbell has been one of my son's favorites since he was an infant. Most of Eric Carle's books come in board book format as well.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tobemum - I don't work, so I can't be of much help. I've been a stay at home mom the majority of my kids' lives. At the times when I did work and go to school full-time, I had my mom or grandma to take care of the kids for me, so it wasn't hard to work around. I'm home full-time again while my OH works 12-hour night shifts. So we don't need to worry about regular child care. Although if we do need a babysitter, we are pretty much screwed. :haha: We don't live by family anymore and I only have two friends I would trust my kids with. They're both moms themselves so they're pretty busy.

AFM - My ultrasound went okay. LO is doing really well for the most part. We did determine that he is in a frank breech position right now (butt towards my hips, head towards my ribs with his feet by his head) and he is small. I'm not sure exactly how small he is compared to where he should be, but it's enough that we have to pay attention. There's some concerns that the placenta might not be working as well as it should be. :nope: I'm quite worried but my doctor isn't yet, so I'm trying to relax. I've got another ultrasound in 4 weeks, so I'll know more then.


----------



## krissie328

I work full time. But I am a school psychologist so I have a lot time off during the summer and through the year. I love that aspect of my job because I can focus on my kiddo. 

The rest of thr time my mom and friend watch him and he goes 1 day a week to daycare but that was our choice. I really enjoy our set up.


----------



## tobemum

So interesting to hear how everyone does it. The plan is I go part time for a while after this next baby comes along. It is so hard though as we have no family where we live and only a couple of friends.

Aidensxmomma - How far along are you? My youngest was breach at 32 weeks then had turned by the next scan. Also I have read that they can't tell weight all that well from the ultrasound. No point worrying yourself over it yet.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tobemum said:


> So interesting to hear how everyone does it. The plan is I go part time for a while after this next baby comes along. It is so hard though as we have no family where we live and only a couple of friends.
> 
> Aidensxmomma - How far along are you? My youngest was breach at 32 weeks then had turned by the next scan. Also I have read that they can't tell weight all that well from the ultrasound. No point worrying yourself over it yet.

I'm 31 weeks now. 

My older daughter was actually breech until 38 weeks, so I know there's still time for this LO to turn. And DD1 was a big baby at 8lb10oz so if this baby is, in fact, smaller he will have a higher chance of turning than she did. I just like to worry myself over everything :haha:

Having no family around is tough. Right now, OH and I live about 2 hours away from our families. While that's not horribly far, it's too far for us to drop the kids off at grandma's for a couple hours. lol. When my older ones were younger, I did live close to family and I really miss it now.


----------



## Trickyl

tobemum said:


> So interesting to hear how everyone does it. The plan is I go part time for a while after this next baby comes along. It is so hard though as we have no family where we live and only a couple of friends.
> 
> Aidensxmomma - How far along are you? My youngest was breach at 32 weeks then had turned by the next scan. Also I have read that they can't tell weight all that well from the ultrasound. No point worrying yourself over it yet.

Welcome! I have three boys myself, 14, 3 and 1! I am a full time worker and my bf (kids father) stays home with the boys. We are trying for our fourth and last baby and hoping baby sticks this month! 

Aidens-glad to know the scan went well, maybe baby will just be small, try not to stress! 

Tara- Sounds like she is getting big and she is adorable too! my little guys love books, especially the board books that you can feel! :)


----------



## ARuppe716

Dh and I both work full time office jobs. Ds goes to daycare 3 days a week then spends a day with my in laws and a day with my parents. It's a nice blend of everything and works well for us, though expensive.


----------



## tverb84

Thanks ladies for the recommendations on the books. :) 

Anyone doing special this weekend?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I am never on here anymore but wanted to pop in quickly and say a huge congrats to you Aidens on your BFP; I'm so happy for you.

Both my DH and I work full time; we have no family here so kids will go to day care ft when I'm back at work. My daughter has still been going part time while I've been on mat leave and loves it; I think Ethan will too. 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## tverb84

Hey Mrs eddie ltns!!! 

It's official Roxy can walk on her own now and doesn't need to hold anyone's hand!!! :happydance::cloud9: I saw her walk yesterday when were visiting my grandma and on Friday she's turning one!! This first year went by fast!! :wacko:


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! Just checking in! How are you all doing?! I've been crazy busy with my ds- he is having his tonsils removed soon. 7 bouts of strep in 8 months. 

I'm 26 weeks pregnant now and it feels like it's flying!


----------



## tverb84

26 weeks already???? How are you feeling Ashley?


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes I know! It seems like I was just telling you all I was pregnant! I'm feeling pretty good! No swelling or high bp yet like with DS. So far so good! 

Ds is hitting the terrible twos hard though. He is quite naughty lately


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley1021 said:


> Yes I know! It seems like I was just telling you all I was pregnant! I'm feeling pretty good! No swelling or high bp yet like with DS. So far so good!
> 
> Ds is hitting the terrible twos hard though. He is quite naughty lately

Did you have pre-eclampsia with your first DS? I had it with mine too and if it makes you feel any better I did not have it again with my DD. :)

Mrs. Eddie it's good to hear from you hun! :hugs:

How is everyone? We're not sleeping well over here. I think DS has been having nightmares and DD is teething and going through 4 month sleep regression. :sleep: :coffee:
On the bright side DH agreed to slowly make the switch to cloth diapers! :D


----------



## Ashley1021

I was very borderline Pre eclamptic. We were waiting for protein to show in my urine but it never did. I had crazy high bp and swelling, terrible headaches. Etc. I was admitted numerous times the last few weeks of my pregnancy for days at a time for monitoring. I'm hoping it doesn't happen this time!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Kalon :hi: 

Can't believe your little girl is 4 months already! How are you finding life with two?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mrs. Eddie - So great to see you! And thank you :) This pregnancy has flown by. I think I've got 7 weeks left at most. It's starting to feel really real now.

Tara - I can't believe Roxy is going to be turning 1 already! Is she having a big birthday party to celebrate?

Ashley - I feel like you just told us you were pregnant and now you're 26 weeks. It's gone by really fast. Sorry that your DS has to get his tonsils removed. But hopefully no more strep then.

Keely - It's nice to see you too! :) Sorry to hear that you're not getting much sleep. Hopefully everyone starts sleeping again soon. 

AFM - Doing pretty well. This head/humidity has been awful, though. Sleep is getting more difficult too. I'm so ready to be done, but I've still got about 7 weeks left.


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- I cannot believe you only have at most 7 weeks! How exciting. 

Ashley- that really has gone fast. 

Mrs. Eddie- your little guy is almost 1! That's crazy.


----------



## tverb84

Yup her birthday party is on Sunday at my brother and sil's place.I bought her a few things and my mom bought her the highchair that Lindsay wanted.It should be a fun day!! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Tara I can't believe she's going to be a year old already! Happy early birthday to Roxi and I hope that she has a great birthday party. :D

Mrs Eddie - I really love having 2 even though DS is at that pain in the butt age. When it was just DS it always felt like someone was missing from our family and I hated that feeling. DD really was just the perfect addition and I can't imagine things having gone any other way. I'm really happy with both of my babies and I love seeing them together, they love each other so much and I can tell already that they're going to be best friends. :cloud9:

Aidens - Congrats on your rainbow boy, I'm so happy for you! I can't believe that you're 32 weeks already. :hugs:

Ashley - I never had any protein or swelling with DS and I was diagnosed in labor with him. Chances are really good that you won't have it again, especially since baby has the same dad as last time. I'm not really certain about the science behind it but apparently your risk of pre-eclampsia occuring again reduces significantly if your kids have the same dad. I was so relieved when I didn't have it a again and labor this time around was so much better.


----------



## tverb84

Hey how is everyone? I'm doing good I applied for college yesterday so I'm excited and nervous about that.Tomorrow is Roxy's first birthday party!!! :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! It's been awhile since I've been on and wanted to get all caught up really quick!

I went through and got our front page updated. I love how many of our ladies here are pregnant/have had babies. Praying that everyone who is trying or still waiting will have their babies in their arms soon :hugs:

trickyl- i'm so sorry hun for your loss :hugs: i can't imagine how hard it must have been. how are things going this month for you?

FX- so nice to hear from you!! how are things going being settled into the new house? i'm sorry for AF hun :hugs: pray you see your BFP soon

krissie- how have you been lately hun? when do you head back to school? happy way belated birthday to Christian!! 

aidens- you're nearly in the home stretch now! how are you feeling? And that is crazy that your OH's mom was allowing your BIL to spread those lies with his identity (i'm like a month behind on this thread catching up lol). Any other updates? so happy your testing all came back normal. what a relief that must be for you! My little guy was on the smaller side as well. He was in the 4th percentile at birth. i'm sure even if he is small he will catch up quickly. Are they concerned about IUGR

Tara- i can't believe Roxy turned one! how was her party? what did you wind up getting for her? aww..i love that she is walking! it's so much fun watching them learn and grow. how was her party? and congratulations for applying to college! what are you hoping to study?

ARuppe- congratulations on being down 13 pounds!! That is awesome! Are you following a program running or doing it on your own? i did the couch to 5k program last year and really loved it

alli- good to hear from you! i'm sorry that your first round of clomid didn't work :hugs: i'm glad you are feeling less pressured going into this round. where are you with your cycles? ooh! a big trip! where are you heading to?

tobemum- hello and welcome! :hi: September is going to be here before you know it. Are you hoping for a certain gender this time around? I've added you to our list (second post). Let me know if your dates change and I'll get you moved! i'm a SAHM and i have such respect for moms who work and take care of their kiddos because i dont know how they do it!

mrseddie- oh my goodness, it's so nice to hear from you!! i can't believe ethan is almost a year old already..where did that time go?! how have you been?

ashley- i'm sorry your little guy has to get his tonsils out :( hope everything goes smoothly for you. glad you've been feeling good and haven't had any issues yet. FX that continues! congrats on third tri!!

keely- sorry about the rough sleep :( i hope it gets easier for you once Thea is through the regression. and that's so sad that liam has been having nightmares. i've heard it's common in toddlers to get night terrors but must be so hard while going through it. enjoy cloth diapering! we did it off and on for the first year (CD during the day, disposables at night). I stopped after a year because we were in the middle of moving and just didn't have time to keep up on laundry. i'm hoping to primarily CD #2 as well! What brands are you looking into?

AFM, i'm doing pretty well. It's been a fun summer so far and have lots of fun plans for the coming months. I'm 15 weeks and MS has finally gotten better. I've still had a couple bouts but mostly it's been gone for the last 2 weeks. We've decided to stay team yellow this time (yikes!) so hoping i can make it through the ultrasound next month without being tempted lol. my little guy is doing well with school, though the drop offs are still very hard. I think we are going to continue the 2 mornings a week into the fall. then he will take the winter off (no thank you to him getting sick and bringing it home to a newborn). He will go back next summer and then start preschool in the fall. He is still is being red flagged for apraxia but we've been making a lot of progress lately. I'm hopeful he will not be diagnosed and catch up. but if he is, it's not a big deal and we will get him into an early childhood center for preschool to prepare him for school.


----------



## aidensxmomma

kk - I'm feeling just awful :haha: In general, things are going well, don't get me wrong. I'm just very uncomfortable, especially with the heat. I'm so ready to be done and meet our little boy already. On the bright side, on the days that aren't super hot/humid I seem to have more energy and motivation, so things are starting to get done around the apartment and we're almost completely ready for baby. 

As for BIL, we're not really sure what's happening with him. The police did transfer the charges to him and drop them against OH but we haven't heard much beyond that. Odds are that he might be facing some jail time for it, though. We won't know anything for sure until after BIL's court date, which isn't until September. With OH's mom, we're not even sure what to do about her. She's not going to get into any legal trouble, but she's made it very difficult to want to have her around at all after the baby is born. There's a whole lot of history where she's let down OH throughout his life and this is just kind of the breaking point, iykwim?

I think right now the doctor is somewhat worried about secondary IUGR - the baby's head is measuring at around the 50th percentile, but his stomach and legs are smaller. The doctor said he's not worried yet, but it's something we need to pay attention to. My doctor's biggest concern is that the placenta is possibly failing, I believe. I'll have another ultrasound around 36 weeks to see how things are going and we'll take it from there. 

I'm glad that you're morning sickness has gotten better :) Good luck for staying team yellow! I couldn't do it...I tried when I was pregnant with Seraphina and the second the tech asked if I wanted to know, I broke down. :dohh: This may sound like a dumb question, but what's apraxia?

Tara - I hope Roxy's party went great! :happydance:

Keely - Thank you so much! :) Time seems to be flying and dragging all at the same time during this pregnancy. About 6 weeks left now. :shock:


----------



## kksy9b

i'm sorry you're so uncomfortable :( That's one thing i'm grateful for- not having to be super far along in the summer. We've been in a heat advisory for a few days and will go through Saturday. i have enough of an intolerance as is without adding a belly in too. I hope the heat breaks for you and it can help a bit!

And sorry about your MIL. I FULLY understand having people in your life that you think you can rely on and find out you can't. Hopefully once baby is here, you'll be so busy focusing on them and your other kiddos that you wont even have time to think about her.

glad to hear your doctor is keeping such a good eye on you. praying that your little one will be all caught up on your next scan!

and thanks! i'm hoping to stay strong....DH is the one that wants to wait and I want to find out with him, so I'm waiting too.....just hopefully i dont crack :haha:

and it is not a dumb question at all! I had never heard of it before my DS's therapist brought it up either. Basically, it is the dyslexia for speech. There's nothing wrong on the receptive end, but on the verbalization of sounds/words. When you hear a sound, there is a misfire between hearing the sound in your mind and being able to form your mouth muscles correctly to imitate that sound. So if you hear an M sound, you might say an E sound. They wont diagnose until age 3 so we have awhile to go. He's only just starting to imitate sounds that you give him so there really isnt' enough history yet to properly see if he does in fact have it. He says a LOT of different sounds and combos and uses a lot of sign language to communicate. but only has a couple full words (mama,dad, papa and three) It's just getting the right sounds/words associated correctly and using them properly that we are working on. If he does have it, it will be something he will always have. But you can train your brain to work around (without realizing it most of the time) the issue to get the language out. 

Like I said, it's not the receptive piece. I have had many people say (including my husband)...so does it mean he's slow? and i can't tell you how angry it makes me. i feel for parents of kids with mental and learning disabilities who must deal with others comments all the time. it's so hard because all you want for your kids is to be "normal." to not have to struggle and walk through difficult times, especially at a young age. i'm fearful of other kids bullying/being mean to him when he gets into school age if he is still struggling. so my (very sensitive while pregnant) momma heart is just trying to protect him by helping to teach others :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Aidens- so sorry the heat is bothering you. I hope it cools down some for you. It's great your doctor is watching you close. You will have your little guy in your arms in no time! We limit contact with mil because she said horrible to dh and so manipulative. 

Kaity- thanks hun. I'm happy to hear Charles expressive language is coming along. From a development stand point the fact he's picking up sign language so well is great. Most of our 3 year olds that come into our developmental preschool lack most expressive language. 

Christian is doing really well. He has close to 30 words he uses appropriately and without prompting. He repeats a lot of sounds and words and is so curious. His pronunciation is horrible but I'm not worried since taking only been 3 months and I've already seen him pronounce words better. 

I go back to work August 8th. It's going to be so hard because we have a fantastic summer. I really wish my reduced work schedule would have worked out. But it is what it is and it will be okay in the end. I'm lucky I get so much time off with ds. 

Things are good here. I am 4 dpo on another clomid cycle. I started progesterone last night so I'm really hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## KalonKiki

Aidens - I'm sorry that your OHs brother has been so manipulative and horrible. :nope:

Kaity - We're starting out with Soft Bums. We might branch out to other brands eventually but Soft Bums came the most highly recommended from both friends and the internet and Colin feels like he can use them without it getting too confusing or too much of a hassle. Our first Soft Bums actually just came in the mail today! The print is Rainbow Connections and I love it, it's so bright and colorful and fun. :D :kiss: <3


----------



## tverb84

Roxy's party went great!! :thumbup: She really liked her smash cake and ice cream. Actually she likes all food not just dessert. :haha: She's such a good little eater and eats pretty much everything.

Did anyone of you not let your children play on their own? Or hold them all the time? I'm asking because Lindsay's brother and sil don't really let their son Liam play on his own.At Roxy's party he cried quite a bit even when nothing happened whereas Roxy didn't cry at all.It just seems like they never let him be. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Christian plays alone a lot. And I rarely hold him during the day. That's mostly because he is so busy and doesn't want held though. I am actually really happy with how independent he can be. He self entertains well. He also understands boundaries pretty well since he has been able to test them and I have been able to set them.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like Roxy had a good time. Smash cakes are the best!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sounds like Roxy had a great party! :thumbup:

I've always encouraged DS to learn how to entertain himself. I play with him when I can but when I have to tend to DD's needs or get some housework done or simply just need a break to myself I'm really grateful that he's perfectly okay with playing on his own.


----------



## tverb84

Roxy is pretty independent too already and doesn't like to be held very much. Sometimes she gets upset if I pick her up unless she wants to cuddle or if she's tired. 

With Liam his parents seem to hover over him and never let him be.

Oh if you ladies want to add me on Facebook my name there is Tara Verbridge. I posted some pictures there from Roxy's party.


----------



## alliec

*Katy*: Glad to hear your MS has calmed down! I can't believe you are in your second tri already; so fast! Being Team Yellow is great :happydance:

And glad to hear that Charles is doing well with school! I hope that he doesn't end up being diagnosed but at least you are already aware that it may be an issue and can get him the help he may need right away.

I'm so excited for our trip: it's two weeks in Spain followed by one week in London.

*Krissy:* I can't believe you have to go back to work so soon! When does the school year start for you? Here, school doesn't start until after Labour Day in Sept so my teacher friends don't have to go back until the very end of August or beginning of Sept.

Fingers crossed the progesterone works its magic this cycle and it's a successful one!

*Tara:* I'm glad Roxy's birthday went well! 

*Aidens:* Sorry you are struggling in the heat! That is absolutely no fun for a pregnant lady :hugs:

~

I am halfway through my TWW for Clomid cycle #2 (although it's more 2.5WW for me since I won't test unless I hit 18dpo). I've definitely been more relaxed so far, mostly because things have been so hectic in the last couple weeks that I don't think about my chart past inputting my temperature in the morning. I did check this morning and was totally surprised to see that I'm 10dpo.

Our next few weeks are going to be bonkers since my mom had to make a last-minute flight back home to the Philippines (her mom is in the hospital) so we lost our childcare quite abruptly. She will be gone for most of August which is going to be the craziest month ever since we are finishing off a house reno, packing up to move house, and also packing up for a three-week trip two weeks after we move.

We've managed to put together patchwork childcare coverage but I've already had to call in late to work when one babysitter got stuck on a bridge because of an accident. This first week has been the worst to cover because it's such short notice.

That being said, Cai has just been rolling with the punches and been as happy as a clam. He is so close to my mom and I thought he'd be distraught with her not around, but he has taken to his babysitters quickly, and is not struggling with a new morning routine in the slightest. This morning he sat on his potty (sadly, not actually making a pee or poo), and sang to me while I showered.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck with testing!!! :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Alli- my first day back is August 8th. Teachers come back the 15th and students the 22nd. But my last day of work was the Friday before Memorial day so we get out pretty early. 

So sorry to hear about all the stuff going on with you right now! Hopefully things settle soon and you get your bfp.


----------



## tverb84

The grade schools and high schools are done here at the end of June.They go back the day after Labour Day.


----------



## Symphony7

Been a long time since I've been on this thread but I wanted to stop by and let everyone know I've moved over to TTC! I am on CD5 today after coming off the pill, super excited for next week to really be trying.


----------



## tverb84

Good luck in ttc!!! :dust:

I'm still waiting to hear back from the college if I've been accepted or not. :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

When did you apply Tara?

Good luck Symphony. 

Not much going on here, on my last round of clomid before I switch to femara.


----------



## tverb84

I applied on July 15th for the Educational Support program.

Why are you switching to femara?


----------



## krissie328

tverb84 said:


> I applied on July 15th for the Educational Support program.
> 
> Why are you switching to femara?

Good luck! :thumbup:

I am switching because my last two cycles on clomid have been terrible. The side effects this round have been nearly unbearable and femara is suppose to have far fewer.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Symphony7 said:


> Been a long time since I've been on this thread but I wanted to stop by and let everyone know I've moved over to TTC! I am on CD5 today after coming off the pill, super excited for next week to really be trying.

Symphony - Congrats moving over to TTC! Sending you lots and lots of :dust:

Tara - I hope you hear from the college soon. Maybe it would be worthwhile to send an email to admissions to check on the status of your application. 

Krissie - FX that this cycle of clomid is successful! :dust: If not, I hope the femara does the trick for you. :flower:

AFM - Not a whole lot going on here. Trying to get everything ready before the baby comes and before school starts for the older kids. I feel like I'm losing my mind with how busy I've been. :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## tverb84

Thanks Krissie. :) hopefully fevara works out for you.

Aidens- the college sent off my transcripts when I applied because there on file there and it can take up to a few weeks for the company who processes the transcripts to get them. After they are processed the college will let me know.


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! Just checking in! Glad to see how you all are doing! I enjoy reading your updates! 

As for me, I'm 31 weeks pregnant and time is flying! Ds turns two next month, and next week on wednesday he's having his tonsils taken out. I am so nervous. I took a week and half off work to be with him. I am so so so nervous about it!


----------



## KalonKiki

Krissie good luck! I hope that Femera works for you. :happydance: :dust:

Ashley, hugs to your little man and happy early birthday to him! His birthday is just 2 days before my DS's but mine will be turning 3 this year. :cake:
I know it seems scary but it's a very minor and low risk surgery and I've heard the recovery is much easier the younger you are. I had my tonsillectomy at 19 years old and trust me it's much better for him to get it now than it would be later. I really wish that my parents had had mine removed as a child when I started having issues with them. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Kk OMG your pg, huge congrats Lovely and almost half way there too :happydance:

Krissie, lots of :dust: for you this cycle.

Aidens I can't believe how close you are, not much longer to go!


----------



## krissie328

I didn't realize how close you were Aidens!! Your little guy will be here in no time. 

Yep, DS had his adenoids out and tubes put in in April and it was honestly so worth it. It was stressful for me at the time but within 3 days he was back to normal. 

Mrs. Eddie- how have you been? I cannot believe Ethan is one!! Time sure does fly.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> I didn't realize how close you were Aidens!! Your little guy will be here in no time.
> 
> Yep, DS had his adenoids out and tubes put in in April and it was honestly so worth it. It was stressful for me at the time but within 3 days he was back to normal.
> 
> Mrs. Eddie- how have you been? I cannot believe Ethan is one!! Time sure does fly.

I honestly can't believe he's one either, depressed at work today a bit because of it to be honest. My DH had a vasectomy in May and while I know it was the right choice for us am a bit sad that I'll never have another newborn to cuddle. 

Otherwise we're all good. Busy with me being at work. My DH was off with them for the last month. I got a new job at a local University; it's more senior and I love it. The kids both keep us busy, lots of fun but totally exhausting.

How are you? When did you start actively TTC?


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your new job. That is great your dh was able to spend the month with them. 

We started clomid back in January. I am currently on my third cycle with it. I had a chemical in Feb and May so took a couple med breaks. This is my second consecutive cycle on clomid and it has been awful. I don't even think I ovulated. :nope: So I will be switching to femara probably the cycle after next. I have decided to focus on eating healthier before switching. I started back at work last week so I think a bit of a breather as I get back into the swing of things will be good. But we will continue to not prevent and hope for our miracle.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

krissie328 said:


> Congrats on your new job. That is great your dh was able to spend the month with them.
> 
> We started clomid back in January. I am currently on my third cycle with it. I had a chemical in Feb and May so took a couple med breaks. This is my second consecutive cycle on clomid and it has been awful. I don't even think I ovulated. :nope: So I will be switching to femara probably the cycle after next. I have decided to focus on eating healthier before switching. I started back at work last week so I think a bit of a breather as I get back into the swing of things will be good. But we will continue to not prevent and hope for our miracle.

I am so sorry for your loses; I had a chemical before conceiving Isla and it was heartbreaking.

I'll keep rooting for you. Having other things to focus on during TTC definitely helps. I hope the switch to Femara works for you. :hugs:


----------



## tverb84

Yesterday I found out I was accepted into the Educational Support program for September!!!! :happydance: Today I applied for osap so hopefully I'm accepted for that too!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Tara! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very exciting, congrats Tara!


----------



## tverb84

Thanks now to wait for my osap application to be approved!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Just wanted to pop in for a quick update - On August 23 at 4:44pm Everett Michael was born. :happydance: He was 6lb, 12oz and 19.5 inches long. He is such a cutie and I am so absolutely in love with him. :cloud9: He decided that he needed to join our family a bit earlier than expected - I was 38+2 weeks along. But he's happy and healthy and that's all that matters. :) He is also the first baby I've had that I went into labor on my own with, so that was a nice change. We had actually just celebrated my daughter's 7th birthday the day before, so at least Everett was polite and let his sister have her birthday party before arriving :haha: We're home now and getting settled. On Monday, my big kids will be coming home to meet their baby brother and then get ready to start school. So there's going to be a whole lot going on the next couple weeks. I'll try to get a picture posted soon.

I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations Aidens!!! <3


----------



## alliec

Congratulations on your little boy!!!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats aiden!!! :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

As promised, here's a picture of my little man. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1472313791160.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tverb84

Awww he's cute!!! Do you think he looks like anyone yet?


----------



## krissie328

How precious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> Awww he's cute!!! Do you think he looks like anyone yet?

I see a lot of my OH in him, but I see some of my features too. Oddly enough, Everett looks a lot like my older son, Aiden which is weird because they have different dads. His hair color is definitely his dad's though. I can't wait to see what color his eyes change to - I have brown eyes and OH has blue but there's a chance of green eyes too. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congratulations Aidens, he's such a cutie! :happydance: :cloud9: <3
I gave birth around the same gestation with both DS and DD, DS was 38 weeks exactly and DD was 37+5 weeks. :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

KalonKiki said:


> Congratulations Aidens, he's such a cutie! :happydance: :cloud9: <3
> I gave birth around the same gestation with both DS and DD, DS was 38 weeks exactly and DD was 37+5 weeks. :D

I really wasn't expecting to have him as early as I did. Throughout my entire pregnancy I was expecting to need to be induced for sure. With my oldest, my water broke at 38+5 leading to an induction, my older daughter was an induction at 39+2 and my younger daughter was an induction at 40+4. I figured this LO would be difficult like his big siblings. He had other plans :haha: It was a different experience going early and naturally.


----------



## fxmummyduck

aidensxmomma said:


> Just wanted to pop in for a quick update - On August 23 at 4:44pm Everett Michael was born. :happydance: He was 6lb, 12oz and 19.5 inches long. He is such a cutie and I am so absolutely in love with him. :cloud9: He decided that he needed to join our family a bit earlier than expected - I was 38+2 weeks along. But he's happy and healthy and that's all that matters. :) He is also the first baby I've had that I went into labor on my own with, so that was a nice change. We had actually just celebrated my daughter's 7th birthday the day before, so at least Everett was polite and let his sister have her birthday party before arriving :haha: We're home now and getting settled. On Monday, my big kids will be coming home to meet their baby brother and then get ready to start school. So there's going to be a whole lot going on the next couple weeks. I'll try to get a picture posted soon.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well! :flower:

Congratulations!! He shares a birthday with me! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Awww congrats Aiden's; he's gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## tverb84

Hey how's everyone doing?? I've been busy with school and mid terms. I had two last week, one today and two more tomorrow!! :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Tara!! How are you enjoying your program? 

Things are okay here. I am finding ttc to be more and more draining as the months keep going. But I am trying to stay positive (most days) that our time is coming. 

How is everyone else doing? It has been awhile since anyone has been over here. Anyone still wtt or have we all moved onto ttc?


----------



## Ashley1021

My ds was born 10-12 after my water broke at home. 9 hour labor and 2 minutes of pushing. Big brother is still learning to like him lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7051.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Ashley. Your boys sure look a lot like.


----------



## Ashley1021

Thank you! They look identical!


----------



## tverb84

I am really liking it!!! 

Your two boys are too cute Ashley!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Very cute, congrats Ashley!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Ashley, your boys are adorable and look so much alike! :happydance: <3


----------



## aidensxmomma

tverb84 said:


> Hey how's everyone doing?? I've been busy with school and mid terms. I had two last week, one today and two more tomorrow!! :wacko:

How has school been going Tara? I hope all of your midterms went well! :flower:



krissie328 said:


> How exciting Tara!! How are you enjoying your program?
> 
> Things are okay here. I am finding ttc to be more and more draining as the months keep going. But I am trying to stay positive (most days) that our time is coming.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It has been awhile since anyone has been over here. Anyone still wtt or have we all moved onto ttc?

I'm back to WTT if that counts :haha: 

I understand TTC being draining. It really sucks when it doesn't go as you hope. Keep hanging in there, I'm sure your time will come soon :hugs:



Ashley1021 said:


> My ds was born 10-12 after my water broke at home. 9 hour labor and 2 minutes of pushing. Big brother is still learning to like him lol

Congrats! He's a little cutie :)

AFM - I haven't been posting as much as I would have liked because we've had a really, really hard time with Everett. :nope: Our poor little guy has been diagnosed with reflux and is being evaluated for a possible milk protein allergy. It's been really, really hard. He cried constantly from the time he was 3 weeks old until now (he's 8 weeks). We've tried medication and all different types of formula and nothing seems to be working well for him. He's primarily breastfed so luckily he's keeping up with weight gain (mostly). Today Everett had an xray which showed that everything is normal, although it appears that he may have some damage to his esophagus. :cry: It's been hard on all of us but I'm holding out hope that soon we will find a solution that works well for him.

In addition to Everett's medical problems, Aiden and Mady are having some problems, too. Aiden has recently seen a psychologist about possibly having ADD. Well, the psychologist thinks he may actually have undiagnosed autism. So next month he goes in for testing. Mady has started seeing an eye specialist because she has a lazy eye that seems to be getting worse. We have new glasses for her and have to patch her eye every day, but if there's no improvement when we go back in three months, there's a strong possibility that she'll have to have eye surgery. 

All that being said, things aren't too bad. OH will be starting a new job soon which is both exciting and scary. Aiden is absolutely in love with having a little brother and has been a huge help taking care of him. Seeing all my kids together just makes my heart melt. :cloud9:

I hope you all are doing well and soon I'll start posting more again. :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Aidens - I'm sorry about the reflux and everything that's been going on with the kids! :hugs:
I hope that your OH's new job goes well! :happydance:
I'm a tad jealous that you're already back in WTT. DH and I are still undecided about whether or not we'll have another baby and it's driving me crazy. :wacko:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi everyone! I haven't been in here for ages, so I'll have to catch up. 

Aidens that sounds so tough, I really hope things improve for you all soon.

Congrats Ashley!

Tara I'm glad you're enjoying your classes!

Krissie I'm pretty sure you're over in the same ttc thread so I'll say hi over there!

Kiki, can't believe how quickly time has flown since you had Thea. You have plenty of time to think about #3!

Afm. We were ntnp and back and forth from April time, officially started trying July so we've had 3 proper cycles with no luck. I thought it would be as easy as ttc#1 but no such luck &#128546;

Now we're having 2 months off as dh has to go to Sweden next July and if I conceived this cycle our due date would be a few days before he'd have to leave and I really don't want to be on my own with a newborn in the US with no family. August is out too for similar reasons. So I'm pretty gutted at 1.not being pregnant by now and 2.having to wait for two cycles. Hopefully December will be the charm!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

fxmummyduck said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been in here for ages, so I'll have to catch up.
> 
> Aidens that sounds so tough, I really hope things improve for you all soon.
> 
> Congrats Ashley!
> 
> Tara I'm glad you're enjoying your classes!
> 
> Krissie I'm pretty sure you're over in the same ttc thread so I'll say hi over there!
> 
> Kiki, can't believe how quickly time has flown since you had Thea. You have plenty of time to think about #3!
> 
> Afm. We were ntnp and back and forth from April time, officially started trying July so we've had 3 proper cycles with no luck. I thought it would be as easy as ttc#1 but no such luck &#128546;
> 
> Now we're having 2 months off as dh has to go to Sweden next July and if I conceived this cycle our due date would be a few days before he'd have to leave and I really don't want to be on my own with a newborn in the US with no family. August is out too for similar reasons. So I'm pretty gutted at 1.not being pregnant by now and 2.having to wait for two cycles. Hopefully December will be the charm!!!

I'm sorry it's taken longer this time hun! I'm also sorry that you have to wait two more cycles to try again. I have my FXed that December will be your month. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Ashley1021

I am finding balancing two kids harder than I ever imagined. Ds1 is acting out terribly and just can't understand. I've tried everything to include him and spend time with him. It's just so frustrating and I feel so guilty. 

Oh has been great at taking the first part of the night but he works long hours and is tired too. Just as I get ds2 back down to bed and settled, ds1 wakes up ready to play. 

I am not being the best mom I can be and I just feel so guilty. And to top it all off, it's my birthday tomorrow and I'm dreading it. I should be so greatful for these two beautiful boys and I just can't catch a grip


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley - Hugs mama! Balancing a newborn with a toddler is so hard, especially when said toddler doesn't take as well to said newborn as you hoped. I lucked out, DS was confused when we first brought DD home but it didn't take him long to fall in love with his baby sister, she's his best friend. I really hope that DS1 comes around to his baby brother soon for you, I'm sure it will get easier as they get a little older. :hugs:


----------



## skycastles

Ladies, quick hello again :flower: just wanted to give an update that my status has been upgraded to mommy and my yellow bump is now discovered to have been blue :) All boys for the recent batch!

Ashley - hope things work out soon. I've not been coping well with sleep deprivation too, even though my DH also takes the first part of the night for me. I can only imagine how much harder it is for you with a toddler :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats skycastles!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your brand new little boy, Skycastles! :happydance: :blue:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Skycastles!


----------



## tverb84

Congrats sky!!! 

I'm passing all my classes so far!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Great job Tara! How long is your program?


----------



## tverb84

Thanks! It's two years so I'll be done in 2018.


----------



## KalonKiki

That's great news, Tara! :)


----------



## tverb84

Thanks tomorrow I'm going to work on my assignment that's due next Tuesday.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! I haven't been in here is SO long (or really anywhere on the boards tbh). I am going to go through tonight and tomorrow to get caught up with everyone and get the front updated. Can't wait to read about how you all have been!


----------



## krissie328

Good to hear from you Katy. How have you been?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kksy9b said:


> Hi all! I haven't been in here is SO long (or really anywhere on the boards tbh). I am going to go through tonight and tomorrow to get caught up with everyone and get the front updated. Can't wait to read about how you all have been!

Wow 30 weeks already! How are you feeling?


----------



## Symphony7

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on lately, I have been feeling pretty crummy and anti-pregnancy since 5 weeks...the nausea has been constant and debilitating. I am almost at 10 weeks and just now starting to feel human again and getting excited about having a baby! Is everyone almost at the end of their waits or pregnant yet? Can't believe 2016 is almost over, just think how long a lot of us were waiting for this year.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Symphony! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance: <3


----------



## tverb84

Congrats on your pregnancy symphony!!! 

I haven't experienced baby lust in a very long time and still don't know when I'll have kids. :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

Its been far too long since i've popped in to say hi! Hope you all are doing well :) going to go through and update our list now (or at least until Charles wakes up from nap).

I'm doing well...just trudging along and waiting for baby to make their appearance!


----------



## KalonKiki

I can't believe that 2016 is coming to an end already! It felt like we all waited forever for it to finally arrive and then it was gone in a flash. It's was a wonderful couple of years with you ladies though, I wish you all happiness and health with your toddlers, new babies, and pregnancies. :cloud9: :hugs:

Kaity - I hope that it doesn't take too long for baby to make his/her arrival! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to meet your new baby. Lots of labor dust! :dust: :happydance: :hugs:

Symphony - Congratulations on team :pink:! Baby girls are so wonderful, I've been enjoying my own 2016 baby girl so much for the past 9 (almost 10) months and I can't believe that her 1st birthday is so close already. :cloud9: <3


----------

